# The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!



## pebblyb (Aug 17, 2006)

Check out my ride...custom Swobo Folsom SS mtb...just finished her.
Want to see more, click here http://bikexing.blogspot.com/


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

I like it, very ninja-like. Swobos are sweet bikes, especially their commuter bikes, very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

ill play that other thread was getting rather large

my voodoo


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

pebblyb said:


> Check out my ride...custom Swobo Folsom...


Interesting build, we had a discussion on the Bianchi to Swobo topic in the Secret Codes thread (one of the "chick" engineers behind Bianchi SS models went to Swobo) and Swobo doesn't make any mtb platforms.

Someone passed this link: http://www.swobo.com/htatbl/archives/2009/03/bike_wood_wednesdays.html

The Baxter looks like it may fill the void for a mtb build if you toss the chainguard, bars, etc. Seems as though you took matters into your own hands with the Folsom. Did you weld disk mounts to the frame? Can you explain any problems or custom mods you did to pull it off? Assuming you use this bike as a commuter or urban ride, but it seems as though it could just as easy be configured for off-road, maybe?


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

What's wrong with the thread we got? The thread we got view pretty good don't it?


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

That other thread doesn't work anymore, at least the last couple of times I've tried to open it (with different browers...).

Here's mine in it's current set up:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Since the other one won't open for me either...


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a new one.


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

*2001 Trek 8000 Recently converted to single speed*



20.12 lbs.


----------



## pebblyb (Aug 17, 2006)

stumonky said:


> Interesting build, ...Did you weld disk mounts to the frame? Can you explain any problems or custom mods you did to pull it off? Assuming you use this bike as a commuter or urban ride, but it seems as though it could just as easy be configured for off-road, maybe?


I got the disc ready frame and fork direct from Swobo. This ride is solid. Highlights include the disc specific Swobo Folsom frame, which is burly and light. The Truvativ 1.1 crank has a perfect chainline with the 16T Shimano freewheel, making it a pleasure to ride. The WTB single speed specific wheels are super smooth and the Continental tires roll fast and grip tight. The headset is a trick Cane Creek S8 and the gnarly seatpost is a Gravity by FSA. Everything is new (except the disc brakes, seat and grips). The gear ratio is 32/16, perfect for off road adventures and hilly terrain. I built this bike for a friend, but now I'm selling it. $800 bones takes all.

want to see more, click here http://bikexing.blogspot.com/


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## stu44 (Mar 28, 2007)

Heres my SS

Integrated Post just for somthing different, and clean, i know that this may be frowned upon in the MTB world, But ahwell. I also made sure the Tbue is 31.6mm ID so if i need to cut it, no probs, just get it reamed, and slide a post in.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

A few new bikes for a new thread:






From The Bikes


From The Bikes


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

My Jabber


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

You have seen it before. Coconino delicioso


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

Stumpjumper Marathon 29er

I Love it


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

my new Surly 1x1









been jumping curbs and cutting berms till it dries up enough here to get on a trail.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

You need some orange grips.


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

all bling and no substance


----------



## rogue_monkey (Jan 12, 2008)

Stumonky, I was thinking the same thing about the orange grips

And that niner looks like all tire and little big. kinda neat looking. 

for the rest of the pics. i'm truely jelous. I wish i learned of SS before I bought my last bike. I just can't affort another one.


----------



## repoman (Jun 15, 2006)

*My "custom" Jamis Exile SS*

Here's my '06 Jamis Exile. I bought this last year from Jenson for $625. Swapped out some parts, resold the OEM stuff I removed, and bought some replacement parts. Upgrades from stock:


Fox F80 RL replaced the crappy Manitou Axle Platinum shock.
On One Mary Bar and Stem
Kenda Nevegal Tires and stock rims converted to Tubeless using Stans Rimstrips and Sealent.
White Industrys ENO 18T freewheel
Classic Selle Italia Flite Saddle
Time ATAC pedals
Oury Grips

The new weight stands at just over 24 lbs (down from 26.5 lbs stock). 
The Hayes Sole brakes are the next to go. Steel is real...this bike rides like a dream!

Repo...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

singlespeedrider said:


> Stumpjumper Marathon 29er
> 
> I Love it


that's a beauty!


----------



## fernandoj (Mar 19, 2008)

My Xclusive G-nesis 32x15 (don´t be afraid, the place where I live is pretty flat, I have another 17T and 20T for hard riding)


----------



## aKore (Jun 29, 2006)

*2008 Stumpjumper Comp 29er*

Just finished it.
Salsa 34t chainring
Gamut Bashguard
8-speed chain
Wheels 16t cog and spacer kit


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

My Jamis Exile...


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

~martini~ said:


> A few new bikes for a new thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I love those singulars. That may have to be my next bike. That'd be a nice mate for my Jabber. Beautiful bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

HEY! I know where that bike came from.  Is it still treating you good Chris?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Those jamis exiles are awesome and are cheap from Jensen currently. What sort of tire clearance does it have?


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

Scrublover, that bike looks ridiculous. Like a ridiculous amount of fun that is. Of all of the bikes that I've seen posted on these threads, that's one of my favorites.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

Just finished building. Old frame, but its new to me. Some old some new parts.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

those Kona A's looks awesome. definitely one on my wish list to have.


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

did you get that kona frame from a guy at the montclair bikery?


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes I did.


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

oh cool, ill have to show him the picture of his frame's new life, thats a cool bike, enjoy it!


----------



## Pmac83 (May 11, 2007)

*A couple more...*

Lenz















Surly


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

lc4


What sort of stand is that? Would love some info on it, did you buy it or make it?
Looks sorta cool


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey! These pics look familiar! What's up Marty!!

Chris



~martini~ said:


> A few new bikes for a new thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

~martini~ said:


> HEY! I know where that bike came from.  Is it still treating you good Chris?


Man, I love it! Of course, I would love it more if I wasn't stuck in Japan and could actually ride it....


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

umarth said:


> Those jamis exiles are awesome and are cheap from Jensen currently. What sort of tire clearance does it have?


I am not sure of the numbers, but I have Kenda Nevegals on there, and there is tons of space. I am certain that just about anything would fit. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

cleaned up.
XX1X large frame


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

If there is such a thing as "old school" when it comes to a 29"er. 2001 Chester. Mute #2.


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^^^^

the yellow seat 

do not want

the rest of the bike


want


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

repoman said:


> Here's my '06 Jamis Exile. I bought this last year from Jenson for $625. Swapped out some parts, resold the OEM stuff I removed, and bought some replacement parts. Upgrades from stock:
> 
> 
> Fox F80 RL replaced the crappy Manitou Axle Platinum shock.
> ...


That looks a LOT like my bike. Same frame, handlebar, freewheel, seat. I have changed to Elixir CR since this pic was taken. You are right, it is a really nice riding frame.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

banksd1983 said:


> all bling and no substance
> 
> all substance and little bling


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Blue Cruiser


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

it's a little dirtier now


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Commuter:









Dual Drive Bling Bike:









Street:









Donation Bike: (https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181319)


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

pyze-guy said:


>


didn't pick that up from an absurdly nice guy at a great price at pape subway station did ya?
:thumbsup:

looks great in it's new incarnation!
oddly enough I've been looking at monstercrossing something and my old hoolie popped into my head! 
if you ever feel like it, I fit 29x2" tires in that thing, only about 4 mm of mud clearance IIRC, but 29x42's or something will fit great i figure!

enjoy the old big red dog.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

Sinister Ridge SS!


I got a new little special somethin somethin being welded right now. BwhAhahA. should fit in nicely with this thread. :ihih: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih:


----------



## repoman (Jun 15, 2006)

Tubedriver said:


> That looks a LOT like my bike. Same frame, handlebar, freewheel, seat. I have changed to Elixir CR since this pic was taken. You are right, it is a really nice riding frame.


Yep, I saw your bike on another thread and thought the same thing - that's funny. I love the Mary bar and ENO freewheel - big improvements. The saddle's off my old road bike and it fits this bike's personality perfectly. I was looking for a used Sid or Fox F80. Ended up getting a decent deal on a Fox off eBay. That was a huge performance upgrade for the bike - plus it shed almost 2lbs! The brakes are the next thing to upgrade - but for the global collapse of capitalism I would have a pair of Juicy 7s by now. BTW, the stock WTB Speed Disc rims are easy to convert to tubeless using Stan's.

Are you in the DC area too? Too funny to meet on a local trail - Team Exile!

Repo


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Seen in the other two too...*

...but here in it's current setup 

Old Faithfull,2002 Monocog :thumbsup:























































Put over 110 miles on her between last Sunday and Tuesday,over 60% on trails 

I've always loved this bike,but,I really want a Jabberwocky


----------



## fiatjeepdriver (Mar 3, 2006)

89 trek 950 singltrack


----------



## thefuzzbl (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is my recently overhauled monocog flite.


From redline


From redline


From redline


From redline


From redline


From redline


From redline

Specs:
Redline monocog flite frame
chris king ss hubset
chris king Bottom Bracket
chris king headset
lx cranks
gamut chaingring guard
surly stainless chainring
surly stainless cog
no tubes arch rims
origin8 blackops carbon fork
rictchey pro bars, stem, seatpost
WTB rocketV saddle
panracer rampage 29 tires
SLX brakes
ODI grips
Cane Creek Ergo bar ends
AY-UP light system
Crank Brothers eggbeater pedals


----------



## 325tisvan (Sep 21, 2008)

My first SS - impulse bid/purchase, now I'm HOOKED :thumbsup: The geared project has been put on hold...


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

My Singular Swift

Dirty, after a big ride

















Now clean, after a bath


----------



## codyman010 (Dec 26, 2008)

*1st singlespeed/29er*


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Another Swift&#8230;


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

EGF168 said:


> Another Swift&#8230;


We will conquer the world


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is my single speed. I converted it to ss back in November and posted it on the old thread. Here it is now without the tensioner and a new Thudbuster.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Built her up again but this time SS:








Weight 23.8 lb as in the pic.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

byknuts said:


> didn't pick that up from an absurdly nice guy at a great price at pape subway station did ya?
> :thumbsup:
> 
> looks great in it's new incarnation!
> ...


At an absurdly wicked price too I might add. Fantiastic frame and ride. And except for me f-ing up the b/b install and stripping the nondrive side threads,no issues at all.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

plussa said:


> Built her up again but this time SS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that, I'm thinking about buying a P7 myself!


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is my GF Cobia converted with ENO hub. Setup 2x1 now for city riding while trails are wet.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here is my IF

[


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Since everyone else is doing it- a picture of all the bikes in some form of SS state from a recent camping trip. My KM is in the foreground.


From Dexter Lake Campout


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Amoeba (Apr 2, 2009)

whoops, HUGE image, post later

25.5 lbs! Not bad for my first MTN bike and a $100 budget!


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

my atomlab dirt jump/urban/park bike i built up from the frame.








big pic

only difference now is it's a little beat up and has a red and black atomlab seat, since i smashed up the first one...









rear hub is hope pro 2 ss/trials. surly wide cog. front hub is atomlab. rims are rhynolite xl. wheels are tough as hell...i've messed up pretty big on this bike, and yet to even need the wheels trued.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

here is my current set up. it took a lot of tinkering to get here. i think i am finally happy with it.


----------



## mtbbyyou (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's my new machine!


----------



## polluce (Nov 13, 2008)

*Spot Brand Longboard Belt Drive 29" SS*

Here's mine, never better riding.... considering upgrading wheels to I9/Notubes combo; WTB sucks


----------



## mothgils (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice Bike ^^

I plan to change it up to a tubeless setup too. Most likely the crankset too and maybe a carbon rigid fork.

Spot Longboard 29er Belt Drive









Redline Monocog


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

In.

New MOOTS MOOTO X finally in my hands last week.










Finally had a place for my purple 110 headset










My first time with sliders. They definitely have their plus side.










And after my first ride/race:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice bike Dicky!


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

My newest singlespeed:










and it's singlespeed brethren:


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

Just picked up my first SS...


----------



## None (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's my new ride...


----------



## Phishin Paul (Jan 1, 2005)

Only a week old after building her up. Real fun.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Phishin Paul said:


> Only a week old after building her up. Real fun.


that looks like alot of slack but i like the almost 1:1 ratio


----------



## Phishin Paul (Jan 1, 2005)

nuck_chorris said:


> that looks like alot of slack but i like the almost 1:1 ratio


Yep, no trick photo here. It is real slack and on my to-do list this evening. I was having issues with the EBB, or for better words, my dumb azz was not familiar with the workings of the EBB.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

My new 09 Kona Unit 2-9


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

*Gunna!*

26 Ruffian


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Some sweet lookin bikes in this thread!!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is a snapshot of mine taken today. '06 unit, 26" 32/18. Light enough to get up the hill, strong enough to handle getting down it.


----------



## MarkCAAD3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*2008 GT Peace w/Manitou Minute*

2008 GT Peace w/Manitou Minute 08...just bought both of these last years models to get into the SS for under $800. I have switched out the 18 tooth for a 16 and will change to flat bars with bars ends.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Matt Chester Mutinyman:



Jeff Jones SpaceFrame:



Which do I like better?
Both. :thumbsup:

Seriously, some days I like the low, racey feeling of the Chester. It's flexy and comfy and what I'll probably race most of the time. Other days I love the bomb-proofness and indestruct-ability of the Jones. It's a few pounds heavier, but I can jump around with aplomb, then put it away wet. I'm glad I have both.


----------



## LukeTX04 (Oct 10, 2005)

My Mary SS. I'm in love with this bike! Added carbon fork, pedals, flipped and dropped stem.


----------



## dyakko (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi... Just wanna share my SS rig




























Thanks for viewing..


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

Drevil said:


> Matt Chester Mutinyman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on that Jones - I've liked those since the first time I saw one - just $$$$$. Nice bike.... good for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## marticarving (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

^^That's pretty hot^^

Mine is similar.


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

I've posted these before, but what the hell:



















Things I've changed since are the tires, and then I moved the bottle cage to the seat tube for better weight distribution


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

Just finished building a new 1x1. Been riding it every day. After riding FS for so long I'm really enjoying the power transfer of a fully rigid. Today I tried to pop a wheelie, and went straight onto my back with my feet still attached, glad no one was watching. BTW  26" SS is alive and well  although I might throw a 29" on the front for fun when I get some more cash.

Specs

SURLY 1x1 20"
Cranks: Surly mr whirly w/ BB
32:16 Surly whirly:ENO
Rear wheel is a surly disc hub w/ f519 rim (prolly throw discs on soon)
Avid 7's v-brakes front and rear
Cane creek front wheel
Thomson elite seatpost
Koski seat (soon the be replaced, ouch!)
Bars: Race face evolve DH 27"
Headset: Cane Creek Tank hit 2 
Grips: titec hellbent
Stem: raceface
chain: KMC 610HX
Pedals: mallet 2's








[/URL][/IMG]

This was my first but not last build. I really took my time and tried to learn as much as possible. Thanks to the people on this forum, my lurking taught me a lot.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Here's mine:


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

Its mostly still like that, but a few things have changed.


----------



## polluce (Nov 13, 2008)

@floorguy724
Nice Bike, very nice indeed


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

*Something a little unique I think.....*

This is my grown-up bmx neighborhood bike. It was actually relatively inexpensive until I started adding personal touches....like different wheels, tires, brakes, seat, stem, pedals, etc. BUT...it's a fun bike for sure.
























Cool! I found a use for that inexpensive tandem crankset off of ebay.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

That is a pretty cool "BMX" bike.


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

floorguy724 said:


> Here's mine:


wow nice one. i have drooled over the 69er SS. where do you live? the reason i ask is your permanent granny ss chainring. :thumbsup:


----------



## shapelike (Dec 2, 2008)

Repost of the Jamis:









This year I hope to give it some fancy wheels and Thomson jiblets. Rode 32:20 last year. This year I'm trying to get on top of 32:18. We'll see how that goes ...


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

troyer2112 said:


> wow nice one. i have drooled over the 69er SS. where do you live? the reason i ask is your permanent granny ss chainring. :thumbsup:


I live in Salinas, Ca. I decided to run BMX cranks and chain ring just to be different. The gearing is actually 23/13 which is basically the same as 32/18. It works pretty good too!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

rolondo said:


> This is my grown-up bmx neighborhood bike. It was actually relatively inexpensive until I started adding personal touches....like different wheels, tires, brakes, seat, stem, pedals, etc. BUT...it's a fun bike for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride Dude what bike is it ? I like the extra tube . Looks a bit like a Champion ( BMX )


----------



## xcutterx (Mar 3, 2005)

saviour machine said:


> I have a new one.


 nice build! looks classy.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

This is my Actual BMX 29er and an SS converted to BMX style . I know these probly aint considered REAL bikes to some of you MTBers , but i got addicted to bmx 2 years ago and now have numerouse bikes 12" ,16", 20 , 24 ,26" and these 29ers .The problem is that im too big and old for the smaller bikes but i've seen the light and am considering a Cannondale 29er / lefty fork but since the economy isnt that great right now i just have to deal with what i have .


----------



## xcutterx (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

xcutterx said:


>


Wow!
:eekster:


----------



## bcpedaler (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just J said:


> Wow!
> :eekster:


AMEN! That thing is beautiful.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

2008 Black 22" Karate Monkey


----------



## BrennMan (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^^That's pretty sweet lookin'.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

More details on this bike please!!!


bcpedaler said:


>


----------



## jtablerd (Apr 19, 2009)

here's my 2003 bianchi S.I.S.S.

Just getting back into it - commuted for 3 years in Baltimore, but have never had the time or money to get into trail riding. Wow. This bike is really rewarding to ride, if that makes sense...it doesn't make anything easy, but just literally puts a smile on my face when I'm ripping up miles of singletrack (probably the same reason most of you ride SS).

:thumbsup:


























photos were taken while riding around town, the bike IS dirty now.


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

I can finally post on this tread.....95 c-dale m300.


----------



## Wizzard (Apr 19, 2009)

DB rescued from the Trash (well, the frame):










click for bigger pic


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice save , so what type of parts did you use to complete the build ?


----------



## Wizzard (Apr 19, 2009)

proline69 said:


> Nice save , so what type of parts did you use to complete the build ?


new: 
Mary Bar
18er DXR Cog
self-designed Chainring (for broad chains in stainless steel, lasered)
no-name seatclamp

used parts:
Deore DX wheels
Avid Arch Rival V-Brakes
right XT crank
Thomson seatpost
Flite Titanium
2x 2,35" Nobby Nic Tires
Wippermann Weißstern chain
Wellgo Flatpedals + SPD-Pedals (not sure which to take)
Elite Bottleholder (2nd coming soon)

I guess that´s it.


----------



## bcpedaler (Jun 13, 2006)

> More details on this bike please!!!


Custom frame and fork from an upstart builder in Viroqua, WI - Darrell Anders ~ Bluedog Customs. True Tember OX plat, fillet brazed, I absolutely love it. I will post a better picture soon.


----------



## xjohnnyx (Mar 19, 2004)

*The Blingle*

19.5 lbs of gold trouble!


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

I have 2. One is for the trails; the other will be in charge of carrying the babyseat.

The Salsa is 32x18 magic gear with 1/2 link; the Specialized is 32x20 magic gear with 1/2 link.


----------



## ampzz (Apr 2, 2009)

*My Unit*

Mine  Just got it.


----------



## Wedgy (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG! there's another orange Kona Unit out there. 
High Five!
I was beginning to think I was the only one.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

xjohnnyx said:


> 19.5 lbs of gold trouble!


Not 19.5 lbs in that last picture....cheater!


----------



## ampzz (Apr 2, 2009)

I LOVE the orange. Great color. Great bike thus far. Picked it up on Craigslist with the Tora fork and BB-7 brakes. Threw on my ENO Trials freewheel from my old trials bike and hit the road.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Soul Cycles Dillinger 29er rigid. Just built up last week. 22 pounds as pictured.


----------



## CJMB (Apr 12, 2009)

*New Voodoo*

Picked this up last week, my first 29er and 3rd SS

Voodoo Dambala
Rock Shox Tora 318
FSA V-Drive cranks w/ Surly stainless 32t
Alex DH19 29" rims on Formula disc hubs w/ DMR 16t
WTB Motoraptor 2.1s
Primo Super Tenderizors
Avid Juicy 3s
Ritchey Comp bars, stem, and seat post
Token seat w/ Ti rails
WTB lock-ons
KMC SS chain

Excuse the crappy phone pic; my camera died...

Also scrounged up a pic of the other bike, a Norco 250 w/ DJ2s, profile cranks, Alex/Formula 24" wheels, FUNN stem and saddle, Hayes mech brakes, Primo ST's. It's got a deore deraileur on it in the pics, but it went SS soon after.


----------



## desertking (Apr 9, 2009)

My first SS and first 29er and first (in a long time) rigid and my first time with disc brakes = I'm loving it!!!


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

rolondo said:


> This is my grown-up bmx neighborhood bike. It was actually relatively inexpensive until I started adding personal touches....like different wheels, tires, brakes, seat, stem, pedals, etc. BUT...it's a fun bike for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I want something like that too.


----------



## FRANKENBIKE42 (Nov 24, 2008)

*SS Chameleon*

My first SS, built up with some spare parts after last project bike was stolen...


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)




----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome Steamroller. How wide are those tires? I thought it didn't have much clearance (but then not much on a Surly is loads more than on other brands). Is it fixed?


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

WTB Interwolf 38's. The casing leans towards a 35 though. I think Speedmax 40's _should_ fit with the brake caliper. It is fixed.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I've got 38's on my steam'r, about 6mm room on seatstays and 14mm on chainstays (with axle about halfway through the h-drops) with TONS more room in the fork.
in the surly forum there was a dude with 42's....


----------



## Yeti Clyde (Dec 12, 2004)

My updated Monocog 29r


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeti Clyde said:


> My updated Monocog 29r


Sweet update!


----------



## bcpedaler (Jun 13, 2006)

As BMXer from way back, I REALLY dig your updated Monocog...nicely done.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

xjohnnyx said:


> 19.5 lbs of gold trouble!


Nice. Is that first pic up in Auburn?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My first singlespeed, and first 29er. I rode it for the first time on Tuesday. I was short on time, so only did about 9 miles, which is less than half the distance I ride normally. My legs are _sore_. It feels good though. My legs haven't been sore like this since I first started riding :lol:


----------



## terrible1one3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Slingshot FarmBoy 29er









Transition BottleRocket


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*The old Monocog...*

...from today's solo ride :thumbsup:


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*newly converted both bike and myself ss*

my '05 fisher tassajara


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeti Clyde said:


> My updated Monocog 29r


I still really like that bike!


----------



## RobertUI (Apr 24, 2009)

Not nearly as nice and certainly not as fancy as many here, but I'm LOVING my budget commuter bike. I have been told by many friends that I'm part Jawa (ref) and this bike is proof. Parts were salvaged from many sources (freecycle got me the complete stock Sorrento) including my favorite Canti brakes from my old DBR hardtail and pedals from a BMX that I had so long ago, I don't even remember which one it came off of 

So here it is, all ready to go for a "tag-along" ride with my 5 year old girl. She just LOVEs that thing!


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Stop stealing my lines, and get that thing dirty already...!!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I love it! I have an '04 Sorrento that I would also like to convert to SS. Very nice!


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

proline69 said:


> Nice ride Dude what bike is it ? I like the extra tube . Looks a bit like a Champion ( BMX )


Sorry - been traveling. The bike is a Roland North Star cruiser. There's a guy here in Houston who, to the best of my knowledge, buys a bunch of frames and parts in Taiwan, builds them up into bikes and distributes them through Sun & Ski Sports in Houston. Mountain bikes are low end, but I really liked this one. A lot. It's set up and intended for 29" wheels. It was spec'd pretty low end, but the frame and fork are really nice. The welds are beautiful. So I figured I might as well have a little fun and build it up right.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Beautiful! What's your parts list?


----------



## marko_tarrant (Dec 6, 2007)

*Yeti*

Heres my Yeti Arc. Hoses have been adjusted since photo 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

LOVE that ARC!!!!


----------



## TimTimo (Mar 24, 2009)

)))))))


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

That Sorrento is sweet.. don't be so hard on ya self, I like it!


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

The new incarnation of my first "real" MTB. Bought for me in 9th grade.

details:

Frame: 95 DB Wildwood. Hi-ten, heavy as hell
Wheels: Giant Iguana disk hubs, iguana rims (very cheap take-offs)
Stem: Suntour XC pro
Levers: Suntour XC pro
Brakes: DiaComp VC2 Cantilevers
Saddle: Very Very cheap take-off velo. But very comfy
Bars: not sure, but has a cool little badger on them, so I kept them. Had Laying around
Cranks/Chainring: Big Cheese, 38T
Tires: Kenda Krusher 2.1s, 
Seatpost: Cheapo action bikes micro adjust.

Gonna pick up some better pedals and maybe put my brooks on it. the velo is comfy, but my brooks B17N is just better. Also have some planet bike hardcore fenders for when its rainy. This will see mostly railtrails, and the C&O, but will get some fireroad and singletrack as well. Gonna get a TomiCog as well for when I'm feeling the fix. Sorry for the crappy pics, my phone sucks.


----------



## tedm315 (May 1, 2009)

Just finished this:


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

DROOL!!!!!

POST MORE PICS!



tedm315 said:


> Just finished this:


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll play here too. ...Even though the other thread works fine for me.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Traded wildwood frame in for this....


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

tedm315 said:


> Just finished this:


How are you liking those crank bros. wheels so far?


----------



## jbx tacos (Sep 11, 2008)

Just finished my 1996 Giant with some spare parts and $60 on ebay


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ very nice. What fork is that? Also, what canti levers are you running. Im running Suntour XC pro levers and diacomp calipers


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

jeff said:


> If there is such a thing as "old school" when it comes to a 29"er. 2001 Chester. Mute #2.


Isn't this a singlspeed forum? nice bike though.


----------



## jbx tacos (Sep 11, 2008)

The fork is a Mosso Aluminum fork from an ebay store. Very light and inexpensive.
I am running deore lx cantis with dia comp power control levers.


----------



## tedm315 (May 1, 2009)

*crank bros cobalts*

It' still too early for me to say much about the Cobalts... the bike overall is faster than I expected... and I actually like the clackety-clack sound they make.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

*1996 Rockhopper FS*

42/18 gearing. And just a bit out of the comfort zone off road!

But, 32/18 and a tensioner isn't that hard a swap.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

New stup of my Singular, now monstercrossish and with a Gobi saddle


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Almost finished, I'm in the process of building up some singlespeed specific wheels. It's a custom Lapdogs edition Misfit diSSent.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

drool on that dissent. very nice.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Torture! I'm gonna build a diSSent as soon as I get my move taken care of.... Very nice!



Photograph said:


> Almost finished, I'm in the process of building up some singlespeed specific wheels. It's a custom Lapdogs edition Misfit diSSent.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

tedm315 said:


> Just finished this:
> 
> https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu235/tedm315/flowness_singlespeed.jpg


Damn that's bling!

My bicycle:


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

Photograph said:


> Almost finished, I'm in the process of building up some singlespeed specific wheels. It's a custom Lapdogs edition Misfit diSSent.


What fork are you running??


----------



## cbondus (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats a PRO Components fork if im not mistaken. Its Shimano's parts company...an effort to further their domination of the cycling world


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeap, Shimano Pro XCR fork. Saw one at the lbs a few weeks ago.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

It's the same fork as the White Bros Rock Solid, it just has different stickers and pewter aluminum bits.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

So Shimano (The billion dollar company in Japan with the industry's biggest development budget) rebadges WB forks and sells them as their own? Any more info on that?


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Dazed said:


> So Shimano (The billion dollar company in Japan with the industry's biggest development budget) rebadges WB forks and sells them as their own? Any more info on that?


They are using the same Taiwanese fabricator as everyone else (White Bros, Origin8, Exotic, Fetish) who offers this fork design.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

So are they more/less expensive than the White Bros fork?? I would hope less, but if it's Shimano, it's probably overpriced...


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

They were significantly less than the WB, though not as pretty.


----------



## cbondus (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah the PRO stuff is pretty bland IMO...got a Giant TCR roadie in the shop that has a PRO stem/bar combo that was pretty cool, but that's about the only thing that jumped out at me so far from the line...


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

Photograph said:


> They are using the same Taiwanese fabricator as everyone else (White Bros, Origin8, Exotic, Fetish) who offers this fork design.


OK. That makes sense, I guess. Looks good. Thanks for the tip om saving a few $ when fork shopping!


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

New ride. Handles like butter


----------



## Beaux (Nov 12, 2008)

My new ride...


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ very nice. two things tho... cap those bars, you don't want a core sample of your thigh do you? Also, you might wanna rotate that front skewer back a little. Its gonna catch all kinda crap when it gets weedy.


----------



## Uncle Poopy (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Captain Crash (Apr 24, 2004)

*Beautimous*

This bike is beautimous!

Who made it? Is it custom?



scrublover said:


>


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is my new ride...It is a blast.



Cheers,
Andy


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Captain Crash said:


> This bike is beautimous!
> 
> Who made it? Is it custom?


That would be Scrublovers beloved Peyto.

Peyto was a custom builderin in Western Canada - and I think the story is Scrubs bought it as an unclaimed or demo bike - it just happened to fit him to a T.

It is a classic hardtail that's for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## mothgils (Feb 6, 2008)

onlyontwo said:


> Here is my new ride...It is a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andy...the new rig looks sick! You need to bring that back next time you come so we can ride! I will give you a ring today or tomorrow man!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

My new Italian girl friend


----------



## jakerider (Jul 30, 2004)

*Another one from Somerville......*

Still making a few adjustments.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

^^
hawt


----------



## mtb_Kino (Feb 4, 2008)

My current s/s.. And favorite bike of my three mountain bikes...


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

Still a few changes to make, but I'm on the ride it till it breaks theory right now. Don't know if I care for the wheels too much. Probably going to end up running an I-9 combo of some sort. I'm going to put my Hope monos on it soon, my geared bike doesn't see much use these days.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

MMcG said:


> That would be Scrublovers beloved Peyto.
> 
> Peyto was a custom builderin in Western Canada - and I think the story is Scrubs bought it as an unclaimed or demo bike - it just happened to fit him to a T.
> 
> It is a classic hardtail that's for sure. :thumbsup:


Yep.

Last I'd heard, he is not building any longer, and now lives in CT, actually just down the road from me, though I've not met him. Granted, that was two years ago. Not sure on his current status. Website looks to have not been updated for a bit. No idea if he plans to do bike stuff again, but I'm glad I got this frame when I did. It has been a fabulously fun ride, and surely will continue to be so. It really has been a "do it all" bike.

http://www.peytocycles.com/product/


----------



## nomad9 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's my trusty old 1995 Orange C16. Still going strong after years of abuse.


----------



## BrennMan (Nov 1, 2008)

man I love SS


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Ditto!*


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

^^Very Superb. What ratio are you running?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks! It's a 2 to 1. 24tooth Syncros ring and 12tooth King cog. Same just smaller.


----------



## ampzz (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Matt Mead (Mar 4, 2009)

Heres my giant 08 xtc single speed


----------



## kabowabo (Oct 1, 2008)

My old Specialized...


----------



## Eruption (Jun 5, 2008)

My new Felt Nine Solo


----------



## PeDroMc (Jan 28, 2009)

*Zion SS 29er*

Mi Kermit Green rigid Zion SS 29er...And my old Super V C-dale and my Single Speed C-dale Roadie with Mtb handlebars..This is my 1st SS 29er and I love the bike..I have no complaints other than I can't ride it everyday....


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope I'm not the only person upset that Zions went by the wayside.


----------



## PeDroMc (Jan 28, 2009)

umarth said:


> I hope I'm not the only person upset that Zions went by the wayside.


Oh no, you have company on that one..That Steel Zion frame takes a beating and keeps on going...I am happy and thankful to own one...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Mooto-X YBB


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

onlyontwo said:


> Here is my new ride...It is a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it?

Looks great. Sort of Wolfhoundy/Blackbuckish


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

I believe it is a Black Cat.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

*Converted over to ss yesterday*

I got this GT from a friend who is moving away. I should have taken a before picture of the bike. Anyway I converted it over yesterday and rode it to work today, it rides great. I almost have the magic gear setup. I am running a 32/18 combo but I think I will go to a 34/18, I think that will get me the right chain tension and I can get rid of the tensioner.

Latter

Ken


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

My boo...


----------



## Evan Bacon (May 18, 2009)

New Surly Build

I used all old parts from my last bike.

Surly 1x1 frame and fork 18" orange
WTB Dual Duty FR rims on formula disc...


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

PeDroMc said:


> Mi Kermit Green rigid Zion SS 29er...And my old Super V C-dale and my Single Speed C-dale Roadie with Mtb handlebars..This is my 1st SS 29er and I love the bike..I have no complaints other than I can't ride it everyday....


No front brake?


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

PeDroMc said:


> Mi Kermit Green rigid Zion SS 29er...And my old Super V C-dale and my Single Speed C-dale Roadie with Mtb handlebars..This is my 1st SS 29er and I love the bike..I have no complaints other than I can't ride it everyday....


why a rear brake and no front? i'd rather have a front and no rear.


----------



## CrampAndGoSlow (May 2, 2009)

*New here... and new to SS*

I am finally inspired to ride off road again, this is great. Took my mid-nineties Dirt Research and took the plunge. I feel free.

Dirt Research Bandelier Columbus DR 
ENO rear hub with Mavic 317 14Ga DT and alloy nips
Coda/ Sugino crank with Surly 34T chainring
ACS 20T rear cog
Wipperman 1/2 x3/32 chain

more upgrades to follow... unless I just switch to a 29er


----------



## PeDroMc (Jan 28, 2009)

minh said:


> why a rear brake and no front? i'd rather have a front and no rear.


No real logic to it..I just never got around to buying a front brake...


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

*It is a Black Cat*



helgi said:


> What is it?
> 
> Looks great. Sort of Wolfhoundy/Blackbuckish


Nice job Larryo108. :thumbsup: Todd builds a mean bike and this thing rides better than it looks.






Cheers,
Andy


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Honestly, I would have had no clue had I not read 2 other threads. One that you started showing off the bike, as you should since that thing is beautiful. Another one that someone else started asking about the frames/dropouts and you responded to. Nice looking bikes. I just don't have that kind of coin to drop on a frame alone. Wish I did. For now I will stick with building a Vassago Jabberwocky. Look for pictures in the near future because it is coming together pretty quick.


----------



## runbuddha (Jan 28, 2007)

My Spot enjoying some time out at pisgah


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

Not the best, lightest, or fanciest but I like it. It's still somewhat of a work in progress...


----------



## Drillbit (Oct 3, 2007)

*Redline Monocog 29er*

Here's my Redline Monocog 29er. I've only had it for a couple of weeks, it was an ebay find. I just installed the disk brakes this weekend. Total invested, around $350. Rides great, I love it.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

Recently built up a new trail bike, so my old 97 Hoo Koo E Koo got turned into a single speed. I realize the pic is of the wrong side, but I threw on a cheap-o Alivio crankset (42x16) and a Surly Singleator. 









I took her out for her inaugural ride today, end up doing 20+ miles of bike paths. Never had a reason to complain. If anyone is browsing this thread thinking about building a SS, I say do it!


----------



## Lets Try Science (May 11, 2009)

My GT Peace 9er multi lasted about 1 week before I converted it. With a 32x16 I ended up with a perfect chain length. The tensioner is sitting on a box. Weight is about 27.



Edit: for bad link


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

On-One Scandal 29er
White Brother RS Rigid 
Velocity VXC /w Paul FHUB 
Stans ZTR Arch /w DRM Revolver Hub (Tubeless)
Shimano SLX SS Coverted 32T Cranks
Chris King 18T COG
Thomson Elite Seatpost
21.1 #'s


----------



## eastspur (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

Use your imagination ot fill in the blanks.


----------



## BrennMan (Nov 1, 2008)

Budget build. Haven't done the total yet but should be under 350 or so. 
rides really sweet
I am suppose to get a rigid fork in a couple weeks. Right now the fork came off of a trek 820. feels like 5 pounds


----------



## BrennMan (Nov 1, 2008)

wow sorry for the huge pic


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

pyze-guy said:


>


To me this thing just looks like it means serious business.


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

My 08 rig


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

My pair of SS K2's


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

I purchased this frame in November '08 to tide me over until my custom (not an Ahearne) is built . Only a couple more months, hopefully! Then it goes bye-bye... sniffle.

17" Ahearne "Custom-Stock" 29er

Fork: 2007 Reba SL 80mm (from Gary Fisher X-Caliber)
Headset: King
Grips: Odi Rogue
Bars: Salsa Pro-Moto 645mm
Bar Ends: Cane Creek Ergo II
Stem: Ritchey WCS 90mm
Brakes: Avid BB7
Levers: XTR
Seatpost: Bontrager Sport
Saddle: Fizik Gobi
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-54 68x118
Crankset: White Industries ENO 32T
Pedals: Shimano PD-540
Hubs: WTB Laserdisc Lite
Rims: Salsa Delgado Race 29
Tires: Kenda Karma 1.9 & WTB Nanoraptor 2.1
Cog: Surly 18T
Chain: SRAM PC-971
Bottlecap: Acme Pale Ale
Weight: 24.2 pounds


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

just finished changing mine yesterday. Took it out for a ride today. I'm HOOKED


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

whoops. there she is


----------



## The Hollander (May 16, 2009)

I love your work gentlemen...


----------



## bayou_ss (May 13, 2009)

*just built...*

kind of ashamed putting this up with all of these nice bikes! this is my first halfway decent bike, and i built it using a cheapo al frame i had laying around. but i like it, and it's good enough for this noob. still need new pedals, seat and seatpost though. :thumbsup: 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lurpy (Nov 9, 2004)

*25th Salsa El Mar*

Closeout frame, built in fits and starts over the past few months...


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*M 1fg*

I haven't been on it much lately due to some leg fatigue but it's built to 21 lbs. If I get to riding the ss more I might replace the old dented 1fg but until then it works for me.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jan 29, 2006)

My new Surly 1x1. The only thing left is to build a matching rear wheel, (Sun Ryhno Lite XL on a DMR Singlespeed Hub).




























Specs:

Surly 1x1 20"
DMR Hub on Sun Rhyno Lite XL (rear wheel coming soon)
Hope Headset, Stem and Spacers
Easton EA30 Bar and Seatpost
Avid FR-5/Single-Digit Brakes
Shimano Octalink Cranks
Specialized Saddle and Tyres 26x2.2

Feels like a tractor... in a good way!


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

What kind of frame is that? 
Looks like you could take a few more links out of the chain and mess with the gear sizes to get the magic gear combo and get rid of the tensioner.

Nice Ride!

Ken


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Ken, it's a Surly 1x1. They're track ends (horizontal 'dropouts') so I don't really need to look for a 'magic gear'. Got the chain tight enough that it won't fall out, but not so tight that I'll feel the inevitable tight spots in a singlespeed drivetrain. Hopefully I'll get some extra life out the chain too if I don't tighten it right up.


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

*New SS*

My turn I guess. I just got this Lynskey the other day, my first SS/29er and loving it.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

Captain Chaos said:


> Thanks Ken, it's a Surly 1x1. They're track ends (horizontal 'dropouts') so I don't really need to look for a 'magic gear'. Got the chain tight enough that it won't fall out, but not so tight that I'll feel the inevitable tight spots in a singlespeed drivetrain. Hopefully I'll get some extra life out the chain too if I don't tighten it right up.


Ooops! I replied to the wong post. The question was meant for bayou_ss. Your's is a very nice single speed too!

Ken


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

bayou_ss said:


> kind of ashamed putting this up with all of these nice bikes! this is my first halfway decent bike, and i built it using a cheapo al frame i had laying around. but i like it, and it's good enough for this noob. still need new pedals, seat and seatpost though. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bayou_ss,
What kind of frame is that? 
Looks like you could take a few more links out of the chain and mess with the gear sizes to get the magic gear combo and get rid of the tensioner.

Nice Ride!

Ken


----------



## Ryno (Nov 15, 2005)

Soul Cycles Hooligan.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

jjcools said:


> My turn I guess. I just got this Lynskey the other day, my first SS/29er and loving it.


Beautiful. I love the blue with the raw titanium.

This is mine:









It's a '99 Homegrown frame (not Yeti) tensioned with an Eno. It's one of the few Homegrown frames which came with a 80mm fork. It alternates between 32x16 and 32x18 depending on where I'm going and when in the season it is. I run a SRAM PC-58 chain with two power links in it, and I have two sections of chain I'll swap in depending on if I'm running the 16t or 18t freewheel.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> It alternates between 32x18 and 32x18 depending on where I'm going and when in the season it is.


Opps! Typo! NIce bike. The Eno is very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's my Outcast 29er










It's been a fun bike to upgrade as I go. 
Changes from stock include:
Guizzo carbon seat post
Thompson stem and bars
Blackspire DH 32t chainring
Just got Kenda Small Block 8's (not on the bike yet)

Weighs in at just under 25.5 lbs


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

'93 GT Zaskar


----------



## MPU (May 15, 2009)

Here's my new ss. Chaka Pele steel frame for Rohloff, that's why there's sliding dropouts. I've been riding ss for around 6 years, mainly between home and work about 3000 km per year. Today I rode my first trail ride in two years (had a bit of lack of motivation) and boy was it fun! 
Marko


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

jmadams13 said:


> The new incarnation of my first "real" MTB. Bought for me in 9th grade.
> 
> details:
> 
> ...


i think you already figured this out but i think the badger is a mongoose.:skep:


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

pexio said:


> '93 GT Zaskar


What gears are you running without the tensioner?
I have a Pantera about the same age as yours maybe a few years newer and I am running a 34/16 without a tensioner.

Ken


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

homegrown_xt said:


> What gears are you running without the tensioner?
> I have a Pantera about the same age as yours mayber a few years newer and I am running a 34/16 without a tensioner.
> 
> Ken


I'm running an ENO eccentric hub - 32/18


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

*My new '09 29er...first one, but definately not the last...*

XXIX, steel, rigid, love it! I'm selling my 5.5 26er because of this.Changed the brakes and the grips since the photo was taken. A few more changes to come!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't sell the 5.5 yet, you can always SS it too!



babu said:


> XXIX, steel, rigid, love it! I'm selling my 5.5 26er because of this.Changed the brakes and the grips since the photo was taken. A few more changes to come!


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

pexio said:


> I'm running an ENO eccentric hub - 32/18


Nice!


----------



## mtb_Kino (Feb 4, 2008)

This is an update to my previous picture.. Stripped frame, new wheels, crank, headset and collar.


----------



## Efff (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

*My daily ride*

Just over 24 lbs and super fun to drive.


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

*1999 Merlin Echo*

Actually a 'dual' single speed as I run two different size Boone cogs at the same time.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

arcdesigns said:


> Just over 24 lbs and super fun to drive.


Wow! This gets a "Dare to be Different" award for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

BunnV said:


> Wow! This gets a "Dare to be Different" award for sure! :thumbsup:


Thanks man.

There is just something about this bike that calls to me. I have 10 great bikes in my stable but this is the one I ride most of the time.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

rojogonzo said:


>


is that a wolfhound?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine's not as nice as some, but it rides well. I've just finished converting it today.









































































It's 26.5lb, but I'm only 143lb, so it's still not much weight overall to push up a hill.

Gearing is 2:1 (32:16) which I hope to change to 2.13:1 (32:15) which might just negate the need for a tensioner. Tyres are Maxxis Ardents @ 2.25 x 26.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

hey nuck-chorris, it's an OS blackbuck, limited numbers, cheap, and designed by buddy from WTB. :thumbsup:


arcdesign: seeing you've got a white industries freewheel screwed onto the spinergy there, is there a surly fixxer hiding underneath or something more clever?
(reason I ask is because I had tons of fun converting my spinergy spox wheels to ss and when i found out the models I had used shimano freehub bodies the surly fixxer became an option, just wanted to see how you'd done it)


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

My new Vassago on some loaner wheels. Waiting on the King hubs. Please excuse the crappy cell phone pic. My camera decided to die on me.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

byknuts said:


> arcdesign: seeing you've got a white industries freewheel screwed onto the spinergy there, is there a surly fixxer hiding underneath or something more clever?
> (reason I ask is because I had tons of fun converting my spinergy spox wheels to ss and when i found out the models I had used shimano freehub bodies the surly fixxer became an option, just wanted to see how you'd done it)


That's it. Nothing clever at all.

1 part Spinergy death wheel
+
1 part Surly Fixxer
=
Carbon Fixietard Wheel

add Eno freewheel
=
Cool Carbon SS Wheel

I actually got the idea from a Japanese fixie site I stumbled across (see attachment).

Go for it.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

terrible pic but still.

changed the saddle, bars and stem recently.


----------



## chrisbaer02 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bianchi RITA 29er. Great action on this bike. Need stiffer wheels and it'll be even faster.


----------



## mtb_Frk (Jun 16, 2006)

*Quiring Steel 29er*

I just put it together and will probably be swapping a few parts. I am really happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

mtb_Frk said:


> I just put it together and will probably be swapping a few parts. I am really happy with the way it turned out.


Is this a custom bike built for you? You've got a bunch of spacers, a huge stem and then a riser bar, I'm just curious if that's how you planned it, or if the custom geo was that far off...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

mtb_Frk said:


> I just put it together and will probably be swapping a few parts. I am really happy with the way it turned out.


Sweet. :thumbsup:

Love the blue-to-orange fade! 

Seat angle?


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## mtb_Frk (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes it is custom. I am thinking about going with a flat bar or taking out the big spacer and putting a smaller one in. But this is how I wanted the bike, it is second custom with this geometry. I am just a freak with long arms and torso so it fits good. I am finally comfortable on the bike.


----------



## tkjacobs21 (May 5, 2008)

*My new SS Ride!!!*

Just got done building up a new custom SS.
Motobecane 26er frame (adjustable dropouts that keep the disc aligned!!!)
Truvativ Stylo 1.1 Crank/BB
BB7 brakes with Speed Dial 7 levers
Rock Shox Recon XC fork
Sun XC2 wheels with Novatec Hubs
Lots of Sette bits from pricepoint
Wellgo Pedals

23.5lbs
32/20 gearing
BLACKED OUT (more or less)










Still haven't really ridden the thing because of all the rain here!!!!!! GRRRRRR


----------



## anno (Jun 27, 2007)

*new to me (both the bike and single speeding)*

KHS Solo One SE
I use it mostly for commutinng. I can't seem to get the rear sliders to stay put. I think I got the cog side set (after the chain came off and had the pedals rake my leg), but the brake side keeps moving. Looking forward to the simplicity part of minimal maintenance once I get it properly set up.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

my Bianchi P.U.S.S.
Figured i'd take a pic now that it got it's once-every-three-years overhaul and it's clean for once.
Rundown:
DT Swiss xr1540 wheelset
Kenda non tubless 2.1" Small Block 8's running tubless via ghetto tubless system (strapping tape, valve stem cut out of a tube, and stan's fluid)
Thompson Elite post
WTB rocket v stealth saddle
Manitou R7 100mm fork
Truvativ Stylo crank, hand polished (yes, i hand polish my crank, pervs)
Cheap Truvativ bars and bargain bin stem
Salsa grips
"lightened" avid levers
BB7 brakes
cheap shimano 520? pedals
cheap kmc 1/8" bmx chain
homemade lightweight stem spacer
Homemade lightweight rear sprocket spacers
homemade titanium rear sprocket
homemade lightweight chain tensioners
weighs in a hair under 19lbs
kinda baller on a budget. I buy my shoes at Payless.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> (yes, i hand polish my crank, pervs)


Who doesn't? 

Nice job on the homemade chain tensioners. :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

tkjacobs21 said:


> Just got done building up a new custom SS.
> Motobecane 26er frame (adjustable dropouts that keep the disc aligned!!!)
> Truvativ Stylo 1.1 Crank/BB
> BB7 brakes with Speed Dial 7 levers
> ...


Dig it. Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

anno said:


> KHS Solo One SE
> I use it mostly for commutinng. I can't seem to get the rear sliders to stay put. I think I got the cog side set (after the chain came off and had the pedals rake my leg), but the brake side keeps moving. Looking forward to the simplicity part of minimal maintenance once I get it properly set up.


Sand the paint off the contact points between the frame and the sliders. This is the number one cause of sliding dropouts not staying put that I read about on the forums. Good luck with that.


----------



## generate (Jun 20, 2009)

First post on the boards... This is my SS converted 99' Trek 7000. I bought it new back then and recently went through a few different phases with it. I still plan on a new saddle, wheels, and disc conversion...


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

I love that copper/rust color looks great!


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Lurpy said:


> Closeout frame, built in fits and starts over the past few months...
> 
> View attachment 459583
> 
> ...


Beautiful....XL frame? I'd love to find one.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> is that a wolfhound?


OS Bikes Blackbuck


----------



## greenbike (Aug 19, 2004)

Haven't had a chance to borrow someone's crank arm extractor yet, so this is how I'm riding mine. Got some grippy street tires on it right now.


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

My SS loving another trail ride


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

RussoJ said:


> My SS loving another trail ride


Fantastic picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## gbmoto (May 21, 2006)

*More Mods to the Monocog*

Just made a few more changes to the Monocog, just need a bit more "forgiving" bar now.










And on it's first ride fully rigid, now with Shimano cranks ( I like Hollowtech! )


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

My fiancee's birthday present.


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

I really like how you did that set up. The matte black fork and I like that frame coclor alot!


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

*New Jabber*

I cannot believe how much fun this bike is.


----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

*Here's mine: Nashbar 853 SS*

It's a blast to ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

iKona - we need more shots of that. So pretty.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Beaux said:


> My new ride...


your pink CK looks lighter than mine? what year are those?


----------



## 02Bullit (Jul 17, 2008)

*Emd 9 Ss*

Here is my EMD 9 SS. I had a 26" SS and rode my buddy's Niner and was hooked.

09 EMD 9 Medium frame. Swapped out some parts already. Went with Formula K24s, Ergon GX1s and White Industries freewheel. Running 33 x 21 ring and cog. Weight at 25 lbs.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Lurpy said:


> Closeout frame, built in fits and starts over the past few months...
> 
> View attachment 459587


i think this stem is part of Salsa's recall, you might want to check


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

my Salsa

replaced the cheapie seat and post with a Thomson set back and a WTB Race Ti rail. and swaped out teh race face to an Avid SAAGO stem


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

what tensioner?


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> what tensioner?


Roox rolllercoaster, its the bottom half of a DH tensioner. works pretty damn well, similar to the new Yess but with two wheels

I have been using this tensioner for 4 years now, the only downside is if the chain is a tad too long it can skip on the steep stuff


----------



## Shafey (Feb 21, 2008)

QBall


----------



## BEEZLEBOSS (Jun 16, 2009)

Well since it's cool to post crazy ss bikes here I think I'll put mine up
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3388/3667091540_af9e210179.jpg?v=0 
This is my rolling avocado the best bike I have ever ridden and I got a great deal on it.
Would you be shocked if I said $1000? well that all. demo from interbike.


----------



## BEEZLEBOSS (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## BEEZLEBOSS (Jun 16, 2009)

Well since it's cool to post crazy ss bikes here I think I'll put mine up








This is my rolling avocado the best bike I have ever ridden and I got a great deal on it.
Would you be shocked if I said $1000? well that all. demo from interbike.


----------



## BEEZLEBOSS (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry for the multiple screw up above I just needed to figure it out on my own.


----------



## Efff (Dec 3, 2008)

I have soo much fun on my 69er I had to try a 29er, got my new Rig today:










I need a seatpost and pedals to start with


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

Heres one of mine; the other is still undergoing construction.
*EDIT* I FINALLY got my Surly 1x1 fork in today so it'll be going on soon along with better wheels (Mavic 317's with Deore hubs) and a new headset (Cane Creek S-3.)


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

This is my work in progress.

2008 Diamondback Response Sport.

All stock so far except brakes. Replaced the Hayes MX4's for Avid BB7's. World of difference...

As you can see, the third geared chainring is still on. That's because I did not have (nor did the bike shop) have bolts shallow enough to bolt the single chain ring on by itself, so I threw on my geared chainring just so the existing bolts I had could bite the threads and screw down. The third chainring is not functional, and the chainring that the chain is on is a true single speed 32T chainring.

Currently running 32-14 gearing, but I plan to change that. Leaving it as is for now since 32-14 on my bike is the "magic ratio." I plan to mount a Rennen Rollenlager Chain Tensioner on the bike as I doubt I will be able to find a magic ratio with the bigger gears. I plan to try a couple different combinations so I'll need some slack to work with, and the Rennen to provide the tension. 

Anyways, it's a work in progress that just began. But there it is!


----------



## RobertUI (Apr 24, 2009)

This is another scavenged build... I stole the wheels from my commuter (put the old ones back on there) and built this up for some fun weekend riding. The bars are temporary, as I can't decide between my Scott AT-3s or the AT-4s that are currently mounted on the commuter. I'm also not completely sold on whether or not I'm keeping it? A tire swap is DESPEATELY needed too, those treads made for a good bit of rolling resistance on the way to work this morning! Rigid SS'ing is SO much fun!










and here's the commuter in it's current condition... still a LOAD of fun!










Oh, and I may as well post the last in the stable... my Motobecane Fantom UNO... TOO much fun! It's fixed, oh, and don't mind the bar angle, that was mid setup!


----------



## Lurpy (Nov 9, 2004)

Checked with Salsa and they say the stem is pre-recall. Yeah!!!


----------



## karlf (Nov 21, 2006)

*My new DeSalvo 29er*

My new SS


----------



## jscottyk (Jun 3, 2009)

Posted this over on the thread about converting road bikes but figured since this crowd digs Soulcrafts it was worth adding to this mix.


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

mattkock said:


>


*Specs please!*


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Ahhh, I never get tired of seeing Mattkock's bike. The build list is toward the bottom of his thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=519004


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll try and get a few more pics posted. The bike is dirty now, and not a bling machine by any measure, but it is truly the most fun I've ever had on a bike.


----------



## realdeal176 (May 26, 2009)

*My Redline Monocog*

Oury Grips, Easton EA 70 Bars, Kore Stem, S3 Headset, BB7 brakes with Speed Dialer Levers, Jagwire cables, Ritchet Seatpost, Gel Seat (Comfy), Trailpimp pedals and Kenda Small Block Tires.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

*01' Schwinn Homegrown Pro 650B SS...*

Hand Polished...




























dont mind Rusty my Vizsla.


----------



## JTBAZ (Mar 29, 2004)

My Vassago Jabberwocky I have had several SSs but this is my favorite. It has a real nice feel. I have the FOX G2 and really like this fork. Overall, a fun ride.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

ReD_tomato said:


> Hand Polished...
> 
> dont mind Rusty my Vizsla.


Nice dog and nice bike. :thumbsup: The polished frame looks great. Did the 650B wheels bolt right up?


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> My new Italian girl friend


Strange to see a MUSS in a different color than blue... mighty fine.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

BunnV said:


> Nice dog and nice bike. :thumbsup: The polished frame looks great. Did the 650B wheels bolt right up?


thanks... Rusty is a handful, but he settles down after a long ride in the trails.

the 650b wheels fit like a glove, no complaints yet.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

Ibis Tranny.
My trail machine
lightweight, fast and comfortable


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Raleigh XXIX*

I picked up a 2008 Raleigh XXIX as new from the LBS Thursday. Loving it!


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

a love that last: My old converted Stowe Singlespeeder


















https://groovycycleworks.blogspot.com/2009/05/choppers-bars-stems-racksoh-my.html (Hi Rody, I didn´t forget you. I´m going to send you something on Monday. Promised.)
&
https://chromagbikesblog.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2008-09-19T12:10:00-07:00&max-results=25











__
https://flic.kr/p/2604148020
 (our way of racing. More to come.)


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Good looking pics of a good looking bike!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Stowe is SWEET!!!


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

BunnV said:


> Nice dog and nice bike. :thumbsup: The polished frame looks great. Did the 650B wheels bolt right up?


thanks... Rusty is a handful, but he settles down after a long ride in the trails.

the 650b wheels fit like a glove, no complaints yet.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks for the flowers guys.

It is a sweet sweet bike for sure. It isn´t that ugly and it rides very BMXy. It only is a lil on the harsh side. Neither the Kelly fork, nor th Chromag bars have a lot of give. And the 415mm chainstays are on the beefier side too. Takes gettin used to its character, but than comes the love...

btw: I got a few pms concernig the crankset: It is an old Sachs Quarz crankset (XT-level) that is a cold forget version of the twisted boone crankset design.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

ReD_tomato said:


> Hand Polished...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH HAYUL YEAH!!!


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

scrublover said:


> LOVE IT!! what frame is that?


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok sorry. Read down a bit. Love the color! looks WWII'ish


----------



## socanadian (Mar 17, 2008)

*93-94 Giant atx 760*


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

vdubz said:


> scrublover said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE IT!! what frame is that?
> ...


----------



## bmwboyee (Feb 29, 2008)

*Gunnar Representin'*










Eccentric Hub


----------



## gatman (Jun 10, 2004)

Here is my new 1x1. Upgraded from a 16" and made the move to disc brakes.


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

2007 Kona Stuff
been single speed for about a year now, but only been micro drive for about 6 months. gearing is 24/10


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

I made the spacers out of pvc pipe. the chainstay protector consists of four sette stickers


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

MMcG said:


> That's scrublover's infamous Peyto


That does it: if scrublover's Peyto is in this thread too, you are not going to avoid my 2soulscycles:










or my Banshee


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Pmac83 said:


> Lenz
> View attachment 444926


How do you keep the chain from dropping without a tensioner?


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking over Bisbee (AZ) and into Mexico my Niner Sir9.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

jakerider said:


> Still making a few adjustments.


That is one sexy paint job! :eekster: :thumbsup:

What are your frame's dimensions? Looks pretty compact.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

esku said:


> Ibis Tranny.
> My trail machine
> lightweight, fast and comfortable


Is this production?

I was beginning to think the Tranny was vaporware 

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Updated.

Now doing the 69 thing.


----------



## BCool (May 3, 2006)

My Mariachi
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Badpichu (Dec 7, 2008)

My New misfit FE.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I like those misfits, but why the dip in the TT? I can't see any benefit, except added standover clearance (which really isn't a benefit). Cable routing is kind of a pain, I'd guess.


----------



## Badpichu (Dec 7, 2008)

THat is the point of the dip yea the stand over height and unless you dont have balls then I guess its not a benfit. My balls in the other hand love it when I don't slam them.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I see. But I have not slammed into the TT in a long long time. I've wrecked plenty over the bars, sliding out, etc., but not right onto the TT.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*Mine... (again)*

Here's mine with a few changes... most recently, a different fork.:thumbsup:


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

r1Gel said:


> How do you keep the chain from dropping without a tensioner?


I don't know for sure, but it looks like the swingarm pivots around the bottom brackt. ie, the chainstay length doesn't change. But that is a guess, I do not know for sure.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

larryo108 said:


> I don't know for sure, but it looks like the swingarm pivots around the bottom brackt. ie, the chainstay length doesn't change. But that is a guess, I do not know for sure.


Yep, Lenz makes FS frames with the main pivot around the BB. The production 29er FS with that style is now called the Milk Money (search for it, there are some cool threads and pictures)


----------



## mtntrance (Sep 3, 2005)

*New Siren Trauco*

New Siren Trauco replacing a Ventana El Padrino...


----------



## g2ichris (Jul 14, 2009)

scrublover said:


>


This is my favorite bike! WANT! Trade me for my Gary Fisher TASS!!!!


----------



## g2ichris (Jul 14, 2009)

vudu said:


> my '05 fisher tassajara


I have the same bike. Can you please give me a shopping list of items needed to SS convert please?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

My "heavy tools" - an austrian bike.


----------



## mtb_Kino (Feb 4, 2008)

jakerider said:


> Still making a few adjustments.


What crank is that? That is sweet!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Very nice! How does it ride? Supposed to have the steel feel with no noodles.



Badpichu said:


> My New misfit FE.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

mine......


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

That El Mariachi looks nice, I don't think I've ever seen one that color. 

Is that a custom dent in the top tube? I got one just like it from trying to move my bikes and snowboard in the same truck, what about yours?


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

Just a couple of my old/new ride. This bike is more fun then shootin monkeys in a barrel...but only by a little bit


----------



## joe500 (Jul 17, 2009)

New guy.

GT Peace 9r.

















It's funny, i've got some expensive bikes sitting around my house, but this is the one that i end up riding the most. 
Currently flirting with the idea of putting a short-travel fork on, to make it a little more versatile (and save my wrists)


----------



## JNMyer (Apr 28, 2009)

fuk yea man that peace is awesome.


----------



## joe500 (Jul 17, 2009)

JNMyer said:


> fuk yea man that peace is awesome.


thank man, for a budget bike it's amazing.


----------



## fourtyfell (Sep 29, 2008)

Whole bunch of new stuff.
Jagwire Kevlar Enforced Lines (pink)
Alligator Ti Rotors
KMC gold singelspeed chain ( tried the light one but it snapped  )
Easton EC70 Bars
3T Arx Pro stem
Carver EBB ( rocks so much)
Race Face Cranks
20T. ( new jersey is not a 16 t friendly place..)
Pink Bottle Cages 
and planet trippy pink grips ( so great)
Small Block 8's Sealed Tubeless with 1/2 stans 1/2 slime and some confetti
apex carbon seat post

In the future,
WTB pink seat
niner 20 t cog.
king headset.
Manitou Elite fork or if the sid 29er rumor is true one of those.
Love this bike, my first SS and 29er. Im glad i bought into this. :thumbsup:

If you have one of these do yourself a favor and buy the carver delrin ebb. It save you so much trouble and makes your ride so more enjoyable.

I decked the bike out in pink because its a GF rig ( aka the plague) so it turns some heads and makes it different. People laugh untill i get over obstacles they cant on my pink bike


----------



## JNMyer (Apr 28, 2009)

fourtyfell said:


> WTB pink seat


----------



## fourtyfell (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping something a littler friendlier on the old tush.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 20, 2004)

Here is my, new to me, Redline Monocog. I picked it up for $125.00 which I thought was a pretty decent deal considering I know the guy I bought it from and he is very good at doing regular maintenance to his bikes. I plan to change some things down the road. Over winter I plan to paint it white and do all flat black trim to it. I'm not much of a fan of red. It currently has a Rockshox Judy XC on it which I will upgrade at some point too. This is my first SS. I had a Prophet that I sold about 16 months ago because I just didn't have time to ride. That has changed now and wanted to try out SS so here it is.


----------



## miles wadsworth (Nov 14, 2006)

*schwinn underground 1999*

my schwinn


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

My new ride. First singlespeed, first 29er.

It's a COG Bicycles Über Alles. COG is the brand the owner of our local bike shop, Cog Bike Cafe. The frame is singlespeed specific, built from 100% Columbus Zona.

The spec:
PRO carbon fork (White Bros. copy?)
Velocity Blunt rims, Hope Pro II hubs, DT Comp spokes.
White Industries ENO 180mm crankset, Deore bottom bracket. 32t chainring, 18t rear cog. Izumi chain.
LX brakes. 2.4 Ralph front, 2.25 rear.
Ritchey WCS bar, Oury lock-ons.
Stem, seatpost and possibly the saddle will be changed later.
The brakelines have been cut since the pics.

The bike weighs in at approx. 20.9 pounds. It is a very quick bike. Only one ride so far, but I'm loving it!


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

John© said:


> My new ride. First singlespeed, first 29er.
> 
> It's a COG Bicycles Über Alles....


Moto style brakes...

That blue looks good.


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets Try Science said:


> My GT Peace 9er multi lasted about 1 week before I converted it. With a 32x16 I ended up with a perfect chain length. The tensioner is sitting on a box. Weight is about 27.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: for bad link


No removable hanger?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Roasted said:


> No removable hanger?


replaceable hangers are not terribly common on steel bikes nor have they ever been. Steel can be bent back without weakening it and is less likely to snap either


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

boomn said:


> replaceable hangers are not terribly common on steel bikes nor have they ever been. Steel can be bent back without weakening it and is less likely to snap either


Maybe that's why I haven't been aware of that, being I am not really a big fan of steel frames...

I was just kind of surprised to see it. I mean it's one thing if it's a true single speed with horizontal drops, but for a bike that was originally a geared bike it only takes 1 solid complete wipeout to nail that hanger dead on with a rock during a nasty fall and do some damage.


----------



## ProLink (May 23, 2009)

I put these pics on other threads but oh well:


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

John© said:


> My new ride. First singlespeed, first 29er.
> 
> It's a COG Bicycles Über Alles. COG is the brand the owner of our local bike shop, Cog Bike Cafe. The frame is singlespeed specific, built from 100% Columbus Zona.


Very nice color scheme... love the white 

What chain tensioning system does it use, track ends? I can't quite see the rear dropouts.

Ye, those Pro/Shimano forks are from the same factory as the WBs (and eXotic, and Saso, Fetish, Origin8...). I'm actually on the lookout for them, but they're not available in my area yet. Another cheaper alternative to the WBs, but with a reputable name behind it.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's my Green Machine... I got the frameset from a friend and raided the parts bin to put this together.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

ProLink said:


> I put these pics on other threads but oh well:


Sharp-looking bike! (I love white bikes) 
And great photo :thumbsup:


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

ShadowsCast said:


> Moto style brakes...


*Australian* style brakes . It's the norm down under. I've only ever met a couple of guys who run left front/right rear brakes.



r1Gel said:


> Very nice color scheme... love the white
> 
> What chain tensioning system does it use, track ends? I can't quite see the rear dropouts.
> 
> Ye, those Pro/Shimano forks are from the same factory as the WBs (and eXotic, and Saso, Fetish, Origin8...). I'm actually on the lookout for them, but they're not available in my area yet. Another cheaper alternative to the WBs, but with a reputable name behind it.


Thanks! :thumbsup:

The bike has horizontal dropouts and a tugnut on the drive side.

Good to hear that about the PRO fork.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*1 x 1 budget build*

Enjoy!


----------



## SS Landser (Dec 19, 2007)

*Here is my GT Peace 9r 2008!*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30566323&l=6c38dddf1f&id=1256834256


----------



## SS Landser (Dec 19, 2007)

*Here is my second GT Peace 9r 2008 for commuting!*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30467824&l=9980d343d4&id=1256834256


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

*My budget full rigid SS*










More in my blog.


----------



## fr0sty (Feb 14, 2006)

This is what I just completed:










Cheap to build and I really like it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*More GT Avalanche 1.0 dirty goodness*

Admit it, we all like dirty pictures better, don't we?


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

*Here's mine*

Yet another white Vassago...


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

And more pics..


----------



## damian777 (Feb 7, 2007)

JTBAZ said:


> My Vassago Jabberwocky I have had several SSs but this is my favorite. It has a real nice feel. I have the FOX G2 and really like this fork. Overall, a fun ride.


Where'd you get the black Fox fork? 80mm? I know Fox make them but pretty sure you cant get them aftermarket? Was this off a complete bike?

Thanks, D


----------



## JOwens14 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Fetish cycles Fixation*

Haven't seen one of these posted in a while, so I figured I'd throw mine up there. Fetish Cycles Fixation frame, '09 Manitou Minute fork, race face cranks, DT Swiss/Surly and Single Track/Quando wheelsets, FSA stuff, etc.


----------



## sanspeur (Feb 1, 2004)

*A Pink coloured Orange, or a misnamed bike?*

Here is my newly built P7. I've had the frame for 10 months and had it built as a geared bike but my Titus Ridler SS was a little too small, and it's carbon fork a little too fragile so I stripped both and built the Pink Bike into my new SS. 
Given her one shakedown ride that was a disaster due to a flat and chain slack so I don't really know what she is like yet (as a single) Hopefully with the bigger tires, Revelation and the geometry it should be a bit of a tank and just roll over everything in its path.


----------



## nlytendone (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## mmoen (Jun 19, 2009)

*steed*

my single steed what is the trick to posting pics


----------



## jvm051 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just completed building my first singlespeed just a few minutes ago. I found a used 2005 Fetish Discipline frame, that had marked up paint but the frame was in good shape, so I had it powdercoated. Most of the parts were either bought used, free, or really good deals. Just took her out for a quick spin around the neighborhood, and kept looking to shift:nono: Should be fun. Im just worried that my Stumpjumper FSR will not get as much use if I really like SS'ing.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

paqrat said:


> Yet another white Vassago...


HOLY ****. That is a nice looking bike. Mine is almost exaclt the same except I have a silver post, stem, and bars and I am running CK hubs. Are you running fixed in the rear or what? Where did you find red Phil's hubs?


----------



## NovakanX (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice bikes!....Why do so many of them not have chain tensioners? I thought that was a necessity for a singlespeed rig so the chain doesn't get floppy?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

NovakanX said:


> Nice bikes!....Why do so many of them not have chain tensioners? I thought that was a necessity for a singlespeed rig so the chain doesn't get floppy?


Many of these are frames designed for singlespeed. They have some way to move either the rear cog or the front chainring relative to each other so that you can set the chain to be tight. For example, look at the orange bike a couple posts up and notice that the rear axle is mounted within a slot dropout that allows the wheel and cog to be moved forwards or backwards and then tightened in place


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

NovakanX said:


> Nice bikes!....Why do so many of them not have chain tensioners? I thought that was a necessity for a singlespeed rig so the chain doesn't get floppy?


Most have horizontal or track style drop outs which allow the adjustment. Some have 'sliders' which are basically the same idea, using hardware to adjust.

Sometimes people can get lucky with a 'magic gear' ring/cog combo. This doesn't work well in the long run because of chain stretch.

I'm running an eccentric hub which gives about 2 links of adjust. I like this route because I can then use the hub/wheel on any bike I want. The negative impact of the eccentric hub is the brake needs to be adjusted to the position of the rim (or disc) if there is a change in the tension/gearing.

My other bike has an eccentric bottom bracket, which I think is the best since it doesn't change the position of the wheel, negating the need to reposition the brake.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Raleigh XXIX*

I got my downtube sticker today.


----------



## FlyBoy (Dec 23, 2003)

*Salsa El Mariachi - Custom*

Check out my Salsa El Mariachi with custom paint and a few extra goodies!


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

FlyBoy said:


> Check out my Salsa El Mariachi with custom paint and a few extra goodies!
> 
> View attachment 473455


Oh my goodness! This gave me goosebumps!  
I have something sort of a fetish for white bikes :blush: 
Thank you so much for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

FlyBoy said:


> Check out my Salsa El Mariachi with custom paint and a few extra goodies!
> ]


Nice ride indeed. I also love white bikes. You've done a great job with colour selection.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

more....


----------



## jeff p. (Apr 16, 2007)

Soul Cycles Hooligan :thumbsup: Current setup in first pic.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

*Not quite finished but...*

I couldn't resist:




























Yes, it WILL be mounted with that Lefty.


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

larryo108 said:


> HOLY ****. That is a nice looking bike. Mine is almost exaclt the same except I have a silver post, stem, and bars and I am running CK hubs. Are you running fixed in the rear or what? Where did you find red Phil's hubs?


Yep, fixed gear - it's my daily work commuter and the occasional weekend racer. I ordered the anodized red hubs directly from Phil Wood. They were not cheap, but definitely worth it.


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

Ultra cheap, ultra fun Zion.


----------



## unclenorm (Jan 5, 2005)

marticarving said:


>


The nicest 'orange' one I've seen :thumbsup: I think the color coded bits on the forks make the difference.


----------



## gbmoto (May 21, 2006)

*UglyBug Bike....But??????????*

Soon to be off on hols to France. Usually take a Singlespeed with us, was going to be the Redline, but got a bit carried away with the upgrades, so not really suitable now for the holiday hack.

So rummaged in the loft of the garage and built this.










Looked pretty bad to start with, but after a cleanup I think it looks OK.

Only bit I had to buy was the seatpost clamp, but found the original later.

Not sure what the frame is, bought it from LBS years ago, no disk tabs. used a AtoZ adapter first but that made it pretty much impossible to remove the back wheel without a big lever, so now runs a home made adaptor.

Monocog fork works well with the frame and the Charge Spoon saddle always looks cool.

Yes I know I have put the tyres on the wrong way round! I love the Ignitors, use them a lot, and should be able to put them on the right way! Oh well.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

gbmoto said:


> Monocog fork works well with the frame and the Charge Spoon saddle always looks cool.


Anything with a Charge Spoon saddle looks awesome... job done.


----------



## BCool (May 3, 2006)

Forget about the bike, post more pictures of the defender. That is my dream car.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is my white/red build.


































































Details here


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow two bikes in a row with no bar plugs...


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Simply because my new bar did not come with any plugs and I did not have any in my quickly dwindling parts box, that would fit. When I get my new bar ends, I will get some bar plugs. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## gbmoto (May 21, 2006)

> Forget about the bike, post more pictures of the defender. That is my dream car


.

OK Here it is then, taking it back home.












> Wow two bikes in a row with no bar plugs...


Only 2 now, but soon the world.....................


----------



## ampeirce (Apr 3, 2009)

*simple green*

My own frame and bars, paragon sliders, 17.1" CS w/room for 2.55+ tires


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

larryo108 said:


> Here is my white/red build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me want king hubs


----------



## andrefub (Jan 21, 2009)

My Bike:


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

ampeirce said:


> My own frame and bars, paragon sliders, 17.1" CS w/room for 2.55+ tires


Sweet! Can we get some closer shots and details, please?


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

azonic dss1


----------



## Gearsequalqueers (Aug 2, 2009)

Rincon 2009
i abuse this


----------



## Gearsequalqueers (Aug 2, 2009)

better size


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I love the way your saddle matches the rest of your bike... lol

How do you like those bar ends? Singletrack Solutions or something like that right?

Also, did you rattle can your fork _stanchions_?!


----------



## Gearsequalqueers (Aug 2, 2009)

ya im planning on getting some 2008 fox shocks so i said its fine if we just go right over the shocks
the bar ends are race bar ends i pretty much just cut my grips, slid em on backwards, and hammered em on


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is my KHS Solo One race bike. 
I love this bike! Rides like a dream.

My Dekerf is just waiting to be built. I have a Dekerf Tuning fork on the way and these are just some of the parts I will be using to build it up.


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Rasta Mon.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

LARRYJO said:


> Here is my KHS Solo One race bike.
> I love this bike! Rides like a dream.
> 
> My Dekerf is just waiting to be built. I have a Dekerf Tuning fork on the way and these are just some of the parts I will be using to build it up.


Did you get some of the Rasta kit anodized or did you buy them like that? Should look pretty cool when its done.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Found it as is. I had to have the hubs when I saw them.


----------



## Brent (Jul 16, 2007)

If you look closely you can actually see my bike smiling.


----------



## Ronark (May 29, 2009)

My SS Surly Pugsley Beach Crusier


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Is it taxing to pedal those balloon tires? They look awefully heavy.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

Ronark said:


> My SS Surly Pugsley Beach Crusier


Can I ride it?

Ever since I saw a Pugsley I've always wanted one. Maybe in the near future but I will have to sell one of my other single speeds

Ken


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm not really sure what this, but I put it together with some old parts and about $70 worth of new parts and its a blast to ride around the city here in Boston.










All she needs to be complete is a new saddle and single speed cranks.


----------



## scottbikes (Aug 12, 2009)

Just finished the cheapo conversion yesterday.


































33t Tree Bikes sprocket, Primo Powerbite cranks, Primo Euro BB, 16t cog, DIY pvc spacers painted black =]

To get the chain length just right I added a (white?) half link right behind the master link. Master links are the best!


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

Your master link is installed wrong. The clip should face the other direction.
But looks like a nice ride.


----------



## scottbikes (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll turn it around, but I don't think it matters. And thanks!


----------



## fr0sty (Feb 14, 2006)

*My new(ish) singlespeed.*



















Comments welcome.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Very clean, nice bike. Is it light? It looks it.

I like the bars. What type are they?


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Nice job on the GIANT frosty*

What was it originaly. A Rincon, boulder se...


----------



## sax (Jul 27, 2009)

i'm a sucker for white bikes. its so clean and subtle. amazing ride you got there


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

fr0sty said:


> Comments welcome.


I like that bar. What is it?


----------



## fr0sty (Feb 14, 2006)

*Original GIANT XTC*

It was originally this:










a Giant XTC. The bars are Dimension Arc bars, which were really cheap but they look all right. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

fr0sty said:


> It was originally this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the first time I've seen the Arc in black... nice. Thanks for the info.

Cool conversion :thumbsup:

I have a thing for white bikes too


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll probably get flamed for this one. I got a little carried away with the anodizing.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i'll probably get flamed for this one. I got a little carried away with the anodizing.


I think you missed a spot!

Seriously, what about those cranks and rims? They're aluminum too


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i'll probably get flamed for this one. I got a little carried away with the anodizing.


Two things are for sure:

1. You are secure in your manhood.

2. Those polished cranks look really sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

*Fork ?*



fr0sty said:


> Comments welcome.


Which Surly fork is that?
And bike looks nice


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i'll probably get flamed for this one. I got a little carried away with the anodizing.


nice, i love it. ballsy color!


----------



## fr0sty (Feb 14, 2006)

REDGT said:


> Which Surly fork is that?
> And bike looks nice


The fork is a 1x1. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

This Ionic frame moved to Finland this summer. A 16th birthday present for my daughter.


----------



## sax (Jul 27, 2009)

thats a rad birthday present


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Nashbar 9er custom wheels w/hope pro 2 ss hubs, magura marta sl front disc, cork grips.



















1993 Ross Mt Pocono, rebuilt of course.


----------



## Aske (Jul 17, 2009)

https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/6141/dsc00111vqn.jpg
https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1120/dsc00112a.jpg


----------



## kstang (Dec 13, 2005)

My old geared bike just converted to SS. I am now exclusively SS:




























Thinking of going with flat bars and a new stem, what do you guys think?

And my old SS:


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (Aug 21, 2005)

xjohnnyx said:


> 19.5 lbs of gold trouble!


 oh man!!! that bike is absolutely gorgeous...and I never use that word.


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

my around-the-town-er



























i really need to pick up a rigid fork for this bike, the big brake makes the sid flex like crazy


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

What kind of pedals are those? How grippy are they?


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

kstang said:


> My old geared bike just converted to SS. I am now exclusively SS:


Hey, your bike shop is in the kitchen too!


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

Strong Frame. Blend of Columbus tubing

King HS
RockShox Revelation 426
Easton Seatpost Clamp
Deity DirtyThirty Bars (cut down a lot)
Thomson Post
Specialized Stem
Transition Bikes Saddle
Saint 175mm cranks
Salsa 34t ring
Gamut bash
Endless 20t KickAss cog
KMC Z610HX Dropbuster chain
ODI Lockon's
Time Atac Aliums
DT Swiss E540 Rims on Hope Bulb Hubs (from another bike)
Avid Juicy 5's (from another bike)
Schwalbe Fat Alberts


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

A negative rise stem with riser bars... 

On a hooked up custom bike with custom paint no less...


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

ShadowsCast said:


> A negative rise stem with riser bars...
> 
> On a hooked up custom bike with custom paint no less...


Just how it worked out....


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

ctaggart said:


> Nashbar 9er custom wheels w/hope pro 2 ss hubs, magura marta sl front disc, cork grips.
> 
> 1993 Ross Mt Pocono, rebuilt of course.


You are probably the only person i know that puts the quick release lever on the right side...


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

omegachicken said:


> You are probably the only person i know that puts the quick release lever on the right side...


I run mine on the right side.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

omegachicken said:


> You are probably the only person i know that puts the quick release lever on the right side...


It really doesn't matter now because there is no derailleur in the way


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

nuck_chorris said:


> It really doesn't matter now because there is no derailleur in the way


you are also less likely to bump the caliper out of alignment, muck up the rotor with your dirty sweaty hands, or burn yourself on a disc rotor:thumbsup:


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

boomn said:


> you are also less likely to bump the caliper out of alignment, muck up the rotor with your dirty sweaty hands, or burn yourself on a disc rotor:thumbsup:


Good point 

It's become habit to put them on the left after riding a geared bike for quite some time.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

Genesis IO


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

My OS Bikes BlackBuck. Now back to rigid forks and loving it even more.

Titec J-Bars and Ourys, Avid BB7s / SD7s, RaceFace cranks, Hope SS hubs / DT X470 / DT Spokes. WTB Stout / Exiwolf tyres and Thomson kit.

As kids said in the 80's..skill.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DwSSaopGCuw/SpGO7f7B7VI/AAAAAAAAB3c/MRTtTmOW8RI/s1600-h/BB+Revised.jpg

Edited for pesky photo not showing...go on click the link above!

SSP


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

So I finally built up the Dekerf and took it for a ride yesterday with the wife.
It ROCKS! Canadian Love!
It is a blend of old and new. 
I built it using extra parts that were laying around and this is what I got.
2001 Dekerf Solitaire Frame
Paul Moto Lite Brakes and Critical racing Levers
CK Headset
Thompson Stem and Bar
Moots Riser
99 Zok Superfly
Mid 90's Hugi Hubs on Mavic 217's-clack,clack,clack
RF Turbines.
I can't wait to get the Dekerf Tuning fork and Bulid it using my Rasta Kit.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweet frame and brakes, the chainstay/monostay junction is awesome.

Also, it was my understanding that the granny chainring bolts are structural on those old race face turbines, so if you ride without them it can break the arms on your spider... Something to look into...


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

Singlespeedpunk said:


> My OS Bikes BlackBuck. Now back to rigid forks and loving it even more.
> 
> Titec J-Bars and Ourys, Avid BB7s / SD7s, RaceFace cranks, Hope SS hubs / DT X470 / DT Spokes. WTB Stout / Exiwolf tyres and Thomson kit.
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

*here is my miSSfit*

pretty simple but lots of fun


----------



## Typo_Knig (Aug 8, 2009)

I know, I know, Outcast 29's are like a$$holes, but I still like it. Only got this about 2 weeks ago but with the tiny morsel of time I've had I can say it handles great.

I have set up jump/urban w/ rear brake only and I swapped out the crankset for an Eastern Stealth crank and BB w/ a Profile Imperial 28t and a AC 15t freewheel.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

*so i had a custom SS in 1994...*

I haven't ridden this in a long while and pulled it out from storage this weekend, gave the chain a cleaning and went for a ride... boy i suck at riding a SS now...

SyCip from '94. Started life with an Amp fork and Magura hydraulic brakes, did some component updating probably 6 or 7 years ago. Anyway hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

That's fantastic!
Love the color.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Typo_Knig said:


> I know, I know, Outcast 29's are like a$$holes, but I still like it. Only got this about 2 weeks ago but with the tiny morsel of time I've had I can say it handles great.
> 
> I have set up jump/urban w/ rear brake only and I swapped out the crankset for an Eastern Stealth crank and BB w/ a Profile Imperial 28t and a AC 15t freewheel.


How do you like the Wellgo pedals? Are they grippy?


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

probably doesnt really belong here, but it is a former 10-speed!

Frankencruiser.


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Ya mon!*



ctaggart said:


> Rasta Mon.


Jah bless those parts!


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Niner One 9 2009 - Jah! Rastafari*

Here my SS


----------



## Typo_Knig (Aug 8, 2009)

larryo108 said:


> How do you like the Wellgo pedals? Are they grippy?


They are NOS MG-1's and they grippy as f*ck, light too. I had been saving them for a bike just like this.


----------



## theeasyee (Aug 17, 2009)

Rockshox recon, xtr brakes, xt hubs, raceface crank, mongoose frame


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

theeasyee said:


> Rockshox recon, xtr brakes, xt hubs, raceface crank, mongoose frame


thats like sprinkling a turd with golden flakes, i like that gun on the floor , very accessible to children


----------



## theeasyee (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, the frame is good for now but im deffintly upgrading. but as for the gun, no kids here and its an air pistola


----------



## juansolo (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's a couple pics of my recently converted to a 69'er Soul Cycles Hooligan.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Happy Birthday to me*

Bike is ready enough for a ride. Some parts are still on order, but couldn't wait to ride it. Its at 19.6lbs. Hope to get it under 19, but don't want to become a weight weenie.
 Ride and Smile


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

larryo108 said:


> Here is my white/red build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Codes? really?


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Codes? really?


Yes. Codes. Really. I am a 260-pound clyde. I like having enough brake to stop me quickly. I tried BB7's and they just did not feel like enough brake for me. I would like to try some Hopes or Maguras, but can't afford them. I had the Codes on a previous bike and initially thought they would be way too much brake for this bike. After talking to the guys at the shop, I decided to try it out and would not change a thing. I love these brakes. Glad you got a kick out of it though.


----------



## JamisRider (Mar 16, 2007)

*My 2005 Jamis Exile*

This is my Jamis Exile. The Mani-poo's bushings are shot so I am going to replace with an 80mm rigid fork. The gearing is 32-16 and haven't weighed it yet.


----------



## Dax_Dax (Aug 25, 2009)

Peace 9'r - 3 days old now


----------



## Pozo (May 13, 2006)

Here's a couple of mine. 
Spot Brand SS


















And the latest addition is the Independent Fabrication SS Cruiser 650B


----------



## jtcastillo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Trek 980 - Converted*

Opps, it was a Trek 930 Single Track

I love it, its so simple. No suspension, no disc brakes. Rides like a dream. My favorite bike.


From Bicycle Friends


From Bicycle Friends


From Bicycle Friends


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

jtcastillo said:


> Opps, it was a Trek 930 Single Track
> 
> I love it, its so simple. No suspension, no disc brakes. Rides like a dream. My favorite bike.


Nice b&w shots there... :thumbsup:


----------



## SS Landser (Dec 19, 2007)

*Gt Peace 9r 2008 (picture taken in lappland Finland)*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30557154&l=faf683d1a6&id=1256834256


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

The latest toy.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

spd crocs? wtf?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Buster Bluth said:


> spd crocs? wtf?


Yeah, I wanted to give it a try, but actually had no scissors around. People pay attention only to the really important details.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

I can finally post my pic up here... Here is my newly acquired Haro Mary SS... I love this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## mtb_Kino (Feb 4, 2008)

*My latestest S/S*

I finally got my new frame and everything installed! Still trying to tweak out some settings with the front end, but this thing is sure as heck lighter than what I had! Keeping the old steel frame and building it back up as a secondary ride though.

Frame Pics:

















Completed:


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Lynskey goodness*

Sweet ride! I can't wait to get mine on order!


----------



## mrkdone (Dec 30, 2008)

*Fisher Ferrous*

Fisher Ferrous 07
26er
Phil Wood Kiss Off
BB7
Origin 8 Space Bar (sorry On One... but I own the Midge bars)

I want to convert this to fixed, but I wish I had a canti option.. well here is my entry... it was on the site before but my account screwed up


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Some shakeups in the scrub household stable. The Peyto frame developed a couple cracks. It's in repair/repaint mode at the moment.










Rocky Mtn. FlowDJ frame paired with the Pike gets me my preferred burly SS hardtail geometry.

Shakedown cruise today. Most excellent. 

































Rides just how I want. It';s really freakin' stiff. Feels like a stuffer version of the Peyto. Very poppy, super easy to get the front end up. tight wheelbase and short stays makes it very fun to play around. Not the bike I'd choose for long epic pedal fests, but for most of my local rides, it ought to work out fine. The Peyto, once fixed, will get the big fork and gears treatment again.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

*just at teaser*

My new custom patrick Cycles 69er SS comes back from Spectrum next week just in time for SSWC09
here are a few teaser shots

I have to resize my other pics so they will upload


----------



## DustinN (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheap goodness.

Monocog, first SS, liked it so much I bought a the Schwinn for the road. I love these bikes and I'm damn glad I gave SS a shot. I love it and I will never go back to gears.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

DustinN said:


> Monocog, first SS, liked it so much I bought a the Schwinn for the road. I love these bikes and I'm damn glad I gave SS a shot. I love it and I will never go back to gears.


I had the first Madison after Schwinn decided to reintroduce the bike model. In terms of a bike that can do most things on the road, it does it. I really like the front fork on 'em. I sold it to help pay for Christmas present this last year and ended up with a Soma Rush. I think the Madison was more nimble and just as stable at higher speeds. Great pick up. I'll be joining you on the Monocog soonish...


----------



## schingleschpeed (Aug 3, 2007)

*Soulcraft Holy Roller*








Frame: Soulcraft Holy Roller (Steel 29er)
Fork: Niner Carbon Rigid in Nude
Cranks: The Hive FifteenG SS Cranks
Wheels: Dave's Speedream (King SS hubs with Stan's ZTR355)
Build Weight: 21lbs. 1oz.
















New SS dropouts, no EBB required.








Custom Headbadge: This is frame number 838 for Soulcraft


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Sweet! :thumbsup:



schingleschpeed said:


> View attachment 481128
> 
> New SS dropouts, no EBB required.


Cool dropouts!


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> My new custom patrick Cycles 69er SS comes back from Spectrum next week just in time for SSWC09
> here are a few teaser shots
> 
> I have to resize my other pics so they will upload


my frame and wheels


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

My new (to me) 07 Monocog Flight 29er. I just picked this thing up Friday night and spend about 2 1/2 hours on it yesterday in an abandoned stone quarry near my house. I haven't ridden an MTB in about 10 years... and WOW is this thing fun. It is bone stock, but I have M-520 pedals and shoes on the way, and I'm probably going to order a set of Ergon grips.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice Flight!!!


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

You're going to love that Flight more and more as you ride it.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks. I went out for another ride today and had a blast. My brother and 2 other friends with MTB's think I am crazy getting a SS... we'll see if they change their mind after taking it out for a spin.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

Not a great shot, but new xt/blunt wheels and BB7s. Hit the trails this afternoon and the wheels and brakes feel fantastic.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

johnnypecans said:


> Not a great shot, but new xt/blunt wheels and BB7s. Hit the trails this afternoon and the wheels and brakes feel fantastic.


why is your chain so loose?


----------



## garythenuke (Sep 10, 2009)

*Giant Trance X1*

I just had this built up this past weekend. I have one ride on it. I'll be hitting Montana De Oro this weekend.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That is awesome! How heavy?


----------



## garythenuke (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks It is 26.6#. The frame is a size large and I am running tubeless tires. I am very happy so far. I have a considerable bit more dirt on it now...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

that's good for a full suspension ss


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

*A nudder Hooligan*

I love this frame. Had the bike for a few months. Out of my three bikes, its the only one that isn't down for mechanical issues. Go figure...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

love the green


----------



## KSH (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## KSH (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## KSH (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## mcelhinneym (Aug 8, 2009)

Frame: Cannondale M800 monostay frame
Fork: Phatty SL80 air head shock
Bars: Salsa Moto Ace bars
Stem: 110mm Cannondale Head Shock
Wheels: Sun Cr-18 3-cross lasing Deore front; Surly 1x1 rear
Freewheels: 16T Shimano 20T ACS street/offroad geared
Crankset: Shimano XT outboard bearing 34 Salsa Chainring Race Face bashguard
Brakes: Avid Single Digit 3 and 5 front rear
Levers: Shimano Lx
Seat: WTB laser V
Seatpost: Thompson(the owner took his off before I took the pic, I put one back on last week)
Chain tensioner: Surley Singulator
Chain: Scram
Grips: Rogue BMX

Bought a new MTB and put a VW Jetta front on my Golf on the same day.

I can take the bike up about anything on 34 x 16, so I'm thinking about getting a 15t to replace the 20.

I pulled apart the Candy SLs apart going up a hill, I hope that the rebuild kit I ordered will be able to fix them. (anybody know if it contains the black washer that goes between the pedal and spindle?


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

KSH that 1x1 looks sweet with those huge slicks on it. What size are they? I'm just confused about a couple of things. You have a superior floating rotor that actually looks _larger_ (hard to tell by the angles) on the rear, instead of the front? And second why aren't you using the cable guides on the top tube? Aside from looks it would probably scratch up the paint less...


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

*progression*

Started of with a GT peace, had it painted. Swapped the frame for a Wanga, and then again for an 853 jamis hardtail.

The Jamis has been the best by far. Love the stiff 853 frame,


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

*original sser*

started with the ebay peace frame, chucked some old bits and bobs on, only new parts that were used in this build were a new headset, hope ss hub, cog and chainring.

upgraded the frame after a bit as you see in the previous post


----------



## diazha (Aug 11, 2009)

Just converted this, I'll be commuting to school.


----------



## KSH (Jun 19, 2009)

ShadowsCast said:


> KSH that 1x1 looks sweet with those huge slicks on it. What size are they? I'm just confused about a couple of things. You have a superior floating rotor that actually looks _larger_ (hard to tell by the angles) on the rear, instead of the front? And second why aren't you using the cable guides on the top tube? Aside from looks it would probably scratch up the paint less...


 tyres are 2.35 on 40mm echo rims/wi hubs. Rotors are same size, waiting for a lbs to get me another same for the front. Guides are too small diameter for the brake hose.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

KSH said:


> tyres are 2.35 on 40mm echo rims/wi hubs. Rotors are same size, waiting for a lbs to get me another same for the front. Guides are too small diameter for the brake hose.


Ah my bad, I thought they were hose guides instead of cable stops on the 1x1...


----------



## Injun Joe (Jun 16, 2009)

*New Jabberwocky Going Together...*

Here's a shot of all of the happy parts going into my new SS... Assembled pic coming soon!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

***** Joe said:


> Here's a shot of all of the happy parts going into my new SS... Assembled pic coming soon!


That is a cool picture!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Shots like that should be mandatory prebuild.


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is my 1997 Kona Hahanna. It's a mixture of parts that I had lying around or aquired through friends and bits I purchased used and from the shop. Hope you like it! It rides like a dream! Comments welcome


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is my 1997 Kona Hahanna. It's a mixture of parts that I had lying around or aquired through friends and bits I purchased used and from the shop. Hope you like it! It rides like a dream! Comments welcome


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I will try to get some action shots soon, more pics in this thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=555547


----------



## wookieejuice (Mar 1, 2006)

Singular Swift


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Injun Joe (Jun 16, 2009)

*Jabberwocky all together now...*

And here are all of the parts as one...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

***** Joe said:


> And here are all of the parts as one...


Sweet. :thumbsup:

Two questions for ya:

How much does it weigh?

How do you like the Hayes Stroker Grams? I just put a set on my bike and love them. They are a huge improvement over the Hayes Nines they replaced.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> bwahahahaha


What kind of grips are those?

***** Joe- looks great. I like the pink. isuckatriding could get you a pink anodized chainring and cog...


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

umarth said:


> What kind of grips are those?
> 
> ***** Joe- looks great. I like the pink. isuckatriding could get you a pink anodized chainring and cog...


ESI grips on Durt_Diggler's ride.

Does isuckatriding have Eno rings available now?


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

ESI- they are silicone and super tacky and light. they aren't the most durable if you're gonna lay the bike down a bunch and they get dirty (but what colored grips don't?).


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> ESI- they are silicone and super tacky and light. they aren't the most durable if you're gonna lay the bike down a bunch and they get dirty (but what colored grips don't?).


they clean up very well with water though; much easier than rubber grips i've had


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

***** Joe said:


> And here are all of the parts as one...


Nother question, what bars are those?

Flyn G


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

boomn said:


> they clean up very well with water though; much easier than rubber grips i've had


true


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

larryo108 said:


> Does isuckatriding have Eno rings available now?


Yuuuup- go to his blog, control+F and type in "eno" and it will take you right to the necessary information.

Sad that the ESI don't come in brown. They look comfortable.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

umarth said:


> Yuuuup- go to his blog, control+F and type in "eno" and it will take you right to the necessary information.
> 
> Sad that the ESI don't come in brown. They look comfortable.


Wouldn't hurt to ask. They added green a year ago and white this year. Maybe brown can be next:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

boomn said:


> Wouldn't hurt to ask. They added green a year ago and white this year. Maybe brown can be next:thumbsup:


On it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Dirt_Diggler said:


>


So this is the SS you keep talking about that you never bring out and ride with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, you guys have some fancy bikes for sure. Nice rides! Here's my own sweet rig... gets all the ladies....


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

G-Fiddy


----------



## Injun Joe (Jun 16, 2009)

BunnV said:


> Sweet. :thumbsup:
> 
> Two questions for ya:
> 
> ...


I haven't weigh'd it yet but it must be the lightest bike I've ever owned... Including my old 24 inch BMXer.

The Grams are great... Nice modulation. Incredible stopping power with the 200mm front.

Thanks for the thumbs up!


----------



## Injun Joe (Jun 16, 2009)

larryo108 said:


> ESI grips on Durt_Diggler's ride.
> 
> Does isuckatriding have Eno rings available now?


I'd like to get a set of isuckatriding's ring and sprocket in pink... great stuff. I had already ordered my stuff when I saw his. He does have ENO ring available.

Good old OURY grips on MARY bar...

This bike is so FUN! Just like riding when I was a kid, no clanking, rattling, or troubles... Just peddling fun.


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

09 Stumpjumper 29er SS:


----------



## The Trail Bum (May 14, 2007)

My Redline Monocog Al
love this thing! SS is so much fun, its got a flip flop hub for some fixie action as well


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I was about to say thats some seatpack on your bike until i realized it was one of the bollards.


----------



## phatyres (Aug 10, 2006)

*Indy Fab SS*

*Indy Fab Steel Deluxe Frame
Igleheart Fork
Chris King H.S.
Thomson Stem
Easton Bars
Ergon Grips (Ugly, but comfy especially since I'm riding rigid!!)
Thomson Seatpost
WTB Devo Saddle
Salsa Clamp
Formula The One Brakes
Middleburn Cranks
Crank Brothers Candy
Sram 8 speed Chain
Stan's Olympics
Chub Hubs
Ti Spokes
White Industries Freewheel
Nobby Nic-Front
Monorail-Rear

Tread Bike Shop in Campbell, California put the rig together
Ford Young built the sweet wheels like only he can!
Colin Clark put the bits and pieces together and got the bike totally dialed!!
Thanks Guys!!:thumbsup:

*


----------



## bhunter (Apr 19, 2008)

*that indy fab is a beauty*

just needs a flat bar to make it smooth


----------



## phatyres (Aug 10, 2006)

*Jones Ti Bars*



bhunter said:


> just needs a flat bar to make it smooth


bhunter,
I had some Jones H Bars on there, but I bought the frame and fork used and the person cut the crown pretty short. i.e. the levers wouldn't clear the top tube when spun all the way around! That's why I put the riser bar on there. Have any ideas besides getting a new fork!!??


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

more angle on the stem??


----------



## gatman (Jun 10, 2004)

My Surly


----------



## Zepinator (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is my wifes SS One9. Came in at 8.6kg (19 lbs)


----------



## realdeal176 (May 26, 2009)

Just finished this build yesterday. 17" Monocog 29er frame laced with Surly hubs and Salsa rims, Monkey bars, S3, El Norte stem, BB7's, Small Block 8's, Ritchey post and other good stuff.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

*Finally took a pic of mine...*

Frame: XACD custom Ti, 16"
Fork: FOX F100X (for sale soon, I'm not heavy enough to make it work well...)
Wheels: ZTR Olympics, Ti bladed spokes, Dirt Flea hubs
Tires: Race King Supersonic 2.2, ghetto tubeless, fiber-tape only
Handlebar: MonkeyLite SL
Stem: Syntace 99, 90mm
Seatpost: ...Rockshox, bad back (51 now...)
Saddle: SLR XP
Crank: Aerozine SS with Ti 32t chainring (thank you CRAZY8)
Brakes: BB7's
Levers: Avid Ultimate Black Ops
Rotors: Alligators
Cog: 18t ON*ONE
Skewers: Mavic Ti
Headset: Cane Creek S6
Grips: ESI
Tensioner: DMR somewhat modified
Pedals: Shimano XTR

So nothing really fancy here, with a total weight of 21.00lbs


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)

finishing it up..


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Zepinator said:


> Here is my wifes SS One9. Came in at 8.6kg (19 lbs)


Your wife has an awesome bike! I've seen pictures of those pink Hope brakes but never seen them mounted. It looks great! Feminine yet still bad ass! Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Sweet stripped monocog Eldo!!! I think I sold you that bike, glad to see it's getting use and more exposure on MTBR!


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

*My Felt Dispatch SS.*

I just got this bike on friday and took it on its first shakedown run today. It performed flawlessly, in fact I got up the hills faster than most of my group that I went with this morning and they were geared.

Ken


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

EldoFreeride said:


> My Redline Monocog Al
> love this thing! SS is so much fun, its got a flip flop hub for some fixie action as well


Cool photo. That camera lens makes the bike look 3 inches tall.


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

*KHS Solo-One SS*

Hi guys,

I've been riding full-suspension geared bikes for quite some time now. While I was waiting for my Niner Air 9 to be built up, I saw this KHS Solo-One SS bike in the LBS at an attractive price so I bit the bullet and tried SS.

I Loved It! I've been riding this more than my Ibis and Niner bikes!

Here are some pics:




























I've upgraded some parts of the bike already. The parts I used are:

KHS Solo-One Steel Frame and Fork
White Industries Polished Chrome Cranks
White Industries Black 34T Chainring
Green Chris King Sotto Voce Headset
XT Brakes
Ritchey WCS Carbon Handlebar
Ritchey WCS Carbon Seatpost
Black Thomson Elite X4 Stem
Green Salsa QR Seatclamp
WTB Rocket V Saddle
Green Crank Brothers Mallet Pedals
Black Oury Lock-On Grips
Green ODI Lock-Jaws
Surly 19T Cog
Surly Single Speed Spacer Kit
Cat-Eye Strada Wireless Cyclocomputer
Alligator Brake Rotors
DT Swiss 470 Rims
White CN Spokes
Green Vision Hubs
Green KCNC Skewers
Kenda Small Block 8 29er Tires
KMC 710SL Single Speed Chain
Zefal Tire Valve Caps

I'm planning to upgrade my wheelset to Salsa Delgado Rims with Green Chris King Single Speed specific hubs next month.

Steel is indeed real! Hehehe.

Thanks guys!


----------



## xSingle_Speedx (Sep 21, 2009)

*My first build I need your feedback!*

These are shitty cell phone pics. I will have something better posted later today. Enjoy!


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

What kind of pedals are those? How grippy are they? Paint or anodized?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

xSingle_Speedx said:


> These are shitty cell phone pics. I will have something better posted later today. Enjoy!


Shorten that chain! Making the chain as short as possible so that it still fits means your tensioner wont have to sit at such an extreme angle and more importantly the chain will engage more teeth on the rear cog and be much less likely to skip or jump


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

*Finally*

Finally dusted off my camcorder (hence the shitty quality) to get a shot of my newest passion for this thread....I know it's only a Redline, but it's my first SS, my first 29r, my first HT and my first steel so needless to say i'm pretty stoked....


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Only a Redline?! I remember drooling over those in my early BMX days. Don't worry about the designer tag - if you're amped to ride it you have the perfect bike. Having fun is the point! Great dog BTW.


----------



## Goodbarsix (May 11, 2009)

Converted my wifes old Huffy to single speed....still needs work, but it is cheap!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

rat rod!!!


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

aksdman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been riding full-suspension geared bikes for quite some time now. While I was waiting for my Niner Air 9 to be built up, I saw this KHS Solo-One SS bike in the LBS at an attractive price so I bit the bullet and tried SS.
> 
> ...


You've got that KHS lookin sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

sikwoodbiker said:


> So this is the SS you keep talking about that you never bring out and ride with me.:thumbsup:


tomorrow night. 7?


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Lynskey Ridgeline*

I just picked up the Ridgeline. I'm not sure if I can wait until tomorrow after work to go riding! Sick day?


----------



## xSingle_Speedx (Sep 21, 2009)

word up I shortened it like 5 links yesterday, took it out today and shredded. The bike handles super well


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

xSingle_Speedx said:


> word up I shortened it like 5 links yesterday, took it out today and shredded. The bike handles super well


awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

aksdman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been riding full-suspension geared bikes for quite some time now. While I was waiting for my Niner Air 9 to be built up, I saw this KHS Solo-One SS bike in the LBS at an attractive price so I bit the bullet and tried SS.
> 
> ...


I love the theme!! I'm actually doing about the same thing with my new Motobecane. Frame is matte gray fork will be black, and it will be accented with green.

Not quite as much as yours but green pedals and headset and seat clamp possibly grips. Not sure. :-/

Maybe some green nipples.


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

@Cujo:

Thanks man! I'm loving the ride of this bike so much that my Niner Air9 and Ibis are not getting any riding time at all! Hehehe.

@550:

Wow, am sure your Motobecane would be a sweet build! Somehow, the color green seems to be ok with me. Hehehe.

Post some pics when you are done bro!


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

I will post some pics  Waiting on the crank set now haha.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

aksdman said:


> I bit the bullet and tried SS.
> I Loved It! I've been riding this more than my Ibis


Your bike is very sweet indeed. :thumbsup: 
Which Ibis do you own? What is it about the KHS that makes you want to ride it more?


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

@BunnV:

I really don't know if it's the fact that it's a single speed or that the ride quality of the steel frame that makes me want to ride it more. It could be the fact that it's a new type of ride for me which makes me want to ride it more than my other bikes.

It's not necessarily a better bike, only a different type of ride that I do enjoy at this time. 

Oh by the way, I own a Mojo but am building up a Mojo SL at the moment. I'm just waiting for my wheelset to arrive.

Thanks bro!


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Green nipples?? Like this??

http://www.pollsb.com/polls/p4294-eva_green_s_nipples_pubic_hair_dress


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

*Just some parts I had laying around......*

The build:

Niner SIR 9 853 steel single speed frame
Fox F29 RLC 100mm fork
LaceMine29 custom wheelset
:thumbsup: Chris King hubs Green/Stans Arch White rims/DTSwiss competition white spokes/Green alloy nips
Chris King Sotto Voce Headset Green
Chris King Bottom Bracket Green
Chris King 20T cog
Hope Tech X2 disc brakes with Hope floating rotors 183mm/160mm
Stans Raven 29x2.0 tires tubeless
Race Face Deus XC single speed crank
Salsa 34T chainring
KCNC Green chainring bolts
BBG black 34T bashguard
Niner Bio-Centric EBB Black
Salsa flip off QR Green
Kent Eriksen Ti 27.2x400mm layback seatpost Green
Koobi PRS alpha Ti rail seat
Salsa seat collar Green
Hope 90x0 stem Black
Truvativ Noir carbon riser bars
Ergon grips Green
Ahrens wisecracker
Cranks Bros Candy 2Ti pedals White

Rides like $hit, I hate it.......


----------



## dom98se (Feb 4, 2007)

My $150 craigslist find, a 2006 Monocog 29er. I found this bike on craigslist for $400 which included a Reba suspension fork. I sold the fork on ebay for $250 (someone got a great deal on it!) and voila... $150 29er! Sure its not pretty, but I ride the crap out of this thing. It came with the bb5's, the only thing I replaced were the grips, chain, and rear cog (16t).


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Terrific deal.


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

*New Build*

My Misfit (Fe)... turned out how I imagined, and rides way better than I could have ever...


----------



## Chriffer (Aug 18, 2005)

There are some really pretty bikes out there, then there's this:



It's a dingle fixed gear setup. 32/20 in the dirt. Notice how the pedals are one black one gray for extra style. Bar end caps are one black on silver too. I don't even try to do this kind of stuff it just happens. It's okay because the silver bar cap and the gray pedal are on the same side right?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

dom98se said:


> My $150 craigslist find, a 2006 Monocog 29er. I found this bike on craigslist for $400 which included a Reba suspension fork. I sold the fork on ebay for $250 (someone got a great deal on it!) and voila... $150 29er! Sure its not pretty, but I ride the crap out of this thing. It came with the bb5's, the only thing I replaced were the grips, chain, and rear cog (16t).


i like that matte green you got goin.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

dom98se said:


> voila... $150 29er!


Well bought!


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

My GT Peace SS (only remaining original parts are frame, fork & stem):










*Build*
_Frame _GT Peace, steel, butted main tubes
_Fork _GT Peace tapered, steel
_Wheels _ Mavic CrossRide
_Tyres _ Maxxis Crossmark 2.1
_Pedals _ Shimano SPD
_Crank _ Raceface Deus XC w/ Cycle Underground chainring (1/8", 34t)
_Chain _ KMC 710 SL
_Rear Cog_ Surly 17t
_Bottom Bracket_ Raceface External
_Handlebars _Answer Protaper w/ Oury Lock-Ons
_Headset _Cane Creek S8
_Brakes _Shimano XT 
_Saddle _WTB Rocket V
_Seat Post_ Thomson Elite 26.8

The bike weighs 25.08 pounds - it was never built to be light, just fun.


----------



## mtb_Kino (Feb 4, 2008)

*Rides... Updated*

I posted some pics a while back of my old and new but these are updated of both..

The Raleigh has been revamped.. I decided not to keep it bare metal now that I have the Lynskey..


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Among all these beautiful $$$ bikes, here is my budget Response










$22 Conversion kit from Performance Bike, I think it's a great starter kit for the money.


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

trubicon, it looks good! Something about that frame is pretty sweet


----------



## mcelhinneym (Aug 8, 2009)

Upgrade to a 1/8" chainring, and better tensioner when you have money. Then it's as good as any other.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

mcelhinneym said:


> Upgrade to a 1/8" chainring, and better tensioner when you have money. Then it's as good as any other.


I think it works perfectly fine so far. Money is not an issue either. I just bought a 29er and didn't have any luck selling this on CL... So, I decided to throw a rigid front end on it and the Performance SS kit since they had them in my local store. Wanted to try SS and thought this was pretty easy. It makes more noise from the tensioner then the higher end ones do, but it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## elgordo (Jan 13, 2005)

*Engin*

New Engin SS 29er. Bike rides beautifully ....


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^ Stunning.


----------



## Krankensteine (Feb 3, 2008)

*DeKerf 29r*

Custom Reynolds 853 steel


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

That Engin looks amazing!

Here's mine again, with some new mud. First ride all week. :thumbsup:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

*1984 shcwinn Mesa runner*

found it in an industrial size ditch by my sisters house, it was built up for my brother that needs to start exercising but he didn't like it so i will probably be a donor bike. i love how the super raked fork provides superb comfort . the brakes are horrible and the seat rails are bent but that doesn't stop me form riding(unless the is no air in the tires that lose all pressure after one day )

the digital camera is from about 99' so the quality sucks:


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

Not sure it can be done any better than that.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

jjcools said:


> My turn I guess. I just got this Lynskey the other day, my first SS/29er and loving it.


Think about that build much or just throw that together with parts from your garage. Jeeesh! Could that be any more blingy, sexy, well thought out? Alright young padewan, your new objective is to actually take that beauty out of the house and beat it to death....but gently.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

New bike for life. If not I will no longer have a wife.


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^ lol I was going to run that same saddle on the same moots seatpost. but the saddle could not be tightened down in the position I needed.


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

bstrick said:


> New bike for life. If not I will no longer have a wife.


Awesome, but you know it's not "for life". You're already planning your next build (I know I am!).


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

after first "real" ride....money!


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is my Monocog Flight out on the trail


----------



## reuben209 (Apr 14, 2009)

trrubicon06 said:


> Among all these beautiful $$$ bikes, here is my budget Response
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just converted my response sport over to SS with the same kit, I have not been able to get out and ride yet.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

My newest SS (currently my only SS)


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

reuben209 said:


> I just converted my response sport over to SS with the same kit, I have not been able to get out and ride yet.


I love it. I actually enjoyed riding it more then my new geared 29er.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

trrubicon06 said:


> I actually enjoyed riding it more then my new geared 29er.


Everyone says this!

Why do you say this?

I'm sure your SS is fun and all, but isn't it just different from your geared bike?

I like shifting gears!

I can't wait to build an SS so I can see what all the hysteria is about :eekster:

Nice bike by the way. Please excuse my rant!


----------



## Ordinarybikes (May 28, 2006)




----------



## gatman (Jun 10, 2004)

Here is a better view of my 1x1


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

its a start


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

BunnV said:


> Everyone says this!
> 
> Why do you say this?
> 
> ...


I think a lot of it is mental, well to me anyway. Instead of trying to be in the right gear, you focus on the trail and just keeping your momentum up. Yes, hills do requirer a bit more work, but that can be changed with momentum and choosing the right lines. Another benefit to me is the weight of the bike. I haven't weighed it yet, but I believe I lost about 5-7 pounds from the bike... just by going rigid fork and removing anything dealing with gears. By being lighter it handles better and makes it easier.

These are my personal views and experienced feelings from riding it.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Ordinarybikes said:


>


Very nice. Love the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

mikeetow said:


> ^^^ lol I was going to run that same saddle on the same moots seatpost. but the saddle could not be tightened down in the position I needed.


Man I tried that saddle as my full timer but couldn't hack it on 4+ hour rides. It now has a Brooks on it and I am happy. Hopefully I can one day afford that white Stussy Brooks Swift to round out the color scheme but for now it's good enough.


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Your bike is really freaking cool. I'd love to replicate it by degrees one day.



mikeetow said:


> something


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Ordinarybikes: Sweet SIR9, do you know the weight (and size...)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi singlespeeders,
I just finished my new sisp and want to show you some pictures. I'm from germany and this is my fourth ss so far. This time I wanted a relaxed riding prosition like my wifes felt cruiser. The frame is a MAXX T-Bone from the 90s with a surly instigator fork. Frontwheel is an inferno magnesium (shure it is) and the back is a shimano-wheel from the end-90s (not very successful I guess). I hope you like it ...
Comments are welcome.


























You can find the whole gallery for a couple of weeks under:
https://www.ehrenhart.net/sisp/index.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

22.5pounds using an exentriker


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

That's an angular beast arnonym71.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

arnonym71 said:


> Hi singlespeeders,
> I just finished my new sisp and want to show you some pictures. I'm from germany and this is my fourth ss so far. This time I wanted a relaxed riding prosition like my wifes felt cruiser. The frame is a MAXX T-Bone from the 90s with a surly instigator fork. Frontwheel is an inferno magnesium (shure it is) and the back is a shimano-wheel from the end-90s (not very successful I guess). I hope you like it ...
> Comments are welcome.
> 
> ...


i love it


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

arnonym71 said:


> Hi singlespeeders...
> Comments are welcome.


That thing is awesome looking. Super unique.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

jonowee said:


> That's an angular beast arnonym71.


That was my intension


----------



## DEADMAN biking (Oct 2, 2009)

*Wheels in Motion racer and my list of SS's*

It started with my 97-98 Hot, my Unit, my A, Exsplosif 2-9, Kula 2-9, Paddy Wagon, and the latest was a Major One CC. So atleast 7 total.

DEADMAN biking


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

DEADMAN biking said:


> It started with my 97-98 Hot, my Unit, my A, Exsplosif 2-9, Kula 2-9, Paddy Wagon, and the latest was a Major One CC. So atleast 7 total.
> 
> DEADMAN biking


pictures are better than words. :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple T (Jul 26, 2008)

My first SS. Taking her out for the maiden voyage on Sunday.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That bike is nucking futs! Awesome!


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

übermensch said:


> My first SS. Taking her out for the maiden voyage on Sunday.


Isn't that bike supposed to be ORANGE! JK
TripleT, I look forward to seeing it in person. The CB wheels look great. Got a weight on it? I'm guessing sub 20.


----------



## Triple T (Jul 26, 2008)

Coach417 said:


> Isn't that bike supposed to be ORANGE! JK
> TripleT, I look forward to seeing it in person. The CB wheels look great. Got a weight on it? I'm guessing sub 20.


Hey Coach. Taking her to Boyette on Sunday if you want to see her in person.

It came in at 20lbs. 12oz. That's due to the longer travel fork with the 15QR and the Fifteen G cranks and BB.


----------



## kjconn (Aug 20, 2007)

There are already a few of these on here, but this one is mine:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Beautiful Jabberwocky! So clean, and I'm not referring to the absence of mud...


----------



## kjconn (Aug 20, 2007)

Orkje said:


> Beautiful Jabberwocky! So clean, and I'm not referring to the absence of mud...


Thanks Ork, Its been raining like crazy here in DFW so what else is there to do but clean and tune!


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

and Im broke again


----------



## fire horse (Mar 9, 2004)

*What's the word...*

Thunderbird! SS or geared 38c tired bike build by Paul Sadoff, powdercoated by Spectrum Powderworks.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

olegbabich said:


> Just finished building. Old frame, but its new to me. Some old some new parts.


i was thinking of doing that is it fun to have a single fsr???????????


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

just converted my hardtaill to SS this week and love it!
quick q..do i need that tensioner? i know some of these bikes are converted from geared and would love to lose the chain tensioner if possible! the bike comes in at 24 with my big ring bashguard!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

a quick calc from here > http://www.eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu.php and a check of your chainstay length (424mm) seems to indicate that a 36:18 would work as a magic gear for your bike with a new chain.


----------



## endure26 (Oct 19, 2004)

Build pics please. That thing is sweet!

:thumbsup:


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

i run a 32x18 with the sram ss chain..don't think my legs can do the 36 up front yet..maybe in a little while. 
endure- u talking about my f4 build pics? (don't really know what that means)


----------



## mjmi11er (Mar 28, 2006)

*slowerjoe -*

slowerjoe, i'd love to see how you build turns out. please post pics as you make progress!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

krismac said:


> i run a 32x18 with the sram ss chain..don't think my legs can do the 36 up front yet..maybe in a little while.


Ok, if you're looking for a similar gearing that will work without a tensioner, the best I could find is 35:19. Gear inches for this ratio is ~47.2, compared to your current 45.6, and 32:16 gear inches is ~51.3. I do suggest that if you decide to do it this way (35:19) that you at least get a single speed specific rear cog to do the job, otherwise chainline and tension become much more critical. 36:20 would also work (gear inches ~46.1) but you'd need a half link.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Lynskey Ridgeline in SC*

More Lynskey fun today (and yesterday). Loving it!


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Ok, if you're looking for a similar gearing that will work without a tensioner, the best I could find is 35:19. Gear inches for this ratio is ~47.2, compared to your current 45.6, and 32:16 gear inches is ~51.3. I do suggest that if you decide to do it this way (35:19) that you at least get a single speed specific rear cog to do the job, otherwise chainline and tension become much more critical. 36:20 would also work (gear inches ~46.1) but you'd need a half link.


thanks steveob the info helps alot!


----------



## jdeane4 (Apr 17, 2008)

My Cross Check with some 45c tires for training purposes:









My Jabberwocky after a ride:









My wife's Cross Check:









My Fixed Gear:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

krismac said:


> thanks steveob the info helps alot!


You're welcome. I just hope it works for you.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

the DH sled, at least this time of year


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

First SS, built it up about 3 weeks ago, My Geared Bandersnatch, and Stumpjumper FRS 29er are collecting dust, but not from riding.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

Bought on eBay for a great price. Hardly ridden, apparently, if the lack of wear on the chainring, cog & tires are any indication. My first 29er & second SSer (& last). My first 'real' bike was a SSer road bike back in the late 60's, early 70's. I actually took that one off-road, off-road. There were no trails. Wasn't very practical though. I bought the bike so I could convert it to an IGH (Internally Geared Hub) but did give SS'ing a second chance, putting ~300 miles on it before calling it quits. Started out with the stock 33/18, then tried 32/16, 32/14 &, finally 32/12 before giving up. So can't say I didn't try. I'll leave the SS'ing to others. Anyvey ... here's the bike in it's original form -- '05 GF Rig 29er SS:


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

What was the great price? Because shes definitely a beauty!


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I just wanted to post to be 666... \m/


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

Joel. said:


> What was the great price? Because shes definitely a beauty!


$472.50

With RS Reba SL & Avid BB7's.

And like new, basically. Aside from some scratches & a small gouge (bigger scratch) at the midpoint of the toptube.

But Rigs have a reputation of breaking at the ST/TT or ST/DT junctures.

I've made sure there's plenty of post in the ST. Enough, that it extends well below the TT so I'm hoping that will eliminate the ST/TT failure but I'm guessing that the stress may just be transferred to the ST/DT juncture & that the failure will occur there instead. Oh well ... I'll just ride until it breaks.

There are definitely some beautiful bikes in this thread.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

elgordo said:


> New Engin SS 29er. Bike rides beautifully ....


That is the nicest bike I have ever seen!


----------



## Aske (Jul 17, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3837427671


__
https://flic.kr/p/3945750350


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

My two babies...

1996 Kona Kilauea. Was my first race bike (bought it in 97)...it's been through a bunch of conversions, finally after years of just collecting dust, I built it into a 42 x 18 ss with some spare old-school parts I had laying around...Spinergys, Grafton CNC cranks, Barracuda seat, Cane Creek V-brakes and some fork I got for free at a bike shop.

Custom 853 steel ProCraft. Handbuilt here in lovely New Lenox, IL. Bike was originally conceived and built like a YBB...but the steel flexing didn't work very well and broke twice. So...I bought a titanium hardtail, and had horizontal dropouts and a black paintjob put on this one. I love this bike so much its not funny. Just bought a Racer X this year, but probably put more miles on the ss! Gearing is 36 x 16..perfect for the local trails.


----------



## Broke-Biker (Feb 9, 2004)

SlowerJoe said:


> and Im broke again


Slower Joe,
I know how you feel, I am always broke. Can you give us the weight of the frame? I love the looks and the shortish chainstays.
Thanks!!
BB


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

1675 gm by my scale with seat clamp size 17.5
I am saving for moab in the spring 
We will be covered in snow soon any how 
should have it built by may I hope


----------



## Xterradork (Mar 27, 2006)

*My first SS, and first 29er.*

Just put together the 09 SE Stout. Changing the pedals, seat, seatpost and grips soon, but going to ride like this tomorrow for the first ride.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Xterradork said:


> Just put together the 09 SE Stout. Changing the pedals, seat, seatpost and grips soon, but going to ride like this tomorrow for the first ride.
> 
> View attachment 490354
> 
> ...


ohh nice , I was looking into getting one of those , give me a ride report ASAP plz


----------



## Gearsequalqueers (Aug 2, 2009)

thats the bike off bikes direct right?
does it come with discs at purchase
nuck chorris
i highly recommend the outcast 29er from there site
much cheaper and has a better frame to build off of


----------



## Xterradork (Mar 27, 2006)

The disc brakes were added by me, the bike came with Tektro V brakes. It's a good deal for $399. I had the disc brakes already, so it sealed the deal for me. Plus, SE is well known in the BMX world, so I figured it was a good gamble. The intial neighborhood ride was pretty nice (wet), but tomorrow I hit the trails.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Gearsequalqueers said:


> thats the bike off bikes direct right?
> does it come with discs at purchase
> nuck chorris
> i highly recommend the outcast 29er from there site
> much cheaper and has a better frame to build off of


I dont want an aluminum bike!! besides the review on MTBR for that thing have convinced me not to get it. SE's frame is Cro Mo so Im not at the risk of dying when the aluminum tubing breaks on the outcast.

its called an outcast for a reason


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Xterradork said:


> Just put together the 09 SE Stout. Changing the pedals, seat, seatpost and grips soon, but going to ride like this tomorrow for the first ride.
> 
> View attachment 490354
> 
> ...


those tries are wicked low profile or is that just my computer


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

bstrick said:


> New bike for life. If not I will no longer have a wife.


Dream build. 
That is a very very, nice bike. Big $$$ put into that build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gearsequalqueers (Aug 2, 2009)

you should consider the "OUTCAST" because it is $350, free shipping, i think disc break tabs im not sure, flip flp hub, fixed gear cog, and 32 tooth chainring, AND sliding dropouts, all in all this makes the OUTCAST!!!! A VERY good bike for the money:thumbsup:


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is my Singular Swift.
I have not had a chance to really ride it yet except for around the hood, but man I can't wait.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Gearsequalqueers said:


> you should consider the "OUTCAST" because it is $350, free shipping, i think disc break tabs im not sure, flip flp hub, fixed gear cog, and 32 tooth chainring, AND sliding dropouts, all in all this makes the OUTCAST!!!! A VERY good bike for the money:thumbsup:


thats a no on the disc on the old oucast, the new one has a rockshox fork and disc brakes.

ive heard that the hubs really suck and the axle slips on the drops. on a hard impact the frame will crak and brake unlike steel. good for the money for most that dont really go mountain biking


----------



## Xterradork (Mar 27, 2006)

They are Nano Raptors. Not the best tire, but I'll ride them until there are issues, then put something better on.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

2005 Moots Psychlo-X with EBB

[URL="


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*A few post rides pics from yesterday....*

Old school Kona Humu with a new school twist:


----------



## fishfood (Jun 7, 2009)

My new bike with carbon handlebars!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Ratman said:


> Old school Kona Humu with a new school twist:


That Humu is the shiznit.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Streetking said:


> 2005 Moots Psychlo-X with EBB
> 
> [URL="


Are you a dentist?


----------



## Westrider7 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

There seems to be only a few SS on slick tires. Why? O.O

Pardon my ignorance, if any,


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

TheGenTwo said:


> There seems to be only a few SS on slick tires. Why? O.O
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, if any,


I'd be inclined to ask the exact opposite question. Why would you think that slicks would be the preferred choice for _mountain_ bikers?


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

Some people enjoy the hybrid setup of a mountain bike... Oh well..seems that you guys really enjoy your trails there


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

TheGenTwo said:


> Some people enjoy the hybrid setup of a mountain bike... Oh well..seems that you guys really enjoy your trails there


You mean like an ATB that does street, dirt paths, light offroad? There is some merit to that. The thing about SS mountain bikes is that its hard to find a gearing that will work well for serious road riding AND serious trail riding.

For instance, I made an urban SS experiment with 44 tooth in front (a geared mountain bike big ring) and 16 in the back. I ran semi-slicks 1.75". A little bit of tread so I could handle gravel and such.

It was a fun around town bike but in no way would those skinny tires and big gearing make it on any real singletrack.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Might as well add to this as well


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

Streetking said:


> 2005 Moots Psychlo-X with EBB
> 
> Best Looking bike I have seen in this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*HAd me at hello...*



roybatty666 said:


> Might as well add to this as well


But then I saw a cheap stamped cog in the rear... I recommend you get a Niner, Chris King, or Surly cog with a 5mm wide base....:thumbsup:


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you and good spot

Well if Dan (ISAR) would pull his finger out  and make me my nice 2 piece gold Ali and Stainless cog and gold chainring then she would be truly complete

I am not 100% happy with the gun grey centers of the rotors but I bought them more out of weight consideration, I might sacrifice 16g and get the non pro ones in black or gold, I also keep looking at the sicklines Oro leavers in Orange (looks more like gold to me than thier gold colour) but that might be a bit too much acenting


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Repainted my SS....


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

umarth said:


> That Humu is the shiznit.


Thanks!


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

roybatty666 said:


> Might as well add to this as well


Well done!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I finished my SS conversion 2 weeks ago. I have been doing minor tweaks since then. I still have most of the stock parts on it.

Specialized '07 Stumpjumper Comp HT:

Black 18" frame
Cane Creek headset
Specialized Low rise handlebar
ODI Ruffian grips
WTB Rocket V saddle
Avid SD7 levers
Avid BB7s
Jagwire silver/carbon cable housing
ISAR chain ring 32t & SS cog 18t & Pink spacers from his old Pink Bianchi PUSS
Surly Singlulator push up position
KMC 8spd chain
DT Swiss X430 rims laced to Shimano M525 hub (rear) spec. stout (front)
Specialized Fast Trak LK 2.0 tires
Specialized seat post and stem
Truvativ stylo crank arms
Shimano MP520 pedals




























The pictures were taken at night in my garage just so i could get some posted.

Andy


----------



## luckyiron (May 15, 2006)

ow yeah, SS is fun. I just did my first ride this weekend and I love it.

I get myself an SS kit and chain tension device and installed it on my old bike.


----------



## merubeyurubu (Dec 31, 2007)

*New Niner*

Going singlespeed for next season.

Niner One9 with the usual suspects: King/Thomson/Hope/Truvativ/Mavic/Easton/Shimano


----------



## wesmeyer11 (Aug 29, 2006)

Merybu, how much does that one9 weigh?


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

That little pile of bricks sure came in handy, eh?


----------



## merubeyurubu (Dec 31, 2007)

John© said:


> That little pile of bricks sure came in handy, eh?


LOL yeah. I was always meaning to get rid of them, but never got around to it!


----------



## merubeyurubu (Dec 31, 2007)

wesmeyer11 said:


> Merybu, how much does that one9 weigh?


I'll have to weigh it a bit more scientifically than bathroom scales, but I believe it is not much more than 20lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## edo (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

my misfit diSSent 29er ss


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

*my misfit 29er ss*

misfit diSSent 29er


----------



## Birdss (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

with all the baller-bikes in this thread, i guess the cell phone pic does my bike justice!  2010 monocog 29er


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Trek 4300 Disk (stripped frame, bare aluminum)
Performance Forte Carbon bars, brake levers, locking grips,carbon steerer tube spacers
Shimano Deore cranks, M520 pedals
Selle Italia Flight saddle
Endless Cogs 16t
Fouriers 32t
Surly 1x1 fork
Forte 1.5 slicks
SRAM PC1 chain (yes it has 2 masters in it....  )
Surly singulator

Its a fun bike overall and extremely versitile. It can go from commuter to single track in about 30min (swapping tires and removing the rack).
A fun bike to build on a budget, and Im not done yet!


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

*1999 K2 Zed X frankenbike*

Stock LX cranks and hubs, Blackspire ring, Sette tensioner, steel cog, Surly 1X1 fork. Running 32-18, too hilly and I'm too weak (at this point) for anything harder. Weighs in at 23.1 lbs, Could probably get down to 20lbs if I went weight weenie on it but I'm happy with it this way for now. It's actually silver but the bright sunlight almost makes it look white.


----------



## zanzara (Oct 8, 2009)

*SS v2.1*

06 Jamis frame on king hubs w/ mavic rims. Had to keep my Ionic machined cranks just because they are just about the coolest looking cranks I have seen. Built this while nursing a collar bone back to life. Loving this version.:thumbsup:


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

*Xxix*

before misc. small mods..then winter ready


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

Does your XXIX have a different downtube sticker than stock?? I like it, btw, I've done the same thing to my '08 XXIX :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

RedGreen said:


> Does your XXIX have a different downtube sticker than stock?? I like it, btw, I've done the same thing to my '08 XXIX :thumbsup:


It looks like it says Univega instead of Raleigh.........probably all within the same parent company or the like.

The Avanti 29er frames/bikes are also XXIX clones.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

It is a Univega and it is the same parent company...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sassy Sass*

New to me (only 3 rides so far), but loving her as if she were mine from the start. 1st shot is just after I got her, the others are just back from a muddy ride:


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

MMcG said:


> It looks like it says Univega instead of Raleigh.........probably all within the same parent company or the like.
> 
> The Avanti 29er frames/bikes are also XXIX clones.


Interesting, well i guess i can't say i didn't learn something today


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

im going to seem like an outlaw here. im in the process of converting my dh bike to single speed.:skep: im sick of skipping gears, and i usually only need one. so why not? its going to be $57 with shipping to convert, so if it doesnt work, im not out too much. ill post up pics when i get the parts. :thumbsup: 

mosty all hardtails/rigid, and im going to be posting up a fs dh rig. i love being different.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

zanzara said:


> 06 Jamis frame on king hubs w/ mavic rims. Had to keep my Ionic machined cranks just because they are just about the coolest looking cranks I have seen. Built this while nursing a collar bone back to life. Loving this version.:thumbsup:


you're not wrong, those ARE just about the coolest cranks ever.
never even seen them before! nice score! :arf:

@gbos: actually there IS a FS SS thread somewhere hereabouts, check it out! solution city in there for squishie converts.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

byknuts said:


> @gbos: actually there IS a FS SS thread somewhere hereabouts, check it out! solution city in there for squishie converts.


i didnt know that. ill try to dig it upp. :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewgore (Oct 9, 2009)

I rode my brothers Bianchi SS and felt that I needed to convert my bike as well.


















I feel like I'm back on my old BMX bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

andrewgore said:


> I rode my brothers Bianchi SS and felt that I needed to convert my bike as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you guys think that derailleurs have the same amount of friction as one of those alfine or yess tensioners


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

nuck_chorris said:


> do you guys think that derailleurs have the same amount of friction as one of those alfine or yess tensioners


I would think it depends on the derailleur in question. If it's a Shitmano tourney vs a yess tensioner, then the tensioner would probably have less friction. But if we're talking about like a Shitmano XTR vs the yess tensioner, then it may be a toss up. It depends on the pulleys and bearings used in the derailleur I guess.


----------



## andrewgore (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you wondering about friction as in drivetrain friction, or tension on the chain? I can only comment on the single cog pull tensioner in that regard. While it was extremely quiet, it allowed the chain to pull off the rear cog under high pedal pressure. I'd prefer a tensioner over my xt derailleur, but it's all I had to keep me riding 

Andrew


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*My SS Commuter*










pink


----------



## razin cane (Jan 17, 2009)

scrublover, that mean green machine is simply the BADDEST ride here!!


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)

Niner One 9

















more on: https://rennsport.skynetblogs.be/

Build list:
Frame: Niner One 9, Large, raw
Fork: Pace 29" (replacement untill niner carbon vanna white will be delivered)
Headset: Chris King (black with blue sotte voce bearing cap)
stem: Syncros FL 90mm
handlebar: Truvativ Noir Race low riser 680mm
Grips: ESI racers edge
brakes: Hope mono mini 160/140, purple bolts for levers, floating rotors
cranks: Middleburn RS8
BB: Shimano XT 73mm x 113mm, vierkant 
EBB: Niner biocentric
chain: KMC D101 SL
chainring: Middleburn Uno 32T
cog: Shimano DXR 16T
seat: Tune speedneedle
seatpost: Tune Starkes Stueck
seatpostclamp: brand X
wheels: Hope pro 2 hubs, Ritchey spokes, blue and purple nipples, Notubes Arch rims
Tires: Schwalbe RR 2.25 with notubes
bottle: King Cage Ti with purple bolts


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice bike. 9.4kg right?


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)

I still have to weigh it, my hanging scale is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

pieterp said:


> Niner One 9


Wow , great !!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Maybe i'll see this one for real somewhere in "La Belgique"


----------



## DropOutBro (Jul 3, 2008)

Voodoo Damballa 29er and stuff


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Nice bike. 9.4kg right?


With the current build it sits at 9.2kg.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Off-the-shelf KM with a few small tweaks. Fit / handling feels pretty dialed-in, a lot of fun on mellow single track.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

new seat. new matching front wheel. new scewers. new cog. mary bars on thier way along with forward components eccentric bb conversion, and a black brooks b17 sooner or later. 
rides like a dream other then the tensioner is just gay in general.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

veloreality said:


> new seat. new matching front wheel. new scewers. new cog. mary bars on thier way along with forward components eccentric bb conversion, and a black brooks b17 sooner or later.
> rides like a dream other then the tensioner is just gay in general.


arent those skewers great?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> arent those skewers great?


loving them so far. im sure ill never find a reason not to. and they have a real clean look to them. not to mention they are lighter then my ti salsa scewers


----------



## spuzbot (Sep 30, 2009)

*..."crossboss"...*

Hey - I'm fortunate to have one of the local 'cross' courses in my backyard - turned the 'boss' into the 'crossboss' - tons o' fun - doug


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

*Salsa Selma with Cannondale Lefty*

My Salsa Selma:
XTR levers/XT calipers
XT Crank
King Headset
Cannondale Lefty w/project 321 adpater
Stans ZTR Arch rims with white spokes, blue spokes "Roval" style
King Rear Hub
Thompson Post/Stem
Spec Phenom Saddle
Look White Pedals




























Brakes aren't installed in these pics but should be done tomorrow. Just in time for winter :madman:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

cyrjm said:


> My Salsa Selma:
> XTR levers/XT calipers
> XT Crank
> King Headset
> ...


how do you stop that beast?


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

I'm just keeping it real.


Brakes will be installed tomorrow..I hope.


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

Well Done cyrjm! 

The lefty looks like it belongs there! Did it change the geo much?

Nice!


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

Well, I haven't ridden it at all before or after the Lefty so I can't attest to any change in geometry. Unfortunately winter has pretty much started here in Utah...I _might_ be able to get a ride in tomorrow if the trails are ok.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

oh yeah...23.12lbs. I could get her pretty light but so would my wallet.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

new soma juice 29r. been riding fixed / ss.
working out the gearing. saving some $$ for a white dos eno.

transplanted parts from a surly crosscheck... just rebuilt the front wheel for disc.
hand me down tires, but they can work on the sand and maybe in the snow.
just added some bar ends, not sure how i like em on the soma odin bars.
have a brooks swallow or b17 that i might migrate over... the wtb is working - but i'm used to leather on my rando / brevet road machine.

first mtb since my yeti fro back in 2003 or so.
loved the crosscheck that i ran fixed - but wanted to get back in the woods and do some bikepacking.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

bmike said:


> new soma juice 29r. been riding fixed / ss.
> working out the gearing. saving some $$ for a white dos eno.
> 
> what's the fork you have there?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

max_29 said:


> what's the fork you have there?


ird 29r. unfortuneately now that i've built up the disc i'll still have the canti bosses.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

bmike said:


> ird 29r. unfortuneately now that i've built up the disc i'll still have the canti bosses.


sometimes i'm thinking of removing all those not used braze-ons and rear canti bosses from my juice... oh, well, maybe one day.

congrats on your new toy :thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

max_29 said:


> sometimes i'm thinking of removing all those not used braze-ons and rear canti bosses from my juice... oh, well, maybe one day.
> 
> congrats on your new toy :thumbsup:


thanks. i'll end up cutting things off eventually... or swapping out the soma for a jabber as soon as i decide whether i'm doing ss / fg or want a flip flop.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Germany_chris said:


> before misc. small mods..then winter ready


nice.

what discs work with both road and mtb levers?

i'd love to do that to my soma... had it working with my crosscheck before i moved to a full on mtb frame.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

avid bb7 or bb5 "road" version.


----------



## GP-TJ (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is a pretty recent shot of mine from the cell phone.


----------



## OneOnOne (May 16, 2005)

Bianchi DISS, good bike, built to last :thumbsup:


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

bmike said:


> nice.
> 
> what discs work with both road and mtb levers?
> 
> i'd love to do that to my soma... had it working with my crosscheck before i moved to a full on mtb frame.


those are the stock BB5s in mountain bike mode it has haye hfx 9s..I have since actually paid (those were given to me by my favorite shop) and got some cane creek scr-5 levers which are far more comfortable and 46cm bars and a bit longer stem. I will pick up the new wheels tomorrow re-laced to Hone hubs w/Hone der and will run 1x9 for the winter then in the spring back to MTB mode and SS..this is the reason I bought this bike so I could have 2 bikes in one less space less cost and less drama and a happier wife..


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*ahhh......*



Germany_chris said:



> I bought this bike so I could have 2 bikes in one less space less cost and less drama and a happier wife..


Wisdom, thou hast a name, and it is Germany Chris! A happy wife = happy mtber.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Germany_chris said:


> those are the stock BB5s in mountain bike mode it has haye hfx 9s..I have since actually paid (those were given to me by my favorite shop) and got some cane creek scr-5 levers which are far more comfortable and 46cm bars and a bit longer stem. I will pick up the new wheels tomorrow re-laced to Hone hubs w/Hone der and will run 1x9 for the winter then in the spring back to MTB mode and SS..this is the reason I bought this bike so I could have 2 bikes in one less space less cost and less drama and a happier wife..


so the mt bb7 will work with road levers? i have some scr-5s and some soma levers from my old cross check build... running V on back but can swap to canti, bb7 disc up front. and i have a salsa bell lap to swap to... hmm.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

bmike said:


> so the mt bb7 will work with road levers? i have some scr-5s and some soma levers from my old cross check build... running V on back but can swap to canti, bb7 disc up front. and i have a salsa bell lap to swap to... hmm.


I personally wouldn't go through all that drama. I dont think mechanical disc brakes work and better than good V's and only marginally better tha good canti's..I prefer the clean look of disc and honestly probally wouldn't buy a frame that was not disc or disc w/studs.. but if my frame had them I also wouldn't go out of my way to put disc on especially a split system..just alot of work with little benefit in my opinion.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Germany_chris said:


> I personally wouldn't go through all that drama. I dont think mechanical disc brakes work and better than good V's and only marginally better tha good canti's..I prefer the clean look of disc and honestly probally wouldn't buy a frame that was not disc or disc w/studs.. but if my frame had them I also wouldn't go out of my way to put disc on especially a split system..just alot of work with little benefit in my opinion.


its the soma pictured a few posts back. running flip flop fixed / ss right now, so v-brake on the back until i chew through the rim - and then i'll decide on ss or fg for it and build up a disc wheel.

so, i can easily swap bars without changing things. i can just swap out my v for a canti, runn it all the time, as i'm running rim back there anyway. but front is disc...


----------



## lakerfan (Oct 13, 2006)

*my Szazbo SS*

:thumbsup:   Ibis Szazbo as singlespeed.


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are my Singles


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

FerrouSS said:


> Here are my Singles


IF is sweet!
I have a club racer (geared) as my LD / brevet bike.

ENO wheels on those?


----------



## houndsbourgh (May 15, 2004)

Another garage photo but you get the idea.


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

Nope. Magic gear of 44/18 or 39/16 either way. Record hubs on Mavic tubs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Finally! :thumbsup: 
Frame and Fork: Jabberwocky +ODIS
Wheels: Chris King + Stans Flow
Bottom Bracket and Cranks: Race Face
Headset: Chris King
Seat Post and Stem: Thompson
Brakes: Hope Mini X2 Pro (Blue)
Seat: Spez Phenom
Bars: Syntace Vector

Weight 22.5# on the bathroom scale (24# on real scale )
Crappy phone camera pic ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

first ride on the bike above. night ride on my training trail. I had to stop a couple of times after steep climbs. The hardest climb, i came off with about 15 yards to go. this is gonna make me stronger. i love it, and I am all in on the single speed.


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

*How??*

Houndsbourgh,
How are you hanging that bike? It looks like a great idea.
Thanks



houndsbourgh said:


> Another garage photo but you get the idea.


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

*How??*

Houndsbourgh,
How are you hanging that bike? It looks like a great idea.
Thanks



houndsbourgh said:


> Another garage photo but you get the idea.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like one of 'dem fancy Jhooks from Home Depot-- er, I mean, special-order bicycle-specific seat-hanging hooks. I sell to you for just $49.95.


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

*thanks*

I'll need your Paypal address.



alshead said:


> Looks like one of 'dem fancy Jhooks from Home Depot-- er, I mean, special-order bicycle-specific seat-hanging hooks. I sell to you for just $49.95.


----------



## houndsbourgh (May 15, 2004)

If alshead is out of stock I got mine at ace.
The block just makes it easier to move.


----------



## houndsbourgh (May 15, 2004)

One more from the stable. Not really a 1x1 but a 2x2.


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

*thanks for the picture*

Thanks for the picture of the simple hanging method. 
BTW - Great looking Surly 1x1.



houndsbourgh said:


> If alshead is out of stock I got mine at ace.
> The block just makes it easier to move.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Rebuilt the old Monocog this week...*

Had it for years,bought it used for a C-note (frame,fork,wheelset,extra hubs,SP stem/bars). Over that time,it's been posted up in either this thread or the other one like it as a rigid mtn bike,commuter,Fox Fork'd mtn bike,roadie,Marzocchi fork'd mtn bike,and now a roadie/errand runner bike.

From this morning's sub-freezing ride to run a few errands (twas 31 degrees F...I had enough sense to throw my flannel jacket on over my t-shirt,but not enough to change outta me "house shorts",AKA boxxers). 32x18 (till I find my 16t that I put _somewhere_),Nashbar front rack,Wallymart bar bag (Bell-I liked the vintage leather look,and it was only 20 bucks :thumbsup: ),and scrawney tires.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Finally finished the SS. Recap the build: Soul Cycles Dillinger, pearl green, 20" frame, it was a discounted blem (frame was just under 5 lbs. w/EBB). White Brothers Fluid 110 (have had this fork on two other bikes). Mavic C-29 wheels (also had them for a while), last on the RIP. Formula K-18's, last on the RIP. Stylo cranks, from RIP. Ergon GX1 grips (New, I like these a lot). KMC green chain. Surly spacer kit and cog (20T). Thomson stem and seatpost (new). Salsa QR's, and seatpost QR. Chris King headset (used). WTB Pure Team (old). Maxxis Aspen tires (new, just recently released) I think these are going to be a GREAT dry conditions tire. Platforms are only for the 'hood.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Coach417 said:


> Finally finished the SS. Recap the build: Soul Cycles Dillinger, pearl green....


Nice! Love the green and the attention to detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## dereksgv (Nov 15, 2009)

*My Felt SS*

Not new, but this is my first post. It's pretty much stock from the factory except for the hubs.
Bike: Felt 2007 single speed 29er
Fork: Reba Rockshox SL
Hubs: The Hive Chub Hub SS
Crank: TruActive something
Current Ratio: 32-17

It looks pretty good for having about 1,500 hard trail miles on it. More pics here:

http://somestufffromderek.blogspot.com/2009/11/my-scooter.html


----------



## dbong87 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Redline Monocog 29er SS*

Here's my build. Finally got to borrow a camera from someone .
Built it up from frame up a few months ago. Running 32x18 gearing, perfect for my local trail-riding. Hope you guys like it as much as I do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Peacefrog34 (Sep 12, 2009)

Phishin Paul said:


> Only a week old after building her up. Real fun.


Love that El Mariachi!! Glad to see someone who finally put a suspension fork on one.

Those Candy Apple green King and Salsa bits look rad, but no matching King hubs?


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow, I just went from start to finish, I can't decide if it is an art gallery or a porn site........maybe BOTH..... fantastic


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

*Rainier Conversion*

I have had this bike setup many times as a XC racer, as well as a bike to pull the rugrat with, but now I think it is in my favorite arrangement. I just slapped on the silver Thomson stem and spacers and Juicy 7's. It'll be fun to ride a single speed on some trails around here to see if I'm man enough to handle the long climbs.

I'm running 32x15 for commuting, thinking about a 17 tooth for trails and a 13 or 11 tooth for short track since my full squish XC bike accelerates a bit slower on our tight short track courses. Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I suck at photography. Last effort at better pics for now ...


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Ferrous*

My new to me Fisher Ferrouse, I think they made it out of cast iron instead of cromo because the small frame weighs 5lb 5 oz, overall weight is a dissapointing 23 3/4 lbs but I'll trim it down a bit at a time.


----------



## omar (May 13, 2009)

i'm running on 32x13T now..


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

omar said:


> i'm running on 32x13T now..


I like it!


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

close up on the newly installed tensioner







my horrible chain line. due to the tensioner and spacers not being perfectly compatable. but it still rides smooth.







a full shot of the bike. its a dh bike!  







another angle.







the tensioner has AMAZING tension. its tight as it can be. i could bearly pull the arm when it was of...ill never drop a chain. (i hope. haha)

the tensioner is the shimano alfine. the spacer kit is the gusset single speed kit. i did this all for $57 with 2 day air from jensonUSA. now i just need a dry day to make sure its good.

im running a 36-16 ratio. i dont know if thats a harder ratio, but it works good on decent hills (when im in more of an all mountain feel) but doesnt spin out at good speed.

the bike came in at 41lbs before the conversion on my bathroom scale. based on what other people say i think im around 39lbs. not too shabby for dh bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*Schwinn Homegrown SS*

32-18 works w/o tensioner! rides great feel like a big bmx to me (15" Frame) Just rebuilt the Manitou and it feels great. What do ya think!


----------



## joshik123 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## omar (May 13, 2009)

Ratman said:


> I like it!


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## joshik123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sette Reken frame 16"
Pretty much stock stuff from a 07 Rockhopper.

I just added:
Shimano m525 pedals
Salsa 32t SS ring with bguard
Avid SD7 brake levers
Shimano SIS rear derailleur modified as a tensioner
PC-1 SS chain

next is: SS cog w/ a "real" tensioner, crank arms and maybe rigid fork.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*My new 2009 Kona Unit*

I'm in luv.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

that fisher and schwinn-holy small frame!

heres what i did some work on the other day.
before:

after:


next thing towards the build is i am gettin my xtr M952 crank arms polished and have a 32t spiderless chainwheel from home brewed components in the works as of today(also polished)
heres the design i went with.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v20/danielwilcox/DSCN0641.jpg
after that ill be purchasing a WI Eno freewheel whenever i decide what ratio im going with. 
once i get all this on ill definatly be hittin the dirt more often. i planned a cruise around the lake today but just went around town and ended up going to the skatepark.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

veloreality said:


> that fisher and schwinn-holy small frame!
> 
> heres what i did some work on the other day.


hot. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

veloreality said:


> heres what i did some work on the other day.


How are those mustache bars working out?
FlynG


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

*Surly 1x1*


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

FlynG said:


> How are those mustache bars working out?
> FlynG


im liking them alot. right outside of the boots is really comfy with a finger on the lever. and if i need more leverage i like holding the ends of the bar. id suggest them for sure.


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)

my 2010 Raleigh SSCXWC


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*2006 Kokanee*

just can't stop converting bikes. i got this one for $50 because of a broken rear wheel, turned out be just a broken spoke and is out of true. had it fixed, replaced the saddle, did a ghetto conversion on cranks, spacers from old cassettes and spent $2 for the pair of kenda kinetics (yes, from a good calgarian out of pinkbike). camera angle made the chain tension looks sloppy on this shot for some reason.

was never a fan of aluminum bikes, but this one will be perfect for winter riding and not having to worry about rust.


----------



## joshik123 (Aug 13, 2009)

i love the bike! love the simplistic look of it but it is gorgeous! 

hey thats the road from the brea dam park/golf course up to the dam area.  how often u ride there?


----------



## john_boy (May 27, 2009)

Just recently converted to SS







https://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx163/john_boy_photos/HPIM0021.jpg


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

SWEEEEEEET!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Brooks saddles are fugly.


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

*My GT-SS*

Meet AVA

32x16 combo

Tensionerless:thumbsup:


----------



## Danski (Jan 21, 2008)

*On-one Inbred*

Hi, here is my Inbred slot dropout SS

/Daniel


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Veloreality,

Thanks for posting the site with the spiderless chainwheels. I bought a set of xtr 952 cranks for $15.00 recently and this would be nice. Although...I think you have to use the xtr bb with these which is about $85.00 Octolink V1...unless one can use the 105 V1 bb.


----------



## john_boy (May 27, 2009)

Maybe so, but its twice as comfortable as any other saddle I've ever ridden


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats a nice looking bike, I especially dig the BROOKS saddle and the fact that it is MUDDY,


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

My first SS build.
Rocky Mountain Vertex Team SC 
Fetish Cycles carbon fork
CrossMax SL wheel set
XTR V-brakes
RaceFace LP
Rocket Ron tires
28" Spank Lounge Bar
AKA stem
Selle San Marco Ponza Saddle
Surly 35/19 ring/cog


----------



## TerryD (Nov 11, 2009)

Just finished it today. Tomorrow it will be dirty.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

a beautiful Ti machine


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

I have to repost it just because I like it so much. (As an excuse: I changed stem and saddle  )


----------



## WaitWienie (Jun 10, 2009)

My contribution... Not going to lie I love it... Hauls major butt...
In pieces...








All together...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Freakin' sweet! :thumbsup:



Carbon7 said:


> My contribution... Not going to lie I love it... Hauls major butt...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

renderedtoast said:


> Brooks saddles are fugly.


Beauty is in the eye of the beer-holder,Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Carbon7 said:


> My contribution... Not going to lie I love it... Hauls major butt...
> 
> All together...


Awesome. I'm big fan of Orbea. Think how fast it will be when you put some pedals on it! 

Seriously, I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Pooh Bear said:


> I have to repost it just because I like it so much. (As an excuse: I changed stem and saddle  )


i really love that fork, can I touch it


----------



## 1speed29 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Ss*



Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> it's a little dirtier now


Nice bike Ron


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> i really love that fork, can I touch it


Wash your hands first.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

as much as I consider myself a techi first and foremost, I do enjoy the ART of bikes and I love to see a build where COLOR is carried through the components without compromising the overall machine, VERY WELL DONE


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

john_boy said:


> Just recently converted to SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posting bikes that have clearly been ridden on MTBR? :nono: 

Nice ride mate. very nice


----------



## WaitWienie (Jun 10, 2009)

Appreciate the comments and compliments guys. I am a firm believer in Form and Function... 

Chris


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

holy crap carbon7 that thing is ugly as sin :madman:

were you high when the salesman sold you that frame?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> were you high when the salesman sold you that frame?


this from the guy with a big picture of himself trying to munch on a magic mushroom on his profile?


----------



## coreyiam (Feb 27, 2009)

*A Dean's mtbr Debut*

This is a bicycle that was built up in early '07, but has been camera shy. Replaced the Ti Sibex fork with the Salsa OX variety. Much better, not too noodley, and stripped it even matches. Also I ended up with a layback post, which I really like better.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

coreyiam said:


> This is a bicycle that was built up in early '07, but has been camera shy. Replaced the Ti Sibex fork with the Salsa OX variety. Much better, not too noodley, and stripped it even matches. Also I ended up with a layback post, which I really like better.


Nice bike

Nice pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

well im not going to have my big rig anymore...im selling it..

im going from this....








to this. i cant wait to get this baby!


----------



## rodcad (Nov 28, 2009)

*True North*

Here's a link to my new to me True North Single speed cruiser. Built by Hugh North in Canada. I can't say enough about how fun this bike is. I built it to cruise the bike paths mainly with a few dirt trails thrown in occasionally.

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz117/rodk3d/TrueNorth.jpg

Bike is large as I'm 6'4" and weighed a tad over 19 pounds when I bought it. I added the Conti tires, Thomson bits, Brooks B-68 saddle and cro-mo Albatross bars so she's probably right around 21-22 pounds now I'm guessing.


----------



## omar (May 13, 2009)

Carbon7 said:


>


the most wicked SS i've ever seen.. :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

i like it!!!


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

*Raleigh XXIX*

Current, and hopefully last set up on my XXIX. BTW the Blacksheep Moustache bars are awesome! Kinda like cheating you get soo much leverage on the climbs.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

Carbon7 said:


> My contribution... Not going to lie I love it... Hauls major butt...
> In pieces...


whats it weigh in at? im building a very similar SS but using a Scott Scale carbon frame :thumbsup:


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is mine. Nothing special, just a early 90's Rock Hopper Comp with some single speed stuff crammed on and some new brakes. Before somebody points it out, yes, I realize that I forgot to take off the cheesy spoke protector on the rear wheel.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Love the rockhopper. I have two that I sometimes ride. The lack of 1" steerers for cheap limit the fun they could be....

That blacksheep mustache bar is my favorite bar. It looks wicked awesome. Or something.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> I have to repost it just because I like it so much. (As an excuse: I changed stem and saddle  )


I feel like your bike needs more explanation. Tire clearance, the thought behind it, who built it....


----------



## docfink (Dec 20, 2008)

*New Singlespeed for me...*

Just picked it up tonight, and hope to ride Saturday. The pedals and rotors will be changed and the bike should weigh about 20 lbs. 3 oz. with the new parts.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

docfink said:


> Just picked it up tonight, and hope to ride Saturday. The pedals and rotors will be changed and the bike should weigh about 20 lbs. 3 oz. with the new parts.


That is sick! Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Carver Bikes 96er frame set up in Dual 650b Single Speed Mode!


----------



## cykovski (Nov 11, 2009)

There's some sick sleds in here. What say we bring down the tone a bit? Down in the gutter, ridin' hoopties. I've come full circle, from custom steelies and Merlins and carbon this and full suspension that, to enjoying cheapo bikes.

Here's my Langster and the gf's Enemy- the blue one was hand built, since stolen by dirtbags in Sacramento.



















Here's my new 29er, stage one modifications. 26 lbs.









As it sits this morning, 24.2 lbs with no front brakes. The shorter forks just about cured the sloppy handling. When my new tires get here, it should weigh in under 24 lbs.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of singlespeeds. Nice Langster, I also use one as a training bike:


----------



## aldous (Sep 12, 2008)

*I love VooDoo*

Good lookin'...how do you like that Manitou fork?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

my crosscheck, fendered, fat(ish) tires, fixed. loved that bike...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

coreyiam said:


> This is a bicycle that was built up in early '07, but has been camera shy. Replaced the Ti Sibex fork with the Salsa OX variety. Much better, not too noodley, and stripped it even matches. Also I ended up with a layback post, which I really like better.


This bike is beauitful.. very nice.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

roybatty666 said:


> Might as well add to this as well


WOW! Not only is that the best scadal I've seen but it even looks fast sitting in your lounge room!


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

*Norco Bush Pilot*: a parts-bin bike I built for my old man. Mudflaps made from my GF's old winter boots. I accidentally found the magic gear 36:20.









*Kona Unit*: I wish I had some sweet trail shots, but I usually ride alone.









*Leader*: My friend is a antique collector/dumpster diver and he gave me a bunch of old bikes from his barn. In return I refurbished this Leader for his son. Hopefully it will see some dirt.








*Clear Effex clearcoat*: it's addictive.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

umarth said:


> I feel like your bike needs more explanation. Tire clearance, the thought behind it, who built it....


Built for 24" balloon tires. The builder is Retrovelo from Germany. If I had to decide between all of my bikes, I'd keep this one. More pictures of Retrovelo bikes: here.

Definetely a nice built quality - a the frame is a bit heavy though (not that you notice it much).


----------



## ClipClop (Sep 25, 2009)

I love all this bike porn! Here is my contribution: A 1982 Schwinn Woodlands. Formerly a 15 speed. The before pictures can be found here. I'm running a ghetto 38/17 setup right now and digging it pretty good!


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

*1998 Trek 7000 69er*

Here is my latest project, 1998 Trek 7000zx gone single speed 69er. Haven't had enough good weather to really give it a try, but it has been fun building it.

I had an aluminum cyclocross fork off of my Schwinn Fastback CX that has huge clearance, so I painted it black, shortened the steerer and mounted it. The axle to crown clearance + the extra radius of the 700c wheel is within 5 mm of that of the old stock Rock Shok Indy, so the geometry is pretty close to factory. There isn't too much clearance for the Bontrager XR 2.2 tire, but it will work until I get into sticky mud, which I don't ride too often anyway. I'm using a Mavic Aksium wheel, which really isn't a true 29er wheel, but I think the old 29er pioneers were using road wheels too. We'll see how it holds up.

The tensioner is a cheapo Forte kit, that has been modified. I removed the clip that holds everything together, removed the spring, moved the spacer and spring post/washer from the inside to the outside and changed it from a push down to a push up. The bolt now just tightens it down to be a fixed position. Time will tell how well it works, but so far so good. I saw another post from someone who did something similar, but with a different pivot bolt. My setup isn't quite as clean looking, but I didn't need any extra hardware.

For now, the gearing is 32x18. Since I've never ridden a single speed here along the front range, I arbitrarily selected the 18T to start with.

The picture has my old rat trap pedals, since I stole the egg beaters for my cyclocross bike, but I wanted to get some photos up and have something to pedal around and test everything out.

Weight with the egg beaters is just over 21 lbs.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

I have two-

Just put the Nokians on the Monocog for the winter and took her for a gravel road ride/hill climb then bombed down the local ski area a few times last night- awesome fun! She is geared 38x18.

The other one just got finished- will be ridden a lot despite the appearance that it might not.

I'll be honest that I also have two geared Salsas (El Santo and Mamasita) both of which are fast and light- but the SSs definitely have their place.


----------



## mrkdone (Dec 30, 2008)

*Inbred 2009 26er*

18" Frame
Phil Wood Kiss Off Disc
BB7s
Monkey Lite Bars
Rock Solid fork

I sold the previous frame I post on this thread... not really a good trade off, but I wanted a larger frame
32:16 
(I'm able to fit a 40t chainring on the middle, so thats cool.... for now, a 2:1 is good for Los Angeles mountains).

It rides cool... for an inexpensive frame I don't see many competitors to its value. I wish the cable guides were gone, I ABSOLUTELY HATE On One graphics (who the hell adds their website so blatantly to the frame? Its stupid.... If the frame was worth more Id repaint it. But I just plan on trashing it around and wait to see what to do next....


----------



## yokine (Aug 31, 2007)

*Inbred 2009 26er*

I just cover my graphics with mud 

One-One Inbred Slot Dropout 20" frame
RS Reba SL
Formula K18 brakes
Truvativ 5D crankset (stripped and polished)
Running 32/18 for the hills around Zürich


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Bikes outside where they are Rode

My Winter SS 2008 Surly 1X1









My Summer SS 2006 Gunnar 29er


My Winter Commuter SS 2006 San Jose


My Summer Commuter SS 2008 San Jose


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Went out for a little spin this morning.


----------



## mrkdone (Dec 30, 2008)

*Drought*

"I just cover my graphics with mud"

--Hah, good one. Im waiting for some stickers or something.. On One isnt paying me jack **** to ride their bike. Anyhow, all MTB riders in Los Angeles would love to be able to locate mud on a ride. All we have are burnt down trees and ash. We hoped for some rain last night... and trails like El Prieto need some rain... We need another El Nino. Point taken though, except after a ride this is the dirtiest my bike can get (same day pics -- I built it Saturday, and then took it for a spin on La Tuna Canyon):


----------



## Chim Chim (Feb 27, 2009)

*the sofa and the racer*

The 69'er is my go-to ride and the Frankenstein Cake was just sitting there and I was bored and ...


----------



## LSchulz (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's my newest single speed build. 
2009 Surly Instigator
Marzocchi XC 700
Avid BB7s
Thomson, Race Face, Cane Creek


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Elisdad said:


> Went out for a little spin this morning.


Nice Bike Ben


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Norm.

Here's a cameraphone pic from today.


----------



## john_boy (May 27, 2009)

My new Jabber sans wheels that are waiting on surly hubs to be built.


----------



## Peacefrog34 (Sep 12, 2009)

beewee said:


> Current, and hopefully last set up on my XXIX. BTW the Blacksheep Moustache bars are awesome! Kinda like cheating you get soo much leverage on the climbs.


Hmmmm.....Like to try some bars like these. Any recommendations that are not $$$+wait list?


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

Has to be ridden aggressivly to feel nice - feels a bit poor just bimbling but stick it in a race and it flys once you get up and over the front and get it wound up.










Now rocking a black brooks and foam grips plus cane creek ergos. Nice bike for days in the hills comfy and stable !










Commuting , town , training bike. Going to gear it up and stick some slim tires on it/remove the guards and rack , fit my tri bars and hit up some 10 and 25TTs next season - dont think ill be much slower than my geared roadie ....

Not sure how but ive ended up with a gaggle of SS after saying "its just for training" its addictive and really doesnt make a jot of difference to my speed unless its a prolonged - 2 miles climb thats too steep to be ridden in 32:16.


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

joshik123 said:


> i love the bike! love the simplistic look of it but it is gorgeous!
> 
> hey thats the road from the brea dam park/golf course up to the dam area.  how often u ride there?


Thanks, that is the The Fully loop, I ride there most weekend. Hit me up whenever you wanna ride


----------



## 1up (Feb 8, 2009)

Just finished her last night. Vassago Jabberwocky


----------



## fishywarren (Oct 20, 2007)

diamondback sorrento. old I guess. sorry for the crappy pic.
I ride this on the streets. 
















I wish I had some better pics... Um I have lost a lot of weight since this pic.


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

*I'll bite...*

My Peace 9r:


----------



## razin cane (Jan 17, 2009)

stinkymutt, now THATS a nice ride


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

stinkymutt said:


> My Peace 9r:
> 
> View attachment 503311


IS that the 20010 model?


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

*...*

'07 model, I believe.


----------



## Ixnay (Oct 22, 2007)

First two of before I cut the steerer tube - still experimenting with stems.

I also have a Specialized Langster for the road.


----------



## razin cane (Jan 17, 2009)

stinkymutt, i got the gt peace rasta bike 4 my birthday in august, good bike, very heavy. if i had any stones, i would convert it 2 a ss and blast away


----------



## hlhhmc (Sep 18, 2008)

*Sette Reken*

Sette Reken 18" Hardtail (7061 aluminum frame):

- 2008 85mm-115mm Rock Reba Team with PopLoc
- 26" DT Swiss Ditch Witch laced to a Bontrager hub. 
- 26" Mavic 717 laced to a White Industries ENO rear hub (best purchase ever!!!)
- 26 x 2.1 WTB WeirWolf (front and rear)
- Cane Creek SlimStack headset
- Avid FR5 brake levers
- Shimano LX rear V-brakes with KoolStop pads (great in the mud)
- Avid BB7 front disc brakes
- Old 17t BMX freewheel (White Industries freewheel is next on the list&#8230
- 32t RaceFace chainring
- ODI Intense Lock-on grips
- RaceFace Next XC SL carbon mid-rise handlebar
- Ritchey Stem
- SS specific chain
- BBG SS bashy
- Truvativ 170mm cranks
- Egg beater pedals
- Sette 2-bolt 27.2 seat post
- Selle San Marco Concor Light saddle
- New cables and cable housing all around
- super cool 15mm squiggly steer tube spacers

Next on the list is a White industries double freewheel (17/19), Blackspire 34t front chain ring, and some new grips.

Give me your thoughts? What should I do next? Thought about adding some red to all this pretty blackness.


----------



## joshik123 (Aug 13, 2009)

hlhhmc said:


> Sette Reken 18" Hardtail (7061 aluminum frame):
> 
> - 2008 85mm-115mm Rock Reba Team with PopLoc
> - 26" DT Swiss Ditch Witch laced to a Bontrager hub.
> ...


i like ur ride!  i have a reken too. im going white and black. red and black will look sick! i went with a white seatpost, gonna do white brake cable housings and maybe white stem.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Found this gem on Craig's for a nickel. I have gone from very close to stock (first two pics) to a little better than stock. Nicer parts were scavenged from my Jet9 when it was recalled (Mavic front wheel, Avid hydros, Hope headset and 100mm fork.) Not so nice parts from an old Kai Tai (internal BB, Race Face cranks and seat.) My favorite upgrade was either the King hub/ Mustang rim rear wheel or the Titec H-Bars. The engagement is makes SS that much better but the leverage gained from the H-bars is just silly.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Normbilt said:


> My Summer SS 2006 Gunnar 29er


What kind of saddle is that?


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

larryo108 said:


> What kind of saddle is that?


Looks like an old Schwinn BMX saddle.


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

*misfit diSSent ss 29er*

a few upgrades today,

salsa delgado race 29er wheelset,
Rxl stem w/ big sweep bars,


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

*misfit diSSent ss 29er*

a few upgrades today,

salsa delgado race 29er wheelset,
Rxl stem w/ big sweep bars,


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

*09 Monocog 29er*

Did the first ride this am with the new studs. Worked well. Need to work on keeping my toes warm. 12F, ready for spring!
All stock, cut down bars. 35x20 until I get back off road.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

New build just picked up today. Raining outside could not get out to ride.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

^^That's a tasty ride--how about a drive-side pic?


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

*extreme punisher*

my ss ride since summer


----------



## goatherdlander (Apr 14, 2009)

My ongoing SS experiment using my trusty Rockrider 8.1 as a base. Next step will be: "hello Forward Components EBB/goodbye tensioner".


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks clean and light! Whats the weight?


----------



## goatherdlander (Apr 14, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> Looks clean and light! Whats the weight?


Excel and my bathroom scale seem to agree somewhere around 9.5Kg/21 lbs. Lighter tires and tubes should shed a pound quite easily, but beyond that the €/gram ratio of what I could replace starts to be not tempting at all. The frame is a tad heavy, but I like the geometry a lot.


----------



## Jason Barton (May 15, 2007)

2010 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29. Tons of fun


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

*BB* Ruth*

Final (fingers crossed) upgrade to this frame [famous last words!]. Used to be a 26er, then turned into a 69er. Now in *Baby Bear mode  :thumbsup:

BB Ruth


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

got this a few days ago. Redline Monocog 26" with a 17" frame. added a Surly 32t ring, Oury grips, 18t cog (came with a 16t), Avid BB5's and Avid levers, DK pedals (not ready for SPD's yet), Veloxed the rims, Slimed the tubes, and a Chris King headset. I took her out on the trails yesterday and had a blast! it's quite a bit heavier than my old Gunnar but the Gunnar was never meant to be a single-speed bike. it also lacked clearance for a decent sized tire, disc tabs, and horizontal dropouts.

I am very pleased with the parts that came on this bike. Aside from the cheesy headset, I could have ridden this with no upgrades. Since I _could_ upgrade the stuff i did because I had the parts lying around, I did so.























































sorry, some of the photos are crappy. it's raining outside and i didn't to go out in the open and get wet.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

So, I'm hooked after riding my SS mountainbike around for the latter part of the season and I am thinking, " There are places I want to go that are not reachable by TRAIL"
I figure I needed a SS for the road as well.... merry Christmas to me


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

*She's all mine!*


----------



## razin cane (Jan 17, 2009)

scyule, thats one sa--weet ride!!


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

wow. that's a really nice bike! Clean look. Probably my top 3 favorite bike I've seen on this forum :thumbsup:



tony_n said:


> Just finished her last night. Vassago Jabberwocky


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

*My Gary Fisher ss.*

Just finished it about an hour ago. Had the parts in the garage, just needed a fork and a headset found them on ebay and the little monor stuff at Price Point. The gear ration is a 44/18. I haven't had a chance to ride it yet since it started raining after I got home from my morning ride. Depending on the weather I giver her a spin tomorrow.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

You guys must have tree truck thighs to be pushing those gear ratios in the hills:thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

homegrown_xt said:


> Just finished it about an hour ago. Had the parts in the garage, just needed a fork and a headset found them on ebay and the little monor stuff at Price Point. The gear ration is a 44/18. I haven't had a chance to ride it yet since it started raining after I got home from my morning ride. Depending on the weather I giver her a spin tomorrow.


 Is it really hilly where you live? Crazy gearing.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

singlespeedbuss said:


> Is it really hilly where you live? Crazy gearing.


It depends on where you ride. I live in the wine country of Northern California so you can pick where you ride. This gearing is mainly for the flat paved rides. When the summer comes around I have another carankset with a 34 tooth ring that I could put on it but that is what my other single speed is for.


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

My size small Kona Unit


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

singlespeedbuss said:


> Is it really hilly where you live? Crazy gearing.


I just went out for a quick spin on my bike and it seemed to ride fine, I am pretty sure that I will have to work a little harder on the hills but that bike is mainly going to be an urban bike.


----------



## nicolicious (Jan 6, 2007)

*my new ***** -----*

19inch monocog

switched out a couple things.....

J-Bar with Oury grips and White specialized Griptape
LX crankset / external BB
Crankbros 5050XX (my fav flats ever)
Juicy 5 with 206 rotar up front (v's in the back still)

not sure what else i need yet.... going to do alot of riding over the holidays.... cant wait for warm south florida weather....


----------



## nicolicious (Jan 6, 2007)

*oops forgot finished bike....*

bike>


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Raleigh XXIX. I just tossed the bash guard and filed down the bolts and it looks 100 times better. Ill post new pics in a day or so. This is with the new fork and stroker brakes.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (Mar 3, 2004)

*now only 2 days lod!*

freshin in the shed!


----------



## razin cane (Jan 17, 2009)

yo diesel, that is the sweetest bike on here, if i may be so bold.....enjoy!! and i am really digging the white brothers front carb...cool!


----------



## Philrob (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's mine, just a cheapass Diamondback but I like it.


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

lc4 said:


> That other thread doesn't work anymore, at least the last couple of times I've tried to open it (with different browers...).
> 
> Here's mine in it's current set up:


oh yes! i like those handelbars. what are they?


----------



## nicolicious (Jan 6, 2007)

*razincain*

+1 razincain.....

i like bikes with no stickers or logos on them....

nice fork too.... next purchase when i get in better shape this summer...


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

MCsanandreas said:


> oh yes! i like those handelbars. what are they?


On One Mary Bar...


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

It looks alot better without the bash guard.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

The Diesel said:


> It looks alot better without the bash guard.


+1... very clean look


----------



## Bodeen (Oct 24, 2009)

'08 Spec RH 29er rigid. Not nearly as sexy as most on here, but it's my primary means of trans right now. Luvin' the SS conversion, though...hrmph, what took me so long?!?!

:thumbsup:


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

How dare you imply she may not be SEXY enough..... Looks good from here.

I was late learning the lessons of singlecoggery myself. 



Why did I wait?



Why hasn't everyone figured this out?



If a siglespeed crashes in the forest and no one is.... wait, that wouldn't happen



anyway, some questions should NOT be pondered, go forth and hammer


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

Here's mine, built about 4 years ago, it's pretty nice and works as good as the day it was built. Good parts are worth the price. My prior off the shelf SS bike was falling apart in a year.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

and once again I am broke
just can't seem to stop 
or sit
or spin for that matter


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

^^DAYUUM^^

That thing is sexy and it's not even finished


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

playdead said:


> ^^DAYUUM^^
> 
> That thing is sexy and it's not even finished


I agree. Love the color scheme too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Mattman, that Waltworks is brilliant!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

tominpinson said:


> My size small Kona Unit


Looks nice. How does it handle with the White Bros fork? I have a 2009 small unit and was considering this fork as an upgrade, but mainly because it's closest to original A to C measurement of 464mm. Most of the others are 470mm.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's a picture I know i'll end up posting a bunch of times...It actually was my first mountain bike...a sweet '94 Diambondback Topanga my dad (R.I.P) bought me when I was 15. I rode it, raced it, loved it..then sold it. Just two months ago I tracked it down after over a decade and got it back..Removed all the components, treated the frame with evapo-rust and built it up with modern components..I'm sure i'll swap a couple different items before it's "
final" stage..but here she is now:


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Looks nice. How does it handle with the White Bros fork? I have a 2009 small unit and was considering this fork as an upgrade, but mainly because it's closest to original A to C measurement of 464mm. Most of the others are 470mm.


I like how it handles. I am no expert so keep that in mind. I did have this fork on a G2 Rig and it handles soo much better on the Unit.
Tom


----------



## BrennMan (Nov 1, 2008)

good looking bike Gabriel


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok so its not complete but here's mine at an early stage:










So far I have carbon fibre crankset, stem, handle bars, forks and seat post, hope head set, hope bottom bracket, hope seat clamp.. but thats it... still lots to get!! Will post a build thread once done!!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Finished up this conversion on my brother's Specialized Hardrock Comp. It is either a '99 or '00 model. My brother bought it new and has pretty much sat in a garage all its life. Rear derailleur gave up the ghost and it has sat for about a year. Little bit of ss action got it back up and running like new. Love the frame on this bike. Next mod will be a carbon fork. This was my xmas gift to him...the bow on the handlebar is temporary. 

Crappy cell phone pic:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

tominpinson said:


> I like how it handles. I am no expert so keep that in mind. I did have this fork on a G2 Rig and it handles soo much better on the Unit.
> Tom


Thanks for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## tm29er (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thanks Forward Components!*










I didn't mind the surly singleator, but the new EBB from Forward Components rocks!!!


----------



## tm29er (Mar 13, 2009)

not sure why photo didn't attach on the first post? maybe this will work?

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_9vaJlBDImEs/SzymzalgElI/AAAAAAAAEKE/mFXQibpesVE/IMAG0058.jpg


----------



## DavidATX (Jun 25, 2009)

Finished building this last week but I have not had a chance to ride it yet because I am unsure about the frame size. I really love the frame though...and the color. Damn my short legs. I have maybe an 1" of stand over with shoes on. The top tube length seems pretty spot on, although going from a 100mm to 90mm stem would be better.

Do y'all think that this little of stand over is a big deal? I had a stumpjumper for over 10 years and it was a 17" with about the same lack of stand over and I don't recall it being a problem...


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

There sure are some nice bikes here. I've just started riding this one again, got it new around 1991-1992.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

DavidATX said:


> Finished building this last week but I have not had a chance to ride it yet because I am unsure about the frame size. I really love the frame though...and the color. Damn my short legs. I have maybe an 1" of stand over with shoes on. The top tube length seems pretty spot on, although going from a 100mm to 90mm stem would be better.
> 
> Do y'all think that this little of stand over is a big deal? I had a stumpjumper for over 10 years and it was a 17" with about the same lack of stand over and I don't recall it being a problem...


Gorgeous Hooligan - don't worry about the standover if you feel the Top Tube lenght is right. Enjoy that bike - it is dead sexy!:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidATX (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks MMcG!

I just posted a thread on here about my sizing issues just to see what people think in general. I know I could go to a shop and get an opinion, but I am in Brazil at the moment and its not an option...so I am just kind of wondering what people think.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

If you don't want to ride it, just stare at it a lot. Beautiful bike!



DavidATX said:


> Finished building this last week but I have not had a chance to ride it yet because I am unsure about the frame size. I really love the frame though...and the color. Damn my short legs. I have maybe an 1" of stand over with shoes on. The top tube length seems pretty spot on, although going from a 100mm to 90mm stem would be better.
> 
> Do y'all think that this little of stand over is a big deal? I had a stumpjumper for over 10 years and it was a 17" with about the same lack of stand over and I don't recall it being a problem...


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Singular Swift - more photos in this Flickr set.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*A couple of pics from the trail today...*

The rest are here > https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6457889&postcount=2298


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

EGF168 said:


> Singular Swift - more photos in this Flickr set.


Nice pics in the flickr set.:thumbsup:

The original fork was 485mm axle to crown, and the niner fork is 15mm shorter. Have you noticed any difference in the handling?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Stevob said:


> Nice pics in the flickr set.:thumbsup:
> 
> The original fork was 485mm axle to crown, and the niner fork is 15mm shorter. Have you noticed any difference in the handling?


I can't say that I have noticed any difference in the handling. 15mm is pretty small and headset/spacer combination I'm using means there's no difference in bar height. It just makes the head and seat angle a little steeper and lowers the BB, but not by enough to be noticeable out riding.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Kinesis Decade frame "Virsa Prestige" with a too short Salsa fork. A great ride, and I really like the colour.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

DavidATX said:


> Thanks MMcG!
> 
> I just posted a thread on here about my sizing issues just to see what people think in general. I know I could go to a shop and get an opinion, but I am in Brazil at the moment and its not an option...so I am just kind of wondering what people think.


David - I've got about an inch clearance on my XL Karate Monkey - never been an issue with the stand over.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*Done and Done*

1st attempt at SS.










Can't wait to ride it


----------



## justiz00 (Sep 19, 2009)

2010 Specialied HR Sport

ESI foam grips
FR-5 Levers
Surly Instigator
Michelin AT Front 26x2.2
Michelin Dry x2 Rear 26x2.1
Nashbar Singulator
32:21 Gearing


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Merry XXIX-Mas*

Finally able to get my Christmas present dirty as well as being my first single speeding try. Took it to my usual riding area and rode one of my usual loops so I could get an accurate comparison to my FS gearie 69er. I was really pleased that I was able to make all the climbs albiet with lots more standing and mashing (and one aneurysm) than I am used to. I dabbed a few locations I usually don't, but I think that this was because I took a lazy line still used to the suspension. The rear 29er hooks up really well and I had traction where my 26" would have spun out for sure. All in all could not be more happy.
View attachment 509133


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Sweet frame colour! :thumbsup: 
Is that colour new? It's not listed in Soul's website.


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

justiz00 said:


> 2010 Specialied HR Sport
> 
> ESI foam grips
> FR-5 Levers
> ...


i dig that bike it looks good ...like the new frame shape ...


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

r1Gel said:


> Sweet frame colour! :thumbsup:
> Is that colour new? It's not listed in Soul's website.


oops, thought you were referring to my post right above. I didn't go up far enough to see that nice hooligan posted.


----------



## DavidATX (Jun 25, 2009)

r1Gel...yes, its new. go to their site, then click the blog link at the top. More info there.


----------



## justiz00 (Sep 19, 2009)

laotsu42 said:


> i dig that bike it looks good ...like the new frame shape ...


Thanks, it is my first bike and I have really been enjoying it. Looking forward to racing some this year. Cat 3 of course.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

updated...


----------



## Joe dunnz (May 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

arphaxhad said:


> Finally able to get my Christmas present dirty as well as being my first single speeding try. Took it to my usual riding area and rode one of my usual loops so I could get an accurate comparison to my FS gearie 69er. I was really pleased that I was able to make all the climbs albiet with lots more standing and mashing (and one aneurysm) than I am used to. I dabbed a few locations I usually don't, but I think that this was because I took a lazy line still used to the suspension. The rear 29er hooks up really well and I had traction where my 26" would have spun out for sure. All in all could not be more happy.
> View attachment 509133


Looks nice. What wheels are those? Are those red nipples? What size is the frame? Looks alot different than my 08, could be the longer fork.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

DavidATX said:


> r1Gel...yes, its new. go to their site, then click the blog link at the top. More info there.


Copy that. Thanks.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

The Diesel said:


> Looks nice. What wheels are those? Are those red nipples? What size is the frame? Looks alot different than my 08, could be the longer fork.


Thanks, good eye on those red nipples. Thats the first thing I saw when I got it out of the box at the LBS. Its begging for some other nice red ano stuff. Im thinking a seatpost clamp for starters or maybe some skewers. Isn't it your '08 that has those red ano Salsa skewers?. The wheels are WTB Speedisc All Mountain with 2.3 Stouts and the frame is an XL. The suspension corrected fork really makes it look different than the first two years, but the Raleigh website didn't show any geometry changes from the '07 and '08 models. I have noticed that the front does feel a little heavy. im going to try a slightly shorter stem and slide my seat back a little. Did you feel a big difference when you put your carbon fork on? Oh BTW, I really hate the BB5's At a minimum i'm going to put the rotors from my BB7's on it, they shed mud way better than these rotors.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

My Soul Cycles Hooligan built up to about ~22lbs. When racing, I opt for lighter tires to get down to ~21. :thumbsup:









Hey, DavidATX, not sure what your inseam is, but I am pushing 5'8" with a 29-30" inseam and my 17" frame has not been a problem. Beautiful color...might have gone that route if it was available when I picked out mine (I still love the Green Monster though).


----------



## ClipClop (Sep 25, 2009)

scyule said:


> How dare you imply she may not be SEXY enough..... Looks good from here.
> 
> I was late learning the lessons of singlecoggery myself.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha!!!!! +1


----------



## DavidATX (Jun 25, 2009)

IMHO said:


> My Soul Cycles Hooligan built up to about ~22lbs. When racing, I opt for lighter tires to get down to ~21. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 509918
> 
> ...


Great looking bike! I think the green is great too. Kind of wish they did the "scotch guard" color for the Hooligan too, not just the dillinger.

Thanks for the info on sizing, it sounds like we are about the same height/inseem. I am sure it will be fine. I am looking forward to riding it when the new stem gets here.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Soul cycles makes some really nice looking, classic bikes. Every one I've seen looks incredible.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)




----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

definitely not the norm 'round these parts








found the magic gear ratio 32-15 w/half link and i'll be riding ss till 1x9 sucks me in


----------



## squareballorange (Jan 31, 2009)

2001 Gary Fisher Marlin. With 36x18 gearing, I haven't needed the chain tensioner part of the Rockwerks Conversion Kit. I bought some of those tandem stoker cranks off Ebay(seller mrbikeman). Took it down the dirts roads today.


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

2009 monocog flight 29er. Upgrades so far: bb7s, avid speed dial 7 levers, control tech ipost, fizik saddle, syncros riser bar, syncros lock ons.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

done


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

my 2000ish trek. a bunch of parts from pricepoint and some spray paint. its 32-16 now but tomorrow im ordering a 17t cog and a surley 1x1 fork. im pretty excited about being on a bike again, i havnt ridden for a year and a half or so



















thanks for looking. oh and i already put some candys on it so the platforms are gone


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

lc4 said:


> That other thread doesn't work anymore, at least the last couple of times I've tried to open it (with different browers...).
> 
> Here's mine in it's current set up:


I love this bike so much.


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

hahaha the shot from the back is my background right now


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

elgordo said:


> New Engin SS 29er. Bike rides beautifully ....


Probably one of the nicest looking bikes I have ever seen.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

Gabriel J said:


> Here's a picture I know i'll end up posting a bunch of times...It actually was my first mountain bike...a sweet '94 Diambondback Topanga my dad (R.I.P) bought me when I was 15. I rode it, raced it, loved it..then sold it. Just two months ago I tracked it down after over a decade and got it back..Removed all the components, treated the frame with evapo-rust and built it up with modern components..I'm sure i'll swap a couple different items before it's "
> final" stage..but here she is now:


That's awesome. I've got to give you props for putting parts worth x100 what the frame is worth, I wanted to do it with my old bike but couldn't justify it. Looks great.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

SlowerJoe said:


> done


And looks good SlowerJoe!


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

fireball_jones said:


> That's awesome. I've got to give you props for putting parts worth x100 what the frame is worth, I wanted to do it with my old bike but couldn't justify it. Looks great.


Thanks! You weren't the first one who thought it was a bit nuts to build it the way I did (ie: my wife)..The Fox fork cost more than the entire bike did new.

It rides awesome and I will ride it until the frame can no longer take my weight..then I will hang it on the wall. I will love this bike forever.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks lowball
cant wait till race season
our trails are closed at the time
was a blast in front of the house though
it is going to be a good year


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

crazychimpjimbo said:


> Ok so its not complete but here's mine at an early stage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to this one..... :eekster:


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

BunnV said:


> I'm looking forward to this one..... :eekster:


Hey Dude

Since that photo, She's come on a bit, last photo was this:










Inspired by Roybatty666, who has an amazing ScandAL example! Oddly having a little boy recently has helped me save £££ on ebay deals and so far she's come in under £400 :thumbsup: and thats including a FSA K-Force crank and Hope Headset not photographed!!

Do love this thread though!! Can browse for hours!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just an iPhone pic edited in the Photoshop App but it does the job for now!

Love this bike so much!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

crazychimpjimbo said:


> Do love this thread though!! Can browse for hours!!


Me too. I'm inspired...collecting parts now. Your build is the kind I like. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

This is my newest addition to the stable. 2008 Soma Groove, it has a mix of new and spare parts on a new frame.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

From this weekends ride.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

IMHO said:


> My Soul Cycles Hooligan built up to about ~22lbs. When racing, I opt for lighter tires to get down to ~21. :thumbsup:


I was wrong. Just had the bike weighed at the LBS after a ride and it was 22.5lbs...with the lighter tires.  Could get it down to a bit but I *love it* the way it is and anyway, I don't have a spare pile of cash lying around. :nono:


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

*updated pics*

just some updated pics of my ride. new parts came today after 4 wisdom teeth and a absessed tooth were pulled 32:17 no tensioner, im stoked:thumbsup:


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

Will I have a great Idea for a head badge for you 
:thumbsup:


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

hahaha i like it. ill see what i can dig up


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

glad you took it the right way 
i like the bike


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Just finished (except cutting the stearer) today:


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Simple and gorgeous*



driver bob said:


> Just finished (except cutting the stearer) today:


LOVE that Niner. Looking to build one up this summer. Looks like a perfect spec. Love the cranks and the whole thing- top-to-bottom. Now get her dirty and let us know how it rides!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

alshead said:


> LOVE that Niner. Looking to build one up this summer. Looks like a perfect spec. Love the cranks and the whole thing- top-to-bottom. Now get her dirty and let us know how it rides!


Been riding it for a couple of months with a steel fork upfront already and the bike is awesome. The weight difference between the carbon and steel is HUGE (!!).

I'll get the stearer cut on Monday and then take her out for a dirty ride


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

driver bob said:


> Been riding it for a couple of months with a steel fork upfront already and the bike is awesome. The weight difference between the carbon and steel is HUGE (!!).
> 
> I'll get the stearer cut on Monday and then take her out for a dirty ride


Looking forward to hearing how you find the carbon fork after riding the Niner steel.
The weight is great but I'm also wondering how it rides compared to a carbon fork with round-profile legs. Not so compliant I'm guessing.


----------



## None (Oct 31, 2005)

Too many glamour shots...


----------



## Bradyab (May 7, 2007)

*09 GT Peace 9r*

Here is my 09 gt peace 9r with 08 80mm reba fork. Awesome second bike and my first single speed.


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

2008 KHS DJ 300 frame, Bombshell Crushers, Marzocchi Dirt Jumper2, etc, etc.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Hud said:


> Looking forward to hearing how you find the carbon fork after riding the Niner steel.
> The weight is great but I'm also wondering how it rides compared to a carbon fork with round-profile legs. Not so compliant I'm guessing.


The previous (temp) fork was a 4130 steel fork from a Redline Monocog.

Just on my 10km commute to work this morning the difference in ride quality was very noticeable. Feedback from the trail was, for want of a better word, muted. With the steel fork I was feeling every piece of gravel or root on the ride. The bump was instantly transferred up to my arms.

With the carbon fork on everything was smoother and quieter. I was still getting trail feedback but the harshness that was there before is now gone and I felt a lot less arm fatigue.

Time for a longer, dirtier ride on the way home tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I had the frame lying around so thought i'd give it a go while i wait for the frame that is going to replace my Giant XTC Two2One SS specific frame. Hopefully i'll test it out this afternoon.


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

*the old fat*

in process now... just picked up an eno rear wheel...


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*That Fat is Phat*



SeattleDL said:


> in process now... just picked up an eno rear wheel...
> View attachment 517460


I LOVE that Team Chance rig. I'll be psyched to see how it turns out. I'm beginning a very similar project on a 92 Paramount Series 70 rig (my college bike- same vintage, I believe). I am going with a Forward Components EBB and found a Fox Float100 RLC w/ V-brake for cheap (I'll do the rebuild myself). It'd be cool to see what decisions we each make. I'm not going to dump a ton into it, but definitely want to make it a fun SS.

Not the best shot, but here's a pic of the Paramount:


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Currently building my first SS from my '92 Bontrager Race Lite. It's all together now except for brake lines. Pics from November:









I'll post pics of the finished bike this weekend. Can't wait to give this SS thing a shot!!


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Oohhh. That's going to be nice.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Ken said:


> 2008 KHS DJ 300 frame, Bombshell Crushers, Marzocchi Dirt Jumper2, etc, etc.


Nice looking DJ'er!

Which cranks are those?


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

Very cool Paramount, I'll look forward to seeing what it looks like as yours comes together too.

I'm probably going to do a Surly rigid fork so I can put on a front disc. Gets pretty muddy here in Seattle so the v brakes don't really do a whole lot...

Put the eno rear wheel on just now, it's a pretty slick system...

dave



alshead said:


> I LOVE that Team Chance rig. I'll be psyched to see how it turns out. I'm beginning a very similar project on a 92 Paramount Series 70 rig (my college bike- same vintage, I believe). I am going with a Forward Components EBB and found a Fox Float100 RLC w/ V-brake for cheap (I'll do the rebuild myself). It'd be cool to see what decisions we each make. I'm not going to dump a ton into it, but definitely want to make it a fun SS.
> 
> Not the best shot, but here's a pic of the Paramount:


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

Lowball said:


> Which cranks are those?


Shimano LX Hollowtech w/Primo platforms


----------



## Beaux (Nov 12, 2008)

Posted my Waltworks earlier in the thread but she has some new bling. Added the Hope brakes a while back and the white rims went on yesterday.


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

*Here's mine....*

ENO Crank
H-Bar
Juicy 5's
Mavic 819's laced to Hopes



















and an earlier image before the H-Bar and hydraulics....


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it just the angle or is the geometry very steep on that bike? Steep geo + you seat slammed forward on the rails seems like a lot of weight on the front wheel.


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

apat13 said:


> Is it just the angle or is the geometry very steep on that bike? Steep geo + you seat slammed forward on the rails seems like a lot of weight on the front wheel.


Probably just the camera angle, very wide angle lens. Head angle is 70.8, seat angle 72. Rides quite well actually. Build the frame myself earlier this year. I will be building the next version of it soon enough, one of the planned changes is a bit slacker HT angle on the next version. Seat is actually as far back as those Brooks allow... not forward on the rails at all.

For a first frame, I'm pretty pleased with how it came out.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

thrash said:


> Probably just the camera angle, very wide angle lens. Head angle is 70.8, seat angle 72. Rides quite well actually. Build the frame myself earlier this year. I will be building the next version of it soon enough, one of the planned changes is a bit slacker HT angle on the next version. Seat is actually as far back as those Brooks allow... not forward on the rails at all.
> 
> For a first frame, I'm pretty pleased with how it came out.


Yikes, I guess I didn't realize how far forward brooks saddles were oriented. Good for you for building your own frame :thumbsup:


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

apat13 said:


> Yikes, I guess I didn't realize how far forward brooks saddles were oriented. Good for you for building your own frame :thumbsup:


Not all Brooks, but that particular model is indeed a bit forward. Thanks for the comments, it was a fun project.


----------



## yak (Jul 3, 2006)

*Naked xxix and cotic roadrat offroad.*

xxix stripped naked and clearcoated.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

yak said:


> xxix stripped naked and clearcoated.


Nice. :thumbsup: I really like the Raleigh XXIX. There's also one on post #903 that's sharp looking, too.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

MMcG said:


> SS


MMcG! Love the LT fork man!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Lowball said:


> MMcG! Love the LT fork man!


Thanks. After a test ride and evaluation - the fork has come off in favor of a Salsa Cromoto Grande rigid fork. I'll be looking for some 29er wheels for it as well.

The Manitou Nixon went back on the Carver 96er. Nice thing about having the same headsets on both frames - fork swaps are easy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

*Getting ready to travel*

The SS getting cleaned up and ready to travel to warmer climates! :thumbsup:


----------



## el saltamontes (Oct 14, 2008)

my converted merlin...


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

i'm sure everyone's seen it, but just in case.....

































































coming soon:


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

johnny the boy said:


> i'm sure everyone's seen it, but just in case.....


Wow...that is breathtakingly beautiful...I am finding it difficult to look away.

Very well done sir.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks!
and it doesn't just look pretty, it gets abused, too.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

johnny the boy said:


> i'm sure everyone's seen it, but just in case.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one good looking bicycle.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the blunts


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Finally - here she is! My Misfit diSSent...just got her finished last Friday night. Haven't gotten a chance to get out on the trails yet, but can't wait!


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

not to knock your bike in any way, petey..
but i've never liked the "swoopy" forks on a mtb.
just my opinion.
carry on.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

johnny the boy said:


> not to knock your bike in any way, petey..
> but i've never liked the "swoopy" forks on a mtb.
> just my opinion.
> carry on.


That's okay - no offense taken :thumbsup: I've never had experience with "swoopy" forks before and I got these forks basically free with the frame (sale on the frame - $100 off...cost of fork - $90). I wanted to give a rigid fork a try and didn't want to put the $ down on a squish fork until I gave this a try. This was the more "budget friendly" option for me


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

My Karate Monkey in action.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Holy crap that rider has no head!!!!


Good looking bike - clean and subtle, I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Haha just missing for the shot. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

GrampBredo said:


> My Karate Monkey in action.


Rock and Roll!


----------



## cndoane (Feb 11, 2009)

:madman:


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Another spare parts build-needs longer forks...


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

120 said:


> Another spare parts build-needs longer forks...


Looks like an older Specialized Hardrock with a magic gear. I like the raw look.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

IMHO said:


> Looks like an older Specialized Hardrock with a magic gear. I like the raw look.


Yep, sure is! Thanks! 32X17


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's another. Bored today...


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

120 said:


> Here's another. Bored today...


Looks good with the blue. And I was gonna do the same with that color. Looks like I'll rock red now.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just completed...


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

That's really nice.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

It sure is.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

My Bianchi BASS










My San Jose



















And less related my grocery getter.


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

im not gonna lie, i dig the gocery getter haha


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

I like em all!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Outcast 26*

My first ever SS


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Enjoy a virtual walk around my recent convert:





































Got it down to 10 kg


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

This:









First got built up in to this:









And then it got changed and is currently looking like this:


----------



## bhunter (Apr 19, 2008)

*Just got my OS Bikes Blackbuck. Love it.*


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cool bike


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

MMcG said:


> This:


I like the clean look you have created but man' your seat is SLAMMED back on the rails. Maybe switch to a setback?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

apat13 said:


> I like the clean look you have created but man' your seat is SLAMMED back on the rails. Maybe switch to a setback?


I have moved it so it sits in the middle of the rails already. But thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## likeybikey (Nov 24, 2007)

*2008 Kona Explosif*

Not much riding going on around here lately, so I thought I'd take the bike out for a photo shoot.

Can't wait for spring!


----------



## Arkmage (Feb 10, 2009)

*Frame Up RIG*

Just finished my frame up RIG build. Misfit fork, stem, seatpost, and sprocket. ISAR spiderless chainring on M952 cranks.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Slingshot w/ENO and Larry.

jw


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Just got my replacement frame from Raleigh. Different color and longer seat tube. This thing rips, i love it more than the old one.

First ride


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

GrumpyOne said:


> Slingshot w/ENO and Larry.
> 
> jw


Yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Enjoy a virtual walk around my recent convert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from the chain tensioner, I love the look of your bike; with the narrow nobbies you stand out from the mtb crowd.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

After spending many hours browsing the two threads (The "Old" and The "New" Post Your Singlespeed) I got inspired and I converted my 3x9 bike into singlespeed  . 
From this:



















to this 




























Never going back to deraileurs and chainslapping; If I ever feel like gears, they will be internal. 
In the meantime I'm waiting for my new 29er ss.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

selin said:


> Apart from the chain tensioner, I love the look of your bike; with the narrow nobbies you stand out from the mtb crowd.


Thanks! That's the best chain tensioner on the market and it still sucks. I'm considering a new frame with track ends or an ENO hub...


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 19, 2007)

Not a MTB, but still slightly Cross-ish


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice - that's the Poacher, isn't it? Bet you're riding it offroad though 

Here's my On-One. 1 pic in winter clothes dressed for salt, the other in summer rig with new wheels and pretty blue cog with gold lockring.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Just finished my very first ground-up build, yet to put those knobbies to use...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Almost finished with the diet:

Easton carbon post and bars.
Easton EC90 stem
Hope Pro II + stans 355


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 19, 2007)

Velobike said:


> Very nice - that's the Poacher, isn't it? Bet you're riding it offroad though
> 
> Here's my On-One. 1 pic in winter clothes dressed for salt, the other in summer rig with new wheels and pretty blue cog with gold lockring.


Yes it is a Lincolnshire Poacher. Offroad rides, or better say, gravel roads are included. There is not too much real offroad terrain around. But this makes the bike even more so matching the local landscape and terrain. If On One didn´t intend to have it on mild offroad, why would they give it 37mm tyre clearance.:thumbsup:

@Yurtinus. Nice ride, a little bit baby poo coloured though 
Do you have a double cog on the hub?


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

Updated my Kona Hahanna. Got rid of the tensioner since I found my magic gear with the vertical dropouts. Running a 34/17. Works perfect for riding the hills here in Vancouver. I can ride it all but a few uphill streets here. And those are because it's 4 blocks and I run out of steam at the very end. Gonna work on that so I can make it to the top  Also upgraded my seat and seatpost. I don't mind that it's front brake only and have never had a problem braking suddenly, I just shift my weight back.

Anywho, here it is! Comments good/bad are welcome


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*My "winter project" Inbred build....*

I literally just finished this about an hour ago. I'll take some better pics and post them later.

This was my winter project. I purchased the frame locally and pieced this together with a combination of parts from my LBS, parts I had on hand, and E-Bay. Still waiting for my pedals to arrive.

Vital specs are as follows:

Frame - 20" Inbred 26er
Fork - Rock Shox Tora 318 Solo Air
Brakeset - Avid Elixir R SL w/ 160MM Rotors F/R
Wheelset - Sun Single Track w/ XT Hubs F/R
Crankset - Shimano XT w/ Blackspire 34T ring
Headset - Cane Creek S2
Bontrager Race seat post and stem
Bontrager Crowbar Handlebar
Ritchey seat and grips

This is not a high-end build by any means but hopefully it will turn out to be a solid bike. All in, I spent about $650 on it and it weighs in at 26.2 pounds on my bathroom scale.


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

*My Redline Monocog*


----------



## krismac (May 22, 2009)

stans eric eno with 18t trials freewheel laced with dt rev spokes alu red nipples and i just added 2.2 race kings SS tubeless (not in pic)


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

New "old" ride. Built up as a SS for this year and loving every mile of it. Writeup located here!

This is the most fun I've ever had on a MTB. Period. Going to be an interesting season in the Endurance series here in Wisconsin!

X-posting on the 29er board ;D


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

^^^^^ Very nice. I like that Fisher frame but have been scared away by reports of cracks/breakage.


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)

This is an updated picture of my Sycip - I think the last one was from a few years ago.


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

*Fat*

Finally getting this about where I want it... Messing with steerer length but not missing the front shock at all.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Shockpost and headset spacers seem a bit out of place on such a boutique frame, but other wise I think it is a beautiful bike!


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks apat - I agree, but my back disagrees... at least it's a vintage shockpost.... I may try it again with the old seatpost if my back allows...

Also agree on the spacers, still trying to tweak the fit a bit so hoping to ditch those soon. Been trying to find a good short 1" stem


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe look for an old ringle seatpost? Those things had almost 1" fore/aft flex and made any bike feel extremely forgiving.


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, I'll start looking!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That Fat Chance is lovely! Don't worry about the spacers as long as your back agrees with it.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

XCARTELX said:


> This is an updated picture of my Sycip - I think the last one was from a few years ago.


Dude, you do bikes and cars right!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

The latest incarnation of my SnakeDriver Single Speed Set up. changed out cranks, went to a Quiring built rigid fork, changed out tires to what you see here, and also changed to a really wide/flat FSA bar with nice sweep. Oh so nice!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

^^^ All I have to say is I really want to ride that bike. Looks great!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

My '97 Rockhopper conversion. Just under 25lbs w/ pedals. First singlespeed. LOVE IT!


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

I got my hands on one of those Royce Union badged Airbourne bikes. Not sure which model exactly so any guesses would be helpful. Lucky Strike, I think?

Now its a SS bike, my first dedicated one. Break in is going swell, I'll put earth underneath it if the weather cooperates this week.


















(Sweet, vintage Dirt Rag sticker is a MUST)









Trials Freewheel was NOT necessary, but I do enjoy the sound of angry bees while slacking.

Full Spec:

Frame - Airbourne Ti that was originally badged as a Royce Union. (Huffy owned both companies)
Fork - 2004 Marzochi MX comp
HS - Cane Creek 100
Wheels - White MI5 front, ENO Eccentric Rear, 32 hole, laced to Mavic 517 nos rims using DT Swiss A/L/P/I/N/E III spokes
Crank, BB, Ring - Raceface Evolve w Raceface signature Downhill bb. Surly 32 t ring
FW - White Trials 18t
Chain - Sram pc880
Peedles - Time Z control
Grips - Ergon GX2
Braks - LX canti rear, shimano el cheapo front V (Did you know that you can't put canti brakes on modern suspension forks? I didn't.) Now featuring a long pull left lever, short pull right lever. Single speeds need personality, right? 
Stem, Bars, Post, Saddle - Easton, Easton, Truvative, WTB SST
& it has a flask

I built and installed everything on the bike & it was a very satisfying experience. I wish it did not take as long as it did, but that's what I get for forgetting about cantis on a susp fork w/o mounts & lacing the wheels with alpines. I think that there is a good chance this bike goes rigid - especially given how good and cheap a 1x1 fork is. Then I guess i'll put the front Canti on (but only b/c there is a special place in my heart for the agony of adjusting canti brakes).


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

Surly 1x1 in front.


----------



## billmania (Nov 20, 2008)

It's been posted these before, but here goes anyway...
































06(ish) Giant XTC Composite 69er
Rims: Velocity Blunt Rims (Red)
Tires: Kenda Karma Tires
Seatpost:	Race Face Next Seatpost
Saddle: WTB Silverado Saddle
Headset Cap: Niner YAWYD (You Are What You Drink) Top Cap with Bell's Oberon Cap
Handlebar: FSA XC287 Handlebar
Hubs: Surly (F&R)
Singleator: Surly Singleator
Chain: SRAM PC-980
Stem: RaceFace
Brakes Avid Elixir CR Front: 185mm, Rear: 160mm
Crank: Truvativ Stylo
Chainrings:	Surly (Currently 33x18)
Fork: White Brothers Rock Solid
https://www.custercyclery.com/


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

*My *****....*




































































































Specs:

Selma Frame
Lefty Carbon SL 80mm conversion
XTR Levers
XT Calipers
Stans ZTR Arch wheels
Pro Wheel Builder.com Powdercoat Blue/White Spokes/Black Nips
Lefty Hub
King Rear Hub
KMC Blue Chain
Specialized S Works Carbon Bar ( soon to be replaced with Easton )
Thompson Stem/Post
King Headset
EPS Silicon Grips
Specialized Phenom Saddle
Conti Race King Rubber
XT Crank
Look White Pedals


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

Specs:

Niner S.I.R. 9 Frame
Niner DKG Seatpost Clamp 29.6 mm Bolt-on
Nude Carbon 29er Fork (Black Carbon), 1-1/8" Threadless, Disc, 29 "
TruVativ Stylo 1.1 GXP 175mm 32-RG Black Crankset w/ BB
Surly BMX Single Cassette Cog 20t
Surly Single-Speed Kit, Spacers and Lockring
SRAM PC-870 6,7,8-Speed Chain Silver with Powerlink
Avid Elixir CR Disc 160mm Rotor
Handspun 29" Deore XT M756 Mavic TN719d, Black, 32h
Cane Creek S-3 1-1/8" Black Threadless Headset
Thomson 27.2 x 330mm Black
TruVativ Stylo WC Rise 680x15mm 9x5d Bend 31.8 Black
Ergon GP1L Performance Grips Large
TruVativ Stylo Team 31.8 100mm Black
WTB Silverado Pro Saddle Black NiCro Rails
Continental Mountain King 29x 2.4" Black Folding
Stan's Tubeless Conversion
Shimano M520 Clipless Pedals


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got this a couple of days ago and threw on some new brakes and a new crank. So far I am really impressed with it. Already got a list of items want to customize it with but all in time.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's my attempt at a singlespeed. I am still waiting for the headset.


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

What spacer kit is that? I like that tapered spacer beside the lockring 










Specs:

Selma Frame
Lefty Carbon SL 80mm conversion
XTR Levers
XT Calipers
Stans ZTR Arch wheels
Pro Wheel Builder.com Powdercoat Blue/White Spokes/Black Nips
Lefty Hub
King Rear Hub
KMC Blue Chain
Specialized S Works Carbon Bar ( soon to be replaced with Easton )
Thompson Stem/Post
King Headset
EPS Silicon Grips
Specialized Phenom Saddle
Conti Race King Rubber
XT Crank
Look White Pedals[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Pink57 said:


>


Nice bike. How do you like that saddle?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Second frame replacement within 9 weeks. Now it's a 2010 Kona Unit instead of a 2009.:thumbsup:

Starting to add some red bling...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Spok75 said:


> What spacer kit is that? I like that tapered spacer beside the lockring


[/QUOTE]
it comes stock with ss king hubs. and the taper your seeing is the lockring. its a pretty external lockring.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Ragley TD-1


























More...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

holy tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That Ragley is pure jewelery. Make sure it gets ridden as hard as it should.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Orkje said:


> That Ragley is pure jewelery. Make sure it gets ridden as hard as it should.


Thanks! Oh don't you worry, it will!

I will be sure to report back when it is covered in dirt


----------



## AndySTi (Aug 19, 2009)

My Singular Swift


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

mijome07 said:


> Nice bike. How do you like that saddle?


I can only assume you are saying that because it is looking like it rests on my taint then to actually sit on it. It's comfortable actually since it puts me in the seat, however it ripped a pair of my baggies not too long ago. And if you're actually serious about the saddle its quite comfortable, its almost like a WTB saddle but much cheaper.

















I ride this bike mainly, the 26er is for friends to use or when this one is down.


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I can only assume you are saying that because it is looking like it rests on my taint then to actually sit on it. It's comfortable actually since it puts me in the seat, however it ripped a pair of my baggies not too long ago. And if you're actually serious about the saddle its quite comfortable, its almost like a WTB saddle but much cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I got one. Not bad and I agree. Similar to a WTB I was using.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

AIR9 Carbon and my little helper.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Good gawd it looks like an F1 car. Freakin sweet!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

2melow said:


> AIR9 Carbon


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Nothing special and I am sure many of you have already seen it in other posts but finally got around to putting it here.

GT Peace Frame
RS Psylo 
Merek carbon stem/bars
BB7 brakes
Yeti Lock on grips
Some ebay made in China Ti post
Fizik carbon saddle
Maxis Ignitor tires (1.95 r - 2.1 fr)
Velocity VXC rims
WI Eno hubs
WI Trials Freewheel
XTR Crank
Home Brewed 32 chainwheel (not pictured)
Frog pedals


----------



## ElbowScabs (Oct 9, 2008)

*NINER One 9*










Love this bike.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

2melow said:


> AIR9 Carbon and my little helper.


ah man that fork just flows soo well with that frame.....


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

2melow said:


> AIR9 Carbon and my little helper.


Sweet! I usually like old-school, classic styling but seeing this made me appreciate modern styling more. Looks like a "concept" bike. Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

My chunky Inbred currently built towards chunky trails. 29.5lbs of capable SS hardtail:thumbsup: Between putting my susp fork back on, beefier tires front and back (esp the Stout up front), and the 30" bars, this bike feels completely transformed from the lighter rigid bike it has been since last summer


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Jesus, how do you make it 30lbs? I ride a large frame HT thats 24, I don't even know how I'd add 6 lbs. 

Bet it hauls at speed through rough stuff though.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> Jesus, how do you make it 30lbs? I ride a large frame HT thats 24, I don't even know how I'd add 6 lbs.
> 
> Bet it hauls at speed through rough stuff though.


most of the build isn't bad at all, but I started with a large handicap from a 6lb frame and a 5lb fork :shocked: She'd be in the 25lb range with an Alu frame and a good fork. You're right, she does haul


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, I will stop complaining about my 25.97 lbs steel frame ss now. Should be down to low 24's once the new rigid White Bros fork shows up tomorrow!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just finished it today 

*Cranks are fixed!*


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^wow that thing is ugly!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Dude, I love orange! Go Broncos! Love the Lefty set up as well. Tight fit on the rear brake. That sort of sucks. I guess they want you to use a hydraulic set up.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

*Blingless...*


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Good title after the past couple! Still, something can be said about a blacked out set up.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Blingless? No. Cranks, tensioners,and shiny paint are all bling. "Understated" is a better description for your bike. 

Its nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Norstern1,

I'm surprised you did not go with 2.4 front/rear especially on a rigid and with a KM having gobs of space for really any tire. I do like the Johnny Cash look though.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

1SPD said:


> Good title after the past couple! Still, something can be said about a blacked out set up.


Thanks! Yeah, no bling but with style...


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

BunnV said:


> Blingless? No. Cranks, tensioners,and shiny paint are all bling. "Understated" is a better description for your bike.
> 
> Its nice :thumbsup:


I thought "bling" is associated with colorful, anodized/painted parts. Understated is a nice term for it, i'll take it.  Thanks!


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Norstern1,
> 
> I'm surprised you did not go with 2.4 front/rear especially on a rigid and with a KM having gobs of space for really any tire. I do like the Johnny Cash look though.


I really like fat tires for the cush they provide but at the last minute changed my mind because i took into consideration rolling resistance. Since this is my 1st SS & 29'er, i didn't want my 1st experience to be pedalling a very heavy bike so i said i was gonna test the waters by using a narrow set of tires. I find them adequate for the type of rides i do with the bike but i really do miss the comfort of chunky tires. I'll probably wear them out 1st before changing to 2.3 or 2.4. Thanks!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

nordstern1 said:


> I really like fat tires for the cush they provide but at the last minute changed my mind because i took into consideration rolling resistance. Since this is my 1st SS & 29'er, i didn't want my 1st experience to be pedalling a very heavy bike so i said i was gonna test the waters by using a narrow set of tires. I find them adequate for the type of rides i do with the bike but i really do miss the comfort of chunky tires. I'll probably wear them out 1st before changing to 2.3 or 2.4. Thanks!


tread design and rubber compound affect rolling resistance more than size does, plus a larger volume tire with short tread doesn't have to weight too much. Even if you assume higher volume tires weigh more and so would feel a bit slower getting up to speed, if the design is right they should still roll and coast well. The WTB Weirwolf, for example, is huge in comparison ("true" 2.3 casing instead of true 1.85" casing on the MK2.2) but has a fast tread pattern and only weighs <100g more. It all depends on your terrain though.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

hmmm...didn't occur to me to think of it that way. Shows that i have much to learn regarding tires.  I just rely on what i know based on my experiences like for example, my 2.1 Crossmarks roll faster/easier compared to my 2.3 Nevs & 2.4 Fat Alberts. Bigger knobs/wide casing = slower rolling, small knobs/small casing = faster...

Thanks for the info, man.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

nordstern1 said:


> hmmm...didn't occur to me to think of it that way. Shows that i have much to learn regarding tires.  I just rely on what i know based on my experiences like for example, my 2.1 Crossmarks roll faster/easier compared to my 2.3 Nevs & 2.4 Fat Alberts. Bigger knobs/wide casing = slower rolling, small knobs/small casing = faster...
> 
> Thanks for the info, man.


glad to help. the huge difference in feel and performance is almost too much for me... I can barely get a tire half worn without wanting to try some other new one and see how it does, lol


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

You didn't really shoot for weight weenie-ness on any other component on that bike, put some damn monster truck tires on it and call it a day!


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

*Newbie to SS conversion*

removed


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Orange Inbred and lefty.... I like it!!!:thumbsup:
> The only problem is that On-One SS frames don't "like" BB7.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice GT :thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the Rhasta version of GT Peace, but I like that blue color scheme.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> You didn't really shoot for weight weenie-ness on any other component on that bike, put some damn monster truck tires on it and call it a day!


I'm a recovering weight-weenie so 2.4 is pretty much "monster truck" category for me. 

By the way, 24 lbs. is a decent weight for it, don't you think?


----------



## Mishgun (Feb 25, 2010)

*Custom on Author Solution early 00'...*


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

*1997 Cannondale CAD3 SS Conversion*

My recent 1997 Cannondale CAD3 SS Conversion.:thumbsup:


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

*2004 - Trek 4300*

Bought this bike as a whole for $62.50 that came with a trashed fork, rusted chain.









$0 new paintjob from leftover spray cans
$45 fork
$15 steerer cut and starnut installation
$10 grips
$22 singlespeed conversion kit
$0 old chain laying around
$2 reflective tape
$8 new brake levers
$8 SS chain bolts
$24 truvativ isoflow crankset

total cost $196.50

Kinda went over budget but I like how it rides. Setting it up for commute around the UC Berkeley campus for this upcoming year - it is around 26 pounds, so its no lightweight.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


>


Now I pretty much have to paint my GT over the winter! Either going to go with a Lime Green or Orange like the On One above! Looks great!


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

selin said:


> After spending many hours browsing the two threads (The "Old" and The "New" Post Your Singlespeed) I got inspired and I converted my 3x9 bike into


That's a big-ass gear you're pushing... what is it???


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

*Since I haven't posted it in this thread...*

...my bike


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

*My first build*

After a few dumb mistakes here are some updated pics :madman: .....


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's mine- first ride tomorrow...


----------



## Cy Trivialities (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

Bare with me, here's my first attempt @ an S.S. build.

My Ebay built GT Chucker.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Cy Trivialities said:


>


Cool!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Gearing up for a duathalon (SS division)

















Setup as 46x16


----------



## frontierwolf (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's my new ride, an older 18" monocog 29er frame I picked up on craigslist and put together with spare parts. Stripped and repainted the frame with rusto satin black. I've got a new seat post coming in the mail, since the stock one has a slight bend in it. This is my first non-dropbar ride in about two years, so it's taking some getting used to.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

nuffink said:


> ...my bike


I like it alot... Subdued and clean with a bit of retro.


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Finished the bike about 6 months ago but been super busy so only just got around to posting!!! I had a change of plan as my geared commuter kept letting me down so she is now my commuter and my Giant has just been converted to singlespeed to for off road mayhem!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

crazychimpjimbo said:


> Finished the bike about 6 months ago but been super busy so only just got around to posting!!! I had a change of plan as my geared commuter kept letting me down so she is now my commuter and my Giant has just been converted to singlespeed to for off road mayhem!


NICE......VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

crazychimpjimbo said:


> Finished the bike about 6 months ago ..... my geared commuter kept letting me down so she is now my commuter ......


Commuter? :???: 
Man, that is _WAY_ too nice to be labeled a "commuter" :eekster:
I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Hahahahaa.... Well this little commuter with 44:12 lets me take roadies on hills  Also have all schwalbe rubber on her now!! Im going to stick with her as a commuter for now, 6 months of trouble free commuting.... Touch wood!

Ill post photos of my Giant SS off roader soon!!


----------



## littlepitboy (Apr 4, 2010)

My new ss project - cam pics - 23 heavy lbs...

GT Backwoods 97' Frame,Deore 2010 Crank-Vbrakes,Epicon Fork w/ remote lockout,Race Face Flat Bar, Truvativ Stylo Race stem,Mavic 117 Vbrake Rims, Kore Lightweight 26.8 seatpost, SRAM Grips, WTB Rocket V saddle, 2.1 Crossmarks, Bontrager Lightweight Tubes, Shimano M540 and Truvativ Platform Pedals, Shimano XT brake cables.


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

*Trek Singletrack*

Out of all my bikes, this one is my favorite and sees the most ride time. The bobo garage pictures don't really do it justice.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Finished this "project" up last night and took an early a.m. camera phone pic before heading in to work. 
SS build based around an Azonic Steelhead frame. I need a different rear tire (actually could use a better tire combo to add to this)


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*09 Fisher Rig*

Have played with a couple of 26er SS's, but it never took. Got this Fisher Rig a couple of weeks ago and can't seem to ride anything else. Kicking my butt, but loving it nonetheless.

09 Fisher Rig. 
Extended fork to 100mm
Niner Flat Top 9 bars (looking for some 17 deg Salsa Pro Moto's)
Spec'd Purgatory Front, Cap'n Rear. Tubeless.
Otherwise, mostly stock.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

Finally took a few shots of my selma.

I did not build this, I couldn't afford to build it new, lol. so I snatched it up on CL. I have added my own touch to it though with different bar and wheels.

'09 Salsa Selma
Fox RLC 80mm
King Headset
Stan's Crest/DT supercomp/DT240s w/ thrubolt
Conti MK 2.2
Juicy Five... they just work
WI Eno cranks with 34 tooth ring and Ti BB
XTR pedals
Ritchey WCS stem
Salsa Lock on grips
Easton monkeylite XC lowrise bar
King 19 tooth rear cog
Thompson post
Selle SLK saddle

I love it so far, couldn't ask for more. ready to climb anything and rip through singletrack
22.04 lbs










cockpit 






too clean, I know... it gets it's fair share of mud.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally I can access this thread and I am glad to see cool Bikes posted here.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Dec 30, 2003)

*Fisher*

Just started SSing. Man is it a blast.


----------



## tfkid (Mar 12, 2010)

*Bontrager SS*

98 Privateer conversion, I think I want to paint it and put on new decals.
and I think I need to go from 32x16 to 32x20


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Mr Pink57 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup: 
I like the orange Inbred, guess that's the reason I bought one.
And because it rides very good.
I haven BB7's myself, but have no issues with the rear brake.
the trick is to loosen the outer adjuster-knob and to tighten the cable a bit.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

BokorSolo said:


> Out of all my bikes, this one is my favorite and sees the most ride time. The bobo garage pictures don't really do it justice.


Nice! What ratio are you using for magic gear?


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

blak_byke said:


> Nice! What ratio are you using for magic gear?


32x17. High enough to pick up speed, low enough for my weak legs!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Cool. 32x17 and you don't need tensioner, nice.

I wonder if any odd teeth cog would fit without tensioner.


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

*another one*

just built this up... the chain is a bit bluer than I thought it was going to be... but I'm sure that'll change after a few rides...

need to route that brake line a little more cleanly too now that I look at it...


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

jackspade said:


> Cool. 32x17 and you don't need tensioner, nice.
> 
> I wonder if any odd teeth cog would fit without tensioner.


That would definitely be a cool concept to work on. I love not needing the tensioner. It is a truly low maintenance machine.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

BokorSolo said:


> That would definitely be a cool concept to work on. I love not needing the tensioner. It is a truly low maintenance machine.


Theoretically, if you kept the same front chainring, you'll need to add/remove a half link for every 2 teeth difference in cog size.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

thasingletrackmastah said:


> Very nice :thumbsup:
> *I like the orange Inbred*, guess that's the reason I bought one.
> And because it rides very good.
> I haven BB7's myself, but have no issues with the rear brake.
> the trick is to loosen the outer adjuster-knob and to tighten the cable a bit.


Than you're going to love the new Jagwire Ripcord set I put on today. I also put new brake pads and rotors. Rained so no real test ride.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally I got a 15 bucks 15.5" steel frame and transfer all of my other bike parts, the seller said it's made in Japan.

The size match my height 5'4". AND I bought 2, in case I broke this one. I think this is tange not chromoly since it feels different - but still good especially the ground clearance which designed for 175mm crank arm.

I am planning to get suspension fork, which is only 15 bucks it's great and sturdy and cheap but it's oversized sigh...

Finally decided to go 32x20 with 1.95 tires so I can stand and push not just spinning and sit .
I've tested the same steep route of my old 22x16 1.50 but the result I got faster with this new setting and when it come to steep I start to walk in the same spot. So it's no different with my old settings - shift to walk when it's to steep.

I just wondering about the headtube/fork angle which is I think it looks a little to forward so please comment about it. The steer feels a little bit heavy compare to my other frame.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

the front end "pushed" a little forward shouldn't affect your climbing at all, that's just your lack of strenght  
what it does is it lenghthens the wheelbase making it more stable at faster speeds when going downhill, it hinders really tight switches, and makes it a bit more supple to ride, among other features. it looks fine to me, if you feel like it is a bit "tall" on the front, then that can affect climbing. you can fix that by removing spacers to lower the stem, flat bars, flip stem upside down, bars upside down, etc,,,,

have fun, nice bike.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*TransAM*










TransAM


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

hozzerr1 said:


> the front end "pushed" a little forward shouldn't affect your climbing at all, that's just your lack of strenght
> what it does is it lenghthens the wheelbase making it more stable at faster speeds when going downhill, it hinders really tight switches, and makes it a bit more supple to ride, among other features. it looks fine to me, if you feel like it is a bit "tall" on the front, then that can affect climbing. you can fix that by removing spacers to lower the stem, flat bars, flip stem upside down, bars upside down, etc,,,,
> 
> have fun, nice bike.


The steer is heavy when turn not while climbing. Blame it on the steep hill LOL.

I've look some bikes here and apparently some of them have the headtube/fork angle just like mine. So I guess it's not a problem, it's just that my eyes it's a bit unusual too see the 'pushed' front end fork on rigid one.

And the thing you mention about downhill stuffs, the front end 'pushed' really works well. It feels better than my older frame on the bad road. I love this bike more and more.


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just picked this up tonight:


----------



## hakalugi (Nov 15, 2005)

That turned out purty damn saw-wheat Bill ... hows it ride?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Lowball said:


> [
> 
> TransAM


Love the bike. I'd be tempted, but the HA and I aren't buddies.


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

hakalugi said:


> That turned out purty damn saw-wheat Bill ... hows it ride?


Ride is AWESOME! We'll see if I can hang with the SSSSU guys tomorrow morning though... ouch.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

umarth said:


> Love the bike. I'd be tempted, but the HA and I aren't buddies.


Thanks umarth!

It's been a of fun...something I thought I'd never say about single speed riding...but this bike is very user friendly and very versatile.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

The Diesel said:


>


I like!! Is that a raleigh badge I spy?


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr Pink57 said:


>


Whats the deal with those cranks?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

KYjelly said:


> Whats the deal with those cranks?


I think they use to call that "bio-pace"


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

crazychimpjimbo said:


> I like!! Is that a raleigh badge I spy?


Yep its a 09 XXIX frame.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Before people run away with the wrong impression and start doing unimaginable things to their bikes and, subsequently, bodies:



> Cranks are fixed!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

You know, I saw this picture back a few pages ago and did not even notice the cranks. Guess I was too wrapped up in the orange and Can. shock. Too funny!


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*Inbred 26'er - I love this bike.....*

I took a couple of crappy camera phone trailhead pics. I know this has been stated a million times but this is a great frame. I'm not crazy about the decals but at this point it would cost me more to repaint the frame than it cost me to buy it and that money could go towards a better fork and wheelset.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Ratman said:


> I took a couple of crappy camera phone trailhead pics. I know this has been stated a million times but this is a great frame. I'm not crazy about the decals but at this point it would cost me more to repaint the frame than it cost me to buy it and that money could go towards a better fork and wheelset.


You seem to forget that bicycles are designed to motivate the buyer to coat them in mud.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

umarth said:


> You seem to forget that bicycles are designed to motivate the buyer to coat them in mud.


Wow!!!

The folks over at Tread Lightly would seem to disagree (see 1st bullet point).


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Ratman said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> The folks over at Tread Lightly would seem to disagree (see 1st bullet point).


Come visit the PNW, sweetheart.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Ratman said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> The folks over at Tread Lightly would seem to disagree (see 1st bullet point).


Really?!? WTF? I've heard of Tread Lightly for off road vehicles but for bikes that's a little too much for me. We take care of our trails but I don't think I have ever abide by these rules except maybe the riding while on drugs thing, :eekster:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

wanna tread lightly?
wider mud tires so they cut into the ground less.


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

The D.I.S.S.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Murdered
out


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Murdered
> out


:thumbsup: It's all flat black; came that way from the factory. The only non-stock stuff that's on it is the CK headset and Time ATAC Alium pedals.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

2014 Update:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Just my ordinary cadence bike helps me build my long sleep stamina. Just a cheap alu folding bike 36x18 16", I've riding this machine for around 4 month before I rode MTB again.

I was thinking to build another SS MTB for cadence since my current SS is become 32x20 for touring. I am planning build another one with my old setting 22x16 with super slick tires but still think about the budget and the space. I just need the wheel-set and brake-set though.

I found that for cadence is better with small rims because the momentum is small so I get less coasting and more pedal, so I am a little confuse to build another one or not.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Spent about 2 hrs viewing on the great bikes in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## pap (Aug 11, 2008)

*Freshly Built*

I put this together a few days ago. Loving it so far!










































Pap


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1992 Trek 820*

i call this my "leftover bike" built mainly from leftovers, i bought this trek for $10, threw everything out except for the frame and wheels and made use of some decent parts i had kept for so long..


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

The Indy Fab & the Trek are both sweet in their own ways. Congrats on nice builds to both of you.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@Fishcreek
That's a nice bike you have there. Do you mind to post another pic of your bike but this time show the stem and handlebar from front? Is it an oversized handlebar?

I've just change my handlebar into high raiser, a little bit feel strange at first but now I am a little bit get used to it, it's just like riding big BMX which is nice. I feel like I am fifteen LOL.

BTW you never stop inspiring me to change my bike parts and setup.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

EEEEWWWWWW, new fav! Lovn' the IF!


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the IF bike. I've always liked those frames but could never bring myself to spend that kind of money on one.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1997 Rocky Mountain Cardiac*



jackspade said:


> @Fishcreek
> That's a nice bike you have there. Do you mind to post another pic of your bike but this time show the stem and handlebar from front? Is it an oversized handlebar?


here you go, the bars are OS. this '97 RM went through lots of changes and recently switched my forks to a kona p2.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Is that a TT/tri saddle?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Is that a TT/tri saddle?


yes, very plush with ti rails.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

pap said:


> Loving it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it too, especially the green accents. Killer...:thumbsup:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@Fishcreek
Thanks a lot for the pics, I love your cardiac paired with thomson stem and I love the straight fork.
Oh BTW can you post more pic from front of your Trek 820? I am curious.

I think I am gonna change my stem to Truvativ Hussefelt since that's cheapest stem that I can afford that have the spec I need 0 degree 60mm but I think I have to get another handlebar since it's 31.8 while mine is 25.4 or maybe some Amoeba Borla stem but still not sure.


----------



## pap (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! Most of the build parts are transplants from my previous two bikes. They finally found their way home. 

Pap


----------



## Larry_flint (Jul 7, 2010)

*Mine*

I just put it together. I'm riding it for the first time tonight.

It's not the pink one.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Audijob/BikeStuff#5517253386783354818


----------



## Larry_flint (Jul 7, 2010)

*Mine*

I just put it together. I'm riding it for the first time tonight.

It's not the pink one.








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Bike stuff[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

The pink one looks like my DH bike!!!...........Drew


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice conversion, flint. You should pick up a cheap rigid fork and try that out. Also, if you end up liking it, pick up an ENO rear hub from ernesto.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice Trek you have there flint and I want to see you riding the pink one LOL.

I love the color and the brakeset it's so retro.


----------



## Larry_flint (Jul 7, 2010)

*Mine*

Thanks guys, I took it out for a 8 miler last night, It kicked my ass, The brakes suck, I need disk, and a better front fork. sorry, I'm to old for a rigid fork. Maybe I add a 29" front wheel?

I need to make sure I really like it before I throw more $$ at it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Larry_flint said:


> I just put it together. I'm riding it for the first time tonight.


I want those sweet Ritchey ZMax red rubber tires! Give them to me!!!!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Larry_flint said:


> I just put it together. I'm riding it for the first time tonight.
> 
> It's not the pink one.


I like your E30 racer. Great avatar! :thumbsup:


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

BunnV said:


> I like your E30 racer. Great avatar! :thumbsup:


tisk tisk. that's a Audi 4000.

What engine? AAN????!?!!


----------



## Larry_flint (Jul 7, 2010)

*It is an Audi*

With a PT 3.6l V8 and some other goodies


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

Larry_flint said:


> With a PT 3.6l V8 and some other goodies


love it! used to have a URs4. Now have B6 A4 and MKI 225 TT.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

nmanchin said:


> tisk tisk. that's a Audi 4000.


Oh $hit! My BMW card is gonna get revoked!
I need some glasses :sad:

Anyway, I still like the car :thumbsup: I really love the new A4 Avant but Audi doesn't offer it with a manual in the US.


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

Larry_flint said:


> I just put it together. I'm riding it for the first time tonight.
> 
> It's not the pink one.
> 
> ...


Dude, Trek Singletracks and by far the most sick nasty single speed conversions of all time... IMO. I love mine. Your's looks old school cool.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Realized a couple of weeks ago that I had just about enough parts laying around in the garage to rebuild the Monocog.

A trip to the LBS for grips and a headset this morning and she's back together ad looking good:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep, looking sharp! But I've been informed by my wife that your scarecrow is freaky.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Yep, looking sharp! But I've been informed by my wife that your scarecrow is freaky.


serious crows demand serious action.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

The scarecrow was chosen by my 3 year old daughter. Maybe I should be worried !!!


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

Chain's a very tiny bit snug, but everything spins freely.


----------



## littlebus (Apr 25, 2010)

my new niner one 9...first single speed...


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

me stoked on the new to me ss










muss frame
sid world cup fork
shimano pro stem/post/bars
slx hydraulic brakes
wtb wheelset
xtr crankset

ss is fun!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

333: awesome, enjoy the ride! Los Angeles was voted top 10 worst cities to live in, glad you're having fun in it!


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

living wise, ya it's crazy. but we have amazing mountains E/W/N/S to make up for it.


----------



## Dahbeed (Mar 9, 2010)

My 04 Hardrock SS


----------



## I.V.A. (Feb 19, 2007)

One Evil speed.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

A few from today.....first ride after putting it all together last night.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

333 said:


> me stoked on the new to me ss
> 
> shimano pro stem/post/bars
> 
> ss is fun!


Looks good!:thumbsup:

More photos of stem/post/bars please


----------



## futurerocker1 (Sep 16, 2009)

*first ss!*

this is my first SS, and love it so far! just came back from the trails and felt faster than before. Got the forte SS kit and wanted to try and run w/o the tensioner so used a half link, but chain is still kinda tight. Was hoping it would stretch a bit and be perfect.

Also would love to get a frame with track drop outs down the road sometime, but this is what I have for now!


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

illnacord said:


> 333: awesome, enjoy the ride! Los Angeles was voted top 10 worst cities to live in, glad you're having fun in it!


just wondering. wasn't new york voted #1?


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

current SS:









and it is in desperate need of a matching crankset, blue LX cranks really don't look right.


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

My first SS was a VooDoo, solid bike!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

markj2k4 said:


> and it is in desperate need of a matching crankset, blue LX cranks really don't look right.


Is it possible to polish those cranks to bare aluminum?


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

perttime said:


> Is it possible to polish those cranks to bare aluminum?


Yes, you could. I would but polished aluminum won't match the titanium frame. I am likely going to go with a 970 xtr or slx crank the machined aluminum and black of the cranks should go quite nicely.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

jtemple said:


> My first SS was a VooDoo, solid bike!


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

littlebus said:


> my new niner one 9...first single speed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlebus (Apr 25, 2010)

selin said:


> littlebus said:
> 
> 
> > my new niner one 9...first single speed...
> ...


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Cross-post from 29er forum. Just finished her last night:

Sorry for the crappy nighttime garage pics





































Parts:

XT Hubs laced to BWW Pure 29er wheels
Cane creek s3 headset
Misfit Fubars
Oury grips (may be replaced b/c they keep spinning)
shimano m540 pedals
bontrager race lite seatpost
WTB SST saddle
Jadwire DIY cable set
Avid BB7 brakes and levers
salsa seatpost clamp
dimension cogs 20/16
Surly chainrings 30/34
Sugino XD 600 crankset
Wolverine rear tire 
Weirwolf 2.55 front tire
(will be adding a BGG bashguard)


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice, I like the freewheel/fixie on the same side of the hub.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jtemple said:


> Nice, I like the freewheel/fixie on the same side of the hub.


i wish there is such thing.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

jtemple said:


> Nice, I like the freewheel/fixie on the same side of the hub.


it's just two different cogs, both on the freehub.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> i wish there is such thing.


Tuh duh!


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

byknuts said:


> it's just two different cogs, both on the freehub.


Oh, yeah, I guess I didn't think of that. Two different cog sizes, not one freewheel, one fixie. Oops!


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Holy CRAP! Are your legs like 5' long! Nice HG by the way. Slap an EBB on it and it will really clean up the look of it (no more tensioner!) My buddy "badmechanic" has an HG with a Forward Components ebb and says it works great. No problems what so ever.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

What's wrong with you desecrating that HomeGrown like that? 

Yellow fork? Pink chain? Shame, shame on you! =P

I'm sure it rides like a ****ing rocket though! :thumbsup:


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

zaskaranddriver said:


> What's wrong with you desecrating that HomeGrown like that?
> 
> Yellow fork? Pink chain? Shame, shame on you! =P
> 
> I'm sure it rides like a ****ing rocket though! :thumbsup:


I know, shame on me, I'm a naught not-fashionable guy 

about the EBB, it wil be my first winter on a ss. So if I like it, the ebb is an option. But for now, I like how my rearhub matches my chain :skep:


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

*2011 Kona Unit 2-9*

Just getting into the SS world, here's the new ride.

Started off with a stock 2011 Kona Unit 2-9

Changes:









The only pending change right now is the seatpost, the Brooks has less rear adjustment available than most saddles, so I found a seatpost with more rear offset which will give me the room I need for saddle adjustment.

(you can click on the images for larger versions.)


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Love the NO Shox stickers!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

tarzan said:


> I know, shame on me, I'm a naught not-fashionable guy
> 
> about the EBB, it wil be my first winter on a ss. So if I like it, the ebb is an option. But for now, I like how my rearhub matches my chain :skep:


If you run an EBB (eccentric bottom bracket) you could keep your pretty rear hub!


----------



## Andy0912 (Jul 1, 2009)

2melow said:


> AIR9 Carbon and my little helper.


wow, this is one good looking bike!


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

1SPD said:


> Love the NO Shox stickers!


You can buy some; I did!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=650372


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

tarzan said:


>


None of the colors match. It's eccentric but looks very slick and clean. I love it, looks like a blast to ride.


----------



## Andy0912 (Jul 1, 2009)

More pictures and review at
https://constipatedsmiles.blogspot.com/2010/10/gran-royale-lurker-review.html


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

BokorSolo said:


> None of the colors match. It's eccentric but looks very slick and clean. I love it, looks like a blast to ride.


thx mate! It sure is a blast to ride!


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

Stripped down the Sok to Raw AL.....

Just was not a fan of the white pannels......


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

And a better photo from this morning:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

MMcG said:


>


That's a nice looking bike!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got all sorts of new stuff!
XT Cranks 180
Paul Hub WORD
WI 20t
DT Comp spokes
DT Brass nips

And a little FW sound 

_click to play_

Sorry for poor pics, cell phone :/


----------



## Way (Sep 22, 2010)

*2011 Monocog*

Monocog 2011. Just got my first 29er in SS. Been out of biking for years. Hope to get onto some trails in the near future. 15" frame. Clearance shown with the stock Kenda 2.2.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

*Rigid 26" SS*

My early 90s mtb race frame came back from extended loan this year. 
Still had the original fork, put that on and have been enjoying my first SS.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice set up Mark.



MMcG said:


>


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> My early 90s mtb race frame came back from extended loan this year.
> Still had the original fork, put that on and have been enjoying my first SS.


OMG this is MERLIN!!!

Once I have this amazing bike, but it's too bad that I was so stupid to sell this bike few years ago.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

jackspade said:


> OMG this is MERLIN!!!
> 
> Once I have this amazing bike, but it's too bad that I was so stupid to sell this bike few years ago.


There are a couple bikes I've sold and later sorry to have let them go. Almost did that when this when came back but I recalled how fine it rode. So it is getting ridden again, now as a SS.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

If I still have the bike I definitely go for SS. I love the frame it's so sturdy.


----------



## slidecontrol (Apr 8, 2007)

heres my build(?) for the upcoming SSWC here in l'il old NZ


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

*heres mine*

Had a couple of rides as it is, but still waiting on a few parts to finish it of.
If i put a single cog and spacers on the rear hub will it damage it over time?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, nothing is last forever you just need a maintenance also overtime you'll need replace some parts just like other parts.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

kiwimtbr said:


> Had a couple of rides as it is, but still waiting on a few parts to finish it of.
> If i put a single cog and spacers on the rear hub will it damage it over time?


Just get a single speed cog with a wide base


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

MMcG said:


> And a better photo from this morning:


Very nice,:thumbsup: what gearing are you running?


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

kiwimtbr said:


> Had a couple of rides as it is, but still waiting on a few parts to finish it of.
> If i put a single cog and spacers on the rear hub will it damage it over time?


I am gonna ride it like it is through summer which is about to start then over winter next year i will tear it down and powdercoat it.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad222/cannotaim/Dawes Deadeye/DSC01331.jpg?t=1287296155


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Same bike twice. My Pugsley:

As "raced" in the CSSC:









As ridden in my driveway, soon to be singletracked (pardon the dingle):


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Overdrive said:


> My early 90s mtb race frame came back from extended loan this year.
> Still had the original fork, put that on and have been enjoying my first SS.


what bars are those?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

kiwimtbr said:


> Very nice,:thumbsup: what gearing are you running?


32:22 for right now.


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is my 07 Redline Monocog 26r. When I bought it, it was olive green, rusty and had a bunch of worn out parts. It was in need of a major bicycle make over, and I am happy with the transformation. I took it out on it's maiden voyage last week and was shocked at how well it got around. Going from a full suspension to a full rigid single speed was a big jump for me, but I am happy I did it.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

That's an awesome paint scheme, Bajamike. Well done!


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> That's an awesome paint scheme, Bajamike. Well done!


Thanks. It was a lot more work than I expected, but it turned out nice.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

put some 650b wheels on this Azonic Steelhead tonight - they fit great in the back and up front too.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*2009 Vassago Jabberwocky*

I absolutely love this bike.

16" Jabberwocky
Fox F29 G2 at 100mm
Stans Arch Rims laced to Hope Pro II hubs
Hayes Stoker Trail brakes
Salsa Pro Moto Carbon bars- 17 Deg 
Chris King headset
Spec'd Captain on rear, Purgatory on front
Nothing else is particularly fancy...


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi

This is my first single speed build. I wanted a distinctive frame with an orange and black paint theme.

Frame is a GT Arrowhead circa 1998, most components are BBB, Chain Tensioner is from Superstar Components.

Need new saddle and riser bars to be really happy

Only cycled round the block on it but so far lovin' single speed


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> My early 90s mtb race frame came back from extended loan this year.
> Still had the original fork, put that on and have been enjoying my first SS.


How are you tensioning the chain?

I'm thinking of doing something similar. I have a '93 or '94 Diamondback DBR Titanium hardtail with an old Rockshox Mag21 fork. I still have the original steel fork, and I'm thinking of converting this bike to a fully rigid singlespeed.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Misbehavious said:


> Hi...This is my first single speed build. I wanted a distinctive frame with an orange and black paint theme.


I like your wheels. What are they?


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Misbehavious said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first single speed build. I wanted a distinctive frame with an orange and black paint theme.
> 
> ...


Did you painted the stanchions on that fork?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Hi Ti Mowee Wowee*

My singlespeed project. Looks better moving. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

BunnV said:


> I like your wheels. What are they?


The hubs are standard Shimano and the spokes are flat bladed. As for the rims they have "Vuelta USA" and "Airline 1" written on them.


----------



## Misbehavious (Sep 30, 2010)

rudymexico said:


> Did you painted the stanchions on that fork?


No, that's how they came. I got them from a shop on eBay but they are made by Carbon Cycles I bought the 42.5cm aluminium ones as the forks they replaced had 80mm of travel and I did not want to upset the frame geometry. They do carbon and forks for 29ers too


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

BokorSolo said:


> 32x17. High enough to pick up speed, low enough for my weak legs!


I hear you LOL!

I didn't eve notice you replied.....like......a couple of months ago :madman: Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are some updated pics of mine after slapping on some No Shox stickers from fellow user randyharris. See his thread here.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

*My 26" ss*

My old 26" ss with some upgrades:
Rockshox recon soloair
Schwalbe BigApple 2.15 Liteskin (great tires!)
Avid BB5


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

*Cannondale*

When it had one speed.

It went to 3 then 5 then 6 and ended up at 8 where it's been for about 5 years.:cornut:


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fans*



modifier said:


> When it had one speed.
> 
> It went to 3 then 5 then 6 and ended up at 8 where it's been for about 5 years.:cornut:


That's quite the fan collection.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Sneak peak of my next SS... I'm too excited to wait so I'll update with completed pics tomorrow.


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

jtemple, Great looking bike and I like the decals!!!!!


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

Grave9 said:


> jtemple, Great looking bike and I like the decals!!!!!


Thanks 

That sticker came from the factory. The only other stickers are the two No Shox stickers that just got put on. I'm not a big sticker user, but the No Shox are just plain cool and the money went to a good cause.


----------



## alex(K) (Jun 27, 2008)

*bumble bee!*

here is mine. been riding it for 2 months, sure is different from a full squish geary...

06 redline monocog flight, bb7's, thompson stem, FU2 bar, esi grips, surly cog and spacers, homebrewed component nuttuggers, brooks B17 imperial, old deore crank... bla bla bla

( more pics here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=654077 )


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

My Retro New Creamroller


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Normbilt said:


> My Retro New Creamroller


I like all of your builds including this Creamroller. I'm a little surprised by the color scheme; it's pretty tame for you!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

7daysaweek said:


>


your pug is a beaut.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

7daysaweek said:


>


I can't wait to see it out on the trails


----------



## gaboon1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Vassago Jabber Frame 18" w/Odis fork 
Race Face Evolve Crank w/bash (175mm/32)	
Surly Single Cog (18t) 
Surly Single Speed kit 
SRAM PC7X single speed chain 
Crank Bros Cobalt XC-C Headset 
Sunline V1 XC Stem (80mm) 
Crank Bros Cobalt 3 XC Riser Bar 
Salsa Juegos de Fuegos Grips 
Avid BB7 (160mm/185mm)
Avid Speed Dial 7 Levers 
Thompson Elite Seatpost 
Chromag Trailmaster DT Saddle 
FSA XC-290 Wheelset 
Maxis Ignitor 29 Tire 
WTB Tubes


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Jabber's clean as...:thumbsup:


----------



## rathole (Nov 18, 2010)

*Nashbar 29er with RS Reba SL*


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

*My purple DEAN :*
Frame : DEAN ti
Fork : DEMANCHAUX ti
Seatpost : DEAN ti
Stem and bar : SKYDE Ti
Crank : EXTRALITE
Wheels EXTRALITE
Brake levers : PAUL
Brake B : AVID
Seat : FLITE Ti
Grips : ESI
Headset : CHRIS-KING
Tires Front 2.4 and rear 2.25
Pedals : TIME
Weight : 7.5kgrs = 16.53pds


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll play. It took me 3 days to work through this thread.

Here is a pic before I painted the fork and when the bike was clean..









More recent views fork painted and I swapped the front wheel for a Hope Flow that was on my Jet and now I have Flows front and back on this bike. And I wasn't going to clean it to take pictures for this.

































I don't think I need to send a build list since in a SS it is easy to see every part in the pictures. That is a Terry Fly saddle by the way in case you can't make it out. The one in the first picture I was a Fizik Tri (I know, but it was the most comfy ever on a MTB-go figure) but I cracked the seat pan in half about a month ago. Also, that is a powder coated pin striped Sir9 if you can't tell.

Know anybody that wants to buy a Jet? I barely ride it any more.

I am currently running 32x20 and clearing almost everything around here. I am planning on putting a 17and a 19 on the rear and adding a 34 in front in place of the bash. Then I will run 32x19 in the woods and can swap to a 34x17 in a minute for a run into town on the roads. This will also slightly lighten my bike since the 34 I bought only weighs 37 grams.. less than the bash. And the 17 and 19 Niner cogs on the way are less than the steel Surley 20 that I currently have. It weighs a little over 22 with pedals, wireless speedometer/cadence and light mount. I run tubeless 19 psi front and 24 psi rear. I run the WW all year in the front and Ignitor in the rear in the wet months and Aspen rear in the Summer. I weigh 170ish. I can't say enough about that Cannondale Flash 29er seatpost. I had a Syntace P6 before and this post just totally smooths out the ride.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

boude said:


> *My purple DEAN :*
> Frame : DEAN ti
> Fork : DEMANCHAUX ti
> Seatpost : DEAN ti
> ...


Dayum.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

umarth said:


> Dayum.


:thumbsup:


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

*here's my Siren John Henry*

Siren John Henry 
White Brothers Magic29 110
ISAR/Homebrewed 33T chainring, 19T cog
Velocity Blunt/Chris King ISO SS wheelset
Geax Saguaro tires
Syntace seatpost, stem, bar
ESI grips
Hygia Usagi brakes
Selle Italia Flite saddle
Time ATAC Carbon pedals

bits of mud and cowpie hehe


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^
nicely done. i would've gone with a matching orange chainring but thats just me. enjoy the new ride!


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

*Here is my new Jabber*



















I have my White Brothers Rock Solid fork on it now, but haven't taken pics with it yet.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

veloreality said:


> ^
> nicely done. i would've gone with a matching orange chainring but thats just me. enjoy the new ride!


thanks. yea I thought about that too, but may instead order a silver 33 or 34T ring. A bit of understated bling hehe.

Frame needs a fresh coat of paint as the powdercoat didn't quite get into some of the nooks and crannies in the cable guides. So there's a bit of rust there.

may change color to a metallic black with orange flake, with silver decals....still on the fence as to the color actually!


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

Another singlespeed
Steel frame
Sid fork


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

That bike wins the award for the shallowest seat tube angle I have ever seen!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Slackest ST ever? No.
... but it is unusual. I think there's some intentional vertical flex going on there. Double top tube?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

The SnakeDriver sporting late fall/winter "Boots!"


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes double top tube


----------



## JHANguyen (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## tomatoSS (Nov 27, 2010)

i ran across this thread and saw how many people have sweet single speeds built up, so i thought i'd share mine. i built this bike around 5 years ago, and it has been my only mountain bike since then.

frame - gold anodized '00 Schwinn Homegrown Limited N'litened platinum label
fork - vicious cycles
headset - aheadset ICBM w/ sealed bearings
stem - thomson elite
handlebars - titec hellbent XC
brakes/levers - Avid SD Ultimate
grips - salsa pepperjacks
seatpost - thomson elite
seat - SDG bel-air
bottom bracket - race face ISIS
crankset - race face turbine ISIS
chainring - spot 36T
chainring guard - spot
chain - SRAM PC-68
freewheel - ACS claws 18T
wheels - hand built - paul hubs laced 3X to mavic X517 rims
tires - panaracer fire XC pro 1.8
pedals - sun ringle ZuZu or crank bros eggbeaters (depending on the ride)


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

boude said:


> Another singlespeed
> Steel frame
> Sid fork


Thats some crazy looking geometry going on but pretty sweet looking.


----------



## ajantom (Jan 19, 2009)

Identiti Mr. Hyde.
White Bros DT1.2 forks.
Hope 20mm front hub/Mavic 317
Mavic Crosslands rear + 18t surly cog.
XTR M960 cranks + Homebrewed/ISAR 36t ring.
Hope M4 brakeset + floating rotors.

+ lovely dusty British winter weather


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ajantom said:


> + lovely dusty British winter weather


Dusty?

I have about 50 miles on my Stouts, which have great grip for the "dusty" conditions of the PNW. Nice ride.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

tomatoSS said:


> frame - gold anodized '00 Schwinn Homegrown Limited N'litened platinum label
> fork - vicious cycles
> headset - aheadset ICBM w/ sealed bearings
> stem - thomson elite
> ...


That is a nice homegrown.


----------



## ajantom (Jan 19, 2009)

umarth said:


> Dusty?
> 
> I have about 50 miles on my Stouts, which have great grip for the "dusty" conditions of the PNW. Nice ride.


Yeah, slight sarcasm there! More drippy than dusty at the moment  
The Stout is great on the front, in the current conditions I pair it up with a Trailraker on the back.


----------



## Poet SS (Nov 20, 2010)

My old Spot had the newer Rocker and sold it because I like the older better. Now sending it off to get the Gun Kote finish.


----------



## Paska67 (Nov 29, 2010)

*My bike*

My first single machine, black & white.

Frame: „ReBorn" 19,5" 6061 alloy
Fork: Suntour XCR LO 100
Headset: Cane Creek 1, 1/8" A-Head integrated
Stem: Syncros AM 31.8 mm (110mm)
Handlebar: Altrix Premium DH 720 mm
Grips: Funn Combat
Crankset: Truvativ Isoflow 1.0 175 mm (33T) 
Bottom bracket:	Truvativ Power Spline 68/113 mm
Pedals: Spyral Robust
Seatpost: Bike Positive 400 mm x 27.2 mm
Seat: Selle Monte Grappa „Argo"
Wheels: Sun CR18 double wall 32 hole rims
Shimano Deore (2010) hubs 32 hole
CST C1391 26x1.95 tires
freewheel 18 T

The brake, lever, the chain and tensioner are missing yet. (Avid SD5 V-brakes, Avid FR5 lever, ???? chain, Point single speed tensioner)


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nice bike.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Hate to be a spoilsport, but what about brakes? Oh, I see you mentioned that.


----------



## Paska67 (Nov 29, 2010)

Na mi lesz srácok? Senkit sem érdekel a bringám? Majd ha totál készen lesz akkor teszek fel új képeket! Na csá...


----------



## operator123 (Nov 14, 2010)

2006 R werx xcr/completed building s/s rigid,now it's snowing.


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

*Soulcraft Holy Roller*

I recently put my FOX RLC 90mm w/ G2 on my Holy Roller


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

*On One Inbred*

Here is my Singlespeed. It's a real pleasure to ride it.
The handlebar is a bit weird but the shape is perfect for a singlespeed, very comfortable.
The Surly chaintug is expensive but it really worth it. The OnOne's one is crap.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Trek 69'er SS*

I've posted pics of this bike before, but I've done a few upgrades since then. I almost sold the bike a year ago, but instead made it my experimental bike to feed my addiction for constant tinkering.

1998 Trek 7000
34x19 Magic gear (requires half link and slightly worn chain)
ghetto tubeless tires
69'er - used the fork from a cyclocross bike (barely fits the Bontrager Jones XR 2.2 tire)
weight as pictured 20.75 lbs

The AC with the cyclocross fork is 415mm and is actually pretty close to stock. This fork has been a proof of concept and I'm probably going to trade it out for something more like 425mm to gain a little more tire clearance and slacken the steering slightly.

This is a super fun project bike and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

*2nd Zaskar*

I sold this one&#8230;









And build up another Zaskar! Frame itself is 4lb 1oz, 6061 T-6 heat treated aluminum, was made in Huntington Beach, CA in Jan 1995. No retro this time:


2010 Fox F100 shortened to 80mm with 15QR front, Cane Creek S-3 headset, generic stem with HellsBent raiser bar with bar ends
Hydro brakes are Shimano m486 (waiting for replacements for leaky diaphragm from Shimano) with A2Z adaptor.
Transmission is Shimano m750 Hollowtech II XT crankset, Surly 32T rings with Surly 18T cog on WTB LaserDisc Lite wheelset on IRC Mythos Kevlar (dirt cheap crap), keeping my eyes on TWB aluminum freehub. And highly modded Forte SS hanger tensioner.

Next year's upgrades plans include XT m770 hydros, m960 crankset, Blackspire ring, and better rubbers.


----------



## Tolk83 (Oct 12, 2010)

My Dialled Bikes Prince Albert. Forks are 140mm at the mo, but will be going to 120mm when i service them next.


----------



## VicnPA (Dec 3, 2008)

*2011 Rig*

My new 2011 rig, working on swaping out the stock parts.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice... Subtle.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

2008 Giant Xtc 1








The around campus ride, Mercier Kilo TT (Stripper)
Running it single speed and with both brakes now though.


----------



## DanConway (Sep 18, 2010)

face only a mother could love. upgrades include: new dimension 1" fork, ccs2 headset, v brakes (instead of cantis?!) and levers.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^
Holy Headset Spacers!


----------



## DanConway (Sep 18, 2010)

i was told horizontal lines were slimming.

but srsly, that bike cost me 70 dollars when i was 17, i've grown a little since then and it's always been too small. so when the fork came, i fitted until i was comfy and ended up just not cutting at all. i don't notice any flex when riding, but you can definitely feel it when you lean on the bars [off the trail].


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

DanConway said:


> i was told horizontal lines were slimming.
> 
> but srsly, that bike cost me 70 dollars when i was 17, i've grown a little since then and it's always been too small. so when the fork came, i fitted until i was comfy and ended up just not cutting at all. i don't notice any flex when riding, but you can definitely feel it when you lean on the bars [off the trail].


I'd recommend removing a few spacers and installing a riser bar, for safety.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Soul Cycles Hooligan*

Here is my Hooligan frame
-Reba Team, painted...
-Ritchy WCS bar
-Thompson Stem/Post
-XT Cranks/bb
-Niner Biocentric EBB
-Juicy Carbon brakes
-CC S-3 Headset
-Nashbar R2 Race Saddle
-Cheapo Ebay Carbon Bar-ends
-Vuelta Team Superlite Front wheel
-WTB Laserdisc Single Rear (R Vuelta used for Races)
-WTB Wolverine 2.2's 
-HBC 32t ring and 18t cog.
-Conversation starting stickers from DIY Lettering. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

I'm actually diggin' the original design on the wheels and fork. A+ for creativity and well done!


----------



## lastwords (Nov 24, 2010)

This is my old Raleigh Max i bought last year for £50 converted it to single speed for about another £50, really enjoy riding it recently have spent some more on it to enable me to fit a disc brake.

I have fitted an exotic aluminium fork new bars and stem and a front disc brake and wheel
The wheels dont match but this bike is a work in progress and has been built on the cheap


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

Its pretty basic but it works well. I bought it for $350 brand new and upgraded most things with stuff from my parts bin.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice Redline - is that a 100mm Manitou Minute fork up front?


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

DanConway said:


> face only a mother could love. upgrades include: new dimension 1" fork, ccs2 headset, v brakes (instead of cantis?!) and levers.


Ahh man- that pic definitely brought back memories... I had a used 830 given to me outfitted with those insane canti's and sugino cranks / bio-pace chain rings. It was my first xc race bike back in 93 at the age of 13. I ended up putting a softride stem on the thing sometime in 95 and then attempted my first downhill race. On my second run that day I slammed into a tree skidding into a turn and it bent the rear chain stay (tweaking the wheel to a slight angle). I sure miss that bike.


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

MMcG said:


> Nice Redline - is that a 100mm Manitou Minute fork up front?


No its an 80mm fork. its just the way they are made that makes them look bigger. I normally ride it rigid, but I had the fork laying around. I keep saying I'm going to upgrade that frame, but when it comes time to put the money out I just can't do it.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Ratman said:


> I'm actually diggin' the original design on the wheels and fork. A+ for creativity and well done!


Thanks. The decals serve two purposes: First as response to all my buddies who always insist I should get a 29er (why, when I love my 26er?). Second, I cannot afford white rims at the moment for my new frame, so it adds some personality to the wheelset. FWIW the rear Vuelta (not shown) looks just like the front...the wtb laserdisc single-duty is my beater, training rim that I use for training and to annoy my 29er riding buddies.


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

IMHO said:


> Here is my Hooligan frame
> -Reba Team, painted...
> -Ritchy WCS bar
> -Thompson Stem/Post
> ...


Great looking Soul Cycle!!! I run the Dillinger!


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Grave9 said:


> Great looking Soul Cycle!!! I run the Dillinger!


Where is this?
Beautiful!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll try again!

Here's my new Orange P7, its made of Reynolds 631 Steel and is pure fun to ride! 

Always wanted one of these!


----------



## CFII (Nov 28, 2010)

I just got this one at the house last night, put it together, and rode it today for a couple of hours. Its my first mountain bike in 15 years. I love it so far. I need to get some wider bars with some rise tho, I am 76" tall and hunched over too much out of the saddle.


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

just got mine yesterday.

2011 Dawes Deadeye 29er fully rigid 17 inch orange
pretty much stock besides the pedals, and I will probably not change it. 
So far i love it!


----------



## sure-lok (Oct 22, 2010)

IMHO said:


> Thanks. The decals serve two purposes: First as response to all my buddies who always insist I should get a 29er (why, when I love my 26er?). Second, I cannot afford white rims at the moment for my new frame, so it adds some personality to the wheelset. FWIW the rear Vuelta (not shown) looks just like the front...the wtb laserdisc single-duty is my beater, training rim that I use for training and to annoy my 29er riding buddies.


i love it! way to represent us primitive 26-minded cro-magnons!


----------



## coilbox (Dec 17, 2010)

Not quite there yet.........


























My first post in the forum by the way:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

Mmmmm, thats gonna be nice, and welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

nice one!


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

Is that an On-One?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

That looks so cool! It looks like it's painted on the floor!  :thumbsup:


----------



## coilbox (Dec 17, 2010)

Its a "chinese" carbon frame, exotic fork and Kojak slicks.

Shimano slx wheels and brakes on the way, hope to have it running before new year.


----------



## Justinbunyon (Apr 27, 2010)

Did you go with the carbon or aluminum steerer on your fork? I've got the carbon exotic with an aluminum steerer and I've had no issues with it...and I'm not exactly a lightweight. Love the swooping lines of that frame!


----------



## coilbox (Dec 17, 2010)

All carbon, not a wheight fanatic, but as its a rigid fork I wanted some suspension.

The frame is supposed to be a "Mendiz rx8" replica, or not so replica


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks sweet! Needs its own thread.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I know you are going to run a tensioner on her but my vote is for an EBB so I can see if you have to face the frame to make it all work. As I mentioned in the PM I was seriously looking at these frames a few weeks ago and I think that option is still on the table for me but not until later in the summer at this point. Looks nice! Love Carbon myself!


----------



## mdutcher (Mar 26, 2004)

*My new Rockhopper SS*

I would like to show you my new SS. It is the Rockhopper 29er. If it is good enough for Ned Overend, it is definitely good enough for me.

Final build weight is 22 lbs and I could not be more excited. Here are a few pictures from the first ride on trails this morning. I love it!!!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sweet!*



mdutcher said:


> I would like to show you my new SS. It is the Rockhopper 29er. If it is good enough for Ned Overend, it is definitely good enough for me.
> 
> Final build weight is 22 lbs and I could not be more excited. Here are a few pictures from the first ride on trails this morning. I love it!!!


Dude. That thing is sweet. I'd love to see a build list to see what you did to get it to 22lbs


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Just picked this up this morning, haven't had a chance to take it on the trails yet. Stock '10 Raleigh XXIX.


----------



## mdutcher (Mar 26, 2004)

alshead said:


> Dude. That thing is sweet. I'd love to see a build list to see what you did to get it to 22lbs


Here is my build list:

Frame - 17.5" Rockhopper with EBB (approx weight 4 lbs)
Fork - RS Reba RLT (approx weight 3.8 lbs)
Brakes - Avid Elixr 5 disc brakes with 160mm rotors 
Handlebar - Ritchey WCS carbon low rizer
Stem - Ritchey WCS 100mm
Grips - foam grips
Seatpost - Thomson Elite
Saddle - Specialized Phenom 130 with Ti rails
Cranks - Shimano XT with square taper BB (approx weight 825 grams)
Wheels - Stans Arch with ZTR hubs (approx weight 1750 grams)
Tires - Specialized Fast Traks with Stan's liquid inside
Pedals - Crank Bros 4Ti (approx weight 168 grams)

I have placed approximate weights by those items that I know to help give you an idea. The rest of the components are pretty light and straight forward.

I too was pretty blown away when we threw it on the scale at our local bike shop. 22 lbs! I think that Ned Overend's build was close to 21 lbs and he had some pretty lightweight stuff on his bike as well. I have plans to upgrading the old cold forged steel (at least that is what they feel like) cranks and boat anchor BB with a lighter set up and that will get me into the 21 lb range. Other than that, maybe a lighter seat post like the Thomson Masterpiece. I could not be happier with the build and ride quality.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Stock '07 KHS Alite. Well, stock except for the singlespeed and pedals and bar ends parts.

Even the original crankset; the chainrings are all one part so I took the derailleur off the front, slapped the chain on the middle ring, and used the rear derailleur as a tensioner. The ratio is 32/18, I believe.

The converted SS rides so much more differently (nicer) than the geared set-up. It's almost disconcerting.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

My new El Mariachi: :thumbsup:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

*Raw Deal*

I stripped the paint off my old frame...










...did a little work on these old M960s...










...and finally got to take it out on my local singletrack today, the first time I've ridden dirt in two months (baby arrived).



















Sitting at 21.4 lbs and calling it done.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks good Josh! Good job on the cranks. Are your running an EBB? I am guessing since I can't make out a tensioner. The Zaskar is one of the frames on my list! Merry Chistmas btw!


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> I stripped the paint off my old frame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the lower part of your fork on backwards? the crown is on the wrong side isnt it?


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Gager said:


> is the lower part of your fork on backwards? the crown is on the wrong side isnt it?


Nope. That's Manitou's reverse arch.


----------



## Stryder75 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is my SIR 9 on some sweet singletrack


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

blak_byke said:


> Nope. That's Manitou's reverse arch.


ah ok ive never seen one before i guess. or at least noticed it


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

mdutcher said:


> I would like to show you my new SS. It is the Rockhopper 29er.


That does look sweet. Wish they had the geo numbers posted on their site. I want to compare it to the Stumpy SS.

Looks like fun for sure!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

1SPD said:


> Looks good Josh! Good job on the cranks. Are your running an EBB?


Thanks Chris, Yep I drank the Forward Components coolaid and it's very refreshing!


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice bikes! Keep them coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

The bike that won't die. Threw on some leftover parts and now it's a mud bike.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've posted these pictures on another thread, but just saw this one. So here it is. Let me know what you think.





































Just finished the build yesterday morning. Will post pics after the first real ride.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Nice ride! The combination of the brown frame and pedals with the green rims and cable housing is a winner in my book. Also, I'm glad to see you're not afraid to combine riser bars with bar ends. Are you running a magic gear, by the way?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

The headset set up looks odd to me. It almost looks like there are two different headsets on there. Perhaps it is just the HS races that are bulging and look like a set of cups.


----------



## Stryder75 (Feb 2, 2010)

1SPD said:


> The headset set up looks odd to me. It almost looks like there are two different headsets on there. Perhaps it is just the HS races that are bulging and look like a set of cups.


I agree. It almost looks as though the headtube is flared at top and bottom for an inset headset?


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

*My Torture Chamber*

My Torture Chamber

Cannondale FG1 Ultra


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Orkje said:


> Nice ride! The combination of the brown frame and pedals with the green rims and cable housing is a winner in my book. Also, I'm glad to see you're not afraid to combine riser bars with bar ends. Are you running a magic gear, by the way?


Yes it is the magic gear...until the chain stretches. After the first ride or two I normally need to use a tensioner from then on. It's not too loose really but I'd rather be safe than sorry when it comes to chain tension


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Stryder75 said:


> I agree. It almost looks as though the headtube is flared at top and bottom for an inset headset?


The headtube is flared out at the top and bottom, but only on the exterior of the frame. The interior bore is the same as other frames and still will only accept a standard 1-1/8" headset with cups.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> The headtube is flared out at the top and bottom, but only on the exterior of the frame. The interior bore is the same as other frames and still will only accept a standard 1-1/8" headset with cups.


frame with integrated headset? just wondering how much material is pressed in using a standard one.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*sick*



Rip said:


>


That's the kind of bike that someone (who is a much better rider than I am) has a lot of fun on .


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

pics from yesterday's ride!!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Representing Mandalorian Pride.

Motobecane Outcast 29 Disk

Handspun comp Velocity P35/Sram 506 wheelset (terrible hubs)
RST M29 80mm fork in green.
Avid bb5s (will be replaced by bb7s... I hate my bb5s)
Forte Bars and Stem
Avid Fr-5 levers
ESI racers edge grips (battle scarred, will replace with some chunkies soon)
Origin 8 green saddle (also battle damaged, since I abuse this bike. won't miss it once i replace it. terribly uncomfortable saddle)
WTB Weirwolf 2.55 front tire
WTB Exiwolf 2.3 rear tire.
Truvativ Isoflow crank set
Nashbar Highlander pedals (excellent pedals)
Nashbar Nashguard. 
Some green parts. Some bought green, some rattle-canned.

And gotta love the Mandalorian Bantha skull headtube decal.


----------



## coilbox (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry for the scrappy pics, my phone is rubbish.

The specs are:

*Chinese carbon frame
*Exotic carbon fork + handlebar
*Shimano SLX Rims
*Shimano SLX brakes
* Shimano XT cranks
*44t plate & 20t cog
* 2" Kojak slicks


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Buggyr333 said:


> And gotta love the Mandalorian Bantha skull headtube decal.


***NERD ALERT***

Very cool bike but I couldn't help myself in letting you know that its not a Bantha skull its a Mythosaur skull, an animal only found on Mandalore. Mandalorians are not from Tatooine. Carry on, vode.

***END NERD ALERT***


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Solrider said:


> ***NERD ALERT***
> 
> Very cool bike but I couldn't help myself in letting you know that its not a Bantha skull its a Mythosaur skull, an animal only found on Mandalore. Mandalorians are not from Tatooine. Carry on, vode.
> 
> ***END NERD ALERT***


Oh dang, well that's one of those things that is wrong all over the internet then. lol.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

coilbox said:


>


Looks great, got a final weight on it? 
Also, why do you sleep in a sauna?


----------



## coilbox (Dec 17, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Looks great, got a final weight on it?
> Also, why do you sleep in a sauna?


I like to sleep naked on the floor   

18lb theoretical weight, a bit more in the real world. I dont have a propper weight at home.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Buggyr333 said:


> Oh dang, well that's one of those things that is wrong all over the internet then. lol.


LOL yup and only uber-star wars nerds like myself would know....obviously I need to get out on the bike more! 

Great color on the bike though!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

FINALLY! .....

My (second) Misfit Psycles diSSent 29er with matching fork. Frame is an XL. First time i've built a bike in a looooong while that wasn't built up as a weight weenie machine. Sits somewhere in the 23.something pound range of reliable singlespeed goodness.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Great looking bike!


----------



## Pedalhead (Jul 14, 2005)

My favourite bike, Singular Pegasus...










Having some fun yesterday...


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG your chain.


----------



## Pedalhead (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah that was after the first ride on that chain. It's tight now  ...and I needed a half-link in there.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks like it got a little dirty there! Fun for sure! Love the Lefty


----------



## Pedalhead (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah that's about as clean as it gets over here in the winter!


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Some pics with the light tires....sub 18 pounds now. Aspens are really fast!


----------



## Pedalhead (Jul 14, 2005)

That's beautiful!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

My goodness that's a pretty bike (except for the Ergons that clash horribly- don't they make something in orange? )


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

It could have purple/yellow polka dot grips and it'd still be hot.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*True dat*



p nut said:


> It could have purple/yellow polka dot grips and it'd still be hot.


No doubt.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

My single speed on a warm winter day. Winter is a great time to ride the ss. So many sticks and branches on the trail. In the last 7 days I've had 3 friends tear the RD off their bikes. Not me!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I've just change with my older frame. I love the fork angle.


----------



## billmania (Nov 20, 2008)

AndrewTO said:


> FINALLY! .....
> 
> My (second) Misfit Psycles diSSent 29er with matching fork. Frame is an XL. First time i've built a bike in a looooong while that wasn't built up as a weight weenie machine. Sits somewhere in the 23.something pound range of reliable singlespeed goodness.
> 
> is it just me, or is that some ridiculous low gear?


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

Just got this in the mail today!!! Loving it already!
2010 GT Peace 9r


----------



## Paska67 (Nov 29, 2010)

The machine is ready!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Watch out for crosswinds with that downtube. 

What kind of frame is that?


----------



## I.V.A. (Feb 19, 2007)

It's an ugly kind.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I.V.A. said:


> It's an ugly kind.


That's not very nice.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

120 said:


> That's not very nice.


LOL. It is a little Hideous. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

From today's short ride. Saw no other bikers...



















Also made me realize I need a Pug/Fatback.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: My new bike, nothing fancy, but man did I have fun the last two days....


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

*Updated pics of my PEACE*

Well, as many of you know, I have been tinkering with this thing a little more in an effort to shed some more weight off of it. I was not palnning to post of pics until the spring but wth, at least you can see some of the progress. There have been quite a few changes since the last photos post up on it back on page 23-24 or so of this thread. Nothing major, just lots of little things.

Waiting on new brake levers to arrive. Need to order another i-Link cable set as the first set was not long enough to do both brakes. Gotta get a new chain and a 33t chainring. Will be doing some more ti bolts here and there and maybe some new tires come spring. The goal is/was to be in the 20.something range. At this point I hit the mark though my scale is questionable as I have yet to get the same reading on it from day to day. I have now seen, 20.68, 20.77, and today 20.86. The only thing different is that I aired up the tires after getting the 20.77 weight last night! WTH! None the less, this morning, I got a pic of it on the scale at 20.96 or whatever! I just don't get it. I will be taking it to my buddies shop to get a more accurate weight here soon.

Recent upgrades include,
KCNC post
KCNC rotors
Ti rotor bolts
i-Link alligator cable (rear only-see above)
TR levers (in the mail)
Merek full carbon saddle
KCNC barends


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

you make anyone mad recently? 
maybe someone gluing pennies to your bb at night to mess with you? 
either that or your pump is only pumping heavy air.
you need one that pumps light air....  
dude yer spitting distance under 21, it's all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

My new goal when I get these last few parts is to be as close to 20 if not under as possible. 

I agree, I used my old pump when I aired up the tires the other night. Stupid Silca pump! I knew the air was heavier but I didn't feel like looking for the other pump! What was I thinking? Seriously though, this really is not bad for a frame that is probably just under 6 lbs. I would think that any number of frames (to include my old Access frame hanging in the garage) would put me closer to 17 lbs so I am happy.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

That looks great 1spd, I'd like me one of those fancy carbon forks.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

The fork is definitely a nice option if you are running a rigid set up on a 26". But the Trigon carbon fork you can pick up on ebay is equally nice and lighter. If you have a 29er then I would suggest the actual Niner carbon fork. Either way, they are all nice and take some of the sting out of the trail while being lighter than a steel fork (which imo is probably the smoother riding option)


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Budget Bike


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

Pretty nice looking for a budget bike.


----------



## mtndog66 (Jan 11, 2011)

*My Peace 9r*

Got it from Nashbar $350 delivered! Lovin it! Changed from 32x 18 to 32 x 14. Just waiting for new pedals.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

mtndog66 said:


> Got it from Nashbar $350 delivered! Lovin it! Changed from 32x 18 to 32 x 14. Just waiting for new pedals.


That sir, is like finding the magic ingredient that makes **** pie taste good. Hat is off.


----------



## mtndog66 (Jan 11, 2011)

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## vwrx (Jan 14, 2011)

*My Gary Fisher Carbon ss*

Fisher Carbon ss


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice bike.
Nice ski lodge, too.


----------



## vwrx (Jan 14, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Nice bike.
> Nice ski lodge, too.


cmon dude thats my house!


----------



## Acero853 (Feb 19, 2010)

vwrx said:


> cmon dude thats my house!


you live in a ski lodge? man, all those visitors must drive you crazy!


----------



## vwrx (Jan 14, 2011)

i like to think of it more of a house whittled out of a small Forrest!


----------



## aposaric (Nov 3, 2010)

Hy folks, this is my fully rigid "snow machine" winter SS setup 











Only update are eggbeaters, but I don't have any newer picture 

Cheers

Andrija


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Are your seat and seat post contradicting each other?


----------



## vwrx (Jan 14, 2011)

120 said:


> Are your seat and seat post contradicting each other?


which bike are you referring to?


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I would guess the contradiction would be the seat pushed far forward on a setback post (the Norco).


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes the Norco. The extension of the post also suggests a taller rider. Nice looking bikes by the way...both yours and the Norco!


----------



## aposaric (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, you are correct, the setback seatpost and the saddle are a classhing a bit, I am gonna replace the oem ritchey seatpost with lighter one. I am not too tall, I am 183 cm, or around 6 feet tall, and the frame is 21,5" so it suits me well, but since this rig is made for hill climbing, I tilted the seat a little bit forward, so when I am climbing it is horizontal, an provides much more support for hard pedalling positioned like this. I presume that this bike is all oposite to a downhill bike


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@aposaric

That's a nice chain it looks muscular.

And I envy your fat tires.


----------



## aposaric (Nov 3, 2010)

The chain is nothing fancy, it is a strong and heavy half link chain, primarily made for bmx and SS rigs, it is really cheap also, around 20$. Since this frame is standard xc/am frame, with vertical dropouts, I wanted to have a clean rig, without chain tensioner, so I opted tor halflink route, but it has too much slack after couple houndred kilometers, and yesterday I had a really stupid crash climbing at full throtle my chain slipped, and i spun out, having my eggbeaters clipped in haven't hellped either, so I crashed like an idiot  I am gonna remove one link, so I hope that I am gonna be Ok


----------



## jhbinal (Oct 29, 2009)

*Killer V Resurrected*

Just waiting on rotors and chain...can't wait to ride it. Bought it new in 94' as a gift to myself for college graduation...rode the heck out of it for a couple years then it sat in the garage for the last 10. Got the bug to bring her back to life and here she is.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

2010 Unit


















Almost forgot the drive side pic:


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

My first mtb, I plan on getting something nicer. I've learned that I won't need gears but I will need front suspension.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

XL 2011 Superfly SS 

19 lbs


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice. Any rides on it yet? How is the rear drop out? Any problems?


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

p nut said:


> Nice. Any rides on it yet? How is the rear drop out? Any problems?


Unfortunately with all the snow we have had recently, trails are unrideable. Can't wait, hopefully I don't have any problems.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, that is one awesome looking Trek... Or is it a GF? I've always wanted a superfly SS. I just can't afford it right now. The other bike I like is the Niner Carbon.


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

*My El Toro*

I've had my El Toro for almost a year now and love it. Attached are a few pics and here is the build:

•Truvativ Stylo OCT 1.1G crank w- 32T ring & Rennen 17T rear cog
•Easton EA70 seatpost
•Easton EA70 wide handlebar
•Easton EC90 bar ends
•Easton EA90 stem
•Avid Ultimate brake levers
•Avid BB7 disc brakes
•Rockshox Reba Team 100mm fork
•Easton XC One SS wheelset
•WTB Pure V Saddle
•Crankbrothers Candy SL pedals
•Shimano PRO headset
•SRAM PC-1 chain
•Specialized Captain 2.2 front tire
•Specialized Fastrak LK 2.0 rear tire
•Superdust paint job


----------



## Justinbunyon (Apr 27, 2010)

*winter build*

just finished my winter project, pieced together from craiglist, ebay finds and a few parts I had on hand


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

nice ride! ver


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

(don't know what happened to that last post)????

nice ride! very "industrial" looking!

love the work table too!


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

pebblyb said:


> Check out my ride...custom Swobo Folsom SS mtb...just finished her.
> Want to see more, click here http://bikexing.blogspot.com/


What the heck, here's my black boat anchor. Sub 17 pounds once Jeff gets me the "lighter" Ergons...

More pics in the "Niner Carbon Bar" thread here. http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7693020&postcount=24

Brett


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Different fork and wheels - just some tinkering.


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

2melow said:


> What the heck, here's my black boat anchor. Sub 17 pounds once Jeff gets me the "lighter" Ergons...
> 
> More pics in the "Niner Carbon Bar" thread here. http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7693020&postcount=24
> 
> Brett


Hey Brett,

Did you strip your Tang Niner nude?
It looks awesome! 
I have to say that yourself, Mattkock and culturesponge have all provided me with the inspiration to convert my Jamis D29 Team into a ridgid 16lb [hopefully] 29er.
I wasn,t even looking at SS bikes before you guys started posting and now I,m going to end up with two carbon 29ers for the upcoming season.
Its additive to say the least.

Dave


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

AK47 said:


> I've had my El Toro for almost a year now and love it. Attached are a few pics and here is the build:
> 
> •Truvativ Stylo OCT 1.1G crank w- 32T ring & Rennen 17T rear cog
> •Easton EA70 seatpost
> ...


Nice build. I'd love an El Toro, but just a little too much $$ for me right now. How is the rear tire clearance on those?


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Regarding El Toro...*



p nut said:


> Nice build. I'd love an El Toro, but just a little too much $$ for me right now. How is the rear tire clearance on those?


Thanks! I would say with the current 2.0 rear tire I am running right now, there is a little over 1/2 inch of clearance on each side.

I don't know if Ventana has the sale going any longer, but I got mine direct for $679 out the door last year. They were having a sale on them...


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

mtndog66 said:


> Got it from Nashbar $350 delivered! Lovin it! Changed from 32x 18 to 32 x 14. Just waiting for new pedals.


How did you get it sooo cheap!? I see it for 499.


----------



## vintapperen (Jul 9, 2009)

p nut said:


> Nice build. I'd love an El Toro, but just a little too much $$ for me right now. How is the rear tire clearance on those?


I have run Maxxis Ardents 2.25 and had plenty of clearance. Love my El Toro!


----------



## vintapperen (Jul 9, 2009)

Ventana El Toro


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*Stop staring at my unit!*









Steel with a little squish equals a good ride.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

mo0se said:


> View attachment 595086
> 
> 
> Steel with a little squish equals a good ride.


What size frame?
What fork?

Sweet bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

mo0se said:


> View attachment 595086
> 
> 
> Steel with a little squish equals a good ride.


Do you like it better than the MCF?


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

MMcG said:


> What size frame?
> What fork?
> 
> Sweet bike!:thumbsup:


Thanks!

It's an 18in. frame I'm 6ft. The fork is a 100mm Recon Gold TK Solo Air
Kona suggests an 80mm fork for that frame, but after sag it's 80mm does
that count? :thumbsup: I like the front end up for the fun technical stuff.

The fork weighs 3.8 lbs with the remote handlebar lockout..not too shabby
for a realtively inexpensive fork. It only has rebound adjustment which is fine.
The fork rides really nice..the handlebar mounted lockout is a godsend for
steep extended climbing..and works like a charm. When you lock this out
there is no 1/2 inch of play before contacting the lockout, which is nice.

The solo air is simple..it fills both the positive and negative air chambers with
the same amount of air..without having to pump two chambers. Really easy to
setup, and the air guide on the fork is right on the money. I usually run rigid
but where I live there is a lot of trail chatter..so I'm feeling a lot less fatigued
at the end of my rides. I will post some pics of the lockout and such if you
like? I will try to get some better pics of it soon. I swapped for a shorter stem
and a wider bar last night..that thing is a hoot to ride now.

The Recon Gold TK solo air 29er can be reduced to 80mm with travel reduction
spacers if you want..it's not a big deal. I chose to leave mine at 100mm and it
rides great..like I said after the 20mm of sag, I'm at 80mm anyway..I could see 
how putting a 120mm on an 80mm susp corrected frame might cause some 
havoc, but when the difference in travel is ate up in sag it's not a huge issue 
in my experience.

Hella fun on technical trail and downhills are a hoot! Climbing is made manageable
with the lockout on extended steep stuff. I recommend the fork, and would buy it
again for sure.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

p nut said:


> Do you like it better than the MCF?


They actually ride much the same... I could take either one and be happy.
I prefer the improved sliding drops on the Kona, the bolt system is more
durable and looks much better. The Kona has a 70 degree head angle
where the Flight has a 71. I like the Kona slacker head angle for an easier
bike to get the front end up on obstacles.

I have owned several Flights and in my experience you can't go wrong with 
either of these bikes.. This is my first year on a Kona, so I can't comment on
it's durability..but there are no worries..both bikes have a lifetime warranty.

The ride quality is pretty much the same between the two..the Kona is slightly
heavier than the Flight..but it's not noticeable on the trail. I will get some close
up shots of the slider system on the Kona tonight to show you the difference.

:thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

mo0se said:


> They actually ride much the same... I could take either one and be happy.
> I prefer the improved sliding drops on the Kona, the bolt system is more
> durable and looks much better. The Kona has a 70 degree head angle
> where the Flight has a 71. I like the Kona slacker head angle for an easier
> ...


Thanks. How is the rear tire clearance? I believe the MCF's clearance wasn't stellar (2.2"?).


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

p nut said:


> Thanks. How is the rear tire clearance? I believe the MCF's clearance wasn't stellar (2.2"?).


That is strange to hear. I have a 26" MCF and I have a 2.35 WTB Stout pretty far forward in the dropouts. I think a 2.5 would be doable. Wonder why there is a difference...


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

umarth said:


> That is strange to hear. I have a 26" MCF and I have a 2.35 WTB Stout pretty far forward in the dropouts. I think a 2.5 would be doable. Wonder why there is a difference...


My MC 29er was the same. Came with 2.35's and still had ample room. I think the MCF is their "racing" frame set, which they probably figured people wouldn't run real big tires. But more confusing, why the shorter top tube compared to regular MC? 

19" MC - ETT = 622
19" MCF - ETT = 603


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

p nut said:


> My MC 29er was the same. Came with 2.35's and still had ample room. I think the MCF is their "racing" frame set, which they probably figured people wouldn't run real big tires. But more confusing, why the shorter top tube compared to regular MC?
> 
> 19" MC - ETT = 622
> 19" MCF - ETT = 603


Oh yeah, I have both MCs in the 26" version. The shorter toptube was a real head scratcher.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Shorter wheelbase=quicker handling.

If everything else is the same and the top tube is shorter the wheelbase has to be less. Race frame = quicker handling


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> Shorter wheelbase=quicker handling.
> 
> If everything else is the same and the top tube is shorter the wheelbase has to be less. Race frame = quicker handling


Could be. I didn't notice a difference, personally, but my regular MC had a shorter rigid fork than the MC Flight.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> Shorter wheelbase=quicker handling.
> 
> If everything else is the same and the top tube is shorter the wheelbase has to be less. Race frame = quicker handling


Wheel base is the same (1098 for both in 19"). Head angle is steeper on the MCF, though. It just seemed unusual, as other race frames tend to elongate the top tube...


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Steel29er said:


> XL 2011 Superfly SS
> 
> 19 lbs


I thought these required a special G2 specific fork? Don't they have a weird front end geometry?


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

p nut said:


> Thanks. How is the rear tire clearance? I believe the MCF's clearance wasn't stellar (2.2"?).


I had 2.55 Weirwolves on my MCF with no issues...same with the Unit


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

p nut said:


> Thanks. How is the rear tire clearance? I believe the MCF's clearance wasn't stellar (2.2"?).


Here are the sliders..and such.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a sweet Kona. I love Kona.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dekerf Team 853 SS*










Still dead sexy.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just threw some new parts onto this bike.

































Spoke nipples are green btw... Doesnt show well in the pictures.


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

*GT Peace 9R*

Here's some pix's of my first ride on my first SS. Had a great time, but pushing thru soft snow was a bear. Riding the packed snow covered trails was just fantastic.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

SSteel said:


> Still dead sexy.


Indeed it is.

Sweet bike.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

mtndog66 said:


> Got it from Nashbar $350 delivered! Lovin it! Changed from 32x 18 to 32 x 14. Just waiting for new pedals.


How did you get that price and what can i do to get it myself? I've wanted that bike for a while now.


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

SSteel said:


> Still dead sexy.


What handlebars are those?


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

Spok75 said:


> What handlebars are those?


The Ragley Carnegie Handlebar. So sweet.

PM me if you want one, I have a new one for sale.


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

*old --new SS*

Sold the 29er and went back to the old trusty SS and made a few changes.


----------



## inkybandit (Apr 24, 2010)

*My humble submission*

2011 Monocog Flight, bone stock but for the Surly 20t cog...2 months on the SS train and my 38in inseam skinny legs are hating me but I'm loving it.








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

Have not graduated to the dirt version yet


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

singlespeedbuss said:


> Have not graduated to the dirt version yet


Nice. 
I've seen unicycle on the road, they're fast.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

I`ve some practicing to do before mine goes fast. But having fun.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Would a unicycle be considered the purest singlespeed?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Update...*

New Ragley Carnegie's carbon/kevlar bars (685mm & I painted the fork to match), Thomson 90mm x 10 degree inverted stem, Cane Creek S3, Shortened Eggbeater spindles.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Would a unicycle be considered the purest singlespeed?


Nah. More like a fixie...


----------



## Mageetah (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's my bike. Gonna have to post some muddy pics this spring

Niner SIR 9 (matte black powdercoat)
Niner fork (matte black powdercoat)
Niner handlebar (matte black powdercoat)
Velocity Hubs/White Industries freewheel 17t/Stans Arch rims
Avid BB7
Thompson Elite Setback seatpost
Truvativ Team stem
Truvativ Stylo 34t crankset
Time ATAC AL pedals
Cobb SHC DRT saddle
Oury grips


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

My new Surly CrossCheck. Currently on 700x42 Conti but some 700x47 Schwalbe SmartSams on the way 

SSP


----------



## chase1963 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mageetah,
Absolutely love it. Great job!


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

*Nice look!*



Mageetah said:


> Here's my bike. Gonna have to post some muddy pics this spring
> 
> Niner SIR 9 (matte black powdercoat)
> Niner fork (matte black powdercoat)
> ...


Like the black theme. Also, very good lighting.:thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Niner is spectacular - loving the blacked out nature of it!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I also like the way he Photoshoped out the beer can that was holding up the bike when he first posted it.


----------



## Mageetah (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks ya'll, gotta give credit to Kampfire for photography work, here is another nice shot:


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Mageetah, the bike makes the photos tho.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

that sir is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

nice. drive side blah blah


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That SIR 9 is absolutely gorgeous, Mageetah. The same goes for Singlespeedpunk's crosscheck.


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Mageetah said:


> Here's my bike. Gonna have to post some muddy pics this spring
> 
> Niner SIR 9 (matte black powdercoat)
> Niner fork (matte black powdercoat)
> ...


Nice bike dude!!


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Lynskey Ridgeline-SS*

Built up last night.. keeping as a B-6er for this race season..


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

My Trek singlespeed revised


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

*Niner SIR 9 in Moondust*

Niner SIR 9 frame small
Salsa Pro Moto Carbon bar
Shimano XTR M960 Crankset
Thomson 70mm stem
Thomson 330mm seat post
THE Lux saddle (Italian leather) 
SRAM PC870 chain
Continental Mountain King tires
Niner 18t cog
Hombrewed components 32t chainring
Formula k24 brakes
Stan's Crest wheelset with SS freehub
Niner Nude Carbon Fork
Oury grips
Chris King headset
Crank Brothers eggbeater pedals
Carbon 1 1/8" headset spacers
Red anodized freehub spacers

19 lbs 13 oz. by my LBS's digital scale :thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice looking bike you got there Treadhead.:thumbsup: I like the last photo.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice bike! I absolutely love Niner's, can't afford one now though.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Just finished last night!
2011 L Moondust Grey frame
Niner Carbon fork (Nude)
Cane Creek S-8 headset
Stylo 700 bars
Ergons
XT 755 brakes
XT 180 cranks
32t Mono Veloce Ring w/ Surly 19t cog
Thomson 410mm setback post
WTB Rocket V saddle (need a little leveling!)
ZTR Flows with Hope Pro 2 SS hub
WWLT 2.55 Front
ExiWolf 2.3 Rear
PC-850 chain
PD-520 pedals (flats on for chasing kids around basement)

Weighs in at 23lbs 8 oz.

The old and the new.....


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

That kicks %$$, Seabass.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Misfit DiSSent*

Misfit DiSSent


----------



## yak (Jul 3, 2006)

*new monkey commuter*

Got some conti 47mm commuter tyres and some fleegle bars coming. It's a bit of a tank but a bit of fun.

Really like the black niner and crosscheck previous posts. I always wondered what a black niner would look like. And now I know. And know I want one.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's my Monocog with my new Reba.


----------



## Dan Stroud (Feb 15, 2011)

New here. Putting my old Koski Procruiser/Trailmaster back together as the one speed it was in 1980. Looking for a few parts. When I get it together I'll throw up a pic. Nothing like a clean one speed


----------



## ActionDad (May 19, 2009)

*Cabin Fever Project 2011!*

My first mtb single-speed. I've noodled around on a s/s 'cross bike a fair amount but this thing really reminds me of my first bikes, wind in my face, huge grin on my face, zipping around the neighborhood without a care in the world!

Now the snow needs to go and I'll put my wrenching skills to the test!


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

Great looking bike!!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

kbporter said:


> Great looking bike!!


+100 :thumbsup:


----------



## centaur11 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Jabberwocky build*

Stans flow rims with King hubs
Misfit rigid fork
White Bros 34 tooth crank w/integrated bash ring
Bontrager 2.25 tubeless 29er tires (team issue)
Titec Ti BB
Avid BB7 brakes
Misfit cycles FU bar
Misfit 22t cog
Oval seatpost
Ergon grips
Syntace F99 stem 105mm
Fizik Aliante seat
KMC 3/32 chain

Just under 23lbs


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

Really liking the all pinked out look. Awesome wheels.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Just a 13.5" Trek

I like the geometry, it's great for aggresive riding. 
Currently 32x18 which is too heavy for me but I will change to 32x20 as soon as I get the cog.

I am gonna change to wider bar soon and the tires 2.40 front 2.25 rear.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

centaur11 said:


> Stans flow rims with King hubs
> Misfit rigid fork
> White Bros 34 tooth crank w/integrated bash ring
> Bontrager 2.25 tubeless 29er tires (team issue)
> ...


Have you had much time on that Misfit fork?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

jackspade said:


> Just a 13.5" Trek
> 
> I like the geometry, it's great for aggresive riding.
> Currently 32x18 which is too heavy for me but I will change to 32x20 as soon as I get the cog.
> ...


How do you like those CST Cambers? I have entertained the thought of getting them but there arent many reviews of them out there.


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bianchi Sass w/ 2011 Magura Durin Race 80mm
Crest rims w/ ZTR hubs
m960 Cranks
OS 90 stem
Monkey Light XC bars 
Juicy 3.5's

20.75lbs w/ heavy tires. Sub 20 with race tires. Not bad for a steel frame  
I absolutely love this bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Buggyr333 said:


> How do you like those CST Cambers? I have entertained the thought of getting them but there arent many reviews of them out there.


Actually I use camber just for on-road and a little bit off-road since it's only 2.10 and doesn't have good grip for mud/wet terrain.

I am not gonna recommend you this tire, the thread wear off fast.

As soon I have bigger inner tube I'll change to cheyene 2.40 front and caballero 2.25 rear, my terrain is mostly dry sharp rocks. This two combo is nice since it's also light on asphalt road.


----------



## centaur11 (Jan 26, 2011)

have about 3 rides to date. My only complaint is that it is not as squishy as a steel fork. But tracks well and I like the offset.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

centaur11 said:


> Stans flow rims with King hubs
> Misfit rigid fork
> White *Industries* 34 tooth crank w/integrated bash ring
> Bontrager 2.25 tubeless 29er tires (team issue)
> ...


Fixed it for ya, White Bros are the fork people


----------



## centaur11 (Jan 26, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> Fixed it for ya, White Bros are the fork people


thanks, brain fart on that one


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

no worries, nice bike BTW.


----------



## davendrt (Aug 1, 2009)

My new friend.


----------



## davendrt (Aug 1, 2009)

Ooops,


----------



## kmbgolf (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought this cheaply from CL as a first SS and fell in love with the bike and SS in general.

As i can't afford to build a 29er all in one go I plan to start from the front and work back:

_1. Carbon 9er fork on order through LBS
2. looking for 29er front wheel on ebay/CL 
_
I'll ride it 69 for a bit while I:

_3. do a bit of gradual "carbonsing" all over, punctuated with some Ti nuts and bolts_

unfortunately:

_4. buying a frame is a long way off. perhaps 2nd hand moots might be affordable by then!
5. 29er back wheel to sign and seal it. _

then I can take all of my current parts and put them back together again to use as a back up.

It'll take me a few yearsmind you...


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

How'd you get that chupacabra to pose for the shot?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> How'd you get that chupacabra to pose for the shot?


What exactly that thing is? is it a dog? a deer? a moose?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Wolfhound or Deerhound.


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

She's a Lurcher. 

Bred in England/Ireland for hunting Hares(jack-rabbit) and Deer by crossing sighthounds and other working dogs

This one was bred in KY from Imported stock. Mostly Deerhound, Greyhound and Collie.


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay, I'll join in. My first single speed (sold my 575 to do this). Can't believe how much fun I'm having, just wonder why it took me so long to make the move.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

my first ss mtb...bout bone stock...but still doin great for me.


----------



## j-cos (Nov 6, 2010)

My first Single Speed

2011 Kona Big Unit


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

18.5lbs as pictured. Full on race machine! Tough, too, as during a race this weekend I went down pretty hard at 17.9mph according to my Garmin. Stem got twisted around ~20 degrees, but nary a wobble in the front wheel. Then tonight a good size stick jumped off the trail and lodged in the rear wheel locking it up. It bent a spoke pretty good. Already accumulating battle scars. :thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice One9, direneed. I hope I can build one up some day.


----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)

*penny farthing and chapacubra*

Played around and put an American Classic 29" Disc into an old Surly instigator fork.

F-ing love it. Bowls over anything and not missing the nasty, cheap, heavy Marzorcchi one bit. Climbs like you wouldn't beleive up twisty, rooty single track.

The poor "chapacubra" can't keep up any more and I love this thing so much i took it out twice today!

Now looking for a similar sized fork as the surly but with a bit more give and less weight.

Also have Noir Flat bar on order and just bought Ergon KORK grips.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The Niner Carbon fork is very good, probably the best. But in your case, you might need less setback due to the fact that you are rocking the fork back and changing the steering angle. twentynineinches.com recently did a review of 29er rigid forks and you should probably read it for general info. Based on their review the OnOne carbon fork had very little set back and they did not like it as much as the Niner fork on a regular 29er (unless you wanted an all out twitchy race bike) but it might serve you well in this application.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@keene1
Is that chupacabra a lethal being?

It looks so vigorous like hyenas or dingos.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

*Here's my Pereira*





































White Industries ENO Crank, 34T ring
Shimano UN72 BB
HBC 19T cog
Chris King ISO SS hubs (older version, with disc adapter)
Velocity Blunt rims
Paul Compact Love Levers + Avid BB7s
Thomson seatpost, stem
Syntace Vector Low Rider bar
ESI grips

Maxxis Aspens mounted on pic, but trying out a set of Stan's Ravens 29 x 2.2


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

^^^^^^^^
Nice......ver ver nice!!!

Tastefully done. I like the way the mango 'pops'!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@Agu
I love that handlebar, what's the length?


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

jackspade said:


> @Agu
> I love that handlebar, what's the length?


680mm with 12 degrees of sweep. It's a Vector Carbon 31.8, not a Vector Low Rider (which is their 25.4 version)

@blak_byke thanks. I've already invested in the mango bits (carried over from 3 frames!) so might as well make em come alive!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice bike agu!


----------



## The Surly Giant (Mar 2, 2011)

This is my Kona Lana'i
Size 14.5 Frame
Cro-Mo Frame is from about 1999-2000
It's used as my daily commuter hence the rack and mudguard.
42 x 16 gear ratio


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

yourdaguy said:


> The Niner Carbon fork is very good, probably the best. But in your case, you might need less setback due to the fact that you are rocking the fork back and changing the steering angle. twentynineinches.com recently did a review of 29er rigid forks and you should probably read it for general info. Based on their review the OnOne carbon fork had very little set back and they did not like it as much as the Niner fork on a regular 29er (unless you wanted an all out twitchy race bike) but it might serve you well in this application.


by "set back" do you mean offset?
because offset is forward, away from the frame of the bike, not back, towards the frame.

the rake is only going to change if the new fork's longer (or shorter) then the old one.
the niner fork's 470mm is about the same as a 4" travel suspension fork. 
your current rigid fork may or may not be about the same length, check the specs.
it's hard to argue that the extra quick handling is due to the extra rake or the simple fact that the niner fork is about a pound (or more) lighter than most steel rigid forks.
BUT if the niner fork's longer than your old one, then the extra offset works in your favour. (reduces the trail number, which would be higher with the increased rake due to the longer fork)

there's a couple people with the niner carbon forks on 26ers. (I'm one of them)


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes I did mean offset. Offset and set back mean the same thing except in the biking world. The niner fork is equivalent to a 100 mm suspension fork sagged which (standard interpretation of 20-25% sag) would be 75--80mm suspension fork fully extended. Since he is going form a 26er front end to a 29er front end, it will raise the front end and actually change the angle of the steering tube (the frame will pivot around the back axle as you raise the front end). As you do this, you will actually change the angle of the head tube slightly as well as changing the trail. All of this will tend to slow handling. A fork with less "set back" will tend to quicken handling all things else being equal.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

niner carbon fork belongs on a swanky ibis tranny


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

I just picked up a 2011 Kona Unit 22" from my LBS yesterday.



















Had to add a little bling!










I would like to raise the handlebar since the top of the bar is 3" below the top of the seat. Any suggestions at the following thread would be appreciated.
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=690928


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I love that stick.

Please no more Kona SS, because it's very tempting for me.

Great bike man.

BTW the handlebar kinda bent down, maybe if you put it on normal position you could raise a little bit.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

The Surly Giant said:


> This is my Kona Lana'i
> Size 14.5 Frame
> Cro-Mo Frame is from about 1999-2000
> It's used as my daily commuter hence the rack and mudguard.
> 42 x 16 gear ratio


Nice. I'm working on a commuter meself and I hope mine comes together as well as yours.


----------



## nardusg (Nov 4, 2009)

*Vassago Bandersnatch SS*

My first one...


----------



## The Surly Giant (Mar 2, 2011)

umarth said:


> Nice. I'm working on a commuter meself and I hope mine comes together as well as yours.


Thanks Unmarth.

This bike has undergone many changes since I first put it together about 1 year ago.

Until recently, I was using a tensioner but found I was able to bypass the tensioner as the chain fits snuggly around.

I ride this bike to work where we have great bike facilities (secure cages, lockers, showers) but I'm now putting another SS MTB together using an old-scratched up Cro-Mo Diamond Back frame which I will be locking up at the train station / supermarket.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

woops double post! 
mods delet please?


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

my current SS, has XT pedals now!
Just picked up a new SS today, pics in the works


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

My most recent pick up! 
2009 Kona Big Unit!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

zippinveedub said:


>


Giant singlespeed's rule :thumbsup:


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Giant singlespeed's rule :thumbsup:


x2
I wanna get an xtc 29er and single speed it  Love my bike though


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

*mine*

so far so good


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

With some new bars...riding probably the best singletrack in AZ....Black Canyon Trail


----------



## awall (Feb 26, 2011)

There are some awesome bikes in this thread. Great for inspiration.:thumbsup: Here's mine I recently built up. It's been awesome fun so far. My arms feel like they're going to fall off when i hit some rockier descents, but everywhere else the rigid forks rule. Its my first rigid and ss mtb and i think the gearing (32-16) is pretty good so far. Some of the steeper climbs are a bit of a grind but for the more gradual ones it feels great. Just got these new schwalbes to replace an old set of narrow kenda's. Should make it ride even better


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@awall
Great bike!!
Looks so mean and vicious darkside-ish.

BTW is that Avid brake lever? I miss mine since I broke it because of overtight.


----------



## awall (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks. I tried to keep it mostly black. I always like the really stealthy builds. Yeh, BB7's and avid speed dial 7 levers. They're great, very adjustable.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

bt said:


> so far so good


Love that beautiful bike. Is there a reason for going w/ the White Bros. rigid fork instead of the matching Niner carbon fork? Just wondering.


----------



## TXdoughboy (Nov 7, 2010)

My buddy and I just finished building mine yesterday!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Rasta Race!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Still waiting for a couple of parts to swap out, but here's my 2011 Kona Unit on it's inaugural ride.


----------



## T_Hockenberry (Dec 21, 2009)

Just took it out for the this bikes first ride as SS. I have couple tweaks still left to do, but for the most part it's my rig for this year.








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Mar 13, 2011[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

Hardguy said:


> Love that beautiful bike, can't wait to get one w/ my tax return. I have some M970 cranks ready for it also. Is there a reason for going w/ the White Bros. rigid fork instead of the matching Niner carbon fork? Just wondering.


that was temporary, I've since installed a fox f29.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

Magic!
32x18 w/ 1/2 link.


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

nardusg said:


> My first one...


What tensioner is that?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Spok75 said:


> What tensioner is that?


http://www.nc-17.de/en/products/chain-tensioners/rear-stinger-en/


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

23x16:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> Rasta Race!


What a garish piece of ****!


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

umarth said:


> What a garish piece of ****!


You do know that these are *toys*, right? Or have I strayed into the top hats and tails forum?


----------



## littlebus (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sweet!*



keene1 said:


> Played around and put an American Classic 29" Disc into an old Surly instigator fork.
> 
> F-ing love it. Bowls over anything and not missing the nasty, cheap, heavy Marzorcchi one bit. Climbs like you wouldn't beleive up twisty, rooty single track.
> 
> ...


Love the R32, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

umarth said:


> What a garish piece of ****!


I understand that you're upset about losing the bunny-hop contest this weekend, but please don't blame my bike. It was purely my incredible skills with the bike that allowed me to jump higher than you.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> I understand that you're upset about losing the bunny-hop contest this weekend, but please don't blame my bike. It was purely my incredible skills with the bike that allowed me to jump higher than you.


I can never forgive you for making that public.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

umarth said:


> I can never forgive you for making that public.


Just be thankful I didn't post the pictures, though I will be keeping them for blackmail purposes.


----------



## srappenel (Mar 22, 2011)

*Blacksheep*

I cant believe
#1 - I looked through this entire thread
#2 - I didnt see any blacksheep SS
#3 - some of the bikes on here- that engin was sick!! Probably the coolest bike I've seen to date.

anywho here is the Blacksheep


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

There is a good black sheep picture thread around somewhere. Nice ride. Is that steel? or just painted ti?


----------



## srappenel (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks! That is a steel rig. I just really like the feel and ride quality of steel. It has been my staple ride for six years now and still rides like a dream. I did recently throw on some some jones h-bar to see how the hand position change would work and I like them so far. Good to know there is a blacksheep thread, I will have to check it out.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Picked this up today from an uber kool dude on here for an really awesome price (um...the price of gas to go gt it,and a few rolls of tape :eekster:  ). 2010 (I forgot to ask) Dawes Deadeye in 15" flavor,only pics I had time to shoot when I got back home,I'll get some better ones this weekend  
























I REALLY dig inexpensive things that work :thumbsup:


----------



## CH53Driver (Mar 21, 2011)

My Gary Fisher Rig.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

My first SS, first 29er and first HT since the 90's. I love it so far, I never want to ride my FS bike anymore.

Frame: Trek Marlin, 17.5"
Fork: Rockshox Recon Solo Air TK Silver w/ G2 geometry
Wheels: Stan's Arch w/ ZTR hubs
Tires: Bontrager 29-3 Team Issue 2.0" w/ Stan's sealant
Cranks: E-thirteen XC SS
BB: The Hive
Chainring: Blackspire Mono Veloce 32T
Cog: Surly 20T
Chain: KMC 710SL Gold
Brakes: Avid Elixir 5
Rotors: Avid G2CS 160mm
Headset: OEM - Came with frame
Stem: Bontrager Race Lite 90mm
Handlebars: Witchey WCS Carbon 15mm rise
Grips: Ritchey WCS foam
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 27.2x350mm setback
Saddle: WTB Silverado Team
Clamp: Hope non-QR
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy C

The only thing I may change this year (unless something breaks) is to get a HBC 20T cog. Next year I'd like to get a carbon frame and either Reba or F29 RLC, maybe also better brakes (not a huge fan of the Elixirs, I just happened to have them leftover from my Fuel EX 8) and Eggbeaters.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, so I mostly commute and run errands on this, but it sees a lot of singletrack in form of cut throughs and I do take it on trails from time to time.

And I've included a couple photos from the ride home...


----------



## lastwords (Nov 24, 2010)

After a year riding my old raleigh ss decided to upgrade, wanted on of these for a while now Genesis iO going for a ride later so though i would take some photos before it gets mucky


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

My monkey. Just built her up.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Springtime!!!*

boooohooooooo....


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

Just built up this Soma Juice 29er


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

*FS SS more fun than HT SS*

So I'm rehabing a sprain knee and thought the fs rig would be a little bit more of a smoother ride than my ht ss. Well I had all the old parts from when I first converted over to ss several years ago so I didn't have to buy anything, just took about 1.5 hours of time to convert everything over. I was really impressed with how well the bike handled on the trail as a ss. The ML is a great bike geared but I thought as a ss it would be kinda sluggish. This setup bombed through turns and downhill and although it's about 5 lbs heavier than my ht ss, I didn't notice it in my overall time. I think I'm going to leave the gears off for now and maybe throw a Paul tensioner on there. The surly did fine, some small pops when I really torqued the chain but with this type of tensioner I've had similar problems on other bikes, so I picked up a half link to get the chain a little tighter and if that doesn't fix it, I'll go with the Paul setup.


----------



## Myers005 (Jan 31, 2011)

Took the plunge and bought an inexpensive SS 29er (GT Peace 9r) in January having never ridden either. The most fun I've had on a bike in many years! Two months later picked up a used El Mariachi frame, finished building two days ago, maiden voyage yesterday. Had a blast!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> :thumbsup:


You are proud of that bike!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You are proud of that bike!


It's a pretty bike  Wouldn't you be proud?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> It's a pretty bike  Wouldn't you be proud?


If my bike were that ugly, I'd shave it's ass and make it roll backwards!

Not really, just teasing you. It's nice. I think the green and brown go good together. Did you paint it? And what fork is on it.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> boooohooooooo....


Still the sexiest bike for me.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If my bike were that ugly, I'd shave it's ass and make it roll backwards!
> 
> Not really, just teasing you. It's nice. I think the green and brown go good together. Did you paint it? And what fork is on it.


It's actually copper colored...sort of. It is hard to tell in the pictures though. I got the frame powdercoated a nice copper vein color, so it's a bit textured..wish I could show this by pictures because it is very cool. And the fork is a Soul Cycles Hooligan. I got it on sale from SC for $9 :thumbsup: I was going to powdercoat the fork too but the color was so close when I saw it that I decided not too. I would have spent more powdercoating it than I spent on the fork. It is a light pearl brown/copper color and besides not being textured it is very similar. Got the frame for free from a buddy so $75 for the powdercoat and $9 for the fork isn't bad :lol:


----------



## dolefee (Oct 10, 2010)

Just converted my raSScal...sorry for the link, don't know how to post pics.

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5582512325/sizes/l/


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> It's actually copper colored...sort of. It is hard to tell in the pictures though. I got the frame powdercoated a nice copper vein color, so it's a bit textured..wish I could show this by pictures because it is very cool. And the fork is a Soul Cycles Hooligan. I got it on sale from SC for $9 :thumbsup: I was going to powdercoat the fork too but the color was so close when I saw it that I decided not too. I would have spent more powdercoating it than I spent on the fork. It is a light pearl brown/copper color and besides not being textured it is very similar. Got the frame for free from a buddy so $75 for the powdercoat and $9 for the fork isn't bad :lol:


Right on!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

dolefee said:


> Just converted my raSScal...sorry for the link, don't know how to post pics.


there you go. Nice bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

My 1st SS and 29er.
2007 Redline Monocog frame powdercoated matte black
Reba Race fork
Easton wheels, bar and stem, and seat post too
H B C Chainring, cog and tuggs
SLX Crank set
Crank Bros Egg Beater pedals
Salsa skewers and seatpost clamp
Ritchey seat and headset
Avid Juicy Seven brakes, overlook the rotors, going to put G3' s on soon
Took the pics in the shade as to not wash out the red.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh...that's n-i-c-e :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

You need to invest in a setback seatpost. It is a beautiful bike besides.


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, yes I see a setback post in my near future. I was going to get one when I did the build but had the Easton CF one and had to see how it did.


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)

First SS 
First 29er
and heck, first MTB since I was 13


----------



## kylemason (Sep 2, 2007)

*Niner One9*

Just cleaned up from the 6 hour Alafia Classic. Back to the Niner carbon fork for training. Ordered Stan's Race wheelset with a SS hub. Under 20 lb....


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

theblackbullet said:


> First SS
> First 29er
> and heck, first MTB since I was 13


Dawes Bullseye?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

That One9 is sick.


----------



## kylemason (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks p nut..... I am super happy how she turned out. My wife thinks I'm silly but it's cool that it glows in the dark!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

What's your gearing? Looks biggish (33x17?). I'm at 33x20 to 22. Trails get steep here and I have girl legs. And for the record, I would def get the glow in the dark if I got a Niner.


----------



## kylemason (Sep 2, 2007)

34x18 for most of my training. 34x17 when I want to do intervals on the ss. I find that 33x18 is great for most of the steep stuff in Florida when I want to ride more than 60 miles.

Kyle


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

swapped bars back to the soma odins, and trimmed them dowb, pulled a saddle out of the LBS spare parts bin.
haven't removed the studs yet. and need to shorten cables... when i get things sorted.
currently running fixed.
since the pugs arrived december this has been sitting in the rack... 
first ride this morning on it in quite a while!


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Joe V said:


>


Your chainline needs a little work it seems.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

kylemason said:


> Just cleaned up from the 6 hour Alafia Classic. Back to the Niner carbon fork for training. Ordered Stan's Race wheelset with a SS hub. Under 20 lb....


I remember you from the race! I was on the neon pink 29er SS!


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

fotu said:


> Your chainline needs a little work it seems.


Might be the angle from which it was taken....hopefully.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Bought tis today (please disregard the red pedals...they'll be gone tomorrow,put back on the black bike ),I'l post more/better pics after all the parts get bought for it and I actually get more than a "around the property" ride in :thumbsup: '11 Jabber in all it's Green-ness


----------



## kylemason (Sep 2, 2007)

Aaron1017 said:


> I remember you from the race! I was on the neon pink 29er SS!


I'm not sure I am man enough to ride your bike!! Baby blue was as far as I could go!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Crosstown Stew said:


> So I'm rehabing a sprain knee and thought the fs rig would be a little bit more of a smoother ride than my ht ss. Well I had all the old parts from when I first converted over to ss several years ago so I didn't have to buy anything, just took about 1.5 hours of time to convert everything over. I was really impressed with how well the bike handled on the trail as a ss. The ML is a great bike geared but I thought as a ss it would be kinda sluggish. This setup bombed through turns and downhill and although it's about 5 lbs heavier than my ht ss, I didn't notice it in my overall time. I think I'm going to leave the gears off for now and maybe throw a Paul tensioner on there. The surly did fine, some small pops when I really torqued the chain but with this type of tensioner I've had similar problems on other bikes, so I picked up a half link to get the chain a little tighter and if that doesn't fix it, I'll go with the Paul setup.


I've been on the fence on whether I would SS a FS bike I have, you've inspired me to do it.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Better pic (from a high school track ride with the kids today),with a few parts swappped around. Now needing only the new wheelset and crankset,hopefully to come in a month or two now


----------



## dolefee (Oct 10, 2010)

Stevob said:


> there you go. Nice bike.:thumbsup:


Thx for posting the pic and the compliment.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Better, seatpost height, better pic, better chain tension!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

MMcG said:


>


Nice! 

You seem to have a new bike every other week though! :thumbsup:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Is that a Sinister??


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Is that a Sinister??


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

stupid internet


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

driver bob said:


> Is that a Sinister??


Aye! Sinister Simon Bar :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

MMcG said:


> Aye! Sinister Simon Bar :thumbsup:


Looks good hee rtoo,Mark (you don't hafta call me sir again   ),awesome build!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

longhaultrucker said:


> Looks good hee rtoo,Mark (you don't hafta call me sir again   ),awesome build!


Yessir Sir!


----------



## Ozmosis (Sep 22, 2005)

Might as well get some mileage out of my pictures...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Ozmosis said:


> Might as well get some mileage out of my pictures...


What bars are those?


----------



## Ozmosis (Sep 22, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What bars are those?


Titec H-bars.


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

*New Spot Frame*

Just bought this frame a couple weeks ago and swapped out the parts from my Longboard.
It rides nice but I'm a little disappointed with the limited rear tire size I can run.


----------



## scizrboy (Nov 20, 2006)

G'day, meet Pomona.
She likes to beat up hipsters on their fixies and enjoys long weekend rides around Melbourne.
Her favourite band is The Plasmatics.
At a svelte 9.25kg, she'll destroy anything in her path.

Surly 1x1 frame
White Brothers rigid fork
Cane Creek S8 headset
Deity Fantom Stem
Deity Villain II Bars
Paul Love Levers
Deity Enoki Grips
E Thirteen Cranks, Guide Ring, and BB
Deity LT Pedals
Thompson post
Turbo Reissue Saddle
Fulcrum Red Metal 3 Wheels
Avid BB7's
Rennen SS Spacer kit
Schwalbe Kojak 1.35 tyres

Weight: 20.4 lbs (9.25 kg)


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

scizrboy
WOW, that is a sweet looking Surly you have there.:thumbsup:


----------



## srappenel (Mar 22, 2011)

Digging the all black there sizrboy. And the reference to the Plasmatics! Wendo O'!!! Haven't heard that name in quite some time. Nice bike.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Saddle Up said:


> I've been on the fence on whether I would SS a FS bike I have, you've inspired me to do it.


Good choice. I was a little skeptical about it but now I'm really glad I did. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

Just got the new fork on! Bought the bike about two months ago and have been riding it a bunch as the weather has gotten drier and warmer! Can't wait to try it out with some cushion up front!


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

scizrboy, why do I see frame decals in some pictures & not in others?


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Elisdad said:


> scizrboy, why do I see frame decals in some pictures & not in others?


I had to go back and look, good call. Now I'm curious to why there are some pictures with the Surly sticker on down tube and others without it. Trick photography:skep:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

actually the one without decals has a blinky mount on the seat tube.


----------



## scizrboy (Nov 20, 2006)

Elisdad said:


> scizrboy, why do I see frame decals in some pictures & not in others?


Ha! Good catch! The photos with the decals were taken a few days earlier. Upon finishing the project and photographing it, I realised the frame decals needed to go. I wanted her to be the silent, stealth machine. I only reshot the main photo and not the different angles.. Once I get another sunny day here, I'll probably take some others.

Been back riding heavily for 5 months now and am absolutely loving it as my main form of commuting and exercising. This build is the result of all the research and education which started right here on these forums. Originally I had started with a 2006 Fisher Cronus and turned it into a single speed. Then, I started replacing bits. That's a slippery slope indeed!! Fortunately I discovered ChainReaction and Wiggle for cheaper parts than here in Australia. YouTube provided heaps of knowledge as well. My LBS guys were also exceptionally cool, when I needed a hand, especially considering I wasn't shopping with them. In the end, I brought them a case of beer.

Ride on!


----------



## scizrboy (Nov 20, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> actually the one without decals has a blinky mount on the seat tube.


Shoit! Even I missed that.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

scizrboy said:


> My LBS guys were also exceptionally cool, when I needed a hand, especially considering I wasn't shopping with them. In the end, I brought them a case of beer.
> 
> Ride on!


I'm sure they appreciated it.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey, if they can't make any money selling bike parts, at least they can get free beer!


----------



## deanerbeano (Mar 20, 2010)

Scored the frame for 50 bucks at a swap yesterday, couldn't bring myself to do HW with the thing sitting on the floor staring at me, so I HAD to build it.  . As soon as I finished I went for a little test ride, ended up being a 2 hour ride all in and around town. I am in love.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Is that fixed?
I've tried fixed for uphill and it's awesome how I need less effort to climb.


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice find.


----------



## deanerbeano (Mar 20, 2010)

-jackspade
no its not fixed, dunno how I would feel about that, I do love coasting. 

-greasemonkeee
yeah I was pretty stoked! I've been snooping on craigslist and at swaps for at least a year looking for a frame with ho' dropouts or track ends. ghetto SS is alright, but this is the real deal!


----------



## LonsiXCI (Nov 9, 2010)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LonsiXCI said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


My GF would love that bike!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

MMcG said:


> This XC 29'er looks like an AM bike! I like it!! How much travel you got on this thing, 130mm? Also, what's the weight on that build?


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

*The Heaviest Tranny In The World*

My Ibis Tranny in full freeride and stunt-crushing mode. It runs about 23 1/2 pounds with those big Nevegals, tubes, and latex. It slims down to about 22 with Small Block 8s. I will be shortening those hoses when I find the right stem and install the 180mm rotors that just arrived in the post...


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

My AIR9 carbon (with new rubber and Ergon's)


----------



## gbradley428 (Apr 22, 2011)

*My new Sycip Diesel*

Just traded my Jamis Dakar XLT for this ride. I'm pretty happy. I have a Thompson post coming in for it this week. Still a lot of parts on my wishlist though....


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

yes, I posted my setup yesterday in the "budget SS post", but figured, no one is really posting on that, so I will put my bike here for now. Tunturi stock (for now) with shimano 16t freewheel and shimano 32t chainwheel and cranks. Currently using my old derailer for a tensioner but got a tensioner coming in the post next week. I got a lot of things in store for this bike. 

Any have any suggestions on painting a frame yourself? I mean, I know it wont be that professional looking, but I want something better than just your average spray paint. Im open for suggestions.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow... What crank is that? Looks retro cool!


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

its a Kampi 152 32H HOP, its aluminum. I got it very cheap, for 20€, im running a cheap set up for now.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

coreyzupka said:


> its a Kampi 152 32H HOP, its aluminum. I got it very cheap, for 20€, im running a cheap set up for now.


The attractive price sweeten the deal even more.

I'm building up a SS as well. My first. hahahah...


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah, this is my first SS convert.


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

*Niner nude*



2melow said:


> My AIR9 carbon (with new rubber and Ergon's)


Fantastic bike!!!
How did you get a nude UD finish Niner frame set and fork? I don,t see them listed on the website but have seen a few pics of them here on MTBR.
Oh by the way what is your gear ratio?

thx
Dave


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, I would like to know to. They look a lot different naked. Actually yours looks flat black, Am I right?


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Nothing fancy:










But next time I have $400 burning a hole in my pocket, I might bling it out with a pair of these.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

coreyzupka said:


> its a Kampi 152 32H HOP, its aluminum. I got it very cheap, for 20€, im running a cheap set up for now.


"Kampi" just means crank. HOP. seems to be an abbreviation for "hopea" (silver) ... and 152 is crank length. 152 mm cranks? Sounds short to me


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

*a couple*

ill post some "family" shots in a couple weeks when the scout build is done.


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

perttime said:


> "Kampi" just means crank. HOP. seems to be an abbreviation for "hopea" (silver) ... and 152 is crank length. 152 mm cranks? Sounds short to me


I dont care, lol. I would have asked the guy at the bike shop what it was if I really cared


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


 Not that thing again! I love messin' with Sasquatch! :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Not that thing again! I love messin' with Sasquatch! :thumbsup:


Everyone does :lol:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ilmfat said:


> ill post some "family" shots in a couple weeks when the scout build is done.


What kind of frame is the black one?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What kind of frame is the black one?


Nunya....Nunya goddamn business :lol:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

jabberwocky. ima big fan.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Nunya....Nunya goddamn business :lol:


Hey, next time I see you in the forest I'll slap ur chit up man!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ilmfat said:


> jabberwocky. ima big fan.


I like it!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

shawn: whats funny is im more likely to see the 'squatch than you are. tho i rarely ride in ohio.

ill tell you what, when i see those green rims ill pretend to have a mechanical (as there is NO WAY i could chase him down) and ill smack him around for u if you head over to oakview and give my grandma a hug and kiss for me. its been a few years since i been out that way.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks homey. good luck finding one. well, an 18". still a couple 16 and 20' floatin around. fsa v-drive and a black odis'll make it a true blackerwocky.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ilmfat said:


> shawn: whats funny is im more likely to see the 'squatch than you are. tho i rarely ride in ohio.
> 
> ill tell you what, when i see those green rims ill pretend to have a mechanical (as there is NO WAY i could chase him down) and ill smack him around for u if you head over to oakview and give my grandma a hug and kiss for me. its been a few years since i been out that way.


Sounds like a plan! :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

shawn: wasnt the infusion like a mt. cycle knock off or somethin? dont know anything about the "politics" but it always looked like something MC would do.

sasquatch: wheres that trail in ur pic? thats a good lookin trail. hopefully its close.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ilmfat said:


> shawn: wasnt the infusion like a mt. cycle knock off or somethin? dont know anything about the "politics" but it always looked like something MC would do.
> 
> sasquatch: wheres that trail in ur pic? thats a good lookin trail. hopefully its close.


Yes, they were made by an ex Mountain Cycle employee.


----------



## cockroach (Jun 12, 2009)

*Genesis IO*


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn, thats sophisticated


----------



## cockroach (Jun 12, 2009)

coreyzupka said:


> Damn, thats sophisticated


Or in the words of the great Homer "sophistamacated" :thumbsup:


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

Picked up this used frame/fork/wheelset a few weeks ago and swapped over a few things from my Monocog and added some new items as well. Planning on a couple of more upgrades along the way also....


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

O.D Green bars are mean as hell


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> sasquatch: wheres that trail in ur pic? thats a good lookin trail. hopefully its close.


That trail is in my back yard :thumbsup: It's been raining nonstop for nearly 2 weeks and most of my trails are like a creek now (2 inches of running water everywhere) and this was the driest. I just wanted to ride a bit so took the bike out for a quick few laps. It was actually slightly raining/misting when I took this pic so that's why it looks foggy. A lot of my pics are from my back yard because I don't like to stop riding when I'm somewhere else :lol: I've got a good mix of hills and various terrain to play on.



ilmfat said:


> ill tell you what, when i see those green rims ill pretend to have a mechanical (as there is NO WAY i could chase him down) and ill smack him around for u


:yawn: Let's see you try bud :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

dude, if i came to that trail, all id do is ride. 

thats a good looking trail.

i friggin hate you


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

shawn: id love to see some pics of the infusion. that bike always called to me back in the day. weird thing is, its got the same shape (ish) as the ellsworth enlightenment, and i think the ellsworth is hideous. (sorry i said it, but there it is.)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> i friggin hate you


You just made my day 10x better :lol:



ilmfat said:


> dude, if i came to that trail, all id do is ride.
> 
> thats a good looking trail.


Here is another pic I snapped the other day, this trail is a bit wider due to it being used for quads in the summer, the center is shallower because of mountain bikes and dirt bikes, so as you can see there was about 2" of flowing water (it's downhill, live a small river). From all the action it sees in the summer and how hard packed it becomes, it actually wasn't too squishy/muddy until the 3rd lap. I've got a few more pictures but I was having trouble sending them from my phone to my email to upload them, and of course this phone doesn't have a memory card that I could simply use.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dude. i seriously hate you. i wanna zap you with my mind or something. 

that looks like my kind of trail.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dude. i seriously hate you. i wanna zap you with my mind or something.
> 
> that looks like my kind of trail.


You've motivated me to give uploading those other pictures another chance...so here you are bro 

This is the exact same trail/bike position as the last picture I posted, just looking up hill instead of down, one of the entrances to the trail is at the top by the shed.










And this picture is going out at the top on the other side exiting into the bonfire pit/backyard area behind the house. This trail was very soft from the rain because it does not see as much quad action as it does dirt bike and mountain bike (hence why only half of the trail is worn), but still a blast to ride.










Enjoy ilmfat, enjoy


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ilmfat said:


> shawn: id love to see some pics of the infusion. that bike always called to me back in the day. weird thing is, its got the same shape (ish) as the ellsworth enlightenment, and i think the ellsworth is hideous. (sorry i said it, but there it is.)


Well, I was putting it back together. I have all the parts, then I got to involved with the carbon build and I haven't finished it. I wish it had a rear disc tab. I'm not a fan of v-brakes. And I just haven't had the drive to finish it. So, I was thinking about selling the frame. If you are interested, PM me. It's a medium, I bought it from Cambria and they were blems. So, it has a paint blem on the top tube. It has a little chain rub on it, but other then that it is in great condition. I'll take some pics and post them when I have some time. I want to build something different, but I just don't know what yet.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

sasquatch: you better look out for a big apple equipped jabber.

cant catch you on a bike, so ill have to surprise you in a parking lot.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> sasquatch: you better look out for a big apple equipped jabber.
> 
> cant catch you on a bike, so ill have to surprise you in a parking lot.


Don't **** with me son :lol: Assuming you watch t.v. and have seen my commercials, you know what happens to dudes that mess with sasquatch


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

thats it. ill bribe you with jerkey.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Have I played recently?

Singular Swift

with....

'08 Rockshox Reba fork, 100mm
Titec H-bars, EZ-Off Silver
RaceFace Deus stem, chrome!
Ergon grips
XTR M952 180mm cranks
Homebrew components 32t spiderless chainring
HBC 21t two piece cog
Hope SS rear hub
Hope Mono Mini brakes, 160mm rotors front and rear
DT Swiss X470 rims

Here we are together after our dance in CAT2 SS class at Sea Otter Classic 2011...

I love this bike. I would take it out in back of the school and get it pregnant if I could.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ilmfat said:


> thats it. ill bribe you with jerkey.


damn.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

*Full Suspension Single Speed*

Couldn't go any lower than a 16t cog or possibly a 14t cog for a 7" FS (LBS didn't have a 14t cog) or my rear shock wouldn't be able to fully compress. Meh, oh well! Took it on a ride and damn I love not having a 9spd cassette. :thumbsup:


----------



## quick_2 (Apr 19, 2009)

'09 Trek 6700
Crankbrothers Candy X's
Origin 8 SS Kit
Sram PC-1 Chain
32x18

Never rode singlespeed until now, usually ride a 1x9 but i figured id try it just for fun... seems to have been a good idea and its growing on me, as long as my legs can keep up

Tried to fit the chain without the chain tensioner but with a half link it was a hair short and with a fill link it was too long
Tried a 16t cog aswell but i suppose it will have to live with the tensioner.

I really didnt want to have a tensioner so i could ditch my hanger and never have to worry about it bending again.. any suggestions?


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

give it to me. problem solved.

your welcome.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

quick_2 said:


> '09 Trek 6700
> Crankbrothers Candy X's
> Origin 8 SS Kit
> Sram PC-1 Chain
> ...


Watch our for that ilmfat guy, he'll getcha what you aren't looking. My suggestion for the chain issue is ride the chain with a tensioner for a while and let it stretch, then throw it on with the half link. See if that works. I ran into a similar issue with my bike where the chain fits perfectly when it's new, but after one ride it stretched too much and needed a tensioner.

Also, even if you ditch the tensioner you can't ditch the hanger, with that type of frame it is part of the dropout and you can't run without it. I'd suggest just cutting it off and shaping it to match the other dropout.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't cut it off. You will never be able to stretch a chain again when you need a new chain.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

yourdaguy said:


> Don't cut it off. You will never be able to stretch a chain again when you need a new chain.


Very good point, I did not even think of this.

@quick_2- buy another hanger, use the hanger and tensioner with new chains, use the cut hanger with stretched chains.

There, problem solved :thumbsup:


----------



## quick_2 (Apr 19, 2009)

thats odd.. i rode it earlier today without a hanger when i was trying out the other cog.. is it a structural thing or did you just think the skewer wouldnt fit on properly?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

quick_2 said:


> thats odd.. i rode it earlier today without a hanger when i was trying out the other cog.. is it a structural thing or did you just think the skewer wouldnt fit on properly?


My frame has the same hanger as yours, I guess it could work, but I wouldn't trust it. Without it, the dropout is only 1/2 as wide as it is meant to be with the hanger.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

I've done 3 singlespeed bikes by finding the magic gear, thereby eliminating the tensioner. There are various websites and articles that are useful, but it helps to have a few chainrings and cogs laying around that you can try. The part about the chain wearing and getting too loose is a fact of life if you don't want a tensioner. I buy the cheap SRAM 8-speed chains ($15) and replace them when they get too loose.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/
http://eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu.php

You can obtain the same gear ratios by changing both cog and chainring and the result will be a different length chain required. I'm convinced that you can find the magic gear for any bike.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

push the tensioner up instead of it pulling down on the chain. world of difference.

LOVE that frame.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

That looks like the Performance tensioner and I don't think you can flip it to push up. At least I was never able to get mine to push up instead of down anyway. I gave up and bought a new frame.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Get one of these and be happy...http://labs.yesspro.com/products/etr-b


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

ive seen a couple people run zip ties to pull the tensioner up. prolly what ill try when i SS my reken again.


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

theMotoMan said:


> I've done 3 singlespeed bikes by finding the magic gear, thereby eliminating the tensioner. There are various websites and articles that are useful...
> http://eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu.php
> I'm convinced that you can find the magic gear for any bike.


Help a newbie out. What does the magic gear refer to? I used the website mentioned above and 32/19 appears to be a magic gear combo since it is in the shaded area for a Kona Unit with a 17.1 chainstay length. I ordered a 20t rear cog and should receive it in a week or two. Did I make a mistake or is the magic gear not as important with a horizontal slide?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

KanzaKrūzer said:


> Help a newbie out. What does the magic gear refer to? I used the website mentioned above and 32/19 appears to be a magic gear combo since it is in the shaded area for a Kona Unit with a 17.1 chainstay length. I ordered a 20t rear cog and should receive it in a week or two. Did I make a mistake or is the magic gear not as important with a horizontal slide?


If you have horizontal slides every and any gear is the magic gear.

"Magic gear" applies to a bike with a fixed BB shell and vertical dropouts (typically a geared bike converted to SS). With these frames if you want to run a gear with no tensioning system you have to find the right combo of chainring - cog vs chainstay length so the chain does not have excess slack.


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

driver bob said:


> If you have horizontal slides every and any gear is the magic gear.
> "Magic gear" applies to a bike with a fixed BB shell and vertical dropouts (typically a geared bike converted to SS). With these frames if you want to run a gear with no tensioning system you have to find the right combo of chainring - cog vs chainstay length so the chain does not have excess slack.


Thanks for the clarification. The Kona Unit comes with 32/18 and I wanted to try out 32/20. Both those combinations do not line up as a magic gear. I thought magic gear applied to vertical dropout bikes, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

You may need a new chain, depends how generous Kona were with the stock one


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

driver bob said:


> You maY need a new chain depends how generous Kona were with the stock one


I already have a new 3/32 chain waiting for my new cog. Thought I would keep the original cog and chain in case I wanted to switch back. 
Ordered a 20t cog from HBC three weeks ago, so it should be delivered in a week or two.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

ilmfat said:


> ive seen a couple people run zip ties to pull the tensioner up. prolly what ill try when i SS my reken again.


I did the zip tie thing once and it works fairly well. One disadvantage is you need to cut the zip tie to get the rear wheel off, so make sure you carry an extra zip tie or two with you. Another thing that works is to take the spring off entirely, mount it in the push up position, add a few washers to the tensioner pivot bolt and tighten it down to where it locks in place and doesn't pivot.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

veloreality said:


> what bars are those?


Answer ProTaper

Sorry for missing these back when they were posted.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

jabrabu said:


> How are you tensioning the chain?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing something similar. I have a '93 or '94 Diamondback DBR Titanium hardtail with an old Rockshox Mag21 fork. I still have the original steel fork, and I'm thinking of converting this bike to a fully rigid singlespeed.


Apologies for being so tardy, somehow missed this one too.

It's a White Industries Eno hub. Works nicely for this. That Diamondback Ti frame would make a sweet SS.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> My singlespeed project. Looks better moving.
> Enjoy!!


Very tasty!!


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

boude said:


> *My purple DEAN :*
> Frame : DEAN ti
> Weight : 7.5kgrs = 16.53pds
> 
> ...


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

Just J said:


> Here's my new Orange P7, its made of Reynolds 631 Steel and is pure fun to ride!
> 
> Always wanted one of these!


Like the Orange P7 frames. Nicely done.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

SSteel said:


> Still dead sexy.


Excellent bike in the best color.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> Like the Orange frames. Nicely done.


Thank you! 

That frame actually went back with a warranty problem with the paint, I now have a brand new one finished in black cherry. It's now running 1x9 too but here it is from a ride yesterday 










PS - I still have a SS, it's a 29er Soul Cycles Dillinger! :thumbsup:


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

Just J said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That frame actually went back with a warranty problem with the paint, I now have a brand new one finished in black cherry. It's now running 1x9 too but here it is from a ride yesterday
> 
> ...


Nice looking rides and that's some stellar scenery!


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

dolefee said:


> Just converted my raSScal...sorry for the link, don't know how to post pics.
> 
> http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5582512325/sizes/l/


Nicely done. How are the NP hubs holding up?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> Nice looking rides and that's some stellar scenery!


The North York Moors were looking rather lovely yesterday! Pity I fell off 4 times and had to walk the last 4 miles! LOL


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

LonsiXCI said:


> [/URL]


Nice. Would love to find a fork like that in 1" w/ or w/o v-mounts. Non-sus corrected. White Bros may have something close ..


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

Just J said:


> The North York Moors were looking rather lovely yesterday! Pity I fell off 4 times and had to walk the last 4 miles! LOL


That's a long walk with a bike.
Simply hoping for the rain to stop and the trails to dry out here.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> That's a long walk with a bike.
> Simply hoping for the rain to stop and the trails to dry out here.


It was a VERY long walk when my knees were busted up and with suspected broken ribs but that will teach me a lesson for trying to keep up with my friend on his Carbon Nomad whilst I'm on my hardtail! LOL


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Surly 1X1*

Heres a couple of pics of my 1X1 taken on the weekend on the Isle of Skye.
Its a work in progress but hopefully soon it will have BB7's on a new wheelset based on some Spank rims I have sitting around.
I love it :thumbsup: 
Jamie


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jamiedyer said:


> Heres a couple of pics of my 1X1 taken on the weekend on the Isle of Skye.
> Its a work in progress but hopefully soon it will have BB7's on a new wheelset based on some Spank rims I have sitting around....


I recognised that scenery instantly. Going to give us a pic up on MacLeod's Tables? 

It looks nice and clean with the v-brakes. Seatpost is a nice touch too.


----------



## evan the cdn (Jul 5, 2006)

Just1Gear said:


> Picked up this used frame/fork/wheelset a few weeks ago and swapped over a few things from my Monocog and added some new items as well. Planning on a couple of more upgrades along the way also....


Freakin beautiful. That's my dream bike at the moment.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Surly 1X1*



> I recognised that scenery instantly. Going to give us a pic up on MacLeod's Tables?
> 
> It looks nice and clean with the v-brakes. Seatpost is a nice touch too.


Hi Velobike
I didnt get over to MacLeod's Tables this time round, not that it mattered as we had a great weekends riding. The weather was brilliant as well and I have never seen so many people camped at the Sligachan camp ground. I was a bit worried when i showed up and the others were on geared rides with front suspension but it was never a problem as it was easier on the SS and a couple had gear 'issues' so it all evens out. 
I think we met last year if I am thinking of the right person at the SSEC down in England. IIRC you are based up at Strathpeffer? If you are the one and same, I am the Aussie that rode to the start from the campsite with yourself and your daughter? 
Maybe head for a ride out some day. I used to live in Garve but am now up near JOG's.
Cheers
Jamie


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jamiedyer said:


> Hi Velobike...IIRC you are based up at Strathpeffer? If you are the one and same, I am the Aussie that rode to the start from the campsite with yourself and your daughter?
> Maybe head for a ride out some day. I used to live in Garve but am now up near JOG's.


Hi Jamie,
that's me. I'm planning riding up to the JoG area this summer - trying to put together an offroad route taking in Strath Naver etc and a look at where the ancestors were cleared from.

These days I tend to be on the fatbike forum.


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted my GT Peace a few pages back... Just got this new Singlespeed that has been getting some mileage!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow. That is really nice looking RenoRacing.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, that's a bike to have.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Masi*

WOW! Renoracing that Masi is Beautiful with a capital B. :thumbsup: 
More pics and info please.

Jamie


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

My Singlespeed doing what it does best:


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

nice... ^


----------



## aa240sx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Bianchi SOK SS (formerly SRAM edition) - Rigid & SS conversion*

Didn't want to overpost since I just posted on the 29er forum, but I was just too excited about this recently completed build.



SS Spec
- KMC chain (magic gears)
- Salsa 32 chainring
- Knine bashguard on RaceFace Deus XC 175mm cranks
- Wheelset is SS specific Bontrager Mustangs with 18 tooth steel ring
- tires are cyclocross Hutchinson Piranhas 700 x 34C
- N-Gear chain stop (works like a dream)

In this configuration, I doubt that I would do more than neighborhood rides, but I also have a second set of wheels with more appropriate WTB Nano tires and the original RockShox Reba SL's, when/if I decide to do any singletrack. Ride wise, it handles awesome very quick turn in. Feels like a cross bike with wide bars.


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

Not too shabby, the white stem and grip lock ons is a nice touch. Almost wonder if a white seat would look good.


----------



## aa240sx (Jun 28, 2008)

greasemonkeee said:


> Not too shabby, the white stem and grip lock ons is a nice touch. Almost wonder if a white seat would look good.


It defnitely would. The seat was on a previous build and very temporary. I am after a White Selle Italia Flite Gel TI right now in fact.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Keep the black seat and get a white post.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*My Diamondback*

About to get new wheels and disc brakes. 38/20 ratio for offroad, 1/8" chain, resprayed the frame myself. Want to strip it and make it a black and gold bike sometime soon....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

aa240sx said:


> Didn't want to overpost since I just posted on the 29er forum, but I was just too excited about this recently completed build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice! And, yeah, a white seat would finish it off.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

Origin-8 scout

the rear spacing on mine is tight. like, i could prolly ride a road wheel tight.

the stock tensioners are looking to be more trouble than theyre worth. im gonna see if the hardware store has anything that fits it thatll turn it into something like my jabbernuts.

whelp, turns out they had something that "works", but i might see if lowes has something a little less "pretty sure its striiping my threads"-ish. not that i care too much. got red tensioners comin from isar any day now. prolly throw those on there. in a way, im glad im not diggin the screws.

dont know if im gonna keep the color scheme on the scout. sometimes im feelin it, but im wondering if the tan tires wouldnt make any bike. funny, i hated the color when i got them, but on the bike? they look dope. got a red collar comin in, and im gonna try a white post.

but im diggin it.

definitely a heavy beast. but im pretty sure i really like the geo (never worried about geo too much before, but im gettin soft), especially with the inverted mary. i almost gave that bar away too. its like they were made for each other.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, here she is back together again. Finally got in my caliper adapters so I was able to finish it up. I must say, it feels so different than the 29er and I don't think I could swap back and forth between the two. So, its up for sale.

SOLD


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi 1SPD, nice bike! May I ask what fork is that and what's the a2c? Thanks


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Its the stock GT fork that came with the bike. I would have to measure it as I have never done so. I actually never rode the fork as I swapped it out as soon as I got the bike home initially for my suspended fork and later for a rigid carbon. I believe that GT uses the same fork on the 29er version as it is pretty darn tall.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

aa240sx said:


> Didn't want to overpost since I just posted on the 29er forum, but I was just too excited about this recently completed build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What pedals are you running? Look like vintage Suntour XC


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Cage is similar to that of Crupi's but those were more square I thought.


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

look like odyssey tripple traps


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

emp? said:


> look like odyssey tripple traps


That looks about right. Thanks.


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Old one:










Newest creation which received the thrashing of its life earlier this week on a local trail:










Both are 36/18 and still loving singlespeeding


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Here's my new (to me) Indy Fab Steel Deluxe. I just converted it over to an ss today, and I plan on commuting starting tomorrow. I needed something to tool around on, and ride with a trailer attached with our son, and this more than fits the bill.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

beautifuuulllll!!!!


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

What cranks are those?



twouareks said:


> Here's my new (to me) Indy Fab Steel Deluxe. I just converted it over to an ss today, and I plan on commuting starting tomorrow. I needed something to tool around on, and ride with a trailer attached with our new little boy, and this more than fits the bill. thumbsup:


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Dan0930 said:


> What cranks are those?


They're actually the Truvativ Isoflow cranks that came on it, I don't know specifics (it was an eBay bike). I removed the big ring but couldn't get the granny ring off, I don't have the proper tools.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

here's my reken.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I was just going through a thread over in the 29er section and couldn't help myself. I saved several pictures in my bike porn folder so I could get my groove on later when no one is around! But thought I would share a couple with you here. granted a couple aren't SS but still loven' the frames. Yess, they are all Black Sheep's


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

And a couple more. These aren't all BS bikes.


----------



## TexasSingleCyclo (May 11, 2011)

2006 Jamis Exile SS
34/16 setup
Fox F100RLC
Selle SMP Evolution
UST Mavic Crosstrails/Larsent TT's UST
Avid Juicy 7's


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

1SPD said:


> And a couple more. These aren't all BS bikes.


What model Specialized is that?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

> What model Specialized is that?


Looks to be a Carbon Stumpjumper SS with an awesome WI Trials FW and I would guess a Paul WORD hub (just like me).


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Motobecane Outcast 29 ss.
I've posted this before but it's had a few upgrades:
-RST m29 air fork 80mm
-WTB Dual Duty FR/Shimano m529 wheelset (With green nipples! lol)
-WTB Dissent 2.5 (plus slime tubes equals a VERY heavy wheelset)
-Raceface Evolve ss crankset
-Nashbar Highlander pedals
-Avid BB7 brakes
-Deity Tibia seatpost
-Deity Vertigo DH saddle
-Raceface Diabolus bars
-ESI chunky grips
-One Avid FR-5 brake lever and one Avid Speed Dial 7 lever (one was destroyed in a crash, and I accidentally got the wrong replacement)
-Azonic Baretta Stem
-32x16 gearing

Easily my favorite bike I have ever owned, Nicknamed the Rhino (It's big, powerful and heavy, 30-32lbs range) But despite the weight, it never feels slow. Takes lots of abuse, swallows 5ft. to flat drops like nothing.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

ilmfat said:


> here's my reken.


That looks like a 29er fork you have there with a 26" wheel. How does that bike handle with that longish fork and the chopper like shallow head tube angle?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Not mine but I do believe it is the carbon Stumpy as well. I also spy a HB chainring in Gold!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

low speed turns make the wheel wanna flop pretty badly, but its ride-able. i ride the jabber, so the "chopper like shallow head tube angle" doesnt bother me one bit. lol.

actually, a sette reken with a voodoo zombie was my first rigid SS. after it got stolen, i put an instigator on my back up. it was better, but not significantly.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Now that I just took a look at the second pic of your sette again. The v-brake studs should not be at the same height as your rim surface. The studs should be at least an inch or more below the height of your rim surface. I don't know if you have even try to mount front brakes on the fork but I can tell you that you will have a problem doing so when you try. That fork is definitely not made for a 26" wheel. It mostly likely is a 29er fork just to let you know. Nice frame and fork though otherwise and if you're okay with the way it handles, ride it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jellytronics (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, it was a "panic" purchase for my scout. but then i thought about an aluminum fork on a steel frame and i decided to just spring for another odis.

figured, hey, this fork would do just fine on a bike i never plan on riding, even with the a-c and no brake ability. thats actually why i got the zombie when i first went rigid (adjustable v bosses). 

i did see some adapters floating around, but nah.

funny, i loved the ride of the reken until i went 29. now, even if i put an instigator back on it, i still wouldnt like the ride.

i tried selling it, but no takers, so ill keep it for a back up. no one around here has "good" bikes, so if i wanna ride with someone i gotta give em one of mine. the only reason i'd have to ride it is if i get 3 mates to trail with me. even then, theres a good chance i could talk one of them into riding it.


----------



## aa240sx (Jun 28, 2008)

Overdrive said:


> That looks about right. Thanks.


Yeah that's what they are; Odyssey Triple Traps. I swap between these (neighborhood rides) and my CrankBrother SL's when I'm doing the local singletrack trails.


----------



## Gen (Mar 5, 2011)

My old singlespeed caught in its native environment, '97 Stumpjumper.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

That grabber green fork and I used to have a thing together. Nice stumpy. I still love my 99, though she's not single.


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)

My recently acquired 2008 Raleigh XXIX SS. Upgraded the tires and added Niner Alloy bar, Oury grips, WTB silverado saddle and a couple other things. Now just need to save up for a Niner CF fork.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Updated photo. Added a few things here and there. Mainly titanium bolts all over the place. This is something I said I was going to do when I got to a point where I was pretty much done with the build. Next up will probably be a King bb in red and a new red HB 33 ring. Over the winter I am hoping to get a set of wheels built up but they will cost me a pretty penny so we will see. Either that or another frame????


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking good, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, it's coming along.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

1SPD said:


> Updated photo. Added a few things here and there. Mainly titanium bolts all over the place. This is something I said I was going to do when I got to a point where I was pretty much done with the build. Next up will probably be a King bb in red and a new red HB 33 ring. Over the winter I am hoping to get a set of wheels built up but they will cost me a pretty penny so we will see. Either that or another frame????


Nice!! How much does that baby weigh!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, she's still a little over weight! New frame would do the trick but I don't have the $3500 sitting around to buy the Black Sheep I want.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

1SPD said:


> Unfortunately, she's still a little over weight! New frame would do the trick but I don't have the $3500 sitting around to buy the Black Sheep I want.


Not to bad, thanks. It's a nice looking bike!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Returning to my SS roots with my Inbred. Also my first test ride with the 1.5 degree "Head Angle Set" headset from mtbr member Saar G7. Between that headset and the new-to-me 100mm Marz my Inbred now has a ridiculawesome head angle of about 68.5 degrees without jacking up the BB height.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

New guy here. Here's a pic of my $10 Craigslist bike. Pic is after I added a new chain, BMX platform pedals, and a chain tensioner.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

1SPD said:


> Updated photo. Added a few things here and there. Mainly titanium bolts all over the place. This is something I said I was going to do when I got to a point where I was pretty much done with the build. Next up will probably be a King bb in red and a new red HB 33 ring. Over the winter I am hoping to get a set of wheels built up but they will cost me a pretty penny so we will see. Either that or another frame????


Nice, where did you get that barrel adjuster on the BB7? Also - I like the red bolts on the caliper, what sizes are they? I need to add some more purple to my ride.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

boomn said:


> Returning to my SS roots with my Inbred. Also my first test ride with the 1.5 degree "Head Angle Set" headset from mtbr member Saar G7. Between that headset and the new-to-me 100mm Marz my Inbred now has a ridiculawesome head angle of about 68.5 degrees without jacking up the BB height.


More Inbred Pix! I want one!!!

Here's my On One Gimp DJ frame set up as a 26" BMX Cruiser...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I like it. It doesn't look like a 26 in the pic. I saw an SE at my local Performance and it just looked huge up on the shelf. Not sure how it would feel ergonomically. Looks cool as hell though!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

GreenLightGo said:


> Nice, where did you get that barrel adjuster on the BB7? Also - I like the red bolts on the caliper, what sizes are they? I need to add some more purple to my ride.


The barrel adjuster and bolts all came from Toronto Cycles ( http://www.torontocycles.com/ ). The barrell adjuster can be found at the bottom of the Aluminum Hardware page. I ordered the M6 version hoping it would be small enough for my new levers but it was too big. They are available in Purple and cost $6.50 and weigh 4.5g

The red bolts in the caliper are an aluminum M5 x 25mm non taper headed bolt and can be found on the Aluminum Nuts and Bolts page. Cost is $1.65 ea. also available in Purple. (You will need 4 of them to do both-not sure why I had a brain fart and only ordered two the last time. Just put in another order and got two more so I can do my front. Won't need a barrel adjuster there due to the way my caliper is designed. Not sure if the newer ones are different but my BB7's are OLD!!!)

While the barrell adjuster may be a bit larger than what I had on it, it certainly looks better and I think the little red bolts just add a little extra bling and attention to detail on the bike. Pretty cheap little extras that tend to stand out imo.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

1SPD said:


> I like it. It doesn't look like a 26 in the pic. I saw an SE at my local Performance and it just looked huge up on the shelf. Not sure how it would feel ergonomically. Looks cool as hell though!


My Gimp feels smaller than it is. The rims are Planet X BMFs, they are STOUT and definitely not feather weights. Super fun bike.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

1SPD said:


> The barrel adjuster and bolts all came from Toronto Cycles ( http://www.torontocycles.com/ ). The barrell adjuster can be found at the bottom of the Aluminum Hardware page. I ordered the M6 version hoping it would be small enough for my new levers but it was too big. They are available in Purple and cost $6.50 and weigh 4.5g
> 
> The red bolts in the caliper are an aluminum M5 x 25mm non taper headed bolt and can be found on the Aluminum Nuts and Bolts page. Cost is $1.65 ea. also available in Purple. (You will need 4 of them to do both-not sure why I had a brain fart and only ordered two the last time. Just put in another order and got two more so I can do my front. Won't need a barrel adjuster there due to the way my caliper is designed. Not sure if the newer ones are different but my BB7's are OLD!!!)
> 
> While the barrell adjuster may be a bit larger than what I had on it, it certainly looks better and I think the little red bolts just add a little extra bling and attention to detail on the bike. Pretty cheap little extras that tend to stand out imo.


Great info, thanks. I have purchased purple Ti bits from ProBolt USA in the past, now I have another source!


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

*my single speed*

I was going to convert my old XC frame into single speed but a friend of mine convinced me just to get a surly:









extremely happy with the setup.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^me like  Green just looks good on bikes, ask Mountain Cycle Shawn :lol: Here's my bike guys.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Kampfire said:


> My recently acquired 2008 Raleigh XXIX SS. Upgraded the tires and added Niner Alloy bar, Oury grips, WTB silverado saddle and a couple other things. Now just need to save up for a Niner CF fork.


Nice looking bike, but keep in mind that the niner carbon fork is 470mm a to c, whereas your current rigid fork looks a lot less. It may change the geometry and handling somewhat.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking at that fork I read/swag about 465-470. He should be fine.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Though he might have a little more offset than the Niner fork, I still think he will be happy.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

XXIX from that model year were not suspension corrected. A quick search says they were 430mm a2c and 40mm rake


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's how my two now sit:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

boomn said:


> XXIX from that model year were not suspension corrected...


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7217861&postcount=3


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

p nut said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7217861&postcount=3


Interesting and good to know. So it wouldn't necessarily handle bad with a Niner fork, but it wouldn't handle like he's used to with the short fork


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Sinister. What is the rig on the left?



MMcG said:


> Here's how my two now sit:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Dan0930 said:


> Nice Sinister. What is the rig on the left?


The Steel rigid bike is a 44 Bikes SnakeDriver.

http://www.44bikes.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

Still may need to raise the seat a tad and angle the bars slightly higher, but it rides great.


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Used to be GF Tassajara 2008. After I cracked seatpost tube, Trek replaced it with their top Big Sur frame. Used Surly 22t cog, Surly conversion kit, Surly Singleator, Surly 1x1 fork, Truvativ 38t dh ring(mounted in the middle), old 44t chainring with teeth sanded down as a bashring.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

KanzaKrūzer said:


> Still may need to raise the seat a tad and angle the bars slightly higher, but it rides great.


What bars are those?


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What bars are those?


LUV Handles
http://groovycycleworks.com/extras.aspx


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

KanzaKrūzer said:


> LUV Handles
> http://groovycycleworks.com/extras.aspx


Me like :yikes: I may just have to get a pair of those for a summer project I'm planning

*edit* They aren't as cool anymore...$95 for the base model. Yikes. I'll weld up my own pair for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Me like :yikes: I may just have to get a pair of those for a summer project I'm planning
> 
> *edit* They aren't as cool anymore...$95 for the base model. Yikes. I'll weld up my own pair for that :thumbsup:


I was gonna say, a little spendy for a steel bar. And the Ti version is $275. How can a Sasquatch pull down that kinda bank? Lol!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

iirc, the steel is recommended for sus bikes, while ti for rigid.


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> iirc, the steel is recommended for sus bikes, while ti for rigid.


The LUV handle comes in white or black powdercoat and I opted for the 28" model. The steel handlebar pairs well with a suspension fork.

I am selling my P2 fork, stem, handlebar and grips (already sold the seatpost) on Earthriders for half retail. The proceeds from selling stock components that came with the Kona Unit should cover the cost of the LUV handle.


----------



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

My Bianchi W.U.S.S.

The blue hubs are faster than any other color, btw  .


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Blue is a fast color :thumbsup: Red is fast looking as well but is SOOOO over-used on today's bikes. Nice bike by the way 

*edit* if it was a bit bigger I'd steal it :lol: just kiddin'


----------



## DubDubMF (Sep 23, 2007)

*Love at first ride*




























For your viewing pleasure. My new girlfriend fresh off her first thrashing and my first rigid singlespeed ride. Needs new wheels and I think she'll be happy, which of course will make me happy. Women and their shoes...


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

DubDubMF said:


> For your viewing pleasure. My new girlfriend fresh off her first thrashing and my first rigid singlespeed ride. Needs new wheels and I think she'll be happy, which of course will make me happy. Women and their shoes...


Good looking bike!!


----------



## Chuck_8_a (Mar 29, 2011)

*Haro Ally Ss*

Updated Photo Now Geared For The Street.
I Love My Bike! Lol


----------



## sriver (Apr 27, 2011)

2011 RH 23" rebaXX crosmaxx29 34x15 fsa carbon stem & bars not much else


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

sriver said:


> 2011 RH 23" rebaXX crosmaxx29 34x15 fsa carbon stem & bars not much else


Nice bike...tall gear though :lol:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

sriver said:


> 2011 RH 23" rebaXX crosmaxx29 34x15 fsa carbon stem & bars not much else


Is that a bell? And a stem pad?


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Is that a bell? And a stem pad?


 Up here in Toronto's Don Valley, bells are a fantastic idea. The singletrack is ridden in both directions, and quite a bit of it winds along ridges where you really can't see oncoming riders until you whip around an off-camber corner with a severe drop to one side.

I own a stem pad as well. You know what it protects from injury!


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Presenting, The Pumpkin!


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

Kris said:


> Presenting, The Pumpkin!


Like it especially in orange!


----------



## jhcxc (May 28, 2011)

*Singular Swift*

Just went from full 26 squishy (kona the king race) to 29er full rigid and couldn't be happier. Snappier and just a lot more fun. Frame/drivetrain setup and custom hand-built wheels thanks to Marty at The Prairie Peddler - awesome mid western shop.

Stans ZTR/Crest/Hope2
E13 Crank/BB
32x19
Specialized Capts/LTControl
Hayes HFX- (hope to upgrade to formulas)
Thomson X4 /Ritchey Pro Bar
Thomson seat post


----------



## Gen (Mar 5, 2011)

Just finished putting this together. Rides wonderfully and with me aboard, climbs like a drunk overweight billygoat.

Origin-8 Scout 29'er, Reba RLT, XT Hollowtech 180 cranks, Salsa 32 ring, Origin-8 carbon wrapped stem, FSA bars, XTR levers, Avid 160 mechanicals, Cannondale Fire hubs with Mavic rims and 20 cog, Thompson seatpost, Pronto SL.71 saddle and Clarks grips.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Not too many bikes here done the way I done it. Wonder why. 










Might be a temporary solution though, and for reasons that might be obvious. But hey, if I wimp out during the ride I can always dig a chain from my backpack and go geared. So maybe this is a win-win situation? :skep:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I wish I could post pic of my bike, it's almost 2 months I wait for my custom frame.

I wish it's not fail, and if it's fail I should go get another steel frame.

I wonder why it's so hard to get smaller than 16" steel frame that can fit 2.40 tires with rigid fork.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet Swift. Nice build. I love those frames.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

jackspade said:


> I wonder why it's so hard to get smaller than 16" steel frame that can fit 2.40 tires with rigid fork.


14" Surly 1x1 or Troll, what's so hard about that?


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Steel29er said:


> Sweet Swift. Nice build. I love those frames.


+1. Thing of beauty. Nice build.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

rinseflow said:


> Not too many bikes here done the way I done it. Wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't notice that the first time I saw it. Can you explaine further, that setup?


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

jhcxc said:


> Just went from full 26 squishy (kona the king race) to 29er full rigid and couldn't be happier. Snappier and just a lot more fun. Frame/drivetrain setup and custom hand-built wheels thanks to Marty at The Prairie Peddler - awesome mid western shop.
> 
> Stans ZTR/Crest/Hope2
> E13 Crank/BB
> ...


Wow Nice looking ride there. I've got the same frame set. Just waiting on a few more items to get here to finish the build. I can't wait to get it on the trails. I post mine up when I do.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Not new - but new set up. Decided to go rigid. Low and slack and nimble. I think I dig it.


----------



## jonesy66 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Sir 9*

Here is my first 29er SS rigid. Running a 32x16 for now, seems to be the gear for me.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

HBC front and rear


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

rinseflow said:


> Not too many bikes here done the way I done it. Wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a guy on the train with this before except he was running chains on both sides. I overheard him explaining to another passenger that it was for added torque or some **** like that. Looked more like added weight to me though.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Who carriers a whole friggin chain in their backpack?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

do that so they can run fully geared on one side, fixed on the other.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Why not carry the required extra length of chain and an extra quick link? Way lighter and then you don't have to put the all that slimy fixed chain in your pack. By default with this setup you are using quick links and the difference is probably around 10 links.

If you are going to carry 2 whole chains, you might as well run them both. If the derailleur setup is in a lower gear you will run fixed and the other chain will click the freewheel as you ride (or if they are the same gear they will both pull). Then if you wanted to go derailleur just remove the fixed gear chain and start shifting.

By the way, this setup is not that rare. Almost all tandems have the same crank setup on the stoker crank. The rear hub is a standard combo fixed freewheel flipable.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*My new ByStickel*


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> Why not carry the required extra length of chain and an extra quick link? Way lighter and then you don't have to put the all that slimy fixed chain in your pack. By default with this setup you are using quick links and the difference is probably around 10 links.
> 
> If you are going to carry 2 whole chains, you might as well run them both. If the derailleur setup is in a lower gear you will run fixed and the other chain will click the freewheel as you ride (or if they are the same gear they will both pull). Then if you wanted to go derailleur just remove the fixed gear chain and start shifting.


Does not work that way. Trying to back pedal will break something on the drive sive, probably the derailleur, gets mighty stuck. Didn't want to see what gets popped so didn't force it.

Weight of an extra chain is nothing for me. 



AnonymouseTech said:


> I've seen a guy on the train with this before except he was running chains on both sides.* I overheard him explaining to another passenger that it was for added torque or some **** like that.* Looked more like added weight to me though.


LOL!



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I didn't notice that the first time I saw it. Can you explaine further, that setup?


How about "I want a fixed but don't want to go through the trouble of removing geared sh_t from my bike because I might wanna use it"???

If you're wondering about the cog, it's one of these:
http://velosolo.co.uk/shopdisc.html

Unfortunately this was a short lived experiment and I'll just have to fix her up the regular way by removing the derailleur etc. Darn right side pedal thread was worse on the left side than I had anticipated. All's golden on easy trails but grinding around in rock gardens will loosen the left sided right side pedal in a blink of an eye no matter how tight. If I see rocks I can't stay away from them. So clearly a no-go solution unless I start carrying spare cranks around too incase the threads get busted.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> 14" Surly 1x1 or Troll, what's so hard about that?


Teh money


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

byknuts said:


> do that so they can run fully geared on one side, fixed on the other.


So basically fixed gear with different ratio's? He can still shift and change gears but it will still be fixed?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

nitrousjunky said:


>


Yes!!!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

If you can back pedal a fixie, I would like to see that! But I can see where if you rolled the bike backwards with unequal gearing, there would be problems. But this would generally happen when you weren't on the bike and you would feel the resistance and more than likely, the unweighted tire would just slide. I still think it would be easier to carry a small section of chain and an extra quick link.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Most wetoddid set up ever.

If he was riding along and shifted the geared side into an easier gear than the fixed side, the whole drive train will bind up and nothing will work. It would be funny to see, though.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> So basically fixed gear with different ratio's? He can still shift and change gears but it will still be fixed?


LMAO!! nope.
take chain off the geared side entirely, put a new chain on fixed side and it's a fixie.
be a dirty hipster int he woods.
then take chain off the fixed side entirely, put a chain on the geared side (through the derailleurs etc which I'm assuming you leave on) and you're got a geared bike.

means when you're riding fixed you have derailleurs and shifters and everything still on the bike. they're just doing absolutely d!ckall.
only logic I can see is fixed gear training (??) on the EXACT same bike that you race geared.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

fotu said:


> Most wetoddid set up ever.


Well, thank you. It was friggin awesome though. And I'd never seen it done before.



byknuts said:


> ...
> means when you're riding fixed you have derailleurs and shifters and everything still on the bike. they're just doing absolutely d!ckall.


Not d!ckall.. I did bang the derailleur to a rock while it was JRA. Besides there's no front der on this bike anyway cause it will ruin the looks, man! Two front rings though. Changing to the bigger chainring on the fly is a bit of a task, the other way no probs once you get your gear changing shoe action dialled in. :thumbsup:

I'd still have it fixed on the wrong side if the damn pedal didn't unscrew so easily. If only for the way it looks be it retarded or more than that.

Btw. I had exact same gearing on both sides before removing the geared side chain. Still it got stuck trying to back pedal it. Wtf? Derailleur or hub? Not like it matters now though.

By the end of the week I'll have her fixed up proper. No more double bash rings. 
And a single chainring.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

byknuts said:


> LMAO!! nope.
> take chain off the geared side entirely, put a new chain on fixed side and it's a fixie.
> be a dirty hipster int he woods.
> then take chain off the fixed side entirely, put a chain on the geared side (through the derailleurs etc which I'm assuming you leave on) and you're got a geared bike.
> ...


Sounds pretty retarded. That means when you ride geared you don't have any rear brakes because there is a fixed cog in place of the rotor.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> That means when you ride geared you don't have any rear brakes because there is a fixed cog in place of the rotor.


Oh, really? Think again, new boy.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

rinseflow said:


> Oh, really? Think again, new boy.


ok? explain, I don't get it.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I put this in the fixed thread by mistake last night. 
So here is my first single speed since my BMX bike in 1980.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ too clean and shiny :lol:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mellowyellowCJ7 said:


> I put this in the fixed thread by mistake last night.
> So here is my first single speed since my BMX bike in 1980.


I like that you cut down the derailleur hanger. It looks clean and purposeful :thumbsup:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Has a long way to go (read: parts), but I'm still excited..


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ok? explain, I don't get it.


running a v-brake, not disc.
some of the old boys still do that


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

mellowyellowCJ7 said:


> So here is my first single speed since my BMX bike in 1980.


Thirty-one years of cycling wasted on gears...:nono:


----------



## BB71 (Feb 3, 2011)

My SS conversion... frame is a '98 Schwinn Homegrown.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^^ too clean and shiny :lol:


I took it on a 24 mile ride up Sand hill in Aptos on Sunday. It is nicely dirty now. :thumbsup:



boomn said:


> I like that you cut down the derailleur hanger. It looks clean and purposeful :thumbsup:


Thanks for noticing. I had an extra black one that was bent, so I cut it and cleaned it up a little. That actually took a while, but I was taking satisfaction in the little things I guess. 


zaskaranddriver said:


> Thirty-one years of cycling wasted on gears...:nono:


LOL, there were a few times I reached for the shifter to get some relief and I realized I had to stand or push. I think I might put the clipless pedals on. There were times on Sunday where the coast foot was coming off the pedal to keep the bike moving. When I got home and looked at the garmin I found that I was much faster over all on the climb and only a bit slower on the decent. Man was it fun to ride this thing down hill! The Hero dirt didn't hurt.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

My first SS endeavor. First ride will be tomorrow. Need to work on my chain line and find the magic gear for me, but I'm liking it.

Quite the transformation for my bike in the last week. New wheels/tires, first time with disc brakes and dropped my gears. I can't wait to ride.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweet looking ride Doba, be sure to post up updates and pics after you ride it :thumbsup:


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ok? explain, I don't get it.


can mr. rinseflow show us whole pic of your bike?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

adjitridika said:


> can mr. rinseflow show us whole pic of your bike?


Yeah I was kinda wondering about that too.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

adjitridika said:


> can mr. rinseflow show us whole pic of your bike?


It's fully geared at the moment. Must be punishable as severely as High Treason to post it here until I fix it? Don't want to be hung, drawn and quartered just yet. Or do I get a free pass for posting gears an' sh_t in a singlespeed thread? 

Coming weekend I'll probably have time to fix her up proper..



byknuts said:


> running a v-brake, not disc.
> some of the old boys still do that


V-brake it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

*Posted in another thread*

My GT Peace 26er.


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

rinseflow said:


> It's fully geared at the moment. Must be punishable as severely as High Treason to post it here until I fix it? Don't want to be hung, drawn and quartered just yet. Or do I get a free pass for posting gears an' sh_t in a singlespeed thread?
> 
> Coming weekend I'll probably have time to fix her up proper..
> 
> V-brake it is. :thumbsup:


let us see in fixed mode, and geared mode! you can put the pic in fixed mode in this thread, and put a link from such as flickr album for your geared mode


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

adjitridika said:


> let us see in fixed mode, and geared mode! you can put the pic in fixed mode in this thread, and put a link from such as flickr album for your geared mode


The very first incarnation is now my profile picture. It's changed quite a bit since then. I'm not all that sure it's gone for the better as I seem to have gone mad with the Disney princess colours.. yeah, just like these:


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

WTH? How did this thread go from singlespeed bike porn to Disney princesses porn?!  Someone please hurry and post up their singlespeed to get this thread back on the right track.


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's mine... It's been given a bit of a clean since these shots were taken over the weekend, and swapped the Ikons for Rocket Rons in anticipation of a damp winter down these ways.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Monolith, that's a seriously good looking bike! Just needs a Niner carbon fork to complete the look.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

monolith said:


> Here's mine... It's been given a bit of a clean since these shots were taken over the weekend, and swapped the Ikons for Rocket Rons in anticipation of a damp winter down these ways.


Thank you! The carbon 9ers are sooo sexy. It's great to see one that actually gets dirty. :thumbsup: Sad to say that some of the bikes on this thread don't look like they ever get to play in the dirt and mud like your lucky bike does.


----------



## Space Wrangler (Apr 9, 2006)

small S Works SS 29er. 18.7 pounds.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ It's so small :lol: the first word (and only word so far) that popped in my head when I first saw it was "cute"


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

monolith said:


> Here's mine... It's been given a bit of a clean since these shots were taken over the weekend, and swapped the Ikons for Rocket Rons in anticipation of a damp winter down these ways.


Expecting a wet one this side of the Tasman too.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

I love that SWorks Space Wrangler. Those tires look like 2.5s on that thing.


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

Space Wrangler said:


> small S Works SS 29er. 18.7 pounds.
> View attachment 617511
> 
> View attachment 617512


def'ly my size


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Elisdad said:


> Those tires look like 2.5s on that thing.


They do look rather large..I think proportions change your perspective because the frame is so tiny :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## snowdenn (Dec 7, 2006)

Charlie Cheswick said:


> Just bought this frame a couple weeks ago and swapped out the parts from my Longboard.
> It rides nice but I'm a little disappointed with the limited rear tire size I can run.


is this the latest version? the color and brake routing seem different than whats on their site. i ask cause im curious about the rear tire clearance on the new rockers. what size can you fit?


----------



## theblackbullet (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> They do look rather large..I think proportions change your perspective because the frame is so tiny :lol: :thumbsup:


Is that like trimmin' the hedges so the deck looks bigger?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Sherwin said:


> Is that like trimmin' the hedges so the deck looks bigger?


It's like make the pockets bigger, so her ass looks smaller.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

theblackbullet said:


>


Lovin' that BE in that color :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's like make the pockets bigger, so her ass looks smaller.


My ass looks perfectly fine in those jeans and you know it! So don't even go there. . . :nono:


----------



## Space Wrangler (Apr 9, 2006)

Elisdad said:


> I love that SWorks Space Wrangler. Those tires look like 2.5s on that thing.


They are 2.25s. I love the Air 9 carbon but waited for this b/c I like the sliding dropouts.



> They do look rather large..I think proportions change your perspective because the frame is so tiny


I was worried about the increased standover height vs my 08 stumpjumper comp frame. No nad-crushing episodes so far.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> My ass looks perfectly fine in those jeans and you know it! So don't even go there. . . :nono:


If that's what you want to believe, who am I to argue. :yikes:


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Space Wrangler said:


> small S Works SS 29er. 18.7 pounds.
> View attachment 617511


I think I just wet myself...

Nice bike!


----------



## digital.aaron (May 16, 2011)

Phase 1 and 2 completed of my SS conversion.

Phase 1 involved removing all the unneeded bits and ordering parts and tools. I removed both derailleurs, the front disc brake caliper. I also removed the big and granny rings and remounted the 32t ring in the granny slot. However once the bike was stripped down, I realized I didn't have the right lockring tool. Then it was pointed out to me that I had misidentified my rear gearing (I have a freewheel hub), which meant my conversion kit wouldn't work (only works on freehubs).

Phase 2 was installing the new 16t freewheel I picked up today, changing out the grips, and installing the Surly Singulator. After a bit of fiddling and adjusting, She's ready for her first ride tomorrow.

Phase 3 will involve a new chainring and possibly a new crankset/bb. But since the cranks are still in good shape, I will probably focus on getting a custom Homebrew Components ring that will fit on my compact crank.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's my version of a bike suited for all the hipster bebop junkie princesses of our time. I'm definitely keeping it for myself though. Besides, as a wise man once said, they all look like junk...



















A couple more:
Here rear
Here moar

Needs more pastels.

Still have to remove the Stinger once I feel like doing it.


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

hey! i was planning to build new sheelset with halo twin rail rear and geax tattoo front!


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*1996 Trek 7000 Singlespeed*

Modified dropouts with a Dremel tool. This old beast has 32/16 gearing. Approx.weight is 24 lbs. Lots of Fun!!! A true classic, not ready for the scrap metal bin yet!!!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

This has to count,it's an SS  Found at a fleamall over the weekend,early 60's methinks going by the components...

























And a wee-bitty one for the boy...


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

nice score longhaul!


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Definately clean borbntm


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks 

Done a little research on the CCM. othing conclusive,but from what I've seen on various sites,it might be just a bit older (at least the frame) than I'd originally thought,like,decades older. Might not be,more research will tell,LOL!

It occoured to me,I can't ride bikes nearlyas much as I'd like (like...everyday,singletrack,gravel,etc :thumbsup because of my dang spinals,but I can still fiddle with em,and what better way then rebuilding old ones,eh? :idea::yesnod:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That CCM is pretty cool!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

My first...

SS
29er
Gary Fisher
Rigid bike (since my 1987 Univega)


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i believe that's a 60's ccm galaxie.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That CCM is pretty cool!


Thanks :thumbsup:



Flat Ark said:


>


NICE!!! :thumbsup:



fishcreek said:


> i believe that's a 60's ccm galaxie.


It may very well be,thanks fo rthe info,it gives me a new direction to research,MUCH appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonByers (Nov 13, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Singular Swift SS*

Just picked this up tonight from the shop. Have to cut steerer tube. Phil Wood front and rear. I can't wait to get this out on the trail.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

2010 Lynskey Ridgeline SS


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I like your picture.

There's always someone else behind SS riders.


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

Still having fun on my SS Kona Unit!


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

*My Turn*

My turn to share my new SS (1x9 ready), Ventana El Toro. I had the factory weld on rear derailleur cable guides, which isn't stock and didn't cost extra. Very cool from an American company!! I guess this is the last year of 26" El Toros.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

goddamn, vudu, your **** is badass! Looks fast as ****.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

zaskaranddriver said:


> goddamn, vudu, your **** is badass! Looks fast as ****.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> goddamn, vudu, your **** is badass! Looks fast as ****.


Yes, I love this bike. Nice work!


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I would go change the silver thomson post to a black one or a silver thomson stem instead of the black one but I couldn't afford a Lynskey Ti frame anyhow so nevermind, haha. Awesome bike Vudu!


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

One shows that I 'keep it real' and the other points to my totally non-existent hipster roots.

:skep:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

cratz2 said:


> One shows that I 'keep it real' and the other points to my totally non-existent hipster roots.
> 
> :skep:


thats some awesome seat angling


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

It's how I roll... literally.

When I'm on flats, flat or angled down is OK. Ironically, when I commute one particular route, there's only uphill and and only very brief downhill...

ut:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Gotta say I'm drawn to that yeller 1x1. Nice work.

Not so much to that neon green, white chained train wreck. No offense.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

cratz2 said:


> One shows that I 'keep it real'


Heck yeah, brake booster = old school street cred


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

None taken.

I bought it while on vacation down in Florida. I don't want to take my own bikes so I usually buy one while I'm down there. This was the best deal and 100% ready to roll but it attracted all kinds of the attention that I didn't particularly want.

Real conversation started but I don't listen to the right kind of music for that crowd.


----------



## Rainerhq (Jan 11, 2011)

Originally Posted by selin
Apart from the chain tensioner, I love the look of your bike; with the narrow nobbies you stand out from the mtb crowd.


zaskaranddriver said:


> Thanks! That's the best chain tensioner on the market and it still sucks. I'm considering a new frame with track ends or an ENO hub...


I know it´s year old post, but why this tensioner sucks? What tensioner is this?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Rollenlager. I thought it sucked because on my frame it was cumbersome to remove the rear wheel. The tensioner had to be loosened and the skewer completely removed. Also if I happened to drag the chainring over a log or rock, it would move and fail in its job as a tensioner, no matter how hard I torqued it down. In all fairness, however, that rarely happens anymore as my technique has improved since then.


----------



## Rainerhq (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I asked, because I´m planning to build my first SS on Trek 6300 frame and maybe use DMR Simple Tension Seeker - can´t post the link, sry


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just put on the HBC chainring/bashguard.


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Rollenlager. I thought it sucked because on my frame it was cumbersome to remove the rear wheel. The tensioner had to be loosened and the skewer completely removed.


Both? On mine I just unbolt the tensioner completely and it stays with the wheel. That is the only drawback, in my experience.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Todays Father Day Ride


----------



## 1x9 vassago (Oct 31, 2009)

*2010 Lynskey Ridgeline 29er*

Blacksheep Ti fork
Moots stem and bar
King Hubs
Stans loops
XTR crank and brakes
Homebrewed ring and cog


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Crappy pic, great bike.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

boostin said:


>


That's lovely, can you let us in to the details please?...


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

San Jose @ Lakewood by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## captainamericarob (Apr 19, 2011)

*my Jabber*

my jabber
custom powedercoat by Mike at C&S powdercoating
bontrager wheels
avid brakes 
FSA bar/stem
FSA crank
WTB saddle


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Just J said:


> That's lovely, can you let us in to the details please?...


I was looking for a 26" trail bike that I could treat like a bmx in the forest. There were a few frames I was looking at but they all had excess attachments or weren't steel. I sat down with my friend and local frame builder, Oscar (Simple Bicycle Co.). He specializes in dirt jumping bikes but builds whatever people want. I told him what I was thinking and he put this puppy together. Tubes are all butted and there is a shim inside the seat tube. Basically it is a strong as f*ck trail bike. The parts I scrounged off internet classifieds over the course of a few months.

Simple Bicycle Co custom SS frame
Fox Float 140mm tapered 
CK SS hubs laced to Rhyno lites
eno cranks
Thomson post & stem
truvativ boobar
WTB seat
Easton platform pedals
avid brakes

weighs 27 lbs (perfect for what I want, tough as nails but light enough to climb for hours)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

boostin said:


> I was looking for a 26" trail bike that I could treat like a bmx in the forest. There were a few frames I was looking at but they all had excess attachments or weren't steel. I sat down with my friend and local frame builder, Oscar (Simple Bicycle Co.). He specializes in dirt jumping bikes but builds whatever people want. I told him what I was thinking and he put this puppy together. Tubes are all butted and there is a shim inside the seat tube. Basically it is a strong as f*ck trail bike. The parts I scrounged off internet classifieds over the course of a few months.
> 
> Simple Bicycle Co custom SS frame
> Fox Float 140mm tapered
> ...


There's nothing better than a hardcore SS bike, I've had 2, a Dekerf Implant and my Orange P7 which spends half it's time between SS and 1x9. Enjoy it and post more pics when you can!


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

2011 monocog 29er


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

boostin said:


> I was looking for a 26" trail bike that I could treat like a bmx in the forest. There were a few frames I was looking at but they all had excess attachments or weren't steel. I sat down with my friend and local frame builder, Oscar (Simple Bicycle Co.). He specializes in dirt jumping bikes but builds whatever people want. I told him what I was thinking and he put this puppy together. Tubes are all butted and there is a shim inside the seat tube. Basically it is a strong as f*ck trail bike. The parts I scrounged off internet classifieds over the course of a few months.
> 
> Simple Bicycle Co custom SS frame
> Fox Float 140mm tapered
> ...


That's a nice custom frame. I am planning to build one too on my local workshop.
Wish me luck.


----------



## SpringBranchSingleSpeedy (Apr 2, 2011)

New rear wheel.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

jackspade said:


> That's a nice custom frame. I am planning to build one too on my local workshop.
> Wish me luck.


good luck! You hoping to build a mountain masher too?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

boostin said:


> good luck! You hoping to build a mountain masher too?


Thanks.

The thing is my old frame is bent maybe because I hammered all the time since I love to climb so the tail can't hold my uber power LOL, I don't mash while pedaling just use my body weight and gravity though.

I really like the frame so I'll made almost the same geometry but with few changes for aggressive riding since I really love ride rock garden with rigid.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

My Monocogs.
26









And 29er


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Hunter Swamper 29'er SS - super custom


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

> A) CHUM is a moron. And spastic. And he smells bad....


All this may be true, but he also has one hell of a sweet ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> Crappy pic, great bike.


Still my favorite bike on the whole forum. Just begs to have fun.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*my newly built up jabber*

20" frame
salsa cro moto fork
mavic 719 w/ XTs
ardent 2.4, captain 2.2
Xt Cranks w/ 32 
Surly 20t
hoping to go tubeless real soon...


----------



## cpolism (Mar 20, 2010)

First 29er. Just finished the build yesterday!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

nice. that red really pops.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

Pretty close to being complete, still have a couple of changes to lighten it up a bit more....


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

lots of sweet rides in here! Loving all the Homebrewed rings and cogs.
Finally have a pic of my main bike. 
Here's the specs:
Ibis Tranny, XL
Fox F-100 RLC 15mm thru axle
DT-Swiss XR-1540 wheelset
X0 crankset with ceramic bearings and Homebrewed Components spiderless chainring
X0 brakes
Homebrewed Components titanium cog and custom spacer set
Answer carbon bars
Salsa grips
Bontrager stem 
Ibis seatpost
Cane Creek 110 headset
520 spd pedals
Kenda SB8's front and back
Bontrager ti rail saddle
chain
tubes
air.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> lots of sweet rides in here! Loving all the Homebrewed rings and cogs.
> Finally have a pic of my main bike.
> Here's the specs:
> Ibis Tranny, XL
> ...


ooooh :thumbsup:

weight? 20.5lbs?

looks fasssst.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Dan, you have got to do something about those mismatched bottle cages.

Oh, and when can I expect to see the custom anodized spacers on your website?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

IMHO said:


> Dan, you have got to do something about those mismatched bottle cages.
> 
> Oh, and when can I expect to see the custom anodized spacers on your website?


they never last me more than a month, i just keep trying different ones or i steal them from other bikes. I gave up caring as long as they hold my bottles.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

CHUM said:


> ooooh :thumbsup:
> 
> weight? 20.5lbs?
> 
> looks fasssst.


yea, right about there. I think it was 20 last time i weighed it, but it's got tubes now.
it's hands down the fastest bike i've ridden both uphill and down (and i've had lighter bikes).


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

You and your Trannies... :lol:


----------



## tylernim (Dec 1, 2010)

Gary Fisher Superfly SS

This will be my first Carbon frame.










Just got the frame in today. Took me about an hour and a half to throw everything else on her. She's so pretty. I know she's an older model frame, but the horizontal dropouts are too awesome.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> lots of sweet rides in here! Loving all the Homebrewed rings and cogs.
> Finally have a pic of my main bike.
> Here's the specs:
> Ibis Tranny, XL












And mine, Ibis Tranny. Accompanied by my daughter's singlespeed.

Weenie specs:


Size L (I should ride an XL for XC, but I love flicking this bike like a big BMX)
I9 All-Mountain Wheels with SB8s (Nevegals on wet or rockery days), tubes, 50g of Stan's sealant each
RS Reba Team 120mm forks with 20mm thru-axle
Ibis stem, Easton Monkeylite DH carbon bars, Ibis lock-on grips
Misfit SS conversion kit with Surly 19t cog (I know, I know, I need some HBC coggery. How long is the order backlog these days?)
BMX SS Chain
Middleburn RS-7 cranks, 32t spiderless ring, Echo Ti Trials pedals
Formula The One brakes and levers
Rock Shox Reverb post with Fizik Tiundra saddle (alloy rails)


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

raganwald said:


> And mine, Ibis Tranny. Accompanied by my daughter's singlespeed.
> 
> Weenie specs:
> 
> ...


sweet! How's it ride with the 120? Have you noticed these bikes run small? I actually have to run a longer stem on this bike than any of my large frames, and it still feels small. It's very flickable though. If they had an XXL i'd probably get that.
Lead times are a couple two three weeks right now.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> sweet! How's it ride with the 120? Have you noticed these bikes run small? I actually have to run a longer stem on this bike than any of my large frames, and it still feels small. It's very flickable though. If they had an XXL i'd probably get that.
> Lead times are a couple two three weeks right now.


It's a little slack with the 120. That fork can be rebuilt as a 100 or an 80 by fiddling with spacers, I am considering trying it as a 100. But the handling is great, I like to ride a lot of skinnies and it's rock solid.

It definitely runs small, if you ask me I'd call my large a M/L and the XL is a L. But as you say, it's flickable. Love to doink the back wheel around switchbacks or hop it up onto stuff.

Ok, you win, I'm placing an order. Two months no way, but two weeks means I will get it this season!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

raganwald said:


> It's a little slack with the 120. That fork can be rebuilt as a 100 or an 80 by fiddling with spacers, I am considering trying it as a 100. But the handling is great, I like to ride a lot of skinnies and it's rock solid.
> 
> It definitely runs small, if you ask me I'd call my large a M/L and the XL is a L. But as you say, it's flickable. Love to doink the back wheel around switchbacks or hop it up onto stuff.
> 
> Ok, you win, I'm placing an order. Two months no way, but two weeks means I will get it this season!


100 seems perfect to me, i suggest trying it. My guess is it will corner like raped ape. 
Perfect timing for cogs, i'm running them next!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> lots of sweet rides in here! Loving all the Homebrewed rings and cogs.
> Finally have a pic of my main bike.
> Here's the specs:
> Ibis Tranny, XL
> ...


Hi Dan,
Nice Tranny! I PMed you about my FSA ring. Could you please get back to me with an answer.
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Finally!

The Trannies come out of the closet :lol:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess I'll re-post in this thread too. My k2 Zed 2.0.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh singlespeed... I don't know why we ever broke up. Today singlespeed and I went on a date, had make up sex and I pounded the sh*t out of her. It was a great day.

All kidding aside, I transformed my "urban commuter" back to a mountain bike using parts bin stuff and today was the maiden voyage with this bike in this form. This is as analog as you can get, right down to the ancient square taper 110bcd cranks, v-brakes, skinny tires and very ancient wheels. Rigid, nasty, bumpy dirty whore... and I love it.

I haven't ridden SS in about a year and it felt suprisingly fast on the climbs; faster than my geared bike(s) in many areas. The problem, though, was riding to the trails on the street. It felt very, very slow and was late for my lunch date with the wife.

Geared 36 X 20T, .5 gear inches less than a 32 X 18 set-up with 1.9 rear tire. The frame is a bikeisland "unbranded" frame, but it's really just a MotoB Fly Pro.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ I like the "unbranded" sticker :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^^ I like the "unbranded" sticker :thumbsup:


Me to. But doesn't that mean that it is now branded with the name Unbranded?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Me to. But doesn't that mean that it is now branded with the name Unbranded?


Shut up Shawn


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Shut up Shawn


Ok, master debater!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Ok, master debater!


hey hey hey...what's said in that thread stays in that thread bro


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> hey hey hey...what's said in that thread stays in that thread bro


Ooopppss, sorry. For what it's worth, I'm a cunning linguist! :ciappa:


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Ooopppss, sorry. For what it's worth, I'm a cunning linguist! :ciappa:


Sometimes I am both at the same time. I'm just sharing. Maybe I will put a bike on here some day.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Bad rep points all around!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fotu said:


> Sometimes I am both at the same time. I'm just sharing. Maybe I will put a bike on here some day.


Are you one of them fixiesexuals? He said in his best Mater voice.


----------



## Devildog (Feb 25, 2009)

My cheap SS frankenstine. She's all I got until I can save enogh money for one of those trannies. Her sweet spot is at 32/18

Raleigh M80 size Med
BB7 with avid levers
Salsa Alu SS chainring
No name cog
ACT carbon bar
RaceFace Ride XC crankset
Cheap steel fork I bought from ebay and reconditioned
Rear wheel is a redline

Let me know what you guys think. She rides fast and smooth.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

The past few weeks I knew I'm gonna need replace the chain and cassette on my bike soon. I have too much going on and I can't afford to get a new, good set. And so lately, I've been messing around with the idea of going SS, I thought it's cheaper. That, and it's more of a personal challenge for me also. 

But before deciding to go SS, I'd put my gears on mid ring (32t) front and 17t rear on climbs. It was a tough grind but found out I could do it.

Yesterday, I finally pulled the trigger and went SS. It costed me $55 (kit from Performance, new Sram ss chain and a set of chainring bolts). I did my first 15miler today...and on the first few minutes on the flats, I tried shifting so I can go faster..and realized, "crap!"  

But all in all, my first impression is I really like the simplicity and I really had to dig deep to get that extra strength to clear that last steep hill (especially climbing a gradual 3miler (Guadalasca)).


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Here she is.. my 2005 Stumpy.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

toingtoing said:


> (especially climbing a gradual 3miler (Guadalasca)).


Chesebro?


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Chesebro?


Sycamore Pt Mugu


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

toingtoing said:


> Sycamore Pt Mugu


Wendy and Potrero, down to the beach and back?


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wendy and Potrero, down to the beach and back?


From the beach, hit up Two Foxes/Sin Nombre, climbed the asphalt fireroad to the waterdamn, and up Guadalasca, down backbone and back to the beach. This was my first SS ride, ever! 

Btw, I'm from Oxnard so this is my regular ride on weekends. And once in a while, I'd start from Wendy/Potrero. On weekdays, I do a quick 8-9miler ride at Los Robles after work...but haven't tried it on a SS.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

toingtoing said:


> From the beach, hit up Two Foxes/Sin Nombre, climbed the asphalt fireroad to the waterdamn, and up Guadalasca, down backbone and back to the beach. This was my first SS ride, ever!
> 
> Btw, I'm from Oxnard so this is my regular ride on weekends. And once in a while, I'd start from Wendy/Potrero. On weekdays, I do a quick 8-9miler ride at Los Robles after work...but haven't tried it on a SS.


I'm In Simi. That's a great place to ride! It can get pretty hilly for a SS.


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

such nice bikes, does a 29er frame exist that has a more horizontal top bar?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Probably not much market for a flat top tube 29er. Most people want a lot of standover in a mountain bike. If anything bike development has went the other way and the newest designs are going to where the top tube is pointed almost directly at the back axle.


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Unit 2009 from Galicia, Spain


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

toingtoing said:


> Here she is.. my 2005 Stumpy.


Nice bike--I like the silver. Are you running magic 32/17?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Just stripped my SS down today and I'm going through it. Goodbye crappy RST fork, I've got an older bomber fork going on, with a new Ritchy Comp headset and new brakes pads, chain and brake cables and fixing my bent rim. She should ride like new, and look good to boot with its new paint job I just decided to give the bike spur of the moment!


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm In Simi. That's a great place to ride! It can get pretty hilly for a SS.


Los Robles can really get hilly, yes. I've yet to try it.

I climbed Overlook fireroad all the way to the highest point of Guadalsca today and back to the PCH parking. I must say I'm enjoying SS every bits of it but my legs are like noodles right now.



zaskaranddriver said:


> Nice bike--I like the silver. Are you running magic 32/17?


Thanks! I'm running 32/18 since the kit (Forte) only came with a 16/18/20. I'm still trying to get the hang of SS'ng, and maybe later on I'll upgrade, especially the front chainring, for something better.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Early 50's CCM*

my new SS, will morph into something, still on the drawing board. :thumbsup:


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

^^^^

That thing is pretty dang cool!


----------



## SSRDR26 (Apr 21, 2011)

*2007 Motobecane SS*

Plenty of upgrades and counting....Getting ready to install new flat bar and stem as well


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> my new SS, will morph into something, still on the drawing board. :thumbsup:


Sweeeeeeet :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Here's a couple of my "other" SS's...
Old one
















New one


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

that black one is way dope. other than the tiny wheels.


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)

boomn said:


> Interesting and good to know. So it wouldn't necessarily handle bad with a Niner fork, but it wouldn't handle like he's used to with the short fork


Back from the dead. Just noticed all this talk about my bike. Right now I have a super steep angle stem because with a standard rise i was bent over too much. If I got a niner CF fork would that race the front up to where I may not need the super steep angle stem?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes but it'll slacken the head tube angle which affects handling, as boomn indicated.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> New one


I like it it ... what is it, Ocean Pacific Cruiser?


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's mine, 2007 Schwinn.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

jfcooper said:


> Here's mine, 2007 Schwinn.


Nice, I like the flipped bars.


----------



## moeman (Aug 16, 2004)

My Monkey


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

jfcooper said:


> Here's mine, 2007 Schwinn.


do you actually ride that off-road?


----------



## terraslug (May 7, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> ...
> New one


Longhaul...that one is great:thumbsup: Now, change that signature line to something like "all 29er all the time (except for my very cool tractor-butt-saddle bike w/ upside down handlebars and kickstand)


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

jfcooper said:


> Here's mine, 2007 Schwinn.


My brother built one for "Beers, not Gears" ride which is similar to the Coaster Brake Challenge.









Here's the one I built, but the ride got cancelled


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There's a new BB on my Chromag...


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

b0mb3r said:


> do you actually ride that off-road?


Not with the Moby Bites, mostly a beer runner, round town bike. It takes a while to get used to the bars, they make the steering very twitchy. It is a lot lighter than it looks, with the Alum. frame.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Dion said:


> My brother built one for "Beers, not Gears" ride which is similar to the Coaster Brake Challenge.
> 
> View attachment 622958
> 
> ...


nice. i know that harbor...i live off Arana gulch up top.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Just finished rebuilding my SS for the 5th time since I bought this bike in 2000.

Behold the mk.5:









New Bomber v2 fork, Cane Creek CS3 headset, new paintjob, new avid single digit 5 brakes and cables. It rids so nice now, except for my kinda bent back rim. One of these days I'll get a new wheel set. How I wish money grew on trees.....


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

You could try to true the wheel. Some resources:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517093


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

perttime said:


> You could try to true the wheel. Some resources:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517093


I just did that, but its kinda bent beyond trueing.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Black Sheep 29er*

I still love my Black Sheep. Yesterday, I put new tires on her, gave everything a re-lube and cleaning and she's ready to rock.


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

*My new one.*


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

esundell90 said:


> Just finished rebuilding my SS for the 5th time since I bought this bike in 2000.
> 
> Behold the mk.5:
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...0239950403893_577773892_7467364_4344290_n.jpg
> ...


If you do get a new wheelset I would look at the Rhyno Lite wheelset that pops up with the XT hubs. The price is good and the wheels are damn near bomb proof, lot's of tourist use them for heavy loaded rides. I've just been looking for the right deal to get a set on my Trek.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> If you do get a new wheelset I would look at the Rhyno Lite wheelset that pops up with the XT hubs. The price is good and the wheels are damn near bomb proof, lot's of tourist use them for heavy loaded rides. I've just been looking for the right deal to get a set on my Trek.


Funny thing is that I do have a rynolite wheel, however, its got a shot hub. I salvaged it off some drunk cruiser someone left in my front yard a year ago. It seems awfully fat tho, like the rim itself is at least 2in wide?? The bike was a dirtjumper. If its worth it, I might just get a new hub put into that wheel and roll with it.


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

I'll post pics soon. 

Voodoo Bokor 29
Voodoo 500 fork
Wtb speed disc 
Stamp x7 hubs
Black spokes, red nipples
Wtb exowolf rear 
Maxxis Ardent front 
Truvativ stylo crank 
Cane Creek 40
Origin8 stem
Origin8 space bars
Origin8 ergo grips
Jagwire kevlar
Bb7s


Sent from my "girlfriend"... According to my wife.


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

my bulletproof bike


----------



## moeman (Aug 16, 2004)

wheeliam said:


> my bulletproof bike


Hey! Looking good! You didn't waste any time making it yours!


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

execute.method said:


> I'll post pics soon.
> 
> Voodoo Bokor 29
> Voodoo 500 fork
> ...


Here she is!

First incarnation (as she left the shop):
and
Flipped the bars and adjusted the seat.... much better:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


>


That looks like it'd be a hoot to ride!


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

does this count ? its single speed  built from a couple of walmart cruisers and a springer front end added in for good looks


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

That "Black Sheep" up there is such a nice looking klunker, is that titanium?


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Bridgestones, thanks for the klunker reference. That's exactly what I was shooting for when I started with James at Black Sheep. She's all titanium... great riding frame. MASSIVE difference in ride quality over the last ti frame I ~~destroyed~~ rode.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

I was looking for this thread the other day...

Here's the latest bike in my stable, a bianchi sok.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Still trying out different set ups on this 44 Bikes SnakeDriver frame.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

My Niner JET9 RDO SS build...finally put that original XTR rear derailleur and teflon coated ceramic bearing pulleys to good use!


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

It's cool to see that old XTR derailleur. I've been using this one since 1994 and it still works like a champ. It has Hershey pulleys on it, also from 1994.


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

My new ride. 19.5 lbs.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's mine. Nothing special, but it does have purple nipples.










Edit:

CRAP! photo didn't show up for me. Here is a link to the photo.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5915668737


----------



## hihache (Aug 17, 2006)

After riding cobbled together single speeds for six years, I finally have a nice one. Just got this for $425.


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

Top Fool Seven said:


> My new ride. 19.5 lbs.


Drool...:yikes:


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

Mighty Matt said:


> Here's mine. Nothing special, but it does have purple nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that surly 100mm suspension corrected fork? and both fork and frame doesnt have v brake bosses?


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

adjitridika said:


> is that surly 100mm suspension corrected fork? and both fork and frame doesnt have v brake bosses?


There are canti studs, I just took them off for a cleaner look. Yes it is the new surly corrected for a 100mm travel fork. Once I get some more money I will be adding some sort of fork on there.


----------



## philridebike (Jan 20, 2008)

can't get right said:


> You have seen it before. Coconino delicioso
> 
> View attachment 444587


This this is amazing!


----------



## damnitzhym (Feb 1, 2009)

*My Fuji FS singlespeed*

27.6lbs
32 x 20T drive train


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

Budget singlespeed with MacGyvered Forte' tensioner. Just replaced the rigid steel fork with a 100mm airsprung fork with lock-out.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

My new (to me) and first SS that I picked up on CL for $150 yesterday:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

$150? nice score!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> $150? nice score!


Thanks! I've been thinking about trying this whole SS scene for awhile now and happened upon this in CL. I just couldn't pass it up for $150. All in all it is in pretty good shape - certainly ride-able as-is. Took her out this afternoon for a bit and I can now say I "get it". SSing is super fun! Love love love the quietness and simplicity of it.

And soon the upgrade bug will hit...


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

*My $150.00 Ebay *****:*

Got this for $150 on Ebay.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

nice gear ratio. I guess it is a trials bike after all. an old school one.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Still trying out different set ups on this 44 Bikes SnakeDriver frame.


I like the look of that one, nice and sleek...


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Breathed new life into a trusty old bike. Lots of fun.


----------



## Cochese (Dec 4, 2004)

all nice bikes


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

abaris said:


> Got this for $150 on Ebay.


lol wow, i've never seen a 1:1 ratio before! Pretty interesting looking bike. Are those Crupi pedals?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

If they are real Crupi's they are probably worth more than the bike!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

It's Not exactly 1:1 but a 32 front and 28 rear. 
But it seems to climb quite well. Then I just coast back down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

21 and a bit pounds.....such a great bike to ride, my ti 26er is gathering dust in the garage


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice SIR9 there. I just bought a SIR9 frame that I plan to set up singlespeed. I'm still deciding on the details, though:
- Which fork -- rigid steel, carbon, or suspension (either with a lockout or terralogic)?
- Which crank -- I'm leaning toward the new XT M785. It looks nice, is stiff, relatively light, and the price is good. Middleburns are also nice -- great looks, lightweight, can go spiderless, but not as stiff as the XT cranks. Used XTR cranks are also an option.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

>


 OMG. No you didn't.


----------



## Weaver (Feb 13, 2005)

Updated a 95 for some ultra cheap fun, and shocked me at a total weight of a little under 22lbs with dh parts and stock wheels :eekster:


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

1SPD said:


> If they are real Crupi's they are probably worth more than the bike!


WTF are Crupi's.

I think they are Wellgo's.

sort of cheap, like your shots...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

abaris said:


> It's Not exactly 1:1 but a 32 front and 28 rear.
> But it seems to climb quite well. Then I just coast back down.


i think the previous owner had problem using a smaller cog becuase the u-brakes are in the way of the chain. you can clear the brakes using a bigger chainring, if your cranks permit.

but if you are happy with that combo, just ignore my post.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

abaris said:


> WTF are Crupi's.
> 
> I think they are Wellgo's.
> 
> sort of cheap, like your shots...


Real Crupi's are worth more than you paid for it, which is what i think he meant. I used to run Crupis on my bmx bikes, they were even nearly that much back then.


----------



## diabolicaldan (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, haven't seen so many FS single speeds posted before.... Here's my old '06 Trek Fuel EX7 come back to life as an SS... currently using it to train while hauling the kids out of the valley we live in up to the park... good training for the climbing I'll be doing once I get some new trail rubber for my wheels.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

2melow said:


> My Niner JET9 RDO SS build...finally put that original XTR rear derailleur and teflon coated ceramic bearing pulleys to good use!


You could lose some extra weight taking that cable pinch bolt off the derailleur


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

@jabrabu 
-i've only ever used it with the niner carbon fork, ridden a few 12hr races without too much discomfort, i am considering a lefty or new SID 29er thought
-i used the older xt crank on it and the xtr not noticed much difference only the weight, the middleburns would look awesome on it!

either way its a great bike, the ebb requires some setup but its fairly realiable


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

hallowedpoint said:


>


Sweet bike! Thats the NOC in the background, right? Were you there to ride Flint Ridge?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> i think the previous owner had problem using a smaller cog becuase the u-brakes are in the way of the chain. you can clear the brakes using a bigger chainring, if your cranks permit.
> 
> but if you are happy with that combo, just ignore my post.


No problem with your post. 
So what should I go with?
I ride tight, hilly east coast narrow woodsy single track. And I ain't got much of a budget.
I got a 34, 38, 39, 40, 42, 44, 46, 48, 50 and 62 laying around.
and then what should I change the rear to?
I got 13, 14, 16, 18 ,19, 20, 22, 24, 26 and 32 to pick from for the rear. and it's a freewheel, i think, since the bike is 25 years old.

Right now it's like 27 gear inches which is what a lot of Trials types seem to use.
I see a lot of 2:1 on 29ers so about 58 inches, 52 for 26";
So 2:1 would give me ~48" , which seems high for off-road especially with tight, hilly, narrow, woodsy, single track found on the East Coast.

I still want to go uphill without walking or inducing a heart attack. 
I don't care about going downhill like a Banshee (or A__hole, as one might see it).


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Most of the riders in my area go with a 32x20 on a 29er. We have a lot of short, steep climbs, and nothing high-speed (even the downhills are tight and twisty enough that you never get going really fast). A few really strong riders might put a 16 or 18 on the back, and I've seen a couple that went the other way and had a 22 on the back.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have 32x20 on both my SS 29ers. If I am in really good shape by September, I sometimes put a 19 on one of them.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*teh ultimate upgrade*

swapped my xtr v's for this sweet avid ultimates :thumbsup: +REP to sParty for the awesome levers. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

My new build... Six pounds lighter than my GT Peace... 'Nuff said... ha


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> swapped my xtr v's for this sweet avid ultimates :thumbsup: +REP to sParty for the awesome levers. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wow, love that all black Rocky Mountain, FishCreek. +1 on the +REP to sParty also since I got the silver ultimates from him. :thumbsup: 
How's are the ultimate levers compare to the xtr ones modulation wise?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

RenoRacing said:


> My new build... Six pounds lighter than my GT Peace... 'Nuff said... ha


Very nice!


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*Ss fs*

This bike is so fun to ride


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

c_klein87 said:


> 21 and a bit pounds.....such a great bike to ride, my ti 26er is gathering dust in the garage


Holy f*cking seatpost extension dood!


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Holy f*cking seatpost extension dood!


And I thought mine was already quite extended.:eekster:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

lexvil said:


> And I thought mine was already quite extended.:eekster:


Someone needs to get him on a frame that fits!


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Someone needs to get him on a frame that fits!


I had a similar issue with my Niner. I was between sizes and either had a mile of seat post on a medium or a short stem on a large. I sold my Sir and and went back to a Fisher. There is something about the G2 geometry that just agrees with me.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spot!*

Not enough Spots in here!


----------



## thall14 (Jan 29, 2011)

randyharris said:


> Just getting into the SS world, here's the new ride.
> 
> Started off with a stock 2011 Kona Unit 2-9
> 
> ...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

thall14 said:


> randyharris said:
> 
> 
> > Just getting into the SS world, here's the new ride.
> ...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

azpoolguy said:


> I had a similar issue with my Niner. I was between sizes and either had a mile of seat post on a medium or a short stem on a large. I sold my Sir and and went back to a Fisher. There is something about the G2 geometry that just agrees with me.


While I do agree with you..there is a difference between a size to small and 3 sizes too small.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

aperzigian said:


> Not enough Spots in here!


That's really nice!!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

abaris said:


> WTF are Crupi's.
> 
> I think they are Wellgo's.
> 
> sort of cheap, like your shots...


Sorry, it wasn't meant to be a "cheap shot". Crupi's are some old school really nice highend bmx pedals. Back in the day the were selling for over $125. They were fairly light but would damn near cut your leg off if you slipped a pedal. They are still frickn expensive. Here is a link to some I found. They also make a square cage option that you could swap out.

http://americancycle.com/product/crupi-mini-round-pedals-sold-out-2315.htm

Further more, I am certainly not the one to take cheap shots about the expense of a bike. I'm riding a cheap Motobecane frame! My frickn Black Sheep seat post cost more than my frame! Sorry about that.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

execute.method said:


> Here she is!
> 
> First incarnation (as she left the shop):
> and
> Flipped the bars and adjusted the seat.... much better:


Hey execute, how do you like them there bars?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

1SPD said:


> Sorry, it wasn't meant to be a "cheap shot". Crupi's are some old school really nice highend bmx pedals. Back in the day the were selling for over $125. They were fairly light but would damn near cut your leg off if you slipped a pedal. They are still frickn expensive. Here is a link to some I found. They also make a square cage option that you could swap out.
> 
> http://americancycle.com/product/crupi-mini-round-pedals-sold-out-2315.htm
> 
> Further more, I am certainly not the one to take cheap shots about the expense of a bike. I'm riding a cheap Motobecane frame! My frickn Black Sheep seat post cost more than my frame! Sorry about that.


No harm done....Just I take a lot of crap over a 25 year old "pink" bike so I'm sensitive ;-)
I'm not a BMXer either. I believe pedals like this are/were used by "Trials" types. 
And are they ever a bunch of yahoos over there on their forums...WOW!!!

But the important thing is to ride and be happy.

Happy SSing


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> swapped my xtr v's for this sweet avid ultimates :thumbsup: +REP to sParty for the awesome levers. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


That is just one MEAN looking bike....AWESOME BROTHER!!! ROCK ON!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Someone needs to get him on a frame that fits!


I don't mind a lot of seatpost showing, as long as the top tube length works for me.

According to Niner's sizing recommendations, I should be on a small (I'm 5'7"). But I have very long legs for my height, and I calculated that a 410mm Thomson seatpost would be near full extension for me (minimum insertion is 100mm, so effective length is 310mm). I emailed Niner and was told that I should get a medium and put on a shorter stem. I just got my medium SIR9 frame yesterday, so hopefully it will work for me.


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

Just completed the SS conversion tonight. I was riding with the factory 3sp crank for a while. I'm not 100% sold on the chain tensioner...getting a little skip every now & then.
Do you guys think I should shorten the chain a little?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

SaltySprocket said:


> Do you guys think I should shorten the chain a little?


Yes, and that every-4th-spoke-is-white pattern looks pretty neat.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

aperzigian said:


> Not enough Spots in here!


Really, really nice!!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

SaltySprocket said:


> Just completed the SS conversion tonight. I was riding with the factory 3sp crank for a while. I'm not 100% sold on the chain tensioner...getting a little skip every now & then.
> Do you guys think I should shorten the chain a little?


Definitely shorten the chain. I had the same issue at first with my first SS. Nice bike and chevy...'81? What all have you done to it? My father has a really nice swb chevy stepside that's lowered. He's done some cool stuff to it


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Yes, and that every-4th-spoke-is-white pattern looks pretty neat.


:thumbsup: I broke a couple of spokes a few weeks ago....couple more on that side got scratched up, so when the LBS replaced them, they only had silver....works though.

Thanks for the advice, guys. I'll take a few links out tomorrow.

"Nice bike and chevy...'81? What all have you done to it? My father has a really nice swb chevy stepside that's lowered. He's done some cool stuff to it"
(don't know how to do 2 quotes in 1 reply)

The Chevy is an '82
Aluminum Head 383cid - ~430hp
Sort of a resto-mod......new suspension & such, satin paint
Pretty stout street machine....never met a gas station she didn't like
6 MPG, suck on that Al Gore


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! Loving that Rocky Mountain...


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

That Spot is beautiful!


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

double post


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Some cool bikes in here both old and new. You fully rigid guys are weird though, 50mm of travel or go home I say.










Still trying to figure out if my knees like it or not. It has served me well while my new squishy frame is on its way.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

abaris said:


> No problem with your post.
> So what should I go with?
> I ride tight, hilly east coast narrow woodsy single track. And I ain't got much of a budget.
> I got a 34, 38, 39, 40, 42, 44, 46, 48, 50 and 62 laying around.
> ...


With that much selection there's no competition. You go with 62:13 for a Genuine Man Gear. Sheldon Brown would approve. :yesnod:


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

ssjohn said:


> Sweet bike! Thats the NOC in the background, right? Were you there to ride Flint Ridge?


Thanks. Yes, me and 25 of my friends chartered a bus to go up there for the weekend ( from Florida ). Always a good time!


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)

Kampfire said:


> Back from the dead. Just noticed all this talk about my bike. Right now I have a super steep angle stem because with a standard rise i was bent over too much. If I got a niner CF fork would that race the front up to where I may not need the super steep angle stem?


Well went ahead and got the Niner fork. I think it helped the geometry for me. Brought the front end up and I could get rid of that silly steep stem. Heres a before and after of the stock 430mm A-C Raleigh XXIX fork and new Niner. I love the way it turned out.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> swapped my xtr v's for this sweet avid ultimates :thumbsup: +REP to sParty for the awesome levers. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I keep coming back to look


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Enough of the boutique stuff, this thread needs more ghetto.

Here's my 90s Mongoose IBOC Zero G with backyard conversion and home made tensioner. Note the zip tie.

22.5 lbs, and more fun than a barrel full of monkeys on crack. Yeah, it's dirty, I just rode it.

This bike definitely HTFUs me. It's a killer climber, it "squirts" like no other (Short intense, out of the saddle bursts) . And, and descends surprisingly well as long as you keep her in her sweet spot. 

Not gonna win any beauty contests, but I surprise many riders on it. As a mater of fact, it's cheapness just adds to it's coolness factor.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Hardguy said:


> Wow, love that all black Rocky Mountain, FishCreek. +1 on the +REP to sParty also since I got the silver ultimates from him. :thumbsup:
> How's are the ultimate levers compare to the xtr ones modulation wise?


thanks guys, yeah this is my pride and joy, the rest gets the leftover parts. actually, i can't compare this to xtr levers coz i never owned one. modulation and adjustment is awesome, almost endo'ed testing the brakes, never thought possible on rim brakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

old'skool said:


> Enough of the boutique stuff, this thread needs more ghetto.
> 
> Here's my 90s Mongoose IBOC Zero G with backyard conversion and home made tensioner. Note the zip tie.
> 
> ...


+ 1 on this beast! love the simplicity, gets the job done.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*2009 Xcal*

Rigid and single. This was my first 29er and I just couldnt stand to see it stripped of all useful parts (all but seatpost, headset, and crank) when I built my Niner. It had a couple offers to sell the frame, but I couldnt let it go. I gave it new life with a Soul Cycles fork and the magic gear of 32x20-- which, coincidentally, is my preferred gear for around here. I need wider bars and wider rims, but the BWW built wheels are treating me well.


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

theyre all nice but something about no slope or very little slope top tubes always look better to me


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dropped to a 17t cog and found a better way to mount my chain tensioner :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Dropped to a 17t cog and found a better way to mount my chain tensioner :thumbsup:


rft::ciappa::lol:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh great it's you again...


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Butt****ing ugliest bike on the forum!! :eekster:
+rep


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Oh great it's you again...


Yourrrr my newwwww friennnnd! He said in his best Mater voice.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Awe come on! Those are probably Velocity Blunt wheels. That color was on Ebay for way cheap. I almost bought a set when I had a Kermit Jet9 but when they recalled, I requested a black one since that is what I originally wanted but I bought a closeout and they didn't have any more. The man is just trying to have the best equipment for the least money and looks are not relevant on a MTB that is going to be taken out and ridden hard in the dirt and crashed.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

> looks are not relevant on a MTB that is going to be taken out and ridden hard in the dirt and crashed.


You've seen MY bike, right. I'm a pragmatist. Function before form....


----------



## therocket290 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's my new (to me) Selma:










And here's the conversion that made me fall in love with one gear:


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

Shifted my riding style more towards AM. She has gained some weight and doesn't like to climb as much anymore. Made the downhill portions of my rides a lot more fun, faster and safe.


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Jul 12, 2011)

Wife's Niner A9C and my Bokor One 29:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know, love the black but I think I have to give the nod to the wifes A9C!!!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Nothin new here really other than some nice summer mud!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

1SPD said:


> I don't know, love the black but I think I have to give the nod to the wifes A9C!!!


Yep.


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Jul 12, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yep.


I don't disagree.

The wife gets (a lot) more podiums than I do... so she deserved the A9C more than me.

Besides... couldn't afford another one after building up hers!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Isn't that how it always works?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Barry Muzzin said:


> I don't disagree.
> 
> The wife gets (a lot) more podiums than I do... so she deserved the A9C more than me.
> 
> Besides... couldn't afford another one after building up hers!


Yours is also very nice!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Barry Muzzin said:


> Wife's Niner A9C and my Bokor One 29:


+rep for marrying a girl that rides a rigid singlespeed.:thumbsup:

Now _that's _ real jealousy.


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's my Salsa Selma Ti. I just finished building her up awhile ago:


----------



## JasonByers (Nov 13, 2010)

aksdman said:


> Here's my Salsa Selma Ti. I just finished building her up awhile ago:


Awesome!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Funny, "I just finished up....a while ago". I like it all, even the mixed colors but have to question the 3" of steerer tube.


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

@1SPD:

Just trying to find out which would be the best possible height for me. I like to work my way lower - in terms of stem height - after riding a bike first.

I ride a road bike too - just like you - and I have no spacers on the steerer tube. I guess I like to find the best possible position on a bike for me.

Is there a general rule on stem height? Just asking since I always have done the same thing with all the bikes I've had.

I guess I should have said "...finished building her up a couple of minutes ago."


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Nope, you are on the correct path! I was just poking fun at you. Sorry. I guess I let the bike snob slip out there. 

By all means, work your way down to whatever fits you best. Nothing wrong with that at all. Sure as hell beats cutting a fork too short and screwing yourself!

I can say that as I have gotten older, I have gone from having a slammed stem on a road bike to having to have a stem with a minimal rise (maybe 6 degrees) and a 1/4" riser under it. At least that is how my last road bike was set up. Honestly, I try to keep my stem as close to parallel to the ground and then simply add a single 1/4" spacer. Usually that works out for me.

Here are pics of my old road bike setups. Unfortunately, I don't have a road bike at all right now. Gotta get something for this winter though. Can't stand not being able to ride or being restricted to the stupid spin bike in the basement.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I apologize for the pics of road bikes. It was for demonstration purposes only. 

I should note that the last picture was from some 10+ years ago when I was actually racing. By far the extreme of my stem being lower than my seat and arms stretched out. I don't think I could remotely ride that bike now days.


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

@1SPD:

No offense taken bro. Just wondering if I was doing something wrong. Any advice re bikes would be well received by me!

I asked if there was a general rule too because I've noticed that I have different stem heights on all my bikes (29er fs, 29er ht, 29er ss, 26er ss, 26er dj, roadbike) and I tried to get the same height on the bikes but I felt more comfortable on some and less on others.

Why the hell did you sell those road bikes????? Damn, the Cyrene would've been a keeper bike for me! Great builds on all of them!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I used to have my mtb set up very similar to my road bikes. Mainly because I raced my road bikes (cat 3) and used to only go out on the mtb on off weekends with buddies. It was too awkward trying to switch to different fitments I so guess I was just able to cross over between the two that much easier. When I started doing mostly mtb, it sort of stuck with me for the most part though it has gotten a little more lax over the years as I got older.

As for the selling of the bikes, well, I was a victim of thinking I wanted something else for the most part. The Cyrene had the nicest ride by far but the head tube was a little too high for my liking actually. The Serotta HSG (full lugged carbon frame) was by far the nicest bike I have ever owned. Don't get me wrong, I did not pay retail for any of them. I raced for a team that had good sponsorship deals or worked at a shop when building them.

I sold the Serotta because I was given the Blue with Sram Red to ride as a bit of a demo if you will in exchange for the work I was doing for the rep. But things fell through and I gave the bike back. The only plus side is that I paid off my car when I sold the Serotta! But that is what landed me into the world of mtb, so I guess there is a silver lining.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Who left the Magic Marker where little hands could find it?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, that would be Ella and her coloring phase! I beleive she simply got into the craft room right next to this wall and went to town. I will blame the wife in this case as I wanted nothing to do with a craft room. Basically, it is just full of crap!

But as you can see in the picture with the Blue, the walls were completely repainted.

You just wait and see Josh! I am quite happy to be out of that stage of the game.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep, I've got a long way to go.


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been wanting to post her for a while. Just built her up last week, I had the frame hanging in the garage.

























1984 Diamond Back Mean Streak, converted to a SS/FG. Ratio is 36x17 fixed, 36x18 free. Fully rigid, lugged steel! 

I came across this bike when I visited a friend's house. He just had the original bike with original SunTour components hanging on his garage wall, covered in cobwebs. I fell in love with the lugged frame with its horizontal dropouts, and had to buy it from him. Got the bike from him for 40 bucks. Immediately set out to build it up as a fixed gear/singlespeed. I had to respace the rear triangle using sheldon's method to accomodate a 135mm rear hub. I found some cheap Campagnolo Contax rims on ebay and laced them to some shimano deore hubs myself, then I got a cheap SS spacer kit and a VeloSolo disc 3/32" bolt-on cog. Otherwise, the bike was mostly built using parts I just had laying around. By the grace of the singlespeed gods, I ended up with a perfect chainline from front to back, with no spacers for the disc cog. Hella flush. I had the rear hub rebuilt with a solid axle and track nuts, because QR skewers just weren't cutting it on the polished stainless dropouts, and were sliding around. I'm planning on putting a rear brake on her for riding freewheel, but I'm waiting on some cable. Also probably going to switch out the saddle and grips for something a little more mountain bike appropriate.

This bike handles like a champ. It's not exactly the most nimble bike around, it has a huge fork trail and a retardedly long wheelbase, the longest of any mountain bike I've ever seen, as well as super slack seat and head angles. Check out the chainstays on this baby! Freakishly long, 480mm c-c from bb to rear axle, so much room between the seat tube and the rear wheel that you can fit your arm between them. However I get the feeling this makes it a joy to ride on the trails, as it is super stable and predictable on the dirt and very comfortable and compliant. It also has front and rear rack and fender mounts, if I ever wanted to do mountain touring, which is pretty awesome. Steel is real, so it's comfortable enough to ride all day. Lovin' this bike.

thanks for reading


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

that diamondback looks so cool, ive been looking for a lugged steel mntn bike frame but they're always too small

-saved to dream bike folder.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Great pics, great story. 
+rep


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

*Posted before, but not for you SS guys...*

Once upon a time, merry little me thought "You know what's cool? Single speed mountain bikes. How quaint!"

How those words haunt me to this very day.

While looking at a few used bikes a friend had, I saw it. A red turn of the millennium Hardrock. It was old, beat up, a size smaller than I needed, and the shifters, derailleurs, brake levers, and much more weren't working on it.

But there was something about it. I felt a fire burning in me. It was sparked from something this bike gave off. A sleeping beast, nay, Titan was in this bike. My friend was all too eager to see it leave his hands. I even saw him cross himself as it left his threshold. I didn't even know he was Catholic.

I swapped parts, turned it into a single speed, and that was that.

It had mostly original parts.









My first ride was interesting. You know how most of the time, you get on a bike and grab the handlebars?

Well the handlebars reached out and grabbed me.

I felt something gurgle up in my head. This little steel gem was alive with something. From deep inside the commie steel frame came a roaring sound, like listening to a jet engine trying to take off at the bottom of a well. Between my ears I heard this and immediately understood one thing: It's alive, hungry, and pissed.

When I first rode it to campus, I tried staying on the bike lane. Honest I did. But IT had other plans. Vile, sinister plans that involved staircases, drops, ramps, and anything else between me and class. I was lucky if It let me go to class, as sometimes it would make me circle around again. I heard a grinding in my head that could only be roughly translated as "MORE AIR LESS *****ING"

I was afraid of what would happen if this thing touched any real dirt. I began to look more closely at the frame. There were tally marks in the steel, from kills that I'd rather not know anything about. The steel seems to be made from old commie tank scrap metal. There was something sinister about this bike that was waiting to be released, but I didn't know how. And honestly I didn't want to see it be released, whatever it was.

But then there came the fateful day. A day that will live in infamy. I woke up one morning, did a little yoga, made myself a bowl of organic free-range oatmeal, and walked into my living room.

The scene before me was something out of a horror movie. But for bikes.

My Santa Cruz Superlight lay in pieces. The frame was stripped, the bolts strewn everywhere. There was bike grease on the floor, walls, hell not even the ceiling escaped the murderous lube-filled fiasco. A derailleur was stuck in a wall and a chain was hanging from the ceiling fan. I stood there trembling in my Park Tool Pajamas at what stood before me.

It was something out of a biker's nightmare. The Hardrock had consumed most of my Santa Cruz and was now staring at me. I heard it now clear, in a strong but quiet voice that I'm sure no one else heard but myself. It said... "I am hungry and you have legs."
Good thing Park Tool has a lifetime warranty, because I most definitely sent off for a new set of pajamas. 








And thus, Frank was born. Armed with a 130mm fork, Mavic wheels, BB7 front disc, Deore rear V, 34-18 drive, and enough carnal hunger to put Beef out of business, this monster completely took over. 27.5 pounds of fury and rage that will leave you breathless and questioning what faith you had.

First it was simple single track. It was nice... at first. Twisting in and out of Texan trails was fun enough. But then it wanted more. And more. And so much more. Frank was hungry. Occasionally, when it let me off long enough to drink or relieve myself, I would turn back around and a bloody puffball that used to be what I can only assume was a rabbit would be under its blackened (now slightly reddened) wheels.

And I swear I once heard it burp.

But it couldn't keep this pace up for long. I thought I'd get a rest if something broke down. But if I didn't keep it maintained, I would start waking up next to the battered remains of some poor Carbon XC bike. You have no idea how disconcerting it is waking up next to what used to be a $6,000 bike that has been reduced to a pile of crumpled, cracked carbon, bleeding grease and lube and dirt like it was dragged behind... something... for miles...

Frank was hungry for a race. I came home one day from class to find a race sign-up confirmation Email. Seems like I was now racing in the Single Speed Camp Eagle Classic.

Tricksy bike....

I could only hope that Frank would be satisfied with racing. But He wasn't. Two riders DNF'd due to mechanical issues (Apparently their bikes spontaneously fell apart during the night, and the only evidence of tampering were a single set of tire tracks...) In a blaze of Red steel and big knobby tires it carried me through the rocks and crags of West Texas. I swear I closed my eyes on the downhill portions and would open them when it was all over. I'm so glad most chamois are black. A lot harder to spot a pee-stain in. 









Frank was soon accompanying me every trip I took. This only happened because when I came back from a Triathlon it would be at the door, and I swear I didn't know a bike could glare at you until Frank came along.

Soon my triathlon bike had to make room on the rack. It did not object, but I swear it shrunk away in horror. Soon I had to carry the Tri bike, broken down, in the back of my truck.

Frank doesn't like company on the rack.

I once was cheering on friends at a triathlon and I left my bike in my tahoe.

Big. Mistake.

I heard a screech of rubber and a cursing triathlete. I look up to see Frank leaning against a tree, smoke rising from the 2.1 Nevegals. On the road, a Cannondale Slice was stuck. The rider was cursing and pushing hard, but the wheels simply would not turn. Then, out of the transition area, I saw a Cervello P4 and a Specialized Transition BOTH drop their water bladders and deflate their tires.

Frank growled, gave a Look a look that looked like it hurt. The bike snapped both carbon chainstays. I hear the rider and the bike are in counseling right now. 
I thought it best to coax Frank away from the nice Triathlon bikes. They were just not used to seeing bikes like Him...

After the race, my friend was admiring the bike and asked if she could ride it. I was completely against it, but she is also stubborn. I tried to warn her, I swear I did. She mounted Frank and I swear I heard Him giggle... Which, oddly, is much creepier than hearing him roar.

A week later, my friend found out she was pregnant. Two weeks after that, she gave birth to what could only be described as a litter of mountain goats with riser bars where horns should be.

Frank isn't just a bike. He's a force of nature. Even now I hear Him calling out. Frank, the Frankenstein bike, is hungry. Now excuse me while I go lube his rear hub. I don't want to wake up with broken spokes poking me in the back.


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

theblackbullet said:


>


Is that a Charge Spoon Saddle? Thats almost the exact look i'm going for.... looks great!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

My contribution to this thread and my first foray into single speed.

Nothing special,


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

nuffink said:


> ...my bike


Kinda bringing an old post back from the dead, but can anybody name the saddle and grips on this bike?

Thx!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

ranier said:


> Nothing special,


Excuse me? That's beautiful!! Love the black/white/green combo. But why wrap the chainstay?


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Excuse me? That's beautiful!! Love the black/white/green combo. But why wrap the chainstay?


Yeah, really not needed in this application but I was bored one night (while waiting for parts in the mail) and had spare framewrap. I'm just so amazed that the tape could stick to itself when stretched without any adhesive. It's like watching magic happen.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

ranier - Is that 650b? I've always wondered if the Ala Carte frame would accept 650b. Nice.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

p nut said:


> ranier - Is that 650b? I've always wondered if the Ala Carte frame would accept 650b. Nice.


Yup, running a 2.1 Neo-Moto in the rear with plenty of clearance.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Thameth said:


> Kinda bringing an old post back from the dead, but can anybody name the saddle and grips on this bike?
> 
> Thx!


The saddle is charge spoon and the grips Lizard Skins Northshore.


----------



## hksigman (Jul 24, 2011)

i recently purchased a converted ss cannondale f-500. Im lookin to use it more as urban mayhem and fun then on any trails

i was thinkin/debatin of tryin to mount some bmx style bars for a more upright position 

Anyone have suggestions for a stem? bars?

thanks


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

divernick said:


> About to get new wheels and disc brakes. 38/20 ratio for offroad, 1/8" chain, resprayed the frame myself. Want to strip it and make it a black and gold bike sometime soon....


Some updated pics...


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Thameth said:


> Kinda bringing an old post back from the dead, but can anybody name the saddle and grips on this bike?
> 
> Thx!


Charge...I believe but I don't know about the grips. I like the looks of it but I wonder if it's comfy.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

A few changes to the cockpit (Sunline stem and seatpost)

Ardents front and back on some Halo Freedom Discs laced to Surly SS hubs 32:21 (White Ind. Eno!)


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

*Once again*

I'bve posted here before, but this is an action shot. Singlespeed is an excellent way to avoid breaking rear mechs, replacing hangers, or losing engagement due to a chain flapping around:


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

not new but many new parts and repaired Z1


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^Magura hydro V's? Nice!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

love the charge spoons. one chromo one ti. both comfy.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

ranier said:


> ^^^Magura hydro V's? Nice!


I love them


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)

Budget Build for my buddy.

Gary Fisher Ferrous Frame
Raleigh XXIX fork
Alex DP 20 wheels
Stylo Crankset 32/18


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Sweet!

-pNut


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

^ more bikes should be that colour


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Kampfire said:


> Budget Build for my buddy.
> 
> Gary Fisher Ferrous Frame
> Raleigh XXIX fork
> ...


Looks somewhat like my geared 29er, though the Fisher is more blue. Nice.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Free Giant Iguana singlespeed got updated with a RaceFace stem, Cannondale bars, Shimano crank, Salsa bashguard, XT calipers, LX levers, Bontrager SuperStock wheels, Selle somethingorother saddle, Kenda BlueGroove/Nevegal tires, Shimano carbonfiber brake booster.
Cost: $0, the ride on the otherhand is priceless. This thing is a shredder!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Kampfire said:


> Budget Build for my buddy.
> 
> Gary Fisher Ferrous Frame
> Raleigh XXIX fork
> ...


Love the colour of this frame...but the fork...not so much


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Kampfire said:


> Budget Build for my buddy.
> 
> Gary Fisher Ferrous Frame
> Raleigh XXIX fork
> ...


very nice


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

toothpaste colored bikes always win


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

hey bmxconvert really like that conversion! did you use a 1'' to 1 1/8' stem adapter?


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

bridgestones said:


> hey bmxconvert really like that conversion! did you use a 1'' to 1 1/8' stem adapter?


You've got it! Just a 1" quill adapter with a 1 1/8" stem clamped on.

Here's my other SS whippersnapper.
2011 Giant STP
2010 Lyrik Solo Air dropped to 100mm
28h LaserDisc Trail wheels build with straight guage spokes
Gravity Light cranks
Premium Slims
FUNN bars/saddle
34-17 via Crupi cog/Saint ring

Protaper 720AM bars and Thomson 50mm X4 stem are on the way. The cranks are coming off to be replaced with a 175mm XT crank. WTB Silverado and Thomson post will be ordered shortly.

23.2lbs as it sits.

-Kevin


----------



## Xhastex (Jul 27, 2011)

Great looking bikes


----------



## 2229 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Surly 1x1*

Finished the build an hour ago.
20in Surly 1x1
Fox F100RL
Stans Flow-White Industries Eno/Mi6
Schwalbe Hans Dampf +Stans no tubes
White Industries Trails FW 18t
Home brew components 32T Chainring Purple
Sram PC890 Chain
XT M770 Crank
XTR M980 pedals 
Thomson Stem and Seat post
Chris King Headset
Easton Haven Bar
185/160 Avid BB7 with Speed Dial 7 levers and Jag wire rip cord

Went a little over budget!


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

*Avanti K.I.S.S. 26*

4130 cr-mo frame with eccentric B/B

X-Lite fork (425mm a-c)

M970/975 groupset

DX-R sprockets (17 + 34)

S-Works Captain tubeless tyres


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

latest incarnation of the Monocog, or Cog, if you're into the whole brevity thing.









my other SS bike:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Arran said:


> 4130 cr-mo frame with eccentric B/B
> 
> X-Lite fork (425mm a-c)
> 
> ...


Thats one of the sickest rides I've seen in a while. What's the weight on that thing?


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

*Kona Explosif*

Manitou R7 (with upgraded ABS+)
Easton XC One wheels
Raceface Evolve XC SS crankset


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I made this today: old Pacific mtb with a White Industries ENO rear hub. 40/16 gear, "mustache" (flipped cruiser) bars LX ST cranks, handlebar horn.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That is so freakin' cool. Love the horn!


----------



## moeman (Aug 16, 2004)

Saw this one the other day. I thought is was a pretty sweet Trek...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I do not approve of the kickstand, but that bike is the Earl. the double top tube is designed so you can easily transport a u-lock, which is very cool. and it has a bottle opener built into the frame.


----------



## moeman (Aug 16, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> I do not approve of the kickstand, but that bike is the Earl. the double top tube is designed so you can easily transport a u-lock, which is very cool. and it has a bottle opener built into the frame.


Lol, I don't either... Thanks for the info! I thought it looked very cool.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

moeman said:


> Saw this one the other day. I thought is was a pretty sweet Trek...


Nice colour. One of my top three favourite bike colours.


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

29er Truss downtube... Prototype...

Well thanks to this forum I have been building on my knowledge for some time now.
This is my Bike, Haven't got a name for it yet.
I have designed it as a All mountain Single Speed sort of bike, if that makes any sense.
I jump it as you can see by the low seat, I race XC and Enduro, and I plan on trying to race some downhill on it. I feels very capable but I have not ridden heaps of bikes.
I made a mistake of making it probably 25mm too short as you can see by the seat all the way back.
CrMo Tig welded.
But I am happy, just trying to source some Ti to build the proper one.
HA 70'
SA 73' (effective)
CS 420mm
TT 583mm (effective)
BB 295mm


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool bike Crispy.


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

Sold the geared bikes 2 years ago and haven't look back...
09 Cannondale 1FG









07 Motobecane Outcast


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Crispy, that's some eclectic sled you have. I think it needs its own thread.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

i can't help but just stare and drool


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I built this up for a coworker to play polo with :thumbsup:


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

A lady biker I assume? LOL...


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Good one!


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

divernick said:


> Some updated pics...


Now with new wheels and SLX disc brakes.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> I made this today: old Pacific mtb with a White Industries ENO rear hub. 40/16 gear, "mustache" (flipped cruiser) bars LX ST cranks, handlebar horn.


I want that horn :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

On that pacific up there - is that fork stock? i really like it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I built this up for a coworker to play polo with :thumbsup:


You better give him a tube of K-Y with that bike! Ouch!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You better give him a tube of K-Y with that bike! Ouch!


He's putting his own saddle on it bro  How did I know you quoted something I said when I opened up my "My Account" page and saw a new post by you? Hmmm?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> He's putting his own saddle on it bro  How did I know you quoted something I said when I opened up my "My Account" page and saw a new post by you? Hmmm?


You know me to well!  Good job with the build.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I literally just took off the shifty bits, shortened the chain, and threw on one of my homemade chain tensioners


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

http://forgivenick.wordpress.com/201...ariachi-build/

Pictures are at bottom of blog post.

Tomorrow is test ride #2

Here is one pic to view before you view the rest on the blog at the link above.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Lovely Salsa goodness!

The Alternator dropouts make SS setup easy. Love em on my Ala Carte.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

The Salsa looks great. How's that tire combo working for you? A big Ardent up front looks like a good choice on a rigid, and the Nobby Nic should give some good grip on the technical stuff.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

jabrabu said:


> The Salsa looks great. How's that tire combo working for you? A big Ardent up front looks like a good choice on a rigid, and the Nobby Nic should give some good grip on the technical stuff.


Going to find out today on my 2nd ride on it. So far I like them a lot, just like you predicted, the Ardent gives a lot of cush and rolls smooth, while the Nic sounds like a tractor tire on pavement and really buzzes a lot, but hooks up as good as anything I have ridden on the loose climbs. Stay tuned. I feel a good ride report is coming our way in the next few days.


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my commuter bike. It's a 1997 Trek 950 steel frame (Made in the USA btw). Has an Origin8 crank, Sinz aluminum front sprocket, Wellgo MG-1 platform pedals, k carbon/kevlar handle bar, Bontrager "urban" wheels (I have no idea what the f### there called), I painted the frame white, fresh brake pads and I swapped the brakes around to be motorcycle style (front brake on the right). It's also fast and fun to ride. I can hop up/down curbs and go thru pot holes and not worry about a thing on this. It's my supermotard without a motor.


----------



## higgins617 (Sep 14, 2009)

*first try*

I saw the frame for sale cheap and couldnt turn it down but wasnt too sure what to do with it. After i thought about it i decided why not try a single speed to change it up from what im used to and get a different style of ride and i fun way to get around town this summer.. not as nice as most of the bikes on here but i still love it.. i need a new fork for it badly though:madman:


----------



## spinspinspin (Jun 14, 2011)

My first mountain SS, 33x18.

-Bianchi C.u.S.S.
-Rock Shox SID Team
-TruVativ Stylo
-Shimano Deore XT Hydraulic Brakes
-WTB Single Duty / WTB Lazer Disc
-Thomson Elite / Thomson Elite
-Felt DEVOX Bar
-ESI Grips


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Crispy, that's some eclectic sled you have. I think it needs its own thread.


Thanks Zaskaranddriver, I have posted a Thread in the Frame builders section I you want to have a better look or comment.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=728413


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

spinspinspin said:


> My first mountain SS, 33x18.
> 
> -Bianchi C.u.S.S.
> -Rock Shox SID Team
> ...


I have a real soft spot for these. Nice!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Took a proper pic, finally.










Yeah, that's an HBC ring hiding out behind the bashring. Also, finally found that the best gear combo is 32x20, because my drops can swing all the way forward.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick pic p nut. I got 32x20 right now too. I am still a little weak from all the years of being a FS gearie, but I think strength will come quick if I keep up the pace of this first week of having an El Mariachi. Got in almost 70miles this week on her. I like it a lot so far.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Pnut- I really like the looks of that. I saw it and said "that is a fun bike to ride".


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice p nut, that looks like a good, dependable build; a bike really meant to be ridden.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Finally stopped to get pics of my "Teal Terror" out on the trails. 


(click 'er for bigger)

Also here's some bonus pics of the star thistle I got to play around with today. "Perforated" is probably the best way to describe my shins right now and I probably lost more blood to that stuff than to an average crash. It's amazing what I can still consider fun after the fact if it's something I did on a bike.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

That thing would look so cool on my teal jeep, I want it. I could get a teal kit to go with it, people would laugh at me when I show up at the trail head. Awesome color choice, I did the same brown cockpit on my singlespeed.


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

What grips are those on the teal bike? Looks good!


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

bmxconvert said:


> Free Giant Iguana singlespeed got updated with a RaceFace stem, Cannondale bars, Shimano crank, Salsa bashguard, XT calipers, LX levers, Bontrager SuperStock wheels, Selle somethingorother saddle, Kenda BlueGroove/Nevegal tires, Shimano carbonfiber brake booster.
> Cost: $0, the ride on the otherhand is priceless. This thing is a shredder!


a Giant fan?:thumbsup: a few questions!
what year is this IGUANA? i regret letting go o my scrambled egg colored 1991 (?) model...still looking for one. so how did you get the chain tensioned just right? what exact shimano crankset did you get for this?

i have the same stem adaptor on my 1993 Giant Innova, works great for transforming the older models...more of a mutantcross but loves the trails and is in the process of surgery (has gone from 21-speed, to 7-speed...it's shifting cables are already cut but ready to have that dangling derailleur removed


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

jeepseahawk said:


> That thing would look so cool on my teal jeep, I want it. I could get a teal kit to go with it, people would laugh at me when I show up at the trail head. Awesome color choice, I did the same brown cockpit on my singlespeed.


Thanks! That bike was my ugly "under $200" beater but I got it powder coated locally for $70. If you ever want a teal bike of your own it's only as far away as the closest powder coater :thumbsup:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Thameth said:


> What grips are those on the teal bike? Looks good!


Thanks! They're ODI Cross Trainers that I got on closeout last year. I'm sure they're still available out there somewhere, and ODI seems to release different grips in the same brown every once in a while

FWIW they are a soft but fairly thin profile grip and I'm not convinced yet of their greatness for rigid riding yet.


----------



## AlienSP (Jun 13, 2006)

Spot Rocker
XTR 960 Centertrack conversion


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

My KHS beasty...........


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

AlienSP said:


> Spot Rocker
> XTR 960 Centertrack conversion


so how's the belt drive in comparison to your experiences with chains? was a ridiculously expensive conversion? very sweet looking:thumbsup:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mr_chrome said:


> My KHS beasty...........


Nice, that looks like the perfect bike to own if ever there was a zombie apocalypse


----------



## AlienSP (Jun 13, 2006)

UBUgoat said:


> so how's the belt drive in comparison to your experiences with chains? was a ridiculously expensive conversion? very sweet looking:thumbsup:


First things first, there is nothing wrong with a chain. From my engineering design classes years ago, a roller chain is probably still at the top of the efficiency list. Just by feel, the belt drive is also very efficient. I haven't experienced the nightmare stories of belts flying off or popping hub bearings as described in other threads. The gear combo is a 46/28T which is close to a 32/19.5. A little low for racing in central Texas. I'll use a 25T non-center track cog for the race season which works great for an all-around gear. I'm able to run all the gear ratios I want (46/24-28T) without switching belts. Pricy? A little, but I typically use one gear ratio ten months out of the year, so a complete set of cogs is not on my wish list. Finally, the Centertrack chainring/cogs are only slightly offset from the original crank chainline.

More pics:
Spot Rocker SS - Bergziege's Photos


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice, your photos on SmugMug really makes it obvious that from a purely aesthetic standpoint a silver chainring and chain looks so much better than the belt and cog system.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

boomn said:


> Nice, that looks like the perfect bike to own if ever there was a zombie apocalypse


oh yeah, it was cheap with just a few upgrades to this point......I have a seatpost rack I can put on it for carrying simple stuff - you know, like extra shells for the shotgun (choice tool for doin' in zombies) and a few grenades...............trying to get a Niner CF fork for it..........


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Pretty sure he has the redesigned belt system which costs even more but has a wider belt and center bulges in the pulleys.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally.


----------



## tetonrolla (Oct 15, 2009)

Freshly built Niner Air 9 Carbon.


----------



## Psycle1XGear (Aug 5, 2011)

The new build!!! Finally dialed in!!
Santa Cruz Chameleon frame, Marrzocchi AM2 160mm fork, 7" Avid discs, 34x19 drivetrain, Surly Singleator. 

From Single Speed

From Single Speed


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Psycle1XGear said:


> The new build!!! Finally dialed in!!
> Santa Cruz Chameleon frame, Marrzocchi AM2 160mm fork, 7" Avid discs, 34x19 drivetrain, Surly Singleator.
> 
> From Single Speed
> ...


Clicking those teensy photos gives this:


> Oops... there's nothing to see here. Either you do not have access to these photos, or they don't exist at this web address. Please contact the owner directly to gain access.


----------



## Psycle1XGear (Aug 5, 2011)

This is what came up when I tried to repost...
"To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 1 posts."
8 more posts to go......


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Psycle1XGear said:


> This is what came up when I tried to repost...
> "To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 1 posts."
> 8 more posts to go......


That message I posted if from Picasa. You probably did not grant access to the photos there. Sorry I did not make that clear.


----------



## Psycle1XGear (Aug 5, 2011)

slocaus said:


> That message I posted if from Picasa. You probably did not grant access to the photos there. Sorry I did not make that clear.


Let's try this again!! Sorry about that......ooops....

From Single Speed

From Single Speed


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

That worked. Nice.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

got back to my old hard tail today finally and threw a single speed conversion on her. geard 32/16 and waiting on some new tires tomorrow. the beaters were on for the afternoon in order to make sure my gearing works. what do y'all think!?


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

looks neat, how'd you find that magic ratio?


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

gear calculator gave me an idea and said 32 13 but 32 16 just worked out great. i can honestly say it was somewhat luck and somewhat science. when it comes down to it ya just gotta try something.


----------



## JasonByers (Nov 13, 2010)

Finally done!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like a repainted Unit. Is it? Nice colour. Almost looks like it's ceramic coated.


----------



## JasonByers (Nov 13, 2010)

It's a 2011 Unit. I didn't care too much for the white. It's bead blasted then clear flat powder coat.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Turned out nice. I was thinking of stripping the paint off (not blasting) my 2010 Unit and powdercoating it in clear red.

Like this colour from this thread...


----------



## JasonByers (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome! Honestly if I knew a translucent color was possible I probably would have went that way.


----------



## pl-24 (Apr 28, 2011)

nice repaint on the unit... where'd you get the kona decals?


----------



## JasonByers (Nov 13, 2010)

Got em from ebay.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

MkIII trailstar, 519 on hope xc's and carbon 445mm fork on the front. fun bike about 73.5 degree headangle


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Wanted some of that kool-aid, so built this up last weekend:










You guys are frickin nuts. In a good way, but still nuts. Might be the 16t, and massive blisters from the rigid fork talking. Can't wait to ride again today once this storm passes.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

wuzilla said:


> ...Might be the 16t, and massive blisters from the rigid fork talking...


Don't fight the rigid, float with it. Or get some carbon bars.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

wuzilla said:


> massive blisters from the rigid fork talking


The nose down saddle transfers a lot of weight to your arms, try setting it level and see if that helps your arms.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

My updated 26er Cog, and my new 29er Cog (still stock for now):


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I like your green rims  I got some too


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I like your green rims  I got some too


Thanks! Your ride was actually a bit of inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

my battleship


----------



## futurerocker1 (Sep 16, 2009)

*trek 3700 conversion*

posted a while ago, here's an update:

added discs to my trek with the trek rear adapter and a reba team I got for team cheap . was a little beat up, but works wonderfully. most expensive fork I've ridden

loving the new feel of the bike, came from rigid nashbar fork, raked out a lil'

used a forte ss conversion kit, works great but would have preferred a tensioner that pushed up instead of pulls down. can't beat the price though

sorry for the basement background it's not the prettiest


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

wheeliam said:


> my battleship


Hummmm, yes i love it !


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

Wanted a Sawyer so badly with a belt drive but sadly Fisher doesn't offer a frame set only kit.....


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Waiting for the pics to load is worse than waiting for porn.....


----------



## Flash29er (Jul 25, 2011)

*My Cannondale Flash 29 Single Speed*

Just converted my Cannondale Flash 29er to Single speed - and love it even more now.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

What is the magic gear?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

yourdaguy said:


> What is the magic gear?


Looks like Beer Components EBB for a BB30 shell to me.


----------



## Myers005 (Jan 31, 2011)

My One9 on the Virgin River Rim trail


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Myers005 said:


> My One9 on the Virgin River Rim trail


You need to change permissions.


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

Steel is Real! Has become my primary ride. Don't miss riding my geard bike at all.


----------



## cycad (Jan 5, 2011)

my SS steed...cannondale 1fg


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Back to Bs!! 650b wheels that is!!


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

updated with the new pedals so i figured id throw a new picture up there!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a helluva steep front lawn!


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

MMcG what frame is that? Good looking bike and +1 650b man


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

Stevob said:


> That's a helluva steep front lawn!


thats the back going down to the lake haha


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Crosstown Stew said:


> MMcG what frame is that? Good looking bike and +1 650b man


The frame is a 44 Bikes SnakeDriver built by Kris Henry. Kris is nearly ready to get going again in his own shop in New Hampshire!

This frame was built out of Ted Wojcik's shop while Kris was building some frames there when he had the time to weld. It is a very fun and versatile frame! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

New to the forum, 2009 Gary Fisher Superfly SS


----------



## unstuckpilgrim (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been rained out of trail rides ever since I pulled off the 1x9 mess a couple of weeks ago, but tomorrow is mtb picnic day!


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

Trusty side-kick


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Black Sheep 36er


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

That's crazy lookin!!!!


----------



## dmorris (Jul 20, 2011)

and I thought 29s were big. Crazy lookin bike!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

nice bike mbeardsl....I would love to try one of these....how do you like it?


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Phxartboy, that looks like an awesome bar bike.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Are those liquor bottles and liquor bottle cages?!


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

mbeardsl said:


> Black Sheep 36er


Mbeards, incredible looking machine. Can I see a pic of the whole headbadge? Looks like "a sheep in wolf's clothing". :thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

I elect that 36er king of the SS forum. Oh yeah.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Internal cable routing is super clean.

36'er is looking boss.


----------



## hksigman (Jul 24, 2011)

Kaizer said:


> Are those liquor bottles and liquor bottle cages?!


lol yes Surly and swobo offer a "flask" cage and sell flasks....


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG that 36 is huge! Not to mention that it is a BS to top it off! But I do have a few questions.

1. Wheels that big and running BB7's? Perhaps there just wasn't any funding left after paying for the frame/fork! None the less, I would definitely be looking at a set of hydros w/ at least a 185 rotor in the front on that thing. Hell, I run BB7's w/ 160's on my 29 and they work fine but I still find myself wanting a nice set of hydro's.

2. That much money spent on the rig and it has rim brake rims??? Do they not make disc only rims in that size? Please pardon my ignorance on this one, just haven't seen too many of these. I would guess that tire selection might be limited as well.


In all, looks cool and I would love to take a spin on it. What is the gearing? I would think you would need a 24t front to get that thing rolling. I bet it rolls over everything but I would think that the phrase, "technical riding" isn't used much with this thing.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

*1990 Bontrager OR*

1990 Bontrager OR w/horizontal dropouts.
Original Hugi Compact hubs laced to Specialized S-Works rims.
Suntour XC Pro cantilever brakes and levers
Suntour XC Pro crankset
Suntour XC Pro seatpost
Bontrager/Titec Ti handlebar
Salsa Stem
Chris King headset
King Ti bottle cages
Bontrager SSM saddle

By far my favourite bike to ride.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

still lots of nice SS bikes in here. Bah, I want another!!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Finished last night:


----------



## DCS25 (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's mine - finished yesterday, first ride a few hours ago!


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

2008 Cannondale F29 Caffeine


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

skewers/stem/seatpost/bars all swapped out for carbon stuff


----------



## ajw1980 (Aug 27, 2011)

*trek 850*

Just finished up a trek 850 single speed conversion. I plan on using it for winter commuting duties. I didn't want a chain tensioner since less moving parts in winter is better, so I shaved a little bit off the axle and the frame with a dremel to make everything work. The gearing is 42x16 with a bit of chain stretch. I'll probably need to switch to a 15t cog with a new chain.


From trek 850


From trek 850


From trek 850


----------



## geewee (Aug 27, 2011)

First ride. Excuse the iphone pic.


----------



## Btrthnezr3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I want an SS bike so bad...you guys are making me drool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

Running 32X19 on my 18'' Kona Unit , only been on my geared bike once since I got the bike in may


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

tetonrolla said:


> Freshly built Niner Air 9 Carbon.


one of my dream bikes


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

17.9lbs of Santa Cruz Highball, and a whole load of smiles!

MORE PICS HERE










The ride feel defining, carbon Syncros FL 29er fork


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

robdeanhove said:


> the ride feel defining, carbon syncros fl 29er fork


lol.


----------



## ChristianAB (Aug 16, 2011)

really nice blacksheeps on this page! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont think I ever posted mine. I LOVE this bike. Steel is definately reel. Nothing really special, just a basic single speed build. 32x20 drivetrain, Niner flat top carbon bar, ESI Chunky grips, BB7 brakes. I have changed the wheels and tires now to Crest ZTR with tubeless Racing Ralphs. Rides like a dream. Bought the frame used. Very few marks on it. Looked practically brand new. Just ordered a new EBB for it though. The original one was chewed up pretty bad from the Ti set screws.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

New bars, stem, chain keeper and grips. Bars are bontrager 700mm bars grips and a kona stem. Paul chain keeper.

REALLY loving the new setup, and dare I say this bike is now perfect with the exception of not having the ability for disk brakes. Love this bike!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Steel is real ! Sweet niner :thumbsup:


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> Steel is real ! Sweet niner :thumbsup:


Yes, steel is real! Thanks. After 14 years of serious riding, I've finally found mountain biking Zen.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

+repped.... bloody nice bike !


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice niner. What's the benefit of steal over aluminum?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sarasota said:


> Nice niner. What's the benefit of steal over aluminum?


Steal saves money, but has risks, like incarceration.


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

how 'bout "steel". Thanks for the graceful correction


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

slocaus said:


> Steal saves money, but has risks, like incarceration.


Tru Dat! :thumbsup: so don't steal one.

Seriously though, I wouldn't necessarily say there are "benefits" of steel over aluminum but there are definate differences and pros and cons (and these are general comments as frames vary from mfg to mfg):

Steel is traditionaly softer and flexes more giving a more supple ride quality.
Aluminum is traditionaly stiffer, flexes less, but gives a more accurate ride but sometimes harsh depending on grade of aluminum, frame butting, etc.
Steel is typically heavier than aluminum.
Well made steel frames can be more expensive than aluminum - but again depends on how its made, quality of materials, etc.
I dont' know of any "custom" builders that use aluminum but there are alot of custom shops that specialize in steel and Ti.

I can tell a definate difference between my steel niner and my aluminum niner. I race my aluminum emd however there is a teammate of mine that races a 1x9 SIR9. I just prefer to race aluminum (can't afford carbon). I personally think the steel 29er frame makes the perfect single speed platform. ALOT of people out there would disagree, but for me, its bliss!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I like my steel frame bike. Def. rides diffrent than my SS pictured above which is aluminum. A nicer smoother ride with steel, but it is kinda weighty


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

My Project...........
32/18/180mm
Giant Iguana Disc (w/ giant saddle - temporary)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sarasota said:


> how 'bout "steel". Thanks for the graceful correction


My warped humor is worse today, glad you saw the grins in it.

On the benefits of steel vs aluminum, the generalizations stated by @AGrant are good. Tough part is in comparing frames with different geometries and materials just does not translate well.

Here are some comments comparing the Canfield Nimble 9 to the Canfield Yelli Screamy which are steel and aluminum, but all the angles and tubes lengths are almost identical.
http://forums.mtbr.com/8357890-post186.html

The head tube height is the only difference, so I think his comparison is more accurate than many.


----------



## billmania (Nov 20, 2008)

robdeanhove said:


> 17.9lbs of Santa Cruz Highball, and a whole load of smiles!
> 
> MORE PICS HERE
> 
> ...


that right there is a flippin sweet bike!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarasota said:


> My Project...........
> 32/18/180mm
> Giant Iguana Disc (w/ giant saddle - temporary)


I like this! my ss frame is almost identical as yours. most of the tubes are the same. I have a giant yukon as my frame.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

billmania said:


> that right there is a flippin sweet bike!


Cheers, glad you like it. I think so too


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I like this! my ss frame is almost identical as yours. most of the tubes are the same. I have a giant yukon as my frame.


I noticed that when browsing through the threads. Got the tensioner and chain tool to complete it since these pics were taken.

This is what it looked like before the body work:


----------



## mcglol (Aug 25, 2011)

how much does that frame weigh?


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

Not sure - I just eyeballed the geometry from ebay pictures and bought it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

very comfy geo though right? I love how my yukon feels


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

+rep for rocking the rear reflector after all these years :thumbsup:


*edit* why did this post before the post I quoted??


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

'02 or '03 Monocog. Not sure on the year. Love riding this thing.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> +rep for rocking the rear reflector after all these years :thumbsup:
> 
> *edit* why did this post before the post I quoted??


you can see the future? :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

AnonymouseTech said:


> Sadly I do not deserve this rep since I am like the second or third owner.
> 
> Also how did you reply before I posted as if you are from the future? Are you John Titor?!


I don't know...my internet speed is average..I don't even have that new "so fast it's futuristic" internet


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> +rep for rocking the rear reflector after all these years :thumbsup:
> 
> *edit* why did this post before the post I quoted??


Sadly I do not deserve this rep since I am like the second or third owner.

Also how did you reply before I posted as if you are from the future? Are you John Titor?!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What the F*CK it happened again!!!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I know realize that I am even more of an amazing person than I previously thought..please +rep me so I can soon dominate the whole world wide web :lol:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Servers went crazy again.
http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedback-issues/sorting-seems-all-out-whack-715539.html

Post up there and maybe Gregg will fix it again.


----------



## S. Teel (Dec 1, 2007)

*Its new, it works, and I dig it.*

Finally had a big-wheel SS built up. Gave my old 1X1 to my little brother for graduation and he has turned it into a college cruiser.

I love my Salsas.

Yes, I have added grips, and more importantly, yes, it rides beautifully.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

S Teel

I love my mariachi too. Its an amazing bike that I am amazed with it more everytime I ride it. Make sure to post it in the Salsa forum too if you haven't already. what are the build specs?


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

My Vassago Jabberwocky. I'm totally hooked on single speed and 29" bikes.









By kkcooper7 at 2010-08-21


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

KirkC said:


> My Vassago Jabberwocky. I'm totally hooked on single speed and 29" bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! I'm planning to build a 29er SS in the near future and the Jabber is my #1 frame on the list. How much does it weigh?


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

*Yeti Big Top*

Only thing funner would be sticky fingers from cotton candy and a corn dog in the other hand.


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

bikesinmud said:


> Only thing funner would be sticky fingers from cotton candy and a corn dog in the other hand.


clean sweet build. I have been eyeing one of these...


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

2011 Lynskey Pro29er updated w/ modded 960's from Ceramikoat :thumbsup:


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

toingtoing ->


> Love it! I'm planning to build a 29er SS in the near future and the Jabber is my #1 frame on the list. How much does it weigh?


23 lbs using the very crude stand on bathroom scale with/without bike method. I need to get a digital scale. One of the guys I ride with has a 19 lb Niner One9 and it feels super fast but not near as comfortable as the Jabber. For long rides (4+ hours) I think steel is working well for me. I've done a couple of short XC races and only then do I wish I had the lighter frames.


----------



## JoJon (May 24, 2009)

Finally got my SS together! After my first ride all I can say is that I've drank the Singlespeed koolaid and love it!


----------



## hihache (Aug 17, 2006)

phxartboy said:


> Commuter:
> Dual Drive Bling Bike:


I remember seeing pictures of this bike floating around several years ago. I always wondered what happened to it. It used to have a surly flask cage on it though.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*My pair*

'91 Litespeed/CBO "Fat Bastard" ti rigid (WI ENO Eccentric & freewheel, Spicer ti fork, Sycros & Race Face kit, Nokon cables, carbon riser bar)

'02 Soma Fab Groove hardtail (WI ENO Eccentric & freewheel, Marzocchi Xfly80 fork, Race Face cranks, Salsa post, carbon riser bar, etc.)

JMJ


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Birdman said:


> '91 Litespeed/CBO "Fat Bastard" ti rigid (WI ENO Eccentric & freewheel, Spicer ti fork, Sycros & Race Face kit, Nokon cables, carbon riser bar)
> 
> '02 Soma Fab Groove hardtail (WI ENO Eccentric & freewheel, Marzocchi Xfly80 fork, Race Face cranks, Salsa post, carbon riser bar, etc.)
> 
> JMJ


cool bikes. :thumbsup: is nokon worth the money? i am considering getting it but the price is turning me off.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

If you can find a great deal on the Nokon cables, I'd say yes (say, under $40). The improvement in lever response is dramatic (right up there with Full Metal Jackets).

JMJ


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

hihache said:


> I remember seeing pictures of this bike floating around several years ago. I always wondered what happened to it. It used to have a surly flask cage on it though.


I sold it to a guy in Chicago a couple years back and have not seen it since.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, it is nearly a year since my last build and I was getting a bit itchy so I fancied something that was almost the polar opposite to my Lynskey.

I had been looking at Singular Cycles for some time as the thought of a single speed had been on my mind ever since a guy said to me that the only three bikes I would ever need would be a light hard tail MTB, a single speed and a road bike (heaven forbid, more on that later). I very nearly settled on getting a Swift and the just as I was about to place my order and decided on a Gryphon, I liked the old school look to it, fancied a rigid as my mid week 20miler is mostly flat hard packed and I thought the dropped bar just looked quirky.

Fast forward a month or two and once I had gotten all the bits together spent an evening bolting it all together. I tried to keep it light and I don't think it is much heavier than my Lynskey so when it gets to the scales I don't think it will be much above 21lbs, which isn't bad for a steel framed bike.

Anyway, here is the list of bits n pieces and a few pics to boot, it rides super sweet, my poor Lynskey now lives it a bag marked "Special Occasions" and this one it getting a regular hammering, intact it was built a couple of months ago and I have struggled to get it clean enough for pics since as I am always taking it for a spin.

Framea and Fork: Singular Gryphon (XL)
Bars: Salsa Woodchipper, shot basted and anodised silver
Bar Tape: Brooks Leather Honey
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 100mm, 10 degree rise 
Headset: Chris King, Hope Headset Spacers and Velo Orange Brass Bell.

Brake Lever assy: Cane Creek SCR-5 Tan hoods
Calipers: Avid BB7 Cable pull road 
Discs: Avid, 185mm Front 160mm Rear
Pads: Avid

Hoses: Clarks, silver outer

Seat: Brooks Swift Titanium
Seat Post: Thomson Masterpiece
Seat Post Clamp: Thomson

Cranks: White Industries ENO
Chainring(s): White Industried 34
Chain: KMC X9 SL Gold
Cog: Chris King 16T
Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 11
Bottom Bracket: Phil Square Taper, Titanium spindle, Magnesium cups

Wheels: 
Rim: Stans Arch, stripped from black to a custom powder coat to match the frame, set up tubeless
Spokes: DT Swiss Revolution, green DT Swiss Ano nipples.
Hub: Chris King SInglespeed Rear, ISO Front 
Tire: Bontrager 2.0 Team Issue 1.9" wide.

Pics.























































Big thanks to Sam Alison at Singular Cycles, top guy to deal with and very reassuring to be able to speak to the guy that designed your bike


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

It's a beautiful bike.


----------



## Drunkindonuts (Dec 4, 2010)

Took it out of the attic the other day and went SS. I need to work on the cockpit a little the long stem and 22 in bars feel kinda funny, not to mention hurts my back. It is still fun to ride and nice to get back on 26 in wheels.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

is your stem clamping that threaded amp fork? im surprised that yours is still alive, half inch suspension ftw :thumbsup:


----------



## Drunkindonuts (Dec 4, 2010)

Its not threaded. I thought about making it into a L*AMP*.


----------



## bridgestones (Jun 14, 2011)

those lugged treks are so cool but that seat to bar height ratio makes me 
crinnnge


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

bridgestones said:


> those lugged treks are so cool but that seat to bar height ratio makes me
> crinnnge


Back in the 90's most of us rode with our bars way below saddle height, at least the XC racers did. We had to set them up like our road bikes, right? I used to have my bars at least 4" lower than my saddle, plus a 130mm stem and 570mm wide flat bars. Now most roadies don't even use that aggressive a position.

I now like my bars just slightly below saddle height, and usually a 100mm stem.


----------



## Drunkindonuts (Dec 4, 2010)

The seat was actually to high in that picture. It amazing how much has changed. I rode for years like that and never thought twice.


----------



## DSSK (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

More pics of that 1x1! Want!


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

dreaming of something a touch longer in the top tube with a lower stack height. but my rig for the last couple years.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

KirkC said:


> My Vassago Jabberwocky. I'm totally hooked on single speed and 29" bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What rear hub are you running? The flange looks really big.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Flat Ark said:


> What rear hub are you running? The flange looks really big.


Looks to be a chub.


----------



## DSSK (Mar 24, 2007)

By Request


----------



## Megaman 2 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Gt ss*

Just finished this long overdue build up (a short history here https://forums.mtbr.com/gt/custom-aluminum-gt-ss-frame-build-up-720329.html)


----------



## jbrookeiv (Jul 28, 2010)

My new around-the-town beater bike. $325 from Jenson.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Very nicely re-done GT Megaman.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Development Mule #1:










Development Mule #2:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice! By, "development mule" do you mean that you made the frames?


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Nice! By, "development mule" do you mean that you made the frames?


No, I didn't build the frames, but both bikes are 'from the ground' up builds including the wheels. I tried to make them as similar as possible test the wheel size thing.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> No, I didn't build the frames, but both bikes are 'from the ground' up builds including the wheels. I tried to make them as similar as possible test the wheel size thing.


I'm curious what frame the number 1 is, looks nice.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot, DSSK!


----------



## Megaman 2 (Jul 3, 2010)

ranier said:


> Very nicely re-done GT Megaman.


Thanks ranier! She's tons of fun!


----------



## gbowen444 (Feb 14, 2008)

Video of riding my SS Salsa El Mariachi at the recent single Track Mind round at Mount Annan in Sydney Australia. This was an 8 hour endurance event which i did as a pair. We did 14 laps of 9km and came in 10th out of 36 in male pairs (most people had gears though) 






Single Track mind from Garry Bowen on Vimeo.

One lap of the single track mind round 5 track at Mt Annan. Riding my single speed Salsa El Mariachi.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

gbowen444 - Nice vid.


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

My new Gravity G29. Nothing fancy, but still 100x better than any other bike I've owned.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

My latest pic:


----------



## thall14 (Jan 29, 2011)

My Kona Unit. Haven't touched my geared bikes since I got it.
Only upgrades are UNO stubby bar ends, Oury grips, Wellgo MG-1 Manesium pedals. (The MG-1's are white, not sure about the color, but they are light and I LOVE the grip!)


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vid Gbow! Ouchy...rider down at 2:39 looks like.


----------



## Damn It (Sep 29, 2009)

*Check it.*

New fast ride.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn It said:


> New fast ride.


Wow Damn It, nice bike! What's the weight of it?


----------



## Damn It (Sep 29, 2009)

Kaizer said:


> Wow Damn It, nice bike! What's the weight of it?


Thanks. It's just a bit over 18lbs. including the pedals. It will beat you up on down hills but it climbs like mad.


----------



## RemusRM (Sep 11, 2011)

jbrookeiv said:


> My new around-the-town beater bike. $325 from Jenson.


what bike is that, looks amazing


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It looks like a hipster fixie.


----------



## jbrookeiv (Jul 28, 2010)

RemusRM said:


> what bike is that, looks amazing


Gran Royale Lurker. Eastern Gran Royale Lurker Bike '10 at JensonUSA.com


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Haven't felt the need to go back to geared or 26" since I got this:





You may remember this bike also from the Picture of the Day thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/passion/picture-day-734489.html


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spot Rocker SS*

The wife surprised me on my birthday with a 2012 Spot frameset, as well as the brand new Gates Center track pulleys and belt (yes she is a keeper... my wife isn't bad either ).

Pretty basic build... Cobalt 2 wheelset, Niner carbon fork, Cobalt 3 seatpost, stylo crank, Elexer 5s (waiting on a hydro cable cutter to arrive so I can cut my rear cable length down). With pedals and cages weighed up at 20.5. Finished it up and took her on her maiden voyage yesterday. Awesome sauce.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Added a new pedal powered SS ride to the stable today. Raided my parts bins and spent $185 and got this:


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

*My Trek Rebuild*

Here are some shots of my Trek 4300 rebuilt into a rigid single speed... Only original part is the frame itself.


























I put on:
- Origin 8 ergo grips
- Tektro brake levers
- Jagwire cables and housing
- Tektro rotors
- Shimano brakes
- Surly rigid fork
- Truvativ world cup flat bars
- Uno 3d stem
- Truvativ ruktion crankset
- Shimano SPD pedals
- Howitzer BB
- Shadow conspiracy half-link chain (I break single speed chains)
- Sinz cog
- WTB SX wheels
- Serfras seat
- Cane Creek headset


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

*My Trek Rebuild*

Here are some shots of my Trek 4300 rebuilt into a rigid single speed... Only original part is the frame itself.


























I put on:
- Origin 8 ergo grips
- Tektro brake levers
- Jagwire cables and housing
- Tektro rotors
- Shimano brakes
- Surly rigid fork
- Truvativ world cup flat bars
- Uno 3d stem
- Truvativ ruktion crankset
- Shimano SPD pedals
- Howitzer BB
- Shadow conspiracy half-link chain (I break single speed chains)
- Sinz cog
- WTB SX wheels
- Serfras seat
- Cane Creek headset

I had converted it to a single speed before with a carbon rigid fork...I used various parts and "frankensteined" it all together...so, since I liked it, I did it again with decent parts...

It is a fun ride, but definitely rigid. 

...which is a big change after riding ONLY my full suspension for so long.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

seems like that chain has a lot of slack in it, doesn't it bounce off on you??


----------



## RemusRM (Sep 11, 2011)

esundell90 said:


> Added a new pedal powered SS ride to the stable today. Raided my parts bins and spent $185 and got this:


nice looking, how many teeth on the cog and crank?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

RemusRM said:


> nice looking, how many teeth on the cog and crank?


I geared it the same as my other SS, the magic gear for me around here is 32 front 18 rear.


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

esundell90 said:


> seems like that chain has a lot of slack in it, doesn't it bounce off on you??


Although it looks like it, no it actually has not slipped once!! It is as short as I can make it...


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

My new Rig, first singlespeed. Love it!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

sexy bike.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

It had to happen eventually. I first saw the Troll when I was shopping for a 1x1, it just made sense to get the Troll because of it's versatility. It's gone through a couple of geared set ups but at the end of the day this is by far the most fun.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Saddle Up said:


> It had to happen eventually. I first saw the Troll when I was shopping for a 1x1, it just made sense to get the Troll because of it's versatility. It's gone through a couple of geared set ups but at the end of the day this is by far the most fun.


Boy a set of 650b hoops would look great on that thing!

Nice Bike!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep, I'm thinking the same thing. I'm just waiting for the Canadian distributor to restocked with the Velocity Synergys and thanks.


----------



## gocyclic249 (Apr 13, 2011)

First SS hit dirt tomorrow


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

MMcG said:


> Boy a set of 650b hoops would look great on that thing!
> 
> Nice Bike!


650b's would fit on a troll?? hmm.. Cool!

Do 650b's fit on most 26in frames? I'm kinda a n00b when it comes to knowledge about that wheel size.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

new Avid levers, new cables and new brake pads for the SS. I really like the look of the Avid levers, nice stuff! The thing stops pretty damn good now, not a whole lot worse than disks really. I'm pretty impressed with it for rim brakes.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

I usually stay away from the dick measuring threads, but I don't remember the "old" dick measuring thread. Besides, I started drinking early today so... I rule.

Anywho...

Got some new toys. Who doesn't love some squishy silicone?





First new ass holder in five years.



as it should be...





Yeah. I said it.



I still dig this rig, no matter what pnut says.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*Folsom 650B*


----------



## gocyclic249 (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it international post your Folsom week? I love mine it can be almost anything.


----------



## Craw (Feb 10, 2004)

I just put this together a few days ago. Had an old Chameleon frame, and a Marzocchi Z1 CR gathering dust in my apt. Had most of the parts needed to build. Got the wheelset on sale, and had a gift card to cover it so that worked out.

Still working out some minor details, dialing it in etc. So far so good though.


----------



## strandog (Jan 26, 2010)

*Just finished*

Breathing new life into my old geared bike...having a ball on it.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn It said:


> New fast ride.


Very Nice!:thumbsup: Just a little FYI. I had the aluminum XTC and it is supposed to have the exact same chainstay length as your frame. I could run both 32x18 and 32x20 without a tensioner just by using a half-link.


----------



## snowdenn (Dec 7, 2006)

strandog said:


> Breathing new life into my old geared bike...having a ball on it.


wow, howd you tension that chain?


----------



## strandog (Jan 26, 2010)

snowdenn said:


> wow, howd you tension that chain?


Got lucky, only needed a half link and it was good. Kinda unconventional, but running a 34 X 15. When I change gears, probably will need a tensioner though, but it's perfect my local trails as is.


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

*My Kona Una Titanium*

My last 2 singlespeeds were converted Ted Wojciks. This is my first singlespeed specific.I'm told Kona only made one of these and it was for the 2003 Interbike show. It was raffled off as a fundraiser for IMBA.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

Spastook said:


> My last 2 singlespeeds were converted Ted Wojciks. This is my first singlespeed specific.I'm told Kona only made one of these and it was for the 2003 Interbike show. It was raffled off as a fundraiser for IMBA.


VERY nice!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Spastook said:


> My last 2 singlespeeds were converted Ted Wojciks. This is my first singlespeed specific.I'm told Kona only made one of these and it was for the 2003 Interbike show. It was raffled off as a fundraiser for IMBA.


Nice Kona - but let's see those two converted Ted Wojciks as well!! :thumbsup:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

cool bike! Must be cool to own something no one else does.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I want to build a singlespeed 29er now. Thanks guys :lol:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Spastook said:


> My last 2 singlespeeds were converted Ted Wojciks. This is my first singlespeed specific.I'm told Kona only made one of these and it was for the 2003 Interbike show. It was raffled off as a fundraiser for IMBA.


I now want to take advantage of the brake posts on my Troll and install V's


----------



## sakurama (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought this bike almost (or maybe more than?) twenty years ago to be my "nice" bike in NYC before I realized that there was no such thing if you ever wanted to leave it on the street. Slowly but surely parts were stripped, either by me or local scumbags, and I decided about 10 years ago to go single speed with a flip/flop eccentric One Industries hub.

It started life as a blue and pink Cannondale "Beast of the East" and evolved into my one man experiment to see if I could create a bike that could be impervious to theives. With many tricks I was able to keep the bike locked up outside for over a year without losing a part (400 sqft 5th floor walkup dictated the experiment). Last year I decided to rebuild it again and found a white seat in the takeoff bin of a local shop and then saw white grips at the register. Being easily suggestable I decided that the new reincarnation of my city bike would be as non-black as I could make it to represent my move from NYC to Portland. This is the result:










When I come back to NYC to work this is my bike and it makes me happy while I'm there.

G


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

sakurama said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing near monochrome build! Fun.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Ghost bike.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

What tires are those?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I like it! Your front valve stem cap is black. They do make silver ones.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Gandalf the White.


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

MMcG said:


> Nice Kona - but let's see those two converted Ted Wojciks as well!! :thumbsup:


here's my Wojcik singlespeeds


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

sakurama said:


>


never liked cannondales but this one is an exception, nice bike man. :thumbsup:


----------



## sakurama (Jun 1, 2005)

yourdaguy said:


> What tires are those?


Looked all over for white tires (that weren't cream) and this was the place:

Willys Bikes - White tires

I was running 100psi skinny tires but the cushy ride of these is worth the penalty.

G


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Spastook said:


> here's my Wojcik singlespeeds


Awesomeness!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

*My new ride - 2010 Rockhopper SL Comp 29er SS*










With running 35psi on the tires and 125psi on the fork, this sucker is smooth and silent (SS), why didn't I go SS earlier?


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

Just finished building this! It's been a while since I've ridden rigid/SS. It'll be good to get back to it.


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)

my Chameleon with DT Swiss EXM150.


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

After years of riding my junk yard dog SS I decided to build a real one with the same geometry as my 2x10.

Enjoy


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> I still dig this rig, no matter what pnut says.


I do miss the El Mariachi. It was a great bike. Bring it out here so we can play switch-a-roo.


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*29s do.*



esundell90 said:


> 650b's would fit on a troll?? hmm.. Cool!
> 
> Do 650b's fit on most 26in frames? I'm kinda a n00b when it comes to knowledge about that wheel size.


I have 29" x 2.10" on my 22" Troll frame.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I see some bikes use Maxxis Ignitor. How good is this tire is?
I use Ardent 2.40 and so far so good it's very light, fast and rolls like 700x23c but the problem is it's too big for my frame so it stuck on my shoes when I turn. So I am planning to get Ignitor this time.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

jackspade said:


> I see some bikes use Maxxis Ignitor. How good is this tire is?
> I use Ardent 2.40 and so far so good it's very light, fast and rolls like 700x23c but the problem is it's too big for my frame so it stuck on my shoes when I turn. So I am planning to get Ignitor this time.


I really like the Ignitor for a front tire. Rolls nice but offers grip for carving turns.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The Ignitor is very good.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

On The Way to Work

Nature Boy by normbilt, on Flickr

On The Way Home From Work

October 08 by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Looking good Norm.


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Even if I look like a doofis in this photo, It's a pic I seldom see, me actually riding my SS

















Of course after this ride today, I came to discover my fork seals bit the dust, so looks like I won't be riding it for a bit until I get that taken care of.


----------



## dmorris (Jul 20, 2011)

New to me this summer, Atomlab Trailpimp


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

FirstStateCamber said:


> After years of riding my junk yard dog SS I decided to build a real one with the same geometry as my 2x10.
> 
> Enjoy


I really like that bike a lot!! What kinda frame is that?


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

work in progress


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

Houndog45 said:


> I really like that bike a lot!! What kinda frame is that?


The frame is a Ti Motobecane Fly Team 29er.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I really want to get a 2011 Trek GFC Rig.


----------



## infested (Oct 2, 2011)

*cHEAP ss*

I did this the cheapest way possible and ended up paying a whopping total of $0 
This is my old bike that im going to ride around campus so I removed the front derailleur removed a few chain links and adjusted the rear derailleur so it wouldn't move. I do plan on swapping the bent handlebar and combo shifter/brake lever


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I dig it! :thumbsup:


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Recently built-up 1997 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo. 


Unfortunately, the classic gum walls are shot so some Maxxis are going on her. This is some of the most fun I've had on a bike!

(blury iPhone pic, sorry)


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

*Found a new dance partner!*

This isn't my first rodeo, but this is my newest build!
Salsa Selma (Sm)
Salsa Liplock collar
2011 Rockshox Reba RLT Ti
American Classic Tubeless 29 Wheelset w/ Maxxis Ikon 2.2 eXC F/R
Easton EC70 Seatpost
Specialized Phenom Expert saddle
Cane Creek 100 headset
Bontrager XXXLite Carbon 90mm 12deg stem
Crank Bros. Cobalt 11 680mm Carbon bars
Ergon GX-1 grips
Truvativ Noir Carbon crankset
eThirteen Guide Ring, 34T
Chris King 16,17,18,19T cogs
SRAM PC-1 chain

The fork and crankset use to be white to match my Soul Cycles Dillinger, but since the parts were moving to this bike, and I had some matching paint, I stripped the paint down and repainted. I also bought 2008 model Reba decals. The bike rides light, fast and efficient. I do notice the compliance in the carbon stays! The bike has been a lot of fun to ride thus far, and no complaints with the EBB thus far!


----------



## jbrookeiv (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's my new baby. Rear brake only at the moment, jerk who sold me the brakes (brand new, mind you) didn't include the adapters. 

Ordered what I thought was a pair online, turned out to be one. No matter, rear brake will be good enough for some light trail riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

Rode my SS Boardman for the first time in anger today. 2:1. 3/32 all through, 34t chainring 17t cog, Velosolo supplied the bits. Cannock Chase, follow the dog, was chasing down some guys on the longish drag, bloodymindedness kicked in and I was virtually spinning as I passed them! Great ride, great conditions. It's like a new lease of life.

Ignitors 2.1 front and rear.
Other stuff if standard or last years Boardman HT Pro.
Weight is 23.4 lbs


I can shift, just not my gears.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

Houndog45 said:


> work in progress


Yes, I'd say a few more bits needed 

Love mongoose, reminds me of school daze

I can shift, just not my gears.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*UPDATE: More lipstick on the Dawes Pig*

Only thing left of the original Bullseye is the frame, fork and rotors. Yes, I now own a $1000+ Dawes Bullseye! Long, long story but everything on this build is stuff I had lying around from other builds, I traded something, or picked it up cheap as used or OEM takeoff.

*Redline Mono wheels* (bought from an mtbr member classified)
*Specialized tires*: 2Bliss Eskar front and Captain Sport rear (from my fs rig)
*Spot Crank and BB* (bought from a friend who changed his Spot single to a triple)
*Specialized saddle and post from my lbs* (new takeoffs from customers' bikes)
*Kore clipless pedals from the late 90's *(traded a friend for the platforms that came with the bike)
*Felt stem and 28" Titec Flatbar* (again, just stuff my lbs had lying around)
*Juicy 5 brakes w/ 185mm rotors* (from a previous build and in my parts bin)
*Diatech headset*
*Specialized Overend bar ends*
*Tug nuts*
*20 tooth cog*: running 32:20 or 32:18 (the last 4 items are the only new items I purchased for this build)


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*My wife's SS*

Well, I posted my SS's earlier, here's my wife's SS.

Litespeed/Macalu 14" ti frame, Marzocchi Xfly 80 air/oil fork, various Shimano, Race Face, Syncros, Bontrager & Salsa goodies, WI Eno Eccentric rear hub, Forte carbon riser bar, Hutchinson Scorpion tires on Mavic SUP rims.

Running 32:16 on 26" wheels. Light & fast.

JMJ


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks kinda like mine! Nice bike!


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry guys I feel like a traitor. Single speed was great on the rough stuff, but I could not handle spinning out on the flats. I converted my single speed to an internal gear hub with a NuVinci 360 which gives me a single speed range equivalent of 32:32 through 32:9. That is almost as much as my 2X10, but it is quiet and bomb proof as a single speed.



















Plus, how can you not like this cute little inchworm?


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Frame:* Canfield Nimble 9 Large in Electric Lime
*Fork:* Manitou Tower Pro 100mm
*Hub Front:* Hope Pro 2 EVO
*Hub Rear:* Hope Pro 2 SS/Trials
*Rims:* Stans ZTR Flow Front and Rear
*Tires:* WTB Exiwolf 29 Front and Rear
*Crank:* Shimano SLX
*Chianring:* HBC 33T
*Cog:* Surly 17T
*Seatpost:* Thompson Elite

Since the pics Ive switched to green brake housing, Thompson Seatpost, and installed a halflink to slam the dropouts forward. What a ridiculously fun bike this is! Its almost like a giant dirt jumper.


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Nice*

Aaron1017; That is one sweet looking ride  :thumbsup:
I'm partial to the colour but the forks set it of brilliantly.
Really nice build, bet it rides as nice at it looks.
Jamie


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Interesting rear triangle geometry on that nimble 9. How does that handle? Seems like it would be a fun bike to ride. Great build!


----------



## thall14 (Jan 29, 2011)

KanzaKrūzer;8547022 said:


> Sorry guys I feel like a traitor. Single speed was great on the rough stuff, but I could not handle spinning out on the flats. I went with a NuVinci 360 which gives me a single speed range equivalent of 32:32 through 32:9. That is almost as much as my 2X10, but it is quiet and bomb proof as a single speed.
> 
> Sorry to be off topic, how is your BB holding up? I have the same Unit posted a page or two before yours. I am thinking of going back to the old square taper BB. It seems everytime my FSA external BB gets dirty, I need to tear it down and re-grease it.
> 
> And nice set up by the way


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

thall14 said:


> Sorry to be off topic, how is your BB holding up? I have the same Unit posted a page or two before yours. I am thinking of going back to the old square taper BB. It seems everytime my FSA external BB gets dirty, I need to tear it down and re-grease it.
> 
> And nice set up by the way


I have not had any issues yet, but it has only been ridden since the first of the year.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Aaron1017 said:


> *Frame:* Canfield Nimble 9 Large in Electric Lime
> *Fork:* Manitou Tower Pro 100mm
> *Hub Front:* Hope Pro 2 EVO
> *Hub Rear:* Hope Pro 2 SS/Trials
> ...


----------



## hlhhmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Two bikes in the single speed quiver. Origin8 Spy26 and Bianchi SuperBee. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

jamiedyer said:


> Aaron1017; That is one sweet looking ride  :thumbsup:
> I'm partial to the colour but the forks set it of brilliantly.
> Really nice build, bet it rides as nice at it looks.
> Jamie


+1 on the color tied together with the fork. Sounds like other changes are bringing it all together. You need the Fizik green saddle I have to finish it off! The crank and Homebrewed ring look super. Well done.


----------



## jbrookeiv (Jul 28, 2010)

Another pic of my new steed. Rode 32 miles on it Saturday morning, love it so far.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

The bike looks good & the photo color looks great.


----------



## cms08753 (Oct 12, 2010)

2010 rockhopper 29'er


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

@CMS, looks good, nice shot. I'm hoping to get a pic like that soon if I can get my new rig up and running by Tuesday.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Lotsa nice ss rigs here.

Hey hlhhmc, like the Origin! How's the chain line? It looks like you know how to put nice builds together. It's just that looking at a couple of the pics, it seems it swings out a bit at the rear cog and that you could shim it in one of the spacers on the free hub body. May be just the way it looks in the pics.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Niner SIR9, size medium
Custom white powdercoat
Fox Terralogic 100mm fork
King headset
Thomson stem and seatpost
Salsa 11-degree bend bars
ESI Chunky grips
Ritchey Ergo bar ends
Fizik Gobi saddle
2012 XT brakes with 160mm IceTech rotors
Stans Crest wheels
X0 crankset with Homebrewed chainring
Homebrewed stainless rear cog
SRAM 9-speed chain

The bike was 1x9. I just converted to SS.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Jabrabu: nice build!


----------



## hlhhmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Malibu412 said:


> Lotsa nice ss rigs here.
> 
> Hey hlhhmc, like the Origin! How's the chain line? It looks like you know how to put nice builds together. It's just that looking at a couple of the pics, it seems it swings out a bit at the rear cog and that you could shim it in one of the spacers on the free hub body. May be just the way it looks in the pics.


Lovin' the Origin. Yea the chain line is a bit off but the chain doesn't jump or skip so I haven't taken the time to line it up perfect. Next time I take the wheel apart I plan on fixing it....until then, I'll keep ridin!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jabrabu said:


> Niner SIR9, size medium
> Custom white powdercoat
> Fox Terralogic 100mm fork
> King headset
> ...


Im liking that a lot!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0945.jpg" >


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, this one is almost the complete opposite of that nice Bontrager


----------



## meusoc45 (May 17, 2007)

surly 2010 1x1 large. 700x32 tires.
























voodoo nakisi 58cm cross/monstercross double/single speed.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Love that Voodoo. Looks super fast.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Misfit DiSSent*

My first 29er. 
Most parts bought used or transferred from my 26er. Polished up the raw frame because me likes shiny things.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Ditto! That Voodoo rocks. What kind of tires are those btw?


----------



## afiqikhwan (Aug 17, 2010)

36T chainring 18t rear cog.


----------



## meusoc45 (May 17, 2007)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Ditto! That Voodoo rocks. What kind of tires are those btw?


The tires on the Voodoo are Kenda Cross Supreme's, 700x35.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sizzler said:


> <img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0945.jpg" >


 Positively the best looking retro/old-school build up I've seen here!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

meusoc45, I love both rigs but I really did the dingle


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

jabrabu said:


> Niner SIR9, size medium
> Custom white powdercoat
> Fox Terralogic 100mm fork
> King headset
> ...


Hows your chainline with the Homebrewed chainring?


----------



## Kasey (Jun 25, 2011)

IMHO said:


> My first 29er.
> Most parts bought used or transferred from my 26er. Polished up the raw frame because me likes shiny things.
> 
> View attachment 648455


looks good shiny!


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

mojojojoaf said:


> Hows your chainline with the Homebrewed chainring?


It's fine. It's out at 55mm, which I think is a little further outboard than most, but I'm using a standard freehub, and I can use spacers to get the rear cog right in line with the chainring.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My new commuter SS...just finished today with the maiden voyage.

It's geared pretty tall for trails, but I took it down a gravel path this evening and it did well. Lower the tire pressure a bit and I might just be able to handle some easier trails.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

A Few Changes to my 44 Bikes SnakeDriver:


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Took my new Gravity 29er SS Rigid out to Boyette today, very happy with it (photo taken with my iPhone 4 and edited with instagram).


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

i neeeeeeeeeeedddd that Voodooo now! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

That voodoo is killer!


----------



## loki429 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Rigid SS*

Carbon fibre frame & forks from ebay/China
Finished weight 8.6kg (19lbs)


----------



## Megaman 2 (Jul 3, 2010)

loki429 said:


> Carbon fibre frame & forks from ebay/China
> Finished weight 8.6kg (19lbs)


Awesome dude! Love those wheels. Care to tell your approximate build cost? Was most of it ebay'ed? I'm thinking of getting one of the ebay carbon frames.


----------



## loki429 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks 

Frame $260
Forks $190
Wheels - from my XC bike 
Cranks - old spares from an upgrade on the XC bike
Seat, post, bar and stem ~$200 (ebay and Jenson)
Brakes ~$400 (Jenson)

I'm very happy with the frame - it is well made and has handled a few stacks without any problem. I ride it mostly off-road.
I am tempted to replace the bars with carbon fibre for a hopefully softer ride, and I'm also now running 2.35" tyres at about 27psi.

Cheers


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

is that running 26" or a 29" wheels\tires


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It's a 26er.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

loki429 said:


> Carbon fibre frame & forks from ebay/China
> Finished weight 8.6kg (19lbs)


nice cobalts!:thumbsup:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like a 26er to me, but there is no cost difference in the Chinese 26/29 frames that I am aware of. Also, you can get a Niner carbon fork for around $300 if you shop around and for the dif between $190 and $300 I would get the Niner carbon fork on a 29er.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

where besides ebay would you suggest looking for the frames


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I am on a mailing list for a Chinese frame manufacturer for several years. I have not searched lately, but originally, they had a web site and I inquired. You could search for Chinese frame on this forum also.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Now with added Halloween goodness..


----------



## Jasontech (Dec 18, 2007)

2010 Gary Fisher Superfly 100 Full Suspension Converted to a SingleSpeed.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Jasontech said:


> 2010 Gary Fisher Superfly 100 Full Suspension Converted to a SingleSpeed.


Very nice! Glad to see more people trying FSSS.

What size cog are you using and how well does wheel removal work with the Melvin?


----------



## Jasontech (Dec 18, 2007)

boomn said:


> Very nice! Glad to see more people trying FSSS.
> 
> What size cog are you using and how well does wheel removal work with the Melvin?


18t. It's easy to remove. The key is to remove the chain from the crank chain ring.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Jasontech said:


> 18t. It's easy to remove. The key is to remove the chain from the crank chain ring.


Thanks. That's the same size I'm using so that's a good sign. I have to get more riding time in before I decide how committed I am to this setup, but the Melvin looks and sounds like it should work a little better and cleaner than my current RD setup. Plus they're made right across town from me


----------



## Jasontech (Dec 18, 2007)

I love this setup. I have a couple of friends that are also using the Melvin and love it. It works awesome on a Full Suspension setup. The best of both worlds SS and FS. The only way to go.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mongoose Deception


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Houndog45 said:


> Mongoose Deception


That is deceiving...it almost looks like a real mountain bike


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

*Klein Adroit Magic Gear*


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

It was a long time coming. And quite a while riding, tweaking and making it feel just right. Today I cleaned it properly for the first time since I built it 2 months ago, so I took a few pics. I love this bike.. it feels like it was made for SS.



32-19.



Alpine Dreamin' all day long.. Thanks to Alpkit.com for that.


----------



## feekill (Mar 18, 2011)

*more?*



gocyclic249 said:


> First SS hit dirt tomorrow


got anymore pics of this bike. It looks awesome. Also a parts list?


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

james-o said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6288226419/" title="IMAG1039 by james-o, on Flickr">
> It was a long time coming. And quite a while riding, tweaking and making it feel just right. Today I cleaned it properly for the first time since I built it 2 months ago, so I took a few pics. I love this bike.. it feels like it was made for SS.


Very very very nice!


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> Very very very nice!


Thanks! I'm now just another Jones-owner, harping on about the ride quality and saying 'I'll never buy another bike again!' : )

It is _really_ nice though... Very good work, Jeff Jones...


----------



## Cale Maybin (Apr 10, 2011)

scott scale 29er,went from 1x9 to ss,will stay that way till i can afford to get a steel rigid


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Just built and dialing in before trimming hoses...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

the ammount of sexy SS's continues! Even when I see some high dollar 6in travel FS monster, I still think a solid well build SS HT's are the sexiest looking bikes out there.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

You ain't kidding.


----------



## DanConway (Sep 18, 2010)

mat-with-one-t said:


>


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

ha! Nicely summarised. I do that any time I go out to the shed!


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Mat, what is that frame? looks nice!


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Phil Wood Pissoff Ti No.11


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

*Dirt Rag - Rider's Eye*

There are some sweet SS rides on this thread. Nice pics all.

I can't remember if I posted this one here or not... if so, sorry for the duplicate post. A photo I took of my GF Rig SS got in Dirt Rag last month.


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

*My K-Monkey*

I use to fear it a bit, felt like a lot of work. An then you get the grove, you get stronger but mostly smarter. So simple, the most fun you can have on a bike. I guess I don't have to convince any of you.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I hear winter is coming, I put new boots on to get prepared. Okay winter let's get this done.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> I hear winter is coming, I put new boots on to get prepared. Okay winter let's get this done.


nice to see that you are already geared up! :thumbsup: i'm getting my green machine ready for six months of winter too.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

you know it's almost here, we've been so lucky lately, it's been awesome!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Saddle Up said:


> you know it's almost here, we've been so lucky lately, it's been awesome!


Winter already arrived in New England (especially Connecticut) and wreaked major havoc!


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

Heres my Misfit....took the Reba off for "winter" and put the rigid fork back on.


----------



## Cale Maybin (Apr 10, 2011)

Scott Scale 29er ,hopefully can get a steel rigid soon


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Sizzler said:


> <nice bontrager ss>


Are you up around bend? Think I saw that bike finishing as we were getting ready to start a loop around Waldo lake back in oct....

Small bubble....

g


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yukon Alvin said:


> I use to fear it a bit, felt like a lot of work. An then you get the grove, you get stronger but mostly smarter. So simple, the most fun you can have on a bike. I guess I don't have to convince any of you.


I've had some thought to running my monkey with one gear this year, just for shens? I'm on the fence


----------



## escocia (Nov 14, 2010)

Here some photos of my Unit in Madrid, Spain. This is the first SS bike that I have and I think SS is the best way to have fun and became very strong.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am off the 26" wheels and onto this now:









































rode it for the first time today, did about 12 miles at Big Creek in Roswell, GA. the trail is pretty gnarly sometimes and I am feeling it. I think the 18" frame is a little too big for me *sad face*


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> I hear winter is coming, I put new boots on to get prepared. Okay winter let's get this done.
> 
> she's a beauty! a brawny beauty!


----------



## sonnylowe (Feb 14, 2008)

Can't post photos yet, but as soon as I can I'll post my Lynskey...


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is my Lynskey in action..


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

escocia said:


> Here some photos of my Unit in Madrid, Spain. This is the first SS bike that I have and I think SS is the best way to have fun and became very strong.


Beautiful bike. I love the dropbars. The scenery is great too.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> I am off the 26" wheels and onto this now:
> 
> rode it for the first time today, did about 12 miles at Big Creek in Roswell, GA. the trail is pretty gnarly sometimes and I am feeling it. I think the 18" frame is a little too big for me *sad face*


Does this conclude your frame search?


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

*My new El Mariachi*

Here's my new SS for next year's racing! Right at 24lbs.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

AGrant said:


> Here's my new SS for next year's racing! Right at 24lbs.


El Mar's sure are purdy


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll post this up for everyone, because this just proves my point that HT's can rip with the best of em:

Hardtail Soul :: Jinya Nishiwaki on Vimeo


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

esundell90 said:


> I'll post this up for everyone, because this just proves my point that HT's can rip with the best of em:


It is all about the rider, not the bike.
Bikes cannot go downhill by themselves, they fall over.
Bikes cannot go uphill by themselves, they fall over.

A skilled rider can do amazing things on any bike, there is a quote that Wade Simmons could ride a washing machine fast downhill and beat people.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Does this conclude your frame search?


kind of. I like this bike with all these components but I think i'll be searching for a way to trade it in for a 16" KM.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

slocaus said:


> It is all about the rider, not the bike.
> Bikes cannot go downhill by themselves, they fall over.
> Bikes cannot go uphill by themselves, they fall over.
> 
> A skilled rider can do amazing things on any bike, there is a quote that Wade Simmons could ride a washing machine fast downhill and beat people.


I don't disagree.

However aggressive riding at speed like that on an HT some say is foolish or not possible. I just use that as a case in point that it is not.

As a side note, I really really love Chronomag bikes. They sure aren't cheap tho


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

High value and cheap local made frame. 
Adjustable drop-out, iscg mount, tire fit up to 2.50 nevegal. And finally I have small frame that fits 2.40 ardent.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

oh it's a polygon. Malaysian-made?
that looks nice


----------



## kingpin_75s (Feb 2, 2011)

My Dean built up this summer to get back into mountain biking after many years mostly on the road...26", Rigid and Single :thumbsup: Dean Ti Colonel SS with Vicious Fork, Dean Post and bars. Paul Levers, brakes and hubs on Mavic EX721's with 2.4" RaRa's. WI 34t cranks with WI 17t freewheel. This has been a fun fast bike to learn the trails on!


----------



## justinhot996 (May 21, 2011)

fer83 said:


>


Is this the same bike that was at The Path Bike Shop today? If so, I may have left drool on your bike.... Awesome bike!


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

vespa14 said:


> oh it's a polygon. Malaysian-made?
> that looks nice


Polygon is made in Indonesia.



jackspade said:


> High value and cheap local made frame.
> Adjustable drop-out, iscg mount, tire fit up to 2.50 nevegal. And finally I have small frame that fits 2.40 ardent.


Wow! Nice frame! How much for frame only? Got any links?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> Polygon is made in Indonesia.
> Wow! Nice frame! How much for frame only? Got any links?


I bought it used/second around USD 100-120 for the frame. 
This is available in fullbike not sold frame only on the official store.

The fullbike is cost USD 400-450 the cheapest. Mine is Cozmic DX.2 2010, the DX 3 & 4 is more expensive with better components but the frame is the same just different in color.

Official Website of Polygon Bikes - The International brand for Quality Bikes

This brand famous is for collosus - Fulsus bike.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

jackspade said:


> I bought it used/second around USD 100-120 for the frame.
> This is available in fullbike not sold frame only on the official store.
> 
> The fullbike is cost USD 400-450 the cheapest. Mine is Cozmic DX.2 2010, the DX 3 & 4 is more expensive with better components but the frame is the same just different in color.
> ...


Wow! That's a good price for a frame.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

jackspade said:


> I bought it used/second around USD 100-120 for the frame.
> This is available in fullbike not sold frame only on the official store.
> 
> The fullbike is cost USD 400-450 the cheapest. Mine is Cozmic DX.2 2010, the DX 3 & 4 is more expensive with better components but the frame is the same just different in color.
> ...


Looks good Jack, enjoy!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> Wow! That's a good price for a frame.





120 said:


> Looks good Jack, enjoy!


Thanks guys.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jackspade said:


>


looking good Jack, the fences and sunny background reminds me of home.


----------



## Paska67 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hungary, Iron county, Rába river (Europe):thumbsup:


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

esundell90 said:


> I'll post this up for everyone, because this just proves my point that HT's can rip with the best of em:
> 
> Hardtail Soul :: Jinya Nishiwaki on Vimeo


Nice Vid, but why does he need them there gears on the down hill


----------



## gbowen444 (Feb 14, 2008)

Havent posted a photo of this in a while and made some improvments. Now 11.3kg (24.9lb)


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Hi all, here's my latest build. My first 29er and my first fully rigid.

Kermit the Bike. 21.5 +/-lbs
The grips are from my old bike. I will be replacing it to a black one later.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

toingtoing said:


> Hi all, here's my latest build. My first 29er and my first fully rigid.


Around here, "fully" is not needed... just "rigid" is enough. Nice build.

BTW, why the one red spoke in each wheel?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Malibu412 said:


> Around here, "fully" is not needed... just "rigid" is enough. Nice build.
> 
> BTW, why the one red spoke in each wheel?


GQ points I imagine, I was looking for a few orange spokes for my wheelset. Would look ******y with them all being orange.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Malibu412 said:


> Around here, "fully" is not needed... just "rigid" is enough. Nice build.


I think "Fully Rigid" relates to the level of, uh...'excitement' one is feeling while riding rigid. :yikes: :blush:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

One red spoke makes finding the valve stem easy peasy, even during those lovely ohshit race moments at hr 180bpm.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

And 2 red spokes can guide even the clinically blind to the valve stem.
https://twentynineinches.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/21-AC-AM-on-RM970.jpg


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

I got a little too excited I had to use the word *fully 
And I don't know why there's the one red spoke on each wheel. I bought the wheelset like that.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Well you can see from my tagline that I use Full with rigid so the newbies will know what I mean. It is more of a choice thing like "Flammable" and "Inflammable".


----------



## will.b (Oct 24, 2011)

Really like those Salsas!


13.11.2011 by Will - B, on Flickr


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Working on a disc brake version of our frame, still have some bugs to work out...


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*A quick bike update*

How I'm running my 2004 DB Apex at the moment. The SLX disc brakes were a huge upgrade over v-brakes, and the new lock-on grips and new M540 pedals keep it feeling crisp.


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*My new Lynskey!*

2011 Lynskey Ridgeline 29 SL - Love this thing!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That Lynskey is just wonderful!


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

That last Lynskey photo is awesomeness!


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

mpbspt, that lynskey is awesome1


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

What camera and where exactly did you mount it to get that last shot? I almost wanna make it my desktop background! Awesome! OH, and nice bike


----------



## flobach (Oct 30, 2011)

*My First SS!*

Last few bits needed arrived in the post today, so I was able to (nearly) complete my bike build!

My first SS - may I present to you my '99 Hot Chili Zymotic!

















(better photos with better camera to come...)

Had a few problems trying to remove the 8 speed cassette, locking wouldn't budge. Need longer wrench handle. Have Gusset Single SPeed Conversion kit to be mounted. Few component upgrades down the track maybe...but for now I want to take it off road properly! Can't wait!

btw: I updated my Facebook status to: "I am now Single. And rigid."

Getting some interesting responses...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

flobach said:


> Last few bits needed arrived in the post today, so I was able to (nearly) complete my bike build!
> 
> My first SS - may I present to you my '99 Hot Chili Zymotic!
> 
> ...


Looks like a pretty burly HT!


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*Go Pro Shot*

Thanks for the comments - I used my wife's GoPro mounted to my chainstay right next to the rear hub. I got lucky with that shot - It was getting kinda dark and caused the picture to be "speed blurred" I made a video with it on Youtube also - the GoPro is super fun to try new stuff with. I also mount it to my surfboard . . . . ..


----------



## denno (Sep 22, 2008)

I just recently entered the 29er ss world with a nice haro Mary that I picked up used. Anyhow it has juicy 3.5's, twisted pc pedals, eaton bars, and a few other goodies. Next on the list are crud race PAC fenders.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

2011 Rockhopper SL. My second SS. I started with an '09 Rockhopper but never liked the sliding dropouts. Been riding this one since July and the EBB system works much better. Salsa fork, Stan's Flows on Stan's hubs, etc, etc......


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

slower_than_u said:


> 2011 Rockhopper SL. My second SS. I started with an '09 Rockhopper but never liked the sliding dropouts. Been riding this one since July and the EBB system works much better. Salsa fork, Stan's Flows on Stan's hubs, etc, etc......


Nice Bike! How are you liking your Ardents? Thinking about going with those on my Karate Monkey next year, in addition to making it single.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

The Ardents are ok. Traction is just average IMO, especially in dryer conditions. I like the low pressure allowed by the 2.4 front. I'm 205lbs. and run it around 18-19psi.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Ted is the..*



Spastook said:


> here's my Wojcik singlespeeds


MAN, PERIOD :thumbsup:. Is that a Headshok?. Like all Ted's, your paint jobs seem to be holding up nicely.


----------



## meusoc45 (May 17, 2007)

Voodoo Nakisi, Large. Fun Bike!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Nakisi looks GREAT with the riser bars!


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

My updated pix... Parts are from my Jamis Dakar XLT. Decided to go full time rigid SS.


























Haven't ridden in this incarnation yet. Yesterday ridden with the RF Atlas FR bar (shortened to 760ish). Loving the extra leverage. Manage to clear a little hill that eludes me since going SS.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

So far I've Riden only Green Single Speeds in November. 
So far 458 SS Miles in November!

Gravel Rides
November 12,2011

All City at Cuba Marsh by normbilt, on Flickr

Kettle Moraine Mountain Bike Rides.
November 6, 2011

At the Beach Closer by normbilt, on Flickr

November 20, 2011

At the Pearly Gates with the Hulk by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Love the Hulk! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice bikes!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

The Hulk looks awesome! What rims are those?

edit: I see they are from Spank. I thought it was a 29er with those tires.


----------



## James K (Nov 9, 2011)

2012 Trek Marlin SS

Niner Carbon fork
Avid Elixir 5 Brakes

Working on the tubeless setup now

25 lbs as pictured


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Dec 7, 2011)

can't post pics yet . great rigs


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

frankiefrijoles said:


>


woah! Maybe take some time to park the bike correctly and then bend your knees a little for the next picture, please.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Pooh Bear said:


> woah! Maybe take some time to park the bike correctly and then bend your knees a little for the next picture, please.


LOL Innerwebs proper picture taking pwnage!


----------



## h-abco (Feb 15, 2010)

*Edo-murasaki*


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

heres my ride first ss, just converted with a cheap kit a year ago and will never think about gears again, Am in the process of build a sir9, just for giggles


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Dec 7, 2011)

Pooh Bear said:


> woah! Maybe take some time to park the bike correctly and then bend your knees a little for the next picture, please.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

frankiefrijoles said:


>


Now, this is appropriate for a nice bike like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## angryx (Oct 30, 2011)

here is a pic of my custom gt single speed fat bike!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool!
Is that a Peace frame? It's got clearance for the fat rear?
Nice lacing.


----------



## angryx (Oct 30, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Cool!
> Is that a Peace frame? It's got clearance for the fat rear?
> Nice lacing.


more info here: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/basement-built-gt-fatbike-754198.html


----------



## h-abco (Feb 15, 2010)

*Rew10 works 29er singlespeed*

111210_130945.jpg (134.4 KB) 
111210_131011.jpg (194.3 KB) 
111210_131036.jpg (209.6 KB) 
111210_131112.jpg (149.1 KB) 
111210_131137.jpg (157.9 KB) 
111210_131153.jpg (161.1 KB)

MY 29ER SINGLESPEED, BY REW10 WORKS


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice REW10


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's my converted '01 Hardrock frame. One day I'll get around to sticking some proper MTB tyres on and taking it off road, it'll be like the nineties all over again! Yeah!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been B curious for sometime so I thought I would try it to see how it feels. I like it.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice. Why is your rear brake cable so slack?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Bar spinz while I manual , it's just a nice and easy bend with full housing. It does look longer in the photo.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

I went for a bike ride this afternoon but dropped and lost my camera in the process.

All I have is this shot from my GoPro at the trailhead which died shortly after because of the cold.

Snowbiking is fun, until you go to some parts with a foot of fresh snow.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

fishcreek said:


> Snowbiking is fun, until you go to some parts with a foot of fresh snow.


Seems to me it would be more fun with a front wheel too, but what do I know, my wheelie skills are really poor!?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Who needs front wheels if you wash out on deep snow anyway? I need skis on the front end. 

Nah, actually the shot is just after I removed the bike from the roof rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## Westrider7 (Feb 11, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> I went for a bike ride this afternoon but dropped and lost my camera in the process.
> 
> All I have is this shot from my GoPro at the trailhead which died shortly after because of the cold.
> 
> Snowbiking is fun, until you go to some parts with a foot of fresh snow.


Whoa, flat pedals on the SS! nice. I can only ride clipless or clips on mine 'cause I need that whole circle-of-power to turn one gear.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

It's way to hard to keep feet warm in the winter with clipless pedals


----------



## buSSalo (Dec 7, 2011)

I got the sickness this summer when my buddy kicked my butt on his SS. So I went out and got the Cannondale Trail SL3...couple months later and it is no longer stock.
Had to take it for a spin in the snow! What else is there to do in Buffalo?


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice REW10, that bikes got really nice lines and looks awesome


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

buSSalo said:


> What else is there to do in Buffalo?


Niagara?

Sweet ride!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

buSSalo said:


> I got the sickness this summer when my buddy kicked my butt on his SS. So I went out and got the Cannondale Trail SL3...couple months later and it is no longer stock.
> Had to take it for a spin in the snow! What else is there to do in Buffalo?


Nice looking bike. Have fun in the snow!


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

buSSalo said:


> I got the sickness this summer when my buddy kicked my butt on his SS. So I went out and got the Cannondale Trail SL3...couple months later and it is no longer stock.
> Had to take it for a spin in the snow! What else is there to do in Buffalo?


Third picture at Sprague Brook? Heading up there to race the Stampede in August! Try my buddy Scotto's winter race at Chestnut Hills end of January!!!


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

slower_than_u said:


> 2011 Rockhopper SL. My second SS. I started with an '09 Rockhopper but never liked the sliding dropouts. Been riding this one since July and the EBB system works much better. Salsa fork, Stan's Flows on Stan's hubs, etc, etc......


Scott - its too damned clean.......dirty it up huh?


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

My Misfit after renovations.....


----------



## cjmmtb (Jan 13, 2009)

*Ti Ch9er*

Rides awesome and comes in at around 9.2kg with Racing Ralphs, bottle cages and pump (not in the photo's).


----------



## buSSalo (Dec 7, 2011)

JokerSC said:


> Third picture at Sprague Brook? Heading up there to race the Stampede in August! Try my buddy Scotto's winter race at Chestnut Hills end of January!!!


Good eye, it is indeed at the brooke. I attended Stampede race this past August (and the year before) and plan on attending the winter race.
Sweet bike BTW.



knockbox said:


> Niagara?
> 
> Sweet ride!


I've been there...done that.too touristy for me.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

My Swift:


Singlespeed Swift by paulfulford, on Flickr


----------



## bg2lk15 (Aug 3, 2011)

*29er singlespeed newbie*

Many pretty bikes. I'm new to SS. Need to know if I'm a puss for having a suspension fork. Should I get a rigid fork for my Niner to fully enjoy the experience?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have both a One9 with a Fox RLC and a Sir9 with a Niner carbon fork. I probably ride the Sir9 the most due to the simplicity and less maintenance (don't have to clean the fork sliders), but I am faster on the One9. I get more exercise on the Sir9 and some days, I just don't feel up to it at my age (57) because it does work your hands and arms a lot more. If I could only have one, I would have to go with suspension because, it is just a little more fun in that it is easier and faster. However, everyone is different and if I was younger and stronger, I would probably say that if I could only have one I would take the Sir9. You have to decide if simplicity, cost, less maintenance, less weight, is more important than comfort, and speed. Also, remember that if you ride much, the suspension fork will need to be rebuilt about every other year.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Supa'Fly!*

Purchased this frame with the intention of eventually building a geared bike. Then discovered the magic gear for a Gary Fisher Superfly is my normal endurance gear of 32:20. Nice! Unfortunately, I probably won't keep the frame as it is a bit big for me, but it sure does ride nice.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

IMHO said:


> Purchased this frame with the intention of eventually building a geared bike. Then discovered the magic gear for a Gary Fisher Superfly is my normal endurance gear of 32:20. Nice! Unfortunately, I probably won't keep the frame as it is a bit big for me, but it sure does ride nice.


Then get a shorter stem/straight seatpost. There is no way that frame is too big for you. The way you have it set up is too big for you.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Some people like undersized frames, long stems and setback posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Then get a shorter stem/straight seatpost. There is no way that frame is too big for you. The way you have it set up is too big for you.


Yes, a straight post and a shorter stem would help...the biggest issue is the stand over height. I took a chance because the deal was to good and I knew I could sell it locally if need be.
There are other issues as well that may be considered trivial but worth mentioning:
I need a new rack as my current rack clamps onto the frame (a no-no with carbon).
My wife (also 30" inseam) will need to ride the bike on occasion.
I like to hit jumps, which makes me nervous on this frame (though it is probably fine).

With all that said, I still may keep it. Rode it for 22+ miles of tight twisty single track (first time out) and it rides sweet (other than the time my foot slipped out of the pedal...thanks to the high stand over, I have a sore nut).


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I like it it ... what is it, Ocean Pacific Cruiser?





terraslug said:


> Longhaul...that one is great:thumbsup: Now, change that signature line to something like "all 29er all the time (except for my very cool tractor-butt-saddle bike w/ upside down handlebars and kickstand)


I'm SO sorry I didn't see this until tonight,guys...haven't been on or around here that much lately 

Thanks for the props,yes it's an OP cruiser,woulda made a cool sig-line,but as of tomorrow it won't be mine any longer. I only actually rode the thing a couple times after having had so much crap happen this year (housefire in June,dang near a divorce shortly after,moving,fixed the marriage,etc,etc,etc),so it only has around 40-50 miles on it. I'm gifting it to the church to give to an under-priviledged teen for a Christmas gift (all this kid's getting will be from the church this year...),among some things he probably needs a bit more (clothes,etc)...the way I got it figured,we been so blessed (even just this year) we orta be paying forward a bit


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

rev106 said:


> Working on a disc brake version of our frame, still have some bugs to work out...


I saw your latest photos up on flickr. Glad you ditched the squishy fork Does this mean the rear will be spaced 135mm?


----------



## k29er (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry for quality, they are from a camera phone. Mud clearance was better than I thought it would be with 2.4s.


----------



## SIruZ (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweeet


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

SIruZ said:


> Sweeet


+2 :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Single speed supermegahappyfuntime*

These are my 2 SS's. One steel, one aluminum. There are some great bikes in this thread. I've been checking them out for a few hours and figured I'd offer mine up too.

I dont know about you, but I name my bikes. I might be weird. Let me introduce to you my Specialized Rockhopper Expert named "Mr. T" because he is big, brown, and has a gold chain and my Raleigh XXIX named "Mommy Dearest" because she will beat your ass with her belt!

My SS bikes just inspire me to do different things than my two 9 speeds, make me a better rider also because you have to be so much more attentive. You dont realize (I don't, sorry) realize what sloppy bad habits you have accumulated riding gears untill you ride a SS.

Anyway, glad I found this thread because there is some great stuff and I hope you like mine. Suggestions/opinions always welcome, I'm a big boy. Have a great ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

Funny you say the naming thing. I call my new SS, "The One Night Stand". She'll make you ride her hard and being one gear and the nature of SS you stand a bunch. I have a headtube badge being made and I'll be etching the logo on my Ti frame once I find the time.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

44 Bikes SnakeDriver in Winter All Rounder Mode 34:18

Got the XT cranks a workin too! Sweet!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

My On-One has gone through many forms, from regular squishy SS, drop-bar SS, rigid MonsterX, OmnsterX with gears, then back to a regular geared rigid... I even threw some Big Apples on it for fun.

But Pure SS rigid is what this bike was built for. Out of all the different configuration I've put it through, this has been the most efficient one in terms of speed, handling, climbing and even descending (as good as a rigid descends).

I just ordered a TomiCog for this and will be riding it fixed for awhile.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice - Gotta love those Inbreds!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Dion said:


> I just ordered a TomiCog for this and will be riding it fixed for awhile...


I also ordered a disc cog recently (VeloSolo cog), and will venture into the world of fixed gear off road. Looking forward to it, but it won't be for another 5 months as we're in the middle of winter.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

My Dawes Deadeye!

Fsa xc290 wheels
nano raptor 29 2.2 tires
maximus cranks
avid elixir 3 brakes
titec j bar

in the future i am thinking i should get a blue saddle, blue water bottle cage, and the "atomic blue" niner steel fork!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

You already have a steel fork. If I was going to get a new fork, the atomic blue glow in the dark Niner Carbon fork would be the one to get for your bike. I would also skip the blue saddle. The fork, bottle cage and bars would be the perfect amount of blue for the orange frame. If you want more blue, I would go with blue rims (blunts).


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

yourdaguy said:


> You already have a steel fork. If I was going to get a new fork, the atomic blue glow in the dark Niner Carbon fork would be the one to get for your bike. I would also skip the blue saddle. The fork, bottle cage and bars would be the perfect amount of blue for the orange frame. If you want more blue, I would go with blue rims (blunts).


Well the steel fork on there right now is about 3 pounds 

if my funds work out ill get the carbon one!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

I just went through this whole thread, it took almost 2 weeks but I loved every minute of it!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

p nut said:


> I also ordered a disc cog recently (VeloSolo cog), and will venture into the world of fixed gear off road. Looking forward to it, but it won't be for another 5 months as we're in the middle of winter.


It's 65 degrees on Christmas here in San Jose, Ca. 

We pay extra in taxes for sunshine 

Riding fixed off-road is awesome, it's just that I ride to the trails and what takes me 10 min. on my cyclocross bike takes 15 on my SS. I believe it takes, like, 18 min. on a fixed.

The flat riding is pretty slow and you really have to let the guys on suspension bikes go on the descends. Riding fixed off-road is like "hiking" on two wheels, so it's a sweet style of riding in-and-of itself that needs to be approached with a different mindset than you normally would with riding a freewheel. I loved off road fixed!

DionRidesBikes.com: Fixed Gear Mountain Riding in Fremont Older


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, you, slocaus and all the other 1 climate folk tend to rub it in my face. I'd show some sick pics of shreddin some pow, but don't even have enough snow. It pretty much sucks right now.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

p nut said:


> Yeah, you, slocaus and all the other 1 climate folk tend to rub it in my face. I'd show some sick pics of shreddin some pow, but don't even have enough snow. It pretty much sucks right now.


Whatta ya mean, one climate?!?!

We have *TWO* - green and brown. 

But I grew up in Idaho, and spent many days after college ski bumming. Jackson Hole, Park City, but loved Alta. I was on the ski patrol and they had guest policies; I remember getting first tracks with the cornice busting crew down High Rustler in over head snorkel powder. THAT was more mind blowing than any bike ride I have ever done, gotta admit............
.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

p nut said:


> Yeah, you, slocaus and all the other 1 climate folk tend to rub it in my face. I'd show some sick pics of shreddin some pow, but don't even have enough snow. It pretty much sucks right now.


I feel for you guys out there! *no sarcasm*

Even though we have Tahoe, I've never been skiing. 

I don't think I could do the insane winters some of you folks have - I'd buy a Pugsley or some kinda Alaska fat tire bike.


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

My Trek Rig.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

CoppellStereo said:


> I just went through this whole thread, it took almost 2 weeks but I loved every minute of it!


2 weeks!?!?

I took half a morning to go through it at while at work. Don't tell my boss...


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

25.6# - not super duper light, but a this was my summer project built that got migrated to a new frame...my first SS and I am really enjoying it!


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

trumpus said:


> 25.6# - not super duper light, but a this was my summer project built that got migrated to a new frame...my first SS and I am really enjoying it!
> 
> ]


 Very nice!!! What size is your chain and where did you get it?


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

trumpus said:


> 25.6# - not super duper light, but a this was my summer project built that got migrated to a new frame...my first SS and I am really enjoying it!


Nice looking Dissent, we just need to lighten it up a bit.  
Mine comes in at 23.2lbs as pictured (less with Crossmax wheelseet w/Maxxis Ikon's). I use to think I was a weight-weenie, but not willing to sacrifice strength/durability and performance. Guess that is why I sold the 2.9lb carbon fiber frame and stuck with the 4.5lb Dissent frame. :thumbsup:

Parts:
Reba RLT
Stans Arch w/Hope hubs
RR tires run tubeless (front 2.4 EVO standard, rear 2.2 EVO tubeless ready)
XT cranks & BB (170's), no bash.
HBC 32t ring
Surly 20t cog
SRAM 890 chain
Thomson Masterpiece post, X4 stem
Avid Juicy Carbon brakes
Ritchy WCS flat bar
Specialized side entry bottle cages
Cateye Strada computer
Nashbar CR2 saddle
Generic silver clamp
ESI Chunky grips
Generic ebay carbon bar ends
Cane Creek S-3 headset
XTR pedals

I posted this bike a few pages back, but with new wheelset, tires bottle cages, and poploc remote, it is basically a whole new bike.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

IMHO said:


> View attachment 662245


if that is taken just outside your driveway, i will be very jealous..


----------



## dirtdog (Aug 16, 2004)

*Lynskey Ridgeline*

Thought I'd take a few pics before I put gears on her...


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Houndog45 said:


> Very nice!!! What size is your chain and where did you get it?


It's 1/8" - a KMC Z510.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

trumpus said:


> It's 1/8" - a KMC Z510.


 Thanks..I was hoping you would say 3/32"...
I can;t find a 3/32 that looks like that one..
I have the same chain on my bike,but I'm running 3/32 cog and sprocket..


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Houndog45 said:


> Thanks..I was hoping you would say 3/32"...
> I can;t find a 3/32 that looks like that one..
> I have the same chain on my bike,but I'm running 3/32 cog and sprocket..


Same here - I wanted the bling. I haven't noticed any performance issues or noise, but the chain is new, so...

If it gets too noisy, i'll ditch it for an 8 or 9 speed chain.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

dirtdog said:


> Thought I'd take a few pics before I put gears on her...


Why would you do that?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

*Posted in the rigid 26" SS thread

I think I've posted a few 26" Stiffies in here, but this is the only one I own now. I am NOT selling this one (or else my wife will kill me).

Sparkly red brake cable housing FTW! Anybody who was a BMX'er through the late 80's, early 90's know the significance of the Vision Street Wear on the head tube. 

View attachment 662403


View attachment 662404


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> These are my 2 SS's. One steel, one aluminum. There are some great bikes in this thread. I've been checking them out for a few hours and figured I'd offer mine up too.
> 
> I dont know about you, but I name my bikes. I might be weird. Let me introduce to you my Specialized Rockhopper Expert named "Mr. T" because he is big, brown, and has a gold chain and my Raleigh XXIX named "Mommy Dearest" because she will beat your ass with her belt!
> 
> ...


What size is your raleigh. Looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

trumpus said:


> Same here - I wanted the bling. I haven't noticed any performance issues or noise, but the chain is new, so...
> 
> If it gets too noisy, i'll ditch it for an 8 or 9 speed chain.


 Glad I'm not the only one,I just had to put that blingy chain on.........


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

trumpus said:


> Same here - I wanted the bling. I haven't noticed any performance issues or noise, but the chain is new, so...
> 
> If it gets too noisy, i'll ditch it for an 8 or 9 speed chain.


 Glad I'm not the only one,I just had to put that blingy chain on.........


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

trumpus said:


> Same here - I wanted the bling. I haven't noticed any performance issues or noise, but the chain is new, so...
> 
> If it gets too noisy, i'll ditch it for an 8 or 9 speed chain.


 Glad I'm not the only one,I just had to put that blingy chain on.........


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, sssnapple


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

p nut said:


> Oh, sssnapple


You are not going to believe how much fun this is (in a zen focus way), and the skills you will build by doing it.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*Another Jabberwocky*

If you look closely, you can see a volcano in the background...


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

slocaus said:


> You are not going to believe how much fun this is (in a zen focus way), and the skills you will build by doing it.


I'm pretty excited. This will go on my Redline Monocog Flight. Too bad I have to wait a few months before I can properly test her out.

I will be hitting up Bootleg Canyon (in Vegas) in Feb, but will probably take my Nimble9. Riding with other geared folk, so will need to keep it SS to keep up.


----------



## sonypete (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is my Vintage SS. Only difference is I went to a newer crank but don't have any recent pics. I'm a clyde so needed the extra stiffness down there. hahah. I also put the front brake back on.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Fixed Gear MTB'in is the best thing ever!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

My Orange P7 back to SS and loving it!


----------



## Huck N Fell (Jul 6, 2008)

My Salsa Selma. Been riding it exclusively since it was completed in early November. I have a black Niner RDO Fork (through axle) on order, but it doesn't look like they will be shipping it for a few months.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Air Nine Carbon (I call her Vanna)*

Here is the latest addition to my stable. This bike tips the scales at just under 18lbs. It climbs like a mountain goat and likes to go fast......

Here is one of the images I took before I violated her and got her dirty! 










More pics can be found here:


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

good to see all these Stiffies .


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

2012 : the year of the "stiffy"


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

almost bought a few new parts for the old SS but I ended up buying a new acoustic guitar instead


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

and DAMN some nice bikes have been posted since i was in here last


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

Here's my 1997 Kona Munimula that I converted to a SS with carbon fiber rigid fork:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

New toys for new Single speed...









More stuffs to come....


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

stubecontinued said:


> 2012 : the year of the "stiffy"


I got a Stiffy right now 

Seriously though, I posted this up just about everywhere else except in my home section. Sorry fellas!

Yet another Jabber. I couldn't pass up the deal. Swapped all the parts off my Moto to this. Had to buy a longer post for the smaller 16" frame but I was really in between Vassago's sizes and could go either way. Opted for the smaller frame. Honestly, I think this was the first time I got on a new build and absolutely nothing felt different to me! I mean, not even the seat height and I set that before I had even installed the cranks! Haven't touched a thing as far as adjustments are concerned since the initial build a few weeks ago.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

@ 1SPD....

Eh.... Really not digging the bike for you. I'm thinking when you built this one you had me in mind so please give it to me :thumbsup:

At least I said please......


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry, I think I will be keeping this one for quite some time. Part of me is wishing I had it completly blacked out minus the headset but it is what it is. Rides great, and is light enough to calm my WW illness....for now! I do wish it had the older 2010 graphics that were a smoked gray color though or even the newer black label flat black graphics!!!


----------



## scdna (Sep 17, 2005)

oooops did a double post while fighting to upload/attach a photo.


----------



## scdna (Sep 17, 2005)

here is "my" niner one9 that i just finished building in December, but it has just been stolen from my house (in Santa Cruz, CA) this week  a real bummer. going now to build the same one again.
Serial number: PY6240119
Components: Niner carbon rigid fork, Niner carbon handle bar, Chris King Headset, Easton Haven 55mm Stem, Shimano XT brake (180mm), Shimano XTR PD-M980 pedals, Easton Haven Wheels, Easton seat post, Maxxis Tires


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice! I hope they catch the creep.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

1SPD said:


> Sorry, I think I will be keeping this one for quite some time. Part of me is wishing I had it completly blacked out minus the headset but it is what it is. Rides great, and is light enough to calm my WW illness....for now! I do wish it had the older 2010 graphics that were a smoked gray color though or even the newer black label flat black graphics!!!


Sure you will.....

I like the idea of it being all blacked out with contrasting flat and gloss but what you're working with is still a VERY nice bike.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

scdna said:


> here is "my" niner one9 that i just finished building in December, but it has just been stolen from my house (in Santa Cruz, CA) this week  a real bummer. going now to build the same one again.
> Serial number: PY6240119
> Components: Niner carbon rigid fork, Niner carbon handle bar, Chris King Headset, Easton Haven 55mm Stem, Shimano XT brake (180mm), Shimano XTR PD-M980 pedals, Easton Haven Wheels, Easton seat post, Maxxis Tires


Dayum! Nice bike and I hope they do more than just catch them. Did they steal it from "inside" your house? If so, I rather they have your bike than endanger you or the family. Karma is a b---h and they will wrap themselves around some sort of fixed object....trust!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Just finished wrapping the bars on my winter setup, thought I'd share ... hopefully there's lots of pavement and gravel roads in its future. The thing seems huge with that woodchipper on it but it fits and rides fine once I'm on it.


----------



## spiffy78 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Niner ONE9*

Here's my new ride, f%#$ing love it. Glad I spent the extra coin on what I really wanted.....the ramen and peanut butter supply is still feeding me  Now if I could just get the photos to upload.......


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Coming off of a Jabberwocky onto the EMD.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

My first SS project. I still need to cut and paint the derailleur hanger so it disappears. It's a little too much bling :lol:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

scdna said:


> here is "my" niner one9 that i just finished building in December, but it has just been stolen from my house (in Santa Cruz, CA) this week  a real bummer. going now to build the same one again.
> Serial number: PY6240119
> Components: Niner carbon rigid fork, Niner carbon handle bar, Chris King Headset, Easton Haven 55mm Stem, Shimano XT brake (180mm), Shimano XTR PD-M980 pedals, Easton Haven Wheels, Easton seat post, Maxxis Tires


Man that sucks! Sorry for your loss. I totally know the feeling. Good luck with the rebuild. Love the color scheme!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Put these on my SS last night. I am eventually going to put them on my Surge when it gets closer to done, but I had to try these puppies out...

















Also, will have another SS to post in here soon. Re-didding my Karate Monkey as a SS for this year. I'll post pics when it's getting closer to done.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG, those things are huge!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

everyone says that, but they are only 40mm wider than my previous bars. Either way they are temporary. Those bars are going on my NS Surge when I get it closer to done. I'm not sure if I'll leave them at the stock 780mm, or trim them down to 760/740mm. I'll have to see. In the mean time, I dig em. I LOVE wide bars.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Woo fixed gear!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit* its all good


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

esundell90 said:


> everyone says that, but they are only 40mm wider than my previous bars. Either way they are temporary. Those bars are going on my NS Surge when I get it closer to done. I'm not sure if I'll leave them at the stock 780mm, or trim them down to 760/740mm. I'll have to see. In the mean time, I dig em. I LOVE wide bars.


They say that because they are huge! My bars are cut down to about 620. That means your bars are about 6" wider than mine thus allowing me to say they are huge! I can think of over a dozen different trees on my local trails that would love them as well. Sorry, not hating, they are just too wide for me and simply looked big in the picture.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

1SPD said:


> They say that because they are huge! My bars are cut down to about 620. That means your bars are about 6" wider than mine thus allowing me to say they are huge! I can think of over a dozen different trees on my local trails that would love them as well. Sorry, not hating, they are just too wide for me and simply looked big in the picture.


There are only a few spots on the local trails here where it's tough to squeak a wider bar through. But it's doable. However, the bike they will eventually go on is going to be seeing more downhill style runs and dirt track time where bar clearance isn't really an issue.

I didn't think you were hating, I just love the cockpit feel of wide bars too, more control, and it suits my riding style. I sort of like my freak AM/XC hybrid tho, it usually draws attention, and I can rip with the bike, which is all that matters! I like that goofy little homebuilt, and I don't see myself ever getting rid of it, no matter how out classed it is by some of my other hardware. That thing just puts a smile on my face, I can't explain it, but I'm sure you know the feeling. It was my 1st real MTB too, well the frame was, haha


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> My first SS project. I still need to cut and paint the derailleur hanger so it disappears. It's a little too much bling :lol:


I'd hold off on that until you know for sure your 'magic gear' will work in the long run.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Here's my whip for 2012


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

nice ride Nitrous!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

nitrousjunky said:


> Here's my whip for 2012


Heard those are quite the fun bike to ride. I'd like to take a spin on one some day!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

esundell90 said:


> Heard those are quite the fun bike to ride. I'd like to take a spin on one some day!


That it is!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Useless tid-bit for the day: Yelli Screamy was named after one of the owners of Niner who liked to yell and scream a lot.


----------



## AndyTomlin (Oct 6, 2011)

So here's mine; almost finished: (Apologies for the fuzzy phone pics)


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

I ****ing hate white rims. I'm not sure if black socks with pristine white shoes bother me more or less than white socks with black dress shoes.

That's not to say your sled isn't all shiz though... hope you enjoy, she looks bling.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

kinda like Michael Jackson of bikes, right?

i am more particular about steerer length. i rather have slammed stem than a hybrid looking sled.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

White chains get dirty too quickly (assuming that bike gets ridden)


----------



## dirtnut (Jul 30, 2011)

AndyTomlin said:


> So here's mine; almost finished: (Apologies for the fuzzy phone pics)


I would ride her all night long


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> White chains get dirty too quickly (assuming that bike gets ridden)


Wouldn't a white chain get dirty at the same rate as any other color chain, everything else being equal?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wouldn't a white chain get dirty at the same rate as any other color chain, everything else being equal?


True, except black on white *shows* more quickly than black on black.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

As my Unit was starting to look a little ragged, (no thanks to a hard life courtesy of me) I decided to give it another paint job. Being a one bike person, this becomes a little bit of an issue when you want a ride. Thanks to a hip muscle strain last week, I decided I would be off the bike long enough to do the required work. Wrong. Seems I recover a little faster these days.

Anyhoo, a good mate of mine heard of my plans and decided to donate (temporarily) his unused Salsa El Mariachi frame to me to ride. One day later, I've swapped everything over between the bikes, and other than having to replace a worn bottom bracket (and scrounge around for another 27.2 seatpost to use because I couldn't get the old one out of the Unit's frame) it all went rather smoothly. Gave it a quick bath and decided to take some pics.

I think it looks heaps better with the Salsa frame than the green Unit frame. All my parts seem to match this frame now, especially the bars.

From this...



















To this...














































New XT pedals to replace the troublesome Eggbeaters









Salsa do beautiful graphics on their frames.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

buy it. Have a unit and an El mar


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

very tempting


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

slocaus said:


> True, except black on white *shows* more quickly than black on black.


Well said...the only purpose white chains serve are to look pretty on bikes that don't get ridden :lol:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe he rides on white dirt?


----------



## mjcutri (Jul 25, 2010)

*2011 Rockhopper SL SS*

I just finished building up my 2011 RH SL SS 29er. I just got back from throwing it around at Rays for a few hours and I can't believe how much faster/smoother it is than my old hardtail. 
I just can wait for some nicer (drier) weather this so I can get it dirty. (It _can't_ be as wet this year here in NE Ohio as it was last year)

Here's the list:
2011 Rockhopper SL SS 29er Frameset With EBB (i really like it so far)
2010 Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti QR15 29er
FSA OS-190 Stem
Sunline V1 OS Flat Handlebar
SRAM SRAM Crank X7 GXP 3.3 (only using the 33t middle ring)
Azonic Fusion Magnesium Pedals (SS)
18t sprocket
Avid Code R 185F/160R
Mavic TN 719 Disc Rims on Shimano XT Hubs HB-M758 & FH-M756
WTB Prowler SL Comp Tires


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

1SPD said:


> I got a Stiffy right now
> 
> Seriously though, I posted this up just about everywhere else except in my home section. Sorry fellas!
> 
> Yet another Jabber. I couldn't pass up the deal. Swapped all the parts off my Moto to this. Had to buy a longer post for the smaller 16" frame but I was really in between Vassago's sizes and could go either way. Opted for the smaller frame. Honestly, I think this was the first time I got on a new build and absolutely nothing felt different to me! I mean, not even the seat height and I set that before I had even installed the cranks! Haven't touched a thing as far as adjustments are concerned since the initial build a few weeks ago.


I likey.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just setup the Bronson's tubeless. Was not the easiest set I have ever done lots of bubbles on the sidewalls.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Just setup the Bronson's tubeless. Was not the easiest set I have ever done lots of bubbles on the sidewalls.


Was this for the TCS or regular version?

I'm looking at the Bronson for a new build.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Posted a while ago but this is how she sits today. Same 2008 Monocog but with the Fox fork from my Paragon, new wheelset, new crankset, etc. Love it.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

ranier said:


> Was this for the TCS or regular version?
> 
> I'm looking at the Bronson for a new build.


This was the regular version. I checked them today and they are still at 40 psi so all went well. I had to have them lay on each side for about 30 minutes to seal up all the pores. If you get the regular version I recommend at least two scoops of Stan's.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

Budget build SS. 
Grabbed the frame, Juicy 3's, post, stem, handlebar, rear wheel and 20t cog for 100 bucks from a friend. I had the front wheel, saddle, and tires. Bought the crank (take off Truvativ Firex) for 60 bucks and grabbed the rest of the bits online.

200 bucks and a solid SS. Also fixed the creaky EBB issue as well. Should be a decently fun ride.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Its finally "done".

Canfield Nimble 9 Large Frame
2010 Fox TALAS RLC w/ 15QR
Hope Pro 2 Trials/SS with Stans Flow on rear
Hope Pro 2 Evo with Stans Flow on front
BB7s with Tektro levers front and rear
SLX Crank
Whippermann Connex chain
Thompson Seatpost
Time ATAC ROC Pedals
HBC 33T Chainring
Surly 17T Cog
2.3 WTB Exiwolfs


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

motorbacon said:


> Budget build SS.


Aside from the saddle giving me concern over potential anal raping, I dig this sled. A lot.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Stevob said:


> I think it looks heaps better with the Salsa frame than the green Unit frame. All my parts seem to match this frame now, especially the bars.


I think a Grande fork should be in your future... +rep for matching red.

Noice.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

TroutBum said:


> Aside from the saddle giving me concern over potential anal raping, I dig this sled. A lot.


hahahah. Yeah. I hadn't adjusted the fit at that point. Need to fix that before this weekend's ride.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Just setup the Bronson's tubeless. Was not the easiest set I have ever done lots of bubbles on the sidewalls.


A bit ****ing aggravating on my Arches as well... how do you like 'em?

ps. nice sewer main.


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

2008 Cannondale F29

Arches with Rampage front and RaRa rear
Truvativ Stylo Oct crank with 34t Rotor Q Ring
SLX brakes
Thompson Elite setback
Fizik Ninsene saddle
Ritches WCS flat 10d

nothing extravagant, but i'm pretty happy with it. I really like the SLX brakes, but i picked up some new magura martas for cheap money to save about 200g. goal is to get it down to 20 lbs. for race season.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

one of my singlespeeds


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)

My Fetish Fixation - with unwashed desert patina. Hmm, maybe I'll clean my drivetrain, It's looking a little icky.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

A1an said:


> Posted a while ago but this is how she sits today. Same 2008 Monocog but with the Fox fork from my Paragon, new wheelset, new crankset, etc. Love it.


There's something about that Redline...


----------



## OxRocks (Sep 17, 2007)

Not "done" yet _(brakes, chain etc._):


----------



## apollo9er (Dec 21, 2011)

nice bike!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

OxRocks said:


> Not "done" yet _(brakes, chain etc._):


Very nice! I would rotate your bars up a little, so the bend points more toward your shoulders.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

^^Damn that salsa is sweet! :thumbsup:

older spesh i stripped, polished and singlespeeded:


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

Another stripped Specialized, posted on here before but now in winter mode and with new stem:thumbsup:


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

the kraken said:


> older spesh i stripped, polished and singlespeeded:


BTW, love the polished frame!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

knockbox said:


> Another stripped Specialized..


i dig the fenders and the utility look of the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

TroutBum said:


> I think a Grande fork should be in your future... +rep for matching red.
> 
> Noice.


My mate had a Grande fork (still does) and it was in the matching red, before he removed it and painted it black to go on another bike.

By the way, since the original posting, he has kindly let me keep the frame for nix.:thumbsup:


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

knockbox said:


> BTW, love the polished frame!


thanks man. I have kind of a fetish for polished aluminum


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

the kraken said:


> thanks man. I have kind of a fetish for polished aluminum


I do too, for the kind that's sitting on the little table.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

120 said:


> I do too, for the kind that's sitting on the little table.


I hear ya brother...but I'll probably get banned for posting a ss mtb and a cheap beer in the same pic. I don't have a beard either  ha ha


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I should put up some teaser pics of my KM's progress toward single speed and rigid-dom. Got the fork and bars and controls mounted tonight. Now if only I could find the adapter for the brake caliper on the front..... GRRR!!!


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> i dig the fenders and the utility look of the bike. :thumbsup:


Cheers, the '1940's service bike' look was really unplanned, I just wanted an understated bike that wasn't going to appeal to the scum bag thieving chavs around here! I Really enjoy riding it!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> i dig the fenders and the utility look of the bike. :thumbsup:


I dig the red stem. It reminds me of old pilot watches the have a red 12.


----------



## k29er (Aug 21, 2011)

OxRocks said:


> Not "done" yet _(brakes, chain etc._):


Is that a niner flat top carbon bar also? If you are in the 200lbs range you will find it and the fork very flexy. I loved the ride but the flex made the combo to unstable feeling. I could bend the bars towards me by pulling my elbows in when just standing over the bike.

PS. awesome looking bike.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

TroutBum said:


> A bit ****ing aggravating on my Arches as well... how do you like 'em?
> 
> ps. nice sewer main.


So far so good, had to add another 2oz of Stan's per tire to get it them to FINALLY seal. I should be able to get out on them soon, the trails are very icy right now.

I enjoyed listening to the sewer main while working on my bike, very relaxing. Although I think my apartment building needs to keep there BM's down.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

OxRocks said:


> Not "done" yet _(brakes, chain etc._):


That would be perfect for dirt road riding...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Stevob said:


> My mate had a Grande fork ... he has kindly let me keep the frame for nix.:thumbsup:


****ing proper mate worth keeping around, I'd say.


----------



## loscincos808 (Jan 15, 2012)

What's your rear wheel setup? I've got an 8000 that I'm trying to get set up as a SS. I thinking of getting WI eccentric hub. How do you maintain the tension?


----------



## loscincos808 (Jan 15, 2012)

strandog said:


> Breathing new life into my old geared bike...having a ball on it.


what's the setup on the rear?


----------



## Pedalhead (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's my new custom frame arranged for me via Singular (just a one-off). The downtube & rear triangle are oversized for a bit more stiffness & strength, top tube & seat tube junction nice & high to allow a good sized frame bag (this bike will be used for everything from xc racing to self-supported ultras), extra set of bottle cage mounts on the down tube, set screw EBB for easy adjustment on the trail etc etc. Pretty much my dream frame right here.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

sexy


----------



## OxRocks (Sep 17, 2007)

@ K29er

Is indeed a carbon Niner flat bar. Was hoping the carbon combo of the fork and bar would make he ride a tiny bit more comfy, but without to much flex (BTW i'm under 200lbs). Still have to testride the bike (waiting for a few parts).


----------



## titaniumgearsolid (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's my custom Hunyango:


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Sweet Ti bikes! I have my own custom Ti 29er in the works right now... probably won't be riding it for 6 months or so, but I am soo excited.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

*updated KM*

i discovered that my 2011 16" KM fits a 32/20 gear ratio "slammed." I don't know if mtbers use that term, but in bmx lingo, that means that your axle is all the way forward in the dropout slots, so there's really no need for a chain tensioner. however, I needed to put a standard 3/32" master link in my chain because it's nearly impossible to separate the Power Link that I had on it. there's about 1 cm of space between the seat tube and the 2.35 Rampage tire now. wheelie machine!


















here's the rest of the bike, which I posted before, but it has Carnegie bars and red cables now.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*I don't notice it.....*



k29er said:


> Is that a niner flat top carbon bar also? If you are in the 200lbs range you will find it and the fork very flexy. I loved the ride but the flex made the combo to unstable feeling. I could bend the bars towards me by pulling my elbows in when just standing over the bike.
> 
> PS. awesome looking bike.


I have the Niner Carbon Flat Top bars with the new RDO 15mm Maxle Carbon Fork and don't notice the flex that you have mentioned. This is my first set of carbon bars but I don't notice much difference between them and my Alloy bars.....

BTW, I'm 225....


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:
What size frame is that, small?
I got the Carnegie's myself just recently, to replace a Titec H-bar. The latter had too much sweep for me. Loving the Carnegie's


----------



## Yeti575er (Sep 8, 2011)

*My singlespeed*

So this is the first bike I built myself. Still has a special place in my heart. So much fun to ride. Just get on and pedal. Reminds me of the bikes I had as a kid. A bit ridged for too much New England riding, but still awesome. Was going to get a fork for it but caved and am now waiting for a One 9!


----------



## chase1963 (Jul 31, 2007)

OxRocks said:


> Not "done" yet _(brakes, chain etc._):


OxRocks - Nice build! Is that Niner fork tapered ? I'm considering going with a 2012 El Mariachi with the new RDO 15m.
How bout a build list ? If its the tapered fork, wondering what headset you have.


----------



## OxRocks (Sep 17, 2007)

It is the 1 1/8" carbon fork combined with an Acros Aisx-22 headset. Will give a more detailed spec list when the build is completed.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> i discovered that my 2011 16" KM fits a 32/20 gear ratio "slammed." I don't know if mtbers use that term, but in bmx lingo, that means that your axle is all the way forward in the dropout slots, so there's really no need for a chain tensioner. however, I needed to put a standard 3/32" master link in my chain because it's nearly impossible to separate the Power Link that I had on it. there's about 1 cm of space between the seat tube and the 2.35 Rampage tire now. wheelie machine!


Awesome KM. I can't wait till my parts come in so I can finish turning mine into a SS stiffy. I had my km rigid before, but as a 1x9, then I added a Reba. I'll still use the reba this year, but not till after spring melt. I don't want all the mud and garbage getting into my nice fork. I forsee my KM being a gravel road shredder come spring time, I'm really looking fwd to it.


----------



## beiamg (Jul 26, 2011)

Niner Air9 Carbon


----------



## ingregrity (May 29, 2006)

IRO model 19

Rocky Mountain Fusion 69er


----------



## hoov1168k (Jan 15, 2012)

*69er SS*

Here is my trek 69er SS i spent a few months acquiring pieces for. Got the fall season in with one or two snowy days as well. Also switched to Schwalbe Nobby Nic and Fat Albert Rear for far better grip.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Voodoo Soukri...*

SS (34x20) with Wiley steel fork and Geax Gato's. Ready to take on the rock garden.


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

VooDoo Soukri.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

hi everyone, i'm a newbie.

i'm building a SS now, would like to show you some pic but it says i must post 10 times first.

regards


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

bluntadelic said:


> hi everyone, i'm a newbie.
> 
> i'm building a SS now, would like to show you some pic but it says i must post 10 times first.
> 
> regards


hmmm...i really find this odd because my first post here WAS a photo (back around page 14 or something) :skep:


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

vespa14 said:


> hmmm...i really find this odd because my first post here WAS a photo (back around page 14 or something) :skep:


It's a recent change I believe...


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

vespa14 said:


> hmmm...i really find this odd because my first post here WAS a photo (back around page 14 or something) :skep:





Jonesy33 said:


> It's a recent change I believe...


To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 5 posts.

Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post.


----------



## davetneal (Aug 13, 2010)

*work in progress....*

Misfit Psycles Dissent fe (steel)
XTR cranks
Time Carbon Pedals
Rebuilt Reba
King Headset
Thomson stem/seatpost
Fizik Tundra Saddle
Formula RX brakes (180mm up front, 160mm back)
Wheelset is yet to come....I am thinking Mavic C29ssmax


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Those kinked top tubes on those Misfit Fe frames scare the beejezus outta me.


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

davetneal said:


> Misfit Psycles Dissent fe (steel)
> XTR cranks
> Time Carbon Pedals
> Rebuilt Reba
> ...


Wow, dude. Nice build for a Misfit. I'm just starting mine. It's going to be a similar build but with a standard AL frame and about 3 levels down on all the components. 

SLX cranks
Time Alium pedals
Reba
Avid Juicy 3 brakes
Sun Ringle Charger Expert wheels.
etc...

I've got a set of Mavic C29SSmax on my Niner Air 9 and LOVE them. Great wheels.


----------



## BBXTC (Jan 26, 2011)

Got this bike complete over a year ago and finally got around to make her SS 

Bike was rigid, but friend donated NOS answer forks so I couldnt say no

She has had a couple incarnations since, here is the latest

Early 90's Rockhopper


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

BBXTC said:


> Got this bike complete over a year ago and finally got around to make her SS
> 
> Bike was rigid, but friend donated NOS answer forks so I couldnt say no
> 
> ...


beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtb_dood (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is my recently built Voodoo Bokor 29, still trying to get the gearing where I want it but I'm having alot of fun on it. Only thing I dislike is spinning out on the flats, may need to try an 18t see how that goes on the hills.

Build:
Bokor 29 19"
Truvativ Firex cranks 32t
BBG bash
Rockshox Reba Race
Cane Creek S3
Surly spacer kit and 20t cog
Shimano XT wheelset
Avid Elixir CR F-185 R-160
Cheap flat pedals for cruising around- CB Eggbeaters for trails
Specialized Captain Control front tire
Specialized Fast Trak rear
Rounded off by the cheapest cockpit I could find


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Those kinked top tubes on those Misfit Fe frames scare the beejezus outta me.


Reminds me of my first edition 575 with the knuckle in the top tube.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry for the horrible cell phone picture

One One 456 - Carbon
Fork Marzocchi Marathon S 105m TST (temp)
Crankarms Shimano XT (180mm)
Chainrings 34t Salsa
B/B Chris King Gold
Pedals Carbon ATAC
Chain SRAM 950
Brake s Avid Juicy Ultimates
Front Brake Rotor Magura 180mm
Rear Brake Rotor Avid G2 160mm
Headset FSA top, Cane Creek 40s bottom
Handlebar Easton Monkeylite DH carbon
Stem Thomson
Seatpost Kona Double Clamp w/offset (temp)
Seat Clamp On One QR
Grips Oury with ODI lock ons
Saddle Bontrager Lux (has seen better days)
Front Wheel	CK x Velocity VXC (temp, will switch to matching Hadley front soon as I change the fork)
Rear wheel Hadley SS trials hub with 108 POE laced crows foot to a POS sun DS1 rim
Front Tire WTB Timberwolf 2.5 (thanks Sparty)
Rear Tire Nokian Gazzalodi Core 2.3 (best tire combo ever for the muddy conditions here in the PNW)


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Parts may change here and there, but this is it for now. Carve Pro SS frame and EA90XC wheels, SRAM Noir carbon bars and T40 carbon post, etc. 23lbs or so with pedals.


----------



## SSBelgium (Jan 24, 2012)

If you come in Belgium in end of May (Belgium : little country in Europe but great country of Beer) we organize the first BeSSC

Belgium SingleSpeed Championship

You just need a singlespeed or a good stomach


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)

My new 2012 Niner One 9 just finished

Final Weight w/o pedals: 18.87lbs
Final Wight w/ pedals: 19.75lbs

Now if I could only ride it!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Double posting, right on.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Sweet One Niner!*

Love the Niner,

Thats very similar to my Air 9 Carbon setup. I'd love to trade with you for a few miles to see the difference my Carbon and RDO fork makes in the ride!

Hopefully you'll be riding it soon!


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

Has anyone tried the giant carbon 29er? I loved the niners, but wondering if there is better out there


----------



## dirtnut (Jul 30, 2011)

Kampfire said:


> My new 2012 Niner One 9 just finished
> 
> Final Weight w/o pedals: 18.87lbs
> Final Wight w/ pedals: 19.75lbs
> ...


Thanks for the new background!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sharp bike! The sea foam colored rims really sets the black and reds off.



dirtnut said:


> Thanks for the new background!


----------



## Nimblewill (Sep 29, 2011)

Cysco Cycles custom Ti frame
XT crank and brakes
White Bro's rock solid fork
Chris King Hubs laced to Stans Arch rims
20.4 lbs with pedals and bottle cages
Dream bike


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

That Niner...by far my favorite bike in this thread..I want...


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

Sick NINER dude!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Love the color of the Niner but I have never been a fan of the angled down tube. Don't get me wrong, I completely understand why and agree with it but I just don't like that design as much. The bike does look good tho! As does the Cysco! Love Ti!


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I just want to know when Niner will come out with a Ti frame of their own.
I'm thinking a T.I.T 9 (Titanium Is Tremendous).


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

IMHO said:


> I just want to know when Niner will come out with a Ti frame of their own.
> I'm thinking a T.I.T 9 (Titanium Is Tremendous).


L'ing my A off! :thumbsup:


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

Really dig the sea foam rims!


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

Finally done:

17LBS 4 OZ





































Build List:










Full photo set on Flickr(Includes some weights and lots of misc pics):

Chinese Carbon 29er Build - a set on Flickr


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

Just curious, why didn't you go with the Stans Crest Wheelset and knock another 300+ grams off your build? Unless of course you happen to be a Clydesdale.


----------



## dirtnut (Jul 30, 2011)

Love the red accents!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Loonytik said:


> Finally done:
> 
> 17LBS 4 OZ
> 
> ...


Let us know how the seat works out?


----------



## dborden10 (Jan 14, 2012)

2011 Sette Reken w/ SR Suntour XCR 100mm and lockout. Gearing: 34x21


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

Spastook said:


> Just curious, why didn't you go with the Stans Crest Wheelset and knock another 300+ grams off your build? Unless of course you happen to be a Clydesdale.


I chose the Arch rims in case I wanted to switch the wheelset to a different bike. I didn't want to have to worry about them if I put them on a different bike and rode more aggressive.


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Let us know how the seat works out?


Will do. I know a couple people that have used it before and they really liked it. First impressions are good and it seems to be much more comfortable than it looks. The negatives I've heard are some of the web connections have broken but, we shall see...


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*my bike*

2011 KONA UNIT (20")
Niner carbon fork
King SS hubs + Flows + DT Swiss 2.0/1.8/2.0
Weirwolf LT 2.55 + Exiwolf 2.3
'08 XT 160mm brakes BR-M775
Easton Monkeylite DH carbon 710mm bar
ESI "chunky" grips
Easton EA70 100X20d stem
Fizik Gobi ti wing flex (1st gen.)
Eriksen 27.2mm ti layback 420mm post (10' extension)
Hope seatpost QR (with no-tool microadjust)
Truvativ Stylo 1.1 OCT 180mm cranks
King 20t cog
KMC Z610HX chain
XTR pedals + Specialized Pro shoes
Weight: unknown, but rides great!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Loonytik said:


>


Shithowdy, that's a badmother****er. Did you set out to make 1SPD drool?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

most of these bikes are 1spd drool. But that carbon bike is sweet.

Hopefully I'll get my KM done this weekend, pics to follow, maybe a test ride if this warm 40 degree weather keeps up! *fingers crossed*


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Shithowdy, that's a badmother****er. Did you set out to make 1SPD drool?


That ain't drool coming out of him...


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Shithowdy, that's a badmother****er. Did you set out to make 1SPD drool?


Thanks Zas...I set out to build it up exactly how I wanted. It took some time to get all the parts together because of budget but, I like the result. Could have went lighter with the wheelset(DT Swiss, Crest)but, I wanted to be able to move the wheels to a more aggressive bikes if I decided to.


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

If you don't mind sharing, what did that build cost?


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

GChambers said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what did that build cost?


My build? I'd rather not share a number. I'll just say it wasn't cheap by any means but, I spread my purchases over 3 months.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

*1997 Hoo Koo E Koo*

Posted this a while back but have made some upgrades. Building a front wheel to match. Fun to give this old girl new breath! Little over the top for what she but I'm having fun.

Yes I know that's a Dos.


Thanks to some members here for a few pieces. This thing is the t*ts!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

That thing is awesome. I love semi-retro SS revivals


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*S-S-Selma*

So, I first got into the SS world a year and a half ago. Got sold on a GF Rig that I found for cheap and got addicted. In short order, I picked up a Vassago Jabberwocky, fully tricked it out w/ Thomson this and that, Hopes laced to Arches, CK headset... beautiful rig. It really made me a stronger climber and I enjoyed it, but still kept a FS in the stable. In May, we had our second kiddo and I knew that I'd be doing little riding over the summer and my fitness would lag, making the SS even harder to ride. I couldn't justify letting the Jabber collect dust, so I let her go.

Now, many months later, I've turned 40, we have our legs back underneath us with the kiddos and the 2012 season is on the horizon. I've signed up for a few big rides with lots of climbing and wanted an SS back in the mix to help with training, thus...

My new-to-me Salsa Selma. Have only had her on two rides, but love the feel of this frame. Planning to try her out with a Niner fork later this spring (local shop will actually let me demo a fork- so cool).


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

woah! that looks like a monster gear back there! What is that? 20t +?


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

That, my friends, is a 23T. I'm a huge weenie, I admit, but I have fun. Even with a 32/23, I'm huffing and puffing on some of my backyard trails on the Front Range of CO- many climb 900-1000' out of the gate with little respite. I was able to whittle myself down to a 21t on the Jabber last year and imagine I'll get back there this year as well, but I gotta start somewhere that doesn't kill my already torn up knees


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well Colorado is a different animal. 

I consider to be in shape, but one week out there last summer on my 1x9 HT and I felt like an asthmatic old man. Sure some of that is that I wasn't used to the altitude, but still damn. The climbs out there can be brutal. Here in MI we have brutal climbs like CO, but they are half of the length. The ones in CO keep going and seem to have no end in sight sometimes.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Meh, once you hit 14000ft you know there ain't too much climbing left.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Shithowdy, that's a badmother****er. Did you set out to make 1SPD drool?


Yep, You nailed it Zaskar. I was so going to go this route but was not sure what the hell I was going to do about chain tension! I am very impressed and yes, drooling a tad! It looks just like something I would build! Awesome build!

I on the other hand was tinkering around with my other SS today. I went for a ride yesterday and the front brake lever just felt out of wack. Turns out the quick release button had worn a goove in the lever body thus leaving it in the released position. So I was thinking I was finally going to have to put some money into this POS...instead I pulled out an old carbon flat bar that was too narrow for my 29, grabbed my old levers off my BB7 set up and went to work. As a result, I have what now actually feels more comfy to ride and looks a little different...but it works and it cost me nothing.

I also ran over to my buddies shop and picked up a used 18t freewheel that he had for $5. So my gearing is a little nicer to me now. Running a 46x18 now. It was a 46x16 which was a tad challenging to say the least.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


Someone please tell me how this chain tensioner was made!! I see it's obviously from a v-brake lever and a jockey wheel, but more details would be outstanding.

Thank you so much...


----------



## safme (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is mine. Sort of a work in progress. 2009 Hardrock. I was inspired by Sasquatch on the tensioner!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

thook said:


> Someone please tell me how this chain tensioner was made!! I see it's obviously from a v-brake lever and a jockey wheel, but more details would be outstanding.
> 
> Thank you so much...


I'm glad you like my tensioner! I took a v-brake arm and cut off all the bits that you don't need like the slot for the brake pad, and the notch for the brake spring. Then I drilled out the hole to fit a derailleur hanger bolt (I've actually updated it to a much better design, I'll post pics soon) and I used the existing hole that clamps the brake cable to run a long bolt with spacers and a jockey wheel. The update that I made was that I actually used a derailluer bolt that threads right into the hanger so that a 5mm hex key will take off/loosen/or tighten the tensioner


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'm glad you like my tensioner! I took a v-brake arm and cut off all the bits that you don't need like the slot for the brake pad, and the notch for the brake spring. Then I drilled out the hole to fit a derailleur hanger bolt (I've actually updated it to a much better design, I'll post pics soon) and I used the existing hole that clamps the brake cable to run a long bolt with spacers and a jockey wheel. The update that I made was that I actually used a derailluer bolt that threads right into the hanger so that a 5mm hex key will take off/loosen/or tighten the tensioner


Yeah, dude.....bloody brilliant! And, so timely and convenient. I was trying to find/figure a way for chain tension on my old GT mtn bike SS convert. I hated the thought of throwing a derailleur on or dumping much more cash on it than I already have in the name of a Singleator or such. Just so happens I have some junk Tektro V's that would make outstanding donors for a tensioner. Plus, several orphaned jockey wheels from busted derailleurs.

So, yeah....when you get around to it with your updated pics (which I hope _will_ be soon...), if you wouldn't mind, please give some specific details.....like the length of bolt/spacer and where you sourced the needed hardware. Pretty sure Lowes or Home Depot, or some such, will have whatever, but it's always nice knowing exactly what to look for when getting there.....if you know what I mean. 

BTW, I love the color of the brown. Did you paint yourself? Aluminum frame? Was it necessary to strip the paint entirely and/or did you have to use an etching primer or something? I really want to repaint the GT. It's aluminum and the paint's been abused pretty good for the past 18 years...lol!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

1SPD has made a SS mountain biker's SS road bike. That's the way to do it.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi gsteitz can you tell me what brand flate pedals you have on your Hoo koo E koo SS bike .Thay look rather slim , unlike myself { LOL] .


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS love the v brake conversion looks like it works a treat .


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

VP001's. Seen some pics of a mangled one due to the spindle not going all the way through, but got a good deal and they are holding up well. Took one to the calf when I dropped the chain, wasn't too comfortable! Since I have built the ENO wheel and chain is much better.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Beware!! Single speed awesome in the photo's below. Just finished this re-doing of my KM an hour ago.

The bike went from this:









To this:

























I may switch back to front squish and put my Reba back on, but that won't be till after the spring mud/dirt road touring season that this thing should rule at.

I'm going to take the bike for it's madin trial tomorrow. Should be a good ride.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'm glad you like my tensioner! I took a v-brake arm and cut off all the bits that you don't need like the slot for the brake pad, and the notch for the brake spring. Then I drilled out the hole to fit a derailleur hanger bolt (I've actually updated it to a much better design, I'll post pics soon) and I used the existing hole that clamps the brake cable to run a long bolt with spacers and a jockey wheel. The update that I made was that I actually used a derailluer bolt that threads right into the hanger so that a 5mm hex key will take off/loosen/or tighten the tensioner


Sometimes he plays with his tensioner!


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Let us know how the seat works out?


MSC-- I'll give you my first impression....much more comfortable than expected. I was in the saddle most of the day and barely noticed it. I'll get more time with it in the coming weeks and I'll repost a longer term review.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> 1SPD has made a SS mountain biker's SS road bike. That's the way to do it.


It actually handles quite well and I have found myself bunny hopping speed bumps, man hole covers, drains, cracks...pretty fun. Unfortunately, it looks like I am going to have to finally dump some money into the Blue Beast as she needs a bb pretty bad. Should only cost me about $30 but still! The ride on it yesturday was horrible with popping and creaking. There doesn't appear to be any grease left in that bad boy at this point so for now, she is hung up until I get around to it.

The other issue I have run into a this point is that there is no quick release on the brakes at this point. Instead I simply set the cables up so that I can adjust the cable slack to open up the caliper when I need to pull the wheels off. Other than that, (and the bb) things seem to be working pretty good though the move to an 18t from the 16t really did not feel that much different at all (now at 46x18)


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's mine.

Changed back today from 1x9. Has been SS in the past but only for a couple of weeks; will stay for much longer this time!


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

jossa very nice bike .


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Scott571 said:


> jossa very nice bike .


Thanks! Frame is a Kinesis Decade Virsa (Tange Prestige Steel).

Very fun and versatile bike. Complements my full susser very well!!


----------



## jpcoates155 (May 24, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's my Indy Fab rigid SS 29er. It's an older picture couple things have changed since.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Ooklathemok said:


> Here's my Indy Fab rigid SS 29er. It's an older picture couple things have changed since.


Nice bike...can we get a build list of all the specs?
I bet this bike is super light weight as well. Got a weight on it?

I take it you like roots music?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice, thats one sweet indyfab. Next on my list, hopefully soon i'll be sporting one.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm lusting after that Indy.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

*MonsterTruckin*

Slightly new set up on the 44Bikes SnakeDriver - currently sporting some Gordo-based wheels, XT cranks, Nth Degree Seatpost, Flite Saddle, Titec J-Bars, and some new to me Maxxis Crossmarks.........MonsterTruckin! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Finally, My New Niner One 9*

Jumped on the clearance price for this frame. It arrived Saturday, stripped and cleaned parts Sunday evening, built it up Monday after work. Comes in as pictured at 21.625 lbs or 9809g, not that weight matters (even though it does).
First ride was Tuesday Night. Over 25 miles of single-track, It was clear this is the best SS bike I have ridden in terms of fit and feel. Finally, I have found the One (...err, the One 9).

Build list: (most parts were purchased used, or taken off my old FS to make this 'almost' a budget build). 
Fork: Reba RLT
Headset: C.C. S-8 w/generic al. spacers
Post/stem: Thomson...
Cranks: XT's
Pedals: Forte Carve
Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon w/ Alligator Rotors
Wheelset: Mavic C29SSMAX
Tires: Maxis Ikons
Bar: Ritchey WCS 
Grips: ESI Chunky Grips
Bar Ends: cheap carbon ebay buy
Chain Ring: 33t HBC
Cog: 18t King
Chain: SRAM 971
Saddle: Nashbar R2
Skewers: Halo bolt-on
Bottle Cage: Specialized side entry
Computer: Cateye Strada
Bell: Generic blue
Seat Collar: cheap silver ebay buy


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Muffin Man said:


>


Wow, is that a 150mm stem? I'd say it's longer, but I don't think they make them longer.


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

i just measured from the headset top cap bolt thingy to the middle of the stem, and its like 135 mm. i thought it was 120. the thing fits me, i have a 120 mm -17 deg stem on my roadbike, which has a tt of about 55 cm...


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

forgiven_nick said:


> Nice bike...can we get a build list of all the specs?
> I bet this bike is super light weight as well. Got a weight on it?
> 
> I take it you like roots music?


Indy Fab steel Deluxe 29er frame/fork
Chris King Headset
Rotor SL2 stem
Easton EC90 straight handle bar 25.4
ESI Chunky grips
Ritchey WCS bar ends
Specialized bar end plugs
Specialized Wagon Wheel stem cap
Magura Marta SL brakes
NS Billet disc brake adapters
American Classic SS wheelset
Ashima airotors 160
Aerozine ti skewers
Specialized SWorks Renegade tires
Crank Bros Cobalt 11 seatpost
KCNC seatpost clamp
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
Truvativ Noir 1:1 crank
Truvativ GXP ceramic bottom bracket
Chris King cog
Speed play Frogs
KMC X9SL 9spd chain
All OE bolts replaced with alloy or ti bolts
17.5ibs give or take

I got a set of Avid XX World Cup brakes that need to go on still. I also have Zipp Vumaquad BB and an SWorks carbon crank that will go on as soon as HBC makes a spiderless chain ring for the crank. And those American Classics are pretty heavy for SS. I think I can shave another pound and a half or so once I make these upgrades.

I'm not a huge fan of reggae, it's OK. I was going for a red, white and blue theme. I just happened to have a gold CK headset lying around.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, your IF looks great! Nice build and those Specialized cranks will make a very nice addition! Where do you live/ride? Just curious how those Renegade tires are holding up? Considering getting one for the rear or maybe front/rear in the spring.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

1SPD said:


> Where do you live/ride?


We only want to steal your bike


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Damnit man! I was using the old Jedi Mind trick on him!!!! 

You can save yourself the pain of feeling violated and just send it to my address. I'll PM it to you.

Seriously though, how do you like the tires?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Please rest assured that while we joke about the stealing of a bike, I am a firm believer in:

*DEATH PENALTY FOR BICYCLE THIEFS *


----------



## SSBelgium (Jan 24, 2012)

My little contribution.

A bike from Oregon to Belgium

It's now a Belgian Blue Bronto Bon with 650B ...B my favorite Letter ;-)

B it's also for me : Beer Bike and Bruno

Just only one pics with 650b wheels because ....because.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a sexy ass SS


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

1SPD said:


> Please rest assured that while we joke about the stealing of a bike, I am a firm believer in:
> 
> *DEATH PENALTY FOR BICYCLE THIEFS *


Thats soft ass, torture rule for bike thiefs, then death :thumbsup:


----------



## leo-b77 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet looking bike.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Digging the silver and white theme, IMHO. That's a pretty bike.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

1SPD said:


> Please rest assured that while we joke about the stealing of a bike, I am a firm believer in:
> 
> *DEATH PENALTY FOR BICYCLE THIEFS *


I am a firm believer in loss of 1 arm and 1 leg on opposite sides of the torso... then let them steel if they can.... LOL


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

SSBelgium, that bike is hot.


----------



## redvtwin2 (Jan 10, 2011)

My misfit!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I know I posted up my roadie SS last week but somehow stumbled upon a headset that I had in an a parts box and remembered that I had bought it for an old road bike project that never got started short of my purchasing a couple of frames some 4-5 years ago (bought one for the wife as well). So the wheels started turning. I then found my old Perf tensioner and went to town.

In the end, I shaved about 5 lbs off the weight of the blue beast by creating the Oreo! Yep, that old blue Jamis (I think it is a Jamis anyway) weighs in at 7.69 lbs for the frame, hs cups, seatpost and seat clamp! Just frickn ridiculous. I think it is made of lead rather than steel. The Fetish Cycles frame is just a cheap 6000 alu frame but with the steel Jamis fork on it, it rides pretty nice and definitely accellerates a bit faster. I also swapped out the gearing as mentioned earlier to a 46:18.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

1SPD said:


> Man, your IF looks great! Nice build and those Specialized cranks will make a very nice addition! Where do you live/ride? Just curious how those Renegade tires are holding up? Considering getting one for the rear or maybe front/rear in the spring.


I'm in the Chicago area. I mainly ride hard pack and crushed limestone. I don't ride in the slop. The Renegades are super fast and perform well on the hard dry stuff. Not so good on the wet or loose stuff. But only in terms of traction and hard cornering. It took some time to gain confidence on these. I lik'em. They are holding up very well. I got'em set up tubeless and have no issues.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ooklathemok said:


> I'm in the Chicago area. I mainly ride hard pack and crushed limestone. I don't ride in the slop. The Renegades are super fast and perform well on the hard dry stuff. Not so good on the wet or loose stuff. But only in terms of traction and hard cornering. It took some time to gain confidence on these. I lik'em. They are holding up very well. I got'em set up tubeless and have no issues.


Thanks for the feedback. I rode a Nano on the rear and an Ikon on the front last summer and the combo did quite well out here in MD. Our trails dry up and turn to hard pack during the summer so I am thinking that something like this would work pretty good but I may just go with dual Ikons this year as the cleats are ever so slightly larger than that of the Renegades.


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

SSBelgium, Freakin Awesome!


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

riverfever said:


>


Hey riverfever, great looking El Mar! Looks perfect for the divide trail or the like.

Would you mind posting your bike's current build specs and weight if you know it?


----------



## SSBelgium (Jan 24, 2012)

@ elisdad and Aeros : thank's


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

forgiven_nick said:


> Hey riverfever, great looking El Mar! Looks perfect for the divide trail or the like.
> 
> Would you mind posting your bike's current build specs and weight if you know it?


Thanks. Here are the specs:

18" El Mariachi frame with Fargo 2 fork
Stans rims laced to Hope hubs built by Curiak
Avid BB7 brakes with some older SRAM ESP 9.0 levers that I love
Salsa Pro Moto 17 degree bars
Mango CK headset and BB
Not sure what brand stem to be honest but it's 120/minus 10
XTR 960 polished cranks
Blackspire 32 ring
Surly 22t cog
Eriksen post

The aero bars are something that I was just playing around with for Tour Divide thoughts. Final weight minus the bars and some big platform pedals is 24.3 lbs.


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think I've posted a pic of my bike in this thread. Just another Vassago Jabberwocky but I like it. This picture is about a year and a half old but bike has not changed except now using Shimano XT brakes instead of Elixir CRs. Also Ikons instead of Crossmarks.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i can't seem to find a specific bike that was posted here before, all i can remember is that it was a Kona repainted in toothpaste color. most likely a Unit? help :madman:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ I remember that too, wasn't there a whole page discussing the color? I couldn't find it either, however I did like that color a lot.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

2012 Redline Conquest Pro SS frame. Mavix CXP33 rims built around Surly hubs (the rear is fixed/free), Sugino Messenger Crankset and ring, Thomson Elite seatpost and stem, FSA Omega compact handlebar, Cane Creek brake levers, Kore Race+ canti in front, Tektro V-brake with Travel Agent in rear, Kenda SB8's 700x32, Selle Italia XO saddle, Soma 18t fixed cog w/lockring, 20t ACS crossfire freewheel (hasn't seen much action at all). She weighs in at 20.04 lbs.

I finished building the bike on Thursday, February 2nd and rode it for the first time Friday the 3rd. I've already logged 149 miles on her according to mapmyride, and if I hadn't been fighting off this damn cold for the last couple days that number would be higher. I love this bike so much.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^^ I remember that too, wasn't there a whole page discussing the color? I couldn't find it either, however I did like that color a lot.


you're right. the search function is just showing up recent posts. i am cooking something and wanted to see some color options..


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

I know I've posted these already elsewhere but thought I'd contribute to this thread as well.

Here it is fresh from the build back in early November(?)









Another angle....









A couple of quick clips to go with it. I've been riding this thing almost exclusively since the build. I love this thing a lot. :thumbsup:

Test ride......





Winter cruise along Lake Huron a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

That's one nice looking fat bike, Ska.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> That's one nice looking fat bike, Ska.


I concur, that's a seriously cool bike! Fats just look so cool; like a badass cartoon bike or something. How is riding a SS fat?


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> all i can remember is that it was a Kona repainted in toothpaste color.


I bet it had Crest rims.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> you're right. the search function is just showing up recent posts. i am cooking something and wanted to see some color options..


You sure it wasn't a Monocog?

Here's this one of Farrisw1's I remembered:










Link:

https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/revamped-redline-pics-676455.html


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

XL Misfit Dissent

Sun Ringle Charger Expert wheels
Reba RLT 15mm Maxle
Easton EC 70 bars
Easton EC70 seat post
Raceface stem
SLX crank
Avid Juicy 3 brakes
Time Alium pedals
Some other stuff.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Very Nice Misfit :thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> That's one nice looking fat bike, Ska.


Thanks! :thumbsup:



stubecontinued said:


> I concur, that's a seriously cool bike! Fats just look so cool; like a badass cartoon bike or something. How is riding a SS fat?


I have to admit, it took a bit of getting use to initially. The SS thing seemed a little too hot for my legs when I got into the soft stuff but, after a little while, I have become immensely addicted to it and I really dig riding this thing. I have really gotten used to the bike and I'm more "aware" and know what to expect from it now (if that makes sense). Riding in the soft stuff is now an easy deal.

I ride it the most of all my other rides. It's faulking wicked! :thumbsup:

And it was a gift from my wife!


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Ska said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have to admit, it took a bit of getting use to initially. The SS thing seemed a little too hot for my legs when I got into the soft stuff but, after a little while, I have become immensely addicted to it and I really dig riding this thing. I have really gotten used to the bike and I'm more "aware" and know what to expect from it now (if that makes sense). Riding in the soft stuff is now an easy deal.
> 
> ...


Think I read that post about her surprising you with the Pugsley a while back. That is awesome. One day I will have to bite the bullet and build one, but I just finished my first cx bike, so there isn't a whole lotta room in the budget. Yet.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

04 Unit setup for our non-existent winter! (This year anyway)









with Fat Franks


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

crazy8 said:


> Very Nice Misfit :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

whistlesglimberg said:


> 04 Unit setup for our non-existent winter! (This year anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics. I admire those who have an artistic eye and great photography skills.That's something I just don't have.


----------



## SSBelgium (Jan 24, 2012)

@Ska : what's your ratio ? it's not to hard with this tires ? I review a Sandman next month and I need info to the ratio.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I've had my Simple about 10 months now and it has reached a point where I am happy every ride. It plows over everything, up and down.


----------



## BB71 (Feb 3, 2011)

My new SS. I posted a few more pics on the 650B forum also


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice rides boostin and bb!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

It was 35 deg. today, finally got a good road ride in on my KM SS. Loving that bike more every time. Nice SS's still being posted I see!

Lots of rigids too! I think I see them more and more lately. I guess 2012 is the year of the stiffie, haha


----------



## okc_mtbiker (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice rig, I have the same SS bike but older model of Soul Cycle Hooligan.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally got out for a little ride through the backyard trails :thumbsup:


----------



## bg2lk15 (Aug 3, 2011)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> Think I read that post about her surprising you with the Pugsley a while back. That is awesome. One day I will have to bite the bullet and build one, but I just finished my first cx bike, so there isn't a whole lotta room in the budget. Yet.


OK, my wife would never do that. I'll have to build it piece by piece. So is the Pugsley the way to go or is the Salsa Mukluk 3 with the 29er option the only Fats ride? I can't decide...


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*+1 on the photo's*

edit


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

blissful

Spinner Echo 120
Pro FRS bars
Answer Stem
Kore seat post
Hone crank
SLX brakes
5050xx pedals





































regards


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

sammysmc said:


>


One of the nicest bikes I have seen, colors pop on on that frame. Nice job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

*My single speed and me...*


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*My single speed and I...


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmmmm. 'I' or 'me'? - Oxford Dictionaries Online

Yet another Misfit, as it sits today....


----------



## bf1101 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Okay, here's my contribution*

Surly 1x1 rigid, tubeless, with WI dos freewheel--gives me a choice between 32x19 and 35x16. I also have a 18 tooth fixed cog on the other side of the hub allowing for 32x18 fixed.

OnOne Inbred with 120-150 Uturn Revelation, RaceFace Turbine cranks, Avid Ultimate levers and BB7's, and WI trials freewheel (32x18)
Both bikes run surly hubs, salsa delgado rims, and stans tubeless conversion.
Next on the wishlist is ss Pugsley.

Sorry bout the poor pic quality--need to get some on the trail if it will ever stop raining :madman:


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

admin said:


> I want to see how the messages will be threaded


I keep thinking about doing the dingle thing. You've got a lot of gear ratios there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bf1101 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Dingle thing*

Spinnyspinspin,
A friend of mine mocks the several gears on my "SS" but I like having options. Its not like I can bail out and shift on the trail. 
With the three tooth difference on the chainrings and dos freewheel the brake pads dont have to be adjusted because the chain length is exactly the same. The fixed cog is one tooth off but the vbrakes still land on the rim.
Thinking about getting the surly dingle cog in 17/20 to give me 4 ratios.
32x19 and 35x16 free
32x20 and 35x17 fixed
With the one tooth difference between the high and low ratios (for ex. 32x19 free and 32x20 fixed) the brakes should always line up with the same chain length.
Love SS, but options are good for different rides. 
I haven't had the nerve to ride fixed on the trail yet, but I like to ride to the trail fixed and then switch.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

bf1101 said:


> Spinnyspinspin,
> A friend of mine mocks the several gears on my "SS" but I like having options. Its not like I can bail out and shift on the trail.
> With the three tooth difference on the chainrings and dos freewheel the brake pads dont have to be adjusted because the chain length is exactly the same. The fixed cog is one tooth off but the vbrakes still land on the rim.
> Thinking about getting the surly dingle cog in 17/20 to give me 4 ratios.
> ...


Sheldon Brown would be proud. Wow, this quadringle idea you present is intriguing.

And fixed trail riding is spectacular. Definitely takes some getting used to, but it is ****-eating grin fun.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bf1101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Think I might try fixed on the trail next time I go ride. 
The only other change I have in mind is getting a 38 tooth ring so I can run 35 38 in the front instead of 32 35. 32x20 or 32x19 is a bit low. I think 35x20 fixed or 35x19 free will be better. The higher ratios (38x16/17 are for street so higher is better there too)
Gotta stick to the 3 tooth gap for all of the ratios to work.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> *My single speed and I...


But you are wrong, My Bike and Me is correct. If you put a picture of yourself, would you say here is I?? No you would say here is ME.

Edit... I will post my newest setup of my 26" Monocog once my new tubes are in to keep on dubject.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

kvojr said:


> But you are wrong, My Bike and Me is correct. If you put a picture of yourself, would you say here is I?? No you would say here is ME.
> 
> Edit... I will post my newest setup of my 26" Monocog once my new tubes are in to keep on dubject.


I would say "here I am." That's just me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Puffy Tacos (Sep 1, 2010)

*2009 Felt Solo Nine*

Loving it. Not too crazy about their EBB design, though.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Now that I know I won't be shunned too much for posting my dingle...

Just finished this on the weekend:


42x16 for commuting, and 38x20 for trailerhauling and maybe some trails


The crankset is a double, with the bashguard mounted with 12mm crankbolts and some washers for spacing


I picked it up from the local bike coop a few weeks ago looking like this:


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

newfangled said:


> Now that I know I won't be shunned too much for posting my dingle...


Just 'cause it hasn't happened yet don't mean it won't.

That bike has been transformed quite nicely. Cool before and after shots.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

kvojr said:


> But you are wrong, My Bike and Me is correct. If you put a picture of yourself, would you say here is I?? No you would say here is ME.
> 
> Edit... I will post my newest setup of my 26" Monocog once my new tubes are in to keep on dubject.


"here is me"???? :nono:
my 3 year old already says "here I am".

grammar nazi cat is correct.you fail, as punishment, 3 action photos of the single speed.

(and noone gets to joke about the grammar nazis on the ss forum... seriously... no jokes... hey you in the back, stop giggling!)


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

byknuts said:


> "here is me"???? :nono:
> my 3 year old already says "here I am".
> 
> grammar nazi cat is correct.you fail, as punishment, 3 action photos of the single speed.
> ...


No sir. He is correct and you are wrong.

If he posted a picture of him he would say, "This is me" not "This is I". Substitute bike for me and it is "This is my bike". Add me to that and you get "This is my bike and me". Or, shorten it to "My bike and me".

Sorry.


----------



## bf1101 (Jul 24, 2010)

> Now that I know I won't be shunned too much for posting my dingle...
> Just 'cause it hasn't happened yet don't mean it won't.


Shunned for what? You can only ride one gear at a time.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

2011 Trek Sawyer stock minus the drivetrain and wheel/tire combos.

Went double speed/dingle speed/2x2 (whateveryouwantotcallitspeed) with a WI Dos Eno 19t/17t and a howitzer crank with 34t/32t Blackspire chainrings.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

GChambers said:


> No sir. He is correct and you are wrong.
> 
> If he posted a picture of him he would say, "This is me" not "This is I". Substitute bike for me and it is "This is my bike". Add me to that and you get "This is my bike and me". Or, shorten it to "My bike and me".
> 
> Sorry.


Glad to see it isn't a long winter just for me.

And BF1101, I was kiddin' around. Seems like there's always some diversion of philosophies surrounding the whole dingle thing on the SS forum, and I was joking that it might only be a matter of time before someone shares their not so positive opinion.  I think it's awesome and consider it on a weekly basis, myself.

And you grammar fans should check this out. E-Prime

"E-PRIME, abolishing all forms of the verb "to be," has its roots in the field of general semantics, as presented by Alfred Korzybski in his 1933 book, Science and Sanity. Korzybski pointed out the pitfalls associated with, and produced by, two usages of "to be": identity and predication. His student D. David Bourland, Jr., observed that even linguistically sensitive people do not seem able to avoid identity and predication uses of "to be" if they continue to use the verb at all. Bourland pioneered in demonstrating that one can indeed write and speak without using any form of "to be," calling this subset of the English language "E-Prime." Many have urged the use of E-Prime in writing scientific and technical papers. Dr. Kellogg exemplifies a prime exponent of this activity. Dr. Albert Ellis has rewritten five of his books in E-Prime, in collaboration with Dr. Robert H. Moore, to improve their clarity and to reap the epistemological benefits of this language revision. Korzybski felt that all humans should receive training in general semantics from grade school on, as "semantic hygiene" against the most prevalent forms of logical error, emotional distortion, and "demonological thinking." E-Prime provides a straightforward training technique for acquiring such semantic hygiene."


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

My morning commute









For the dirt


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

fire02red said:


> My morning commute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Friends dvds are for your lady.... right?  I did the same and bought the whole series so I could play Xbox while my wife was distracted:devil::devil:

Nice rides. What crankset is that on the 9er?


----------



## bf1101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Stopbreakindown:

Never been a big fan of 29ers (tried 3 or 4 of them, didn't take), but that Sawyer is pretty cool. Makes me wish I got along better with 29s

I considered trying one when they came out, but could not get over the bigger hoops.

Spinnyspinspin:

Gotcha:thumbsup: didn't take offense. I see/hear the argument from time to time and think its funny--as if there is a "right" way to ride or "right" bike to ride.
SS, Dinglespeed, gears, suspension, rigid, 26, 29, 69... its all good as long as you're riding.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Exactly.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bf1101 said:


> Stopbreakindown:
> 
> Never been a big fan of 29ers (tried 3 or 4 of them, didn't take), but that Sawyer is pretty cool. Makes me wish I got along better with 29s
> 
> ...


Today's 29ers are a lot better then when they 1st came out.


----------



## bf1101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Today's 29ers are a lot better then when they 1st came out.


Agreed. I have access to several... kind of a regular around my LBS and have ridden many of them, hell I've owned a couple in the last 4 years or so but sold each of them pretty quick... just prefer the lighter, nimbler, stronger 26er wheels. Just more fun to ride (I'm 6'1" so apparently I am perfect candidate for 29er according to many).

Not arguing that one is superior. I totally understand the benefits, its more of a feel thing.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

bf1101 said:


> Agreed. I have access to several... kind of a regular around my LBS and have ridden many of them, hell I've owned a couple in the last 4 years or so but sold each of them pretty quick... just prefer the lighter, nimbler, stronger 26er wheels. Just more fun to ride (I'm 6'1" so apparently I am perfect candidate for 29er according to many).
> 
> Not arguing that one is superior. I totally understand the benefits, its more of a feel thing.


I agree. But that being said 29ers really have their niche to me. If I'm going for a long XC fire road/snowmobile trail type ride, and for commuting and xc racing the bike is awesome. Tearing up some chunky downhill on single track and shredding trails eh, not so much. I'll take my 26in AM HT for that.

I love my 29er for certain things, and that is why I keep it around.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> The Friends dvds are for your lady.... right?  I did the same and bought the whole series so I could play Xbox while my wife was distracted:devil::devil:
> 
> Nice rides. What crankset is that on the 9er?


Its a Truvativ Firex. Its what came stock on it. I would really like to pick up an SLX crank for it. i love the look of the new ones


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

fire02red said:


> Its a Truvativ Firex. Its what came stock on it. I would really like to pick up an SLX crank for it. i love the look of the new ones


Jenson has SLX cranks on clearance right now for $129. They were $119 at Price Point but sold out.


----------



## johns81347 (Apr 7, 2010)

2012 Niner One 9 
Niner Nude Carbon Tapered Fork
Shimano XT brakes
Stan's Crest hoops w/ Stan's 3.30 hubs
GEAX Saguaro tires
Salsa Flip-Off's Stainless skewers
Niner Flat Top alloy bar
Ergon grips
Zipp Service Course SL stem
Fizik Tundra 2 saddle
Bontrager XXX seatpost
Salsa Lip Lock seatpost clamp
Bontrager RXL bottle cages
Truvativ Stylo crank (will swap with XO once chainring comes from HBC)
Truvativ GXP BB
Eggbeater 1 pedals
Niner Speedring
SRAM PC-971 chain
Niner Cogalicious cog
Ashima rotors

Weighs in at 19lbs 13oz with plenty of weight to lose when I swap out the cranks.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

getting "surplused", *****ier than I need to be, forget it.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

byknuts said:


> He didn't say "this is me" he said "here is me".
> Your substitution of "here" for "this" changes the entire phrase being cited.
> Your example is right, his statement is still wrong, so nothing to be sorry for.


Me agree, I's grammer is bad.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Found It!*

Andy R's Kona Explosif :thumbsup:










https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/paint-color-hmmmm-675215.html


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> Andy R's Kona Explosif :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see why people thought it was that one 'Cog. Good job tracking it down. Something very soothing about that color.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I'm convinced. So sick of unwanted shifts and constant tuning. Ordered my conversion kit today. Ill have pics up in a week of my Cannondale Trail SL2. Just so excited I had to post it somewhere.


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

BlueCannon said:


> Well I'm convinced. So sick of unwanted shifts and constant tuning. Ordered my conversion kit today. Ill have pics up in a week of my Cannondale Trail SL2. Just so excited I had to post it somewhere.


Do it. I did my SL3, and don't miss a thing about that geared bike. Even got rid of the fork and went rigid.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

BlueCannon said:


> Well I'm convinced. So sick of unwanted shifts and constant tuning. Ordered my conversion kit today. Ill have pics up in a week of my Cannondale Trail SL2. Just so excited I had to post it somewhere.


Be prepared, however, for constant gear inch calculations and computing what percentage of the time you're standing. Also if your liver hasn't already been punished thoroughly, you might want to think about starting a drinking regimen now, so by the time you're a true singlespeeder you can pound beers on rides. You won't need water, and I've heard you can lube your chain with PBR quite successfully.

It's awesome, dude, even when you're walking.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, I will fit in with you single speeders just fine from the sounds of it. Might have to go whiskey instead of beer though. I won't be going rigid with the trails I ride but I have recently made the switch to platforms after years of clipless and I love it. Less to think about, less to worry about, just nice and simple. That's what made me realize I was probably a single speeder.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh and I have already been obsessed with gear inch calculating and my kit isn't even here yet. Going to start with 32 20 but I also got an 18 and 16 for when my legs start getting stronger.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

BlueCannon said:


> Oh and I have already been obsessed with gear inch calculating and my kit isn't even here yet. Going to start with 32 20 but I also got an 18 and 16 for when my legs start getting stronger.


32-18 is money on a 26in bike.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

Converted to SS first, then to rigid. Not going to go back.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

That looks like the same conversion kit I got. Forte?


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I used to say no to platforms and singlespeed and now I endorse both. So I wont say no to rigid just yet. Maybe I'll start locking out my fork to get a feel for it and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Igoreha said:


> Converted to SS first, then to rigid. Not going to go back.


Is that an XTC?


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

Litespeed Toccoa










Litespeed Toccoa Ti
32-16 SS
Surly Rear Cog and Spacer Kit, Salsa front (will be replaced with something else)
Race Face Atlas Crank
Rigid Carbon Exotics Front fork 425 A-C
Mavic Enduro Wheelset, Crossmark Rear, Ignitor Front both Tubless
Hope Mono 4 Brakes
Thomson Stem / Seatpost (looking for a black one), Easton 685mm wide bar

This started out as a craigslist buy a few years ago ($500). Road it with gears and front suspension for a while and decided to convert it. After getting into the bike, it was a mess. Old headset was seized to the steerer tube and the bottom race and bearing become one. BB was seized and lots of corrosion. Carbon fiber seat post was lodged in the seat tube.

Tore it down to the frame and built it back up. The Ti looks funny in the picture because it was recently re-burnished and will get the darker color again. I have a full set of decals to put back on, but I'm thinking that I'll leave it naked.

The chain tension is a bit slack, but it is rideable for now. About 3/4" deflection on the bottom.

Platform pedals for the neighborhood riding with the family and clipless for the trails. I also have a second stem / handbar that I can pop on for a more agressive XC stance.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

BlueCannon said:


> Well I used to say no to platforms and singlespeed and now I endorse both. So I wont say no to rigid just yet. Maybe I'll start locking out my fork to get a feel for it and see what all the fuss is about.


Even if it's just for the technique, try rigid. You become much more aware of the lines you're picking (and the consequences of poorly chosen lines), and there is actually a lot of room for tire size and psi to add a little bit of squish so you're not just relying on the elbows and knees for suspension. I went from a full-sus Intense 5.5 FRO to a Monocog, and I haven't ridden the squishy bike in way too long.

Of course, I have yet to huck the 'Cog off a four foot drop.... but there's still time.


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

I rode a rigid Monocog 29er for about a year. It was awesome. Unfortunately I had a bad crash and hurt my shoulder. Then crashed and hurt the other. That's been kinda hard on my 44 yo body. The new SS has a Reba and I'm not going back. 

I do agree about the rigid making you plan a head, picking your lines better and riding smarter. It did that for me.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

GChambers said:


> I rode a rigid Monocog 29er for about a year. It was awesome. Unfortunately I had a bad crash and hurt my shoulder. Then crashed and hurt the other. That's been kinda hard on my 44 yo body. The new SS has a Reba and I'm not going back.
> 
> I do agree about the rigid making you plan a head, picking your lines better and riding smarter. It did that for me.


My first ride on that thing really woke me up. I'd become so lazy on the full-sus that I nearly broke my wrist the first time I bombed a rocky descent on a relatively mild section of trail. Took that lesson and ran with it, and haven't been on a bike with suspension in almost six months.... of course, I'm 27 and have been extremely fortunate that my crashes haven't left me with any lingering injuries. I hope I don't regret posting that any time soon. I posted something about never patching tubes, and the next day got two flats on my way to work.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*heh! teaser nomore*

my 50$ rocky mountain experience!
rusty stock steel stem, threaded headset and bb, all GACB. 
added: my wife's turbines, 38 blackspire ring, WI- eno ecc. hub with 17/19 duo cogs cause I couldn't find my 16t single, front wheel's a suzue hub laced to a vuelta airlines rim! plus schwalbe 2.35 supermotos, xtr v levers and calipers (changed to maguras soon!) some goofy shimano oval-link chain meant for fixie pimps.

this thing turns in too fast, the chainstays are SO short the rear wheel is carving a much tighter line than I'm used to. 
it's fine in a straight line but it's oversteering, but i'll get used to it!

oh, the eccentric hub's rotated forward, so shorter than stock. and stock was SHOOOORT.


----------



## thall14 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ryder1 said:


> I bet it had Crest rims.


Ha! 

I think the two popular toothpaste colored bikes were at the top of page 87 & 89. One was a Raleigh and the other was just a respray with brown grips and saddle.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

byknuts said:


> my 50$ rocky mountain experience!
> rusty stock steel stem, threaded headset and bb, all GACB.
> added: my wife's turbines, 38 blackspire ring, WI- eno ecc. hub with 17/19 duo cogs cause I couldn't find my 16t single, front wheel's a suzue hub laced to a vuelta airlines rim! plus schwalbe 2.35 supermotos, xtr v levers and calipers (changed to maguras soon!) some goofy shimano oval-link chain meant for fixie pimps.
> 
> ...


Where do you use the Super Moto's? How do you like them in terms of grip on trails?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

tonight was 1st ride, streets only for now, but wouldn't you know- I tried it and the frame'll fit a 2.4" ritchey motovader 
i've ridden slicks on trails before, air down, slower spinning and it's not bad. 
pretty basic traction control stuff.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Just after the maden voyage!

2012 Trek Superfly SS framset
-Fox Float RLC 80mm
-XTR brakes
-XT Ice Tech rotors
-XT crank
-XT skewers
-Stans Arch wheels/Hope pro 2 evo hubs
-WTB Silverado SLT
-Thomson Elite
-Bontrager RXL carbon bar
-Bontrager 29-1 tires

19.6 lbs without pedals 
20.12 lbs with eggbeaters



























Chain line is strait... Picture makes it look off..


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

fire02red - that's a great looking bike. I've been lusting after one to replace my rig, but I can't get my head around $2700 for that frame/fork.


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

fire02red said:


> Just after the maden voyage!
> 
> 2012 Trek Superfly SS framset
> -Fox Float RLC 80mm
> ...


Wow. Good job spending 4k on a single speed...


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I think it looks great and worth every penny. Well done.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I love this forum.
A 50$ "had the parts in the basement" bike followed by a 4K carbon masterpiece.
And we all suffer for the purity of SS!! :thumbsup:
FWIW I threw gazzaloddis on my full-CF fisher, but it's got gears so you won't find it here!


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

7daysaweek said:


> I think it looks great and worth every penny. Well done.


Correct.

I like the bike, 20 with front squish is nice. Well done.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

byknuts said:


> my 50$ rocky mountain experience!


beauty!:thumbsup: 50 bucks?? jealous..


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

well I DID have to spend about an hour the sharpie marker "flames" off the fork with a scrub pad and purel. how much is my time worth? 

but yeah, other than that, honestly... EVERYTHING was somewhere in a parts bin, or just needed rubbing the mud off. 
even the cable and housings were just cut down from longer ones that were rusted out the last couple inches. 

wife got me the tires for our anniversary so those're actual unused parts.

I think I'm going to throw a fox shock into a girvin I have kicking around, maguras maybe, get this thing as weirded out as I can


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

thanks for the compliments guys! And that 50 dollar parts bin rocky mountain looks like you could have a ton of fun on that thing. awesome bike!


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

Just finished this last weekend. Got to ride it for a couple days and am super happy. My first build, SS, and rigid.

Specs:
Frame- Soul Cycles Dillinger
Fork- Salsa Cromoto	
Headset- Cane Creek S8	
Stem	- Sunline XC1 100mm
Handle Bars- Sunline V1	
Grips	- Lizard Skin Moabs
Seat Post- Race Face Deus
Seat- WTB RocketV	
Crank- e.13 SS	
ChainRing- HBC 32t
Cog- 20t	
Wheels-Velocity P35 rims, Hope Pro 2 Evo Hubs	
Front Tire- Panaracer Rampage
Rear Tire- Maxxis Ignitor
Brakes- Shimano XT 785s	
Brake Rotors- Shimano Xt RT86 Ice


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

uh oh, he's trollin'


----------



## C-Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

Crappy cell-phone pic, I just picked it up last night. I'm using the problem solvers PF-30 eccentric bottom bracket on it. I can't wait to ride it!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Not sure I'm feeling that chain, but I am definitely feeling those dry erase markers.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice bike.

i'm quite distracted too. with the markers, bum wipe, shredded carrots..

i sure don't want to hit the table and knock those markers down.


----------



## C-Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Not sure I'm feeling that chain, but I am definitely feeling those dry erase markers.


I didn't pick the chain, I told the shop that I didn't really care and to surprise me. I dig it.



fishcreek said:


> nice bike.
> 
> i'm quite distracted too. with the markers, bum wipe, shredded carrots..
> 
> i sure don't want to hit the table and knock those markers down.


LOL at both of you for noticing the markers. I'm a professor so I use those a TON. No love for the lab coat?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

If I were a professor I would totally park my bike inside the classroom like that


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

fire02red said:


> Just after the maden voyage!
> 
> 19.6 lbs without pedals
> 20.12 lbs with eggbeaters
> ...


Isn't she just FLY! Man I love the blacked out look! And it's carbon!

Well, I couldn't take it any more and swapped my tires back out. I managed to shave about 1.2 lbs off the bike. I was going to take a picture of it but the battery on the camera is dead (now charging). But nothing new other than the tires! Bonti 29-3 2.0 on the rear and my old Nano 2.1 on the front. New weight of the Jabber is 20.9 lbs. I got it down to 20.5 by pulling my bar ends and swapping to my full carbon seat but I already know I won't ride it like that so I put the other seat and barends back on. F-it, it rides great and is a pound lighter than it was earlier today. Not bad for a steel frame! Obviously there is still room to shed some weight (wheels and fork for the bigger wt savings, then stem, bar, bb, even different tires...) but we all know that WW trek is a slippery road and never ends. For now, I just wanna ride!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

C-Dawg said:


> No love for the lab coat?


Nope, I'm a theorist. :thumbsup:

Sweet ride!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

The chain looks like the Shadow Conspiracy 1/2 link BMX chain. It is heavy as all get out! I had one on my Hoffman. I did not have the Hoffman together long enough to get good wear out of the chain but I heard from a bunch of folks that it stretches out quite a bit.


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

1SPD said:


> The chain looks like the Shadow Conspiracy 1/2 link BMX chain. It is heavy as all get out! I had one on my Hoffman. I did not have the Hoffman together long enough to get good wear out of the chain but I heard from a bunch of folks that it stretches out quite a bit.


I use a Shadow Conspiracy on my SS MTB...and I love it.

I have used many regular single-speed chains, and they all have broken on me. The Shadow Conspiracy chain is the only one that holds up. I have not had any stretching issues. I can't see how you could, those chains are far harder than other bike chains...I have broken chain tools on them more than once.

Give em' a try! I won't use anything else on a SS...MTB or commuter.


----------



## Santa Cruzing (Apr 16, 2011)

*Highball SS Rigid*

It's nice to post to this after spending so much time looking at all your bikes. I now have this the way I want - 18.25 # as photographed.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Santa Cruzing said:


> It's nice to post to this after spending so much time looking at all your bikes. I now have this the way I want - 18.25 # as photographed.
> 
> View attachment 676386
> 
> ...


Shiny!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Finished rebuilding my Paragon frame. Pretty much all the stock Paragon bits except the brakes, drivetrain (duh), and seatpost. XL frame with pedals came to 23.4lbs...not bad considering there are no weight weenie parts on this. Unfortunately my Monocog (aka Tank Bike) is now jealous of his sleeker and slightly fitter roommate.


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

2011 Sala Elmar, Flow with hope hubs. Going to get the avid Elixer lines cut down.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Say hello to the newest convert. I'm still running my stock chainrings because I am planning on getting a new single speed crankset in about a month. Also, I found out during the install that my 9 speed chain would not work with the new cog so I had to dig up this old crappy chain temporarily. Other than that, it runs like a dream! I love it!


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

2007 Gary Fsher Rig.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am not some guy who is going to give you the garage door standard pic so here it is behind an outhouse.


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

went from this









to this









and just yesterday back to a rigid singlespeed









32-17 magic gear. im probably gonna change out the short a2c aluminum fork for a steel salsa one. havnt ridden it yet, i just had 90ccs of fluid drained out of my right leg. the worst part is its been 50-65 degrees all this week.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

New to the Singlespeeds! Got an amazing deal last Thursday on the frame/fork/bb/headset on CL. It is a 2011 Trek Rig. Built the rest up with some used parts and a couple of new ones. Rides great! Took it on a small ride yesterday and just finished an epic ride (for me) today! Amazing feeling being able to clean some tough technical uphill with the SS!


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I am not some guy who is going to give you the garage door standard pic so here it is behind an outhouse.


Cool. Any details on your front wheel/tire/fork setup?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bikephotog (Feb 16, 2012)

Totally digging mine...Got it second hand on CL but after two rides this week I am very happy.SE Stout 29er | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## nmcaseman (Jun 9, 2006)

*Homegrown SS 650b*

Here's mine. 2001 Schwinn Homegrown frame, custom paint; Fox fork, Juicy brakes, Stans 355 rims with Hope II hubs. Magic gears 18 and 20 t with a 32 chainring. Been loving this bike for years. Love it even better with 650b wheels, which I added this year. Enjoy!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ How do you like that repair stand? There is one for sale on Craigslist in my area for like $50, I'm not interested in it, nor do I want it, but I was always curious what people thought of them..


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

jten9 said:


> Cool. Any details on your front wheel/tire/fork setup?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I bought it from a local forum guy as a whole complete front end but here is what I got.

Salsa Enabler fork. Mukluk takeoff
Surly Nate tire
Surly tube/rim strip
Surly ss hub/Vicious Cycles Graceful Fat Sheeba rim/skewer

Took it out the past two days and it's been a lot of fun, I want to get a studded rear tire then I think it would be perfect for winter.


----------



## Gaprider4Life (May 19, 2008)

Here's my contribution!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Stand*



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^^ How do you like that repair stand? There is one for sale on Craigslist in my area for like $50, I'm not interested in it, nor do I want it, but I was always curious what people thought of them..


I know you weren't asking me, but I owned one of those stands for years back in college and for a long time thereafter (now 20 years ago!). Along with me, it lived in the back of my truck and was my trailside/ camp/ full-time stand for many years. It was horrible. Very heavy, non-adjustable height, back cramps (even in my 20's), and kinda floppy. Clamp was a pain...

I'm sure some people like it though .


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

RE: Stand
Also bought one 25 yrs ago when I didn't have the $$ for a Park. Although, far from great, it has survived and owes me nada. Not the most stable, and unsure that I'd pay $50 for a used one today. If so, check the pivot weld on the seat clamp, as it has to really be cranked to keep the bike level.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

That's exactly what I was thinking guys


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^^ How do you like that repair stand? There is one for sale on Craigslist in my area for like $50, I'm not interested in it, nor do I want it, but I was always curious what people thought of them..


I had one of those. It was given to me in 1996, and it finally bit the dust about 6 months ago. The entire time I was wishing I had a good stand ... but I was just to 'frugal':


----------



## SpiderMike (Oct 5, 2005)

nmcaseman, sweet Homegrown. Makes me want to bring my Y2K model out of retirement. 

How is the tire clearance near the BB?


----------



## nmcaseman (Jun 9, 2006)

*ample*

Hey Mike. Clearance is ample in the back, about a half inch with a 2.1 Pacenti Neomoto. You should totally bring your Homegrown back with the 650b. One of the best hardtails ever made (IMHO).

nmC


----------



## nmcaseman (Jun 9, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^^ How do you like that repair stand? There is one for sale on Craigslist in my area for like $50, I'm not interested in it, nor do I want it, but I was always curious what people thought of them..


I agree with the other posters. Not a great stand but does the trick. I've used it for 15+ years and its served me ok. A little tippie, no vert adjust and screw down instead of a lever to clamp seatpost is inconvenient. That said, you'd be hard pressed to find any stand for $50.

nmC


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

IDK how I didn't realize it before, but as of earlier this month when I finished re-doing my KM, I no longer have any bike that is complete, that has gears in my stable anymore!! I kinda feel like a SS nerd at this point...

The next bike I will be going to the darkside and putting gears on tho, in fact the 1x9 setup from my KM..


----------



## bigfork (Jun 29, 2007)

*Siren - John Henry, Custom XL*

So, just added these to the Custom Frame Builders - Steel is REAL thread. Can't deny it's a single speed, though, so here she is. Took delivery June of 2010. First SS-specific bike I've owned, I love it. No complaints with the Paragon sliding dropouts. Ride it rigid as shown, and with Fox 32 F29 RLC when needed. The bike does plenty of racing, but I suppose it won't tickle the weight weenie's fancy...I'm big, and I break sh*t, so there ya have it...The only thing to have broken here is the Ergon bar end - could'a been my fault. Color is Lime Green Jello, and custom basically b/c it goes XL seat tube, L top tube. Props to Brendan at Siren and Mike C. at LaceMine29!!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

purdy bike


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

Went for a 5 mile ride today since its 60 Deg in Chicago. The single track and crushed stone is a swamp from the rain last night, so I went for a ride on the paved trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

My new SS conversion: 2011 Cannondale Flash 29


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ Nice looking bike! 
Wondering if the "Big Shart" sticker prevents seat theft, or keeps riders from following too closely?


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

sandyeggo said:


> My new SS conversion: 2011 Cannondale Flash 29


Nice!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

aeros said:


> Nice!


Thanks!



Flyin_W said:


> ^^ Nice looking bike!
> Wondering if the "Big Shart" sticker prevents seat theft, or keeps riders from following too closely?


I'm not sure about the Big Shark sticker but the Warning label has me seriously reconsidering this whole mountain bike thing -- seems sorta dangerous


----------



## eggshin (Jun 20, 2010)

Reading this forum convinced me to give it a try, went rigid as well.
I used my existing gear set, just added a singulator and a salsa cromoto. I'm excited to play with it this spring.

2010 Hardrock sport disk 29 15inch frame


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

*ridgeline sl*

19.2lbs & fun as hell!


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, that's a damn fine bike^^^


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

chestercospinner said:


> 19.2lbs & fun as hell!


Wicked setup. I checked velo sport with no luck seeing that sprock. Please, where did you get it.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

See banner at top of page.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> See banner at top of page.


Was that banner always there? Face palm. thank you.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Wasn't sure which pic thread was the most used/current so here's my 650b-ified Ragley Blue Pig!


----------



## mmoen (Jun 19, 2009)

*trek superfly ss*

15lbs 8oz


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

MMcG said:


> Wasn't sure which pic thread was the most used/current so here's my 650b-ified Ragley Blue Pig!


This thing.................is *****in! :thumbsup:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

mmoen said:


> 15lbs 8oz


I almost neg repped you for posting such a shitty photo of that fine machine.


----------



## bluevagrant (Jan 29, 2010)

MMcG said:


> Wasn't sure which pic thread was the most used/current so here's my 650b-ified Ragley Blue Pig!


How do you like that rig as a 650b? Did you ride it as a 26 before that?


----------



## 416deckard (Apr 9, 2011)

remix. derp


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

WTF is that? Come on folks, show a little respect. No one likes blurry porn!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

bluevagrant said:


> How do you like that rig as a 650b? Did you ride it as a 26 before that?


Just got it and built it up as a 650b bike (didn't try it in 26" mode).


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

mmoen said:


> 15lbs 8oz


Color theme is tops! :thumbsup:


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

mmoen said:


> 15lbs 8oz


Do you actually ride that?


----------



## scooby doo (Jan 5, 2011)

15lbs 8oz!? scale pics or it didn't happen! awesome bike by the way!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

15.8 or not, that looks sweet! Nice build there!

Mines not new but I jumped off the bike for a quick pic with the 3 Amigos! They were the 3 little elfs back prior to Christmas. Pretty funny that they are still there!


----------



## mmoen (Jun 19, 2009)

finger51 said:


> Do you actually ride that?


I did the whole wors series cat 1 open on that. And a couple of 100 milers.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

mmoen said:


> I did the whole wors series cat 1 open on that. And a couple of 100 milers.


Which parts didn't make it? A light bike is cool but I have a hard time believing one that light is capable of doing much off road without something breaking.


----------



## mmoen (Jun 19, 2009)

For the guy who needed a scale pic. Just took it and we r looking at 15lb 7oz


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

:arf:

Wait! We need to see the entire bike in the picture to ensure you are not lying down on the floor pushing on your bike with your little pinky to get the scale to read exactly 15lbs 7 oz.
Also, when was the last time you had your scale calibrated. I want to see a calibration verification certificate or it didn't happen!


----------



## mmoen (Jun 19, 2009)

To be honest with you I will just sit by the computer and take care all of your requests. I tried getting a full shot and you couldnt see the scale measurement so if you dont believe me dont . Thanks for looking.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

imho said:


> :arf:
> 
> Wait! We need to see the entire bike in the picture to ensure you are not lying down on the floor pushing on your bike with your little pinky to get the scale to read exactly 15lbs 7 oz.
> Also, when was the last time you had your scale calibrated. I want to see a calibration verification certificate or it didn't happen!


lol


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

mmoen said:


> To be honest with you I will just sit by the computer and take care all of your requests. I tried getting a full shot and you couldnt see the scale measurement so if you dont believe me dont . Thanks for looking.


Glad Solo Bellimino 'got it'.
Maybe mmoen is too sensitive to be riding a rigid bike...or at least a riding paradox.

Please, allow me interpret for you (in bold):



IMHO said:


> *This is a picture of a tongue hanging out. It means I am drooling over your sweet ride --->*:arf:
> 
> ***Wait! We need to see the entire bike in the picture to ensure you are not lying down on the floor pushing on your bike with your little pinky to get the scale to read exactly 15lbs 7 oz.
> ****Also, when was the last time you had your scale calibrated. I want to see a calibration verification certificate or it didn't happen!
> ...


Ya see, no one is really doubting you. Don't you feel better now. :cornut:


----------



## mmoen (Jun 19, 2009)

I felt just as good building my bike in my garage as I did posting a pic of it on a scale.


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

*Done!*

Heres my contribution, it took a while to get everything together but I am pretty happy I waited! (Yes I know brake line need shortening, unfortunately waiting on olives to enable me to do so).
Sir9: size large rootbeer
Niner Steel rootbeer fork
White Ind square taper bb
White Ind ENO cranks
White Ind 34t Chainrin w bashguard
Shimano XT Pedals
Chris King No Threadset
Pro Carbon 80mm Stem
Pro Carbon Hi Rise Bars
Ritchey WCS Ergo Foam Grips
Shimano XT Brakes (Black)
Ice Tech Rotors 160
Thompson Seat Clamp
Thompson Masterpiece Seatpost
Brooks Swift Titanium Saddle
Chris King SS cog 19t w spacers
White Ind ENO disc Hubs built onto Stans Archs
Loaded Titanium Skewers
Conti Mountain King 2.4 Front
Maxxis Ikon 2.2 Rear


----------



## scooby doo (Jan 5, 2011)

S.I.R. = Steel Is Rad


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Just finished the build. Off to break it in today.


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

I sold my GT Peace 9r and then converted my On-One Scandal.

In stealth mode


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

purdy


----------



## 68point5 (Oct 13, 2007)

GT-PEACE-9R-"BMX"-FIXED


----------



## brutal910 (Jun 2, 2010)

*diamondback ss*

my diamondback topanga converted to ss. still waiting for brake calipers. avid bb5.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Been posted before but now with a few tweaks...

Just short of the goal of under 25lbs without spending a ridiculous amount. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

The Thug said:


> I sold my GT Peace 9r and then converted my On-One Scandal.
> 
> In stealth mode


That is exceptionally nice!


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Monocog FF SS :thumbsup:


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

S.O.B. said:


> Jumped on the clearance price for this frame. It arrived Saturday, stripped and cleaned parts Sunday evening, built it up Monday after work. Comes in as pictured at 21.625 lbs or 9809g, not that weight matters (even though it does).
> First ride was Tuesday Night. Over 25 miles of single-track, It was clear this is the best SS bike I have ridden in terms of fit and feel. Finally, I have found the One (...err, the One 9).
> 
> Build list: (most parts were purchased used, or taken off my old FS to make this 'almost' a budget build).
> ...


Very, very nice job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SpryIP (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is my fairly new SS build:


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Frame Niner Air 9 Carbon
Fork	RockShox Reba RL
Headset	FSA
Tires	Continental Race King 
Wheels	Stan's Arch
Crankset	SRAM w/HBC Spiderless Chain Ring
Brakes	SRAM Avid X0
Seat Post	Niner RDO
Saddle	WTB Silverado Pro
Handlebar	Niner Flat Top Carbon
Stem	Thomson Elite X4

20#..


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*This one will be residing with me for a LONG time*


----------



## northwest (Jul 16, 2004)

scooby doo said:


> S.I.R. = Steel Is Rad


yup!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

so many nice bikes!! That jones and the SIR are dope


----------



## thall14 (Jan 29, 2011)

Live the SIR! Nice rear rear hub too. Almost didn't notice it in black! :thumbsup:


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

First ride today.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Northwest, are you at Syncline with the S.I.R. or someplace that looks similar? Great bike and pics, btw.


----------



## northwest (Jul 16, 2004)

Malibu412 said:


> Hey Northwest, are you at Syncline with the S.I.R. or someplace that looks similar? Great bike and pics, btw.


Yes, That is Synchline, and Mosier in the background.


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Let us know how the seat works out?


I've put some miles on the bike now and the seat feels just as, if not more comfortable than my WTB saddle on my other bike. With the groove cut out and padded shorts I can't feel any difference in the Spyder saddle and others I've ridden. So far, excellent seat with minimal weight.

One compliment I heard yesterday from a hiker at Blankets Creek in GA that I've never heard on my geared bike:

"You were so quiet...I didn't hear you coming"










Yes, that's what SHE said.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

My 2001 Homegrown


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Loonytik said:


> I've put some miles on the bike now and the seat feels just as, if not more comfortable than my WTB saddle on my other bike. With the groove cut out and padded shorts I can't feel any difference in the Spyder saddle and others I've ridden. So far, excellent seat with minimal weight.
> 
> One compliment I heard yesterday from a hiker at Blankets Creek in GA that I've never heard on my geared bike:
> 
> ...


Right on! That's looking sweet!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Well....My singlespeed crapped out today. I didn't get a chance to look at it very much tonight but I think the frame may be cracked. My wheel did not slip in the dropouts, and with the axle in the proper location in the dropouts the rotor now rubs the caliper adapter...pretty badly. Took it all apart, put it back together, and still does it....So I'm going to get a Surly 1x1 frameset :thumbsup:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

do it. you won't be sorry!!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

*Kish 29er*

Here is my new build, one ride so far:
Kish Ti frame + Kish Ti stem (love the detail on this)
Cannondale Lefty fork (non-carbon) with remote lockout (awesome for climbing)
Project321 Lefty adaptor steerer tube setup
Stans Arch wheels built by Project321 with their own hubs (I9 internals, jeez they are loud)
Racing Ralphs setup tubeless
Magura MT4 hydro brakes
Blacksheep custom bar (Kish blasted/brushed to match frame, looks great)
Specialized BG ergo grips
Specialized Romin Evo Comp Gel (new fav saddle I think)
Chris King headset and BB
Truvativ X9 cranks Cermikoated white
Homebrewed Components Ti spiderless ring (32T) and Ti cog (20T)
King cages (need a third for under DT still for the LONG rides)


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

The details on the Kish are just killing me. Great looking ride.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

That Kish is HAWT, congrats!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Recently converted Access SS on its first real off road test. So for I am liking it more as SS.


----------



## singleninerspeed (Aug 26, 2011)

*My singlespeed is nicer than yours*

Just messin with the forum, but really, it is pretty nice, and props to all the other nice rigs on this site, a lot of passion here


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

your singlespeed shows that you have a lot of money, but not enough to buy a singlespeed specific frame.... 
full Enve and a tensioner hanging off the back? 
do the math and find the magic gear!!


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

nice


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Friends don't let friends put tensioners on EBB frames :madman:

Glad to read you will soon get that sorted.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Dry Side said:


> Friends don't let friends put tensioners on EBB frames :madman:


but that's a paul melvin tensioner, a $90 add-on piece.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

mbeardsl said:


> Here is my new build, one ride so far:
> Kish Ti frame + Kish Ti stem (love the detail on this)
> Cannondale Lefty fork (non-carbon) with remote lockout (awesome for climbing)
> Project321 Lefty adaptor steerer tube setup
> ...


That Kish is the Shitz! 
One problem though is that pic where your eyes go right past the ceramic crankset, the hbc ring, the blue nipples...and right to that darn quicklink. I swear it stands out like a sore thumb. Next time please have the foresight to rotate your chain forward so we are not so distracted by such an eyesore. It is like putting a small picture of the elephant man next to a poster of Marilyn. You want to look at Marilyn, but the eye keeps wandering over to the elephant man...unless of course the quicklink is Ti and also made by Kish, then it is o.k..


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

S.O.B. said:


> That Kish is the Shitz!
> One problem though is that pic where your eyes go right past the ceramic crankset, the hbc ring, the blue nipples...and right to that darn quicklink. I swear it stands out like a sore thumb. Next time please have the foresight to rotate your chain forward so we are not so distracted by such an eyesore. It is like putting a small picture of the elephant man next to a poster of Marilyn. You want to look at Marilyn, but the eye keeps wandering over to the elephant man...unless of course the quicklink is Ti and also made by Kish, then it is o.k..


Now that you mention it. yeah.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I believe that is a Niner frame with an EBB. It appears to not just have a tensioner, but a derailleur since I see 2 pulley wheels. The only reason I could think of is that I am not familiar with his crank but if you use a bb30 crank in the EBB frames then you can't have an eccentric bb.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Well....My singlespeed crapped out today. I didn't get a chance to look at it very much tonight but I think the frame may be cracked. My wheel did not slip in the dropouts, and with the axle in the proper location in the dropouts the rotor now rubs the caliper adapter...pretty badly. Took it all apart, put it back together, and still does it....So I'm going to get a Surly 1x1 frameset :thumbsup:


The brown beast is dead?


----------



## trout_smith (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

My less than a week old 2012 Kona Unit. Everything is stock so far!


----------



## justdaman (Jan 1, 2012)

cross post from the rigid ss 29er thread

My custom made SS monster cross


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

justdaman said:


>


beautiful :thumbsup: i love it.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I really want that ^^


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> The brown beast is dead?


I'm afraid so, I've done everything I can think of and nothing is working...I've always wanted a 1x1 so I'm not too upset about it, I've just got to save up the money to get one.

So since my singlespeed is down I took my Stumpjumper FSR out on the paved trail yesterday for a short ride with my brother. I've got it set up with Stan's tubeless. Pulled it out, checked the tires, put air in the fork and shock. Went riding and everything was fine, then got a flat. Two tinnny little holes that the Stan's would have filled, but after sitting all winter and from riding last season some of the sealant evaporated and hardened. And I don't have any more sealant. :madman: Long weekend...

Donations?  (I'm kidding)

p.s. Don't even ask me if I put a tube in it, I did..apparently there are a lot of thorns in the tire or something. I ran my hands around the inside twice and still put two holes in a brand new tube trying to fix it.

I'm afraid to touch any of my other bikes, becuase I've broken (I guess) my two nicest by riding on pavement...

Cool story bro


----------



## bikephotog (Feb 16, 2012)

*SE Stout 29er*

My SE Stout 29er getting some laps in at Fort Benjamin Harrison on Indy's East side.
SE Stout 29er | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bikephotog (Feb 16, 2012)

haymitch said:


> My less than a week old 2012 Kona Unit. Everything is stock so far!


I really like this bike! Super sharp with the orange.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

S.O.B. said:


> That Kish is the Shitz!
> One problem though is that pic where your eyes go right past the ceramic crankset, the hbc ring, the blue nipples...and right to that darn quicklink. I swear it stands out like a sore thumb. Next time please have the foresight to rotate your chain forward so we are not so distracted by such an eyesore. It is like putting a small picture of the elephant man next to a poster of Marilyn. You want to look at Marilyn, but the eye keeps wandering over to the elephant man...unless of course the quicklink is Ti and also made by Kish, then it is o.k..


You are a hard man to please, James.
And now that I know you hate to look at it I'll be painting it pink.
Was hoping to see you at the race this coming weekend but going to ATL to watch BB instead!! It's been too long...

BTW, you are no longer welcome to test ride this beauty until you apologize for being so persnickity. Yeah, that's right - persnickety


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

yourdaguy said:


> I believe that is a Niner frame with an EBB. It appears to not just have a tensioner, but a derailleur since I see 2 pulley wheels. The only reason I could think of is that I am not familiar with his crank but if you use a bb30 crank in the EBB frames then you can't have an eccentric bb.


Yep, that is exactly what the issue is. From reading his first post on this bike in another section, the goal was to create a sort of Cannandale Scalple if you will. He used the awesome Can crank but it is a BB30 so he lost the EBB in the process. It isn't geared though, its still a SS.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*x post from 29er forum*









Just took my studded rear tire off (Gazza Extreme) and setting up for the rest of the year. Do have a Maxle Grande fork and wheelset setup for races this year so this will be what I ride most of the time for the season.

Put new grips on to try out and got ride of the horrible rim strip in favor of Stan's tape with valve.


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

My new Trek Marlin

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

bikephotog said:


> My SE Stout 29er getting some laps in at Fort Benjamin Harrison on Indy's East side.
> SE Stout 29er | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Taken in the reforested area just north and east of the Camp Glen Trail head. Great pictures. A Bicycle Team jersey. I bet we know eachother.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

haymitch said:


> My less than a week old 2012 Kona Unit. Everything is stock so far!


The background looks suspiciously like Germany and I swear I've seen that building before...

oh, and nice bike!


----------



## RiskE86 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hardrock Disc 2011*

Hey guys. Just went ss and :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I love it! I've been riding ss on the street but thought it might be nuts on the trails, then I realized shifting is slowing me down. Plus the power goes right down, it's awesome! Anyway this is a before and after of my Hardrock disc. Upgraded to BB7 calipers and Speed Dial 7 levers and they are the business. I'll probably get an ss frame eventually, no chainslap so far with the yess tensioner.Tried to find the magic gear, used online calculators, bought a bunch of chain rings and no luck. Currently 34:16.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Nice! Did you paint, powder-coat or anodize the frame?


----------



## RiskE86 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks! Yea I just did a rattle can job. Satin black always lays down evenly and I've used it on a few bikes.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Did you strip the frame down to bare metal or just roughen it up a bit?


----------



## RiskE86 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just sanded off the clear. This is the third bike I've done and the other ones have held up pretty well so far. The big name company's bikes are just too gaudy for me most of the time lol.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Hell, I'm thinking about doing that to my crappy Fetish Cycles road fixie/ss! Nothing like the Vader look!


----------



## RiskE86 (Jan 16, 2012)

I thinking about doing it to my new CAAD 10, lol. I don't know if I can do it yet though. Maybe when I do a rebuild...


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

I repainted my old Diamondback and did 3 coats of primer, 3 coats of colour and 2 coats of clear - and it's falling to pieces. Didn't use enamel. Thinking of stripping and polishing it to a mirror shine now though.....now where can I find 3 whole days in which to do it in????


----------



## RiskE86 (Jan 16, 2012)

If you have something good to strip it with give it a shot. I tried that once w/o paint stripper, just sanding and gave up. Finding somebody with a sand blaster would be best probably.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

I did a frame recently as a practise project and it turned out nice. It's about 30 hours of work though. The stripping goes quick - 3 to 4 hours and all the paint's off. It's the sanding with 320, 600, 800, 1200 grit waterpaper and the polishing that really takes the most time.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Here's the before pic - before I get accused of not sticking to the topic of this thread - it has a rigid CF fork now - but that paint's gotta go!


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

Scott Comp2, Kona P2 fork, Shimano BR-575 brakes, with 160mm rotors, random stock wheelset, michelin country rock tires, DMR chaintensioner, XT bb, chain and cranks, Deore steel chainring, Wellgo V8 Copy Pedals,


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## veloryan516 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is my Bword.


----------



## redvtwin2 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Ritchey P-29er*

24.08lbs
32x19


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice, though I see some new parts in your future:
Handlebar (white is the easiest to find)
Grips (Red, white or blue ESI's)
Crankset/Bash (Race Face has colors available)
Brake housing (an easy fix)
After all that is completed we can address the hub situation. 

Note: No need for a colored chain as that might be over the top.


----------



## RiskE86 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sick Ritchey!


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

My Misfit Dissent all put back together and ready for season number four.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cool ^^^ Love the originality. :thumbsup:


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*O'Beast on A Monkey*

My KM with a Carver Fork, Rennen cog, don't know how much it weighs but feels good to ride.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

davedivided said:


> My KM with a Carver Fork, Rennen cog, don't know how much it weighs but feels good to ride.


Wow, that's a big cog. Almost looks like a 1:1 ratio!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I hit the Seneca Ridge trail and while mi amigos were not there, some parts of their friends showed up!


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

r1Gel said:


> Wow, that's a big cog. Almost looks like a 1:1 ratio!


Yup, the cog is 24 and the ring is a 32, I am old and I have some pretty serious climbing to do on front range near my home.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Well, I hit the Seneca Ridge trail and while mi amigos were not there, some parts of their friends showed up!


First the RV Babyhead, and now the S/C Tres Amigos?
Looks like the mid-Atlantic has a trail thief. 
Hang 'em high!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I know right? Just ridiculous. None the less, I had a great ride and got to post up my bike again (not that anything has changed of course)


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Nice Vassago 1SPD*

This is the best pic I've seen of your ride. You must be out riding more since you post less these days.



1SPD said:


> Well, I hit the Seneca Ridge trail and while mi amigos were not there, some parts of their friends showed up!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Trying out a Kona steel fork on the Access. So far I am enjoying this shift backwards in technology. Bike feels more planted and responsive.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Race the Plank 3-18*

it's hard to keep the Lynskey's grounded...


----------



## liv_rong (Apr 11, 2008)

Just did this bikes first ever in the history of its life spring overhaul so I figured now would be a good time to take pictures. Not much has changed since last year except I swapped the brakes, chain ring and bash guard from my other less ridden bike that happens to have 26" wheels and also lowered the stem. Also, I hoped to have my new custom made one of a kind drop out chain tensioners installed today but the guy who made them couldnt come by today. So sometime this week expect a thread about those which will for sure be pretty awesome.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice B-side 120! How's it treating you?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Put new tires, bars, stem and post clamp on the monkey. It's sexy and I love it. Most fun bike I've ridden hands down..


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

I got this a few weeks ago 









I LOVE this bike. I've found myself wanting to ride it more than my Geared FS trail bike. Maybe it's because my only set of pedals is on this bike, or maybe it's super fun to ride!


----------



## bensmith87 (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is my almost complete wang with my road gearing 40/16, flip the wheel and change the chain ring for 36/20


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

1SPD said:


> Sorry, I think I will be keeping this one for quite some time. Part of me is wishing I had it completly blacked out minus the headset but it is what it is. Rides great, and is light enough to calm my WW illness....for now! I do wish it had the older 2010 graphics that were a smoked gray color though or even the newer black label flat black graphics!!!


 I have a new black CK headset with a black salsa seat clamp.....Lets trade


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Finally got my bike together. Redline d660 frame. Should I run the tensioner up or down?


----------



## bikephotog (Feb 16, 2012)

Kawigreen99 said:


> Finally got my bike together. Redline d660 frame. Should I run the tensioner up or down?


Sweet ride!


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Kawigreen99 said:


> Finally got my bike together. Redline d660 frame. Should I run the tensioner up or down?


many will say run it under the chain, so more chain wraps around the cog (increased contact)


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

bikephotog said:


> Sweet ride!


Thanks!



vespa14 said:


> many will say run it under the chain, so more chain wraps around the cog (increased contact)


That's what I figured... I just didn't know if theres too much slack to be taken up to run it that way.


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

esundell90 said:


> Put new tires, bars, stem and post clamp on the monkey. It's sexy and I love it. Most fun bike I've ridden hands down..


Cool bike, but you need a bigger place! actually I have beeen there and got the T-Shirt to prove it!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Angus said:


> Cool bike, but you need a bigger place! actually I have beeen there and got the T-Shirt to prove it!


Lol, no kidding. I move out in a month, well back to my parents for a bit, but then I'm looking for an upgrade this winter with more space.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

formu1fan said:


> I got this a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks familiar.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just finished building up my new 1x1 frame set!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Sasquatch is back in action and looking better than ever.


Right on man! When you gonna paint it brown?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasquatch is back in action and looking better than ever.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Sasquatch is back in action and looking better than ever.


I think I just time traveled!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Not paint, powdercoat :thumbsup: and I think I'm going to keep it black...looks sharp..if I had a camera better than what's on my cell phone you would see the sharpness


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

.surly ftw


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll chime in on This one, my Zion 737 that I just took delivery of yesterday!

(my thanks to fellow member skullman on giving me a sweet deal on this ride)


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Just finished building up my new 1x1 frame set!


Damn! That thing is awesome. And Huge!


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

my gt tequesta....the diamondback is not mine


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

2012 Lynskey Pro 29 SL (sm)


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Looks familiar.


Yup, I bought it from him about a month ago.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Rebuilt the One9 for my wife. Hopefully by the end of the summer she'll be confident enough to ride clips. Really looking forward to getting out and riding together this year :thumbsup:


----------



## mmoen (Jun 19, 2009)

Dry Side said:


> Friends don't let friends put tensioners on EBB frames :madman:
> 
> Glad to read you will soon get that sorted.


the air 9 rdo is not an ebb its a pf 30 set up cant put the ebb in it like the air 9 carbon different size shell


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

mmoen said:


> the air 9 rdo is not an ebb its a pf 30 set up cant put the ebb in it like the air 9 carbon different size shell


You sir are incorrect.

I believe Niner sells one, and also Problem Solver
heres a link.

Problem Solvers E46 Eccentric Bottom Bracket for PressFit 30 shells - www.neuvationcycling.com


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Niner advises against using eccentrics in the carbon Air 9 RDO frame.. Click on "_Specifications and Compatibility_" ..

*Niner Air 9 RDO*

Get the Air 9 Carbon if you want to run the EBB bottom bracket. I have one and it works great..










I guess one could run some sort rear tensioner like this on the RDO ..

*rennen design group :: rollenlager*


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Just finished my 1x1 build today and havent even had a chance to ride it on the trails yet!!! Most of the parts were transferred from another frame I had converted as a SS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tomi_K (Oct 28, 2011)

Milwaukee 29er - Reynolds 853 frame



















more photos in flickr


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet looking SS Tomi :thumbsup:


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

Damn, that's hot.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

4SEVEN3 said:


> Just finished my 1x1 build today and havent even had a chance to ride it on the trails yet!!! Most of the parts were transferred from another frame I had converted as a SS. :thumbsup:


Nice Surly. Does that sticker on the top tube say "Ride ****ing bikes" ?? hahaha


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

4SEVEN3 said:


> Just finished my 1x1 build today and havent even had a chance to ride it on the trails yet!!! Most of the parts were transferred from another frame I had converted as a SS. :thumbsup:


How ironic! I just built up a 1x1 frame last week, using parts from a previous conversion, and I have a "Ride a F*cking Bike" sticker on mine as well! :lol:


----------



## invader_zoom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cycsco Cycles Ti SS
Paragon Sliders and 44mm head tube
King Hubs
Crest Rims
Elixer CR's
Fox Float 100 1.5-1.125 tapered
Salsa Pro moto bar
Truvativ Stylo Cranks


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's mine.

Stroker Trails 160 f/r
Soulcraft Convert
Stylo WC SS bars
Black Spire Mono Veloce 32t/ Shimano DX 16t
Forge 120mm stem
Fox F100 RLC
Neuvation MTN MAX wheels
WTB Wolverine Race 2.2
Magic Silver Ourys.

The only thing I still want to change is the crank. It is the IsoFlow that came with the bike originally. I will get something else when I blow the BB up.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Jesus! I just notices this. Over half a million views. I guess people like their bikes simple. :thumbsup:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

modifier said:


> Jesus! I just notices this. Over half a million views. I guess people like their bikes simple. :thumbsup:


Simple and light and quiet makes a bike SO much fun.

It's more about your skill as a rider, and not the bike.

I know I'd rather ride my Rigid SS bikes than any 6in travel FS rig. But I guess thats me.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

I love sneaking up on people for the pass.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I like shredding stuff just as hard as people on the big FS rigs and keeping up. Its a challenge sometimes, but I find it more rewarding.


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

*Orange FTW...*

Tomi, nice Orange bike!

Here's mine:

Salsa Ala Carte
Salsa Cromoto fork
Avid Elixer 5 160mm F&R
Hope hubs & skewers laced on Stans Crest
WTB Mutano Race 2.4s tubeless
Miscellaneous CK, RF, and heavy parts
21.6 lbs

The Hope rear hub rendered by pretty orange daisy bell useless.


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

*Blue and gold too...*

And a bonus ride...my very first real MTB, which was then converted into an SS 6 months into its life. So yes, I never learned how to shift and is too old to learn now.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

esundell90 said:


> I like shredding stuff just as hard as people on the big FS rigs and keeping up. Its a challenge sometimes, but I find it more rewarding.


This is always cool, too.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

esundell90 said:


> Simple and light and quiet makes a bike SO much fun.
> 
> It's more about your skill as a rider, and not the bike.
> 
> I know I'd rather ride my Rigid SS bikes than any 6in travel FS rig. But I guess thats me.


Not just you. I don't own a FS bike, now I am wondering should even bother to get one.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a One9 with Fox and a Sir with Niner Carbon fork both SS. They are my primary bikes but since I am old (57) after a few heavy days, my knees start to feel achy, etc. and I ride my Jet for a few easy days to rest my old body parts. If you are young, then you can probably wait a few years for a FS bike.


----------



## wu501 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## brutal910 (Jun 2, 2010)

*single speed*

Cool single speed. What tensioner is that?


----------



## wu501 (Aug 12, 2010)

brutal910 said:


> cool single speed. What tensioner is that?


dmr sts


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's mine with some new bits and pieces!


----------



## brutal910 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice set up you got there. Greta pics.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I've never seen a good looking Cannondale until today. Thanks. Love the blue and orange


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

RIP Giant frame...



















Hello new Surly frame :thumbsup: Such an improvement.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Stevob said:


> I've never seen a good looking Cannondale until today. Thanks. Love the blue and orange


Good to hear. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## brutal910 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! You must be really tall. That's a really tall frame. Nice bike.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


Happy NFD. May we see the Surly's rear end?


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

Not a MTB, although I did the 83 Whiskeytown on one:








Gonna build this up for my 13-yr-old son: an 80-something 26" GT BMX cruiser frame & fork- unbroken..
Edit: Posted here as I'm gonna rig it as a SS *MTB*. My wife finished the 91 Cool Classic on it, BTW.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Hello new Surly frame :thumbsup: Such an improvement.


wow you are a big man:thumbsup:
Sury 1x1 is a great bike, it can do everything


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

bassteban said:


> Happy NFD. May we see the Surly's rear end?


Here's a pic I had on my phone from when I built it up...haven't taken any pics of it since I've ridden it yet..too busy riding  but here's a pic of the rear end..can take more upon request










And yes, for those of you who noticed..I am pretty tall


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


Nice- thank you.


----------



## Trumpits (Apr 12, 2009)

2012 Kona Unit in stock trim.

I love it so far after the first two rides, it took some getting used to. I feel like I'm a mile high with these clown wheels.

You guys should put strict warnings out for fools like me considering a SS, especially a full rigid.

The first ride was good, but the second ride involved much more climbing. I did not know muscle burn like that existed and by the time i got back to the truck after 12k I actually felt dizzy. I lied down in the box of my truck 5 minutes reflecting on the torturous ass kicking this Unit had just given me.

Ear to ear grin all the way home


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Heres my contributions to the thread

1991 DB Axis









Origin8 Scout 29er


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

brutal910 said:


> Wow! You must be really tall. That's a really tall frame. Nice bike.


 Haven't you seen the video? They may be a bit grainy but you can still tell Sasquatch is friggin huge.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

How are you tensioning the rear wheel?



BlueCannon said:


> Here's mine with some new bits and pieces!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Singular Swift SS*

My latest, new grips and handlebar.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

ThreeD said:


> My latest, new grips and handlebar.


 I love this bike:thumbsup:


----------



## js27mw11 (Mar 17, 2012)

I really like the look of the orange Kona Units.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Dan0930 said:


> How are you tensioning the rear wheel?


I had a tensioner but when I switched to a half link chain I was able to dial it in just enough.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I've posted it before, but I think my little dinglespeed is now officially "finished"

How it looked when I brought it home from the co-op


All done


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

bassteban said:


> Not a MTB, although I did the 83 Whiskeytown on one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't mod the frame/fork at all if it's for sure one of the 26" BMX GTs, not the beach cruiser style. The original 26" BMX GTs are a sought after collectors item


----------



## belikewater (Feb 10, 2012)

Stevob said:


> I've never seen a good looking Cannondale until today. Thanks. Love the blue and orange


this. That SL2 is sexyyy, the blue and orange looks great


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

My inbred went on a raw diet.


----------



## digbmx4130 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice Dillons trodaq.


----------



## digbmx4130 (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is my 07 hardrock..


----------



## mr.chainsaw (Sep 7, 2010)

Salsa Selma. i have a Reba XX on it now and put some fatter Geax tires on it. i love this bike


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

My practitioner of black magic!


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

That is very nice


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks its my Favorite bike!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

MMcG said:


> Those kinked top tubes on those Misfit Fe frames scare the beejezus outta me.


It's just horrible. It's really not hard to form that from a single tube.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice Rides!!


----------



## mr.chainsaw (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to having a few beers after work and looking thru a thousand pages of SS bikes from all over the country.


----------



## fst aslp (Aug 17, 2009)

My SS is on the right.

2007 Rig painted New Belguim Red by Spot.


2012-03-30_15-28-57_204 by FST ASLP, on Flickr


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

jmmorath said:


> Just don't mod the frame/fork at all if it's for sure one of the 26" BMX GTs, not the beach cruiser style. The original 26" BMX GTs are a sought after collectors item


Most definitely BMX- I know the original owner; thankfully, not a hammerdog, back then or now. I also raced one of these at Whiskeytown(83):








I would've brazed canti mounts back in the day, but not now- this will be a semi-resto, nothing irreversable.


----------



## mr.chainsaw (Sep 7, 2010)

should have put them in order but the copper Mary was my first SS. i later broke that frame and Haro sent the black and pink frame as a replacement. Got a sweet deal on the Misfit but didn't like the sliders at all so went all in on the Selma, fork and BB/cranks.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Trumpits said:


> 2012 Kona Unit in stock trim.
> 
> I love it so far after the first two rides, it took some getting used to. I feel like I'm a mile high with these clown wheels.
> 
> ...


You inspired me to take all of the geary stuff off of my KM, it feels soooo much better, not sure what I was thinking!


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> You inspired me to take all of the geary stuff off of my KM, it feels soooo much better, not sure what I was thinking!


Pics!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


> You inspired me to take all of the geary stuff off of my KM, it feels soooo much better, not sure what I was thinking!


Yeah, did that this year and I'm not looking back. Taking the gears off my monkey made it 80x more fun and playful


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay here it is, I'm cheating a bit, not officially a single speed. It's wearing street shoes.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is my new old bike!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Those of you who ride converted SS and have suspension forks, do you ride locked out or not?


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

p08757 said:


> Here is my new old bike!


loooove these classic GTs!


----------



## 03bart (Jan 28, 2004)

*2004 Matt Chester Mutinyman*

Latest iteration.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

Cormac said:


> Those of you who ride converted SS and have suspension forks, do you ride locked out or not?


My Pro Cruiser has an IRD fork that is purportedly designed to flex fore/aft at the crow, giving a simple suspension; it is in fact very forgiving. When THAT one is my main rider, I do not lock out as I can't. My other candidate for *main* is an older Scalpel, which I haven't quite got all the bugs out... I can see using the lockout on occasion, but IIRC these bikes rode very nicely even w/the shocks fully active, pounding hard up a steep climb. I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

vespa14 said:


> loooove these classic GTs!


Thanks! I couldn't see myself parting with my old friend, so I had it converted to a SS. This may be my favorate ride now. Too bad its going to rain the next few days and over the weekend. :sad:


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's 2 of the 3, the third is a 29-er.

First is my daughter's Specialized Rockhopper tranformed into a SS. Thanks Whit at Meryweather Cycles for the Discos. They work great. 42x18 tensionerless gearing. I just need to source a trusty shimano V-brakes for the rear. 

Second is my Salsa Juan Solo - this SS began as a weight weenie project, but the decided to just replace parts that was low maintenance.


----------



## bigfork (Jun 29, 2007)

*Lock out no problem*



Cormac said:


> Those of you who ride converted SS and have suspension forks, do you ride locked out or not?


Cormac. I built a rigid 29'er for long races. I had mixed results: on the one hand I loved the climbing power of my rigid singlespeed along with the lightness of the carbon fork. That said, I got brutalized trying to descend technical terrain on certain courses, especially 5 or more hours into an event. Long story short, I grabbed a Fox suspension fork with lockout. I climb locked, and unlock for most everything else...it was the ticket for 50 - 100 mile races in technical terrain last year. Suspension fork without a lock-out would bum me out.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Cormac said:


> Those of you who ride converted SS and have suspension forks, do you ride locked out or not?


I ride squishy the whole time and I have no trouble with climbing.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

bigfork said:


> Cormac. I built a rigid 29'er for long races. I had mixed results: on the one hand I loved the climbing power of my rigid singlespeed along with the lightness of the carbon fork. That said, I got brutalized trying to descend technical terrain on certain courses, especially 5 or more hours into an event. Long story short, I grabbed a Fox suspension fork with lockout. I climb locked, and unlock for most everything else...it was the ticket for 50 - 100 mile races in technical terrain last year. Suspension fork without a lock-out would bum me out.


:eekster: Crazy miles! 
A remote lockout would be nice! Maybe I'll go that route when I finally get around to an official build.



BlueCannon said:


> I ride squishy the whole time and I have no trouble with climbing.


you have an air fork on your SL2? I know on my SL it's a spring so I don't know how well it would climb unlocked under SS conditions. I'll have to try tomorrow.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Cormac said:


> :eekster: Crazy miles!
> A remote lockout would be nice! Maybe I'll go that route when I finally get around to an official build.
> 
> you have an air fork on your SL2? I know on my SL it's a spring so I don't know how well it would climb unlocked under SS conditions. I'll have to try tomorrow.


Yes mine is air.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's mine...


----------



## anthonyk (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's mine:


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

nice


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

BlueCannon said:


>


your chain is on backwards. Interlock Chain :: The Shadow Conspiracy
also, those things stretch like a mofo. pretty soon, you're going to need a tensioner again. this will also wear out your cog and chainring faster than a normal chain.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah but it looks cool, duh :lol:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

A chain of halflinks is not really a good idea. Half links are known to stretch like crazy. If you are a 150 lb guy that is a spinner, it might work, but if you are like most of us, you will be replacing that chain soon if you ride much.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

IF you ride SS you're gonna have to deal with chain strech at some point. Horizontal Dropouts ftw


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Just use tensioner and don't mind about adjusting your rear axle for chain tension.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

bkirby10 said:


> Here's mine...


Nice, clean looking bike, I really like it!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

jackspade said:


> Just use tensioner and don't mind about adjusting your rear axle for chain tension.


Never had the best luck with tensioners. It's the only way on my other SS to make it SS. But I have to run a chain keeper, keep having to replace springs/rebuild the tensioner, it makes more noise, I have had it ripped off once, lol.

Just a bit simpler with horizontal dropouts, or an EBB if I ever have a bike that has that. I've heard thats actually the ticket for tensioning stuff


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> your chain is on backwards. Interlock Chain :: The Shadow Conspiracy
> also, those things stretch like a mofo. pretty soon, you're going to need a tensioner again. this will also wear out your cog and chainring faster than a normal chain.


Thanks, I noticed that shortly after taking the pics. Was in a hurry to get it installed I guess. That's ok about the stretch, I've got a tensioner. I couldn't find any reviews out there so I just have to find out for myself.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

bmx riders have been riding and learning to hate half-link chains for a few years. I put one on my bmx bike and it stretched to the point that it would not fit on my cogs after a few weeks.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh well live and learn I suppose. I'll get my 25 bucks out of it and then I'll get a better one. I'm not worried about it. Didn't know stretch was that big of an issue with half link. Just trying to find a way to lose the tensioner. I don't have the money for another bike atm so horizontal dropout are not an option. Now that I have fallen for single speed I will buy a single speed specific frame next time. As for now though, this is how I roll.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

It stretches because there is a bend in each link and the bends start to straighten. I have seen a clyde stretch one noticeably on one ride. Also, instead of a new frame, someone makes an eccentric hub for the rear wheel (I am sure others on this forum will remember what it is called). You could just buy a new rear wheel with that hub or rebuild your current wheel with one of those hubs.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my setup in a couple different SS configurations:


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

^ I like the second configuration best! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

yourdaguy said:


> It stretches because there is a bend in each link and the bends start to straighten. I have seen a clyde stretch one noticeably on one ride. Also, instead of a new frame, someone makes an eccentric hub for the rear wheel (I am sure others on this forum will remember what it is called). You could just buy a new rear wheel with that hub or rebuild your current wheel with one of those hubs.


Makes since, I'll have to check out that eccentric hub although I'm ok with a normal chain and tensioner too. I'm at 155lbs so hopefully I can get a little more life out of my chain. Although I like to think I can lay down some pretty mean torque...


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I just remembered: Eno Hub made by White Industries.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

yourdaguy said:


> I just remembered: Eno Hub made by White Industries.


I was just looking at that online. It's the one that comes up on all the searches. $140 though... I'll stick with a $10 tensioner for now.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

And the disc brake version is around $155, but still less than a frame.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## crankless (Apr 7, 2012)

SSSSSSSS here's mine


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

esundell90 said:


> Never had the best luck with tensioners. ...
> ...keep having to replace springs/rebuild the tensioner,


No need to fiddle with springs etc. if you have a tensioner that does not have springs. My Rennen tensioner has been totally reliable without any tweaking.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i really liked the sette knock off. oh, and the singulator was a huge disappointment.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just re-posting my bike because the photo site I've used will disappear in not-too-distant future and I cannot edit my old posts.










Oh, nowadays the bike with the Rennen tensioner is my road bike, AKA Suburban Assault Vehicle.


----------



## jdbruner (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm so disappointed that I got to the end of the thread!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Just ordered the sette SS conversion kit and tensioner off pricepoint. Might have to order some spacers somewhere if I can't get the right chainline. But we'll see. My LBS had none of the parts required for the conversion. 

Hopefully by the end of the week I'll be able to actually post a picture in this thread!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jdbruner said:


> I'm so disappointed that I got to the end of the thread!


do not frown, we have two more threads for you:

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/post-your-singlespeed-281890.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/post-your-singlespeed-94113.html

and if you dig old bikes:

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/show-off-your-vintage-ss-rigs-423641.html


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> do not frown, we have two more threads for you:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/post-your-singlespeed-281890.html
> 
> ...


I've posted in those too.  Just saying when I see a SS w/a loose chain I wanna fix it...


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

cormac: Surley makes a spacer kit that has all chainlines covered.


----------



## Cale Maybin (Apr 10, 2011)

with a new fork


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Went on some epic rides this weekend on the KM. This bike just eats up the miles and generates many smiles along the way....

Snapped some pics of the big wheel in it's natural habitat.
















after the ride, it was kinda mucky in spots, but it looks good dirty...


----------



## Westrider7 (Feb 11, 2006)

esundell90 said:


> Went on some epic rides this weekend on the KM. This bike just eats up the miles and generates many smiles along the way....
> 
> Snapped some pics of the big wheel in it's natural habitat.


Sick bike. I dig the purple bars. So whats the story with those Surly stickers? I have seen that font on one other bike. Is it a certain year or are they aftermarket?


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Cruz de Piedra, San Luis, ARG


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Westrider7 said:


> Sick bike. I dig the purple bars. So whats the story with those Surly stickers? I have seen that font on one other bike. Is it a certain year or are they aftermarket?


thanks!

The stickers are OEM. They're off the Surly Pacer, a road bike. I just think they look better and less gaudy than the standard surly decal set.

The Bars are Chromag Fubar OSX's. They rule. One of the best mods I've made in a while was shorting the stem, getting wide ass bars and changing my stack height a bit. Made worlds of difference.

Only downside with them being so wide (which I like 99% of the time) is that there is that 1% of places where it's a tight squeeze between the trees with those bars, lol. Learned hard the other day bombing down some pipeline trail and snagged a sapling with my bars, and it sent me ass over teakettle.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Gotta learn to do wheelies with the bars turned to get through trees :thumbsup: Super fun and effective! I do it on tight squeezes even if I can fit


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*my transition trans am*

love it!!!!


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^ That looks great! How wide are those bars? Like 780?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Gotta learn to do wheelies with the bars turned to get through trees :thumbsup: Super fun and effective! I do it on tight squeezes even if I can fit


Oh I do, but it's kinda hard, for me at least, to wheelie bombing down a steep hill 



BlueCannon said:


> ^^^ That looks great! How wide are those bars? Like 780?


They look like the same bars I have, just in yellow. If they are uncut, they are 780mm


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

I like yours as well. Love me some wide bars.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

BlueCannon said:


> I like yours as well. Love me some wide bars.


ME too. The feeling of control and extra stability you get from them rocks.

You have the answer bars on that c-dale right? How wide are those?


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

esundell90 said:


> ME too. The feeling of control and extra stability you get from them rocks.
> 
> You have the answer bars on that c-dale right? How wide are those?


They are actually the Easton Havoc. A little wider that the Answer. They are 750mm and I love them! Noticeably better climbing due to all the extra torque I can apply with my upper body. Great control too.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

BlueCannon said:


> They are actually the Easton Havoc. A little wider that the Answer. They are 750mm and I love them! Noticeably better climbing due to all the extra torque I can apply with my upper body. Great control too.


Werd


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally got her dialed in, complete with stem slam. This bike eats singletrack for breakfast! :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

sweet ride trutone. it looks all business.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't laugh! This is the start of a project.



I got this because I want to make a 1890/1900s style path racer similar to these:



They were very similar to a modern single speed 29er and the weights were not that much higher, and some were just over 20lbs.

All the weight loss was from removing as much unnecessary metal as possible, no light alloys, so there's going to be a lot of grinding and filing going on over the next few months, so all the upgradeitis will be achieved with sweat, not cash. 

The intention is to race it in a 12 hour or a SS race for fun.

I've got a few NOS parts accumulated, and it's surprising how light many of them are. For example the steel small flange front hub is about the weight of a modern disk hub. I'll be using 29er rims because I can't find 2" tyres for a 28" (635mm), but that's only 13mm difference in diameter. The rims are wood and weigh around 500 gms.

Edit: btw the bike as is rides nicely, can get up and maintain a good turn of speed, and is silent with no rattles or squeaks. When you consider the mileage it has done, that's good. The geometry means there's a bit of flop at low speed, but a different fork will cure that (or maybe it's the unaccustomed feel of upright narrow bars). Braking is more of a gentle retardation process though...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

cool idea!! You should race in 1890's garb too, sweet facial hair and all!!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

esundell90 said:


> cool idea!! You should race in 1890's garb too, sweet facial hair and all!!


Don't worry, that is going to happen too.

I've got a roll of Harris Tweed for the natty race wear and I've already got the facial hair - just need to source some authentic moustache wax for a proper handlebar moustache.


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*wide bars*



BlueCannon said:


> ^^^ That looks great! How wide are those bars? Like 780?


it is 780, race face atlas, i like wide bars


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Cale Maybin said:


> with a new fork
> 
> View attachment 689059


Very nice.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Goodness*


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice redline!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

esundell90 said:


> nice redline!


What, that old thing?  Thanks... and a +1 rep to you sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I was highly considering building one, but I did the KM instead. Still like em tho. Simplicity at its finest.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Those Monocogs just look "right".


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

esundell90 said:


> I was highly considering building one, but I did the KM instead. Still like em tho. Simplicity at its finest.


Yeah, but the KM is not too shabby either. :thumbsup:



vaultbrad said:


> Those Monocogs just look "right".


Here's another pic for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I just love rigid SS 29er's.. They're just like big BMX bikes that you can ride all day. They are bikes that encourage hooliganism. And that's ok by me


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm really just a bit curious if anyone has ever successfully utilised any disassembled cassettes in between those spacers. My LBS is selling an old Sunrace cassette that doesn't involve machining which makes the job easier.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*My Carve*

here is mine. no touching please...


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

My trail stomper on a recent ride:










And my curb hopper:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

one incredible donkey said:


> And my curb hopper:


^ tits. my 24" curb hopper is still having some on-going changes..


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Holy Rollers look so beastly. I may look into them when my Country Rock tires fade out. I had them on my P3 back in 2004 and liked them. What's the width on those?


----------



## Crazycarwes (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

one incredible donkey said:


> Holy Rollers look so beastly. I may look into them when my Country Rock tires fade out. I had them on my P3 back in 2004 and liked them. What's the width on those?


size is 24 x 2.4

i love holy rollers so much that i have them in all of my bikes. they perform better than k-rads in both pavement and hardpack.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

this page is all goodness, I need to get me a set of Holy Rollers.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I built this up a week ago ... On One 456 with 650b front and 26 back and a 34/15 gear combo


----------



## xbombtrackx (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine so far


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

I have successfully used the cassette spacers to space a single cog for SS use with absolutely no issues.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

divernick said:


> I have successfully used the cassette spacers to space a single cog for SS use with absolutely no issues.


That way you wont need to use SS/BMX chains, is that correct?


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Zoke2 said:


> I built this up a week ago ... On One 456 with 650b front and 26 back and a 34/15 gear combo


Looks great! Why did you go with the 456 instead of the Inbred if you were going single speed? Does it have a favorably geometry or something?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

kaneshiro76 said:


> That way you wont need to use SS/BMX chains, is that correct?


I use "normal" 9 speed chains with SS specific cogs and chainrings, and plan to keep doing so. Just have to make sure I don't buy extra wide cogs..


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

perttime said:


> I use "normal" 9 speed chains with SS specific cogs and chainrings, and plan to keep doing so. Just have to make sure I don't buy extra wide cogs..


Thanks for the info sir! I really plan to as well. The cogs that came with Da Bomb SS conversion kit aren't that bad to be honest. Like 2 credit cards stacked together and they seem really flat to me. But my LBS's mechanic insists I get the BMX chains. I'm starting to think its the 10speed Deore crank chainrings that's gonna be throwing the chains off. :skep:


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

kaneshiro76 said:


> That way you wont need to use SS/BMX chains, is that correct?


I actually don't use the cogs from a cassette, just the spacers - I use single speed specific cogs that have a higher tooth profile. This prevents the chain from skipping off the cog if I get my chain tension wrong. (read: if I am too lazy to adjust my non-sprung tensioner)

I have a 1/8" wide chainring up front so I do need to use a BMX-width chain, even though my cog at the rear is 3/32" (8/9-speed) compatible.

I find BMX chains are cheap and strong so I don't mind using them. I pay about $7 for a chain and it lasts me about 6 months.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

divernick said:


> I actually don't use the cogs from a cassette, just the spacers - I use single speed specific cogs that have a higher tooth profile. This prevents the chain from skipping off the cog if I get my chain tension wrong. (read: if I am too lazy to adjust my non-sprung tensioner)
> 
> I have a 1/8" wide chainring up front so I do need to use a BMX-width chain, even though my cog at the rear is 3/32" (8/9-speed) compatible.
> 
> I find BMX chains are cheap and strong so I don't mind using them. I pay about $7 for a chain and it lasts me about 6 months.


That's good info as well and I appreciate it sir!:thumbsup:
The only problem with the specific BMX chain model that the mechanic prescribed is that it's been out of stock for quite a bit. He recommends a KMC K70 (product code is K810). I got a non-sprung tensioner as well (Da Bomb RL-4) but in as much as the chain is concerned there's really no advise whether the stores here will have it in stock any time soon. :madman:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

kaneshiro76 said:


> I'm starting to think its the 10speed Deore crank chainrings that's gonna be throwing the chains off. :skep:


My first SS bike had a regular Deore 9 speed ring for pretty long. It wasn't quite ideal, with lower tooth profile and the ramps, but worked OK, as long as I didn't have much chain slack.

Since then, I've gone for 3/32" wide SS or Downhill chainrings, cogs with wide base and 3/32" teeth, and high quality 9 speed chains like Shimano CN-7701. Cheap chains seem to stretch more and are also harder to keep clean.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*Update on my Diamondback SS*

Now with ESI grips and carbon fork.

10.5kg


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

perttime said:


> My first SS bike had a regular Deore 9 speed ring for pretty long. It wasn't quite ideal, with lower tooth profile and the ramps, but worked OK, as long as I didn't have much chain slack.
> 
> Since then, I've gone for 3/32" wide SS or Downhill chainrings, cogs with wide base and 3/32" teeth, and high quality 9 speed chains like Shimano CN-7701. Cheap chains seem to stretch more and are also harder to keep clean.


I'll look into those items and see which I can find here. 'Not really planning on keeping all 3 chainrings on the Hollowtech. Maybe 32T until I can find a better chainring or crankset if I get lucky. Thanks for the advise sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

divernick said:


> Now with ESI grips and carbon fork.
> 
> 10.5kg


Nice rig! :thumbsup:


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

kaneshiro76 said:


> Nice rig! :thumbsup:


Thanks bud!

Now I need to do something about the frame - strip and polish, anodise or powdercoat....can't decide


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Anodize if you can find someone to do it for a reasonable price. Your best bet might be Co-Motion Bikes. Otherwise powder-coat.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anodised! And share the photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

My new One9. I've had it for about five weeks now - this photo taken right after I built it up.

Great bike.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^^Good God!^^^^ That deserves a rep. +1


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

newportl said:


> My new One9. I've had it for about five weeks now - this photo taken right after I built it up.
> 
> Great bike.


Props to the owner!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

yourdaguy said:


> Anodize if you can find someone to do it for a reasonable price. Your best bet might be Co-Motion Bikes. Otherwise powder-coat.


Wow, just been quoted $50 to anodise my frame if I strip it myself - now to choose the colour.........


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

divernick said:


> Wow, just been quoted $50 to anodise my frame if I strip it myself - now to choose the colour.........


Holy hell where did you find that deal? I have frame that would be pink in a heart beat if I could find a price like that.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

yellowjeep said:


> Holy hell where did you find that deal? I have frame that would be pink in a heart beat if I could find a price like that.


I'm in Johannesburg, South Africa....


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

divernick said:


> I'm in Johannesburg, South Africa....


Ha, fair enough. I missed that little detail. Looking forward to what you come up with.


----------



## campdog (Oct 1, 2008)

Sold my full suspension cadabra,its not high end but I really like it.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

campdog said:


> Sold my full suspension cadabra,its *not high end but I really like it*.


That's all that matters! Besides then you can laugh at all the guys who've spent twice as much on their bikes as you blow past em! :thumbsup:


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

My new Highball SS


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

newportl said:


> My new One9. I've had it for about five weeks now - this photo taken right after I built it up.
> 
> Great bike.


Awesome bike!


----------



## atekt (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nice FerrouSS, Are the Santa Cruz Drop out kits now available for the highball? Also, do you have a weight on the bike?


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the dropouts are available. 21 lbs. And it is pretty comfy after 4 or 5 hrs


----------



## atekt (Jun 25, 2010)

Not a bad weight at all, What did you change from stock?


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

Wheels are Hope/Stan's, cranks are XTR, bar is Truvativ WC, BB7's. It was a frame only.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

*My everyday ride*


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

velopax said:


>


This reminds me Swiss military bikes quite a bit...


----------



## belikewater (Feb 10, 2012)

fishcreek said:


> ^ tits. my 24" curb hopper is still having some on-going


Specs on this?? Cool bike


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

velopax said:


>


Tank comes to mind looking at this


----------



## damnitzhym (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's mine. 32x20t. Started riding S/S last year after derailleur hanger snapped and had to either single speed or walk out of the woods. It wasn't as tough as I'd thought it might be, but very challenging. Built this one to ride during the week after work to build strength and stammina, then ride 1x9 FS for longer weekend rides.


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

Without cross-posting too much, here's one shot of my new build... There are more pics among a few other threads(Triton Thread, Rigid 29er Thread)...


----------



## eworth781 (Jun 2, 2011)

*New Bike*

Just finished building her last night, let the fun begin...


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Dual SS*

Converted my 69er geared to rigid 69er SS. Waiting for my HBC spiderless front chainring, otherwise it was pretty cheap. 30 dollar steel fork and 30 dollar 17 degree salsa handlebar added to parts bin items.

Didn't worry too much about weight as the combined total shown is about 260 pounds and I'm not sure how much help I'll get from my SS "stoker".


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

just picked up a 2007 rig today. already swapped the stem, handlebar, and grips. eggbeaters on order and i plan to swap my thomspon seat post and rxl carbon saddle between this bike and my 2011 paragon.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

RenoRacing said:


> Without cross-posting too much, here's one shot of my new build... There are more pics among a few other threads(Triton Thread, Rigid 29er Thread)...


This one deserves another post :thumbsup: and a rep! Nice freaking Triton.


----------



## lobstermike (Apr 29, 2012)

Heres mine...british Dawes, reynolds tubing, 32x19. Wasnt sure if i'd like the SS style of riding, but can honestly say i love it. Love the simplicity, the challenge and not handing money over to the bike manufacturers every 5 minutes.


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

RenoRacing said:


> Without cross-posting too much, here's one shot of my new build... There are more pics among a few other threads(Triton Thread, Rigid 29er Thread)...


Nice!


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I call this one Dog Walker. I walk my dog on local trails with it


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice- here's my 47 Schwinn- middle child had me slam the seat so she could rock it:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice bar frame. Love it. I'm looking for one too.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

alex_sdca said:


> Converted my 69er geared to rigid 69er SS. Waiting for my HBC spiderless front chainring, otherwise it was pretty cheap. 30 dollar steel fork and 30 dollar 17 degree salsa handlebar added to parts bin items.
> 
> Didn't worry too much about weight as the combined total shown is about 260 pounds and I'm not sure how much help I'll get from my SS "stoker".


That's not a 69'er, that's a 469'er with the 24 at the rear.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

My other SS was getting lonely, so I built a SS commuter. 47x17 gearing and 35mm knobbies:


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

251 said:


> My other SS was getting lonely, so I built a SS commuter. 47x17 gearing and 35mm knobbies:


Love it! I need a commuter and this is exactly what I have in mind when I have the money. Commuting on the MTB gets old and so does swapping out cogs to go between what I need for off road vs on road.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

GFs new bike.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ha!*



7daysaweek said:


> GFs new bike.


Wow- for an honest moment, I was thinking, "why would Gary Fisher be riding a Niner?"


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

alshead said:


> Wow- for an honest moment, I was thinking, "why would Gary Fisher be riding a Niner?"


I was totally with you on that one! LOL!


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

Dude its May how do you still have two boxes of candy canes and a candy cane leave of jelly beans.


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

*2010 GT Peace 9r*

Love the white Kona Unit and the white Surly Steamroller.. Here's my white single speed:


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

I love my single speed mountain bike so much that I bought a single speed cyclocross rig for commuting to go along with it. Love this thing!


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

RenoRacing said:


> Without cross-posting too much, here's one shot of my new build... There are more pics among a few other threads(Triton Thread, Rigid 29er Thread)...


That's gorgeous. Nice build!


----------



## singleninerspeed (Aug 26, 2011)

Now that's a perfect set up and the picture is amazing


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

bassteban said:


> Very nice- here's my 47 Schwinn- middle child had me slam the seat so she could rock it:


And thats something I wish I had sitting in the garage.

My fairly typical misfit. It's an awesome ride though. Fast, agile, and supple. Bought used as it sits 'cept for grips and pedals.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

oromis said:


> Dude its May how do you still have two boxes of candy canes and a candy cane leave of jelly beans.


They're reeses pieces not jelly beans...

You weren't supposed to see those


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

extremedave said:


> My fairly typical misfit. It's an awesome ride though. Fast, agile, and supple. Bought used as it sits 'cept for grips and pedals.


Like.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

i love this thread!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I don't have any pictures just yet, but I have been working on some things the past few weeks. No, not a new bike, just a bunch of new parts. Hopefully I'll get some new pictures of it this weekend as everything should be done by then.

I can say that the new XTR M985 race brakes are frickn awesome and weigh considerably less than my Elixer CR's did (new brakes weigh in at about 430g complete-not including rotors). Sure they aren't in the R1 range but they cost me 1//3 of what R1's do!


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice build! I have a similar no-disc tab GT frame as my SS.


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

Oops! I'm lost. Btw, awesome rides in here!


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's my rigid Access 29er. Running it 30/18 and it is at 19lbs 12oz now. Makes for a fun ride!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

belikewater said:


> Specs on this?? Cool bike


Thanks!

'10 Haro F24. Odyssey pivotal seatpost, clamp, brake lever and pedals. Thomson stem, CK headset, Kabal chainring and Tioga Spyder saddle (hard as a rock). Tons of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

my ride yesterday and saw this rodent by the trail..


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I saw a porcupine once on the trail, it was kinda a freaky experiance!


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

Cross post from the Surly thread, same bike, new color but still singlespeed!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

htnswches said:


> Cross post from the Surly thread, same bike, new color but still singlespeed!


That is a beautiful color. Me likey!


----------



## bat56 (Jun 28, 2010)

Somebody asked for homegrowns. Here is mine. Sorry I am showing you the wrong side, but there is nothing exciting over there anyway.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just after my ride testing out the Ikons for tomorrow. They did really well the trail was very sandy and they held their own (race is a big sand pit anyways and it regardless of weather), was a few mud spots and they held like a larger knobbed tire would. I attribute that to the 3C compound mostly, especially on the uphill stone climb.





Just cleaned


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## DoubleD85 (Jun 16, 2011)

Very awesome rides!


----------



## The Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

My '94 Rockhopper converted. Original chainrings were not separable, so I got this new one and then used a conversion kit. Got it powdercoated (only $75!) and its ready to go. Weighs in at 24 lbs.


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

SE Racing Stout. Slightly modified

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

The Jake said:


> My '94 Rockhopper converted. Original chainrings were not separable, so I got this new one and then used a conversion kit. Got it powdercoated (only $75!) and its ready to go. Weighs in at 24 lbs.


Nice. How do you adjust the tensioner? I have the same one and I just push it down as hard as I can and crank the bolt tight. Seems to work, but I don't know if it's to tight or not?


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

Just spent a few days reading this thread all the way from page 1, there's so many awesome bikes, enjoyed every page of it.
I'll get around posting my fleet of singlespeed bikes whenever I have enough posts to do so.


----------



## mr.chainsaw (Sep 7, 2010)

MAGAIVER said:


> Just spent a few days reading this thread all the way from page 1, there's so many awesome bikes, enjoyed every page of it.
> I'll get around posting my fleet of singlespeed bikes whenever I have enough posts to do so.


I did the same thing. Took me 3 nights and many beers. Lots of very nice SS's on here


----------



## The Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

Cormac said:


> Nice. How do you adjust the tensioner? I have the same one and I just push it down as hard as I can and crank the bolt tight. Seems to work, but I don't know if it's to tight or not?


I just cut the chain as close as I could without the tensioner, so when I put it on I just had to push it down a little. You can see in the photo that its only about 1/4 of the way. The chain is pretty tight compared to my regular ride. After I got it set up I realized that I really don't need the chainstay protector.


----------



## wvjeeper (Oct 3, 2008)

Dhalsey, love the stout ride one myself. Can I get some specs on the fork, Ive thought about puting a suspension fork on mine.


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

wvjeeper said:


> Dhalsey, love the stout ride one myself. Can I get some specs on the fork, Ive thought about puting a suspension fork on mine.


it's a chain love special. A marzocchi 44 micro ti reduced down to 100 mm. I also cut off my cantilever brake posts before I had it powder coated. I'm having trouble finding replacement stickers though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

Last weeks ride.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

I think you have your Ikon's mounted backwards



dhalsey said:


> SE Racing Stout. Slightly modified
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

*19.53 lbs*

I have finally broken 20 lbs!!!! Not bad for a mass produced (well not any more...thanks to them going out of business) steel frame!

Ok, may not mean much to alot of you folks out there but it has been a bit of a quest. So here it is, (as many have seen before-but with new shoes!)

Hope EVO Pro II's
Sapim CX-Ray spokes
Black nipples
Stans Crest rims, yellow tape and valves
Maxxis Ikon 2.2's
Ashima 160 rotors
Surly 17t cog
Toronto Cycles ti rear hub bolts (stock bolts were like 31.4g each! Ti ones are 30g for the pair!)

Ok so I'm still waiting for the ti rotor bolts to arrive as well as an HBC 18t cog in red, and a red cassette lock ring. But other than that I am quite happy! I got one ride in on it so far and if the weather holds out I will be out on her again tomorrow for hopefully 20+ miles. Rides great, wheels feel stiff and the tires are fast! The gearing is a little more challenging on the climbs but I was riding on my dual Bronson tires with a 16t the other day so it actually felt better.

Weight of bike before going to dual Bronsons (had an Ikon on the front and a Bounty 29.3 on the rear) was 20.86. Weight with new wheels as pictured (minus computer and spare tube) is 19.53!

At this point, I think I am done! Well for a little while anyway. Might get a new red HBC chain ring and some sort of red ceramic bb in the next few months or over the winter. But other than that, I just want to ride it!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

What chain is that 1SPD?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

1SPD said:


> I have finally broken 20 lbs!!!! Not bad for a mass produced (well not any more...thanks to them going out of business) steel frame!


nice bike


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll have a stab and say KMC X9SL TiNitride


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^Correct you are! I saw it a while back and new I needed some bling!!!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Stevob said:


> I'll have a stab and say KMC X9SL TiNitride





1SPD said:


> ^^^Correct you are! I saw it a while back and new I needed some bling!!!


Nice, thanks! :thumbsup: I think I'll have to buy that chain sometime in the future. I've just added several upgrades and need to slow down a bit 

Here's my single. Its already in here but I've added some upgrades.


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

*a little bit here, a little bit there...*

repost; upgraded the crank (I believe it's a DH crank) and some bling chain!


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Air9 with PS EBB, Niner 18t cog, Surly spacers, and e-thirteen 32t ring.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

*my new blackbuck*

Mark Slate put out a second batch of frames, here's mine.

I've been riding a Singular Swift, which I like a lot. I've only got one ride on this one, but it felt nice. Fits real good. Handles nice. I moved most of my parts over from the Bianchi SOK I had which is why my 960 cranks are a little scuffed up.

Some build notes:
hadley hubs w/dt swiss rev's laced to WTB hoops, tubeless
Fox 100 rlc w/15mm axle (want a terralogic...)
Shimano xt brakes 885's, I think
enduro ceramic bb

and some crappy pictures.

































I don't know what it weighs. I know that I could stand to lose a good 20lbs. so there's that...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's my first entry to the world of singlespeed....

http://forums.mtbr.com/gt/1994-gt-karakoram-ss-build-up-781700.html


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

no flashy colors though. post my first ride saturday


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> no flashy colors though. post my first ride saturday


That thing looks like fun!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

OneBadWagon said:


> That thing looks like fun!


i absolutely love it. sure, some of that can be due to the novelty, but i have had MANY single speeds in both 26 and 29 flavor and love this one. the only other one that was nearly as much "fun" was my By:Stickel due that radical geometry and i miss that bike. The downhill prowess of this one as a rigid was freaking outstanding.

zero regrets


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side! Enjoy your stay...

Nice GT!


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

marpilli said:


> Here's my first entry to the world of singlespeed....
> 
> View attachment 696718


Love the Skelly headtube badge. Social Distortion is one of my all-time favorite bands.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's my misfit Dissent AL.
Specs:
-Misfit Dissent AL
-Easton XC one wheelset
-Salsa 17 degree wide sweep AL handlebar
-Merek Carbon stem and seatpost
-Selle Italia saddle
-Exotic Carbon Rigid Fork
-Raceface XC crankset (33T)
-JBC Cog (20T)
-Avid Juicy 5s
-Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4
-Ergon grips with small barends


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*easton xc one SS wheels*



Jonesy33 said:


> Here's my misfit Dissent AL.
> Specs:
> -Misfit Dissent AL
> -Easton XC one wheelset
> ...


So how do you like those wheels? I see a lot of mixed reviews, but have a pair in transit to try out myself.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

FoShizzle said:


> no flashy colors though. post my first ride saturday


What a piece of crap! You should send it out to me so I can destroy it for you. Hell, I'll even send you mine as a replacement so you won't feel so bad.

Very nice! Love the curves and who needs color with something like that! Nudity is a good thing. All that extra color coating does is add weight!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm still Jones'n for a Jones or a BS! Beautiful bikes really! But you guys should know me by now. I would like to build one up with a bunch of purple anno parts on it just to be different!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

1SPD said:


> What a piece of crap! You should send it out to me so I can destroy it for you. Hell, I'll even send you mine as a replacement so you won't feel so bad.
> 
> Very nice! Love the curves and who needs color with something like that! Nudity is a good thing. All that extra color coating does is add weight!


ha...i love it. i actually love both my bikes and now that i have a proper single speed, i will convert my 1 and only other bike to a 12-speed for diversity as its currently a dinglespeed


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I can hear the chain slap and rattle already! But I'm pretty sure that if I had a second mtb one of them would be geared for sure.


----------



## yosshaa (May 16, 2012)

This is my Specialized Cross Trail 29er RAT
Its pieced together and a pig at 30 pounds but it sure it fun and a nice change of pace from my road bike.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

1SPD said:


> I can hear the chain slap and rattle already! But I'm pretty sure that if I had a second mtb one of them would be geared for sure.


but thats the beauty of a dinglespeed, in my case anyway - there is literally no difference as relates to chain slap as compared to a pure singlespeed


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

My On One Summer Season. Most fun bike I have ever ridden.







This was set up as a 36/18 "magic gear". Recently switched to a 22 rear cog with a tensioner for a trip to virginia. Think It will settle it out with a 20 or so. Less of a wrestling match than the 18.


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> but thats the beauty of a dinglespeed, in my case anyway - there is literally no difference as relates to chain slap as compared to a pure singlespeed


That hammerschmidt set up might have to be my next set up... sweet


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Been rockin this set up for about a week now. Finally remembered to take the camera with me this time!


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

you can actually run that sette pushing up. only uses one bolt, but it only needs one. im a fatty and ran my reken 32/14, and one bolt held it solid.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

marpilli said:


> Here's my first entry to the world of singlespeed..


cool bike :thumbsup:


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

jscusmcvet said:


> That hammerschmidt set up might have to be my next set up... sweet


thanks. the great thing is that you can sort of have the best of both worlds quite easily. for a girly man like me, the puss-out gear (i.e., low gear on hammerschmidt) is great to allow for seated climbing. and with the single speed rear hub out back, i have a milled down XT cassette (from jones) allowing me to put a 6-speed cassette on the King SS rear hub thus, making it a 12-speed which is incredibly perfect for all around riding


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

voodoochild said:


> Mark Slate put out a second batch of frames, here's mine.
> 
> I've been riding a Singular Swift, which I like a lot. I've only got one ride on this one, but it felt nice. Fits real good. Handles nice. I moved most of my parts over from the Bianchi SOK I had which is why my 960 cranks are a little scuffed up.
> 
> ...


Love the Blackbucks!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

ilmfat said:


> you can actually run that sette pushing up. only uses one bolt, but it only needs one. im a fatty and ran my reken 32/14, and one bolt held it solid.


I was wondering. Looks like a chainsaw blade the way its set up now. Which hole in the tensioner did you use at the derailleur hanger? The one that is already there, just take the skewer out and pivot it up or use the skewer hole at the derailleur?

I didn't think to use just one hole. As it is now I tried to push up but there wasn't enough adjustment using both. Pushing up would wrap more chain around the cog hence more efficient and less likely to slip. On the steeper climbs where I have to grind up em I notice the chain will skip occasionally. I thought it was the tensioner coming lose. Looking at the pic, it might just be because not enough of the chain is wrapped around the cog? Chain could be stretched to, I dunno, but if that was the case I'd imagine I'd experience far more skipping.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Cormac,
It looks like you can maybe take a link or two out of the chain to start with as that will take some of the slack out right there. 

the way the tensioner looks, I would think you could simply flip the chain to the top side of the pulley then loosen the silver screw, slide the tensioner up towards the chainstay and then tighten it back down. That should allow for a better wrap around the cog as well as take the slack out of the chain.

As far as it skipping, that is exactly what the issue is. I had this problem when I first tried a conversion kit with the pulley pushing down on the chain. As a result, there was less chain in contact with the cog and when you have to really get on it and grind it out, the frame actually flexes. Add in a few bumps here and there and the chain is just naturally going to skip. 

I think you are headed in the right direction and you seem to have a good idea of what will make this work better for you.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

*New one...*

Soma Juice just finished a week ago...


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

1SPD said:


> Cormac,
> It looks like you can maybe take a link or two out of the chain to start with as that will take some of the slack out right there.
> 
> the way the tensioner looks, I would think you could simply flip the chain to the top side of the pulley then loosen the silver screw, slide the tensioner up towards the chainstay and then tighten it back down. That should allow for a better wrap around the cog as well as take the slack out of the chain.
> ...


My chain is about a half link to short if I cut it to be tight. So I've added a half link to my ever growing amazon order that I have yet to place. As it sits using the tensioner to push up doesn't take up enough slack, it's still pretty loose. The bolt on the tensioner wheel actually hits my chainstay. So I'll have to deal with it as is for now until I get a half link, then I can take out a full link and throw the half link in and have the perfect length. At least for the 18t.

I could put my 16t on, remove a full link and it should be perfect. Maybe I should have a few chains? One for my 18t, one for 16 also one for 20 and 14t when they come in. There is a variety of trails around here all of which justify the different tooth count. What's a good way to store chains? I think I read somewhere on here you could use transmission fluid?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well that is a pita! Sorry to hear about the chain drama. I have been fortunate I guess to have sliding dropouts on my frames but I have run into the issue of my chain being too long if I wanted to go to my 16t fw in the past. I too have a couple of 1/2 links on hand in the event I run into a problem. Definitely worth having. But judging by the above posted picture it really looks like pulling one link out would still leave enough slack for the tensioner to do its job. But those are just pictures and I am sure you have tinkered around with it enough to know.

If you are going to stick with a tensioner then you probably don't need separate chains for every gear set up. I mean the tensioner should be able to absorb some of that for you. 

I know you have a growing Amazon list but I think the tensioner that I heard the most good reviews about is the Yes one as well as alot of praise for the Surly. Both can be used to push the chain up rather than down.

As far as storing chains. Well I just happen to have a couple of 10spd chains from my road bike days that I can't seem to part with even though I no longer have an official road bike let alone one with Campy 10 spd on it. None the less, both chains were cleaned up after swapping bikes to one that had SRAM red on it. I cleaned the chains with chain cleaner and then used the air compressor to dry them off for the most part. I then let them hang over night to finish drying. The next day I simply lubed them up like I normally would with a quality chain lube and then stuck them in zip lock bags. They have now been in those bags for almost 2 years and they still look like brand new chains! Unfortunately they don't fit the drive train on my SS or I would have used them years ago.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm gonna be headed to the LBS in a little while. I'll see what kind of tensioners they have, if any. Also pick up a few half links. I need to get a chain whip to even change the cogs. May as well pick up the overpriced park one. At least I know it'll last unlike the cheap one I did have on my growing order. Figure I'll use it enough to justify the price. 

I am stuck with the tensioner for now at least. I don't know when I'll be able to pick up a SS frame, probably not till next year sometime so in the meantime this is what I have to work with. And when I do I'll need to also get a new stem and fork since currently it's a 1.5" steerer. Damn cannondale and their uniqueness. The 1.5" head tube is one thing I liked about the bike. Nice beefy look to it, but now it's a hindrance.


----------



## TreksterFueleX (Jul 28, 2009)

bkirby10 said:


> Soma Juice just finished a week ago...


Damn, that thing looks nice. Love the color and the way the seat makes it pop out. Bet it climbs like a goat.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

TreksterFueleX said:


> Damn, that thing looks nice. Love the color and the way the seat makes it pop out. Bet it climbs like a goat.


Thanks. It climbs well for my old butt but I am in the market for a squishy fork since rigid is a bit rough on my abused shoulders...


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here my Vicious Cycles Metal Guru, fairly sure I've not posted it before.










I love this bike, set up is a Pauls rear hub with a NC-17 tensioner, working flawlessly. I've a few upgrades planned namely brakes and tyres but apart from that its perfect


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

bkirby10 said:


> Soma Juice just finished a week ago...


Nice! Like the color scheme a lot.


----------



## Paul Killian (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you having any problems with the headset creaking? I've some posts about this problem. I'm strongly considering this build but don't want any issues.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

bkirby10 said:


> Soma Juice just finished a week ago...


Give me your bike!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Fixed! Maybe...pending a test ride. It looks good, but I dunno if just one bolt will hold it tight enough. I now have about 2 - 3 more teeth in the chain than I had before. Assuming the tension stays right it should be virtually slip proof. Had to put the 16t on to get the right chain length. Until I get a half link sometime in the next couple weeks when I place that order...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmmmmm, not sure if it will hold either. I know the Surly one actually has a spring to it that once you have it configured in push up or down mode (you have to take it apart and flip some pieces around) keeps the tension on the chain rather than what appears to be fixed with yours and one bolt.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Heres my freshly converted single


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

1SPD said:


> Hmmmmm, not sure if it will hold either. I know the Surly one actually has a spring to it that once you have it configured in push up or down mode (you have to take it apart and flip some pieces around) keeps the tension on the chain rather than what appears to be fixed with yours and one bolt.


Tested on an 8 mile ride and it holds. Was a little loose at the end. I'm gonna throw a lock washer under the bolt to help hold it tight, but as it was the chain was still tight enough that it wasn't sloppy!


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

His and hers...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

beautiful bikes!


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

It's a lousy cell phone pic I took on the first ride after I got it. But I just scooped up this '05 Kona. It's going to be my '08's best friend (or possibly worst enemy as they fight for seat time).


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## vald (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello This is my updated Singlespeed. It's very fun to ride and jump ...


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

Two new SS in the family. My son got a new bike which spurred my desire for one as well.
My first mountain bike purchased in 1993 was in need of a new BB. That lead to a whole crankset. Still running original derailer. Waiting for Surly Singleator to arrive.
What fun! MY Motobecane may follow suit, or just may have to build another bike with a modern frame. Thanks for all the inspiration on this forum!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

[QUOTE

SE Racing Stout. Slightly modified

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

What travel is the fork and if it's over 100mm, how does it ride?


----------



## Boosted GP (Mar 10, 2007)

What frame is this? very nice.



FirstStateCamber said:


>


----------



## dhalsey (Aug 10, 2010)

It's a Marzocchi 44 micro ti reduced down to 100mm. Great fork. It rides better with a 80 mil steel or carbon fork. But if I would have know how those felt I would notice.



SS Hack said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> SE Racing Stout. Slightly modified
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What travel is the fork and if it's over 100mm, how does it ride?[/QUOTE]


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

new pics of my Lynskey..


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

A little bit of a better pic of my raw Inbred.


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

My Ari...


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

vudu said:


> new pics of my Lynskey..


27.5 rear ?


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

as of now 26" rear, 27.5" front.. i will be building up a complete 650b wheelset in the next few weeks..


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

gmmeyerIII said:


> Two new SS in the family. My son got a new bike which spurred my desire for one as well.
> My first mountain bike purchased in 1993 was in need of a new BB. That lead to a whole crankset. Still running original derailer. Waiting for Surly Singleator to arrive.
> What fun! MY Motobecane may follow suit, or just may have to build another bike with a modern frame. Thanks for all the inspiration on this forum!


So I guess Deore chain line and Q-factor is the same everywhere.
I wish I can get narrow Q-factor but stuck with the chainstay.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

Still waiting on my HBC spiderless ring for my xtr m950s and my red ashima rotors.

If you're wondering, I'm missing two fingers on my right hand...thus, a dual pull lever.

Sent from my Evo3D using my thumbs


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

Operator error...double post

Sent from my Evo3D using my thumbs


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

50,
Major props for still riding!
How does the dbl pull lever get balanced f --> r?

...telepathy


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Updated one9. Moved to xt brakes and a standard niner chainring.


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

Awesome kickstand!


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

Flyin_W said:


> 50,
> Major props for still riding!
> How does the dbl pull lever get balanced f --> r?
> 
> ...telepathy


Well 2 years ago when it happened, I rode fixed for a while...fun bit not efficient for racing so I found this lever. I started with an even distribution f and r, but if I was breaking at all going into a corner I would wash out, so now I have it set to lock in the back and slow in the front.

And the prb is post ride recovery. It goes perfect with my garage sale purchase on the way home from the trail yesterday. $50!









Sent from my EVO 3D using my thumbs


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

*New Lynskey build*

Mine.

20.8 lbs as pictured. This was my 50th birthday present to myself, and the last bike I will ever buy (shhh... that's what I'm telling my wife).


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Sunrise*

Sun coming up behind black mountain with the heavy marine layer to the west


----------



## ryanusuke (May 18, 2010)

Must stop myself collecting photos of bikes posted here...


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

vald said:


> Hello This is my updated Singlespeed. It's very fun to ride and jump ...


What stripped/repainted frame is that? It's oddly reminiscent of my Norco Bigfoot, but cable guides are in different spots, there's a headtube/downtube gusset, and it's got canti bosses...


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

Update from a few posts back... Rotors came in....









So now the bike looks like...









And I have these polished xtr cranks and this hbc ring on order to complete the build...










Sent from my EVO 3D using my thumbs


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Dion said:


> A little bit of a better pic of my raw Inbred.
> 
> https://distilleryimage10.s3.amazonaws.com/ca101c369fd711e1ab011231381052c0_7.jpg


How do the welds look? I was thinking of just stripping the paint off my Inbred and going for this same look but others cautioned me that the welds could/would look terrible.


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like to know what brand spacers did u use for the rear cog. I am interested in getting similar anodized spacers. Where did you get them?


----------



## MikelDuke (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine is already on track:


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

ryanusuke said:


> Must stop myself collecting photos of bikes posted here...


 I'm the same way...my own little fantasy bike porn stash!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I really like that color of blue! Do you know what it's called?



rasse1977 said:


> My Ari...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

*Happy Bday!*



JeffL said:


> Mine.
> 
> 20.8 lbs as pictured. This was my 50th birthday present to myself, and the last bike I will ever buy (shhh... that's what I'm telling my wife).


Well, I got 9 more years till I hit 50 but this is very promising! The bile looks great! I think the only thing I would try to get my hands on would be an Erickson or BS laid back post just to smooth out the laid back look and match things up a little more! Hell, I can't wait to turn 50 if this is what I have to look forward to!


----------



## Jezandu (May 29, 2012)

My newly converted single speed bike. Loving the single speed experience. Bike weighed 23lbs when it was geared. Looking to put carbon rigid forks on it soon as well as a 'proper' front chainring.

Check it out on my little blog Following The Chainline


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it just perspective or is that front wheel smaller than the rear? And what size rotors are those? Holy frick, they look enormous.


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

My new Niner One 9. Need to find me a good tapered fork now.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

larryo108 said:


> Is it just perspective or is that front wheel smaller than the rear? And what size rotors are those? Holy frick, they look enormous.


It's perspective. Both wheels are 26". Front rotor size is 203mm... 

Coupled it with the non series BR486 with metallic pads, they bite just nice. Not overly powerful and does the job when needed.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

"My new Niner One 9. Need to find me a good tapered fork now."

Niner makes a pretty good one!!!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Kaizer said:


>


Chainring size?


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

That black Niner is top shelf Kirk.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Chainring size?


26x20.


----------



## nanerpuddin (Dec 28, 2008)

Love this bike...


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

Singlespeedin' at Picketpost


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

1SPD said:


> "My new Niner One 9. Need to find me a good tapered fork now."
> 
> Niner makes a pretty good one!!!


Ha - no doubt the Niner carbon forks look great! However I want a fork that moves up and down about 100mm  I wish I could warm up to the rigid fork because I think they win handily from an aesthetics standpoint.



J3SSEB said:


> That black Niner is top shelf Kirk.


Thanks J3SSEB. There are some great looking bikes on this thread. I go back and forth - sometimes bling and bright colors appeal to me the most and then other times the stealthy looking bike is my favorite.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

*"Bigfoot"*

I posted my bike here before, but I've updated it to "bigfoot" configuration: Rigid front fork, 2.4" high volume front tire, 2.25" high volume rear, both tubeless. 32x18 gearing, it's happiest on tight, steep, and rooty single track.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

i.a.n. said:


> I'm not a big sticker fan, so the fork and frame are bare, the wheels are next. This bike is stupid fun.


Let me guess, white wheels?


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

I think it looks pretty sharp as it is. Would look good though with black grips and a red seatpost collar!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, a white post and black wheels would look good. I like white cars with black wheels.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

i.a.n. said:


> Red collar and white seatpost are next...maybe even a white saddle.


A wise man once said, "A place where a sweaty ass sits for hours on end is no place for white". This is why most saddles are black or brown.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*sick saddle - comfy, light and cheap*



i.a.n. said:


> Red collar and white seatpost are next...maybe even a white saddle.


i am very pleased with this saddle. light, comfy on short or long rides and fairly inexpensive. wears pretty well too: Forté Pro SL Saddle - Performance Exclusive Components


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

one incredible donkey said:


> A wise man once said, "A place where a sweaty ass sits for hours on end is no place for white". This is why most saddles are black or brown.


Anything white on outdoor equipment of any kind has never made sense to me. Keep in mind I have a dresser full of yellow t-shirts ...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

goodoljake said:


> i am very pleased with this saddle. light, comfy on short or long rides and fairly inexpensive. wears pretty well too: Forté Pro SL Saddle - Performance Exclusive Components


Looks good Jake. The saddle matches the paint job nicely!

I switched to a Niner fork on mine. Rides less harsh than the Carver.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

here is mine, 1994 Giant Atx 890, I've been building it up and taking it down always looking for more parts But this is how she sits today. Cane Creek hubs/wheelset, White Ind. Eno crank with 32tooth and 16t cog. Surly spacers, Xt brakes/levers, crank bro grips,Dmr tensioner,Tioga spider pedals.


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Engin


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

jddjirikian said:


> Engin


Swap the cages for stainless & she's money. Hot either way, really... nice sled.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*Carve SS rules.*



i.a.n. said:


> Red collar and white seatpost are next...maybe even a white saddle.





Stevob said:


> Looks good Jake. The saddle matches the paint job nicely!
> I switched to a Niner fork on mine. Rides less harsh than the Carver.


i see you've made a couple other changes too from the original build. looks good. we need to update your carve page too. i got a buddy to pick up one of the frames too as he is a giant and needed a 23". he loves it.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's my new Surly KM, with a little bling...
Brand new Reba RLT Dual Air, Bontrager RXL Saddle, Specialized Fatty Lockons, Shark tooth Bash guard and a new WI 20T Freewheel. Next will be a tubeless setup and I am sure much more!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, still impressed with some of the beautiful SS's in here!!


----------



## Devildog1775 (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's my Niner


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

redwing24 said:


>


Sooo sweet.
My retro SS is almost done, just waiting on the mailman...


----------



## jmacjgm (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Took some new pics of the SE Stout I built for SSUSA:


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Cherry Season!*

I'm going to miss this thing when it's gone.


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*mine !!!*

trans am, geared 36-18 love this thing!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

still experimenting with handlebars:

Carnegies 685mm









Kore risers 710mm
(can't find the dang photo!)

Origin 8 Garry II's with a tall Salsa stem


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

*took my Single Speed for a camping trip*


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

*Singlespeeding with kids*

Okay, excuse me for the road version, but there is very little chance to find dirt tracks in the area i live now...

This is my only bike at the moment, a commuter, a tourer and a monstercross wannabe.  It's a dinglespeed with 32x18 as a main gear and 28x22 as a backup option. Never needed the lower gear up to now, and switched to 32x15 since the photo was made. The hills are really less of a problem than flats that's why the higher gear.. It's a zero elevation sea shore area here, so the tallest "hills" are actually river banks.

May get a second wheelset with an 8 speed IGH somewhen in the future but so far really liking the SSer..


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

velopax said:


>


The carradice bag and the front rack are nice. How tall are you may i ask? And what are the tires, are those Mondials or?
Like your build!


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

mikhalit said:


> How tall are you may i ask? And what are the tires, are those Mondials or?


I am 1.84m, frame is 60cm and the tires are Marathon XR (559-57)


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

velopax said:


> I am 1.84m, frame is 60cm and the tires are Marathon XR (559-57)


I see, somehow i was convinced those are 28 inch tires.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

My Chumba HX1 reborn as a 26" SS. 

I used to run this bike 1x9 with 650B wheels. Moved that stuff over to a full suspension frame and rebuilt it to use at an indoor mountain bike park opening nearby.

It came stock with an eccentric bottom bracket. Bought a cheap SS conversion for an old 26er wheel I had hanging on the wall in the garage. Truvative Stylo SS crank from the parts box. 32/20 gearing. BB7 brakes, Fox Float RLC @120mm.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

mikhalit said:


> Okay, excuse me for the road version, but there is very little chance to find dirt tracks in the area i live now...
> 
> This is my only bike at the moment, a commuter, a tourer and a monstercross wannabe.  It's a dinglespeed with 32x18 as a main gear and 28x22 as a backup option. Never needed the lower gear up to now, and switched to 32x15 since the photo was made. The hills are really less of a problem than flats that's why the higher gear.. It's a zero elevation sea shore area here, so the tallest "hills" are actually river banks.
> 
> May get a second wheelset with an 8 speed IGH somewhen in the future but so far really liking the SSer..


This looks hecka fun. Especially with the kiddos. :thumbsup:


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are some new pics of my SS...


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

*Giant Xtc*

My dad finally let me build up a singlespeed from parts laying around the garage. I'm excited to take it out for a spin today! 


DSC02535 by jmunoz97, on Flickr


DSC02532 by jmunoz97, on Flickr


DSC02531 by jmunoz97, on Flickr


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

you build that withh parts lying o the garage? NICE


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

i wish i had xtr cranks lying around my garage


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

mikhalit said:


> Okay, excuse me for the road version, but there is very little chance to find dirt tracks in the area i live now...
> 
> This is my only bike at the moment, a commuter, a tourer and a monstercross wannabe.  It's a dinglespeed with 32x18 as a main gear and 28x22 as a backup option. Never needed the lower gear up to now, and switched to 32x15 since the photo was made. The hills are really less of a problem than flats that's why the higher gear.. It's a zero elevation sea shore area here, so the tallest "hills" are actually river banks.
> 
> May get a second wheelset with an 8 speed IGH somewhen in the future but so far really liking the SSer..


Wow, that looks fun.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> My dad finally let me build up a singlespeed from parts laying around the garage. I'm excited to take it out for a spin today!


I don't like Giant but I like your bike. I love the color theme and the red tensioner is just perfect. I don't like the color of the fork but who care with color it's Fox.

I bet that's a lightweight bike.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's an upgraded pic of my IF. I still have to put the new brakes on.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's my other single speed.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Now that I have one I can post...here it is...just finished the build today...


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Salsa El Mariachi ...my first singlespeed!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS! I love the Salsa Mariachi. I think I would trade my Spearfish for one of these.


----------



## bg2lk15 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice! But ok, I am a Stone fan...


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

shackleton47 said:


> Salsa El Mariachi ...my first singlespeed!











What hubs are this?


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope Pro 2 Evo singlespeed hub with 20t surly cog.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

That is a sweet FIRST SS! :thumbsup:


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

How are you liking the X King tire on the rear?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Re-build of my old steel bike for on-road climb purpose with some lying around parts. I love the silent of cheapo slick 26x1.50 tires but hates top speed on flats and the momentum LOL - well, it's basically a bike for training.

All I need is toe clip and wider bar or barend.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

shackleton47 said:


> Hope Pro 2 Evo singlespeed hub with 20t surly cog.


Are the bolts stock?
The ones on my "previous model" Hopes look totally different, and leave something to be desired.


----------



## Blocker (Feb 26, 2012)

As soon as I get my post count up I'll post mine.
Sorry for this useless entry


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

perttime said:


> Are the bolts stock?
> The ones on my "previous model" Hopes look totally different, and leave something to be desired.


 Yes they came with the hub.


----------



## Blocker (Feb 26, 2012)

Ready to post pics!

Since this pic I installed Elixir brakes and Sram replaced the crank/BB under warranty. Too bad the crank wet the bed, I really liked the polished alum. arms....


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

one incredible donkey said:


> How are you liking the X King tire on the rear?


 I love them.Hammered them on technical terrain with no problems.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

shackleton47 said:


> I love them.Hammered them on technical terrain with no problems.


I have a pair of 29x2.2 s-kings I wouldlike to sell. Less than 100 miles. Message me if interested.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

shackleton47 said:


> I love them.Hammered them on technical terrain with no problems.


I have a pair of 29x2.2 x-kings I wouldlike to sell. Less than 100 miles. Message me if interested.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

That's a pretty bike, blocker.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's my "other" singlespeed, which I set up almost the same as my mtb, with riser bars and SPDs:



















Weighs a tad less than 16 pounds.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like a fun setup.

Not much tire clearance there! :eekster:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

The rear wheel's slammed in the dropouts. I can still fit a few sheets of paper between the tire and the seat tube. :thumbsup:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

That Langster looks like a riot-load of fun.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

It's awesome. Hops curbs like a bmx bike!


----------



## skibikeguy1 (Jun 27, 2012)

how do you guys feel about a ss with a front suspension....seems like all your climbing power comes from pushing down on the rigid fork???


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

skibikeguy1 said:


> how do you guys feel about a ss with a front suspension....seems like all your climbing power comes from pushing down on the rigid fork???


It would seem that your power comes from pushing down on the pedals, but that's just me.


----------



## skibikeguy1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is my nashbar ss 29" $650 invested as it sits...rides great!!! If you read some of my posts on headsets not staying tight you will know why I have an overly stout stem...never any play...ever..three bolt stem...had to graffiti it though cause its so big and ugly...


----------



## skibikeguy1 (Jun 27, 2012)

OneBadWagon said:


> It would seem that your power comes from pushing down on the pedals, but that's just me.


you know what i mean


----------



## skibikeguy1 (Jun 27, 2012)

OneBadWagon said:


> It would seem that your power comes from pushing down on the pedals, but that's just me.


i know i wouldnt be able to climb some stuff if i had suspension up front


----------



## skibikeguy1 (Jun 27, 2012)

zaskaranddriver said:


> The rear wheel's slammed in the dropouts. I can still fit a few sheets of paper between the tire and the seat tube. :thumbsup:


does it ever rub? seems like it would


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

skibikeguy1 said:


> i know i wouldnt be able to climb some stuff if i had suspension up front


Rigid bikes feel more responsive, and I like that... a lot. However, I've also spent a lot of time with a suspension fork up front and I haven't noticed myself making any climbs with the rigid fork that I don't/can't make with a squishy fork up front.


----------



## mjcutri (Jul 25, 2010)

skibikeguy1 said:


> how do you guys feel about a ss with a front suspension....seems like all your climbing power comes from pushing down on the rigid fork???


That's why i got a fork with lockout. So i get the squish when I need it and on long, smooth climbs, a little flip of a switch makes it rigid...


----------



## Dirty Tiger (Nov 2, 2008)

skibikeguy1 said:


> this is my nashbar ss 29" $650 invested as it sits...rides great!!! If you read some of my posts on headsets not staying tight you will know why I have an overly stout stem...never any play...ever..three bolt stem...had to graffiti it though cause its so big and ugly...


Every time somebody builds a cool bike for under $1k God makes two dozen puppies.

Nice work!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have both rigid SS and front sus SS (with lockout of course). I am fastest by a little with the suspension fork, but ride the full rigid the most since I don't have to clean the forks when I get home. If I could only have one, I would probably choose the full rigid.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

skibikeguy1 said:


> how do you guys feel about a ss with a front suspension....seems like all your climbing power comes from pushing down on the rigid fork???


It's not really a downward pushing force on the handlebars, more like a side-to-side seesawing where you are pulling up opposite the pedal you are mashing on or something like that.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

boostin said:


> ...pulling up opposite the pedal you are mashing on...


I tried your technique and ended up in a ravine. You owe me a beer.


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> This looks hecka fun. Especially with the kiddos. :thumbsup:


Thanks, it was fun, that's for sure. However after few more rides I must admit with that trailer and two ladies in it i'd prefer to have at least few gears... That trailer is like a sail and a heavy anchor, you lose the momentum too quickly... And suddenly singlespeed is not that fast nor fun anymore. 

Today had a long ride on the same bike but with an Alfine 8 and no trailer. I wish it was an SS, when going light SS rocks!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

zaskaranddriver said:


> I tried your technique and ended up in a ravine. You owe me a beer.


See, you missed my disclaimer (...or something like that). I actually went out and tested this. Seems when standing and mashing, I pull up on the side that I am pedaling downward. (I had a 50/50 shot of getting it right the first time)


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah I was just picking your nit. Still owe me a beer though


----------



## COKen (May 11, 2012)

trek "gary fisher collection" sawyer build


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

*Niner Air 9 SS*

Just picked up this pink wonder this week! Custom powder coated Susan G. Komen Pink for breast cancer awareness by the previous owner (great guy).

Rode it today for the first time. What a blast!! :thumbsup:

I swapped some of the parts out from the original build. Here are some of the current specs:

Fox 29 RC Front Fork, 
Shimano XT Brakes
Shimano XT Rotors
Shimano XT Wheelset
Shimano SLX Cranks
Shimano SPD Pedals
Q-ring 34x20
Richey Carbon Stem
Easton EC 70 Carbon Bars
Specialized Phenom saddle
Bontrager FR3 front tire
Specialized Fast Track rear tire


----------



## Jamie_S (Mar 22, 2011)

*Mb-5*

Needed a beater to keep in the camper for the weekends at the lake. This is what I ended up with so far:










1991 era Bridgestone MB-5, chain is not as tight as I would like, but I've put some miles on it and so far so good so no tensioner needed.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

I like the lines on that Sawyer. I picture it with a retro paint scheme and skinwall tires that probably don't exist in a 29er format. Cool bike.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

alex_sdca said:


> I like the lines on that Sawyer. I picture it with a retro paint scheme and skinwall tires that probably don't exist in a 29er format. Cool bike.


Minor derailment (very much a sin in this forum)

One of the first things I did when I got my Sawyer was look for skinwall knobby 29" tires. The only I could find were discontinued Origin8 whitewalls and some real expensive tubular skinwall ones. Bruce Gordon is running a batch of the old school Rock and Road tires, but they are real skinny and not super aggro-really cyclocrossy.

Some one please make some!


----------



## stackwalker (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's my new Nashbar I named Mujibar to prevent plugging the website anytime someone asked me what kind of bike it was. This was her maiden trail ride. I've added a few minor upgrades since and will continue to add new components as craigslist provides. Great ride! Love the sh*t out of SS riding. My $$$ geared trek has been hanging in the garage ever since I put this together.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice! Great pic BTW, I like the shadows on the hills.


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

Threw some squish up front on the Triton...
(bike is freshly washed in the picture, not armor-all'd)


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Dude, did you armor all your tires?


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

I saw that, and thought that...I was just hoping it was just wet and sunlight!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

J3SSEB said:


> Dude, did you armor all your tires?


Slick!


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

coken said:


> trek "gary fisher collection" sawyer build


sweet!!!!


----------



## rock622 (Apr 20, 2012)

GT Traffic 5  https://i014.radikal.ru/1206/07/416198672acb.jpg


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*Huey Lewis And The News proudly presents*

OK.

Here's my urban rock (b)eater. Gearing's a bit too tough for rockier stuff, but what the hell, as long as it and I stay roughly in one piece everything's pretty much golden. :thumbsup:

We begin with a full frontal assault.




























This is what happens when you start fixing on the rock.










We gear up once. Maybe twice. 










And since we're a part of the hip movement that's where it ends.. not much more content to be found here no matter how hard you look...










As a post-mortem though, aka a few minutes later, this is what happens when the rocks win.










KO.


----------



## Dirty Tiger (Nov 2, 2008)

rock622 said:


> GT Traffic 5  https://i014.radikal.ru/1206/07/416198672acb.jpg


That looks fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## christop1977 (May 16, 2012)

Gary Fisher Mullet SS


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Finally got enough parts together to SS my access. I guess I can take that chainstay protector off of there now 











J3SSEB said:


> Dude, did you armor all your tires?


I saw a guy doing that once... Not a singlespeed, but still a sweet ride.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> Finally got enough parts together to SS my access. I guess I can take that chainstay protector off of there now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Greatness. I love the beard.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a beard. Anyway, I like the guys hat too!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

He was clearly the captain of that vessel. Pride in ownership is never a bad thing, right?


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, here is my single speed in the middle of a resto decal job. The bike is a bit muddy from the last ride so I hope to get some better pics down the road. Frame is a 1997 Kona Hei Hei with the King Kahuna option. I bought in 1997 after working all summer and saving after graduating high school. I have had newer and fancier bikes but this one still makes me grin like an idiot when I am out on the trails. I would like to thank gil_m from retrobike for hooking me up with my new frame decals.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn! nice ride


----------



## TurtleGerl (Aug 23, 2009)

My version of a single speed came to life on Friday!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

for my ss peeps that don't pop by the commuter board...
rocky mountain experience lawwill fork, silent clutch hub, supermotos. 
old parts and fresh tires... recipe since time immemorial.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

smac said:


> View attachment 707438
> 
> Hi, here is my single speed in the middle of a resto decal job.


Awesome bike! Shawn? If so, I hope to see it on the trails Wednesday!


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Kris said:


> Awesome bike! Shawn? If so, I hope to see it on the trails Wednesday!


Haha you bet! It is perfect out at Wascana Trails.


----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

My new Niner


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

Significant Otter said:


> My new Niner


NIce ride. Is that pic by the fence at Erwin Park in McKinney, TX? Random, I know but I swear it is.


----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

SS-Dad said:


> NIce ride. Is that pic by the fence at Erwin Park in McKinney, TX? Random, I know but I swear it is.


Good eye  That is the top of the short climb up "Telegraph Hill" at Erwin, just after the mile 3 marker.


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

Significant Otter said:


> Good eye  That is the top of the short climb up "Telegraph Hill" at Erwin, just after the mile 3 marker.


Don't want to anger the other gawkers with a hijack.

I thought it was. I lived in McKinney for a few years (North Carolina, now). Spent a lot of time @ Erwin.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

How do you run singlespeed without chain tensioners? The only lbs specialising in singlespeed here gave me 2 options: $200+ for the White Industries ENO hub for SS conversion, or $50 for chain tensioner and free wheel.

I could get a nice new rigid fork with that extra $150.


----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

Jag Brah said:


> How do you run singlespeed without chain tensioners? The only lbs specialising in singlespeed here gave me 2 options: $200+ for the White Industries ENO hub for SS conversion, or $50 for chain tensioner and free wheel.
> 
> I could get a nice new rigid fork with that extra $150.


You'll need a frame with horizontal dropouts or an EBB (eccentric bottom bracket).


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

Significant Otter said:


> My new Niner


Nice bike! Love the red cranks! Great touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

SS-Dad said:


> Don't want to anger the other gawkers with a hijack.
> 
> I thought it was. I lived in McKinney for a few years (North Carolina, now). Spent a lot of time @ Erwin.
> 
> ...


REP to my fellow DORBA members.


----------



## BP302 (Oct 6, 2009)

I finally got around to finishing my new ride this year. The Stumpy went together without too much of a problem. Just from cruising along in the street, the bike feels light and the steering seems quicker than my previous singlespeed. I can't wait to hit the singletrack and see how it feels with the Carver fork. I might make a change to wider bars, 31.8 stem and Ergon grips, but for now, here's a rundown on the parts list:

Specialized Stumpjumper 21" carbon singlespeed frame
Carver carbon fork, axle-to-crown 470mm, 45mm offset
Specialized 25.4 carbon bar, Syntace F99 stem
Syntace 27.2 carbon seatpost and Specialized Phenom carbon rail saddle
Specialized 180mm carbon cranks with Crank Bros Cobalt 11 Ti pedals
Homebrewed Ti 34t chainring
Roval Control SL carbon wheels w/ DT Swiss hubs
Specialized Fast Track 2.2 front tire, Renegade 1.95 rear tire
Hayes Stroker Gram brakes with Ashima rotors


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

BP - beautiful bike. I love it.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

*Got this one today.*

I put a Thomson stem on it, and changed the tires from Nevagals to small block 8's. I'm ready for an Independence day ride!


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

*My other SS.*

My favorite of my rides.


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Michaux state forest...Salsa El Mariach.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow the last four bikes are all really impressive. BP, what's the weight on that bad boy? Guessing around 19#...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally got pics of my favorite ride. 29er up front and 650b in the rear. A responsive big wheel bike. I love this thing.


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

Kinesis Decade Virsa Prestige singlespeed build up


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

To complement my steadily growing stack of bikes I just bought this 2011 Rig. And already regret why I didn't add it years before...


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

AaronJobe said:


>


Beautiful!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Wow the last four bikes are all really impressive. BP, what's the weight on that bad boy? Guessing around 19#...


Was going to post the same thing. Page 142 is full of win. Great bikes.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Monocog Flight AL


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

BoomVader-Love the gold accents. What wheels and hubs are you running?


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> Finally got pics of my favorite ride. 29er up front and 650b in the rear. A responsive big wheel bike. I love this thing.


I love the red, white, blue spacers.


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

boomvader said:


> Beautiful!! :thumbsup:


Awesome build! Love the Gold. Can I ask what cranks and hubs you used?


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

BP302 said:


> I finally got around to finishing my new ride this year. The Stumpy went together without too much of a problem. Just from cruising along in the street, the bike feels light and the steering seems quicker than my previous singlespeed. I can't wait to hit the singletrack and see how it feels with the Carver fork. I might make a change to wider bars, 31.8 stem and Ergon grips, but for now, here's a rundown on the parts list:
> 
> Specialized Stumpjumper 21" carbon singlespeed frame
> Carver carbon fork, axle-to-crown 470mm, 45mm offset
> ...


Very clean build. I love Specialized. The fork is awesome. What does that whole bike weigh?


----------



## bg2lk15 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice! Is that a 203 rotor up front? The 160 on my Niner stuggles with steep descents.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

harris08 said:


> Kinesis Decade Virsa Prestige singlespeed build up


Looks great! Specs plz...


----------



## speederson (Apr 3, 2012)

2012 transition transam
32x18 
Funnest bike I've ever ridden


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Great Pic! Is that an On-One fork? 

I'm about to pull the trigger on the Inbred LTD or Swap Out....


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

Joshua_B said:


> My favorite of my rides.


the Vassago looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

smac said:


> View attachment 707438
> 
> Hi, here is my single speed in the middle of a resto decal job. The bike is a bit muddy from the last ride so I hope to get some better pics down the road. Frame is a 1997 Kona Hei Hei with the King Kahuna option. I bought in 1997 after working all summer and saving after graduating high school. I have had newer and fancier bikes but this one still makes me grin like an idiot when I am out on the trails. I would like to thank gil_m from retrobike for hooking me up with my new frame decals.


Great build. Is that a XTR crank mod? Looks awesome


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

shackleton47 said:


> Salsa El Mariachi ...my first singlespeed!


Beer from India is a nice touch


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

rudymexico said:


> you build that withh parts lying o the garage? NICE


great build with parts laying around. XTR laying around I guess you can use...Awesome


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

What Frame is your build? I'm curious


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

yosshaa said:


> This is my Specialized Cross Trail 29er RAT
> Its pieced together and a pig at 30 pounds but it sure it fun and a nice change of pace from my road bike.


Trail looks familiar...Papago?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

2times said:


> Great Pic! Is that an On-One fork?
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Inbred LTD or Swap Out....


Me? Thanks. The fork is from a Surly Orgre.


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

*SS San Miguel Pinoy Style*

*My 1st Single Speed*::thumbsup:

This was a 6 month project... Hand picked and put together every part of the build...Thanks for the inspiration to you all via MTBR! Hope you can appreciate it.

2010 Stumpjumper SS EBB
XTR Cranks modded and polished, Red ano bolts
Blackspire Mono Veloce 32T
Niner Rear Cog 20T
Chris King BB
Shimano XT Hydraulic Brakes
Crank Bros.- Cobalt stem, Carbon Seatpost (Red Ano Clamp), Pedals, Handlebar, QR skewers and seat Clamp
Custom Dave Speed Dream Wheels- Stan's Crest w/ *Chris King ISO's*, White and red spokes
Sram Chain
Rock Shox REBA Race w/Lock Out Remote
San Miguel Beer Cap NINER YAWD
Surley spacers and Flask soon to come
Schwalbe Racing Ralphs
WTB Rocket V Saddle w/Titanium Rails
BOOM DONE!


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Great looking bike, but why did you name your number plate after a tissue?


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Looks great! Specs plz...


SPECS 
Kinesis Decade Virsa Prestige Frame
DT Swiss XRR 445 Forks
Shimano XT disk drakes / rotors
Shimano XT Crankset
Mavic Crossmax ST Wheels
Ritchey Superlogic Handle Bars
Ritchey Superlogic seat post
Ritchey WCS Carbon Streem Saddle
Ritchey WCS C260 Carbon Fiber Matrix Stem 
FSA Chainring - 32t
Crupi Rhythm Cog - 15t
KMC K710SL Chain


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

I'm still waiting for your ride Bluebags !


----------



## netnada (May 14, 2012)

*On-One inbred*

SPECS
On-One - inbred Frame
Ritchey carbon pro Forks
Avid elixir 9 disc brakes
Raceface turbine cranks
American Classic hubs with Sun Ringle rims
Ritchey Superlogic Bars
Ritchey Superlogic seat post
Ritchey WCS Saddle
Ritchey WCS C260 Matrix Stem
Hope Chainring - 36t
daBomb Cog - 18t
KMC K710SL Chain


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

netnada said:


> SPECS
> On-One - inbred Frame
> Ritchey carbon pro Forks
> Avid elixir 9 disc brakes
> ...


Nice ride Fanta Pants :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocker (Feb 26, 2012)

Sooo many gorgeous bikes here! 
Really makes me want to build up another, of course my wallet and wife will NOT tolerate it!!!


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> Great looking bike, but why did you name your number plate after a tissue?


Drive a subtle modded GTI for my weekend ride to carry my bikes/snowboard which is CLEAN and the X is for my son Xander. It's a personal plate:thumbsup:


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

IRO 26" single speed


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

AaronJobe said:


> Thats a nice looking ride what are the specs for it ?


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Airvoltaire said:


> Great build. Is that a XTR crank mod? Looks awesome


Hi, thanks for the kind word about my bike. It is a modded 960 crank but I cheated and bought it off eBay last year unlike many people who have put huge amounts of time and elbow grease into making their own /respect.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

harris08 said:


> AaronJobe said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a nice looking ride what are the specs for it ?
> ...


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't take a decent pic to save my life but I finally finished the b-side.


----------



## dirtbagpinner (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spot Rocker*

Spot Rocker

Replacement frame for one that broke at the head tube (thanks Spot! :thumbsup

Spot Rocker frame
Rock Shox Reba Team Ti Fork 
Stan's Crest Wheels
Hope Pro II Hubs
Maxxis Ardent and Ignitor Tires
Formula R1 Brakes
Thomson Seatpost, Salsa Flip Off clamp
WTB Devo Saddle
Easton Carbon Bar
Thomson Stem
Cane Creek headset
Ergon Grips
Gates Carbon Drive Center Track, XT Cranks
XT pedals


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice, 120! Did you stick with the 29er fork or go shorter?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Nice, 120! Did you stick with the 29er fork or go shorter?


Thanks! Yeah still going the the 29er, seems to working out pretty well.


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

b-side like :thumbsup:


----------



## SingleSkank (May 7, 2012)

New love of my life and the old tried and true 26.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

SingleSkank said:


> New love of my life and the old tried and true 26.


 Digging the On-One for sure. That's a slick bike :thumbsup:


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

SingleSkank said:


> New love of my life and the old tried and true 26.


The last shot looks like "bike love". Nice looking 26er!


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

SingleSkank said:


> New love of my life and the old tried and true 26.


That looks nice all black what are the specs of your ride ?


----------



## harris08 (May 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


SingleSkank said:


> New love of my life and the old tried and true 26.


----------



## SingleSkank (May 7, 2012)

Here are the build specs for my On One Scandal...

Black On One Scandal Small Singlespeed:
-Origin 8 Tapered Carbon Fork
-Chris King headset
-Forte stem, carbon seat post, pro SLX seat
-Noir carbon flat handlebar/ Esi Chunky Grips
-XTR xc brakes
-E-13 cranks/BB
-Crank Bros Candy pedals
-Salsa 32t ring/Surly 18t cog/Surly SS spacer kit
-Stans Arch wheel set
-Fast Trac Control tires 

Came in at 19.02 lbs


----------



## buktot (Feb 25, 2011)

i just spent 5 hours looking at singlespeeds..i can't stop..i gotta build me one.

----------------------
"simple is beautiful"


----------



## buktot (Feb 25, 2011)

Airvoltaire said:


> *My 1st Single Speed*::thumbsup:
> 
> This was a 6 month project... Hand picked and put together every part of the build...Thanks for the inspiration to you all via MTBR! Hope you can appreciate it.
> 
> ...


nice bike..:thumbsup: love the SanMig cap..hardcore Flip


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

dirtbagpinner said:


> Spot Rocker
> 
> Replacement frame for one that broke at the head tube (thanks Spot! :thumbsup
> 
> ...


Killer looking SS. Talk to me about the Belt drive. Are we missing out with that setup? What is it like when you change out the cogs in rear. how is it to adjust tension?


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

*Build one u deserve it.*



buktot said:


> i just spent 5 hours looking at singlespeeds..i can't stop..i gotta build me one.
> 
> ----------------------
> "simple is beautiful"


Thanks for your comment. Stay true to the Pinoy Culture. Have to represent! Single speed building process is so much fun man. You have to do it and allows you to be creative. I spent so many hours on this site getting ideas. Everybody has been so helpful and creativity is appreciated. Look forward to seeing your own build! You'll enjoy riding it more than any other bike I'm sure.


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

nspace said:


> Ragley TD-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive build. Piece of work. Can I ask what cranks and chainring you used. I really like the silver color scheme you used.:thumbsup:


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Those are White Industries Eno cranks and ring. Sexy bicycle!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

120 said:


> I can't take a decent pic to save my life but I finally finished the b-side.


Lovin' the b-side. Ride report?


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

Treadhead said:


> Niner SIR 9 frame small
> Salsa Pro Moto Carbon bar
> Shimano XTR M960 Crankset
> Thomson 70mm stem
> ...


Very impressive build. Love the crank mod and choice of chain ring. Thinking about ordering same ring.


----------



## eds1645 (Jul 11, 2012)

dont have one yet


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

*Xeon*

Sorry it's not a glamour shot... just a muddy bike. But it is a blast to ride.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

SSteel said:


> Sorry it's not a glamour shot... just a muddy bike. But it is a blast to ride.


I like muddy bikes, that's what it's all about!


----------



## aksdman (Jul 6, 2008)

I recently replaced some items in my Salsa Selma Ti SS Bike.

Here are some pics:





































Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

Drank the kool-aid and converted mine today. Holy banana split Batman! I love it! I lost 4 lbs, clutter on the handlebars and chainslap! It's so quiet, I'm in love! I'll take her out sometime this weekend for a spin.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

*Parts Binner*

The Victim: Trek 930 that was destined for the trash.

The Crime: Stick some Kona Unit takeoff parts on, make it a cheap 69er single-steed.

Oddities: the rear hub is really cool, a shimano silent clutch. Didn't know a thing about it, but it really is totally quiet and engagement is instant. Apparently uses cams instead of pawls? Long may she run...

32x18 is close enough to 'Magic' to ride...bonus.

Looks weird but I like my bars and seat the same height, and original stem and the 'ape hangers' get it there.

Scrap piece of copper pipe for a stem spacer.

Power grips allow for the teva footwear on hot summer evening rides. Begging for a broken toe.

Is it called a 'Mullet' if you run v-brakes in back and disc up front?

Sweet true temper OX frame made in the USA that would have been a shame to leave rotting in some alley.

Some seriously sweet calendar worthy rides in this thread, sort of a hillbilly cousin here, I call her Montucky Magic. Gimme a beer...


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Montana Ben i like it , im keen to hear how she goes on the first dirt ride .


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

Love your hillbilly bike, Montana Ben. Business in the front, party in the back! :thumbsup: My Trek 950 was stolen last year and I still haven't gotten over it...


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks fellers, yes I actually think it rides pretty well, once I got the cockpit kind of figured out--had a couple of different stems on there but the original makes it right...for me anyway. You can stand and crank as hard as you can, and get into the 'slot' when you come down--it's pretty nimble. Only bad is those stock Kona grips I had laying around, might as well put a couple rough rider condoms on there and call it good. 
PS sorry to hear about the 950, hang all bike thieves...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Went on a ride today with a friend on some serious rock slab roll's, knarly roots and drop offs. It was like riding out west, in the midwest! Ate my friends Tall Boy alive! He lost his front tire and rear derailur and front chain ring to damage from the trail/defects. poor guy.

The SS just keeps on truckin. I stopped to take this pic while we were fixing a flat. Not a bad view. No the blue in the background isn't all sky, Lake Superior makes for a great backdrop, too bad you don't notice it as much in the pic


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my next SS build. Picked up the carbon Lurcher frame from On-One USA at their Father's day sale ($400, I couldn't help myself). The fork just came in and while the color isn't an exact match, I think it looks pretty nice together. For anyone watching their weights, it's 1500 gr for the frame, 630 grams for the fork.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jul 16, 2012)

Just picked up this Surly 1x1 off eBay a few days ago to replace my stolen Gary Fisher Mullet. Love the bike and lovin single speed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats a nice 1x1!


----------



## dsilva (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice bikes guys this thread inspired me to build my own as. I'm new to the forum and need 5 posts before I can start a thread, but I wanted to introduce myself. So hi everyone hope to learn a lot from you all.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

dsilva said:


> Nice bikes guys this thread inspired me to build my own as. I'm new to the forum and need 5 posts before I can start a thread, but I wanted to introduce myself. So hi everyone hope to learn a lot from you all.


Welcome to the SS world. Its not a fad, its a way of life.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's my SS, just before my first race. Monocog Flight 29er, RaceFace carbon bars, 32-21 gearing, Esi Chunky grips and BB7's.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's my SS on a rigid diet until the squish gets out of the shop. It looks out of place shoehorned into my office, but soon we'll be out enjoying the trails.

She's a Voodoo Wanga SS, great bike. Under 20 lbs with the carbon fork.

Don't mind the crazy cabling, I was about to tweak the brakes when I took this picture.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Good to see she's getting some (ab)use! Is that a 50mm stem? :eekster:


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Good to see she's getting some (ab)use! Is that a 50mm stem? :eekster:


Ha, I told you I couldn't handle the 100mm stem you left on there. I've also put on a 750mm bar. _Slightly_ larger than the one you had on there as well.


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

2007 GF Rig, some take off seat I got from the LBS, and some 7yr old Pedro grips i had in the garage.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

EDIT: okay... better pics.


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

Pooch said:


> Here's my next SS build. Picked up the carbon Lurcher frame from On-One USA at their Father's day sale ($400, I couldn't help myself). The fork just came in and while the color isn't an exact match, I think it looks pretty nice together. For anyone watching their weights, it's 1500 gr for the frame, 630 grams for the fork.
> View attachment 710433
> 
> View attachment 710434
> ...


Love the green! Looking forward seeing your final build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's mine.

rigid Vassago Jabberwocky 29er
32x20








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dion said:


> EDIT: okay... better pics.


That is a sweet looking bike. Just curious, what do you think about the Tsali rear tire? Looks a lot like the possible 650b Vee Rubber Vee 6.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> That is a sweet looking bike. Just curious, what do you think about the Tsali rear tire? Looks a lot like the possible 650b Vee Rubber Vee 6.


I have used the Dartmoor, Tsali and Pisgah Forte tires and plan to do a complete review of all three on my blog in the next week - but I'll give you my impression of the Tsali...

It's a great tire! I actually used it as a front (with a Dartmoor in the rear) at Sea Otter XC, and it even worked well up there. Rolls fast and actually has some good stick to it. From what I've learned about the Forte' tires (well, anything Forte') is that they are just re-branded from a major manufacturer. The Tsali is lightweight, and mounts tubeless just fine.

It only breaks loose when I'm not adjusting my weight for the steep stuff, but I have yet to break it loose that wasn't my fault. It is wearing a little fast (even though it claims to have a Durometer 70 compound in the middle), so that is my biggest beef with it.

Sidewalls are tough, even in a tubeless set-up. For reduced rolling resistance and grip, I would recommend this over the Small Block 8 for a rear tire.


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

Finally finished my bike with a ton of help from Adam at Company Bicycle. After doing a lot of math, ended up with a 29t granny ring up front, and an 18t in the back. Seems to be a bit of a magic gear for me. Deore DX hub in the back for the vintage flair. It's set up to be a possible dingle down the road, and my next purchases are going to be tires, pedals and a new seatpost.

SO MUCH FUN!!!! I'm hooked for life.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

Loving that Jabber!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

My uphill and roller bike - looks and feel fine with 420mm fork.
New cheapo lightweight frameset- planning to get Mosso rigid fork ASAP.


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

montana_ben said:


> The Victim: Trek 930 that was destined for the trash.
> 
> The Crime: Stick some Kona Unit takeoff parts on, make it a cheap 69er single-steed.
> 
> ...


Montana_ben

I have the same Shimano LX silent-clutch on my SS. Did some maintenance work on it. Indeed it's an instant engagement design. I've read somewhere that this design was discontinued since it can't handle large amounts of torque unlike the pawled hubs. The only trouble I had with this hub was when I used "heavier" automotive grease on the rollers which caused it to freewheel in both directions. Problem was solved when I repacked with a lighter Finish Line grease. I tried to attach images showing the hub's innards but wasn't able to do so since a minimum of 10 posts is required before I could attach images to my post. Btw, I have only 2 posts to my name.


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

My uphill and roller bike - looks and feel fine with 420mm fork.
New cheapo lightweight frameset- planning to get Mosso rigid fork ASAP.[/QUOTE]

Jackspade

I'm currently using the Mosso FK26MD5 rigid aluminum fork. It's triple butted and has brake bosses for vees and ISO tabs for disc brakes. It's a lightweight at less than 700 grams with uncut steerer tube! Did some light trail rides with it and it held well. I think it's strong enough for XC rides.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

> I have the same Shimano LX silent-clutch on my SS


Thanks for that info ITplong, I've been torn between don't fix if it ain't broke, and get in there to make sure it isn't dried out. Might give it a try...think it's probably a bit heavy but man it works great.


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

Airvoltaire

Cool bike you have there! Are you from the Philippines?


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

montana_ben said:


> Thanks for that info ITplong, I've been torn between don't fix if it ain't broke, and get in there to make sure it isn't dried out. Might give it a try...think it's probably a bit heavy but man it works great.


Montana_ben

I was in that same situation as yours but still decided to give it a go. Yes the hub's a heavyweight but works great. Checkout youtube for a very informative video on this type of hub. Search: "trapped roller bearing" by Renolds. I attempted to attach this video in my previous post.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

hey itplong, I have two of those hubs and love them!
one has had some problems but I was always todl you can't pull them apart to re-grease.
If you could shoot me some info as to how you did it I'd love to try.
(guess the message people should retain is don't always trust the LBS when they say "can't be done")


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

rock622 said:


> GT Traffic 5


A very nice skinny bike. City rides would be a blast.


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

byknuts said:


> hey itplong, I have two of those hubs and love them!
> one has had some problems but I was always todl you can't pull them apart to re-grease.
> If you could shoot me some info as to how you did it I'd love to try.
> (guess the message people should retain is don't always trust the LBS when they say "can't be done")


Byknuts

On my 7th post. Replying to some posts so that when I'm on my 10th, I can post the pics I got while regreasing my silent-clutch hub. Later...


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

byknuts said:


> for my ss peeps that don't pop by the commuter board...
> rocky mountain experience lawwill fork, silent clutch hub, supermotos.
> old parts and fresh tires... recipe since time immemorial.


Cool bike you have there Byknuts. So this one has the silent-clutch hub. Btw the hubs that we have are the preferred type of cops-on-bikes, to sneek up on bad guys. They can't do that on CK hubs, hehe. No disrespect intended.


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

boomvader said:


> Just picked up this pink wonder this week! Custom powder coated Susan G. Komen Pink for breast cancer awareness by the previous owner (great guy).
> 
> Rode it today for the first time. What a blast!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Preeeetty ride you have there!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

So wheres the pics....this thread need some pink!


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

gmmeyerIII said:


> Two new SS in the family. My son got a new bike which spurred my desire for one as well.
> My first mountain bike purchased in 1993 was in need of a new BB. That lead to a whole crankset. Still running original derailer. Waiting for Surly Singleator to arrive.
> What fun! MY Motobecane may follow suit, or just may have to build another bike with a modern frame. Thanks for all the inspiration on this forum!


Whoa! Girvin flex stem and cantilever brakes! Nice!


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

byknuts said:


> hey itplong, I have two of those hubs and love them!
> one has had some problems but I was always todl you can't pull them apart to re-grease.
> If you could shoot me some info as to how you did it I'd love to try.
> (guess the message people should retain is don't always trust the LBS when they say "can't be done")


Here are the pics I took after disassembling my silent-clutch hub. The digicam really helped in my reassembly. Btw, I replaced all the loose ball bearings of the hub before regreasing.









rollers partially filled in









the freehub body









steel outer race









steel inner race

Here's the cropped video on the Renold trapped roller clutch. This helped me understand how my hub works.


Use a light grease for the rollers. I hope this would help in your regreasing.


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

ITplong said:


> Airvoltaire
> 
> Cool bike you have there! Are you from the Philippines?


Itplong- born in the U.S. but parents are Filipino


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

ITplong said:


> Jackspade
> 
> I'm currently using the Mosso FK26MD5 rigid aluminum fork. It's triple butted and has brake bosses for vees and ISO tabs for disc brakes. It's a lightweight at less than 700 grams with uncut steerer tube! Did some light trail rides with it and it held well. I think it's strong enough for XC rides.


I wonder what's the a/c length of the MD5 fork since I am planning to get that.


----------



## Bonneville_biker (Jul 22, 2012)

*first singlespeed*

This is my first singlespeed. I LOVE IT! Its a 1997 specialized stumpjumper m2. perfect for a beginner singlespeeder!:thumbsup:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I like ITplong. Posts helpful stuff so he can get his postcount up to where he can post even more helpful stuff. +rep


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Jimmy Godude said:


> a Cross Country Rider from Westminster, CO
> 
> Date Reviewed: May 10, 2008
> 
> ...


Now I know the real story. Cop couldn't put all his power through the silent hub.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

> Here are the pics I took after disassembling my silent-clutch hub. The digicam really helped in my reassembly. Btw, I replaced all the loose ball bearings of the hub before regreasing.


Thanks for the pics ITplong, very helpful--might get in there and give it shot on my hub--lightweight grease as you recommend. More plus rep from me...ride silent...


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

Airvoltaire said:


> Itplong- born in the U.S. but parents are Filipino


thought so...the SMB cap...


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

jackspade said:


> I wonder what's the a/c length of the MD5 fork since I am planning to get that.


just measured my Mosso MD5, axle-to-crown (A-C) is 410mm, so it's not suspension- corrected.


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

montana_ben said:


> Thanks for the pics ITplong, very helpful--might get in there and give it shot on my hub--lightweight grease as you recommend. More plus rep from me...ride silent...


You're welcome Montana_ben. Take care not to insert the plastic roller cage the wrong way. Anyway there's a notch in the cage that goes into the steel thingie that's about 3mm long near the base of the inner race. Document everything, it helps a lot in the reassembly.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

ITplong said:


> just measured my Mosso MD5, axle-to-crown (A-C) is 410mm, so it's not suspension- corrected.


Thanks for the info mate. 
I am planning to get the MD2 since it's ready stock at my LBS I hope the length is 420mm, but still looking for the MD5 which looks cooler IMO.

I check the clearance with maxxis ardent 2.25 the gap with my toe clip around 1cm so I think it's safe enough to have 2.10 tires on front even with 410mm fork although the steering kinda feel lose - maybe my cheap headset is just too awesome low friction. I still believe it's because of the head tube angle though.


----------



## mattymcp (May 25, 2011)

'08 GT Peace 26"

Several upgrades, recently I just installed BB7's, SD7 levers, jagwire ripcord cables, and Easton XC One wheels.


----------



## jtcallahan (Mar 12, 2010)

*Mamasita SS conversion*

I just finished my Mamasita singlespeed conversion. I didn't end up being able to run the gearing I wanted (32x18), so I am trying 32x17 which worked out to be a magic gear. It's a tough gear combo and I will probably end up trying 19 or 20.

Easton Haven carbon bar
Easton Haven stem
CK headset
Fox RL 80mm fork
SLX brakes
XT crank 32t + bash
Stans Arch wheelset (Ardent 2.4/Ignitor 2.1)
Thomson Elite seatpost

I haven't weighed it yet, but before I did the SS conversion it was 25lbs


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

I dont know why.....but i luv posting pics almost as much as riding the Jabber


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

(Not a MTB but I thought I'd share anyways)

I am the founder of an initiative in South Africa called Build-a-Bike. I accept donations of old parts, bikes and spares and build up robust, reliable bikes for people in the community to use as daily transportation. The monthly income of these recipients is generally less than $300 per month and their transportation costs run between $50 and $100 per month - riding a bike saves them a lot of money!

I have just built up this Bianchi as a single speed and plan to auction it off to raise funds to buy parts that I need to complete some of the bikes that I'm building as well as to fund purchase of high-visibility vests for my neighbourhood commuters.

Spec sheet:

Bianchi Gold Race alloy frame
Carbon fibre fork
Velocity Deep-V rims laced to Shimano 105 Hubs
Continental Gatorskin tyres
Shimano Tiagra Octalink crankset with 42t chainring
Origin-8 saddle on Dura-ace aero seatpost
VP-components pedals
ESI Chunky grips
Ritchey flat bar and stem
PRO headset
Acera brake levers and 105 calipers
Tiagra RD as chain tensioner (May or may not change to dedicated SS chain tensioner)


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all, below are my newly build SS 16.4 lbs/7.4 Kg 2012 Lynskey 29 Ridgeline, gearing at 15/42 as i do all my riding on the street...  Enjoying the bike so much... :thumbsup: Enjoy...

Frame: Lynskey 29 Ridgeline M size
Fork: Niner Carbon Fork
Headset: Canecreek 110
Stem: KCNC SC Wing 
Handle bar: Easton EC90 SL 
Seatpost: KCNC Ti Pro Lite
Saddle: Tioga Twin Tail
Brake lever: Ultralite 
Brake caliper: Avid BB7
Rotor: KCNC Razor
Crankset: KCNC XC2 K-type
Chain: KMC 9 SL
SS gear: Gusset six-speed
Bolt: Full Titanium bolts
Wheelset: ZTR Race Gold
Tyre: Maxxis Maxlite


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Since my Chromag serves 1x10 duty, with the TransAM frame and Lyrik fork sitting about, there was really only one option.









Do what you 'gotta do.









Meant for burlier things than the Kamui. Less refined, brutish, stupid fun.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally get the mosso D2 fork, since my LBS doesn't have D5. 
Planning to get the white one but getting the black one instead since my frame color is white pearl.

Total weight around 10kg measured with bathroom scale, I don't think I want get lighter than that. Almost time to change rims, maybe I'll get a lighter one by then - any suggestion for light Vbrake rims?


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Gary1402 said:


> Hi all, below are my newly build SS 16.4 lbs/7.4 Kg 2012 Lynskey 29 Ridgeline... Enjoying the bike so much... :thumbsup: Enjoy...


That's a most impressive lightweight build. But you need to explain your gearing.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

scrublover said:


> Do what you 'gotta do.


Noice.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> That's a most impressive lightweight build. But you need to explain your gearing.


It's a nice road bike. 
I use those pedals on my kids bikes (with some skateboard grip tape in the center). They are light, but too small for an adult foot on anything but a flat fire road.


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

Just built this up a few days ago. Its my first rigid and first 29er. Took it for a 20 miler yesterday and loved it! 34:20 gearing (North Georgia), 25lbs, Its only semi new, wheels I bought used with a few hundred miles on em, crankset and brakes have over 2000 miles. Not sure what all the fuss is about with BB7s on this bike. They don't work perfectly, but they work well enough.


002 by saltwatertaco, on Flickr


005 by saltwatertaco, on Flickr


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

divernick said:


> (Not a MTB but I thought I'd share anyways)
> 
> I am the founder of an initiative in South Africa called Build-a-Bike. I accept donations of old parts, bikes and spares and build up robust, reliable bikes for people in the community to use as daily transportation. The monthly income of these recipients is generally less than $300 per month and their transportation costs run between $50 and $100 per month - riding a bike saves them a lot of money!
> 
> I have just built up this Bianchi as a single speed and plan to auction it off to raise funds to buy parts that I need to complete some of the bikes that I'm building as well as to fund purchase of high-visibility vests for my neighbourhood commuters.


Really nice looking bike. Let us know how the auction goes.....


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my Ragley TD:1

Comes in at 16 pounds 5 oz.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my ON*ONE Lurcher.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice looking Lurch....What seat post is that?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

2times said:


> Nice looking Lurch....What seat post is that?


Looks like a Woodman

WOOdman Components 2011 Road & x country freeride Mountain bikes


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

zaskaranddriver said:


> That's a most impressive lightweight build. But you need to explain your gearing.


Hi sir, thank you for your kind words on my build. I am running 42 x 15 gearing as I do all my riding on the street... Once the bike move off, it lightness of the bike make the cruising speed very comfortable. :thumbsup: Loving it so much...


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Gary1402 said:


> Hi sir, thank you for your kind words on my build. I am running 42 x 15 gearing as I do all my riding on the street... Once the bike move off, it lightness of the bike make the cruising speed very comfortable. :thumbsup: Loving it so much...


My current bike is 10kg is already fast for climb and yours is 7.4 kg which is awesome, can't imagine to climb with light bike like yours.

Although I am still try to figure out which is more effective between weight and geometry especially for steep climb.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my Nimble 9


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

Click Click Boom said:


> Here is my Ragley TD:1
> 
> Comes in at 16 pounds 5 oz.


Sweet looking bike. Excuse the ignorance, is that Ti?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Gotta get some daylight pics...magic gear 32x18


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

jackspade said:


> My current bike is 10kg is already fast for climb and yours is 7.4 kg which is awesome, can't imagine to climb with light bike like yours.
> 
> Although I am still try to figure out which is more effective between weight and geometry especially for steep climb.


Mixture of both to create the best of both world.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

brentos said:


> Gotta get some daylight pics...magic gear 32x18


Beautiful piece of carbon!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

*First ride on the SS El Mar*

Maiden voyage on my freshly built up El Mar, got caught in a thunderstorm. View from the cockpit...


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

You guys are making my Monocog look like doo-doo


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I love that ghetto fab trans am!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

esundell90 said:


> I love that ghetto fab trans am!


Thanks. I'd always run it geared, so had no need for tensioners.

Wheel was slipping a bit, even with a Hadley 10mm thru-bolt cranked down freakin' tight. Just needed something to take up a tiny bit of space, but not interfere with the axle.

Scratching my head, looking through my parts/bolt/nut bins, and that came to me. M5 nuts - perfect.

31x21 gearing - low-ish, but I want it that way for my hack trials playtime. Heavy, bomber, stupid fun bike. I still ride my Chromag and Trance-X 1x10 bikes more, but it's nice to have this for when the mood strikes.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

J3SSEB said:


> You guys are making my Monocog look like doo-doo


 Monocog will always punch above it's weight... + rep for you :thumbsup:


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

driver bob said:


> Monocog will always punch above it's weight... + rep for you :thumbsup:


Thanks dude! You're right about that. It may not be the prettiest gal at the ball, but it sure has big melons.


----------



## pdibsie (Mar 15, 2010)

Repost from the Nimble 9 thread in the 29er section, but I can't help it:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

driver bob said:


> Monocog will always punch above it's weight... + rep for you :thumbsup:


I had a 2006 Monocog I bought from a shop. Stupid me should've never sold it... the Monocog will always be the O.G. Bike.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I'm not decided on the gearing at the moment, 700c wheels and took the bike for the first decent ride today. 52/17 pretty tough on the hills (I don't think they're big hills either). Either way this is my newest build. Should end up with a single ring up front and single sprocket up back when I get it dialled.


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

*San Diego Fun*

Cool pics while in SD


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool pics while in SD[/QUOTE said:


> Nice clean looking ride. Please tighten up that chain before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

SS-Dad said:


> Nice clean looking ride. Please tighten up that chain before you hurt yourself.


Yeah... I had decided to change out the rear cog to a 17t from a 20t and found out that that was too much change for the EBB. It was only going to be temporary as I was on the road most of the time. You can even see the cheap platforms i put on it as i was going from bar to bar. Cruising....:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

...


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

Updated with new fork and grips and hbc ring with xtr m950s!



















Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wcsting (Apr 21, 2012)

*Lynskey M390 Ltd Edition*

Now that I've had it built for a couple of months now, made all the adjustments that I'm going to, it's starting to fit like a well worn sock - just perfect. A little bit muddy, scratched up, I've crashed it a few times and all the "blingy" decals have ripped off...


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

What a great looking bike. and great riding too I imagine.....awesome. want they!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet Lyndskey :thumbsup:


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

now set up with 650b wheel build.. including I9's..


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet Lynskey build :thumbsup:


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

vudu said:


> now set up with 650b wheel build.. including I9's..


Nice brothA! Love the 960 cranks... Your bike is blessed by the work of God!


----------



## littlepitboy (Apr 4, 2010)

From this: 3x9 (24lbs)









to this: 1x1 (haven't weighed yet)



























Surly Troll Frame and Fork
Truvativ Stylo Crank 32T
Surly 18t Cog w/ Surly Spacers and Tugnut
Avid Elixir R Brakes F160mm R140mm
Truvativ Stylo Team Stem and Seatpost
Specialized Flat Bar 680mm
ESI Grips
Exustar Pedals
WTB Rocket V Saddle
Giant S-Elite Hubs/Mavic 117 SUP Rims
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25
Cateye Bell, Cyclocomputer and Lights


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

skiing9689 said:


> Click Click Boom said:
> 
> 
> > Ragley TD:1
> ...


The TD:1 is titanium, and designed for a short rigid fork. I've understood that the geometry and tubing are pretty race-oriented.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

The geo is very similar to an On One Scandal. The non suspention corrected fork puts more weight over the front. The frames are Lynskey built for Ragley and have some nice touches to them. (" finger ridge, removeable cable guides, ovalized top tube, plate seat stay bridge) I don't think they sold to well as I dont think they ever made a second run of them. Chain Reaction cleared them out for an amazing price.


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

Love your Troll, littlepitboy (especially the bell!).


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

Alpine 29er


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Just finished the first ride on my converted-to 29er Surly 1x1..Loving it.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Only mine for a little while, but still...


----------



## Hexenkopf (May 31, 2012)

my first rigid 29er:







Good lord what have I been missing?


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

i understand that only two of these were made with horizontal drops. I had to beg for the first ones to be made.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

^^ I am so jelous of that bike!!


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

vudu said:


> now set up with 650b wheel build.. including I9's..


Is that Lafayette No 2 or one of the St Louis? No 3, maybe?

Really nice bike.


----------



## kayakpete (Mar 3, 2009)

Keeping it simple here -


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

My fresh out of the box Civilian Luditte....I have about 100 miles on it now, great bike so far......:thumbsup:


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

kayakpete said:


> Keeping it simple here -


Somethings missing....


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

SS-Dad said:


> Is that Lafayette No 2 or one of the St Louis? No 3, maybe?
> 
> Really nice bike.


Thanks and Good eye.. St. Louis#3.. 
The original plan was St.louis #1, using Marie Laveau's tomb as the background.. but I had an uneasy feeling with the element that was around.. didn't want to lose my bike or my life trying to protect it..


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I put a pic in the squishy SS thread, but it belongs in here too... Built from scratch with parts laying around, recieved in trade, bought used, and through the LBS.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

boostin said:


> I put a pic in the squishy SS thread, but it belongs in here too... Built from scratch with parts laying around, recieved in trade, bought used, and through the LBS.


Very nice. I've always wanted to try one of those -- that's the "A" right?


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea, I think its a 2004 A frame. The ride is fun, its a little more xc than I am used to. Having a blast anyways.


----------



## ply5013 (Aug 15, 2011)

Finally get to post here after lurking for almost a year....


----------



## ply5013 (Aug 15, 2011)

^^^ I think my cable is routed wrong....


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

ply5013 said:


> ^^^ I think my cable is routed wrong....


simple enough to fix :thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

honns said:


> Somethings missing....


Lifeguard?

I don't need no lifeguard.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

ply5013 said:


> ^^^ I think my cable is routed wrong....


Nothing wrong with routing it that way if you use enough cable.

Here  is an expensive singlespeed with the cables done that way.

Love the Slingshot a few posts up too. I'd ride that if I had it.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

coachjon said:


> ill play that other thread was getting rather large
> 
> my voodoo


Really nice voodoo. My Dad owns one, light and tough.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

saviour machine said:


> I have a new one.


Wow, lovely frame. That fork is looking rebellious with its color.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

~martini~ said:


> A few new bikes for a new thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who says SS can't run off-road? Nice shots man.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

xpost; All Mountain hardtail thread

Ragley Mmmmbop with eccentric solid axle.

Gravity Dropper.

Flows.

Stupid wide Funn bar.

& my favorite; handlebar mount remote lockout.

34x16

~24-25 pounds. Fast up & fast down & flys well. :thumbsup:

P


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

kayakpete said:


> Keeping it simple here -


So simple, you don't even need a downtube!


----------



## ply5013 (Aug 15, 2011)

alex_sdca said:


> Nothing wrong with routing it that way if you use enough cable.
> 
> Here  is an expensive singlespeed with the cables done that way.
> .


I get a full turn both directions and the bolts are already torqued. Will probably leave as is for now.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

My first SS. Another Luddite.



















More beers than gears


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Final setting I hope.

540mm ETT with 105mm stem and 105mm barend on 580mm flat bar.
The fork is 410mm which ended up having 74 degree HTA, based on my unreliable trigonometry calculation I did.

She climb like a goat with 420mm chainstay and maybe the weight and geometry takes great role too.
I feel stupid for climb with DJ bike for these past one years and having far lead in the front of my ride buddies.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*cataract creek*


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

AwesomeAwesomeAwesomeAwesomeAwesomeAwesomeAwesome
AwesomeAwesomeAwesomeAwesomeAwesomeAwesomeAwesome


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

*...thought I'd add this here.*


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

gsteitz said:


>


Gorgeous Jabber! Looks so familiar for some reason! Haha.

Man I miss that frame! Glad it went to a good home. Hopefully, Vassago comes through in 2013.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally done with the upgrades to my '94 GT Karakoram.

Different bars, stem, seatpost, wheelset, and disc brakes. I was having so much fun with it I decided it was worth the additional investment to get it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pudmunkie (Mar 11, 2012)

Enjoy my blurry pictures 

Voodoo Bokor 69er. Mostly built with a bunch of kona unit take offs (seat post / crank / wheels; relaced in the rear of course).

I've never had more fun on a bike before. I have probably 1600+ miles on the bike as a single speed this summer, which is about 1599 more miles than I've ridden in the last year.




























A little motivation.. Pedal now, beer later. For some reason the sticker looks off center in this pic.










I need to figure out wtf my phone is producing such blurry pictures now.


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice bike, I have the same picture on my wall too.


----------



## umdnjay (Apr 6, 2010)

*DiamondBack Apex SE conversion to SS*

so I finally finished the conversion to SS which will become my commuter bike (hence the slicks). Will probably need to go up on the front chain ring soon but it's a start.


----------



## puntinhead11 (Jul 6, 2012)

*2008 Stumpjumper single speed*


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Kona*

My new Unit:



Stock except for the grips.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

goldenaustin said:


> Gorgeous Jabber! Looks so familiar for some reason! Haha.
> 
> Man I miss that frame! Glad it went to a good home. Hopefully, Vassago comes through in 2013.


Yes! Anderson, glad you like it. Really turned out beautiful and the ride is sublime. The rigid takes a bit to get used to but reminds me of my bmx days.

If you are every in Austin let me know and you can certainly throw a leg over her!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

GT Peace 29er!


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

Mr Pink57 said:


>


That thing is badass! I keep wanting to do fat front on my El Mar. I should **** or get off the pot.


----------



## bspate (May 30, 2010)

I hope to be building up a new Voodoo Bokor 29er tomorrow.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing fancy, just 2010 Kona Unit 18"

I named him Fett Boy after Boba Fett


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

my trailstar


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Couple of shots from last Sunday morning's ride. 
Getting excited for this Sunday morning's ride. 
Hot right now gotta be on the trail early


----------



## badtoy (Jan 9, 2011)

wow its my first post

heres my SS after a muddy ride


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

badtoy said:


> wow its my first post
> 
> heres my SS after a muddy ride


Welcome aboard and nice to see a muddy bike, that's how a proper mtb should look.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Haven't posted up any of my bikes in awhile. Here's my '91 Hardrock, freshly cleaned, set up as a fixed gear campus/town bike.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*My Mean Monkey*

Here is my Surly Karate Monkey. Nothing to special about it, just a blast to ride. I just made the switch from a FS 28speed ride that was driving me nuts with all its repairs and constant maintenance.

I love my monkey for the pureness it offers and the weird looks I get on my local trails.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

16" 2011 Kona Unit
36:18 for pavement/gravel/rail trails
32:22 on the inside for doubletrack/singletrack

Does that count?

A mishmash of parts, but a pretty fun ride!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Very nice. I've already got a dinglespeed 26er, but I'm constantly tempted to turn my 2011 Unit into one too.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

One of my singlespeeds is a dinglespeed. Sometimes you just want to jump on a 29er that can hop a few curbs in town.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*2 new 2 me*

picked up 2 single speeds this weekend


----------



## mavtek (Jul 17, 2012)

My 1st single speed actually happens to be the cheapest bike I've ever bought. $79 on Clearance at Walmart, it's a Roadie though. I can't believe how much I enjoy riding it around the neighborhood!


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^^ I saw one of these at my local big box and seriously considered it. only reason I did not pull the trigger was that it had no spot for hooking up v-brakes. Other then that looks like an awesome cruiser!


----------



## mavtek (Jul 17, 2012)

Zippy, I took it out last night, it's a great ride! I covered 5.5 miles in 21 minutes with varying elevations in excess of 200' average speed was right at 15mph top speed 25mph. When I got it at Walmart I got it and the light you see on clearance for less than $90 out the door. You're right the brakes on it suck big time! I see a new fork in my future


----------



## hph04a (Dec 7, 2008)

This was my first single speed and my first "real" bike in general. Its a 1985 Norco Bush Pilot. Built it in my dorm room in college. Somebody decided they liked it too because it was stolen the last day of classes my senior year.

Currently building up a 1987-8? Diamondback Apex into a SS. Should be finished by the middle of next week. Strong similarities to the Norco. Guess I missed the Norco more than I realized. This is my 10th post so the next I post will be a pic of the bike.


----------



## hph04a (Dec 7, 2008)

*1985 Norco Bush Pilot*


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

The Mountain Bike.
2011 Kona Unit.









The commuter/road bike.
All-City Big Block
32c tires and 17t fixed gear cog for commuting (as pictured)
25c tires and 18t white industries freewheel for road riding.









The Beater.
Sparton ST-500


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Civilian Luditte.........One sweet ride!!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had a few SS rigs in the past few years. I had a GF Rig, then a Vassago Jabberwocky, then a Salsa Selma. I've never made SS my main ride and love my FS bike for most things, but I like the training and a** kicking I get from a SS (I seem to ride them the most in the spring and fall for training and variation). Of the lot, the Jabber was probably my favorite. Until now. This bike kicks a**. 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper SS with a Fox G2 fork set at 100. Climbs as good or better than the Jabber, despite a completely different approach to geometry (the Jabber is long, the Stumpy is short). Completely done looking and this one will be with me for a good long while.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

2011 8500 euro frame, rxl carbon seatpost, bars, origin8 carbon fork, bb5 brakes. Just built it only test rode to work out the kinks. Just swapped bontrager xr1 tires and weighed in at 22lbs 7 oz. Hopefully get lighter with the set of dt swiss wheels I got for it(obviously not on yet) and im thinkin of running a lighter crankset.









My dd 02 bianchi pista, fixed of course. Commuter/track trainer. 48 15 boys.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

*New Inbred SS....*

Just switched from a Scandal SS with vertical dropouts to this Inbred with Swap Out sliders. Mounting the Magura Marta's on the slider was a pain....had to do a little "Dremeling". 23.5 lbs as you see it......


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, the white chain has been removed (it was the only 1/8 chain i had laying around at the time)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Lot's of track bikes on this page :thumbsup:


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Lots of track bikes...but.... WHY U NO RIDE TRACK? Toe clips and bullhorns are a dead give away. Given my bianchi is mostly street thats why i bought it but it does do some velo practices. However thats what this ones purpose in life is. Too much punishment on the street.


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

bitterrider said:


> Lots of track bikes...but.... WHY U NO RIDE TRACK? Toe clips and bullhorns are a dead give away. Given my bianchi is mostly street thats why i bought it but it does do some velo practices. However thats what this ones purpose in life is. Too much punishment on the street.


takes all of 2 seconds to change to cliepless... and i already established that i wanted to convert to actual track racing than regular urban riding... the bianchi will do just fine... there are plenty that use bull horns in races btw.

i like the S-works regardless


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

alshead said:


> I've had a few SS rigs in the past few years. I had a GF Rig, then a Vassago Jabberwocky, then a Salsa Selma. I've never made SS my main ride and love my FS bike for most things, but I like the training and a** kicking I get from a SS (I seem to ride them the most in the spring and fall for training and variation). Of the lot, the Jabber was probably my favorite. Until now. This bike kicks a**. 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper SS with a Fox G2 fork set at 100. Climbs as good or better than the Jabber, despite a completely different approach to geometry (the Jabber is long, the Stumpy is short). Completely done looking and this one will be with me for a good long while.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I have an unhealthy obsession for these Stumpy frames. Makes me want to strip the paint off my Carve and polish the sucker.

Got any more pics?


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Im pretty sure they wont let you on the velodrome with bullhorns. Atleast not around here. Drops only.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

It's ok to ride track bikes in the city. I ride my mountain bike on the road, and my cross bike on singletrack.


----------



## bspate (May 30, 2010)

Ah, yes....my *Voodoo Bokor 29er*.

It's a dang rocket ship on the trails........


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Stevob said:


> I have an unhealthy obsession for these Stumpy frames. Makes me want to strip the paint off my Carve and polish the sucker.
> 
> Got any more pics?


Did you see the frame for sale in the classifieds? Same one as this for a fair price. Not mine, just passing along a good deal.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Specialized SJ 29er SS Frame Only - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I no ride on track because there be no track to ride (close to me and I'm not driving up to PA to ride one). Used to race many, many years ago on the velo when I lived in CO Springs. it was a blast!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

bspate said:


> Ah, yes....my *Voodoo Bokor 29er*.
> 
> It's a dang rocket ship on the trails........


*Rumor has it that rocket ships also don't have front brakes* :eekster:.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> *rumor has it that rocket ships also don't have front brakes* :eekster:.


hahahaha


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

1994 Rhygin Ra, converted to single speed in 2012 by Circle A Cycles:






















































































































Specs:

Frame: 1994 Rhygin Ra, 2012 Circle A Cycles Seat and Chain Stays
Fork: White Brothers Loop
Hubs: Chris King
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray
Rims: ENVE XC
Quick Release (Rear): Cook Bros. Racing
Tires: Continental Trail King 2.4
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Crankset: White Industries ENO
Chainring: White Industries 34T
Chain: SRAM
Cog: Chris King 18T
Bottom Bracket: White Industries Titanium
Handlebars: Black Sheep Titanium
Grips: ODI
Stem: Firefly Titanium
Headset: Chris King Titanium NoThreadSet
Brakes: Avid BB7
Brake Levers: Paul Components Love Lever Compact
Saddle: Sella Italia SLR
Seat Post: Firefly Titanium
Head Badge: Jen Green
Place of Origin: Charlestown, MA / Providence, RI


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

That is just a peachy bike misterdangerpants, my heart swooned a little as I scrolled thru the pictures.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow.

That is truely sublime Mr. Pants. Exquisite.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> 1994 Rhygin Ra, converted to single speed in 2012 by Circle A Cycles:


That is really nice!! I could look at that all day!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

How much travel on the Loop?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Well after fixing up a vintage road bike I decided it wasn't for me after all. So selling off that plus another old road frame and vintage bmx got me some cash to get some new bits for an old mtb. Yesterday (since the pic) I"ve put the chain on and found that34/16 is indeed the magic ratio, yaay!
Just brakes to sort out now. Nicer tires would be good down the track too, but this will do for now!










EDIT: Completed it today, installed brakes and cut the steerer tube to size









Happy with the result, can't wait to ride!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

driver bob said:


> That is just a peachy bike misterdangerpants, my heart swooned a little as I scrolled thru the pictures.





gsteitz said:


> Wow.
> 
> That is truely sublime Mr. Pants. Exquisite.


Thanks!



Saddle Up said:


> How much travel on the Loop?


I had White Brothers match the travel on the 1996 Rock Shox Judy, which is 63mm. I ran this fork on my 2009 IF Deluxe for a bit (exactly the same geometry as the Rhygin) and it's a fantastic fork! :thumbsup:


----------



## hph04a (Dec 7, 2008)

*1987 Diamondback Apex SS*

Just finished this bike two days ago and took it out on its maiden voyage this morning. Rides like a rigid SS dream!


----------



## peace_keeper1517 (Jul 6, 2008)

My beautiful stp pro frame!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

atom29 said:


> Did you see the frame for sale in the classifieds? Same one as this for a fair price. Not mine, just passing along a good deal.


Thanks for the heads up, but it's too big and I'm in Australia anyway.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

peace_keeper1517 said:


> My beautiful stp pro frame!


Very nice! I had a STP 0 set up as SS with the 32/16 magic ratio once upon a time.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

alshead said:


> I've had a few SS rigs in the past few years. I had a GF Rig, then a Vassago Jabberwocky, then a Salsa Selma. I've never made SS my main ride and love my FS bike for most things, but I like the training and a** kicking I get from a SS (I seem to ride them the most in the spring and fall for training and variation). Of the lot, the Jabber was probably my favorite. Until now. This bike kicks a**. 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper SS with a Fox G2 fork set at 100. Climbs as good or better than the Jabber, despite a completely different approach to geometry (the Jabber is long, the Stumpy is short). Completely done looking and this one will be with me for a good long while.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The best looking 29er bike I"ve seen.


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

My Vassago built up full rigid. No dead Vassago comments please I already get it. This bike is fantastic.



















I also have a Soulcraft full rigid I will post up when I get some better pix


----------



## J-RAD (May 4, 2004)




----------



## cristiman46 (Feb 12, 2012)

J-RAD said:


> View attachment 720949


what is the frame ?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

cristiman46 said:


> what is the frame ?


Ditto. Nice looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

That's a whole 'lotta seatpost. Also interested to know what frame that is...


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

My budget Sandvik titanium build.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Yeah the blue white bike looks like a great 29er for people that would normally not be tall enough to ride 29" wheels!


----------



## J-RAD (May 4, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> Ditto. Nice looking bike! :thumbsup:


Hopefully this pic is a little better. It is a Quiring F/F I had made in 2006. Just got it re-painted.


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

*It's a Rig*

My first off road singlespeed. It's a start!


----------



## J-RAD (May 4, 2004)

ducktape said:


> Yeah the blue white bike looks like a great 29er for people that would normally not be tall enough to ride 29" wheels!


It was purposely built around a very short axle to crown fork(420ish mm). It fits me as any 26er I have ever had or my 650b bike does.

hotdogracing.blogspot.com

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

apex134 said:


> My budget Sandvik titanium build.


That looks really good, how does it ride?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Yeah they're actually not that grippy compared to DMR V12 Mag's I had, suppose you get that when you get pedals with no real pins!


----------



## stackwalker (Jul 7, 2011)

My Nashbar crapster 29er. Great morning ride today up atop the Boise front.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

IMO your off to an excellent start. Looking forward to update photo's of this frame.



JohnGray said:


> My first off road singlespeed. It's a start!


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

crazy8 said:


> IMO your off to an excellent start. Looking forward to update photo's of this frame.


I was able to hang a few things that I have for the frame this weekend. Only missing a crank (Stylo 1.1 coming) and a stem (Easton Haven coming - the one in the photo is just there to keep the fork in place). I'm happy that I don't find the different tones of blue to be visually disturbing next to each other. The Bontrager XR1s are a bit disconcerting on the outset. At 1.9 inches (and that's really pushing it) they seem so puny compared to my 2.4 Racing Ralphs. We'll see how they perform. I doubt it will see too much big stuff - mostly hard pack and MUP with the family, but I also have a fat fork in the garage and wanted to make a half fat out of it in the future. With that skinny rear tire it would look ridiculous.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

ducktape said:


> The best looking 29er bike I"ve seen.


Wow- thanks. I personally find some of the steel/ ti frames with super clean and/or curvy lines and whatnot more aesthetically appealing (Singular, Jones, etc), but I do love the looks of this bike as well as the way it rides. Simple, pretty, functional.


----------



## kayakpete (Mar 3, 2009)

New Ride for me -

Salsa Mamasita 29er. Weighs in at 22 lbs.



















This thing climbs hills like all get-out!


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

My On One Lurcher build. I have about 45 miles on it and am in love.


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

18.13 lbs of fun


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

singlespeedrider that is i really nice bike , and a cool name .


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

*My Chi9er*


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

*New Lurcher SS*

Here is my new singlespeed. An On One Lurcher 29 on its way to the first ride. The green is really bright but I like it a lot. I put a Niner RDO Carbon fork on the front. The color isn't an exact match but close enough. I like the full rigid much more than I ever thought I would. The frame weighed in at 1550 grams. The complete build is 20.5 lbs.


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

*Yakima Clamp*



Pooch said:


> Here is my new singlespeed. An On One Lurcher 29 on its way to the first ride. The green is really bright but I like it a lot. I put a Niner RDO Carbon fork on the front. The color isn't an exact match but close enough. I like the full rigid much more than I ever thought I would. The frame weighed in at 1550 grams. The complete build is 20.5 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 721749


Congrats on your new bike. Just wanted to give you a tip... I would stay away from that bike clamp/rack you used for your Carbon frame. that clamp can cause damage to your frame when securing it to your car. You'll notice all bike mechanics clamp carbon bikes using the seatpost for a reason. I had a similar bike rack made by Yakima and sold it on ebay and upgraded to the King Cobra. More secure and safer for any Carbon frame. Protect your investment...


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Thnaks for the heads up. I did wrap the area that the rack clams to with helicopter tape. It isn't that visible and seems to hold up pretty well against nicks and dings. the clamp itself isn't grabbing the frame that hard as much as holding it steady.


----------



## michaelg (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

*Helicopter tape?*



Pooch said:


> Thnaks for the heads up. I did wrap the area that the rack clams to with helicopter tape. It isn't that visible and seems to hold up pretty well against nicks and dings. the clamp itself isn't grabbing the frame that hard as much as holding it steady.


May I ask what helicopter tape is and where can I get some?


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Vulture 29er*

Ti frame, PF30 w/ BEER Components BB, 44mm Headtube for taper fork, 12 x 142, 420mm chainstays.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Martin6 said:


> Ti frame, PF30 w/ BEER Components BB, 44mm Headtube for taper fork, 12 x 142, 420mm chainstays.
> 
> View attachment 722241
> 
> ...


Wow. That is a sweet single speed trail bike. I'd love a ride report. What's the head tube angle on that thing? Is that a 100mm or 120mm fork? Looks similar to the BEER frame...


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks! HTA is 70.0* with a 120mm Talas fork.


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

crazy8 said:


> IMO your off to an excellent start. Looking forward to update photo's of this frame.


2005 Gary Fisher Rig
Niner steel fork (Atomic Blue)
Stan ZTR/Arch wheels with Origin8 single speed conversion
Easton Haven stem
Salsa Bend 2 Bars (17 degrees)
Lizard Skins grips
Shimano XTR brakes
Bontrager XR1 tires
WTB Silverado Saddle
Bontrager ACC seatpost
Truvativ Stylo crank 32T (180 mm)
Chris King cog 15T
HT pedals


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Airvoltaire said:


> May I ask what helicopter tape is and where can I get some?


Helicopter tape is the tape used on the leading edge of helicopter blades. I saw a post a while back on using it for frame protection. I put some on the down tube to protect from any mud or stones coming up. I'll send the website that I bought it from later as I have it saved on my desktop.

Thanks again for the heads up on the rack. I checked the Yakima site and they don't recommend it for carbon frames. Bought a new rack this morning.


----------



## EDDAKA (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is my surly 1x1. I bought the newer 2011 model through the LBS. I really do not like it. I wish i had the older model 1x1. Looking to buy a soma analog in the future, or see if I can snag an older 1x1 frame off the 'bay.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

What changes do you not like?


----------



## namkrad (Jul 22, 2009)

Here´s my first SS.
It´s my Bontrager Privateer Comp 1998.
Somehow bonty´s really look great as SS.
Frugal...
/J


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice bonty! Had a stuck seatpost there before?


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Airvoltaire said:


> May I ask what helicopter tape is and where can I get some?


Search for helicopter tape on findtape.com. It comes in 8 and 14 mil thicknesses. I think the 2" tape works best to protect chainstays, 3" to protect the downtube. It isn't cheap but a small roll goes quite a ways.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Martin6 said:


> Ti frame, PF30 w/ BEER Components BB, 44mm Headtube for taper fork, 12 x 142, 420mm chainstays.
> 
> View attachment 722241
> 
> ...


That thing is all kind of sexy. Can I play with myself while looking your pics?


----------



## namkrad (Jul 22, 2009)

fishcreek:
Sorry to say, but yeah...
thanx btw for your chainlinemath, worked out great for me :thumbsup:
/J


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

1999 Zaskar

ZaSSkar


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my Mary SS, upgraded brakes, bars stem, wheels. I ride it mostly on streets if SF but started doing ChinaCamp and will do Annadel soon.


----------



## tesxyz (May 31, 2006)

Been loving riding this everywhere I take it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tesxyz said:


> Been loving riding this everywhere I take it.


WTF is that thing?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know how much I'd trust myself on that seattube..


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

mestapho said:


> 1999 Zaskar
> 
> ZaSSkar


Nice! Did the '99 have disc tabs? Or, did you use some type of adapter?


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Nice! Did the '99 have disc tabs? Or, did you use some type of adapter?


I use the A2Z adapter.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

My On-One Inbred in its nature environment.


----------



## webb-o (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice ride Nehmed! What fork and tires are those?


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

The fork is On-One's Cro-Mo fork I bought with the frame. The tires are WTB 2.4" MotoRaptors.:thumbsup:


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

do they make single speed conversion "kits"


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

twistedmentality said:


> do they make single speed conversion "kits"


Yeah, they have spacers, cog/s, and tensioner.

like this


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

interesting. i dont want to sound like an idiot but how does one know what to use on their brand bike ? i have a 11 specialized hardrock with a 7 speed in the rear.

thanks for the link


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

twistedmentality said:


> interesting. i dont want to sound like an idiot but how does one know what to use on their brand bike ? i have a 11 specialized hardrock with a 7 speed in the rear.
> 
> thanks for the link


This thread is for posting pictures of singlespeed bikes. Use the search function to find more then you can possibly read on how to convert your bike to a singlespeed.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Martin6 said:


> Ti frame, PF30 w/ BEER Components BB, 44mm Headtube for taper fork, 12 x 142, 420mm chainstays.
> 
> View attachment 722241
> 
> ...


Super sick!


----------



## gRINDpIG (Jul 6, 2012)

G'day All from Sunny Melbourne Oz. Here's my Pub/Urban Assault Vehicle

07 GT Peace 9r:
Kore 800mm 35mm riser bar
FSA Orbit MX Headset
Kore Brake Cables
Truvativ Holzfeller Stem
ODI Troy Lee Design Black Lock On Grips with Red Collars
Thomson Elite Seatpost/Collar
e*thirteen 40T Chainring
Deity Decoy Pedals
Surly 17T Stainless Cog
KMC SS Chain
Hope QR Skewers.

Sorry for the crap quality pics, yet to find my camera :madmax:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Haven't really posted any pictures of my 1x1 since I bought the fork for it and converted it over to tubeless. Really the only changes since then have been that I've ditched the BB5 brakes for some Elixir R SL's (still need to shorten the hoses, saving that for winter). I've got some new tires for it as well since these are toast. I'm going to experiment with Slime sealant instead of Stan's this time, mainly because I've got a gallon jug of the Slime tubeless stuff for my tractors and quads and I'm out of Stan's. I've read some reviews and I think Slime will do fine, if not then back to Stan's. I'm also going to build a nice fixed/disc wheel for the 1x1, hopefully in the next month.










Apologies for the back yard picture...Injured knee, haven't ridden in awhile.


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*Trans am 2009*

my ss near home


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Sroman, nice photos, what app are you using?


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*app*



nemhed said:


> Sroman, nice photos, what app are you using?


thanks nemhed, the app is tadaa


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

peacob said:


>


Holy spiderman seat! That thing is cool looking.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ I have one on my Nickel. It's the most comfy seat I have owned, and Iv'e owned a lot.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Finished the conversion on my Superfly AL:

















Really not happy with how I had to setup the tensioner. Right now it has a half link and if I try to push up I can't get enough of the slack out before hitting the chainstay. If I remove that half link it is ALMOST magic gear bliss without the tensioner but I can't get the wheel to sit completely up in the dropouts. :madman:


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

I sold my 26" fetish fixation SS and picked this 08 Redline Monocog 29er. I enjoy riding this on the trails more than my geared Db ovrrdrive.










Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_joshamatic (May 21, 2011)

tesxyz said:


> Been loving riding this everywhere I take it.


Details, please! That is a very intriguing homebrew...

Could it be that the bottom bracket is actually at or near the center of the rear axle arc/path?


----------



## TicTac (Oct 3, 2010)

Posted in the Salsa forum, had to put it here too :thumbsup:


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

*McClung*

Don't think I've posted this yet, but 'bout time I did. Great bike, crap photo... sorry

Just hit 3K miles (give or take since I don't always record)


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, also posted in the Speci forum. 2013 CARVE comp frame, chi fork bontrager mustang wheels and raceface turbine tubes.


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

A few fotos of the Herd of SSers:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

^ nice collection!


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

My friend Bob's new whip


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

apex134 said:


> A few fotos of the Herd


Wow, someone does not believe in diversification.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, someone does not believe in diversification.


Looked like a rather diverse and interesting collection to me.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> Looked like a rather diverse and interesting collection to me.


If I had that many mountain bikes I think I would rather own a few geared, FS, or fat tires, before owning that many single speeds... I believe this is what the previous post was talking about....


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, someone does not believe in diversification.


Sorry, I'll try to take YOUR tastes into account with all of MY future bike builds


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

apex134 said:


> Sorry, I'll try to take YOUR tastes into account with all of MY future bike builds


lol. Or another way to look at it, is that since this is a thread on posting your singlespeed, perhaps you have just as many other bikes and only posted your SS collection. 

My only question is, how on EARTH do you decide which one to ride? Eeny meeny miney moe?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

apex134 said:


> Sorry, I'll try to take YOUR tastes into account with all of MY future bike builds


Oh no great bikes! I ment all of them being SS.


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh no great bikes! I ment all of them being SS.


Well, I built blue pub crawler for my wife and the Mrazek is now a 1x9, so the affliction may not be as bad as it might appear


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

@apex134...I think we all love the SS or we wouldn't be here posting pics and offering chatter. But I am willing to guess you have the largest quads out of all of us. Ride on Bro!


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

I haven't had a SS in years. I had forgotten how much fun they are.


----------



## NorthGaZJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^^^ I like that a lot... Been podering picking up one of the old stock for cheap....


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Apex134, great collection! What bars do you have on the blue pub crawler?


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Ooooooh, I just bought an On-One SS Ltd Edition with Hope hubs and ZTR flow rims and Formula brakes....

Picking it up tomorrow morning and going to SSWC2012 tomorrow afternoon!!!!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Does this qualify?










https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/Rawland_with_Weirwolfs.jpg


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

NorthGaZJ said:


> Nice!


Thanks.



RyeRey521 said:


> ^^^^^ I like that a lot... Been podering picking up one of the old stock for cheap....


That is what I did. Although I didn't get it as cheap as they are now.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

MMcG said:


> Does this qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that counts, very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is my baby, pedals off and dejected about going back onto the car to leave Raystown:










And a shadowy picture taken in happier times a few days before:


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

here's my budget (sort of) build on last weekend's ride (on a break at a rubber plantation along the trail)


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

Thr collection of apex134 on prev. page is VERY impressive:thumbsup:

Here's mine:

Tunturi Aero from early 80's



















Surly CC









Salsa El Mariachi









The LSD effect in the Surly and Salsa pics is created with an old cell phone with a drop of water behind a scrachy lens.


----------



## WheelinOK (Sep 27, 2012)

So, I had a specialized hardrock sport which is a great entry level bike, but that being said, it had entry level components. That's why I'm here, I took off the crap that didn't work, more specificly the gears and ancillary parts. So far I'm loving it. My longest ride before the swap was 3.5 miles and i was miserable, yesterday as soon as I got my chain on I went 10.5 without even realizing how far I had been. p.s. those are my gf's shoes.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

WheelinOK said:


> p.s. those are my gf's shoes.


Sure they are, buddy!:thumbsup:

P.S. Nice conversion.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

"p.s. those are my gf's shoes."

I just thought instead of the old toe clip design maybe you had found a new style called the heel pin pedal...but most of the time i am just daft. LOL


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

That is why the bike has "platform" pedals. To go with the high heel shoes.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Posting here as well...

Here it is, my new to me SS MTB! It is a Cannondale Trail SL3 29r single speed. My introduction to SS...coming from a plush Specialized StumpJumper FSR 29er....










More details here, since I just got it and started a new post about it.

(and yes, the front tire is flat in the pic, pic taken by previous owner, I'll post some more after I finally get a ride on it, hopefully in the next couple of days weather dependent)


----------



## jdbruner (Oct 3, 2011)

Now we need a pic of the gf in the shoes. /dirty old man


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

333 said:


> 18.13 lbs of fun


Awesome. Nice weight. Looks fun to ride.


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

*from fulsus to rigid*

just finished converting my bike into rigid


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*Sswc2012*

My new On-One Inbred SS 29er










Any of you guys go to SSWC2012?
Post what you rode!


----------



## doodlesdostal (Sep 26, 2012)

Found the rig for $600 a few weeks ago and thought it was too good of a deal to pass up. No problems with the infamous sliding vertical dropouts yet, knock on wood.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

Just finished this build over the weekend. Still needs a front brake and I'm not sure if my ghetto cranks will work out but it was a blast to ride.

Wasn't sure how the steel frame would feel but it was way flexier than I thought it would be. A complete blast to ride and felt like a rocket in the technical, tight stuff.














Great little trail outside of Vegas for the inaugural ride.


----------



## Veloreto (Oct 2, 2012)

Resurrected my old college bike. Fun as ever!!!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*screaming!*



doodlesdostal said:


> Found the rig for $600 a few weeks ago and thought it was too good of a deal to pass up. No problems with the infamous sliding vertical dropouts yet, knock on wood.


That's a screaming deal!


----------



## a6rnner (Jul 5, 2011)

*Salsa El Mariachi SS*

got her today, rode her today, first ss...saweet!!! decided on susp. fork cause im still too much of a weenie...but have it for one day...


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have both suspension and rigid SS and I ride both about even amounts. There is something pure about the rigid, but the suspension allows you to go faster and sometimes flying just feels good.


----------



## a6rnner (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I also have a superfly 100 pro...and yes eats rocks and roots and downhill like no business...both make me smile just as wide too!!!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my Strong belt drive frame. Super supple ride quality and quick handling.


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

El Mar on the top of Vimpelinvaara.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Zen Cyclery said:


> This is my Strong belt drive frame. Super supple ride quality and quick handling.


Enough of the stock photo, show us that awsome frame dirty... Build List?...


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

REEB singlespeed with Gates Carbon Drive. I've been on this bike for about a year now and absolutely loving it. 69 and change head angle with a 120 fork and external headset. I also ride regularly a 6" travel Intense but I feel comfortable taking my REEB about anywhere I'd take my Intense. Love this thing.



















Paragon sliders make wheel changes a breeze. This can be one of the difficulties of belt drive. 









It's my AM singlespeed heh heh. Chromag cockpit parts and tire clearance for Ardent 2.4s. This thing begs for cruel terrain.


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

**** yea on that Reeb! Looks ready to rip. Also, it looks like the bolt on top of the slider is the frame break?


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Yep. It's super clean. The sliding dropout and frame break are all Paragon. Paragon now finally has available a 12x142 thru axle sliding dropout. I think I see an upgrade in my future!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

nice. I've got those paragon PM sliders on my SS also. They kick ass!


----------



## buSSalo (Dec 7, 2011)

Really dig the Reeb! what does it say on the inside of the chainstay (non drive side)?

This is what my ride looks like now. A buddy of mine was selling his old XT hydro's and I decided to give them a try even though I really liked the simplicity of my old BB7's. Put some Geax Gato's on and love them, they hook up really well with all the leaves on the ground. Running around 22-24psi in both w/ Stan's.


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

It's not an uber rare exotic but I like it :thumbsup:

'12 Giant XTC 29er alloy
Marzocchi Carbon Corsa 100mm fork
E13 SS Crankset
Stan's Arches laced to WB Eno hubs (eccentric rear)
Carbon seat post and stem
and some other stuff

22.09lbs


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

FreeCoffee said:


> It's not an uber rare exotic but I like it :thumbsup:
> 
> '12 Giant XTC 29er alloy
> Marzocchi Carbon Corsa 100mm fork
> ...


Looking pretty cool to me and it's hard to find fault with that weight. Did you buy or built?


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, I built it. I work in the moto industry so I have a few connections that crossover into the MTB world but it still took about 4 months of slowly buying piece by piece before it was done. I just broke 100 miles on it today :thumbsup:


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

I upgraded the tires, stem, saddle and handlebar in the past few months. Love this bike!

It gets more love than my mojo hd lately too.

ATTACH]728865[/ATTACH]


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

SadikOne1 said:


> I upgraded the tires, stem, saddle and handlebar in the past few months. Love this bike!
> 
> It gets more love than my mojo hd lately too.
> 
> ATTACH]728865[/ATTACH]


Whats up with your bash ring? Is it on the inside of the chainring?


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*On One Inbred*

My On One Inbred SS Limited edition 29er

ZTR rims on Hope Pro II Evo hubs
Formula RX brakes
Deore crank (to be swapped for a Jeff Jonesed XTR 960 soon)
M540 pedals
Schwalbe Nobby Nic (f) Racing Ralph (r)
Raceface seatpost and stem
On-One riser bar
Specialized Phenom seat


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Fresh from the trail this morning, 1st ride!


----------



## Tweaver1 (Oct 8, 2012)

*First Ride on a New Bike*

I just got a Gravity G29. It was really cheap through bikesdirect, like 800 msrp but on sale for 350. i couldn't pass up that. Anyway i was pleasantly surprised that fully rigid 29'r SS could fly through my local trails in colchester vermont. I'm a really strong rider (aka i break ALOT of hardware) and i go fast. Ridding on the edge of out-of- control is the only way to ride! The new bike though was able to handle much more than i was expecting. My other bike is a Jamis Dakota with a ton of upgrades but i felt that the G29 could handle more. Really impressed by the $350 bike don't know how else to explain it. picture is off gravity site mine has different seat and pedals.


----------



## kwolfkill (Sep 16, 2009)

Just bolted some older parts to a 2013 Salsa El Mariachi frame and created a fun winter bike. One ride on it so far and loving how it works. Comfortable, responsive and a nice change from my regular Tallboy LTc ride. Can't wait to log more miles!

Salsa El Mariachi frame, Large
Fox TALAS 29 RLC
Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro wheelset
Thomson 90mm stem
Easton Haven Carbon handlebars
Easton Haven 27.2mm x 400mm seatpost
Salsa Liplock seatpost clamp
WTB Silverado SLT seat
Avid Elixir CR brakes, 180mm /160mm rotors
Race Face Deus XC cranks w/E13 32T chainring
Rennen 20T singlespeed cog
Spot Brand singlespeed rear hub conversion kit
SRAM PC-991 chain
Crank Brothers Eggbeater pedals
Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 front, Maxxis Ikon, 29x2.2 rear tire

23.9lb.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

kwolfkill said:


> Just bolted some older parts to a 2013 Salsa El Mariachi frame and created a fun winter bike. One ride on it so far and loving how it works. Comfortable, responsive and a nice change from my regular Tallboy LTc ride. Can't wait to log more miles!
> 
> Salsa El Mariachi frame, Large
> Fox TALAS 29 RLC
> ...


Is that a 100mm fork?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

divernick said:


> My On One Inbred SS Limited edition 29er
> 
> ZTR rims on Hope Pro II Evo hubs
> Formula RX brakes
> ...


What's your fork?


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

I'm running a Manitou Tower 100mm.
It's not the lightest, but seems pretty bombproof for the money.


----------



## kwolfkill (Sep 16, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Is that a 100mm fork?


Fork is a 95-120mm TALAS off a previous bike, so I just leave it in the 95mm position for most riding since the frame was designed around an 80-100mm fork. Works great.


----------



## gnriden (Apr 18, 2006)

*SC Highball*


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

*Airborne Ti Hag*

This is my latest SS rig. So far its been awesome.
Airborne Ti Hag frame (new to me)
White Brothers SC92UL (I only used these for 2 races back when they were new)
Cane Creek 110 headset
Syntace stem
ODI bars and grips
Paul brakes, levers, hubs and cranks
Mavic SUP ceramic rims (found new at the local shop)
Vredestien bull lock tires
White Industries freewheel
KMC gold SS chain
Use aero carbon post 
Fizik saddle


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

jnl1105 said:


> picked up 2 single speeds this weekend


I'll take the second one. Haha man thats awesome, where'd ya get it?


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

gnriden said:


> View attachment 729345


Beautiful....


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That Airborne Ti Hag must be one of the best ss bikes I've ever seen. Not sure about the aero seatpost, though. Seems a bit tongue-in-cheek


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

The Super Fly waiting for a rip on it's favorite trail system.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Orkje said:


> That Airborne Ti Hag must be one of the best ss bikes I've ever seen. Not sure about the aero seatpost, though. Seems a bit tongue-in-cheek


That is pretty nice. That's from when Airborne made a pretty decent bike.


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That is pretty nice. That's from when Airborne made a pretty decent bike.


Thanks guys, I wanted one of these when they were new just didnt have the dough. Was ridding a Bianchi BASS at the time I think. The aero post is different but its what I had to finish the build and it's staying just to be different. Would really like to find the Ti Hag decals for it.


----------



## rock622 (Apr 20, 2012)

This is my Gary Fisher SS 2011


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

@rock622: Are those forks original? My '11 Rig came with a Fox fork...


----------



## rock622 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes this is SR Suntour SF11 XCT V3 front suspension


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

*Very Cool*



YYZ said:


> Awesome. Nice weight. Looks fun to ride.


Very cool Specialized! Great job


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Surly 1x1 update*

Been doing some wheel work with my 1x1 
Laced up some new Spank rims and fitted some BB5's will give them a try out this weekend.









Also got a pair of 29'er wheels to try as well, fitted these quickly while doing the brakes. Considering its a xs frame they fit no problem :thumbsup:









Jamie


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Haha the 29s look huge compared to the frame. Nice bike.


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ nice build, though the cables could be shorter. Did you test ride the 29" version (looks like 36")? The crank/ toe overlap could cause a problem.


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

*custom carver*

my new ti trail SS - 70 deg HA, 16.8" CS, 12" BB, 21.5 lbs. Prettiest she'll look, thought it worth snapping a quick pic.


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

> my new ti trail SS


Nice!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

cause I re-did mine again...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

oooo, I like that Carver!


----------



## Fluff24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just built up a n On One 26" singlespped specific frame. Replaced alloy make up bike. So much better to ride.


----------



## EstebanRapido (Jun 4, 2010)

delete


----------



## EstebanRapido (Jun 4, 2010)

*Another Monocog*

I took a few pounds out of my monocog and I thought I would share it with you. After the first ride, I'm pretty happy. I recently got my self a Easton Haven as a wider front wheel that seems to work well with the Wierwolf 2.55. The handle bar was changed out for a shorter one from my old trek. I miss the beefiness and extra 1.5 inches of the old one when I get to the steepest climbs other then that it doesn't bother me and the 100+ grams I saved seems worth it. Finally, ESI makes a yellow version of their grips! The rear wheel has a White Ind hub, a cheap BMX cog, thicker Shimano rotor, and the WTB i23 rim. The Geax saguaro tire is something I just had sitting around and I might as well try something other then the original ExiWolf. And wow that Geax is loud. It sounds like I'm bombing down streets when I am only doing 20mph on the trail. To round it all out I put a new e13 ring and gold chain to go with it. On my first ride I took a Strava time, never mind the cold I'm dealing with.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks hawt, got plans to remove the brake boss bolts? They do come out with a bit of effort and the correct size wrench.

New wheels coming for my 'Cog (hopefully next week), same model year as yours. Love the yellow and black.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOVE that Cog! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Just picked up my first SS in almost 10 years. Last one was a KHS Solo One. This time around: a 2012 Salsa El Mariachi LTD









I'll get some better photos of it tomorrow while on its maiden voyage; a 50 mile ride for a local scout troop to complete the requirements for the cycling merit badge.:thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice


----------



## EstebanRapido (Jun 4, 2010)

driver bob said:


> Looks hawt, got plans to remove the brake boss bolts? They do come out with a bit of effort and the correct size wrench.
> 
> New wheels coming for my 'Cog (hopefully next week), same model year as yours. Love the yellow and black.


Yeah, those damn bolts. They have been on my mind in the last few weeks. I just want to cut it all off. I don't really know the best way to get rid of those and I'm not all that handy to begin with. The yellow and black is okay. I just reminds me of the dark dark green and gold of my crappy old KHS. But I was excited a few months ago when I found out that ESI now makes yellow grips. When I got this bike over two years ago I failed to dye some white ESI grips yellow. I took this out in the dark a few hours ago. I learned that I better put that drive side tensioner back on there after hearing a few pops. Good luck with your wheels. I only lost about two pounds. Now just over 28 lbs


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mary Mary, Why ya buggin?*

Threw some Mary bars on mine to test out- still tweaking them and they might not make the cut, but I love the way they look...


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

EstebanRapido said:


> Yeah, those damn bolts. They have been on my mind in the last few weeks. I just want to cut it all off.


It's crossed my mind to take a cutting wheel to the stubs that are welded to the frame and fork but right now I have other projects to keep my idle hands busy !!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's my Jamis Exile SS


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Better pic of the El Mar from this morning. The wife was running a half marathon while I was riding around drinking coffee and taking photos.


----------



## Vermoozer (Oct 25, 2010)

*1996 Zaskar*

My first mountain bike, a 1996 GT Zaskar, resurrected as my first singlespeed. I had the frame in storage for over 10 years and it sure is good to be riding it again. I love it!


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

My New Kona Unit 29er SS build. The fit/geometry is much better than my redline monocog 29er..









Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justdaman (Jan 1, 2012)

My custom rig sporting new tape and saddle. Frame and rim decals were also removed.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Vermoozer said:


> My first mountain bike, a 1996 GT Zaskar, resurrected as my first singlespeed. I had the frame in storage for over 10 years and it sure is good to be riding it again. I love it!


Nice work. Magic gear?


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*One of the many conversions my bike has taken on this year. * Sub 20 pounds on a bathroom scale.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

justdaman said:


> My custom rig sporting new tape and saddle. Frame and rim decals were also removed.


They don't get much more beautiful than this.


----------



## Vermoozer (Oct 25, 2010)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Nice work. Magic gear?


Thanks, It is 34:17 but I'm still playing around to find the right ratio.


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Elisdad said:


> They don't get much more beautiful than this.









how about this?
Though that bike is gorgeous.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

I think I saw this bike before. The handlebars are wood IIRC. That scares me.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

My new Misfit diSSent
(dont mind the purple chain, just waiting on my Surly cog to switch to 3/32)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

justdaman said:


> My custom rig sporting new tape and saddle. Frame and rim decals were also removed.


Ooooh...that's just GORGEOUS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vespa14 (Jan 11, 2011)

justdaman, that is just pure bike porn! for shame...for shame...posting that on public sites.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: (is 3 thumbs up enough?)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## SurlyBuckeye (Sep 19, 2012)

The new ride


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

SurlyBuckeye said:


> The new ride


Terrible riding bike isn't it? Mine's so bad that that I wont let any of my friends ride it out of fear that they would experience that horrible ride as well. It's so bad that I have no plans of selling it just to prevent some other loser from enduring such a bad ride. I'll just keep it and learn to love it I guess. 

I feel bad for the folks I start rides out with on it, I finish the trail waaaayyyy before them.

I've had mine a week and already have around 80 miles on it; rigid fork and all. :thumbsup:


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

17.8 poundish. 34X18. Fun for buff Kentucky singletrack.


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

*Specialized SS*



alshead said:


> Threw some Mary bars on mine to test out- still tweaking them and they might not make the cut, but I love the way they look...


Cool build. I have a similar bike. Do you have any close up pics of the drive side. Looks great


----------



## SurlyBuckeye (Sep 19, 2012)

Spec7 said:


> Terrible riding bike isn't it? Mine's so bad that that I wont let any of my friends ride it out of fear that they would experience that horrible ride as well. It's so bad that I have no plans of selling it just to prevent some other loser from enduring such a bad ride. I'll just keep it and learn to love it I guess.
> 
> I feel bad for the folks I start rides out with on it, I finish the trail waaaayyyy before them.
> 
> I've had mine a week and already have around 80 miles on it; rigid fork and all. :thumbsup:


Absolutley I wasn't sure how i would like the rigid fork but I'm loving it. This bike's a lot of firsts for me...first single speed, first 29er, first rigid. THis bike exceeds all my expecations. The full suspension stumpjumper might get jealous


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

SurlyBuckeye said:


> Absolutley I wasn't sure how i would like the rigid fork but I'm loving it. This bike's a lot of firsts for me...first single speed, first 29er, first rigid. THis bike exceeds all my expecations. The full suspension stumpjumper might get jealous


I'm in the same boat. First ss, 29er and rigid bike. I just picked up a Kona Unit and am loving it. Took it out to the womble and learned that Dallas MTBing has some splanin to do. 









The only upgrades I can think of are some foam grips and a 2.4 front tire for some extra cushion on the hands and shoulders. Already went guerrilla gorilla tape tubeless.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Airvoltaire said:


> Cool build. I have a similar bike. Do you have any close up pics of the drive side. Looks great


Thanks. Loving this ride- I've had a few different ss's, but this is my favorite by a long shot. No super close ups, but...















And I think if you scroll back a page or two, there's another shot of it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Got bored with the SS, converted it to a fixed gear. Suspension fork because I was sent the wrong brake adapter, should've been the adapter for the rigid. Good 10mile ride with this fixie today.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

My 2012 El Mariachi. Really love this thing - 100% what I wanted!


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

My Kish MX with a Blacksheep fork.


----------



## ryansuske (Jul 8, 2011)

*specialized stumpjumper singlespeed conversion*


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

ryansuske said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-K0IIP0V9VWY/UI0GP_iOfBI/AAAAAAAAAlk/HxNEqYFsVU4/w716-h537-p-k/snow%2Bbike.JPG


Cool bike :thumbsup:
Reminds me of my bike that I converted to SS couple of months ago, and ended up selling it to my friend.


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

This one is still a work in progress... Budget build Lurcher w/ some misc parts:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Kona Unit 29er with a Pugsley fork in front.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I jumped on the Titus Fireline swoops downtube prototype by Van Nicholas from On-One.

Other parts include Pro carbon fork, On-One Midge bar, Avid BB7 + CC Drop-V, Fixie Inc. hubs, Notubes Crest 29er hoops, Nobby Nics at 2.35 wide run tubeless and a few Ritchey parts here and there. I have a carbon seatpost but I want to change the clamp to a wider one before making the switch. Also I feel that the fork is a bit short at 465 mm a-c (80 mm equiv.), so I ordered a Soul Cycles steel fork with 485 mm a-c, so the geometry will be like the frame was designed.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

ask said:


> This one is still a work in progress... Budget build Lurcher w/ some misc parts


Great bike. But, what's with the photoshopped rear end in this picture? :skep: You're busted. Or are my eyes messed up?


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

*My SS TransAM*

She's no XC speed demon, but absolutely the most fun bike I have ever owned/ridden.


----------



## SlownSteady (Mar 28, 2011)

My newly build Seven Single speed. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlownSteady (Mar 28, 2011)

My newly build Seven Cycles Singlespeed

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

*Field Unit & Asphalt Inbred*

Hi all,

First, many thanks for all your posts on the mtbr singlespeed forum that I have been avidly reading for a year now. These motivated me to pull the trigger for a 29er SS investment... This was the Kona Unit 2012 below, that I have upgraded a bit (see details if interested).

Later on, fed up to keep all the Unit stock remaining parts and obsessed by singlespeeds, I decided to build a fixed gear commuter with a brand new On One Inbred 29er frame (photo and specs below).

Both bikes are just great! That was really fun and quite self-satisfying for me to build a bike from scratch (before that, I used to go to my LBS to fix a simple flat tyre&#8230; since then I have also "upgraded" myself my FS GT Sensor as a 1x9, much better than 3x9, now a kind of singlespeed for grannies?). Anyway, thanks everyone for all the super valuable information on this forum, singlespeed rules!

Kona Unit 2012 - all stock except:
- DT Swiss M1800 wheels;
- DT Swiss XMM 100 Single Shot fork;
- Shimano Deore M596 Brakes;
- Chris King cog 18t;
- Drop seatpost Kind Shock KSP 860;
- Wellgo MG1 Magnesium Flat platform pedals;
- Oury/Odi grips.

Built up fixie commuter:
- On One Inbred 29er Slot Dropout frame + 29.8 On One seatclamp;
- On One Mary bar;
- Trutativ Hussefelt stem;
- FSA Pig headset;
- Schwalbe Fat Frank tyres 50mm;
- Kona Project 2 rigid fork (Unit);
- Front brake Avid BB7 (Unit);
- WTB Speed disk AM wheels (Unit);
- Kona seatpost (Unit);
- Kona pedals (Unit);
- VeloSolo Restraps (Made in Yorkshire, UK, as On One&#8230;
- Ritchey saddle (used to have a Brooks B17 Narrow but was too lazy to lock/secure it all the time);
- Deore M590 Crankset 175mm + Shimano external BB;
- Stronglight chainring 40t;
- Fixed cog 15t 3/32 VeloSolo (in place of the rear brake rotor);
- Free wheel cog 15t 3/32 On One Groove Armada (flip flop wheel);
- KMC chain 8 speeds;
- Oury grips;
- Surly Tuggnut (excellent!).


----------



## medojed (Feb 9, 2012)

*on-one c456*

here is mine...


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

first day out on the trail with the new-to-me budget build #2. need to settle on a bar, pick up a new wheelset, figure out a better tensioner and maybe swap out the brakes. rides awesome after breaking it in a little.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

SlownSteady your bike looks great! I love the clean look! Perfect!


----------



## eyes (Nov 13, 2007)

tangaroo said:


> She's no XC speed demon, but absolutely the most fun bike I have ever owned/ridden.


yeah that dog is having a good of sniffaroo of the mud there... nice


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Climber999 said:


> My Kish MX with a Blacksheep fork.


Shawangunk ridge?


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Origin 8 Scout frame and fork, a fun ride


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

Still have some tweaking to do, but just put this together last night. Can't wait to get it out for a ride


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

airic81 said:


> My New Kona Unit 29er SS build. The fit/geometry is much better than my redline monocog 29er..


In what ways is fit and geo better?


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

Natedogz said:


> In what ways is fit and geo better?


What i should of said was the fit is better for me compared to the redline. I dont feel as stretched out on the unit.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Converted my 2013 Trek Superfly AL Elite to an SS today! Had a lot of help from members of this forum to get this done. Thanks for all the input. I've already put ten miles on it today and had a blast! Glad I converted it.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres my new Misfit Dissent build


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*Couple of the Jabber*

Many changes since need to update pics


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

New grips and re-install of my Poploc for my 1x1


----------



## kwest10 (Jun 7, 2006)

budget build "liquid metal" carbon fiber frame from a defunct company in Telluride CO.


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*mine !!!*

2009 transition trans am....now black


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Everyone gets +rep for being bad ace single speed riders!


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

I saw some none-MTB bikes on this thread, so what the heck, I might as well present my commuter. It's gone through some changes; a Ti stem, a different saddle and crank. But no matter the trappings, it was a sweetheart from day 1.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

Climber999 said:


> I saw some none-MTB bikes on this thread, so what the heck, I might as well present my commuter. It's gone through some changes, such as a Ti stem, a different saddle and crank; but it was a sweetheart from day 1.


Somoene would kill for such a commuter! Man, It's a blast!
What is the gearing?


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Igoreha said:


> Somoene would kill for such a commuter! Man, It's a blast!
> What is the gearing?


Thanks! :thumbsup:

47:18


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Holy Moses Climber999! That is a masterpiece.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Yikes, a high end hipster... please tell me you don't take that thing out for bike polo.


----------



## sthompson86 (Nov 7, 2012)

Enjoying the pictures!


----------



## sthompson86 (Nov 7, 2012)

Gravity G29 SS - Got this bike a few weeks back.. Switched from road riding to MTN Bike.


----------



## pedalpilot (Aug 28, 2007)

My 05' 1fg. Love this bike.


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

pedalpilot said:


> My 05' 1fg. Love this bike.


Great looking bike! How do you like the seatpost?


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

camekanix said:


> Fresh from the trail this morning, 1st ride!


congrats on getting her dusty


----------



## Airvoltaire (Feb 5, 2012)

alshead said:


> Thanks. Loving this ride- I've had a few different ss's, but this is my favorite by a long shot. No super close ups, but...
> 
> View attachment 733421
> View attachment 733422
> ...


Love that Stumpy!


----------



## jsalvaggio (Nov 7, 2011)

*2012 Kona Unit*

Here's my current rig out for a ride after Hurricane Sandy hit Staten Island.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Now in a 650B configuration:


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

misterdangerpants said:


> Now in a 650B configuration:


Beautiful. Looks like yer shock isn't full?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

alshead said:


> Beautiful. Looks like yer shock isn't full?


Thanks. Shock is a-okay. White Brothers custom made it for me with 63mm of travel as that matched the original fork, a 1996 Rock Shox Judy.


----------



## Bone Machine (Mar 16, 2010)

Kinesis Decade Virsa II


----------



## GHamilton (Nov 2, 2012)

robtre said:


> Many changes since need to update pics


Is this the bike I saw today at the Tree Farm in Novi?

Gordon


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tell me more..*



misterdangerpants said:


> Thanks. Shock is a-okay. White Brothers custom made it for me with 63mm of travel as that matched the original fork, a 1996 Rock Shox Judy.


So, this frame is a 1996 frame? With Paragon sliders? Tell me more...


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> Thanks. Shock is a-okay. White Brothers custom made it for me with 63mm of travel as that matched the original fork, a 1996 Rock Shox Judy.


Hey nice rhygin. Can you post a picture or two of your if deluxe 650b? I am curious how much space there is in the chainstays. I don't currently have a wheel, and I don't want to buy one if it isn't going to work...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

alshead said:


> So, this frame is a 1996 frame? With Paragon sliders? Tell me more...


Actually, it's a 1994.

Long story, go here.

Short story, I wanted to run disc brakes, be able to utilize 26" & 650B and run it as either a single speed or geared. That required lopping the seat and chain stays off. As always, Circle A did a fantastic job.



fotu said:


> Hey nice rhygin. Can you post a picture or two of your if deluxe 650b? I am curious how much space there is in the chainstays. I don't currently have a wheel, and I don't want to buy one if it isn't going to work...


Thanks. Well, my IF Deluxe was custom ordered in 2009 so I don't know how beneficial it would be. Anyway, that being said, I was able to use the Pacenti Neo Moto 2.3, though the Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 left a bit more breathing room. The chain stays are 17", if that helps. If you're in the Boston area, feel free to swing by to test fit the wheel. Here's the IF Deluxe:


----------



## johnybutts (Nov 7, 2012)

Just sold my 2008 GF Rig. Last piece of the puzzle is to sell a TT bike I haven't ridden in 2 years, then I upgrade, big time.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Singlespeed El Mariachi 2


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

ianick said:


> Singlespeed El Mariachi 2


The new colors are much better! Nice bike.


----------



## Johnny Sin (May 4, 2010)

Misfit DiSSent Al. Has ENO cranks now. Rides like a dream!


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^^^^^^ Size please


----------



## Johnny Sin (May 4, 2010)

RyeRey521 said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Size please


XL. I was on the edge of XL and L. I've had a bike that's too small for me before, so I didn't want to risk it again, so I went for the larger frame, and put a shorter stem on it, and it fits perfectly!


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot, I haven't seen that size in person and the steeper headtube angle of the smaller sizes just wasn't appealing to me, but I think I would be in an xl also if I got one.... Nice looking bike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Sin (May 4, 2010)

Cheers. 

Go for it! If you've been reading reviews about the frame, all of them are spot on! And Peter from Misfit Psycles is very helpful, I bought my frame about 18 months ago, and I still email him asking questions, and he always answers.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> Actually, it's a 1994.
> 
> Long story, go here.
> 
> ...


Looks good thanks for sharing. My frame has a tighter rear end. Going to go with a 26 in back for now.


----------



## johnybutts (Nov 7, 2012)

My old Rig. I'm terribly conflicted on whatever next bike I'm going to purchase.


----------



## phlowhoot (Sep 18, 2008)

*Kona Big Unit SS 29er Custom Paint*

Kona Big Unit 2012 (custom color: matte black/blue) 29er 
Built up as a single speed.

Build highlights:
Whiskey Parts carbon rigid fork
Race Face Turbine stem, bars (700mm flat), seat post
Race Face Turbine crankset, 32T
Chris King SS cog, 20T
SRAM XO brakes
Stans NoTubes Crest Wheels
Maxxis Beaver Tires
Crank Bros Eggbeater
Specialized Phenom Saddle

WEIGHT: 18lbs. 10oz.
Sorry for the crappy iPhone4 pic


----------



## johnybutts (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome black/blue.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

My Monocog rebuilt as the winter commuter. 

New wheels, 700 x 35 tires, BB7's.

Apologies for the webcam office shot


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here she is.


----------



## Junktech (May 5, 2010)

Just picked it up from a friend, I've only ridden it on the road, not off road yet.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

sprocket47 said:


> Here she is.


Thank you so much.... These are exactly the pictures I've been wanting I have a 08 monocog flight (Light Blue) and have been wondering if a niner fork looks good on our frame and I like it.... Wheelset and fork are soon to come...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sprocket47 said:


> Here she is.


I'd reroute the front brake line.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

and shorten it some


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Yep.


----------



## SSBiker (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice Redlines. That green color really stands out!


----------



## cherepaha (Nov 17, 2012)

steel ss great fun on it!


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

great thread. makes me want to convert mine yesterday.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

r1Gel said:


> Updated.
> 
> Now doing the 69 thing.
> 
> Great looking 69er. What is the forks axle to crown measurement.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Whats up?*

Another shot of my Orbea Alma.


----------



## Benjiboy (Jul 8, 2010)

*My Jabber*

Love this bike!

XTR Cranks
Boone Titanium 32 X 16
WI Freewheel
Chis King BB and Headset
Avid BB7
Edge (Enve) Carbon Riser
Niner Carbon Fork
DT Swiss X470 RIMS 
Paul Hubs
Thomson Elite Stem and Post
Maxxis Crossmark


----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

Loving the green Redline with Niner fork!

Awesome thread but damn it to hell and back... gives a lad expensive notions!! :madman:


----------



## intelintel (Nov 21, 2012)

hello


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

intelintel said:


> hello


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

lol. always good for a laugh, squatch.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


I saw him the other day. He lives in the same hood as I do. And, I couldn't get that damn song out of my head. Now it's back damn it.


----------



## KonCorp (Nov 11, 2012)

Meet lil' red, she's filled with hope. I still have a couple things to change but she is a blast. Still need to get around to trimming my brake lines.


----------



## Akita man (Nov 21, 2012)

*Work in Process Sawyer/Gates SS*

I have renewed my mountain biking passion from 15 years ago. This bike caught my eye and it has all day comfort and great trail manners. Not the lightest steed ever but neither am I. I love the belt drive. This thing is absolutely silent. I believe the smaller diameter tubes help with this as well.
I recently added the Niner Carbon fork. It really eats
Up the smaller bumps. The tubeless Racing Ralph's at 28 psi do the rest.


----------



## FlyingGoatDog (Sep 17, 2011)

Specialized Rockhopper SL SS 29er
Surly Steamie, fixed


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

456c


----------



## intelintel (Nov 21, 2012)

nice bike ,i like it


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

fotu said:


> and shorten it some


I had the shop put on the brakes and they weren't sure what cockpit setup I would end up having so they left them long, way long. I think I have it dialed in so it's time to trim it up. The routing is pretty standard for the niner fork.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Akita man said:


> I have renewed my mountain biking passion from 15 years ago. This bike caught my eye and it has all day comfort and great trail manners. Not the lightest steed ever but neither am I. I love the belt drive. This thing is absolutely silent. I believe the smaller diameter tubes help with this as well.
> I recently added the Niner Carbon fork. It really eats
> Up the smaller bumps. The tubeless Racing Ralph's at 28 psi do the rest.


I almost went this direction. After seeing how sweet it looks, kinda wish I would have. Nice bike!!!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


LOL thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

My Voodoo Bokor 29er semi budget build)
Highlights; Reba RLT fork, RXL wheels, RL stem, RL bar, RXL seatpost, XT pedals
23 lbs


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Posted here a long time ago but seem to have slipped off the subscription somehow.
Subscribing to this excellent thread again.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's my Jabber morning of Thanksgiving.


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*On One Inbred SS 26er*

Nothing fancy but love it! Got the frame 2nd hand and added the rest mostly from bits I already had plus a few online bargains. Maiden voyage today and loved it. SS - I get it! The other bike will now hibernate and I'll review in the spring :thumbsup:


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

shenny88 said:


> My Voodoo Bokor 29er semi budget build)
> Highlights; Reba RLT fork, RXL wheels, RL stem, RL bar, RXL seatpost, XT pedals
> 23 lbs


Nice "Obeah" bike.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Nice "Obeah" bike.


Had to google that term haha, but thanks.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

lastwords said:


> This is my old Raleigh Max i bought last year for £50 converted it to single speed for about another £50, really enjoy riding it recently have spent some more on it to enable me to fit a disc brake.
> 
> I have fitted an exotic aluminium fork new bars and stem and a front disc brake and wheel
> The wheels dont match but this bike is a work in progress and has been built on the cheap


I am currently looking at the exotic forks. I was wondering what if the axle to crown on your fork is 425mm or 445mm?


----------



## wvjeeper (Oct 3, 2008)

Out on the first single speed trail ride on the new SE. I know it was a bad picture with my shadow but it's the only action shot I have.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

gsteitz said:


> Here's my Jabber morning of Thanksgiving.


Sweet bike and pic. :thumbsup:



wvjeeper said:


> Out on the first single speed trail ride on the new SE. I know it was a bad picture with my shadow but it's the only action shot I have.


I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Misfit Dissent*

This is not only my first SS but its my first 29er. I put about 50 miles on it last week and cannnot be happier. Shes weighing in at around 23 lbs with the now tubeless setup. Looks like my Ragley is going to be seeing a lot less riding time.


----------



## bigstevo (May 11, 2010)

My single speed Niner. Loving it!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice EMD!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

My uphill bike.

I've just change frame few weeks ago and I really love this one. I am very lucky to have the magic gearing 32x18 - perfect tight with new chain.


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

Inspired by gteitz's Jabber pic (but not as great a shot)...


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

goldenaustin said:


> Inspired by gteitz's Jabber pic (but not as great a shot)...


Killer!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

goldenaustin said:


> Inspired by gteitz's Jabber pic (but not as great a shot)...


Nice.


----------



## SCkikapuD (Mar 8, 2010)

*Nashbar Bees Knees*

650b

Steel!

http://forums.mtbr.com/9916014-post7.html

Put it together last evening. Rode it up the road...Now on the trail!


----------



## zion zig zag (Jul 6, 2006)

Highball C from the parking lot sale. Just got it built up.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

goldenaustin said:


> Inspired by gteitz's Jabber pic (but not as great a shot)...


 Thats beautiful. Great job sir.


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

zion, how's the chain tensioned, philcentric/half-link combo or magic gr?


----------



## zion zig zag (Jul 6, 2006)

chestercospinner said:


> zion, how's the chain tensioned, philcentric/half-link combo or magic gr?


It wasn't tensioned much at all in that pic! But yeah, Philcentric and a half-link at 32/20 and it's perfect now. Went for another long ride today, and wow I love this bike.


----------



## scabbyass (Feb 11, 2007)

I just got this built up and I am stoked to take it out tomorrow .

gunnar ruffian at 23 lbs 10 oz


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

*Got juiced!*

Lovin' it so far. Much nimbler handling and a more compliant ride than the Raleigh XXIX I had. And the color is growin' on me!




























Please excuse the extra length of brake line. Getting that trimmed soon...


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

Real nice looking Juice there!


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

jackspade said:


> My uphill bike.
> 
> I've just change frame few weeks ago and I really love this one. I am very lucky to have the magic gearing 32x18 - perfect tight with new chain.


Where do you ride?

Might want to consider changing the fork to a Salsa Cromoto for better minor bump absorption.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Converted to a fixed gear just for the hell of it. Finally cleared Hell Hill on this thing after so many tries. Few weeks ago when the sun was out.

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr

Current state. This past weekend, cloudy day.

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

So I put together some old spare parts tp build something, er, I don't know. Had a lot of fun anyways.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

"Cross" posting from the cyclocross forum. I recently got this bike back from my sis. I didn't want it set up as another road bike anymore, plus, I have a friend who was wanting to try mtb'ing but didn't want to invest in a ride.

Took 'im out to my usual singletrack and honestly did a lot better than I was expecting. Terrible caliper brakes, and the gearing is a bit too high, but again I cleared a LOT more than I thought I was going to (38x17). The skinnier/bigger front wheel definitely almost threw me a couple times but luckily I didn't eat it.

In other words, a total f'ing blast.


----------



## scooby doo (Jan 5, 2011)

Skeet


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## j69nx (Jan 14, 2008)

*Here she comes..my first SS*

Panoramic view. bad photo..


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

*If*

Here is my 2001 Deluxe IF.


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

Got a good deal on this used One9 frame and finished up the build yesterday. Of course it was raining. Digging the godzilla green!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

goldenaustin said:


> Inspired by gteitz's Jabber pic (but not as great a shot)...


I took this last Friday night on my first night ride of the year!


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

My Nimble 9 :thumbsup:


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

1SPD said:


> I took this last Friday night on my first night ride of the year!


Love the Jabber by moonlight!

Might I propose a Vassago subforum no that they are alive again. And should the first thread be Jabbers in the Wild?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, they are actually alive again!!! The site is up and running and you can actually order stuff! 

As for the thread, there used to be a Jabber thread I thought. 

I couldn't resist taking the picture when I came up on an open field along the trail. It was a full moon and I wish I had a real camera with me that night instead of my blackberry but it turned out ok I guess.


----------



## handsomedog (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my effort may not look much but it's great fun to ride


----------



## KrayZ (Dec 7, 2005)

I have this over in the Surly forum, but couldn't hurt to show her off here too.

She is a 16" Surly Karate Monkey
Thompson seatpost and stem
Salsa bars
Sram levers
Brooks Saddle
Truvativ crank
Basic Shimano wheels
BB7's
and Kenda Slant Six tires

Gotta love the Monkey


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

handsomedog said:


> This is my effort may not look much but it's great fun to ride


Nice, what model is that? Just recently started to research a SS DJ bike, to complement my Jabber. Interested to hear more about it.


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

1SPD said:


> I took this last Friday night on my first night ride of the year!


Sweet! Passed up a few recent night rides, still haven't had one this year!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

This was my first SS that I built up before moving on to the Jabberwocky, a '96 Hoo Koo. Posted a while back in this thread but made some changes and now she serves as an around town gravel grinder.


----------



## handsomedog (Nov 25, 2012)

@goldenaustin Hi there my bike is a Hansomedog frame 16'' I believe it was made by kenisis for All terrain cycles.I brought it on ebay for £5 and the forks are 120mm mantou axel comps also 2nd hand on ebay for £30 .I built it just to save my geared bike from the English winter and love it so much it gets ridden more.

saddle: charge spoon

chain ring: on one stainless steel 32 tooth

gusset chain tensioner

nukeproof warhead seat post

continental speed king 2.1 tyres

think it weighs about 23 pounds so not light but I could'nt live with rigid forks as they were killing my wrists and shoulders on longer rides


----------



## nmeofun (Jul 20, 2012)

My first SS grew from this:

1994(ish) Mongoose









To this:










Newer Rocky Moutain Vertex frame w/ Easton XC SS wheels w/ BB7's and Fox Float. After loving the budget build Mongoose I had to build something a little newer and better. I love riding this bike!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Jag Brah said:


> Where do you ride?
> 
> Might want to consider changing the fork to a Salsa Cromoto for better minor bump absorption.


I ride in West Java Indonesia. 
I am still looking for steel fork with 410-420mm axle-crown length, not confidence with this one for off-road LOL.

I have a 440mm rigid fork from Scott Voltage, I put it on my Off-road bike. Well it's a DJ frame so the geometry is fine with that fork and I use it for XC race and uphill.


----------



## Sam Goldenberg (Dec 17, 2010)

*just finished converting my KM to SS*

From 3x9 to SS.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*The New ONE 9*

Posted this last year, but now it has a nice Carbon Niner fork along with a 2.35 Scwhalbe RR to help smooth things out (so practically a new bike).  Took it out for a ~30 miles w/ ~5000 feet of climbing, and it performed wonderfully and I felt good afterward.
For anyone who cares, this thing weighs ~19.5 lbs (just an estimate based on the additions/subtractions) but who cares! It rides great, climbs great, and I am no speedster anyway so I don't get too rattled.

Just after the build









The start of a long day in the saddle.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Just picked up a 2013 El Mariachi SS.














































Stock build, with Ergon saddle, Ergon GS grips, Candy 2 platforms and a Thomson Masterpiece seatpost. Details here.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I made some changes to my '09 Unit. I swapped the risers for a Fleegle Pro bar (along with a stem with a little more rise), swapped the Karate Monkey fork for a Kona P2, and a Crossmark replaced the worn-out Ignitor on the back.

Overall, they were all good changes. The new Crossmark climbs far better than a 50%-worn Ignitor, and the extra sweep on the bars is nice. As far as the forks go, there isn't much difference, but the P2 seems to 'buzz' a bit less on big hits.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

soma analog


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

shmoodiver said:


> soma analog


Holy Moly that looks great!

What suspension fork are you using on it?


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

251 said:


> I made some changes to my '09 Unit. I swapped the risers for a Fleegle Pro bar (along with a stem with a little more rise), swapped the Karate Monkey fork for a Kona P2, and a Crossmark replaced the worn-out Ignitor on the back.
> 
> Overall, they were all good changes. The new Crossmark climbs far better than a 50%-worn Ignitor, and the extra sweep on the bars is nice. As far as the forks go, there isn't much difference, but the P2 seems to 'buzz' a bit less on big hits.


I'd like to see more pictures of this please!


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

MMcG said:


> Holy Moly that looks great!
> 
> What suspension fork are you using on it?


old van 125r with qr15 lowers


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shmoodiver said:


> soma analog


Man, I like that!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

J3SSEB said:


> I'd like to see more pictures of this please!


Old bars and fork:









New bars, old fork, cheap stem:


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

251 said:


> Old bars and fork:
> New bars, old fork, cheap stem:


Very nice! Cool color scheme!


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

*2013 Kona Unit*

My first 29er and SS :thumbsup:


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

zion zig zag said:


> Highball C from the parking lot sale. Just got it built up.


Your chain is smiling


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

*New Stretchpants Black size XL Karate Monkey SS*

Speaking of smiling, my new Karate Monkey is providing plenty of smiles for me since I built it up on Friday...


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice BruceBrown. Maybe a change of your signature line?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Like the 14 warmest years have all occurd in the 16 years since 1997.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

phsycle said:


> Nice BruceBrown. Maybe a change of your signature line?


Point taken with regard to the full suspension portion of my signature. Now removed...and the back is doing fine thanks to the Racing Ralph 2.4, forgiveness of steel and using my limbs as suspension. Not to worry - all my other bikes have built in cushion.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> Like the 14 warmest years have all occurd in the 16 years since 1997.


2012 wasn't that warm in the UK. Bloody miserable to be honest...


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

lawfarm said:


> Just picked up a 2013 El Mariachi SS.......


She's soo beautiful:thumbsup: There's nothing wrong with my 2012 El Mar (dirty blue), but ever since I spotted the SS version ..... perhaps I should ride more instead of hanging in the net.


----------



## titusracer (Aug 23, 2011)

Just finished this up last night. I will be changing the saddle over to a Gobi (road saddle was on the post I am using). Also will change out the "test" pedals on there now, lol.

Came in around 23 lbs.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

aegolius said:


> She's soo beautiful:thumbsup: There's nothing wrong with my 2012 El Mar (dirty blue), but ever since I spotted the SS version ..... perhaps I should ride more instead of hanging in the net.


Threw a Niner carbon fork on 'er. Apologies for the garage pose.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*Old Bike... New Post*

Recently rebuilt my Karate Monkey and included a little suspension up front. I am not a label junkie so I removed all that I could and then gave it a good mud bath on my last ride. Happy Trails all!


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

updates my kona unit to rs dart3. I havent ridden it yet bc if effing too cold.










Here's my redline monocog put back together with wtb speeddusc wheel set.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

New Niner One 9 to replace pink Niner Air 9 SS. No more tensioner!! I also added a Raceface stem and carbon bar to help me stretch out a bit. Huge difference!


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Just finished it up today. My 20 year old mountain bike from Performance Bike shops. Originally it was 100% Suntour XC LTD component group and it all still works well. There are a few updates including the Shimano Cranks, shorter reach stem and wider rise bars. I just added some new V-Brakes to replace the old Cantilevers. This one was a little more difficult to convert. The bike has an old Suntour Accushift 7 speed cassette, but a couple of DIY parts and some ebay shopping I got the pieces I needed. Used and old road derailleur modified for a tensioner until I can get a proper one. Currently running a 32x20 combination, the 21 tooth was perfect for the chain without a tensioner, but just to low a gear. I will experiment with a couple of combinations to try and find that magic ratio.
















The before picture.








I bet this Freehub doesn't look too familiar. 
The Suntour Freehub.








The DIY Spacers. Found info on making somewhere on this board








The finished hub conversion. I used the 14t cog to backup the PVC spacers to the hub. the final cog is the lockring as well on these setups


----------



## Sam Goldenberg (Dec 17, 2010)

How is your chain line, bandit?


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I missed my old Monocog and a friend of mine was selling one at a price I can't pass up. I plan to replace the 36x16 with 32x20 and put some knobby tires on. I think I might want to put a suspension fork on there too once I figure out the right kind for SS'ing. Allow me to introduce you guys to my new to me Fudge Brownie Monocog.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Sam Goldenberg said:


> How is your chain line, bandit?


Nice and straight. But still working the combo to try and eliminate a tesioner.


----------



## DesertBadger (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## DesertBadger (Dec 11, 2012)

Sick bike!


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

hope my knees can power this monster


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Christmas came last week for me..First ti bike, and I'm in love after just 30miles..


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Gabriel J said:


> Christmas came last week for me..First ti bike, and I'm in love after just 30miles..


that is a sweet looking ride! I was thinking of that frame, but it is too rich for my blood. Is that an XL or 21" or what?


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

The latest incarnation of both of mine. The Jabberwocky just got the X9 Bling Ring addition. New XT brakes are on the way 









Nimble 9 









The Nimble 9 will be getting the X9 Bling Ring treatment soon too.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

goodoljake said:


> that is a sweet looking ride! I was thinking of that frame, but it is too rich for my blood. Is that an XL or 21" or what?


It's worth it...Go for it! Size is an XL. Built up, 22lb 5oz...Pretty good for the size and a non-carbon frame.

-Gabe


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Captain_America1976 said:


> The latest incarnation of both of mine. The Jabberwocky just got the X9 Bling Ring addition. New XT brakes are on the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo, been real curious about the nimble9 lately! I have a rigid Jabber that I love. Would you mind giving a comparison? Why you have both?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

gsteitz said:


> Oooo, been real curious about the nimble9 lately! I have a rigid Jabber that I love. Would you mind giving a comparison? Why you have both?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hehe, I've been thinking the same and also asked him the same a couple weeks back.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Great thread - love it.

Repping as many pic posters as I can


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

gsteitz said:


> Oooo, been real curious about the nimble9 lately! I have a rigid Jabber that I love. Would you mind giving a comparison? Why you have both?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have both because they are both very different bikes. The Nimble 9 gets ridden places like this.









There are some people who will ride trails like this rigid, I am not one of these people. The Nimble 9 is great in chunky rocks with it's slacker angle, dropper post, longer fork etc. It's still climbs well, and rides lighter than it is. I tend the ride the Jabber places that are a little smoother, more flow etc. The few times of the year that I actually race I will ride the Jabber. For pure XC the Jabber rock, when I ride the rocks I like the Nimble 9. If I had to choose one bike it would be the Nimble 9. Luckily I don't have to choose


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

*Two SS builds ... Hooked on SS*

Just discovered SS this past summer....love it.


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

*The other....*

RIG, is a gem! Haha can't fix the upside down picture...I blame the new iPad. Cheers


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

It's so light that it defies gravity!


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

right side up:thumbsup:


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

My awesome CL find $180 for a 2011 trek marlin SS 29er. Needs a better fork but otherwise I love it!


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

lamar83 said:


> View attachment 749174
> 
> My awesome CL find $180 for a 2011 trek marlin SS 29er. Needs a better fork but otherwise I love it!


great find.


----------



## flothefrenchie (Dec 29, 2012)

my SS is old but I like it!

Commencal Pasta 2002


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Captain_America1976 said:


> I have both because they are both very different bikes. The Nimble 9 gets ridden places like this.


Looks like western Maryland.


----------



## 501Levi (Jul 12, 2012)

El Comandante SS


----------



## Dambala (Jan 22, 2011)

*Voodoo*

First Gen Voodoo Dambala. 34 x 18.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

December 27th, mid-ride. Trails were just about ridable..


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just picked up my warrantied frame from the shop they built it up for free! Have to make a few changes like the seat and the handlebars will be lower. Saved me the hassle of looking for a new race frame for next year. Loving the TeamBEER ebb.

I want to get my hands now on a Vanna White Niner RDO fork.


----------



## Covi101 (Nov 5, 2011)

Today, my first ride on my new Carve!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am very interested in the Carve, I think Specialized got it right with this.


----------



## frequent crasher (Apr 16, 2008)

Trek Superfly SS 2011. Currently 19.8lbs.
Xtr 965 hubs, Xtr 985 brakes. Middleburn rs8 uno cranks.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

one incredible donkey said:


> Looks like western Maryland.


Almost. It's in Frederick.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*The Carve is Sick!*



Covi101 said:


> Today, my first ride on my new Carve!
> View attachment 749551


that looks sick. wanna trade?


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

*SS light touring*

1st setup










+ topeak rack










oh my gosh !!!










oops wrong tire setup :shocked:










01 - 01 - 2013










regards


----------



## Covi101 (Nov 5, 2011)

goodoljake said:


> that looks sick. wanna trade?


Thanks, but I like my all black! How do you like your X-O crankset and niner fork?

I hate the straight bar on mine.


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*Almost done...*










Sending the clapped out XTR cranks to Shawnee for ceramic coating...otherwise this is sitting at 20.5 with old time pedals.

Sorry about my shadow in the picture :madman:


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Love the matching crank, hubs and spokes! :thumbsup:


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

hunttofu said:


> Sending the clapped out XTR cranks to Shawnee for ceramic coating...otherwise this is sitting at 20.5 with old time pedals.
> 
> Sorry about my shadow in the picture :madman:


How could you have a shadow in your picture?!? I'm appalled.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Specialized Canada! You are fools for not importing single speed Carves and Stumpjumpers in to Canada.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Frame: 2007 Ted Wojcik; Black Cat swinger dropouts installed in December 2012 by Circle A Cycles
Fork: Igleheart
Hubs: Chris King
Spokes: DT Aerolite
Rims: ENVE
Quick Release (Rear): Nuke Proof Twist Tight Skewers
Tires: Continental Trail King 2.4
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Crank, Bottom Bracket: Rotor 3D MTB Double Crank, Self Aligning Bottom Bracket (SABB) with the Enduro ZERO (Grade3) ceramic bearings
Chainring: Homebrewed Components 33T Titanium
Chain: SRAM
Cog: Chris King 20T
Handlebars: ENVE Riser Bar
Grips: ODI
Stem: Thomson Elite X4
Headset: Chris King NoThreadSet
Brakes: Avid BB7
Brake Levers: Paul Components Love Lever Compact
Saddle: 1992 Selle Italia Flite
Seat Post: Firefly Titanium
Head Badge: Jen Green


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ weight?


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Mrdangerpants that is one sweet bike!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Stoked about my new singlespeed - 44 Bikes Kid Dangerous. A Big Boy will soon join it.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

misterdangerpants said:


> Frame: 2007 Ted Wojcik; Black Cat swinger dropouts installed in December 2012 by Circle A Cycles
> Fork: Igleheart
> Hubs: Chris King
> Spokes: DT Aerolite
> ...





collideous said:


> Stoked about my new singlespeed - 44 Bikes Kid Dangerous. A Big Boy will soon join it.


Both of you guys win at bikes. Reps to the both of yous :thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

misterdangerpants said:


> Head Badge: Jen Green


Very nice, it's the little details in your builds I particularly like, they always look complete.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> ^^^ weight?


21.5 pounds.



collideous said:


> Stoked about my new singlespeed - 44 Bikes Kid Dangerous. A Big Boy will soon join it.


Nice!



J3SSEB said:


> Both of you guys win at bikes. Reps to the both of yous :thumbsup:


Thanks! Sort of fitting our bikes were posted back-to-back as they are somewhat connected. Kristofer (44 Bikes) apprenticed under Ted Wojcik.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

found her on craigslist and drove 2 hours to pick her up yesterday

09' Monocog Flight 29er + RS Tora SL (and rigid fork too) + spd's + this thing has probably seen dirt only once or twice. it is CLEAN


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks pretty good. Get her dirty.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Elisdad said:


> Looks pretty good. Get her dirty.


:thumbsup:

I assured him that I would - he was initially worried it was some kid buying it and that they would just neglect it and let it fall apart.


----------



## jsquize (Apr 16, 2012)

*Haro Mary SS*

Done!


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

shamrok thats a bad bike! love the color combo!


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

shamrok said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I assured him that I would - he was initially worried it was some kid buying it and that they would just neglect it and let it fall apart.


We Redline owners take care of our rigs. Here's a shot of my '07.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

collideous said:


> Stoked about my new singlespeed - 44 Bikes Kid Dangerous.


Wow, that's a beaut! :thumbsup:

PS
What bar is that? (looks like an Answer 20/20)


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> Frame: 2007 Ted Wojcik; Black Cat swinger dropouts installed in December 2012 by Circle A Cycles


Oh my... another reason why I like white bikes so much 
Looks like a lot of fun to ride. Love those fat tires! 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

r1Gel said:


> What bar is that? (looks like an Answer 20/20)


It is. Curious to find out how I'll like that 20 degree sweep. Up to now I've had a bar with 12 degree sweep.

I applied some black Enve stickers to the rims today. A few bolts to tune and the bike's done.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

jsquize said:


> Done!


Well done!
Did you have the complete stock Mary, or you just get the frame and built it with these parts.
How does it weight now?


----------



## awall (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's my new bike. First time with the big wheels, so it will be interesting to see how it rides on the dirt. Feels good around the street though so that's a good sign


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

*Pipe dream*

Built this bike using Craigslist to piece it together. It cost me $630. It has an old school bomber fork but the rest I found new. It's fun.


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

My Pipedream


----------



## danbasa (Dec 24, 2011)

*TransAM SS*

TransAM 2011 SS


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

LPcunity, it looks like you could afford to lose a chain link there.


----------



## MaXXimus (Jan 10, 2013)

looks nice!


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Rebuild of my old GT:

Before:










After:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Xpost on the AM hardtail thread.

Some Cali winter shots & 1.5 headtube detail.

Added an Easton DH stem and Stylo OCT cranks. 

Up next is adding the Formula brakes I've had sitting around. The problem is, the Hayes Nines that are almost 10 years old have been flawless So it's hard to move to a new brake on a winter focused bike.

P


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr.P said:


> Xpost on the AM hardtail thread.
> 
> Some Cali winter shots & 1.5 headtube detail.
> 
> ...


If like to hear more about this bike. Been thinking of building up a ht ss around a 120 fork...


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

alshead said:


> If like to hear more about this bike. Been thinking of building up a ht ss around a 120 fork...


Here is more info: http://forums.mtbr.com/9932292-post9.html

120mm is a good size for a fork on a HT, much more and the geometry change through travel (front -140mm while the back is still at 0mm travel) can get a bit excessive. I'm running a 150mm fork that the frame is designed for, but set it up with a very progressive spring rate, so I never plunge to full travel.

A burly HT = all trail nuggets are on! :thumbsup:

P


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

Jag Brah said:


> LPcunity, it looks like you could afford to lose a chain link there.


I'm new to the whole SS thing. I will yank a link and give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Put on my (awesome) new wheels today, and some other bits thatve been accumulating. Now I just need some black cable guides. And maybe a carbon fork


----------



## scabbyass (Feb 11, 2007)

*2013 juice*

2013 Soma juice rigid SS , SWEET ride for sure !!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, look at that. They completely changed the juice frame. It still looks pretty cool.


----------



## RustyLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

*Mine*


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

scabbyass said:


> 2013 Soma juice rigid SS , SWEET ride for sure !!


Love the new year Juice.... nice bike man. How are the zee cranks working out for ya, my buddys tell me they would be overkill for a XC single speed bike, but I think they look sweet, are relatively cheap, and no heavier than what I have on there now,..


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

On-One Scandal 29er


----------



## scabbyass (Feb 11, 2007)

RyeRey521,
The zee cranks have been really good , they are pretty heavy and I blew it by going 165mm but other than that they are good. You can't beat the price !!


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

RustyLeaf said:


> View attachment 752775


yes please! sick looking bike!


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just left the bike store with this left over 2012 Marlin SS


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just picked up this leftover 2012 marlin SS


----------



## UCF Eric (Jan 9, 2013)

My 2007 Surly 1x1 with a Dart 3. It's going to have a set of i9 XC wheels as soon as I can get a spoke replaced.


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

Here are my 2 single speeds.


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

UCF Eric That's one of the coolest looking 1x1's I've seen on here.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

Whacked an old bottom bracket into mine to get it rolling again after the original seized. I love it.


image by benatherton71, on Flickr


image by benatherton71, on Flickr


----------



## trane0605 (Apr 23, 2012)

put this in 1x1 forum but it fits here also


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

*GT Peace 26er*

I've been riding a 29er SS for sometime now, and figured I'd try out a 26" SS when I found this Peace locally for dirt cheap. Took it out for the first real test along my normal climb/route and man was that tougher than I thought it was going to be. My 29er gearing is 32x20, so figured 32x18 was about the same on 26", but climbing was definitely more challenging. Of course there's a lot of other variables, like geometry, tires, etc. After that first real ride on it, it certainly doesn't dethrone my Jabber, but descending was more fun than I expected, given the smaller hoops.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

24"


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

I know mine isnt as bad as some of these on here but its mine and i love it! Been out of the box for only a few hrs so its stock! I great ride for 300 bones!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

sheepdogreno said:


> I know mine isnt as bad as some of these on here but its mine and i love it! Been out of the box for only a few hrs so its stock! I great ride for 300 bones!


Nice! Enjoy it man


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

tangaroo said:


> Nice! Enjoy it man


thanks and will do! still smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

trane0605 said:


> put this in 1x1 forum but it fits here also


Nice ride, but the valve stem cap is a real winner.


----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

Loving the last few bikes pictured. Digging the GT and there's great detail finish on that Surly 1x1.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Not a very good pic but you get the general idea.

It's pretty much a "bits n pieces" bike i cobbled together as a 2nd winter bike. Only new parts were the DMR chain tensioner and the chain. It's a 32t XT middle ring up front and a 16t out back (i think). All the parts i had spare (frame, Thompson seatpost and stem, Hayes Stroker Carbons, XT wheelset) or acquired from a mate on the cheap (carbon rigids, Fast Traks, Deore crank and Spesh seat).

Actually rides like a dream - i'm very impressed but too much of a ***** to convert my main ride to singlespeed


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

*Picture Update*

I know I have posted this bike before. This is an updated picture featuring my new magic gear combo, I change the stock 32 tooth out for a Raceface 33 tooth chainring and it made all the difference. So goodbye to the need for a tensioner.
Before








With new gear combo.


----------



## trane0605 (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Nice! Looks so much cleaner.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

My 29er marlin as I finished some trails this morning.







My commuter 700c single speed.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

My New Wheelset took 2lbs off my Monkey.

My Now as You see it 24lb Monkey


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Some updates to the Bullseye I got off CL last spring: Just got some Elixir 3s on it and some take-off Kona bars off ebay. Wheels are from another bike as is the stem. Still a tank, though.

As an aside, bleeding brakes in the kitchen is not ideal. The cats were fantastic helpers, though.


----------



## PCT (Jun 29, 2009)

*'12 Flash Carbon 29er SS*

'12 Flash Carbon 29er converted to single speed. Using 120bcd 37t chainring and 23t cog allowed me to use my existing XX BB30 crankset. First tried YESS ETR-V but it wouldn't work due to interference with tiny bolts on the dropout. Settled for a Surly Singleator:










Then lo and behold today the guys at Salvagetti removed the Singleator and a few links, and Presto! Magic Gear Ratio! Happy to be on a "true" singlespeed now.










Now gotta build up those Rabbit Holes...


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

2010 stumpjumper


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

StinkyP said:


> '12 Flash Carbon 29er converted to single speed. Using 120bcd 37t chainring and 23t cog allowed me to use my existing XX BB30 crankset. First tried YESS ETR-V but it wouldn't work due to interference with tiny bolts on the dropout. Settled for a Surly Singleator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may already know this, but you could slap an Eccentric on that bad boy and have many different gear combos to choose from (and be able to tighten up a chain when needed). 
BEER Components » Eccentric Information
Still, nice work with the magic gear.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

diggin the color of that stumpy ryan! would be nice to see a pic in action outdoors! lol


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks man, it was the tan and black and i hated it. ill try to snap some pictures outside when its sunny, it hasnt even seen trails yet! but the color looks awesome in the sun due to the metal flake i put in it


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

S.O.B. said:


> You may already know this, but you could slap an Eccentric on that bad boy and have many different gear combos to choose from (and be able to tighten up a chain when needed).
> BEER Components » Eccentric Information
> Still, nice work with the magic gear.


I looked at doing this to a Flash carbon a couple of years ago but their *may* be a problem.

While the Flash is BB30 the circlips in the BB30 standard that hold the bearings in place on a carbon Flash are molded into the BB shell and cannot be removed.

In order to fit the Beer eccentric it would *probably* require removing the material from inside the BB shell.

I say *may* and *probably* because the while I looked at the published dimensions of the Beer I never had one at hand to test fit. I do know from looking at drawings it was going to be very close....

I was pissed at Cannondale. I bought the frame with the intent to SS it but then found out that they hadn't truly followed the BB30 standard on the carbon frame (which specifies a removable circlip).


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

*2006 Redline Monocog*

Picked this up from a guy on CL last night. First mountain bike. First SS...

I really don't know much about any of this stuff, but it has:
Bontrager XDX Tires - Bontrager Race Modified 620 Bar - Salsa Stem - Soma Hishou Saddle - Cane Creek S-1 Headset and... I think everything else is stock. Very pleased with it! I rode a Trek (geared) road bike before this.


----------



## VertKurt (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovin the look of these bikes!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea, Cannondale should remove Cannondale's right to refer to it as BB30 since it does not conform to the standard.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Decided to upgrade the lobster a bit. Front wheel is a ztr alpine/american classic with rocket ron off my other bike. Swapped out my fast track out back for a racing ralph also. Plus swapped the cheapo carbon forks for my exotics.


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

Done for the most part until Chris king. Comes out with a pf24 bb so I can upgrade my cranks. 
Specialized ss carbon
Spesh chisel carbon fork
Sworks post and bars
Ritchey carbon matrix stem
Esi grips
Rennen chainring king cog, kmc kool sl chain
XXbrakes 160/140
Hope pro 2 evo on arch ex's
Ritchey wcs bio max saddle 
Spesh ground controls for the winter. 
19.1 lbs. with the heavy tires, and a blast to ride


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Already posted mine once but here it is with some new parts
Origin 8 pro rise bars
Origin 8 saddle
Odi rogue grips (they gave me a option on clamps and I couldn't refuse seeing just how tacky gold would be)
*ordered parts*
Avid elixir 1 brakes
Michelin grip'r front and race'r rear















I'm in the market for a rigid fork either niner, bontrager carbon, or white brothers. Anyone have any insight on which is better fork? I.E. quality, fit and finish, or weight?


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Freak Bike!*

Freak Bike ERB Frame + 650B + Lefty! see complete build specs at 
http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/freak-bike-erb-frame-650b-lefty-836081.html


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

WTF! Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

Suspension is nice to have!


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

lamar83 said:


> I'm in the market for a rigid fork either niner, bontrager carbon, or white brothers. Anyone have any insight on which is better fork? I.E. quality, fit and finish, or weight?


I'm guilty of sometimes putting form over function, so when I choose a fork, the frame type/shape will dictate the fork options for me. I'll pair a steel frame with a steel fork or a WB carbon as they tend to match the narrow tubes of the frame. If the frame is carbon, scandium, aluminum that's oversized, hydroformed,, tapered head tube, etc. I'd consider some of the carbon fork options, like the Niner or if you want something more subtle, the Whiskey Parts carbon. There's tons of info and feedback on ride quality if you search, but the brands I mentioned tend to be the more popular choices. I like the quality of the Niner over the WB, but I've learned through my own trials that my preference is steel, and right now, I'm loving the Vassago Odis on my Jabber.


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

StinkyP said:


> '12 Flash Carbon 29er converted to single speed. Using 120bcd 37t chainring and 23t cog allowed me to use my existing XX BB30 crankset. First tried YESS ETR-V but it wouldn't work due to interference with tiny bolts on the dropout. Settled for a Surly Singleator:
> 
> https://portalimageworks.com/misc/FlashCarbon29er_SS.jpg
> 
> ...


I am sure you could sell those cranks for a pretty penny and have cash left over after a purchase of a BEER EBB and a standard crank. I just put a Beer on my Cannondale Alloy 1 and it's pretty boss and allows so many more future options.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

peacob said:


>


That's a nice P.U.S.S. ya got there. I'm jelly.


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

zeppy said:


> That's a nice P.U.S.S. ya got there. I'm jelly.


Thank you sir!


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

peacob said:


>


I had a B.A.S.S, that I regret selling. I really love those bikes. Thats a definate keeper.


----------



## rock622 (Apr 20, 2012)

TREK MARLIN SS


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*One goes squish, one does not.*

Here...


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone else know what the heck is going on here? lol


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

*Here she is*


----------



## TigerUppercut (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's my custom, steel, belt driven YBS


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Seems like the forum upgrade is not working against spammers..


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

After a 20 miler Sunday through some pretty bad mud:


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:WOW...roaringboy, that bike gives me a Holy chubbie but now I can't get Kate Pierson's voice outta my head.:madman: LOL. Nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Thou shall not covet...uh..can't help it.*



TigerUppercut said:


> Here's my custom, steel, belt driven YBS


Majestic ride!! Now I feel like I have a fleet of Murray's. Into the bike porn folder with THAT pic for sure. Thanks.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful! I've painted for a long time and am super picky. I can find a piece of frikken dust that no one else would even notice. That being said, nice job.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

sheepdogreno said:


> I know mine isnt as bad as some of these on here but its mine and i love it! Been out of the box for only a few hrs so its stock! I great ride for 300 bones!


If you like it, thats all that matters. It will inspire you to ride more and improve. :FYI, I thought it was bad enough to save your pics in my porn folder.:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

bigstevo said:


> My single speed Niner. Loving it!


 One of the few hot tamale red ones that I like as much as mine but yours is really happy. Parents always like their own kids better.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just finished building up my new Niner One9. Unfortunately there is 8 inches of snow, so I can't get out and ride
- Niner RDO Fork
- Stans Arch EX w/ Hope Pro2 EVO hubs
- Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 tires
- XT 785 Brakes
- XT 780 Crankset
- XT Pedals
- Niner Chainring and Cog
- Thomson Elite Seatpost
- Selle Italia SL Flow Saddle
- Thomson Stem
- Easton EC70 XC Wide Bars
- ODI Rogue Lock on Grips


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

My One 9 build - a mixture of used and new parts. Waiting on some parts and then it will be complete:

Frame: One 9 (scandium) medium
Fork: Reba RLT
Brakes: XT 785
Crank: XT 770
Chainring/bolts: Blackspire Mono Veloce 32T, ethirteen bolts
Seatpost: Thompson
Stem/bars: Niner stem, Niner Flat bar
Grips: ODI Rogue
Saddle: WBT SST (from a previous bike)
Wheelset: Hope Evo 2 SS, Stan's Flow, DT Swiss RWS through bolt (incoming)
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.4 (incoming) 
Cog: Surly 20T (incoming)

(my roadies in the backgroud: Serotta Ottrott and Surly Steamy fixie)


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow, allot more peeps here with SS bikes. Also, what happened to the site? I see it changed again.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

They just did a site upgrade/update.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Dec 30, 2003)

*Soul Cycles Dillinger*

Just built this up to replace my cracked Gary Fisher Rig


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Monocog Flight Redux...*

Hey guys, I have a build thread, but figured it was fitting for this thread as well....

My newly remodeled 08 Monocog flight...


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Low quality photo of a high quality bike.










It's a work in progress. I pieced it together with a mix of new and leftover parts. Soon to come are xtr race brakes and i9 torch 32 wheels. Right now its built as such.

Medium Sir 9
Rdo fork 
Thomson stem
Nior T30 carbon flat bars
Ergons with bar ends
Avid bb7's
Thomson post
Cutter? saddle
175 mm Xx1 crankset 168bcd 
Gxp bb
Arch Ex/Hope Pro 2
Endless Cog and spacer kit
RaRa 2.4, 2.1


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice, Jones! Any idea what that weighs?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

driver bob said:


> I looked at doing this to a Flash carbon a couple of years ago but their *may* be a problem.
> 
> While the Flash is BB30 the circlips in the BB30 standard that hold the bearings in place on a carbon Flash are molded into the BB shell and cannot be removed.
> 
> ...


Beer updated and has a version that does fit with the clips now. My Alloy 1 has a beer ebb on it granted I do not have the clip issue though. It's a great piece of machinery and the Phil Wood bearings are buttery smooth.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Beer updated and has a version that does fit with the clips now.


Three cheers for Beer.... great news even though my Flash is long gone.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

New wheels and a stem change on the analog, ztr arch ex on hope pro II front and surly fixed rear.... so now running fixed! and a 90mm stem, it's a challenge on the steeper rougher trails that's for sure! Got some maxxis Ikon 3c exo's coming in 2.2 too to help cushion things a bit more, will go tubeless with the new tyres.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

rob1035 said:


> Nice, Jones! Any idea what that weighs?


20ish? I haven't been able to weigh it yet. A brake upgrade to xtr's should drop nearly a pound. 
I got a 25 mile ride in on Sunday and its fast. I really like the stiffness from the thru axles.


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

*2006 Redline Monocog*

Got this bike on Craigslist two weeks ago. Just got the handlebars today - thanks Bike Whisperer!

(Rear brake cable wasn't long enough for the new bars  - will replace in the next day or two)


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

2012 On-One Inbred
Exotic Fork
FSA Pro Carbon Team issue cranks
FSA Ceramic MegaEXO BB
FSA Orbit Headset
Blackspire Stinger ISCG05 (chain Tension)
Race Face Diabolus [email protected] stem (50mm)
Ebay Carbon bars 
Hayes HFX-9 HD brakes (203mm f/r)
Shimano DX pedals
Shimano XT hubs (6 bolt)
DT Swiss double butted spokes
Sun/Ringle inferno rims
Truvative seatpost
Cheap seatpost clamp (all i could find in this size)
Re-covered WTB seat
Leather lock on grips


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

That seat looks really cool!


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

AlexCuse said:


> That seat looks really cool!


I used the thickest material I could find at walmart. It looks really good up close as well. So far has held up to a couple hundred miles of abuse with no signs of wear. Not bad for a free torn up wtb sst seat and $3 of material.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

...


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

My first SS was delivered yesterday. A 2012 Kona Unit









Pic was taken this morning during first ride. Legs need recovery now 

Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy wide bars batman!


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Bars 710mm wide. Thought they would be to wide, but are actually very nice

Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

worrptangl said:


> They just did a site upgrade/update.


Looks like a downgrade....it only fills half my widescreen monitor...wtf? Some nice rides love the pics, keep em coming. I think I need a new build.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Natedogz said:


> Looks like a downgrade....it only fills half my widescreen monitor...wtf?


Go to the bottom of the page and click the drop down menu in the box on the left that says "fixed" and change it to "wide"


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Go to the bottom of the page and click the drop down menu in the box on the left that says "fixed" and change it to "wide"


Thanks! Much better, but still could be about 3" lol. Rep for ya!


----------



## UCF Eric (Jan 9, 2013)

Just picked up this frame from a friend, it replaced my older 1x1 which was too big.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

UCF Eric said:


> Just picked up this frame from a friend, it replaced my older 1x1 which was too big.


Chain looks a little loose.


----------



## UCF Eric (Jan 9, 2013)

ajkirton said:


> Chain looks a little loose.


I forgot to set the set screw on the tensioner before I rode it around. It's all fixed now.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I've posted my 1X1 before but now it has a Fat brother!
16'' Pugsley running 36:18
A worthy stablemate for the versatile 1X1
Love it!




























Jamie


----------



## sp00j (Sep 29, 2008)

Some smartass gnome took a bunch of spare parts laying around and a frame leftover from being robbed of all it's XT/Avid parts/disc wheelset from a FS buildup when I wasn't looking and later I found this out in the garage..............





















Not sure what to call it or what to do other than hop on it and ride the cacananny out of it.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

jamiedyer said:


> I've posted my 1X1 before but now it has a Fat brother!
> 16'' Pugsley running 36:18
> A worthy stablemate for the versatile 1X1
> Love it!
> ...


Looks like you have a granny ring on there up front as well - is that obsolete or do you use it?!


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Pugs SS*



BigwheelsRbest said:


> Looks like you have a granny ring on there up front as well - is that obsolete or do you use it?!


Yeah, there is an obsolete granny ring on there, I think its a 26 or 28, something like that. It might be a weird ride 26:18, dont think I'll be splitting my chain to try it  I bought the Truvativ Blaze chainset cheap on sale because it fit the 100mm BB and also as it came with the 36 ring. It is a double chainset with a bashgaurd where the big ring would go, I originally thought I may put gears on it at some stage but after riding it on varying terrain I will stick with the singlespeed, after quite a few years of singlespeed only, its what I know and love. :thumbsup:
I will put a singlespeed specific chainring on now I know I'm happy with the 36:18 gearing.

Jamie


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pugs. There's nowhere near enough single fatties on here.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

^+1


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

RyeRey521 said:


> Hey guys, I have a build thread, but figured it was fitting for this thread as well....
> 
> My newly remodeled 08 Monocog flight...


Is this a custom paint job?


----------



## thecaptainswhiskers (Feb 5, 2013)

*11 Cog*

Just thought I'd slap this on this thread as well! Got my new Monocog 29er about two weeks ago. After reading a few things about it, I figured I'd jump on it. Not a fan of the 2011 model color scheme but It'll be covered in mud soon enough anyway. 
Straight away I slapped some new things on her.
Truvative Hussefelt riser bars, Oury's, Forte platform pedals, Loaded Amx stem and a brand new RockShox Recon Silver TK front fork. 
It came with bb5's on it, now I'm in the process of putting a set of Odyssey Mono-lever triggers on the bars.

Let me know what you guys think! Opinions seem to be rather good on the Redline MC.. I'd like more input from you all.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

thecaptainswhiskers said:


> Just thought I'd slap this on this thread as well! Got my new Monocog 29er about two weeks ago. After reading a few things about it, I figured I'd jump on it. Not a fan of the 2011 model color scheme but It'll be covered in mud soon enough anyway.
> Straight away I slapped some new things on her.
> Truvative Hussefelt riser bars, Oury's, Forte platform pedals, Loaded Amx stem and a brand new RockShox Recon Silver TK front fork.
> It came with bb5's on it, now I'm in the process of putting a set of Odyssey Mono-lever triggers on the bars.
> ...


That's actually my favorite color scheme. Love the light blue decals on the gray frame!


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

J3SSEB said:


> Is this a custom paint job?


I had the frame powder coated and my guy suprised me with some custom decals for it..


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

That YBS is sweet! Are they out of Dallas?


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

RyeRey521 said:


> I had the frame powder coated and my guy suprised me with some custom decals for it..


I knew it! That's a cool color.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Satin titanium II from prismatic powders... It came out more gold than I was thinking initially, but I love it. Not a huge fan of silver bikes and this was a great comprimise.... Link to my build thread...


----------



## TigerUppercut (Nov 17, 2009)

J3SSEB said:


> That YBS is sweet! Are they out of Dallas?


Yes sir


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally I got a Kona. 
The type is Fire Mountain I think it's 2010 but can't find it the official websites and one thing for sure this was sell at Kona distributor LBS.

Just arrived today, I am planning to move all the component to this frame.
Hopefully the geometry works fine with 410mm rigid fork.


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

my new build. most parts swapped over from my 26 ss. except wheels and fork $$$$$ haha








the build story....... https://forums.mtbr.com/niner-bikes/a9c-build-839513.html


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

RyeRey521 said:


> Hey guys, I have a build thread, but figured it was fitting for this thread as well....
> 
> My newly remodeled 08 Monocog flight...


Diggin' the charger spoon saddle. I have one myself.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

BTW if you guys have info about this frame Kona Fire Mountain please let me know.
The geometry is obviously different with the one on the official websites.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

jackspade said:


>


Thats one very nice bike. Awesome colour.
Saddle looks wierd. Dont think you need a seatpost with setback

Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Cif said:


> Thats one very nice bike. Awesome colour.
> Saddle looks wierd. Dont think you need a seatpost with setback
> 
> Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks.
Weird indeed, if I make it look flat it feels like tilt down but with this settings it looks tilt up but feel flat when seated LOL.

No need setback the setting perfectly fit for me. I am 5'4" and glad bought this size 16" instead of size 14".


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)




----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)




----------



## enrlodi (Feb 17, 2013)

*My new On-One Inbred 29er*

I know...the color of my Salsa fork is not the best 
but for now that's okay...
greetings from Italy !


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

jackspade said:


> The geometry is obviously different with the one on the official websites.


If the camera adds ten pounds then that sled has at least an eight foot long wheelbase.


----------



## enrlodi (Feb 17, 2013)

*My new On-One Inbred 29er components:*

_Here are the components of my On-One Inbred 29er 
singlespeed "Lizard Edition" (due to the fork color...):_

- On-One Inbred 29er steel frame w/slot dropout
- forks steel Salsa CroMoto Grande
- brakes Hayes Stroker Ryde (R160mm/F180mm rotors)
- front hub Shimano SLX M629 
- rear hub DMR Revolver 135x10mm
- front quick release Crank Brothers
- spokes DT Swiss Competition 2/1.8/2 black and red
- rims SunRinglè SR25
- tyres Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance 2.25"
- pedals Crank Brothers Smarty 
- crankset Shimano Zee 68/73 36T
- singlespeed kit Superstar Components
- wide base steel sprockets Superstar Components 16/18/20T
- chain SRAM PC971 9speed
- DMR chain tugs for 10mm axles
- bottom bracket Aerozine 68/73 with ceramic bearings
- headset Mowa
- stem Crank Brothers Iodine2 65mm
- flatbar Crank Brothers Cobalt1 700mm
- grips Crank Brothers Iodine
- seatpost Crank Brothers Cobalt1 27.2mm
- saddle Wtb Silverado
- alloy/ergal/steel orange bolts


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

@enrlodi

I meant to positive rep you for the sweet photos but for some reason the neg rep was selected. I didn't realize until after I hit enter. I apologize. I tried to PM you but you don't accept them. I will make sure and pos rep you. Maybe some others can give also give you some love for the sweet ride.


----------



## enrlodi (Feb 17, 2013)

I registered on the MTBR 1h ago...now I have set my profile 
and communications are ok.
thank you!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

enrlodi said:


> I registered on the MTBR 1h ago...now I have set my profile
> and communications are ok.
> thank you!


And, you're letting us in this thread know, umm, why?


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

enrlodi said:


> _Here are the components of my On-One Inbred 29er
> singlespeed "Lizard Edition" (due to the fork color...):_


First time seeing another On-One like mine, in the tan color. I'll have to get some pictures up before too long.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

BoomerBrian said:


> @enrlodi
> 
> I meant to positive rep you for the sweet photos but for some reason the neg rep was selected. I didn't realize until after I hit enter. I apologize. I tried to PM you but you don't accept them. I will make sure and pos rep you. Maybe some others can give also give you some love for the sweet ride.





enrlodi said:


> I registered on the MTBR 1h ago...now I have set my profile
> and communications are ok.
> thank you!





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> And, you're letting us in this thread know, umm, why?


^Because of this I'm assuming.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

enrlodi said:


> I know...the color of my Salsa fork is not the best
> but for now that's okay...
> greetings from Italy !
> 
> Curious, what size is that? Nice bike!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Posted elsewhere, but couldn't resist.


----------



## dogonabicycle (Feb 6, 2013)

my first mountain bike of any sort and man i am getting hooked on riding these trails and singlespeeding is incredibly fun!


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

james68823 said:


> First time seeing another On-One like mine, in the tan color. I'll have to get some pictures up before too long.


Definitely, I'd like to check it out. Thinking about one of these myself...


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Briscoelab, you're not messing around. Nice.


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

This is an awesome Inbred build, congrats enrlodi! I like the salsa lizard fork...

36x20 is a fine ratio for your rides or do you plan to change the original Zee chainring for another one? (32/34t?)


----------



## dickt3030 (Dec 5, 2010)

New One9

XX1 cranks 
Carbon Lefty
Maxxis rubber


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

What made you chose XX1 cranks?


----------



## dickt3030 (Dec 5, 2010)

J3SSEB said:


> What made you chose XX1 cranks?


Designed for single chainring use (instead of using a triple), available in external BB, lightweight, and cheap (compared to XTR or Truvativ options). Why not?

Probably going to replace the spider with a Bling Ring from MRP, but it is super smooth with a 10spd chain.

Plus, if I ever wanna go 1X (god for bid) it's already set up.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

dickt3030 said:


> New One9
> 
> XX1 cranks
> Carbon Lefty
> ...


Looks clean and light. What do the cranks and BB weigh?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have looked at the xx1 crank, but there is no easy way to put a bash on it and I like having a bash. Also, from what I have read the chainrings are unique to some extent and you are limited on what chainrings you can use. Is all of that true?


----------



## dickt3030 (Dec 5, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> Looks clean and light. What do the cranks and BB weigh?


SRAM claims 650grams for crankset. By comparison, I think XTR is over 700g. Not sure what it is with BB. I will replace the XX1 spider with a Bling Ring which will be much lighter. At that point you're looking at a sub-600 gram crankset.



> I have looked at the xx1 crank, but there is no easy way to put a bash on it and I like having a bash. Also, from what I have read the chainrings are unique to some extent and you are limited on what chainrings you can use. Is all of that true?


The actual chainring IS a proprietary BCD size, BUT it is a removable spider crankset. So, you could remove the whole spider, like what I will be doing to replace it with a Bling Ring from MRP. Because of the low Q-factor I still doubt you'd be able to run a bash even with a different spider.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

dickt3030 said:


> SRAM claims 650grams for crankset. By comparison, I think XTR is over 700g. Not sure what it is with BB. I will replace the XX1 spider with a Bling Ring which will be much lighter. At that point you're looking at a sub-600 gram crankset.
> 
> The actual chainring IS a proprietary BCD size, BUT it is a removable spider crankset. So, you could remove the whole spider, like what I will be doing to replace it with a Bling Ring from MRP. Because of the low Q-factor I still doubt you'd be able to run a bash even with a different spider.


Good info. I recently installed a GXP BB which I should've weighed, but didn't like an idiot. They seem pretty light.


----------



## singlespeed_shep (Jul 29, 2010)

Sadly gone to the bike shop in the sky 

Now replaced with a El Mariachi


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Dunno...looks like Briscoe cut corners on the NINER build up there...^^

I kid I kid..

Nicely done.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

Some new pictures of my One 9. Arch EX with Hope EVO, Niner carbon post, cog and SS ring. RaceFace bars and stem. Shimano XT brakes. 24lbs


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

^^^ gorgeous colour.
Very nice bike

Sent from my HTC one X CM10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

That One9 is b-e-a-utiful! I have the same wheelset, love it!


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

ya. thats a great color frame


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

This is my SS.

The bike started of as a stock 07 Stumpjumper Comp. It eventually turned into this.

What I switched:

Avid Juicy 5 > BB7s with Jagwire Ripcord cables/housings and Speed Dial Ti levers and Formula rotors
Many handle bars > Groovy Luv handles
Truvativ Stylo cranks > Shimano LX
Stock wheels > Mavic 819s laced to XT hubs (got these for a steal from Jenson a few years ago)
Stock saddle > WTB Rocket V
Stock 105mm stem > Truvativ 90mm
9 spd Drivetrain > HBC 32t chainring and 18t/20t HBC SS cog (Dan also gave me the spacers which were pink until a few weeks ago.) Surly Singlelator.

Parts I have changed a lot are the grips. Now running ODI Rogues, but have Ruffians, Specialized XC Lock-ons and ESI Chunkies laying around also.

I have the Straitline Defacto pedals and XT clipless pedals that I use also. Also have Ground Control Tires on there 2.3 front 2.1 rear setup tubeless.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

My Gravity G29 SS. Only upgrades are Shimano M520 SPD's, Azonic 720mm Handlebars, FUNN saddle, Giant Foam grips. Next upgrade is some Avid BB7's with some 205mm rotors. My FS geared bike is very jelous, I havent rode it since I bought the SS.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

worrptangl said:


> This is my SS.
> 
> The bike started of as a stock 07 Stumpjumper Comp. It eventually turned into this.
> 
> ...


Dude, that's a nice green Jeep!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Dude, that's a nice green Jeep!


Green Jeep?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

worrptangl said:


> Green Jeep?


In your Photophucket account. Is it your Jeep?


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*95 Cindercone build on her maiden voyage. Love it!*







:thumbsup:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> In your Photophucket account. Is it your Jeep?


Creeper alert.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

worrptangl said:


> Green Jeep?





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> In your Photophucket account. Is it your Jeep?





fishcreek said:


> Creeper alert.


Haha! Don't worry, I won't anyone what I saw in there.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Dunno...looks like Briscoe cut corners on the NINER build up there...^^
> 
> I kid I kid..
> 
> Nicely done.


 To be fair... it is missing an Enve stem.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> In your Photophucket account. Is it your Jeep?


No that is not mine. That is my buddy's Jeep. I took those while we were stationed in TX at Katemcy Rocks.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

AnonymouseTech said:


> I missed my old Monocog and a friend of mine was selling one at a price I can't pass up. I plan to replace the 36x16 with 32x20 and put some knobby tires on. I think I might want to put a suspension fork on there too once I figure out the right kind for SS'ing. Allow me to introduce you guys to my new to me Fudge Brownie Monocog.


After a few months here is the bike today on her maiden voyage after being in pieces for the past few weeks.


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice looking set up AnonymouseTech!


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally putting my Inbred on here. Like it more and more as I get more miles on it.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

S.O.B. said:


> That One9 is b-e-a-utiful! I have the same wheelset, love it!


I have 3 rides and just under 60 miles on the new Arch EX/Hope 2 EVO wheelset and I really like them! Cheers!


----------



## swaneedawg (Jan 11, 2004)

Until I can get a "black cat" bicycle...this 29er Peace 9R will have to do...


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

swaneedawg said:


> Until I can get a "black cat" bicycle...this 29er Peace 9R will have to do...


swaneedaw...you're killin' me here...if that is a "make do" bike to you, let me know when you get your Black Cat and I will PayPal you .52 cents for it.

Suffering indeed.....nice bike.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Sorry...double dip post...*

Ok, I'm double dipping a little because I have a new build thread but would like to post a couple here as well for the sake of ...err,...uhmm,..well,...just because ok?:nono: New dad syndrome...

Thanks for the nice replies on the build thread btw


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

just built this up. moved parts off my old Giant to it, and plan on upgrading parts as needed (wife doesn't approve of my "money pit"


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

bmw; tell her it is a wise investment in your long term health and well being.


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

yourdaguy said:


> bmw; tell her it is a wise investment in your long term health and well being.


I figured if I find a good deal on a wheelset, I will accidentally mess up the wheels I have currently so I can get those...


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

yourdaguy said:


> bmw; tell her it is a wise investment in your long term health and well being.


Mine is pragmatic and considers all this spending / money pit / wise investment as probably the best option to save on huge psychoanalyst fees


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Xavonseine said:


> Mine is pragmatic and considers all this spending / money pit / wise investment as probably the best option to save on huge psychoanalyst fees


I bought a new SS about a month ago. Since then she has bought 2 pairs of new shoes and a completly new collection of dresses and stuff for upcoming summer


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Cif said:


> I bought a new SS about a month ago. Since then she has bought 2 pairs of new shoes and a completly new collection of dresses and stuff for upcoming summer


A new bike is an open invitation for your better half to spend the same amount on herself. Its always been the case with me - I need to budget double the cost of the new bike.
The price we pay for company...


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I wish that would work, she doesn't have ANY hobbies and doesn't understand my hobbies or obsessions (modded VW's, Video Games and now biking.) she has gotten softer on what I buy, but it's more on a "if you ABSOLUTELY need it" basis now


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

bmw4l1f3 said:


> I wish that would work, she doesn't have ANY hobbies and doesn't understand my hobbies or obsessions (modded VW's, Video Games and now biking.) she has gotten softer on what I buy, but it's more on a "if you ABSOLUTELY need it" basis now


Thankfully, you do absolutely need it...


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

My build so far.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

Xavonseine said:


> Mine is pragmatic and considers all this spending / money pit / wise investment as probably the best option to save on huge psychoanalyst fees


BAM! All physical health benefits aside...I have gotten on a bike in EVERY concieveable mood, but NEVER gotten off anything but HAPPY. Parts ARE cheaper than shrinks!


----------



## tunaphis (Feb 27, 2013)

*2010 hardrock ss*

Heres my Hardrock


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

tunaphis said:


> Heres my Hardrock


Nice job. Love the blue bits. Who's single speed kit is that? It's sexy.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

Like the build so far bob. You don't see those real often and that is a stellar example. You should have been the 69er R&D guy!

My build so far.[/QUOTE]


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

*Spot Rocker 29er build*


----------



## enrlodi (Feb 17, 2013)

120 said:


> enrlodi said:
> 
> 
> > I know...the color of my Salsa fork is not the best
> ...


----------



## tunaphis (Feb 27, 2013)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> Nice job. Love the blue bits. Who's single speed kit is that? It's sexy.


Velosolo in UK good people


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

heyitsmebob said:


> My build so far.


Nice!! Do you have the Maverick fork that goes with it?


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> Like the build so far bob. You don't see those real often and that is a stellar example. You should have been the 69er R&D guy!
> 
> My build so far.


Thanks! I actually rode my friends last year and it was amazing so I decided to build one up from scratch. Researched for about 4 months trying to find a NEW old stock frame. Found a 2007 17.5 in North Dakota and the guy shipped it to Ohio for me. The other I got from a local shop owner who had it in his basement collecting dust.

Here's the build so far:
Niner carbon fork
Stans 29" Crest w/ silver Chris King ceramic ISO hub w/ DT Swiss Supercomp spokes
Stans 26" Crest w/ silver Chris King ceramic ISO SS hub w/ 18t Chris King cog
w/DT Swiss Supercomp spokes
SRAM XO Crank w/ MRP spiderless 32t 'Bling Ring'
Chris King silver bottom bracket
Fizik Gobi XM Saddle
Bontrager XXX carbon seatpost
Bontrager RXL carbon big sweep handlebar
Bontrager 75mm XXX carbon stem
Chris King silver headset
XTR Trail brakes w/ XT 160mm rotors

As it sits, it weighs 17 pounds even. Still need to add chain and grips.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Nice!! Do you have the Maverick fork that goes with it?


No, and honestly I don't want one either! I like the fork's performance when it works, but way too many quality control issues with the Duc32.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*My 'Monkey*

Bought it as a complete bike. Just Surly's canned component list and I'll upgrade as needed. I spread the wear and tear over 5 bikes, so it should last a few years before I have to start replacing stuff. Pretty vanilla compared to some of the sweet rides in this thread. My first singlespeed mountain bike, but I've got a couple road fixies, so this was a natural progression.I think one could spend an entire weekend going through this one thread!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

SCOOTERINSLC said:


> Pretty vanilla compared to some of the sweet rides in this thread. !


Vanilla looks awesome in this case!


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

goodoljake said:


> Vanilla looks awesome in this case!


Ditto goodoljake...there can be a lot of beauty in simplicity. Not everything looks "better" because it's "busy" Some things are best off that way. I don't recall seeing too many On-Ones, Singulars, Haro Mary's, or GT Peace's, Q-Balls, etc that were fugly. Cool thing about steel frames aside from ride quality is that tiny tubes and big tires are sexy!:thumbsup:

That is a sweet Monkey...I rep it and copy it to my bike porn!


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

YET1 said:


> My One 9 build - a mixture of used and new parts. Waiting on some parts and then it will be complete:
> 
> Frame: One 9 (scandium) medium
> Fork: Reba RLT
> ...


Wheels on for a quick photo. They are not properly mounted or sealed though. All parts are in, I just need to get everything buttoned up.


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

My new to me Rig and my baby Soukri. I have a slight fetish for SS's. The Voodoo is posted elsewhere on the forum,but I love whoring it out.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

78Scotch said:


> My new to me Rig and my baby Soukri.
> View attachment 776319


What fork is that?

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

goodoljake said:


> Vanilla looks awesome in this case!


Word! I have a soft spot for the KM though - wish mine was gray, I see way too many black ones (or maybe I just ride with my brother who has my old black one too much!).

Here they both are in action (err, in a break from the action). Mine (on the left) actually has some sweet new wheels that I don't think I've posted in this thread yet. Not that they show in the picture.










I have a couple forks on the way to play around with on mine, I'll try to take a proper bike porn picture once the first one is on  Maybe when I get the fork cut I will pick up some black brake cable housing, because those are NOT green!


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

It is a Bontrager Switchblade.


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

NailheadSS said:


> This is my latest SS rig. So far its been awesome.
> Airborne Ti Hag frame (new to me)
> White Brothers SC92UL (I only used these for 2 races back when they were new)
> Cane Creek 110 headset
> ...


Dude, super nice!!!
Can't begin to think about how much time you spent on that build....well done.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

old school Trek antelope 830

before and after restoration


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 27, 2013)

*Cannondale Trail SL 3 SS*

My first post and my first MTB. I've only ridden on the road so far but I can't wait to put some time in on it.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice bike,my freind,and welcome to MTBR :thumbsup:


----------



## randyg (Oct 13, 2004)

Niner S.I.R. 9 SS Rigid


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just finished building it up.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jul 16, 2012)

randyg said:


> Niner S.I.R. 9 SS Rigid
> 
> View attachment 777260


Beauty.


----------



## p.n (Mar 2, 2013)

i like your Niner randyg


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*Marin Palisade Trail repurposed*

I had been itching to build up a blingy light weight rigid 26er again.

Here she is:

Marin Palisades Trail frame
Exotic CF fork
Syncros bar and stem
ESI chunky grips
Deore M596 brakes
Mavic 317 rims on LX centrelock hubs
Geax Saguaro TNT tubeless tyres
Blackspire DH chainring 32T
Gusset 16T cog
Shimano Hollowtech II cranks and BB
Shimano M540 pedals
Cheapie headset (to be replaced by something blingy when cashflow allows)
Sprung tensioner (to be changed to static tensioner when cashflow allows)
9-spd chain
Crank Bros Cobalt 3 seatpost
Gusset seat clamp
WTB Silverado saddle

Maiden voyage will be this week and it'll do commuter duty so I don't destroy my 29er's tyres.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

FULL ALBUM: Trek 69er "Oddball" - Imgur

Finally finished.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

heyitsmebob said:


> FULL ALBUM: Trek 69er "Oddball" - Imgur
> 
> Finally finished.


Oh man, I want one of those with the Maverick fork. Your looks really nice!


----------



## jvm051 (Mar 10, 2009)

My new Niner SIR 9, and I am in love with this bike. Has to be the nicest riding bike I have owned.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

*My new and my first single speed, and I went full rigid.*

2013 Specialized Carve SL
Then because I can NOT leave anything stock, I put on my Easton carbon bars, Thomson Masterpiece Seat Post, Specialized Henge Ti rail seat, Sram XX1 crank with 32t MRP Bling Ring, Endless 22T cog, Specialized Carbon 29 Wheels with tubeless mounted Ground Control Tires and Magura MT6 brakes (hoses trimmed more after the pic). Crank Brothers Candy Pedals with Ti Spindle.

The entire package with pedals weighs in at 19.5 LBS. I have heard stock is about 23 with pedals.


----------



## rock622 (Apr 20, 2012)

My TREK SS 2011 (Gary Fisher)


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

jvm051 said:


> My new Niner SIR 9, and I am in love with this bike. Has to be the nicest riding bike I have owned.
> View attachment 778292


Nice SIR9! I want to build one of those up with a rigid fork one day.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Work in Progress. Waiting for my Brakes, King Mango hubs.
Maybe a Whiskey Taper Carbon Fork when They Come in Stock.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Sweet cannondale!
My friend has a CAAD 10 with that same color scheme. It looks awesome.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

jvm051 said:


> My new Niner SIR 9, and I am in love with this bike. Has to be the nicest riding bike I have owned.
> View attachment 778292


I love my new sir! I'm running rigid with an RDO fork. 
I just picked up an ericksen lay back ti seat post and its ride is unreal. Ill never run a hardtail without it.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Normbilt said:


> Work in Progress. Waiting for my Brakes, King Mango hubs.
> Maybe a Whiskey Taper Carbon Fork when They Come in Stock.


Nice color scheme. Mango hubs would be sweet.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

My Gunnar, soon to be replaced by a Cysco Ti frame (just for the hell of it, but the Ruffian is bad ass!)


----------



## jvm051 (Mar 10, 2009)

Possum Jones said:


> I love my new sir! I'm running rigid with an RDO fork.
> I just picked up an ericksen lay back ti seat post and its ride is unreal. Ill never run a hardtail without it.


I swapped out the Easton Haven carbon seatpost with a Black Sheep Titanium seatpost. The Easton rode quite nice, and is actually lighter, but the Black Sheep Seatpost is a work of art.


----------



## crackerbat (Oct 8, 2012)

Still stock, I'm kind of an upgrade it when it breaks kind of guy.
Tho it'll be getting the Woodchipper/Cane Creek Drop-V treatment this spring.


----------



## bjmurray (Mar 9, 2013)

SLX Hydro Brakes, Whiskey Parts Co Carbon Fork, HT Evo Pedals, some Ruffians... so much fun!


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

"This is to the owner of the Carve SL"

I just saw this bike in the newest MTB action mag. I instantly fell in love. Awesome ride my friend.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

kitts21j said:


> "This is to the owner of the Carve SL"
> 
> I just saw this bike in the newest MTB action mag. I instantly fell in love. Awesome ride my friend.


Thanks. This is big first for me. I have always been a 5-6 inch travel kinda MTBer, and I still have a Mojo HD XX1 set up ready to ride. Just opening up my mind to try something different. CT sux right now for riding, I tried last week, but it was not happening, so I have to wait another weeks or 2 for it's maiden voyage.


----------



## EDDAKA (Jul 31, 2012)

How she sits now. Looking to possibly get a Titanium frame to replace it in the near future.


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

*'06 Monocog*

Framepack by Bolder Bikepacking

Fairly stock except for the bars, seat, and tires: Titec J-bar, Fizik Arione Versus, Continental Travel Contact - road is all I can ride until the trails thaw out =)


----------



## Brian W. (Mar 5, 2011)

2011 Stumpjumper SS XTR crank, DT240/ Crest wheelset, couple other minor changes. Love it, wish it were lighter! weight in just under 22 lbs. as ridden(pedals and cages)...


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Normbilt said:


> Work in Progress. Waiting for my Brakes, King Mango hubs.
> Maybe a Whiskey Taper Carbon Fork when They Come in Stock.


Got a 2013 F29 Alloy 1 as a replacement frame and put a BEER EBB in it, love this frame Cannondale can do it right with Aluminum. I went for a red white and blue theme on mine. I have a Salsa Maxle Fork on mine but am interested in something like a Whiskey or probably a Niner RDO white.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

At some point I started feeling like I was riding a NASCAR - so I did the only reasonable thing and spent a few hours with a hair dryer and credit card removing decals. The fork is not the forever fork (that is being built as we speak) but I got it for a song, it feels pretty nice (I'll probably keep it on for a while even after the new fork arrives) and the rest of the build is pretty dope.

King headset
On-One carbon fork
Arch EX's laced to DT swiss 240 centerlock hubs - SS bolt-on in the back, supercomp spokes
Conti X-king 2.2's (yeah right they're that big - roll super fast though)
bb7's w/ jagwire ripcords and speed dial 7 levers
185mm front rotor / 160 rear. Ebay specials, clean sweep X I think?
e13 SS crankset with niner ring (32t) and BBG bash
endless cog (20t)
candy II pedals
thomson setback post
some bonty saddle (evoke R? it feels pretty good)
crank bros stem / bars (iodine 3 stem and cobalt 3 bars I think, they were a gift)
ergon grips, gray with black rubber

















It feels light as hell since putting that fork on. Hope its not too light up front.


----------



## skiinnyboy (Mar 12, 2013)

Just finished custom Niner One 9 build! Can't wait to get out and ride it. Only change was I have put a Rocket Ron on the back to replace the Ardent (2.4 seems a little extreme for the rear wheel)


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Brian W. said:


> 2011 Stumpjumper SS XTR crank, DT240/ Crest wheelset, couple other minor changes. Love it, wish it were lighter! weight in just under 22 lbs. as ridden(pedals and cages)...


Simple, go rigid! 

Love those Stumpys!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

AlexCuse said:


> At some point I started feeling like I was riding a NASCAR - so I did the only reasonable thing and spent a few hours with a hair dryer and credit card removing decals. The fork is not the forever fork (that is being built as we speak) but I got it for a song, it feels pretty nice (I'll probably keep it on for a while even after the new fork arrives) and the rest of the build is pretty dope.
> 
> King headset
> On-One carbon fork
> ...


Did you have the regular monkey fork before, how do they compare?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Prior fork was the 2012 KM fork (which I think was lighter than previous versions). The steerer on the on-one is 5-10 mm shorter (so not a lot) and the bike feels like its a full pound lighter when I pick it up. Listed weights are 1200 grams for the KM and 970 for the on-one, and I would be shocked if the difference was less than that 230 grams. But it feels like a bigger difference to me, to the point that I'm even wondering if they spec different length steer tubes from the factory. Haven't got this one out on the trail yet (hopefully tomorrow) but the steering is *much* quicker with the 47 mm offset - I really like that. And I get a little less vibration when stopping hard on pavement than I did with the old fork (to be fair, that one didn't chatter much at all under real world use, and I doubt the new one will either). When the new steel fork comes I will try to weigh the KM and this fork side by side to give you a better idea.


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*Genesis Fortitude Adventure 29er SS*

So my home-brewed on-one ibred SS was stolen :nonod:






but was insured  The insurers supplier didn't deal with on-one so they were not able to get me an exact replacement. After a fair amount of negotiation I settled for this build :thumbsup:

Genesis Fortitude Adventure frame (reynolds 725 heat treated), Halo Freedom 29er Wheels, Nobby Nics 2.2, raceface ride SS crankset, Hope headset, Elixir 3's, Easton EA finishing kit. Love it!!

Decided to go with the Adventure rather than the SS frame as this is hub gear ready if i want a change in the future but i'll definitely be sticking with this set up for now. The inbred sold me on SS-ing. The Genesis has sold me on 29er SS-ing


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

rob1035 said:


> Simple, go rigid!
> 
> Love those Stumpys!


+1


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Did you have the regular monkey fork before, how do they compare?


Got out on the fork tonight and rode a bit of everything - I have to say the new fork felt pretty excellent. Small bump compliance is way better than the monkey fork (and I actually thought the 2012 iteration was *very* good in this regard). It inspired a lot of confidence going over bigger stuff too, but didn't seem to flex enough when descending or braking to make things feel sketchy. The front end felt very light too, which helps some more getting over the bigger stuff. I've ridden my brother's monkey with a niner fork on it, and that almost felt too light to inspire confidence (though I'm sure I would get over it in fairly short order). Had none of that here, and it doesn't look quite as weird with the thin steel tubes as the niner. I also got this fork used and have a waltworks steel fork on the way, all for what I would've paid for the niner fork


----------



## PLR2011 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well it's March 14th and there is a massive snow storm outside... so I figured I'd post some pictures of my newly converted (and yet to be ridden) single speed...

This is my first single speed and looking forward to joining the ranks this year!


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Transition Klunker, more fun than a barrel full of monkeys


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

New wheels, pedals and tires. Ol' faithful running as good as ever


----------



## handsomedog (Nov 25, 2012)

new coat of paint for my old dog


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

*2010 stumpjumper ss*

Just pulled her down to bare frame cleaned her and putter back together


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

^^^^^ that's sexy!


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

kitts21j said:


> ^^^^^ that's sexy!


Thanks!! It looks quite good with the white brothers carbon fork up front as well!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

chrishei1 said:


> Just pulled her down to bare frame cleaned her and putter back together


Specialized Canada will import $11,000 aluminum S-Works Allez road bikes but they won't bring in single speed Carves and Stumpjumpers. Effing brilliant!!!

Nice bike, sorry to use your post for my rant.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> Specialized Canada will import $11,000 aluminum S-Works Allez road bikes but they won't bring in single speed Carves and Stumpjumpers. Effing brilliant!!!
> 
> Nice bike, sorry to use your post for my rant.


not even special order? is there not enough demand for SS in Canada?


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ They're not importing Carves to the UK either. WTF?
I am sure there would be sufficient demand - the conversion rate to SS here is pretty good at the moment IMHO


----------



## LaBicicleta (Mar 18, 2013)

*2006 Trek 3900 nice and clean after first time conquering earth.*


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

2004 Redline Monocog. BONE FSKING STOCK...which i plan to address as soon as i have money again


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay...so i have the bug now and just acquired another ss mtb. This one looks to be a 2006 Giant Rincon conversion.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Not sure what you call it...*

Knard-front, 29+ front, 1/2-fat-front, whatever; so far, it's great!


----------



## crackerbat (Oct 8, 2012)

Normbilt said:


> Work in Progress. Waiting for my Brakes, King Mango hubs.
> Maybe a Whiskey Taper Carbon Fork when They Come in Stock.


I think that might be, imho, the best lookin bike I've seen.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

The Yo Teddy now in 650B format:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yo! That's effin' nice!!


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

handsomedog said:


> new coat of paint for my old dog


Was this a spray can job or would it be better to send the frame off for powder coating? Love the green "Monster" theme.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Did you have the regular monkey fork before, how do they compare?


So I got the On-One fork out on some serious rocks yesterday, and was amazed how well it did. I was talking with my friend on the trail and told him its still rigid, and it still issues a beating, but its like I'm fighting someone in a lower weight class*. If the original KM fork was a heavyweight (I can't imagine many forks being harsher than that one, god bless you if you're riding one that is!) then the new KM fork is probably somewhere around light heavyweight / super middleweight. This felt like another huge step down, to lightweight / super featherweight territory. The quicker steering (this fork has a 47mm offset) really helps picking my way through rocky lines, that may have something to do with it, but I also spent a lot of time taking the gnarliest line I could see just to test the limits of the fork.

Normally my back/shoulders ache after a rocky ride but not feeling any of it today. Pretty amazed. I actually felt so good riding it yesterday that I worry the waltworks fork I have coming might be too compliant - I would love to step down a few more weight classes but worry that it won't track as well. If I can get even more compliance while still tracking well, my monkey will probably be close enough to perfect that I can take a few years to figure out *just* what I would want in a custom SS frame. Hell it might already be there now.

*for boxing weight classes see here: Weight class (boxing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

AlexCuse said:


> So I got the On-One fork out on some serious rocks yesterday, and was amazed how well it did. I was talking with my friend on the trail and told him its still rigid, and it still issues a beating, but its like I'm fighting someone in a lower weight class*. If the original KM fork was a heavyweight (I can't imagine many forks being harsher than that one, god bless you if you're riding one that is!) then the new KM fork is probably somewhere around light heavyweight / super middleweight. This felt like another huge step down, to lightweight / super featherweight territory. The quicker steering (this fork has a 47mm offset) really helps picking my way through rocky lines, that may have something to do with it, but I also spent a lot of time taking the gnarliest line I could see just to test the limits of the fork.
> 
> Normally my back/shoulders ache after a rocky ride but not feeling any of it today. Pretty amazed. I actually felt so good riding it yesterday that I worry the waltworks fork I have coming might be too compliant - I would love to step down a few more weight classes but worry that it won't track as well. If I can get even more compliance while still tracking well, my monkey will probably be close enough to perfect that I can take a few years to figure out *just* what I would want in a custom SS frame. Hell it might already be there now.
> 
> *for boxing weight classes see here: Weight class (boxing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks, I've got a cheap carbon fork on the way to tryout. I went with an Exotic because it was slightly lighter, I'm looking forward to trimming nearly a pound off the Monkey.


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

*My C-dale...*

Here is my C List find....

Frame: 1995 C-Dale F700
Fork: Rock shock SID
Cranks: RF Evolve XC
Brakes: XTR

Want to get the adapter and make it Disc

Enjoy!


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

*Kona Honzo SS 29er*

I was planning on building this frame (steel) up with a 1x10 configuration. I decided to throw on some SS parts that had been on my rigid cruiser/rec Cannondale frame so that I could at least get the bike off of the workstand and on the trail. After my first ride I realized that I was able to get up and down my local trail just fine in a SS setup. I have had so much fun on this bike that I have decided to leave it in SS form and ride it as is.
This is my second steel frame, my first SS trail worthy build and first 29er.
Good times.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Love it


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

bmreal said:


> I was planning on building this frame (steel) up with a 1x10 configuration. I decided to throw on some SS parts that had been on my rigid cruiser/rec Cannondale frame so that I could at least get the bike off of the workstand and on the trail. After my first ride I realized that I was able to get up and down my local trail just fine in a SS setup. I have had so much fun on this bike that I have decided to leave it in SS form and ride it as is.
> This is my second steel frame, my first SS trail worthy build and first 29er.
> Good times.


What frame is it? Funny, we have the exact same wheel set-up. WTB i23 with WTB Weirwolf. I must say, I was a little disappointed that the 2.5 was not as big as I had imagined.


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

J3SSEB said:


> What frame is it? Funny, we have the exact same wheel set-up. WTB i23 with WTB Weirwolf. I must say, I was a little disappointed that the 2.5 was not as big as I had imagined.


Guess I did leave that info out, huh.

It is a 2012 Kona Honzo. The frame won't house anything larger than a 2.4, I believe, so I went with the 2.3 WW. I am really liking the i23 wheels and paired with the TCS tires made it so easy to go tubeless.


----------



## handsomedog (Nov 25, 2012)

Jag Brah said:


> Was this a spray can job or would it be better to send the frame off for powder coating? Love the green "Monster" theme.


The colour is from a Jeep wrangler with sherman williams 2 pack laquer over it(I spray cars at work).Powder coating is all ways better though as it is more chip resistant and holds it's gloss longer.What I done was a quick respray to breathe new life into an old frame


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

got a nice little ride in last night...


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Bigperk said:


> Want to get the adapter and make it Disc
> 
> Enjoy!


Do it. I did on my 1995 GT Timberline and it works flawlessly. I love that bike now.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

For most of the past year, my geared bike has been collecting dust...

























Frame: Lunar Newton
Hubs: Lunar SS-88
Cog: Lunar 22T Quick-Cog
Chain: Kmc K710 Kool 1/8" Chain
Wheels: Mavic EX729
Tires: Kenda Nevgal 2.5 front, Kenda Slant Six 2.35 rear

With 15.25" chainstay length and 32x22 gearing, this thing climbs like a mountain goat!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice bike! That area looks familiar.


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

bkirby10 said:


> Knard-front, 29+ front, 1/2-fat-front, whatever; so far, it's great!


I've got that same frame, with the Voodoo zombie 500 fork, and am thinking about the same setup... though I'm leaning towards a "regular" fat front so the geometry won't slack as much as the knard will...

Nice bike!

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jamie_S (Mar 22, 2011)

First day on the job for my new Kona


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Tuned my three up this weekend for the spring. Now they are good to go.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

My first SS. Just finished it. Can't wait to try it out


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Dltd


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ STEALTH !

love it - great build


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

And for something different, here's what I was riding today - 80 year old bike, gearing 46/18


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's my new one...


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Dec 7, 2011)

me and a pal in the Texas Hill country


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Almost done*

My SS 29er frame iv'e been working on over winter. This is my first hand built frame and my first complete bike build from the frame up. Still have some brazing to do but heres how she looks after a quick mockup








Build List:
Fork: Rock Shox reba rlt 29er
Stem: Thomson x4
Post: Thomson elite
Saddle: Brooks B-17
Bar: Truvativ stylo(to be replaced by ENVE or thomson bar)
Brakes: BB7 w/ G2
Levers: Speed dial 7(to be replaced with paul love compacts)
Cables/Housing: jagwire mtb carbon
Crank: White industries eno
Pedals: CB eggbeater SL
Hubs: Paul FHUB disk, Paul WORD disk
Hoops: Stans ztr arch ex 29
Spokes: Dt swiss competitions
BB: Shimano 9To be replaced with W.I.)
Freewheel: chinese somthing(to be replaced with W.I.)
Chain: KMC Z chain
Tires: Maxxis Crossmarks(for now)

Can anyone suggest an American made Carbon bar? Thomson's bars are made in Taiwan, and Ive heard even some of ENVE's models are not made in USA.

Cheers!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Beatniqwood09 said:


> Can anyone suggest an American made Carbon bar? Thomson's bars are made in Taiwan, and Ive heard even some of ENVE's models are not made in USA.
> 
> Cheers!


How about Ti? Seven makes nice Ti bars for fairly cheap ($150).

Oh, go Wolfpack!


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

phsycle said:


> How about Ti? Seven makes nice Ti bars for fairly cheap ($150).
> 
> Oh, go Wolfpack!


yea iv'e looked at those, however just like Groovy's luv bars they only come in 25.4 and id rather not run a dopey lookin 31.8 shim


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Ooklathemok said:


> Here's my new one...
> 
> View attachment 786678


I want a Krampus so bad.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Guys
Have posted my 1X1 but not sure of my Pugs.
Here it is anyway, running 36/18 or 2:1 similar to the 1X1 which is 32/16. Love it
Jamie


















Good for weight loss


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Pugsley*

Hi all
I have posted my 1X1 before but not sure about my Pugsley.
Love this as much as my 1X1. Running the same gearing at 32/16 and basically setup the same but rides quite different. Each has its place.
thought I'd share 

Jamie



















good for weight loss


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Beatniqwood09 said:


> yea iv'e looked at those, however just like Groovy's luv bars they only come in 25.4 and id rather not run a dopey lookin 31.8 shim


Ti Cycles Double S titanium handlebar 30° THICKWALL MTB commuter city bar SS | eBay

They run a shim but it's still clean, if I had a black stem it would be very clean.

Made in Portland, great CS and the bar is very comfortable.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

SS-ing my steel Jones for a while .. sometimes it feels better than the ti frame as a SS, stiffer and more direct. Simpler, like a SS should be.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice Jones 
looks perfect as a singlespeed.

Jamie


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

james-o said:


> SS-ing my steel Jones for a while .. sometimes it feels better than the ti frame as a SS, stiffer and more direct. Simpler, like a SS should be.


Nice bike. That photo has UK written all over it - don't know whether it's the narrow mouldy pavement or >100 year old brickwork growing out of it!

Where did you buy your frame / fork out of interest (they're not that common here)


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Velobike said:


> And for something different, here's what I was riding today - 80 year old bike, gearing 46/18


That's awesome.


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Frame: Misfit DiSSent AL-C
Forks: Rebal RL Dual Air 100mm
Handlebars: Nashbar Carbon
Stem: Nashbar Carbon
Headset: Chris King
Cranks: Race Face Chester
Chainring: Raceface 32t
Rear Cog: Niner 21t
Brakes: BB7
Wheels: Bontrager Duster (Tubless)
Tires: Specialized The Captian (Front) and Ground Control (Rear)
Seat Post: Niner Carbon
Grips: Odi Lockon
Bell: Incredibell

Weighing in at 29lbs even, with the saddle bag


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Almost Done


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Needs Whiskey Carbon Fork Still and Pedals.
I have the pedals


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Nice bike. That photo has UK written all over it - don't know whether it's the narrow mouldy pavement or >100 year old brickwork growing out of it!
> 
> Where did you buy your frame / fork out of interest (they're not that common here)


: ) correct, the mouldy old UK it is. I got it from Biff, Jeff's main man in the UK / Europe. Links to him via the Jones site.

Velobike - great pics, love the bike!


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

My Selma in/around the Imnaha river NE Oregon.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Doug_ID said:


> My Selma in/around the Imnaha river NE Oregon.


So envious of that terrain, great pic !!


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

My SS Ragley.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

singlespeedtoday said:


> My SS Ragley.
> 
> View attachment 788267


Location of this pic?? Screams Galbraith XC at me, for some reason...


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Vashon Island. Not a bad guess though.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Doug_ID said:


> My Selma in/around the Imnaha river NE Oregon.


Beautiful. Sigh, as I look out my window at the snow falling.


----------



## brownrl (Jan 7, 2011)

*Dawes Bullseye*









I will share mine, but man some of you guys have dream machines for sure. How do you keep them so clean? It's like you don't ride them or something...


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Stopped to watch a baseball game at the local trail on the 69er.


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

Managed to sneak away for a quick ride on what my friend nicknamed "the IronMan bike"


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

scamry said:


> Managed to sneak away for a quick ride on what my friend nicknamed "the IronMan bike"


Looks nice but how about a little more info?


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

Natedogz said:


> Looks nice but how about a little more info?


Deadeye frame, loaded precision bar and wheels ( nice and loud), truvativ stem, selle saddle, oury lock-ons, recon solo air. Just a quick and cheap way to see if I really liked the 29er size. May be swapping most of these parts on to an inbred soon. 
The name just refers to the color scheme, which was pretty much happenstance.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

singlespeedtoday said:


> Vashon Island. Not a bad guess though.


Hot damn, need to catch me a ferry and snag some Vashon singletrack!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Doug_ID said:


> My Selma in/around the Imnaha river NE Oregon.


Hey, I've been to Imnaha before. Crazy beautiful but I didn't find any mtb trails. The trails around Joseph aren't stellar either. Were you exploring or shredding trails?


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

boostin said:


> Hey, I've been to Imnaha before. Crazy beautiful but I didn't find any mtb trails. The trails around Joseph aren't stellar either. Were you exploring or shredding trails?


yea there is not a lot of trail riding near where I live (lewiston, ID) so primarily a gravel grinder.


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

New frame/fork/wheels(well the wheels have 2 rides on my other bike)


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice rides fellas... 

Just built this guy up. Loving the steel....:thumbsup:


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Kawigreen99 said:


> New frame/fork/wheels(well the wheels have 2 rides on my other bike)


That is a _mahoosive _photo, dude. I had to go exploring into the unknown to find the reply button


----------



## ononecarbon456 (Jul 13, 2012)

*First SS Build*

What do you do with a garage full of old parts and nearly zero budget for new parts? Yup. build a single speed. From my collection of old parts dis-guarded only because of upgrades on my other bikes. I was missing basically a drive train, no cassette, chain, shifter and mechs. Easy a 3 figure sum in anyone's money. Or turn it into a single speed for about £20.

Using a Outland converter, and a doofer 'esk' tensioner, it wasn't branded on one, but looks basically like the same item and a 1/8th chain i was set. Running 34/17 atm.

Inaugural ride was this morning. Mixed thoughts really made sense on the parts locally that was single track, out the saddle pedaling furiously and getting on with it. But it was tedious on the open road and wider paths. I think i will call it my 'waggly thumb bike.' My thumb was always wagging looking for the shifter for more speed and the next gear. I'll have a play with the ring sizes.

PICS:


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> That is a _mahoosive _photo, dude. I had to go exploring into the unknown to find the reply button


Sorry about that. For me, it appears normal size in relation to all the other pics posted in here.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

scamry said:


> Deadeye frame, loaded precision bar and wheels ( nice and loud), truvativ stem, selle saddle, oury lock-ons, recon solo air. Just a quick and cheap way to see if I really liked the 29er size. May be swapping most of these parts on to an inbred soon.
> The name just refers to the color scheme, which was pretty much happenstance.


Thanks, colors look great! Is the DeadEye frame brake tabs and tubes lined up pretty good or?



BigwheelsRbest said:


> That is a _mahoosive _photo, dude. I had to go exploring into the unknown to find the reply button


The way they should be! :thumbsup: The better to see the bike porn!



ononecarbon456 said:


> What do you do with a garage full of old parts and nearly zero budget for new parts? Yup. build a single speed. From my collection of old parts dis-guarded only because of upgrades on my other bikes. I was missing basically a drive train, no cassette, chain, shifter and mechs. Easy a 3 figure sum in anyone's money. Or turn it into a single speed for about £20.
> 
> Using a Outland converter, and a doofer 'esk' tensioner, it wasn't branded on one, but looks basically like the same item and a 1/8th chain i was set. Running 34/17 atm.
> 
> ...


Looks great, nice colors too. Waggly thumb bike....lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Schitterend SS*


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ Those bars are massive! ^^^


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Got the SS bug so I'm trying it for awhile. So far it's pretty fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

J3SSEB said:


> ^^ Those bars are massive! ^^^


Some may say I'm compensating for my small, ahem, tubing. What do they know?


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

ononecarbon456, you'd need a 36 inch fork to really balance the look  . That down tube is massive.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Brand shiney new BD Gravity G29 with a bunch of leftover parts from the sell of my Bandersnatch. Methinks it looks all snazzy,won't get to see if it rides as such until this dang headcold from haites is beaten though,LOL!






























Been too long since I owned a budget priced SS ( I dig inexpensive things that work almost as much as I dig nice things that do  )


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

My first SS (and first rigid since 199-what?).

SS is around to stay fo sho ... I will probably grab a suss fork at some point to see if I like that better, but overall, 
I don't feel for lack of anything on the trails I have been riding the bike on; but it might allow me to ride more of the some of the more techy 
trails that I like that I have yet to venture on.


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

*Diamondback Axis SS starter*









Got this 1994 or so Diamondback Axis last weekend for $6 at a yard sale. The girl who sold it to me said her boyfriend was at work and she asked if $5 or $6 was ok, so I said I'd give her $6. It was complete and original except for some slick tires, which were good and I put on something else. The 7-speed shifter had a piece broken inside and I thought: Single Speed! Replaced tires: had them for Free. Replaced bars with some very wide purple steel ones I got off an old Magna girls bike: Free. Put on a T-Bone neck I got at a thrift store for about $1 because I thought it looked cool at the time. Put on a seat I got for $3 at Good Will, even though it's a girls CRMO Terry Butterfly one. The seat post is stuck in the frame, but luckily it's perfect for me. Did some touch-up paint and cleaning. I know it's a bootleg setup with original cassette and derailler, but it's not a bad bike to throw around and jump some curbs. The hubs and components are Deore. The bike is solid and quiet to ride. Front gear is 36 and back is on the 3rd ring. There it is, the $10 SS miracle.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

specialfreakinstein said:


> View attachment 791182
> 
> 
> Got this 1994 or so Diamondback Axis last weekend for $6 at a yard sale. The girl who sold it to me said her boyfriend was at work and she asked if $5 or $6 was ok, so I said I'd give her $6. It was complete and original except for some slick tires, which were good and I put on something else. The 7-speed shifter had a piece broken inside and I thought: Single Speed! Replaced tires: had them for Free. Replaced bars with some very wide purple steel ones I got off an old Magna girls bike: Free. Put on a T-Bone neck I got at a thrift store for about $1 because I thought it looked cool at the time. Put on a seat I got for $3 at Good Will, even though it's a girls CRMO Terry Butterfly one. The seat post is stuck in the frame, but luckily it's perfect for me. Did some touch-up paint and cleaning. I know it's a bootleg setup with original cassette and derailler, but it's not a bad bike to throw around and jump some curbs. The hubs and components are Deore. The bike is solid and quiet to ride. Front gear is 36 and back is on the 3rd ring. There it is, the $10 SS miracle.


Probably your best ever fun/$ ratio. Nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Probably your best ever fun/$ ratio. Nice one :thumbsup:


+2! :thumbsup: And welcome to MTBR


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

ononecarbon456 said:


> What do you do with a garage full of old parts and nearly zero budget for new parts? Yup. build a single speed. From my collection of old parts dis-guarded only because of upgrades on my other bikes. I was missing basically a drive train, no cassette, chain, shifter and mechs. Easy a 3 figure sum in anyone's money. Or turn it into a single speed for about £20.
> 
> Using a Outland converter, and a doofer 'esk' tensioner, it wasn't branded on one, but looks basically like the same item and a 1/8th chain i was set. Running 34/17 atm.
> 
> ...


You probably know this already but On-one sells horizontal drop-outs for that frame so you can get rid of the tensioner.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Probably your best ever fun/$ ratio. Nice one :thumbsup:





longhaultrucker said:


> +2! :thumbsup: And welcome to MTBR


+3. My SS cost ~170x what yours did and I doubt it is 170% more fun. Great find! Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## paradigit (Feb 17, 2008)

*Singular Swift*





















This is my Singular Swift. I have the frame now for 2 years and recently installed a new DT Swiss fork, works pretty sweet 

Specs:

Frame: Singular Swift XL

Fork: DT Swiss XMM 100
Headset: Cane Creek S1
Stem: RaceFace Turbine
Handlebars: Salsa Pro Moto
Grips: Odi Rogue

Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Seat: Fizik Gobi

Brakes: Avid BB7
Discs: G2 185 front / G3 160 rear

Tyres: Bontrager Jones
Rims: Mavic TN 317
Spokes: DT Competition
Hubs: Shimano SLX

Chainwheel: Surly 34t
Sprocket: Surly 19t
Chain: KMC X9sl
Crankset: FSA 
Spacerkit: Velo Solo
Pedals: Shimano XT

Bottle Cages: King Cage Osiris


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Probably your best ever fun/$ ratio. Nice one :thumbsup:


You know it! I got most of my inspiration from the awesome bikes on this thread, and some from pedalroom.com. I'm only through page 60 on this thread and loving it.


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

pwu_1 said:


> You probably know this already but On-one sells horizontal drop-outs for that frame so you can get rid of the tensioner.


I totally relate to that post. My thumb reached for the shifter hundreds of times during my trip today, even when I really didn't need a shift that bad. I also could have easily, or more easily, made this bike a shifting bike. I had some extra shifters, etc. I like having it SS and will use it as my trainer. Unfortunately I won't take it too far off the trail until I can fix the "seat stuck in the frame" issue. I was thinking of laying the frame on a fire pit and let it heat up a little. So far I tried tons of WD40 and a pipe wrench.


----------



## jrbug67 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just finished my custom SS build. Pretty stoked on how it turned out, not to mention it came in at 21 lbs without even trying.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

2004 Specialized Rockhopper SS Conversion







2012 Surly Karate Monkey


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

2012 Surly Steamroller

MTB MODE







ENDURANCE ROAD MODE


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

jrbug67 said:


> Just finished my custom SS build. Pretty stoked on how it turned out, not to mention it came in at 21 lbs without even trying.


This is very nice. I'd like to know what frame it is.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

specialfreakinstein said:


> I totally relate to that post. My thumb reached for the shifter hundreds of times during my trip today, even when I really didn't need a shift that bad. I also could have easily, or more easily, made this bike a shifting bike. I had some extra shifters, etc. I like having it SS and will use it as my trainer. Unfortunately I won't take it too far off the trail until I can fix the "seat stuck in the frame" issue. I was thinking of laying the frame on a fire pit and let it heat up a little. So far I tried tons of WD40 and a pipe wrench.


Try PB Blaster, makes WD40 look like the water that it is.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i hate stuck seatpost, good luck with yours.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

We built a rig to put on the seat post in place of the seat. It was a really stupid drunken idea that worked really well. Was basically a 4' pipe welded to rails but it let two full grown men grab and twist.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i was drunk too when i torched and cut the seat tube.


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

I had another bike that it was stuck in a while back. I did the wd40 thing while using a screwdriver to open the edge of the frame tube where the post fits in. I cranked on it until my arm hurt and I gave up. Then, a month later I tried again and it came lose with about the same effort. It takes a little for the stuff to work sometimes. I must have faith in my little miracle, because we have places to go.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe try some pb blaster. Spray a whole bunch and leave it for a few hours to let it do its thing. Also, look through the BB, if there is a hole there for the seat tube you can try spraying some pb blaster there too and leaving the bike inverted to see if the pb blaster can get it un-stuck.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

Phat front, rigid, n single. Perfect tool for my new trails. Giggitty!


----------



## jrbug67 (Apr 17, 2013)

It's a 2006/2007 Gary Fisher Rig 29er I picked up on Craigslist.



J3SSEB said:


> This is very nice. I'd like to know what frame it is.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

jrbug67 said:


> It's a 2006/2007 Gary Fisher Rig 29er I picked up on Craigslist.


Oh man, I thought you were going to say it was a crazy custom built frame or something haha! Cool bike nonetheless.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Finally it's my turn to post now that the Inbred is done.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Enjoy the Inbred. I LOOOOVVE mine so much it's scary. It's the most fun bike ever. If it was a cartoon character it would be Tigger......


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

2009 29er Caffeine w/left PBR, one of the last Handmade in USA frames...It's a beast of a XC machine...


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Good look...what frame is that?



Lactic said:


> View attachment 791780
> 
> 
> Phat front, rigid, n single. Perfect tool for my new trails. Giggitty!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Dan0930 said:


> Good look...what frame is that?


Blacksheep Highlight if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Dltd


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks!
more pics here


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Well here is the Cysco...


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

johnny the boy said:


> thanks!
> more pics here


Yeah - really cool looking bike :thumbsup:

What does she weigh?


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally got the vintage GT out of the garage. 1996 GT Outpost Trail. This is the maiden voyage for her. I updated the tires, grips and brakes over the winter. This was also my first all ridged trail ride in about 17 yrs. It was a blast, but the old lungs and legs need some work.









Things I still need to change. Need a new crank set, My GF has 175's , these are 165 and feel very short when I am on it. Also need to swap out the pedals for some nice metal ones. I have a feeling that the stock plastic ones will not hold up for very long. Surprisingly though I liked the stock saddle on it. It isn't real "sexy" but it was soft so I think it will be staying.


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've got my pugsley, my carve rigid and my carve with front suspension. (same bike diff. forks)


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Finally finished my first custom hand built frame








Build List:
Fork: RS Reba Rlt 29 w/ G2
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Thomson x4
Post: Thomson Elite
Bar: Truvativ stylo
Brakes: BB7 G2
Levers: Speed Dial 7
Rims: Stans arch ex 
Hubs: Paul
Spoke: Dt Competition
Saddle: Brooks B17
Crank: WI eno
BB: un-54
Chain: KMC Z
Freewheel: something chinese to be replaced with WI
Cables: jagwire
Tires:Maxxis crossmark 2.1

Weighs in at 25 lbs


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

My first official entry into the SS world. 
Monocog, fresh off the showroom floor!


----------



## JackWagon (Jun 3, 2012)

Monocog Flight with some upgrades. Took it out for the 4th time today. Was at first worried how brutal the rigid fork would be, but I'm loving this bike. Awesome ride!


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Yeah - really cool looking bike :thumbsup:
> 
> What does she weigh?


21 as shown. 
Will be 20 on Monday.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Cormac said:


> My first official entry into the SS world.
> Monocog, fresh off the showroom floor!


You went with a 'Cog. You will not be disappointed, congratulations.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

driver bob said:


> You went with a 'Cog. You will not be disappointed, congratulations.


Got some dirt on the tires today. And had a blast, even though I had to stop more than once, due to serious lack of oxygen. But it'll get better as I go. The bike is real smooth! Much less harsh of a ride than my aluminum bike with a suspension fork.

The burnt orange color has a metallic glint to it in the sun. Nice bonus!


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

SS 2008 Norco Bigfoot







Love this bike, but currently I'm trying to get it out of the stable in favor of an SS 29er!


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

*Fun*

Just messing around and ended up converting an old fixed gear commuter into this; fixed, vintage, flat bar cross bike= fun!


----------



## phepner (Dec 26, 2012)

*My new stiffy monkey*

My new karate monkey frame build up. New 180mm rear 200mm front rotors tonight. Going to "shave" all unused "protrusions" ... cable guides, derailleur hanger, fender mounts ... etc. Then I'm complete ... for a while


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

*Whiskey Training Ride*

My Origin 8 SS out behind Bootleg in Vegas Saturday morning.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Loving that Scout 29  

I never did get mine built up,had 98% of the parts to do it,got tired of fiddling and ordered a new BD SS,LOL!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. I'd always heard that 'Steal is Real' but didn't believe it. Boy was I wrong. I'm completely in love with my steel hardtail SS. The flex and springyness in the turns is amazing.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

*Mukluk single fattiness*

Finally got around to seeing if the 21t surly cog I had lying around and 32 tooth chainring would be 'magic' on my pre-alternator dropout mukluk... A little axle filing required but it's a go. Chain is pre-stretched (ie not new, but not thrashed). So fun...


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

misterdangerpants said:


> The Yo Teddy now in 650B format:


This is the nicest SS in the last 6 pages.
Good components, simple, clean.
I wonder if there's a top 10 SS contest in all these pages...


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

^Agreed. I keep coming back just to drool at this.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Not nearly as nice as some but it's mine. Finished it up friday morning and took it for the first ride. Final weight = 28.57lbs. That's with stock medium class wheels and nothing purchased for the bike was "light".


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*2013 Stumpjumper Carbon Single Speed*



My race bike...


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

zygote2k said:


> This is the nicest SS in the last 6 pages.
> Good components, simple, clean.
> I wonder if there's a top 10 SS contest in all these pages...


I think a picture contest is a great idea! Anyone else agree?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

aperzigian said:


>


That's beautiful, what frame/fork?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

hunttofu said:


> My race bike...


Very nice.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Cormac said:


> My first official entry into the SS world.
> Monocog, fresh off the showroom floor!


Love it!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Local trails opened for the first "real" time this season. BRAP!


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW! love these niners


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

My import SS and my buddies gravity single speeding Brown County Indiana


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Adim_X said:


> My import SS and my buddies gravity single speeding Brown County Indiana


Looks like fun! Wish we had more smooth swoopy trails.


----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

*Kona Unit SS*





















Have this ride rolling just over a month now having built it up for the SS Euro's in Catalunya last month.
Loving the big wheels, the stance and the ride this gives over nice rolling trails.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

My latest...


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

Limited edition Salsa El Mariachi SS frame - DT Swiss xr400/Chris King wheels, XT Cranks and brakes, Moots post, Thomson bars. Rides great.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## crackerbat (Oct 8, 2012)

With it's urban fatties on (Big Apple 2.35s)
fyi, inflated to 50psi these suckers are 7cm wide!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

project bike - some ss cx fun in future (and maybe some smoother singletrack!)


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

finished it up


































more here!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Matching red hub QR's would set that thing off, nicely done.


----------



## MarkerMan (Oct 31, 2005)

My new ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

*Tweed Ride Diamondback Conversion*














This SS made out of a small sized mid-80's Diamondback Ascent and a old cruiser steel kickback rear wheel; yes, those are 26" wheels. It turned out pretty solid. Of my old mtbs, I only did this one because the frame had plenty of dropout to get a nice tight chain with the kickback wheel. I was going for a old fashioned look, like the 20's. Tape covered the lettering because I rode it at something called a Tweed Ride today and I wanted to disguise it. I probably should have just ridden my old motobecane fixie conversion that actually fits me, but i gotta be different.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

MarkerMan said:


> My new ride. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 796492


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*SOMA 4one5*

Salsa CroMoto 425mm forkage on the old SOMA FAB 4one5 steel rigid beast. I usually use some platform pedals though.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

badass lookin dog!!


----------



## av8trinabarrel (Feb 1, 2006)

Here she is on her maiden voyage


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

vudu said:


> badass lookin dog!!


Thanks! I used to have an electric hub, but the puppy pulls harder and keeps me company too.



av8trinabarrel said:


> Here she is on her maiden voyage


What frame is that? It reminds me of the Trek Sawyer, with the sexy top tube(s). That's got all the right curves in all the right places. :thumbsup:


----------



## av8trinabarrel (Feb 1, 2006)

Gritter said:


> Thanks! I used to have an electric hub, but the puppy pulls harder and keeps me company too.
> 
> What frame is that? It reminds me of the Trek Sawyer, with the sexy top tube(s). That's got all the right curves in all the right places. :thumbsup:


It's a Retrotec......in the twin variety. These pics suck because of the light and my iphone deciding to not work at the moment. I will get some more pics this weekend with the build info.:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

RetroTec's are the deal!!! MORE PICS NOW NOT THIS WEEKEND LOL! I've milked their site for all the bike porn I can, you are the new pusher. Great color BTW:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

vudu said:


> badass lookin dog!!


I think it's a frikken' Chupa Cabra!:eekster:...but either way, a damn good bike lock!

...and the Soma is hip too:thumbsup:


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

That Retrotec is sexy as hell!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> RetroTec's are the deal!!! MORE PICS NOW NOT THIS WEEKEND LOL! I've milked their site for all the bike porn I can, you are the new pusher. Great color BTW:thumbsup:


Yes, I've loved the Retrotecs since I saw the first one!


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

james-o said:


> SS-ing my steel Jones for a while .. sometimes it feels better than the ti frame as a SS, stiffer and more direct. Simpler, like a SS should be.


Very pleasing aesthetic. What seatpost and crank/ring do you have on there?


----------



## kyle10bike (Apr 4, 2009)

briscoelab said:


> Local trails opened for the first "real" time this season. BRAP!
> 
> View attachment 795042


Bet that thing is light! Whats it weigh?


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

WOOT! can finally post in this thread after lurking and debating wether or not to go singlespeed. Took it out for the first time and ends up im glad I made the conversion:thumbsup:


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

That is a beautiful bike btw in the post saying "on maiden voyage"


----------



## av8trinabarrel (Feb 1, 2006)

iMongoose said:


> That is a beautiful bike btw in the post saying "on maiden voyage"


Thanks Mongoose....The year wait for it was well worth it. I will get some better pics this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## av8trinabarrel (Feb 1, 2006)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> RetroTec's are the deal!!! MORE PICS NOW NOT THIS WEEKEND LOL! I've milked their site for all the bike porn I can, you are the new pusher. Great color BTW:thumbsup:


Alright god, tap that vein......I have one more pic to tie you over till the weekend ride!!!


----------



## milksteak (Sep 17, 2011)

*My Vassago*


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

aperzigian said:


>


Love the thin tube look. +1 on what are the frame and fork?


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

milksteak said:


> View attachment 797678
> 
> View attachment 797679


This wins. You can all go home now.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> This wins. You can all go home now.


Right, with a Lynskey, Jones and Retrotec on the same page....


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

av8trinabarrel said:


> Alright god, tap that vein......I have one more pic to tie you over till the weekend ride!!!


Thanks, I will be good for a few days LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

milksteak said:


> View attachment 797678
> 
> View attachment 797679


Hey, I gots one of dem...but yours was already in my bike porn folder LOL


----------



## Yankee Spartan (May 10, 2013)

Motorcade Outcast 29 . Rigid . 33/16 single speed . Flip flop rear for Fixie . 700mm handlebar . Tektro rim brakes ... Main bike


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's my '11 Niner One 9. Absolutely love this bike!


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

redrock_z71 said:


> Here's my '11 Niner One 9. Absolutely love this bike!
> 
> View attachment 797901
> View attachment 797903
> View attachment 797904


Beautiful job on that bike. Ride it in good health!


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

redrock_z71 said:


> Here's my '11 Niner One 9. Absolutely love this bike!
> View attachment 797903


What crankset and chainwheel is that? Looks light!


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

Gritter said:


> What crankset and chainwheel is that? Looks light!


It's a SRAM XO with 32T Carbon-Ti ring. It weighs 656g including the bottom bracket.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Some cool bikes here. 

I've only had mine for a few days, and already I've found it to be a much smoother ride than the 2011 S-Works Stumpy I owned previously! Must be the "lesser" carbon huh?

Either way, it's a magic ride and that satin black looks a million bucks. :thumbsup:

I built it up with Enves, FRM Crankset, Fox Fork, and Hope Race brakes...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

My first "REAL" single speed. I scored on this one so there's a bit of a budget left for some upgrade..


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

fishcreek said:


> My first "REAL" single speed. I scored on this one so there's a bit of a budget left for some upgrade..


That fork looks heavy (but very cool)
Is it any good?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> My first "REAL" single speed. I scored on this one so there's a bit of a budget left for some upgrade..


Dang fish, I've been lookin' for one of those? And that's the seat I want to put on it. Are you copying my idea?


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

My new to me toy. Love this bike!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally able to start riding, mother nature stopped PMS'ing so much here in MN.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my On One Lurcher %100 complete and rigid.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

Click Click Boom said:


> Here is my On One Lurcher %100 complete and rigid.
> 
> View attachment 798512


thats sick man!


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> Here is my On One Lurcher %100 complete and rigid.
> 
> View attachment 798512


Sweet. What does it weigh?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

It depends on the set up. As pictured above 17 lbs 9 oz. It has been flawless under my over 200 pound weight.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*DUC32 Maverick Fork*

Cool DUC32 Maverick. I have 2 sets of 29r conversion stanchions for a pair of DUC32's to be ceramic coated this week. There are riders who love this fork and a tuner who does repairs with upgraded parts as well as conversion to a 29r. Here's a photo of Jon Richards bike with one we coated a few months back.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> Cool DUC32 Maverick. I have 2 sets of 29r conversion stanchions for a pair of DUC32's to be ceramic coated this week. There are riders who love this fork and a tuner who does repairs with upgraded parts as well as conversion to a 29r. Here's a photo of Jon Richards bike with one we coated a few months back.


WTF? There's nothing SS about this.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

J3SSEB said:


> WTF? There's nothing SS about this.


Yes, why is this posted in SS?


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> Here is my On One Lurcher %100 complete and rigid.
> 
> View attachment 798512


What Seat is that?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Tioga Spyder Twin Tail in red.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

J3SSEB said:


> crazy8 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool DUC32 Maverick. I have 2 sets of 29r conversion stanchions for a pair of DUC32's to be ceramic coated this week. There are riders who love this fork and a tuner who does repairs with upgraded parts as well as conversion to a 29r. Here's a photo of Jon Richards bike with one we coated a few months back.
> ...


The only thing I see SS about it is... there are no shifters and cables.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

banditfl said:


> The only thing I see SS about it is... there are no shifters and cables.


He's either not finished dressing it down to SS, or building it up.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> He's either not finished dressing it down to SS, or building it up.


sure looks like he is trying to sell ceramic coatings to me.


----------



## mjcutri (Jul 25, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> My first "REAL" single speed. I scored on this one so there's a bit of a budget left for some upgrade...


I think he was "talking" to Fishcreek, who posted a SS with a DUC32, but it probably should have been done in a PM...and he's definitely trying to sell him ceramic coatings...


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Seems to me he was just excited to share with fish what the possibilities are for the fork. Relax. 

That Lurcher is awesome!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Lurcher eh?*

Wow! I've been sharing how the new technology coatings can benefit cyclist on here since 2006 username ZaskarX then came back after a short break as crazy8. I started coating old Shimano 950 arms in 2007, then 960 geared, and still do it today machining and tuning 960SS mod. There are a lot of member of Mtbr who have been familiar with me for years without ever feeling like I was trying to get in there pocket by "LURCHING A THREAD".

Now guys, I thought bike forums were a place to share the evolution of the bike experience. goodoljake, I don't want to sell you anything, don't need to, I've been doing this 7 yrs, no lurching necessary.

mjcutri, you got it right all the way, should have sent a pm to fishcreek, but didn't see my post being a problem at the time. Like I said I've been posting info and photos for years. I asked the board years ago if I was crossing the line and they said that I wasn't. I'm not here to unfairly advertise for an advantage over others providing the same or like service. I've been the only show in town for these services for years.

Saddle Up, we can be friends :thumbsup:

Question: would my post have been more exceptable if I'd cropped out the drive-train in the photo? IMO Jon's got a sweet ride, what's wrong with seeing it as a little bike porn.

Thanks guys for drawing me to respond. What do you think, am I lurching again?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

crazy8 said:


> Wow! I've been sharing how the new technology coatings can benefit cyclist on here since 2006 username ZaskarX then came back after a short break as crazy8. I started coating old Shimano 950 arms in 2007, then 960 geared, and still do it today machining and tuning 960SS mod. There are a lot of member of Mtbr who have been familiar with me for years without ever feeling like I was trying to get in there pocket by "LURCHING A THREAD".
> 
> Now guys, I thought bike forums were a place to share the evolution of the bike experience. goodoljake, I don't want to sell you anything, don't need to, I've been doing this 7 yrs, no lurching necessary.
> 
> ...


+ rep sent, you're no underhand salesman in my book.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

crazy8 said:


> Wow! I've been sharing how the new technology coatings can benefit cyclist on here since 2006 username ZaskarX then came back after a short break as crazy8. I started coating old Shimano 950 arms in 2007, then 960 geared, and still do it today machining and tuning 960SS mod. There are a lot of member of Mtbr who have been familiar with me for years without ever feeling like I was trying to get in there pocket by "LURCHING A THREAD".
> 
> Now guys, I thought bike forums were a place to share the evolution of the bike experience. goodoljake, I don't want to sell you anything, don't need to, I've been doing this 7 yrs, no lurching necessary.
> 
> ...


I think it's the bike that's a Lurcher, not you Crazy8 

FWIW I wish you were in the UK (or I was in the US) as I'd love some powder coated Shimano SS cranks from you...


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> I think it's the bike that's a Lurcher, not you Crazy8
> 
> FWIW I wish you were in the UK (or I was in the US) as I'd love some powder coated Shimano SS cranks from you...


Crazy8, no problem...more goods is good.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Uhm, not sure what happened here,


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


> Uhm, not sure what happened here,


People started posting things that are not related to Single Speed.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

*a 650b to get the thread back on track...*

I posted this in the thread about 650b's that's going on right now, but what the heck, since it's new and all...


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice. I've been contemplating a B-Side for a long time now. Still can't make up my mind.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cooler heads prevailed in convincing those who felt I was lurching that I was actually sharing.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

I think RD may have coined a new internet term: lurching. Not that I thought you were lurching, RD, not at all.

By the way, my new b-side is sporting the ti-coated ring I bought from you. I'll send you some feedback after it's got some rides on it.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Dude was complementing the bike. The Black bike with the red saddle and accents is a On-One Lurcher


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

I know, but...oh nevermind. A meme of misunderstanding. Ironic interwebs humor. Or not.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

voodoochild said:


> I posted this in the thread about 650b's that's going on right now, but what the heck, since it's new and all...
> 
> View attachment 799218


I'd post it twice too...nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Finally able to start riding, mother nature stopped PMS'ing so much here in MN.


OMG...NO KIDDING!!!!!!! Where in MN? Rochester here...


----------



## crackerbat (Oct 8, 2012)

Figured I'd give drop bars a try since I had some old ultegra levers around.
It took some futzing but the short pull levers will lock up the mtn bb7s.
I'm kinda digging it.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

*Another drop bar rider...*


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

voodoochild said:


> View attachment 799469


Superb looking helmet dude

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

^ I had completely forgotten about that...now it all comes back. That's when he was an aspiring roadie as well as one of the most bad ass MTBers of the day. Thanks for the memory jog.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> OMG...NO KIDDING!!!!!!! Where in MN? Rochester here...


This was at Theo I am not too far from there. I mainly ride Hillside, Battle, or Leb.

Have a lot of family in Roch, kind of down by the new movie theater area... thing.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn, totally my misunderstanding here. I tried to relate how lurcher was slang for someone who was advertising via post on a forum........I really got hooked on the word after Saddle UP said for everyone to relax, the that lurcher is awesome! I thought to myself well finally someone who knows me 

Hey I've got some photo's of a new Coconino SS that belongs to someone who's not a member. It's ceramic coated and very unique. Will it be fine to post some photo's without being called a lurcher?


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

crazy8 said:


> Damn, totally my misunderstanding here. I tried to relate how lurcher was slang for someone who was advertising via post on a forum........I really got hooked on the word after Saddle UP said for everyone to relax, the that lurcher is awesome! I thought to myself well finally someone who knows me
> 
> Hey I've got some photo's of a new Coconino SS that belongs to someone who's not a member. It's ceramic coated and very unique. Will it be fine to post some photo's without being called a lurcher?


For me this thread is all about looking at awesome single speed mtb's and getting new ideas for my bike.

So as long as its a single speed (and one thats able to ride trails), post all you want 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## av8trinabarrel (Feb 1, 2006)

A few decent pics of my new baby!!!


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

av8trinabarrel said:


> A few decent pics of my new baby!!!


I know what my next frame will be.... 
Damn that thing is nice


----------



## Ricky Cantley (Apr 7, 2013)

*inbred-26er*

My first go at building a bike in 20 years (I had some help from my local bike shop) , on one inbred with a mix of new and ebay parts


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

I like your on-one -- looks like the bike of a former bmx rider. Black and white, nice and clean.

Are you gonna trim those rear axles? I've got scars on my ankles from axles like that.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Cif said:


> I know what my next frame will be....
> Damn that thing is nice


So amazing! Props to that guy.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

av8trinabarrel said:


> A few decent pics of my new baby!!!


That bike makes me wanna touch my "special" place...


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

It's not my bike; I borrowed it from a neighbor to see what the whole SS thing was all about. Popped my SS 'cherry' this AM and now I don't want to give it back to him. What a surreal experience compared to my 5" travel f/s ride. It's awesome. I want one.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Click Click Boom said:


> Here is my On One Lurcher %100 complete and rigid.
> 
> View attachment 798512


I dig your bike. Looks like a Stealth fighter.


----------



## Ricky Cantley (Apr 7, 2013)

voodoochild said:


> I like your on-one -- looks like the bike of a former bmx rider. Black and white, nice and clean.
> 
> Are you gonna trim those rear axles? I've got scars on my ankles from axles like that.


Thanks for the feedback I was trying to build a big boys BMX, I never thought of trimming down the axle good call.

Ricky


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

crazy8 said:


> Damn, totally my misunderstanding here. I tried to relate how lurcher was slang for someone who was advertising via post on a forum........I really got hooked on the word after Saddle UP said for everyone to relax, the that lurcher is awesome! I thought to myself well finally someone who knows me
> 
> Hey I've got some photo's of a new Coconino SS that belongs to someone who's not a member. It's ceramic coated and very unique. Will it be fine to post some photo's without being called a lurcher?


Crazy8 you should patent that word "lurcher" cos you invented its meaning! :thumbsup: made me smile afew times, and that's a good thing - thanks.

Let's see that ceramic coated Coconino SS - I promise I won't call you a lurcher


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Stage 1 complete for my Specialized Carve SL SS!!!!!
XT Brakes 160r/180f
XT 180mm Cranks

Stage 2 coming soon (on order, to be delivered hopefully next week):
Stan's Flow Wheels
Crank Brothers Carbon Handle Bars
Crank Brothers Egg Beater 3 - Red

Stage 3 coming pretty darn soon (to be ordered, hopefully next week or week after):
Longer Stem with more rise (want my seat and bars on the same level plane)
Carbon seat post - mfg tbd (or thompson setback I have if it fits)
Red cog
Lighter seat
Red skewers and seat collar, Crank Brothers two stage


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Josh's New Coconino Single Speed*

This new Coconino belongs to Josh from Flagstaff, AZ. Josh chose to have the frame coated with a metallic ceramic with ceramic logos.


























Set up as a 650B


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ Holy cow that looks sweet. Nice and understated.


----------



## Ricky Cantley (Apr 7, 2013)

That frame finish is spot on, shame your not in the UK .


----------



## menant74 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice!


fishrising said:


> Stage 1 complete for my Specialized Carve SL SS!!!!!
> XT Brakes 160r/180f
> XT 180mm Cranks
> 
> ...


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

New bike for road/mtb training, pretty excited for it. Also got it so I could bring friends out on the trail, probably not the best choice for a new rider.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Ti and carbon*

Seeing as how I've just swapped various bits, and now it's pretty much how I want it - I'll join in. Rides like a dream:

Lynskey Ridgeline 29SL large frame
Niner RDO carbon fork in moondust gray (seems to match quite well)
CK Inset 7 headset in pewter
X-Lite carbon bars (710mm)
Bontrager XXX carbon stem
Ergon carbon grips and bar-ends
Old XT brakes
Syntace P6 Hiflex carbon seatpost
Fizik Gobi perch
XO cranks with 32T MRP bling ring
Eggbeater 2's
16T surly cog and PC870 chain
NoTubes Crests on Hope pro2 Evos
Nobby Nic front, with a Hutchinson Toro rear

Weight is 20.9lbs

This bike was inspired by *meltingfeather's* Kona Raijin rigid SS 29er which is pure bike porn


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:Niiice!


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

av8trinabarrel said:


> A few decent pics of my new baby!!!


Thank you good Sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar following through with the porn promise!

The only thing I dont like about it is that it isnt mine!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet Lynskey & Niner build. You've inspired me to build a Lynskey frame I've had for a couple years and done nothing with. It's time to dust it off and make it trail ready.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

*2013 Unit*

In her final form! 21 lbs 3 oz with pedals


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

That's SCHWEET!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Seeing as how I've just swapped various bits, and now it's pretty much how I want it - I'll join in. Rides like a dream:
> 
> Lynskey Ridgeline 29SL large frame
> Niner RDO carbon fork in moondust gray (seems to match quite well)
> ...


Sick ride man!


----------



## bg2lk15 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! But 32x16? Where do you ride? I would be quickly shattered in New Mexico...


----------



## av8trinabarrel (Feb 1, 2006)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> Thank you good Sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar following through with the porn promise!
> 
> The only thing I dont like about it is that it isnt mine!


Anything for you Lord......


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*mine*

cannondale bad boy SS - transition trans am SS, love them!


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Oooooh I like that Cdale. Different.


----------



## CKS (May 26, 2004)

*Frd*

New Felt FRD: 20lbs Tahoe/Downieville ready with big tires front/rear, pedals, cages


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## CKS (May 26, 2004)

Tried posting this last night, not sure where it went...?

Here's my new Felt FRD: 20lbs Tahoe/Downieville ready with big tires front/rear, pedals, cages

View attachment 801804


----------



## Rastaman (Jun 24, 2008)

My new toy!


----------



## aevanlloyd (Oct 3, 2008)

*Cannondale SL 29r 3*

Upgraded nearly everything, plus added the suspension fork.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

God I love this thread and these bikes. That is all.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

aevanlloyd said:


> Upgraded nearly everything, plus added the suspension fork.


Is that a cutter asymm chain?


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

32 x 20 gearing


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Mojoe said:


> 32 x 20 gearing


what happened to the bridge?


----------



## aevanlloyd (Oct 3, 2008)

*My first SS*

I've got about 15 miles on it so far. I'm stoked and exhausted at the same time.


----------



## mjcutri (Jul 25, 2010)

Mojoe said:


> 32 x 20 gearing


Is that the road from this video?
Road Wash Out - short.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Not the same road but looks similar. The water didn't come over the rode here, but washed out the bug culvert from underneath it.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Guess I can finally post in here. Just finished building it tonight, still needs a little tweaking.

2008? On One Scandal XL, with a bunch of mostly left over parts from my Spearfish and a cheap SS conversion kit to try it out.


----------



## ITL (Nov 2, 2012)

1989 (I think) Specialized Hard Rock Comp that belongs to my wife...though I've kinda adopted it. 34t up front and a 20t in the rear for now. Need to get out and ride it to see what I'll settle on. Still playing with the tensioner...seems a little tight as it stands now.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

My new 2012 Kona Unit. First SS. Great first outing today. This thing is gonna whip me into shape!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

ITL said:


> 1989 (I think) Specialized Hard Rock Comp that belongs to my wife...though I've kinda adopted it. 34t up front and a 20t in the rear for now. Need to get out and ride it to see what I'll settle on. Still playing with the tensioner...seems a little tight as it stands now.


Nice Hard Rock. I have a 90 Rockhopper and usually, Specializeds of that era had semi-horizontal dropouts. I have mine at 34x19 with no tensioner. I believe you can set yours up without a tensioner. Just FYI.


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

DiSSent


----------



## ITL (Nov 2, 2012)

phsycle said:


> Nice Hard Rock. I have a 90 Rockhopper and usually, Specializeds of that era had semi-horizontal dropouts. I have mine at 34x19 with no tensioner. I believe you can set yours up without a tensioner. Just FYI.


Thank you phycle. These drop outs are kinda funny. They are semi-horizontal, but not cut out all the way...a picture would be best, so I'll try to post one later. I think if I do a little cutting, I can get a little slide room for the wheel, and lose the tensioner.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

ITL said:


> They are semi-horizontal, but not cut out all the way...a picture would be best, so I'll try to post one later. I think if I do a little cutting, I can get a little slide room for the wheel, and lose the tensioner.


I know the kind that you mean, and with either a half-link of a bit of filing it should be easy to lose the tensioner.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

ITL said:


> Thank you phycle. These drop outs are kinda funny. They are semi-horizontal, but not cut out all the way...a picture would be best, so I'll try to post one later. I think if I do a little cutting, I can get a little slide room for the wheel, and lose the tensioner.


I had a Hardrock as well and know what you're talking about. I used a Dremel to take out the tabs, smoothed it out with a file and was able to get it working just fine. Ended up giving it to a neighborhood kid, but worked great.


----------



## ITL (Nov 2, 2012)

phsycle said:


> I had a Hardrock as well and know what you're talking about. I used a Dremel to take out the tabs, smoothed it out with a file and was able to get it working just fine. Ended up giving it to a neighborhood kid, but worked great.


Good to know, thanks. I was able to pick up a half link to try, so I'll see how that goes. If not grind and file is next. One way or another I'd really like to lose the tensioner, but it did help to get me running right away.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

ITL said:


> Good to know, thanks. I was able to pick up a half link to try, so I'll see how that goes. If not grind and file is next. One way or another I'd really like to lose the tensioner, but it did help to get me running right away.


Ooh ooh ooh! This little thread digression reminds me of my first SS project, the late 90s Hardrock. Same exact thing, and I just ground and filed those tabs out to run with the full horizontal dropout. I never had problems, even hitting relatively large jumps and crashing that bike more times than I can count.

So if you get sick of half-link and/or tensioner, never fear, the solution is sound!


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

Kona Honzo!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Spending as much time as I can on a bicycle that eliminates the saddle as a contact point for my ass makes me stronger for out of the saddle climbing on a MTB.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Irony for someone with the name Saddle up.


----------



## ducrider45 (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is my SS. Just rode it for the first time yesterday!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

ducrider45 said:


> Here is my SS. Just rode it for the first time yesterday!


^^^ Wow! What bike is that?!


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> ^^^ Wow! What bike is that?!


It looks like one of the mid to late 90's Schwinn "sweet spot" bikes. S-30 maybe?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> what happened to the bridge?


Probably was "inspected by CalTrans (California Department of Transportation) lol... :madmax::madman:

Caltrans Safety Worker Fired After Bay Bridge Inspection Work Questioned « CBS San Francisco

Failure of 32 rods on Bay Bridge calls for deeper inspection | abc7news.com

unfortunately the fraud waste and abuse goes on....

Sweet fat tire. :thumbsup:



hallowedpoint said:


> Kona Honzo!
> View attachment 804094


Sweet, I love the look and colors of this bike!


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

that Schwinn Homegrown looks nice, URT full sus singlespeed FTW!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Y


fishcreek said:


>


Are you in fla? I've seen that bike around. Very unique!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i wish i live by the coast. no, i'm in Canada.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

My 4 month old Walt Works after a bath. I dig this bike!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

fishcreek said:


>


That bike looks awesome, I can't stop wondering if a 650b wheel would fit out back? Had it in hills yet?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> That bike looks awesome, I can't stop wondering if a 650b wheel would fit out back? Had it in hills yet?


i went to my usual loop last night, not sure what is so different about it but it climbs better than any of my rigid bikes. maybe its my gearing, bike's geo? but then again i'm always on lockout, i can't seem to ride without the FEEL of the ground.

plenty room at the back, 650b MIGHT fit. if someone can give me an axle to outside radius, i can easily confirm that.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

14" on a Nevegal 2.1.


----------



## Davesnhere (Apr 3, 2005)

New Redline Monobelt....


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

Here's my singlespeed....2010 Gary Fisher Superfly Carbon. Got an incredible deal on like new frame and white bros fork. I pieced it together with some parts that I had, and bought a few. Still need to add a rear brake and upgrade a few things but this bike is awesome! Lots of fun, and it only weighs 21lbs...for an extra large frame with a heavy saddle, tires and pedals....pretty light I think.


----------



## needajob (Oct 19, 2012)

Switched some things around today and my Optimus is now my SS ride.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> That bike looks awesome, I can't stop wondering if a 650b wheel would fit out back? Had it in hills yet?


http://forums.mtbr.com/650b-27-5/trek-b9er-515130.html


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

fat_tires_are_fun said:


> Here's my singlespeed....2010 Gary Fisher Superfly Carbon. Got an incredible deal on like new frame and white bros fork. I pieced it together with some parts that I had, and bought a few. Still need to add a rear brake and upgrade a few things but this bike is awesome! Lots of fun, and it only weighs 21lbs...for an extra large frame with a heavy saddle, tires and pedals....pretty light I think.


That's crazy-light for that spec. You're running AL rims right?


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> That's crazy-light for that spec. You're running AL rims right?


Yep...Easton EA70 up front and a Bontrager take off on the back, taken from a Trek Rig, I think. Has a Raceface crankset, Surly rear cog, carbn bar, Salsa AL seatpost. I honestly didnt make any effort to sve weight, just wanted to get it opready to ride. I think with a few tweaks, it could easily be 19 lbs,
Lots of fun to ride...


----------



## Old Grumpytroll (May 13, 2013)

*Poor man's ss mountain bike*








My first ss mountain bike poor man's style, A work in progress.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Old Grumpytroll said:


> View attachment 807377
> 
> My first ss mountain bike poor man's style, A work in progress.


I like it! (except for the seat, but whatever)


----------



## Old Grumpytroll (May 13, 2013)

Seat was used for test ride


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Old Grumpytroll said:


> My first ss mountain bike poor man's style, A work in progress.


I bet the fun:$ ratio is up there amongst the highest. Nice work.

The best challenge I've had was when I built my first steel SS as cheap as I could - rewarding work!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Old Grumpytroll said:


> Seat was used for test ride


as well as the rest of the bike?


----------



## Old Grumpytroll (May 13, 2013)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> I bet the fun:$ ratio is up there amongst the highest. Nice work.
> 
> The best challenge I've had was when I built my first steel SS as cheap as I could - rewarding work!


I'm going to give this to a Kid in the neighborhood that does not have a bike. I took it out today almost so much fun thought about keeping it my self. LOL
Second childhood coming back maybe third who knows. This is how the bike 
looked when I started












to this.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Voodoo Maji









Karate Monkey


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

onebadwagon said:


> i like it! (except for the seat, but whatever)


x2....................................



fishcreek said:


> as well as the rest of the bike?


Funniest thing I've read all day....hilarious! :arf:


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

holmes said:


> voodoo maji
> 
> View attachment 807703
> 
> ...


baad baaad monkey!!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I went for a single-speed ride over the weekend. That's my Kona Unit is in front and a Jabberwocky in the back.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> i wish i live by the coast. no, i'm in Canada.


O-M-Me!!! Fish, I just noticed that *****in' machine even still has the bar-code sticker on the down tube!! It's like some holy virgin...I can't stop touching myself!!


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

View attachment 808068

Been a member for some time now. Don't know why I never posted mine. 
- Waltworks Frame
-White industries ENO cranks and ring
-White industries Eccentric rear hub
etc...


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

mini73 said:


> Been a member for some time now. Don't know why I never posted mine.
> - Waltworks Frame
> -White industries ENO cranks and ring
> -White industries Eccentric rear hub
> etc...


Nice bike. But why an ecc hub? Did you have the frame built before deciding to go SS?


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Waltworks 29er SS*

View attachment 808085


Tried earlier to post mine but for some reason it did not work.

... Been a member for some time now and dont know why I never posted mine.

-Waltworks steel 29er
-White industries ENO crank arms and chain ring
-White industries Eccentric rear hub
etc....


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

phsycle said:


> Nice bike. But why an ecc hub? Did you have the frame built before deciding to go SS?


No I bought the frame off of someone on here. Ran ss before buying this 29er and wanted to have the option. Bought the eccentric hub already laced up to the wheel.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> O-M-Me!!! Fish, I just noticed that *****in' machine even still has the bar-code sticker on the down tube!! It's like some holy virgin...I can't stop touching myself!!


haha calm down.. you know Trek have at least a hundred serial numbers on their frame..


----------



## ducrider45 (Jun 3, 2010)

ducrider45 said:


> Here is my SS. Just rode it for the first time yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 805653


It is a 1998 Schwinn Homegrown sweet spot.


----------



## ducrider45 (Jun 3, 2010)

I also have a S-20 but it is set up as a commuter.


Ratman said:


> It looks like one of the mid to late 90's Schwinn "sweet spot" bikes. S-30 maybe?


----------



## ducrider45 (Jun 3, 2010)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> ^^^ Wow! What bike is that?!


 98 Homegrown


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Just finished this build. It has changed mountain biking for me in every aspect. I will ride carbon frames from now on regardless of whether or not they are light weight. The ride of this frame is incomparable to anything else I have ever been on. That being said, I am aware I have riser bars with a flipped stem. These were the only carbon bars I had to put on it. Any one got any 680ish carbon flat bars?


----------



## Bret Ward (Mar 6, 2013)

Austin, I have a rigid carbon fork I'll sell you if you want. It's tapered, 1 1/8 - 1 1/2 diameter tube.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

My $52 Surly I grabbed on ebay and repainted it pink for the hell of it.


----------



## Bret Ward (Mar 6, 2013)

*2013 Vassago Jabberwocky*


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Ward said:


> Austin, I have a rigid carbon fork I'll sell you if you want. It's tapered, 1 1/8 - 1 1/2 diameter tube.


 Sounds cool, I just need to do a lot of research on what kind of rigid fork I will need. Need to know axle to crow length, how much steerer tube is left on it, the angle of the legs etc. etc. Do you know if it's suspension corrected? For 100mm fork perhaps?


----------



## Bret Ward (Mar 6, 2013)

Wish I knew all the specs. It came off a 2012 Civilian Luddite. There's about 8 1/2 inches left of the tube, axle to crown 520mm, and not sure of the rake. It is very similar to the fork that comes on the 2013 Carve SS. 

Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*Seven Cycles Zeal SLX Steel Single Speed MTB.*

This is my first 29er and my first single speed. I love it. My legs get stronger since riding with this rig.  It is 21LBs. now and can go lighter. My next bike in my wish list will be a Ti 29er in 9 or 10 speeds.


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll add mine to the list. Just recently converted over the weekend and loving it. Fuji Nevada 1.9 29er.


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

frankiefrijoles said:


> me and a pal in the Texas Hill country


Where is this at. I live in San Antonio. Anywhere near by?


----------



## shephurd (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

2007 Monocog


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

goforbroke said:


> My $52 Surly I grabbed on ebay and repainted it pink for the hell of it.


And I thought *I* got a good deal! $52!?? That's awesome!

Here's mine...


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ beautiful. 

Think I finally got my KM into a steady state last week, will try to get a picture this weekend.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

AlexCuse said:


> ^^ beautiful.


Thanks!



AlexCuse said:


> Think I finally got my KM into a steady state last week, will try to get a picture this weekend.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Didn't get any pictures from the trail today but this one I sent to my brother after putting everything on is kinda cool


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

*Kona unit 2013.*

Love this thing!


----------



## GETCMFY (May 21, 2013)

Just finished my new Karate Monkey at a medium budget.

Surly Karate Monkey XL frame (truly a clydesdale bike)
Velocity P35 wheels with Rockwerks hubs
Michelin 2.25 Wild Race'r tires
Brooks saddle with Kalloy Uno seatpost
Truvativ Stylo team stem (100mm)
Nukeproof Warhead handlebar
Tektro Auriga Pro hydraulic brakes
Raceface Evolve BB, cranks, and chainring



















...do I win an award for the best bike rack?

Im enjoying it so far. Riding around the hills of Honolulu on a single speed is a challenge, but its definitely more fun without having to worry about changing up gears.

More pics to come soon.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

You win award for most expensive bike rack. I estimate $800.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My latest purchase. $100, 2007 Raleigh XXIX SS rigid. It needed a LOT of work, but drivetrain is overhauled and I got her out on the trails last night for the first time.

Holy crap, that is too much fun!


----------



## firedfromthecircus (Oct 4, 2012)

Another Karate Monkey to add to the fray.

Been riding this a while now but just recently upgraded a few components.
I like it.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

@ GETCMFY

Honolulu Sweet!!! Another local SSer.


----------



## revel0 (Apr 20, 2011)

my revel I just switched over to singlespeed today


----------



## GETCMFY (May 21, 2013)

just figured that since the bike is rocking a rear rack and a few other goodies, I would put up a true shoot of it. Love this bike


----------



## Hungsolo (May 3, 2010)

*Mine*

Built up about 6 months ago.


----------



## EW1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Geekhouse Wormtown SS


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Hungsolo said:


> Built up about 6 months ago.


beautiful. Are those Control SL wheels?


----------



## Hungsolo (May 3, 2010)

Thanks man! They are the SL. I actually ordered the regular controls (with no bead) but they were on indefinite back order at the time so they got me those on a super bro deal.


----------



## hirviko? (Dec 23, 2011)

That's my 2008 Jamis Trail X2. Gear is 36:16. That old RST suspension fork became so dirty and rusty after three Russian winters that it turned up into rigid.


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

Noice!!....What do you reckon about the levers?



firedfromthecircus said:


> Another Karate Monkey to add to the fray.
> 
> Been riding this a while now but just recently upgraded a few components.
> I like it.


----------



## enrlodi (Feb 17, 2013)

sorry...error.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

enrlodi said:


> 18inch, medium size for On One Inbred 29er.


???

(I'd like one of those,in that size,BTW :thumbsup


----------



## enrlodi (Feb 17, 2013)

error...


----------



## enrlodi (Feb 17, 2013)

120 said:


> enrlodi said:
> 
> 
> > I know...the color of my Salsa fork is not the best
> ...


----------



## enrlodi (Feb 17, 2013)

Xavonseine said:


> This is an awesome Inbred build, congrats enrlodi! I like the salsa lizard fork...
> 
> 36x20 is a fine ratio for your rides or do you plan to change the original Zee chainring for another one? (32/34t?)


36x20 is perfect for trails I ride habitually...I live among low hills,also pedal within the floodplains of the river near my town.
I'm wating new chainring Renthal SR4 Ultralite 32t; about Shimano Zee this crankset was born for gravity world, but is light, cheap, strong, flowing, perfect for singlespeed (IMHO).


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

enrlodi said:


> 120 said:
> 
> 
> > 18inch, medium size for On One Inbred 29er.
> ...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Super Moto = Super Fun!










Set up for urban adventures. Picked up some Rhino pedals at the Brooklyn Bike Jumble and slapped them on:


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

misterdangerpants said:


> Super Moto = Super Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something about an all white bike that looks good.


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is my first SS build. Came in right at 25lbs. Im very happy with this thing!


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

here is mine. Almost done.


----------



## jtcallahan (Mar 12, 2010)

Love my Niner!


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

ajkirton said:


> here is mine. Almost done.


Nice ride man. I like that color combo.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

It would be much neater to route the rear brake line down the downtube as opposed to along the top tube. Use it, don't use it.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, its just temporarily routed like thlt untiyl ,i get a chance to shorten it.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

My 2013 Kona Unit

All stock except for the following:

ODI Rogue Grips with orange clamps
XT brakes and rotors
XT bottom bracket
SLX Crankset
Custom Wheelset: WTB Frequency i23 rims, Paul hubs, Wheelsmith DB14 spokes, nipples, and 20t Eno freewheel.
Nobby Nic 2.35 SS front
Spec. Purgatory 2.3 rear
Straitline DeFacto pedal, Shimano XT and Time X Roc (just bought to try)






Hoping to do an outside photo shoot this evening when the light is better.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

worrptangl said:


> All stock except for changing almost everything


^^^^^^fify

nice bike!

rog


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I should add that I have a new fork coming also. I love the rigid but some give up front for the trails here in Hawaii.


----------



## GETCMFY (May 21, 2013)

Nice Kona. The aluminum extras really pop next to that frame


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

Really nice Unit, this is how they should sell it!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Xavonseine said:


> Really nice Unit, this is how they should sell it!


Thank you I tried to only change what I already had to swap. I ended up buying the brakes from wiggle for 17% off their price on St. Patty's day. The wheelset was possible because my other bike was stolen and the claim money received from it. They were built by Steve at SRLPE Wheel works. They are amazing.


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)




----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice Burra! What size stem do you have on there?


----------



## minhhieubf (Mar 5, 2013)

my bike
Surly karate monkey 16"- 2011


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! 80 mm, 0 degrees. Thomson.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Burra, forgot to ask what's your gearing?


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

Stock, 32- 18. Love this bike. ss rigid is a great performance builder.


----------



## mtnbiker831 (Sep 19, 2011)

After looking at some single speeds I'm excited for mine to get built up. I had a highball a that was setup as a ss, but after a year I still liked 26 over 29 so I sold it and now I'm building a chameleon 5 with some parts i already have. Some specs for what's to come :

Large sc chameleon 5 w/ ss dropouts
Rockshox 120mm Sid xx fork 15 thru
Cane creek headset
Chris king/ stans flow wheels 
Shimano deore brakes
Shimano deore crankset 
E13 32t chainring
Chris king cog
Truvativ t20 bars/ stem
Specialized henge seat
Easton ea30 seatpost


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

minhhieubf said:


> my bike
> Surly karate monkey 16"- 2011
> 
> View attachment 816418


Love.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

worrptangl said:


> My 2013 Kona Unit
> 
> All stock except for the following:
> 
> ...


That's a good looking bike. Those pedals are nice- how do you like them?


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Kyri said:


> That's a good looking bike. Those pedals are nice- how do you like them?


Thank you very much!

I really like the pedals. I have 5.10 Freeriders and they stick like glue. I like to switch between flats and clipless though.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

I put some squish on


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Possum Jones said:


> I put some squish on


PJ, that is just beautiful man!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

minhhieubf said:


> my bike
> Surly karate monkey 16"- 2011
> 
> View attachment 816418


Mmmm....monkey love. lol Nice bike and great color!


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Proper



minhhieubf said:


> my bike
> Surly karate monkey 16"- 2011
> 
> View attachment 816418


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Everything old is new again. 
That is if you consider 2001 old. A few updates but still old school. It's one of the top two best riding bikes I've ever thrown a leg over.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

jeff said:


> Everything old is new again.
> That is if you consider 2001 old. A few updates but still old school. It's one of the top two best riding bikes I've ever thrown a leg over.


Can't makeout the name quite, what is it?


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

jeff said:


> Everything old is new again.
> That is if you consider 2001 old. A few updates but still old school. It's one of the top two best riding bikes I've ever thrown a leg over.


Impressive that you've had it this long. Its also impressive that it looks the way it does. Very nice.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Matt Chester Mutiny Man. The 2nd one he built. Ordered in 2000.


Natedogz said:


> Can't makeout the name quite, what is it?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks. Seeing that the frame is the only original part on this build it's not hard for it to look clean. Plenty of older parts on it though.


J3SSEB said:


> Impressive that you've had it this long. Its also impressive that it looks the way it does. Very nice.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Voodoo Bokor Frame
X-Fusion Velvet Fork
Race Face Evolve Crankset 32t
XT Pedals
Boone Ti 20t cog
Velocity Blunt SL 650B rims
Maxxis Crossmark tires
Hope SS Hubs
XT Brakes and Rotors
Thompson Post
WTB Pure V saddle
Race Face Turbine Bars and Stem
Oury Grips
24 lbs of Goodness.
Stoked? Yes!


----------



## James Q (Jul 15, 2013)

Loving the Bokor! Bet it rides lovely!


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been riding an SS converted '94 Diamondback Apex with a Manitou Mach 5 up front. There's no comparison. Super muddy on the local trails currently...gotta wait a few days to trail test her...but damn...it's heaven.


----------



## Teetshorn (Jul 13, 2013)

*Love my new Kona, upgraded from a Nashbar 29er SS*


----------



## kgorman (Apr 14, 2005)

redrock_z71 said:


> Here's my '11 Niner One 9. Absolutely love this bike!
> 
> View attachment 797901
> View attachment 797903
> View attachment 797904


Wow!


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

redrock_z71 said:


> Here's my '11 Niner One 9. Absolutely love this bike! Attachment 797904





kgorman said:


> Wow!


That is what I said when I saw that attachment. I mean, who uses flat head screws anymore? And on XTR brakes?! Maybe could have shaved some weight with a phillips head.


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*The Tractor*









The Tractor in street setup.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

2013 Nimble 9 (Lg) in Matte Black

Chub hub w/ 19T WI freewheel
Spesh OEM hub w/ DT Swiss RWS 9mm/100mm Thru Bolt
Salsa Gordo rims
Ikon 2.35 rear
Ardent 2.4 front
WI Eno cranks 32t chainring
Tange 127mm SQ/T BB
XT Hydros
VooDoo Zombie 500 fork
Crampon Pedals
Thomson seatpost and stem(90mm)
Bonty Crivitz Handlebars (may change to something wider)
Portland Design Grips (temp)

Effortless turning, great climbing, and fast.



















[


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

The Tractor said:


> View attachment 817692
> 
> 
> The Tractor in street setup.


Awesome bike. Looks like a 650B wheelset would fit.


----------



## J79 (Oct 18, 2012)

With all the nice looking SS bikes here I should post my own.

It's buit alround a Gary Fisher Aquila Frame, set up with:
Fox RLT fork, 80mm
DT Swiss 240 Hubs xr4.2 rims
Hope Mono Mini brakes
XT Crank with Salsa 34 and Gusset 16 sprocket









Finished the bike last week, rode the first 100km over this weekend. Really enjoyed the SS ride. The only dissapointment were the two flats on the ride today. But I'll convert the bike to tubeless and that problem will be solved.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

To stopbreakingown,
What is the total weight on that beast?


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

ThreeD said:


> To stopbreakingown,
> What is the total weight on that beast?


25ish on the bathroom scale, a real svelte heavyweight


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

jeff said:


> Matt Chester Mutiny Man. The 2nd one he built. Ordered in 2000.


Thanks!


----------



## James Q (Jul 15, 2013)

https://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/s...80824t-new-post-your-singlespeed-img_0009.jpg

Love the look of this bike!


----------



## jave-mtr (Jan 4, 2007)

Jones diamond frame with steel truss fork, DT 240s SS rear hub, Paul WHUB front, Velocity P35s, Thomson bits, BB7s, ChunkyMonkey 2.4 Enduro tires

Still needs to be broken in! Bathroom scale says 27lbs with tubes


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

jave-mtr said:


> Jones diamond frame with steel truss fork


Beautiful!


----------



## Havi (Oct 27, 2008)

Shapshot of my reincarnated inbred, now as a singlespeed mostly with bits from the parts bin.










Wheels are going to be replaced soon.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Stopbreakindown said:


> 25ish on the bathroom scale, a real svelte heavyweight


Nice


----------



## rangerandy (Jul 23, 2013)

I bought this 1995 F700 a few years back for about $200. The original fork was dead, so I replaced it with a 100mm Surly 1x1 with the Woodman headset adaptor. Stripped the big & little chainrings, got a 17t freewheel and I was all set! My son rides his Strider around town with me and he loves that we both have blue bikes with black forks.


----------



## tripnox (Jul 29, 2011)

Been lurking here for awhile and also thought I wouldn't get another 29er after my Rockhopper 29er experience, however this Soma Juice handles much better. Big wheel love again:


----------



## cierrecart (Jun 13, 2007)

After bui g a new FS frame and transfering a bunch of parts over, I converted my old Ironhorse hardtail into a SS for the wife to cruise around on and for in town bombing. Got a cheap set of Race Face 1x cranks, Blackspire Stinger and Sette cog/spacers. Runs nice and smooth!


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

How about a new color for my old SS.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

cierrecart said:


> After bui g a new FS frame and transfering a bunch of parts over, I converted my old Ironhorse hardtail into a SS for the wife to cruise around on and for in town bombing. Got a cheap set of Race Face 1x cranks, Blackspire Stinger and Sette cog/spacers. Runs nice and smooth!


Real nice, I use that kind of tensioner too and it's loud and noisy.

Just in case you want it silent, just wrap it with something soft - work as silencer/noise suppressor thingy. I use velcro and wrap cover it with tape. Silent riding just like a magic gearing does


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

jackspade said:


> Real nice, I use that kind of tensioner too and it's loud and noisy.
> 
> Just in case you want it silent, just wrap it with something soft - work as silencer/noise suppressor thingy. I use velcro and wrap cover it with tape. Silent riding just like a magic gearing does


Great tip!


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Stopbreakindown said:


> 2013 Nimble 9 (Lg) in Matte Black
> 
> Chub hub w/ 19T WI freewheel
> Spesh OEM hub w/ DT Swiss RWS 9mm/100mm Thru Bolt
> ...


Are those the high desert trails in Gallup?


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

maximo said:


> Are those the high desert trails in Gallup?


Yep, this bike was built for HDT/McGaffey/Phil's World riding.


----------



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

*SS Caliber*

My Trek X-Caliber, with 32x20 SS, DMR Simple Tension Seeker (deraileur style tensioner - pushing up), no brand rigid steel forks (look very similar to Salsa), BB5, On-one Midge Bars, XT M785 pedals, XT Hollow tech (octalink) 180mm crank set, Bash ring, Fireeye ss spacer kit, Gusset 20T, Tekro RL520 (Linear pull) Levers, White XC202 wheelset (steel free wheel body), Panaracer Rampage 29x2.35 front & Back.................custom sweat stained paint finish on top tube!

Rides surprisingly well, I tried it initially with some 445mm White Bros. carbon forks, but it was a bit twitchy on the front, the 470mm steel forks are better, slightly heavier.

Since the 1st photo I have added some old tennis racquet over-grip to the lower halves of the Midge's, very nice to climb, I think the open grip widens the chest, extra lung capacity.........nice theory!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

RockySpieler said:


> My Trek X-Caliber, with 32x20 SS, deraileur style tensioner, rigid steel forks, BB5, On-one Midge Bars.
> 
> Rides surprisingly well, I tried it with some 445mm White Bros. carbon forks, but it was a bit twitchy on the front, the 470mm steel forks are better, slightly heavier.
> 
> Since the photo I have added some old tenis racquet over-grip to the lower halves of the Midge's, very nice to climb, I think the open grip widens the chest, extra lung capacity.........nice theory!


Looks good, but those Nevegals are slooow rolling and heavy, sold mine. What exact fork is that and how is it's compliance?


----------



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

Natedogz said:


> Looks good, but those Nevegals are slooow rolling and heavy, sold mine. What exact fork is that and how is it's compliance?


The forks could be Salsa, they had no logos, and are "borrowed" from a Mate, who has a set of bonty switchblades in return from me. The disc mounts and drop-outs are similar to Salsa forks, but to be fair Niner & Surly are similar on other features.

EDIT: I went for a ride today with my mate, and he thinks they could be Origin 8.

By compliance, it goes were I steer it, the pressures are quite high atm. It tracks better than my Reba 29er 15mm maxle on my Carver 96er, but doesn't handle the bumps so well...........

I like the big tyres to give me some comfort, I only been on it for 2 rides (4hrs total), I have not fallen off, yet. It is my first experience of a full 29er, and it does "float" over stoney paths much better than the Carver 96er (I brought the frame a year ago to make a communter, but got a disc CX bike instead).

I liked the experience so much that I have got a On-one Scandal with monocoque forks in the post.

I beat my friends up a tarmac section by minutes, normally on my Carver 96er (it does have Alfine 11 weighty gears), they are waiting for me.

The X-Caliber has the G2 geo, which I "think" means slower steering due to the slacker head angle combined with the normal offset Steel forks (more trail). To compensate I have a 70mm Stem, but the drop bars probably mean it is difficult to compare steering (On my Carver 96er I have a 120mm stem).


----------



## James Q (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's my ss, Trek 3500 Disc, running 16t/32t gearing, hydraulic brakes. Since the pics I have put a black seat post and black ragley bars on and looks better so will take more pics. And of course has the obligatory charge spoon saddle lol.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

what tires are those?


----------



## James Q (Jul 15, 2013)

There charge splashbacks really nice tires.


----------



## single speed (Jul 27, 2013)

[/URL

2013 NINER One9 hydroformed alloy frame. ROTOR 3D cranks (ovalized 34T chainring) Bike is awesome (But I do miss my Steel Niner SIR!)
6 rides with the MAXXIS Ardent tires and I'm thrilled with their performance.


----------



## vpc66 (Oct 22, 2012)

*ss hard rock ultra*

First SS that I have work on and figured I would go cheap to see if I like it or not. Done with parts that I had laying around and plan on changing as parts I like show up. Have my old road bike crank with the 42 tooth ring on it right now which is good around the neighborhood with the kids and that will no doubt be the change I go for next. I already change from cheap v-brakes to the NOS lx canti brake set which this picture was done on the test ride to check them out before I finish. Ps date not set on camera just did this picture!


----------



## vpc66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry I fubar the picture ...wouldn't you know, first picture post on this site and I screw up!

Duh....picture was way to large !


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

My first singlespeed so it's going to take minute for the legs and the lungs to catch up with the brain telling them to keep pushing but so far so good, really diggin' the ride so far. :thumbsup:

*Frame:* Nimble 9 Med - Sparkle Blue 
*Fork:* White Bros Loop 120mm 
*Headset:* CaneCreek 40 Series 
*Crank:* Sram XX1 
*Bottom Bracket:* SRAM GPX 
*Chainring:* MRP Bling Ring 32T 
*Pedals: *Shimano XT M780
*Cog:* Kick-Ass-Cog 20T 
*Chain:* KMC K710SL 
*Brakes:* Elixr R - 185F/160R (Soon to be replaced with a Hope Evo M4/X2 combo)
*Seatpost:* Cheapo Giant 
*Seat:* WTB Silverado 
*Stem:* Sunline V-one 50mm 
*Handlebar:* Race Face SixC Carbon 785mm
*Grips:* ODI Rogue lock-ons
*Wheels:* WTB Frequency i23, Hope Pro 2 evos, DT Comp spokes
*Tires:* Specialized Ground Control 2.3 F&R (May swap the rear out for something a little smaller and faster)
*Weight:* A little over 26 lbs on my finely calibrated bathroom scale. I was hoping for 25, but opted for a burlier wheelset/tire combo to better suit the Front Range trails that I like to ride.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Really nice, there just aren't enough bikes that colour blue.


----------



## mat g (Sep 5, 2011)

This is my 29er SS. From 20 to 22 lbs (wheels, tires, seatpost and pedals are moving a lot on my bikes, I like swap parts!)

32x16 today.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

**



Stopbreakindown said:


> 2013 Nimble 9 (Lg) in Matte Black


Sooper legit. :thumbup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

RockySpieler said:


> The forks could be Salsa, they had no logos, and are "borrowed" from a Mate, who has a set of bonty switchblades in return from me. The disc mounts and drop-outs are similar to Salsa forks, but to be fair Niner & Surly are similar on other features.
> 
> EDIT: I went for a ride today with my mate, and he thinks they could be Origin 8.
> 
> ...


I like Specialized Purgatory 29x2.3 (more like real 2.2) for a knobbier front tire and Captain 29x2.2 for rear.....both fast rolling. GEAX Saguaro 29x2.2 front and back on my SS...great all around fast rolling tire with good volume, only downside is not great on wet rocks. All of these tires are much faster rolling and lighter weight than the Kenda Nevegal.

Thanks for fork info.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr Wankel said:


> My first singlespeed so it's going to take minute for the legs and the lungs to catch up with the brain telling them to keep pushing but so far so good, really diggin' the ride so far. :thumbsup:


Nice Canfield. I would think you could take out a link to shorten up the CS length. You may be slammed all the way forward, which would be best. If you can't quite do a full link, add a half-link.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Some new parts on the cog.


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

phsycle said:


> Nice Canfield. I would think you could take out a link to shorten up the CS length. You may be slammed all the way forward, which would be best. If you can't quite do a full link, add a half-link.


That's the plan once I get a few more rides on it to get a feel for things as is.


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

New-to-me peace 9r. Mostly as purchased from austintron, save for some Bontrager Duster rig take-offs, Juicy 5s, and a 2.3 Exiwolf out back and a 2.55 WW up front. The front end feels like a fat bike. Awesome...


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

I finally converted my custom built monstercross to SS. I also swapped bar tape & the saddle. Otherwise it's pretty much the same as when I built it up a couple of years ago.

Here she sits at 23lbs and an ounce.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

scamry said:


> New-to-me peace 9r. Mostly as purchased from austintron, save for some Bontrager Duster rig take-offs, Juicy 5s, and a 2.3 Exiwolf out back and a 2.55 WW up front. The front end feels like a fat bike. Awesome...
> 
> View attachment 820629
> 
> View attachment 820630


It's beautiful! Glad she went to a new home! Such a fun bike.


----------



## AlohaSingle (Jul 31, 2013)

*My first SS build*

Hey guys,

So this is my first post, and my first SS build totally pumped let me know what you guys think. I know need to shorten the brake hoses....









Small Vassago Jabberwocky Frame
Manitou Tower Pro 80MM 15QR fork 
Spinnergy Wheels 
WTB Bronson 2.2 tires 
Stans No Tubes 
Fizik Tundra 2 Saddle 
Race Face Atlas Cranks 
SS Eggbeaters 
Niner Carbon Seat post 
Niner Flat Top RDO bars
Niner 90mm Stem 
Niner 19t RDO ti Cog 
Hayes 180/160 prime pro brakes


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

That Vassago looks great.


----------



## CrossFix (Jul 22, 2013)

*On One SS Lurcher 29er FSA Edition*









18" On One Carbon Lurcher 29er
On One Carbon Monocoque 470mm Tapered Fork
On One Trail 29er wheelset
WTB Vulpine rear tire
Specialized Fast Track front tire
On One Twelfty seatpost
Planet X Ultralight Team Saddle w/Ti rails
Chris King Inset 3.5 headset
FSA carbon 90mm stem
FSA K-Force Low Riser carbon bar
Titus/ODI Lock-on grips
Shimano XTR Ice Tech hydraulic brakes
FSA K-Force Light Crankset 28/40
Time XC6 pedals
Halo Hex Key XL Skewers
On One Groove Armada 14 tooth steel cog


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My single speed, nothing special but it gets the job done!
Frame: Singular Swift
Fork: Surly KM
Wheelset: Bontrager RXL and RL
Crankset: XT 32 tooth
Cog: Surly 18 tooth
Brake: Avid CR


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

crazybeach said:


> View attachment 820975
> 
> My single speed, nothing special but it gets the job done!
> Frame: Singular Swift
> ...


I have the same frame but with the Swift Fork. I love it. Why did you not go with the Swift Fork?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

ThreeD said:


> I have the same frame but with the Swift Fork. I love it. Why did you not go with the Swift Fork?


That does seem to be a rather unholy union, mating a KM fork to a Swift ;-)


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

ThreeD said:


> I have the same frame but with the Swift Fork. I love it. Why did you not go with the Swift Fork?


I got as a frame only from someone on here, if it was up to me I would have the swift fork


----------



## tsj5677 (Jun 17, 2013)

Santa Cruz Chameleon frame
Rock Shox Tora 318
Sun Wheels
Avid BB7's
Gravity Dropper Turbo LP
WTB Velociraptor tires
WTB Speed V Seat
Race Face Deus bars

I wanted a fun cross country bike that could also handle decent sized jumps, small drops, and be alot of fun.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

I know,... but it's really fun to tear up the neighborhood on. And I can replace my busted beach cruiser when happy hour on the coast is done by bike.







Gravity G29 15.5" frame
Salsa Cromoto Cromo fork
Fly Racing 5.5" bar
SE Racing saddle, seatpost, stem, grips and donuts
Avid BB7 ( on the way in the mail )
Mission BMX PC clear pedals with blue cromo spindle
Stock WTB Laserdisc Wheels with Schwalbe BA's in 2.35" width
Stock Truvativ cranks and BB
Stock CaneCreek headset
KMC 710SL


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Still having trouble with the ebb, but otherwise, I dig it.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Built this up the other day:



















*Full resolution here:
*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kkv1vz821ppdn7f/rSctrG1vMa


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

Aaron1017 said:


> Built this up the other day:
> 
> *Full resolution here:
> *https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kkv1vz821ppdn7f/rSctrG1vMa


Very nice and so clean! Well done!


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Tidy bike, Aaron.


----------



## J.BullFrog (Jun 29, 2013)

*Hot Mambo Sun!*

Mambo Sun

I think she looks hot when shes dripping wet after a bath.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

My soul cycles hooligan sadly met her end so I flipped the parts to my motobecane outcast that has been my fixed gear daily ride for many years. Nothing fancy on her. Salsa woodchipper bar, old deore xt hubs on mismatched mavics, 36x18.


----------



## J.BullFrog (Jun 29, 2013)

I so want to try drop bars!!


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

J.BullFrog said:


> I so want to try drop bars!!


If you are interested I have an extra one. New wtb dirt drop. PM me if interested.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

Ninja style singlespeed. using only the bottom pulley on a MRP "Brian Lopes" chainguide. (there is a 1 1/5 topcap instead of the regular plastic plate, I keep breaking them off for some reason)


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

New Jabba build. Inaugural trail run at Palos yesterday...love it!!!


----------



## Public Sub Main() (Jul 24, 2013)

Kofoed said:


> Ninja style singlespeed. using only the bottom pulley on a MRP "Brian Lopes" chainguide. (there is a 1 1/5 topcap instead of the regular plastic plate, I keep breaking them off for some reason)
> View attachment 822014


what kind of mudguard is that?? I've been searching everywhere for that before old man winter slops up the trails






Here is my contribution, my latest ss and most likely my last, the Nimble 9


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

@public Sub
It's a Fender Bender from Mucky Nutz.
Got mine from charliethebikemonger.com


----------



## Public Sub Main() (Jul 24, 2013)

Kofoed said:


> @public Sub
> It's a Fender Bender from Mucky Nutz.
> Got mine from charliethebikemonger.com


Thanks so much!!


----------



## James Q (Jul 15, 2013)

AlohaSingle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So this is my first post, and my first SS build totally pumped let me know what you guys think. I know need to shorten the brake hoses....
> 
> ...


Thats an amazing looking bike, would love to have something like that to ride every day.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Commuter mode:










I have a mixture of pavement, gravel and single track and this works just great. Changes since the photo are a +17 stem, 38T chainring and a 14T cog.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

misterdangerpants said:


> Commuter mode:I have a mixture of pavement, gravel and single track and this works just great. Changes since the photo are a +17 stem, 38T chainring and a 14T cog.


Great bike, but wow that's a tall gear. My pavement/gravel/singletrack 26er with big apples is 70 gearinches and I thought that was high, but you're almost at 80. :thumbsup:


----------



## RustyLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

Ur legs must kill after a good ride. but damn does that "hybrid beast" looks sick it would looks very akward with a smaller frame though...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

newfangled said:


> Great bike, but wow that's a tall gear. My pavement/gravel/singletrack 26er with big apples is 70 gearinches and I thought that was high, but you're almost at 80.





RustyLeaf said:


> Ur legs must kill after a good ride. but damn does that "hybrid beast" looks sick it would looks very akward with a smaller frame though...


Well, my commute is mostly flat so it works out perfectly. Even the non-pavement terrain is pretty flat.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Something a bit different for lazy weekend trips away. Genesis SS CX frame with ti H-bars and ti post and some of my bikepacking gear.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1009831_210649489093467_339630148_n.jpg

Picture would not load.

I bought a 2002 Jamis Ventura Sport frame with a carbon fork. Being that I do not have the money to put the original (or simular) shifterbrakes on it I decided to go single speed freewheel and canalize the brake levers off a junk bike I was given. It'll look like Frankenstein until I can upgrade the parts.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

currently geared at 32:15, basically just good enough for my commute to work. ordered a 17t so i can retire this as a city bike and see more trail action.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

damn!


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Thats an awesome bike FC.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

What is that thing? It's pretty cool.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it a fixie? Cant see the brakes.
But damn that frame is nice


----------



## balexander87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cif said:


> Is it a fixie? Cant see the brakes.
> But damn that frame is nice


Coaster brake rear, drum brake front?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

balexander87 said:


> Coaster brake rear, drum brake front?


That is correct. Thanks guys, it (was) a Trek Cruiser.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

My SS has taken many forms; basically the same parts moving to and from various frames in my search for the right ride.... Heres the current incarnation.
On-One Inbred


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Under the Rt. 40 bridge at Patapsco near Catonsville, MD.








</a>


----------



## desertrider83 (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently purchased a specialized enduro 27spd. well, I had to sell my specialized hardrock singlespeed. 

but for some reason, no one wanted to buy it as a single speed! CRAZY right? so, I had to make the honorable decision, and swap out components.

I now have a full suspension single speed, and had to go back to using the chain tensioner (as I had the perfect gear combo, and needed no tensioner on my hard rock)

orgin 8 chain tensioner sucks balls, so will have to upgrade that. n e ways, here's the current ride:


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

nice bike desertrider83! 

Maybe you already know this but might help someone who doesn't. Set the tensioner so it holds the chain upward while you search for a replacement! I used a cheap sette tensioner on my old bike when I had it converted to SS. Following the directions to set up similar to yours would leave the chain slipping on climbs. With it modified to push up however, the chain wrapped almost completely around the rear cog and never a skip to be had! I had to use a zip tie to get it to hold tight, but was well worth it. Now that I have a proper SS frame, it's no longer an issue.

I would post a picture, but for some reason, I'm not allowed to post attachments?


----------



## ripley1234 (Aug 11, 2013)

*forks ???*

I`ve got that same bike, an 2007 medium frame.
I want to do the same setup, a bmx type thing.
I`m trying to find the same type of non-suspension corrected look, as in minimum clearance between the schwalbe 2.35 big apple tire, and the fork crown. 
My question is, what fork is that ?
and would you happen to know the axle to crown length?
I`m guessing 400 to 420mm or something ?

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> currently geared at 32:15, basically just good enough for my commute to work. ordered a 17t so i can retire this as a city bike and see more trail action.





fishcreek said:


> That is correct. Thanks guys, it (was) a Trek Cruiser.


Fish, ha ha, I do know you. You would never suspect that those two bikes are the same bike. Fishcreeks Trek was a big influence on me picking this up. A work in progress.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Dang, those are actually pretty cool.


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

ss f3r lyf3 br000


----------



## Tulsan (Mar 21, 2012)

My NS Surge SS. Running Deity Vendetta 3 cranks with 34T sprocket and Chris King 20T cog. Comes in at 29.15 lbs.

Rear hub is the I9 Torch SS and it is worth every penny.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Got my adopted 2002 Jamis Ventura Sport single speed project road worthy. Not totally complete but ready to take on the commute in the morning.

Bought the frame, fork and headset from the bike co-op I belong to for $40. Used a set of spare rims left over from the warrenty replacement and Continental Ultra Sports that I bet haven't seen 50 miles, $16. Shop deal off of a trade in that the owner was swapping out. Drivetrain came from a donated Sram cassette and salvaged spacers, and the bars swapped out for a home made bullhorn and brake. All told it cost me around $75.

And it is light. Compaired to the Motobecane Elite Trail with all the trimming, this feels like a feather to a bowling ball.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*DiSSent ALC*

this was not a planned purchase, but i just got a new frame to replace my Surly Karate Monkey. the down tube on the monkey got creases in it and bent the whole down tube up a few degrees from a run in with a tree last week. amazingly all the parts on the monkey were salvagable and swapped over for the most part with my new MisfitPsycles DiSSent ALC. I am luck to have the only US Dealer of Misfits only an hour away from me!

Likin' Bikin' - Online Bike Parts And Accessories - likinbikin.com


----------



## Bender the offender (Aug 1, 2013)

My Bianchi b.u.S.S. I just dragged it out of the basement after 10 years, hence the rusty chain. Still rides great.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome colour scheme.
If possible keep the chain like that. Colour fits perfectly...


----------



## ripley1234 (Aug 11, 2013)

*what tires ?*

Can I ask, exactly what size are those tires ?
I want to put a non-suspension corrected SE landing gear fork on my gt peace 29r and some schwalbe big apple 2.35 tires on, but VERY concerned of the clearance between the top of the tire and the fork crown !



fishcreek said:


> currently geared at 32:15, basically just good enough for my commute to work. ordered a 17t so i can retire this as a city bike and see more trail action.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i have 2.4s i think you should be more concerned about chainstay clearance though. fork clearance, no problem.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Finally built up


----------



## BenjiCX (Jun 27, 2013)

Pace RC129 complete with the Pace rigid steel fork.

Bought the frame last month, built it this month, how does it ride lovely, far more engaging than the Cannondale it replaces.


----------



## Azpilot (Sep 29, 2010)

BenjiCX said:


> Pace RC129 complete with the Pace rigid steel fork.
> 
> Bought the frame last month, built it this month, how does it ride lovely, far more engaging than the Cannondale it replaces.


Great looking bike ! 
Is that frame Manufactured in the UK ? I can't seem to find out if they distribute to the USA.


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes Pace are a UK manufacturer RC129-210 » PACE CYCLES LTD


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Bought the bike at CL for $50 then slowly switched it to single speed plus the upgrades. Learned another knowledge for me! Thanks MTBR! 

2006 Diamondback Response 32 X 16T.


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

With Rabbit Holes on my Karate Monkey


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

The Thug , what are the tyre clearances like with this setup?


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Steve5S said:


> The Thug , what are the tyre clearances like with this setup?


The 2.4 on the rear has plenty of clearance as does the 3.0 on the front. Normal KM fork.


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

Thats good to know, thank you


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

My Unit, which is no longer stock.



And my former beater, which is now my commuter since the All-City big block got destroyed in a crash.


----------



## Jezzasnr (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok, here's my first proper post..
Mid 90's GT Backwoods. It's been serving as a fixed wheel commuter/hack/utility bike for the last few years, converted using a White Industies Eno hub. 
Feeling the need to get in some off road riding for the first time in a long time, here it is

RST Mozo Pro - stripped, lubed, re-assembeled. Surprisingly good!
Front wheel. Deore hub, mavic d521 rims. Oldest wtb tyre in the world
Rear wheel. Eno hub. Mavic rim. Tyre as above. 
Chain set. Well hacked shimano, Goldtec 34t ring
New KMC 510 gold chain
New Diamondback 18T freewheel. 
New Funn Full On 710mm 15mm rise
New Lizard Skins grips. 
Shimano V brakes, stripped, lubed, & new pads. 
All other bits & pieces from the parts bin. 








Just been out for first, short shakedown ride & have come back giggling. 
Man, for the cost of bars, grips, chain & freewheel, gonna have a lot of fun this winter. 
Thanks for all on the SS thread, your posts made me do it!


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

*A different kind of Single Speed*

Just arrived and still being assembled:
















It's a "streety" trials bike. For those of you (like me) who are new to this stuff, it has 24" wheels, rear hydraulic rim brakes, and most unusually (compared to MTB), there is a freewheel mounted on the crank and the rear wheel uses a fixed gear. So when you coast, the chain moves!

I got it so I can practice new hopping skills without breaking my carbon SS. That, and there's an extremely advanced set of skinnies on a local trail that are just begging to be cleaned. I hope to put some 24" rocket rons on this bike and take it out there later this year.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, that's awesome, I also went 24" but just slightly different.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Just trying to picture someone pedaling while seated.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*29er BMX*

In the spirit of single speed, I offer you my BMX 29er. It offer the best combo of the three. It is a stock photo of my Big Ripper. SE makes one every year with a different color scheme. This one is from 2011. It is a little heavy to get really crazy on, but it is a hell of a lot more fun than a beach cruiser.


----------



## Brucesleeve (Oct 17, 2009)

*2011 LYNSKEY RL 29SL Custom Ti Single speed*

I have had many adventures on this bike. Love it to bits. It's had many different configurations in its 3 years of service. Including gears and bouncy forks. But has maintained SS Rigid for the last 18 months now as i have another geared 29er that i use if I'm riding with the fast group.
Weighs in at 8kg. Rides like butter.

Specs. summary.
Frame: Medium 2011 Lynskey RL 29 SL
Fork: White Bros.
Crank: White Ind. 180mm
Gear: 34/19
Brakes: Hope X2
Wheelset: CurveCycling/Hope SS


----------



## jashgtp (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Although my pugs is mostly used for urban assault/barhopping, I still visit its natural habitat sometimes 
32/19 btw


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

Not built up but will post up when done. Just all kind of hyped up. It's my short bus ride.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

the "love it or hate it" bike.. ugly doesn't mean it rides like poo..


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

fishcreek said:


> the "love it or hate it" bike.. ugly doesn't mean it rides like poo..


I love those things, it's the bike that started my big wheel interest!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Just J said:


> it's the bike that started my big wheel interest!


same here, its a slow transition for me to move from 26 to 29. im demo'ing quite a few 29ers for the next season and quite convinced that i need one.


----------



## JR Ewing (Aug 31, 2013)

*2013 Honey Badger*

Greetings,

My first post here, with my new Honey Badger SS. I am new to the Single Speed world. I have only had a couple of rides on the HB, but I am both impressed and hooked. The belt drive is quite, smooth and effective. This reminds me of the carefree days of my youth racing BMX.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

fishcreek said:


> same here, its a slow transition for me to move from 26 to 29. im demo'ing quite a few 29ers for the next season and quite convinced that i need one.


I bought one blind (a Soul Cycles) and liked it but then test rode quite a few to find what worked best for me. My advice is test ride as many as you can!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I went with a kona unit for my first 29er so far couldn't be happier. But still ride as many as you can.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

*First post*

After months of lurking and reading, I've decided this to be the place for my first post. 
I built my franken SS from a cheap frame found on eBay. It's a Redline D660 frame with Krampus fork rolling on p35 handspun wheels. I'm running a knard 27tpi up front and Ardent 2.4 out back. Both are tubed for now. I run them at 18-20lbs up front and around 25lbs in the back. I had my bike set up 1x9 for a spell, but went SS recently and couldn't be happier. I rode some great single track yesterday and this bike puts all of my past bikes to shame in rideability and pure fun. Plus, I have the pride of knowing that I did everything but machine the parts and weld the frame. 
Here she is in the 1x9 form with wtb rims. I'll have to take an updated pic soon. 
I'm still rocking the e thirteen 33t chairing up front, but running a Surly 22t cog out back.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Beta build for my new Canfield Nimble9. This thing is a hoot!










Gonna swap the fork for a Fox 34 Float 120mm with kashima and blue I9 single speed hubs laced to Arch EX hoops.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like you borrowed parts from a Salsa Spearfish II pointerDixie


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha. Guilty.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Beta build for my new Canfield Nimble9. This thing is a hoot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What hubs and color are those? any close ups of the hubs?


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Those are stock Formula hubs from a Salsa Spearfish II in orange. Correct me if I'm wrong pointerDixie.


----------



## Haylex (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all first post. Some baller bikes in here damn.

After lurking this thread and other SS stuff I decided to SS my old 03 Giant Iguana that was unfortunately sitting unused after I got a newer XC frame.

Only changes are the tires, 16t rear SS gear/spacer setup and a shimano alfine tensioner. Everything else is 10 year old standard stuff. Refreshed the hubs, BB, etc while it was all apart, rides smooth and quiet like its new again.

Anyway this is my new commuter, was a fun little project. Great fun to ride.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's the updated version of my SS.


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

I took the plunge and bought a SS Rigid and all I can say is wow! It is amazing and a blast. The brakes need an upgrade and would like to switch to tubeless. All in good time.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

J3SSEB said:


> Those are stock Formula hubs from a Salsa Spearfish II in orange. Correct me if I'm wrong pointerDixie.


You are correct, sir.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

@ Haylex, nice job giving your old bike another life. Looks really good raw, how did you strip the frame?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Labour Day: Grabbed a coffee and cleaned the bike up having gotten it covered in [email protected] on a wet, muddy Sunday ride.

Snapped some pictures while it's still clean. I love it !!


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Just J said:


> I love those things, it's the bike that started my big wheel interest!


This thing is the bike equivalent of a reverse mullet. Party in the front, business in the back!

"Don't stop when you are tired, stop when you are done"


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

How much do the sheeps weigh? Sweet looking bike.



driver bob said:


> Labour Day: Grabbed a coffee and cleaned the bike up having gotten it covered in [email protected] on a wet, muddy Sunday ride.
> 
> Snapped some pictures while it's still clean. I love it !!
> 
> View attachment 829089


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Jolly705 said:


> How much do the sheeps weigh? Sweet looking bike.


It's a shade over 19lbs, I've had lighter bikes but none so comfortable.


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

That is amazing! I hope to someday own a black sheep, just need to save my pennies or actual dollars, haha...



driver bob said:


> It's a shade over 19lbs, I've had lighter bikes but none so comfortable.


----------



## Haylex (Aug 19, 2013)

Saddle Up said:


> @ Haylex, nice job giving your old bike another life. Looks really good raw, how did you strip the frame?


Thanks mate! I just used paint stripper and then went over the frame with 2000 wet and dry, then autosol metal polish to finish it up.

Im glad its being used again now instead of just hanging up and wasting away


----------



## jhbinal (Oct 29, 2009)

2011 Stout...cheap, heavy, and fun.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

My first SS. A 1998 Trek 8900SL I had hanging in the attic. I put most of it together with spare parts.


----------



## peter54 (Mar 19, 2012)

A few rides in and I'm really enjoying this bike.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice


----------



## marczr (Aug 30, 2013)

*Inbred*

So I've had an '04 Kona Explosif since Easter, running 32:18 SS, absolutely love the bike. Having great fun on it.
 
Recently though I felt like I needed to try running it with sme gears, so I fitted a 10 speed set up to it last week.

Gears are great but had a feeling I still needed a SS, then I saw an On-One Inbred for sale, couldn't resist
Picked it up from London last night, fitted brakes and cranks and found time for a quick blast around the hill...
My first post, don't think the forum will let me embed a flickr slideshow, here's the link.. Inbred
and an ordinary pic..
 

Not sure if my wrists can cope with riding rigid, the brakes need some attention to get rid of an annoying vibration ( my bad installation skills I'm sure ) and the ringle freewheel hub makes a real racket compared to the shimano one on my Kona but otherwise happy so far. Not decided if I can live with the urban colour scheme, bars and saddle may be on borrowed time !


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

*Keeping it local - Colorado REEB*

Super impressed with this bike and it rides like a dream.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 27, 2013)

I picked this up in March. Upgraded the front wheel setup and converted it to a dingle-speed (33-20/36-17). Its so much fun.


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

eightyseven said:


> I picked this up in March. Upgraded the front wheel setup and converted it to a dingle-speed (33-20/36-17). Its so much fun.
> 
> View attachment 829982


I just got one last week, so much fun to ride and the alum is super smooth. I just bought new brakes and working on a tubeless wheel set up.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Belltown Bikes custom build, made my dream bike come true!

078 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

new to me frame with spare parts and some NOS stuff, my first real ss bike, kona unit 2005


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Driverfound337 said:


> Belltown Bikes custom build, made my dream bike come true!
> 
> 078 by driverfound337, on Flickr


Wow - uber-narrow seat stays! Must be really comfortable - almost like a full sus?


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Driverfound337 said:


> Belltown Bikes custom build, made my dream bike come true!


Cool frame. Enjoy it!


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like non suspension corrected geo on the Belltown. I like that.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Wow - uber-narrow seat stays! Must be really comfortable - almost like a full sus?


Actually, if you zoom in on that, the seat stay goes up to where that brace is coming off of the top tube, so not that short. If it were, I'd probably put an Eriksen Ti post on there and enjoy the 3" of "travel"!


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

New to me Monkey, can't wait


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hit the asphalt out front of my house for the first time last night. It still not 100% complete but i couldnt resist posting a pic since its now rolling. It still need some protectant film here and there for cable rub and chain drop, I'm also building a wheel-set with Light-Bicycle rims and orange i9 hubs so that should look even better. This is my first ever single speed and only 23 more days till my first 24hr solo on it.


----------



## Ant-Eater (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's my new, 2013 Vassago Jabberwocky on it's first ride at Kingdom Trails. Very fun bike!


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

RojoRacing53 said:


> Hit the asphalt out front of my house for the first time last night. It still not 100% complete but i couldnt resist posting a pic since its now rolling. It still need some protectant film here and there for cable rub and chain drop, I'm also building a wheel-set with Light-Bicycle rims and orange i9 hubs so that should look even better. This is my first ever single speed and only 23 more days till my first 24hr solo on it.
> View attachment 831366
> 
> View attachment 831367


Daaaaaaaaaaammmmmm what is the weight on that sexy beast?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/x6ilphhzpi3vqgk/bMo1ej9cEs

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/fn0d3fsshygjt52/XEtIyLhTW7

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ruoqxl8gw6n547p/NTpl9HZB-O

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/4ysdwvpdgxklzj2/BFzlWSHv-Y

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/q53i78m5ftiuqp4/O9G0kjyjNE

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/69su39851red1bb/ur1jozqFrk

Here are mine in their current configurations. The One9 doesn't have any particularly light parts on it and weighs 22 something and the other 2 weigh 20 something. My pictures are probably too big so I posted links. If someone can PM me and tell me how to imbed links, I would do that.


----------



## crifer (Aug 10, 2013)

This is my first build in quite a long time. I started with a 2009 Haro Steel Reserve 1 frame I found on Craigslist.







Here's my thread for more pics from the build

https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/new-single-speed-haro-build-870112.html#post10679498


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/x6ilphhzpi3vqgk/bMo1ej9cEs
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/fn0d3fsshygjt52/XEtIyLhTW7
> 
> ...


Oh that SIR9 is beautiful - such slim tubing - smaller frame sizes look better than the larger ones. Is that the Gold color from 2008/9?


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

pardon the 44tooth bash with teeth


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

BigwheelsRbe; yes it is a 2009 in "Solid Gold". It is the bike that got me to try SS. I had a 2008 Jet9 and when they recalled it, Niner sold people frames at really low prices to tide them over. Of all the frames at the time, I decided the Sir was the most flexible (no pun intended) and also a reasonable price ($350 IIRC) so I sent in the Jet and ordered the Sir and put the Jet parts on it. At some point, I decided to see what this SS thing was all about. I tried it once and was not that impressed, I gave it a 2nd chance and figured it out and was hooked.

I have historically ridden it the most of all my MTB's but this year as I approach 60 the full rigid setup is starting to bother my wrists and elbows after about 2 1/2 hours; so lately I have been taking 2 bikes when I ride it and riding one for an hour or 2 and then getting on the Sir. I really like the full rigid setup and will be sad if my arms eventually force me to put a sus fork on it. I haven't lifted weights in a decade but I am going to work on my arms this winter to see if that helps.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

i think it's done now. not sure about the brake levers though.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool idea on the chain tensioner!


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

Awesome bike. I really wanted a niner single but figured I would test the waters first with a cheaper cannondale ;-)



RojoRacing53 said:


> Hit the asphalt out front of my house for the first time last night. It still not 100% complete but i couldnt resist posting a pic since its now rolling. It still need some protectant film here and there for cable rub and chain drop, I'm also building a wheel-set with Light-Bicycle rims and orange i9 hubs so that should look even better. This is my first ever single speed and only 23 more days till my first 24hr solo on it.
> View attachment 831366
> 
> View attachment 831367


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Just Arrived Today, Built Tonight, Maiden Vayage Tomorrow!*


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rideorange525 said:


> View attachment 833425
> View attachment 833426
> View attachment 833427


Very nice! Enjoy and please let us know what you think...


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

rideorange525 said:


> View attachment 833427


Great looking bike. What size chain ring is that? Looks tiny.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep- very interested to hear how she rides. I've been eyeing one of these...


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

32x20 gearing. Lots of steep hills where I ride


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## PB1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*My Unit*

32/18 with 180mm cranks, Surly Jim Brown hubs, Velocity rims.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

rideorange525 said:


> 32x20 gearing. Lots of steep hills where I ride


Must be a visual effect from the red chainring, looks way small to me too.

Hoping to get a detailed ride report on this one


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

rideorange525 said:


> View attachment 833425
> View attachment 833426
> View attachment 833427


Pardon my ignorance but I don't recognise the frame - it's a Niner, but which one? (I didn't know Niner did a SS with a bent seat tube)


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

*ROS9 First Outing*

A.M. Ride, 11.2 miles 1,733' of climbing. Took a KOM on a Short DH, 2nd best time on a short climb, took 3 3rd places on other DH or up and down flowy singletracks and I ain't been riding much lately. Ain't rode SS in 3 months since I sold my frame and fork when I ordered this one. It's been a long wait!









Bike is set up with 140mm Revelation. Sitting on the ground not moving it's very flip floppy. That said, I didn't notice it at all on the trail! Very fast turning w/o feeling twitchy. Very good balance of being able to climb and bomb the DH which is exactly what I wanted! I had a Carve SL, Awesome bike!!! But it was a little too XC for my riding style.

On the climbs I can feel the weight penalty a bit but it rides the twisties soo well it's worth it!

The steel frame is much stiffer than I had expected it to be. I'd say it has less flex especially when standing and hammering than my Aluminum Carve SL did.

EBB did slip just a tad and then stayed right there and didn't slip anymore. Think I'll add some Pipe Dope to firm it up and set and forget.

The one complaint I have is the rear brake set up. You can't get a t-allen or long end of an L-allen to the rear bolt as it hits the frame. If it were moved back every so slightly it would be perfect. The rear brake post are also ever so slightly off so that the caliper is slightly tilted, I needed perfect caliper centering to achieve no brake rub. I may take a file and tune it up one day...

Overall, love the bike, well worth the wait. Later today or tomorrow I'll take it to the local BMX track or jumps and see how it performs.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ Oh f*ck I feel like a complete moron - WTF is that frame?!!!


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Niner ROS9*

Brand New Niner ROS9! Released to press 3 months ago and first one's just shipped!

142x12 rear
67-68* HA
EBB
SS and Derailleur Drop Outs
Internal or External Dropper Post Cable Routing
Front Derailleur mount or nothing w/ included blocker plate
Headset Included
Rear Thru Axle Included
Short Chainstays!
Low Stand-over


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

Additional Product Review: Bontrager XR3 and XR4 (29-3, 29-4 for 29er sizes)

These tires Rock! I wanted to try something new and different so I had LBS order the "Team Edition" Bontrager 29-3 for rear and 29-4 for front. The Team Edition is TLR (Tubliss Ready), lighter and a softer compound.

Tires did awesome on hardpack, gravel, twisties with powder on them, steep climbs, etc. Had 28 psi rear and 26.5 psi front. Probably could go lower as I experienced no roll or burping like I do with Schwalbe and Specialized tires at or below this psi in corner.

Tires rolled super fast as well. Definately my go to tire now!!!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

The ROS is BAD ASS! I would love to ride one of those.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ What is the frame made of - steel or aluminium? What does the ROS stand for...? Is that a S, M or L?

No-one said Niner was releasing this animal - or have I been on Mars...?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

You have been on Mars apparently. ROS stands for ride over sh**t or stuff. It is steel and made for a tall fork with very short chain stays so you can loft the front easily. Niner announced it about 3 months ago or more.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's my wedding gift to myself. Love it!


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

My new to me Sinister Simon Bar. Dialing in - need to shorten cables, and I need bar ends! I moved from 26'' Zaskar SS, still adjusting my riding position with this bike. 25.5 lb as is. Went from 32/18 to 32/20, so in theory it got a little easier (about 1''...). We'll see. Little twitchy, it could be 720mm handle bar. So far no slippage. Reba is good, but I kind of miss F series.

Background is Denver suburb Bear Creek Lake Park where flood water from upstream is kept, in order to control downstream outflow. Roads, pavilions, and trees are all submerged, but it's built for a 100-year flood. First time in use, doing a damned good job.


----------



## Carl.D (Dec 9, 2012)

*29er*

My 2011 Superfly 
RXL wheels
XTR brakes
XO crank with blingring, Chris King rear cog.
RXL bars and XXX post.
Thomson stem and post clamp.
Eggbeaters
RL Inform saddle
Sram PC971 Chain
Chris King Headset
Fox 100mm fork.


----------



## enrlodi (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice color, nice components, great assembly!


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

*Unit*

Medium unit
Reba fork
Arch wheels with Hope ss hubs
Ardent 2.4 f&r
Niner carbon bars
Avid bb7 brakes
32-20 gearing
Stock post and seat
Favorite bike so far. Never knew ss would be so much fun. 








Edit: Can't figure out how to rotate pic.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

*Ss*

Here is my home built On-One.

I LOVE this bike - and the frame cost was $229..


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my "oh my god, I'm having a second kid" bike. Minimal maintenance, maximum trail time, maniacal smiles whenever I ride.

2013 Kona Unit. Christened her "Orange Crush".








Geometry is dialed. Handling is so intuitive. Takes the line just like I see it in my mind.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

Inbred SS freshly built up and out on the trails.


----------



## pellejo (Apr 4, 2013)

My riged and my freeride hardtail.


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

pellejo said:


> My riged and my freeride hardtail.


is that a chainring stuffed in towards the rear?


----------



## bastard3-3 (May 25, 2013)

*Coverted*

Converted over my Fuji 1.9, I love the simplicity. Get on ride, if you find yourself facing a hill stand-up and dig-in. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## pellejo (Apr 4, 2013)

ardmoregeorge said:


> is that a chainring stuffed in towards the rear?


Is a ghost ring.


----------



## howard78 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Green steel!*







Genesis Fortitude Adventure SS


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*Rare Beauty*

I've got a Niner air 9 carbon frame and fork on order so i am gonna be breaking this baby down. It is a very RARE 2012 Specialized Carve Pro SS frame. It was not released in the US, but one local shop got a half dozen and i was able to get one of the XL's. Anyway, anyone interested in the frame and/or Niner Carbon Tapered fork please let me know. May sell the Easton XC-One Single Speed wheels too.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a nice Niner Air 9 carbon bike, geared with XX, but lately all I can think about is how I miss my ss and converting my current bike to ss. I can't quit ss.


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

My new ride converted to 27.5 and loving it. There are some nice rides on here glad I found this site.


----------



## lostboy77 (Sep 24, 2009)

This may be a repeat for some because I've already posted this in the 26" Rigid SS Thread.

Recently converted my Fitness Bike (MT Frame, carbon fork, 700c rims on MT Hubs w/skinnies, and road gearing) to a 26" SS Trail Bike. Long story short, the shifters went bad on my wife's bike and I got her up and running by stealing the shifters from this bike. After that there was only one natural conclusion. 

Anyway, I'm having an absolute blast with it. I'm even wondering if I'm really going to buy the FS 29er rig that I've had my eye on for the last two years. SS may just be my Mountain Bike Future. 

Gearing is 34t/16t. It's a Sette Edge Al Frame, Trigon Carbon Forks, Seat Post, and Stem/Flatbar Combo. Very light save for the mid-evil wheelset (Sun Rhyno Lite/XT Hubs) and BB7 Brakes. I'm going to ride it like this for a while before I decide if I'm going to invest anything more into it. 

Here are the pics!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Haha! Upside down? The chain looks crazy.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

My new Waltworks. Less than 1 month old. Gets better every time I ride it!

















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

still as awesome as it was at the end of 2011 when I bought it


----------



## nath8 (Aug 7, 2010)

My latest SS.
Hettly Ti frame, Niner fork, XTR cranks/brakes, Crest's on Hope hubs etc.


----------



## ONE78 (Jul 31, 2009)

mtb old 









new









cx old
1.build









2.build









new


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*My Newish Rigid Steed!*

Here is my newish Niner Air 9 Carbon. I picked up a new frame and transferred all components over except the seat post & saddle. Specs:

Niner Air Nine Carbon ~ Moondust XL
Niner Carbon Fork ~ Nude QR
Easton XC One SS Wheels
Rocket Ron / Nobby Nic (with tubes)
XX1 Crank + 32T Bling Ring
XTR Race Brakes
Easton Haven Cockpit
Forte Saddle

18.85 Lbs ~ ridiculous!!!
















Now I would like to sell this bad boy. It is a Specialized Carve Pro SS 21". Please let me know if anyone is interested:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

My new tensioner made with some scrap lying around.

Mic brecket, cable ties, nut and bolts, some plastic acrylic from my guitar parts, and roller from chain guide.

I'll remove the chain guide as soon as I get my Surly chainring XD. Going to 36x20 just slight heavier from 32x18 but more teeth to wrap.


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

*My Humble Ride*

Bikesdirect Bullseye. Swapped in some parts leftover from my Rockhopper, swapped to an easier 32x20 gearing and put some big Mountain King tires on it. Lots of fun in moderate terrain and really fast in the downhill but I struggle climbing in this thing!


----------



## rlh184 (Sep 11, 2013)

Spot Longboard


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

The Spot looks really good.


----------



## Gunnyhq75 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Yeti SS*

Hi all
Went geared then single speed, geared and back to single speed, this time rigid. thanks to the fine work of a good friend!


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

rlh184 said:


> Spot Longboard


No belt on the Spot? You're missing out. I was hesitant at first but don't see myself putting a chain on another bike again.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

*km*



hi karl


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

My Karate Monkey on the 333 Ridge trail in Albuquerque, NM


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> View attachment 842893
> 
> 
> that is a sweet ride!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> View attachment 842893


Very nice!


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

*New Haro*

Worked with Haro for a few weeks to get a warranty replacement for my 2007 Mary SS. Never expected to get a new NOS Mary frame as a replacement since they haven't been offered for a few years. I am very pleased. Sorry about the crappy phone pic.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Monodong converted to 650b


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

What size bars are you guys using on your SS? I regret cutting my 710mm. They were sweet.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

740 is what I cut mine to and its about perfect.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

685 which is the widest Easton carbons I believe but I use bar ends so they give you a whole extra level of leverage. I can't imagine climbing out of the saddle on any Mtb without bar ends.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Niner 710's cut to 690. How tall are you? I am 5' 10" How tall you are would make a difference in how wide you would want your bars to be.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I use Ergons too which if I didn't I might want a different bar width.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

yourdaguy said:


> Niner 710's cut to 690. How tall are you? I am 5' 10" How tall you are would make a difference in how wide you would want your bars to be.


I'm 5'10 as well. I really liked my Niner 710s. I also had ergons at one point but I wasn't digging them lately so I took them off.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

750mm on mine with bar ends extending even farther. (Easton Havoc Carbon)


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The Ergon's actually extend the length of the bar about 3mm at each end if you put your hand all theway against the part that sticks up. So for comparison, my setup would be around 696mm. The Niner bar shape is the best that I can find and the bar bend has more to do with comfort than a small amount of length. Also, I do not have my bars flat, but angled such that the ends are up a little. This makes the angle of the bar closely match the angle of my outstretched palms. In other words, if you look at my Niner bars, the Niner logo on the front is pointing somewhat down from horizontal.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Sizzler said:


> Monodong converted to 650b


Looks really good, how does it ride with the 650b wheels?


----------



## froutts (Feb 9, 2010)

*My new 2014 Kona Unit 29er*

I finally decided on a single speed steel. I was looking at used, or build one myself out of used bits then I came upon this beauty. 2014 model, half price sale, just too good to turn down. Rides great, only commuted on flattish gravel paths and light trails so far, but can feel the fun to be had in this already. Can't wait to go off road proper, but I live in a Mtb Mecca, and the hills are big and steep and rooty, so I'm a bit anxious how I will fare climbing on this.
Wish I could get the photo to upload properly!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you linking the photo from flickr or photobucket etc?


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

*2014 Unit 19" Stock first trip into the woods*


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

How does it ride?


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

worrptangl said:


> How does it ride?


Rough  I'm use to a transition convert 29er. Got the Unit to improve my climbing skill and ability. Plus it really was stock. Tubes in and pumped up hard. I am learning how to ride it aswell. However about the bike rather than my lack of skill. 
It rode super stiff and responsive. The standing pedaling position seems to glue the rear to the ground. It never broke free ascending under full power and body english. Also set it up tubeless today and ffound tape was pre-installed in the rim. Wow love these rims and how the tire bead locks in. It was awesome. I rode rigid rigid for 9 miles, climbed 850 vertical feet in route and averaged 9.6 mph. I was pleased with this knowing once I get the bike setup and learn how to ride it that speed shouldjump a bit. Have been fighting off tennis elbow this year from riding and felt some soreness after the ride  may be forced to fork it. We'll see.


----------



## froutts (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been trying to choose ago to from on my ipad, but it wouldn't let me drag and drop the photo! Darn touchscreens. Put my old trusty saddle, grips and spds on today and it rides really smooth. The 29er vs the. 26 wheel fieels more like a smooth Mercedes compared to a toyota corolla. Both good cars, reliable, etc. toyota easier in town, tight turns etc. but the Mercedes is just more comfortable.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Wintertime setup.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

DPeper said:


> Rough  I'm use to a transition convert 29er. Got the Unit to improve my climbing skill and ability.


Next spring you will be surprised how hard you can ride your Covert.


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

_alain_ said:


> Next spring you will be surprised how hard you can ride your Covert.


What I'm working for is to be impressed with how I ride the ss I've been following these forums for riding tips but some additional information became clear yesterday as I rode SS for the first time but I'm against swapping parts before 30 days of riding. I'm a believer in this because I feel I can get comfortable with one type setup and try to make them all ride similar then why get a new bike. My plan is to learn to love it stock. No gearing changes, nothing except pedals, tubeless and grips. The seat felt good for the short time I got to enjoy it. I now face the challenge of stand up and man up.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

DPeper said:


> Rough  I'm use to a transition convert 29er. Got the Unit to improve my climbing skill and ability. Plus it really was stock. Tubes in and pumped up hard. I am learning how to ride it aswell. However about the bike rather than my lack of skill.
> It rode super stiff and responsive. The standing pedaling position seems to glue the rear to the ground. It never broke free ascending under full power and body english. Also set it up tubeless today and ffound tape was pre-installed in the rim. Wow love these rims and how the tire bead locks in. It was awesome. I rode rigid rigid for 9 miles, climbed 850 vertical feet in route and averaged 9.6 mph. I was pleased with this knowing once I get the bike setup and learn how to ride it that speed shouldjump a bit. Have been fighting off tennis elbow this year from riding and felt some soreness after the ride  may be forced to fork it. We'll see.


You should post these and some close up pictures of the frame over in the 2013 Kona Unit thread towards the bottom of the first page here in the single speed forum. Good info there too.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*Surly 1x1*






Surly 1x1 fork/frame
SE 170's cranks 36t Profile sprocket
White Industries 18t freewheel
26x2.5 Maxxis Hookworm
Sun Fat mammoth rims
XT hydraulic disc brakes


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


> Looks really good, how does it ride with the 650b wheels?


Am pleased with how it handles, though to be honest I never rode it with 26" tires so I don't have any real basis for comparison.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

DPeper said:


> Rough  I'm use to a transition convert 29er. Got the Unit to improve my climbing skill and ability. Plus it really was stock. Tubes in and pumped up hard. I am learning how to ride it aswell. However about the bike rather than my lack of skill.
> It rode super stiff and responsive. The standing pedaling position seems to glue the rear to the ground. It never broke free ascending under full power and body english. Also set it up tubeless today and ffound tape was pre-installed in the rim. Wow love these rims and how the tire bead locks in. It was awesome. I rode rigid rigid for 9 miles, climbed 850 vertical feet in route and averaged 9.6 mph. I was pleased with this knowing once I get the bike setup and learn how to ride it that speed shouldjump a bit. Have been fighting off tennis elbow this year from riding and felt some soreness after the ride  may be forced to fork it. We'll see.


Running a bar with more than 5° sweep or so causes elbow issues for me. Especially when running a rigid fork.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## japhle (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

boostin said:


>


beautiful machine.


----------



## trout_smith (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice Jamis rebuild. Love to see the older frames kickin around.


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

New tan-wall Ardent 2.4s


----------



## Blitz Cycle Works (Dec 31, 2012)

Custom Blitz Cycleworks Titanium 29er with Paragon sliders. I've been running it geared but decided it was time to ditch the triggers and go singlespeed. Just in time for Iceman Cometh Challenge in Traverse City this last weekend.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

*wanted to try a new setup on cheap- Nashbar Bees Knees 650b with 29r front wheel/tire*


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

fewg8;10793855[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 844536[/ATTACH][/QUO
> 
> I'm interested in hearing the verdict. How does it ride? How did it ride as a fully 650b?


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

The jury is still out. 
1. C-C is way too short , 23in on an XL!
I usually ride a large, and it is still a little cramped

2. Weight. I haven't weighed it yet, and I don't have to.
For the price, it passes.

3. It obviously was not built for Mtbing.
Narrow bars, street gearing, hardasarock seat are gone

I've only had time for one short ride before making the tweaks. I can tell you now, I would not like it without the 29 front wheel. It makes the ride livelier and more fun. Not as fun ad dropping a few pounds from it. but oh well


----------



## Poliça (Sep 3, 2013)

*Bianchi W.U.S.S.*








I've been hunting for a WUSS for a while and recently found this one as a frame and fork combo on the Colorado Craigslist. Haven't hit the trails with it yet.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Poliça said:


> I've been hunting for a WUSS for a while and recently found this one as a frame and fork combo on the Colorado Craigslist. Haven't hit the trails with it yet.


Cool. Are these 650b compatible?


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Poliça (Sep 3, 2013)

J3SSEB said:


> Cool. Are these 650b compatible?


They are, but unfortunately for me, a new wheelset isn't in the budget until after the holidays.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

'97 Hardrock
700c wheelset
36-16 magic gear
BMX caliper on front
32mm Speedmax tyres
B17
Surly Open Bar


----------



## Poliça (Sep 3, 2013)

*Bianchi W.U.S.S.*

Some rigid fork
Avid BB7 185mm and 180mm Discs 
Avid Speed Dial SL brake levers 
Thomson Elite 90mm stem and post
Charge Spoon Saddle
WTB SpeedDiscs wheels
Raceface Downhill 
Blackspire Mono 36t


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just got a new Salsa El Mariachi Ti frame and transferred the parts over from my Giant XTC 2 and got a spacer kit and cog. Looking forward to slowly upgrading the parts to the level of the frame.


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Poliça said:


> Some rigid fork
> Avid BB7 185mm and 180mm Discs
> Avid Speed Dial SL brake levers
> Thomson Elite 90mm stem and post
> ...


Some Fine Honeys in the background.


----------



## japhle (Oct 9, 2013)

That Bianchi WUSS looks super rad, those red pedals make me think of a cat with red snow booties on.

It looks like a relatively narrow bars too, which is something I think is cool. I'm not a fan of how 27"+ bars look on a rigid bike.


----------



## nerkabike (Nov 11, 2013)

*My bike*

Haven't been to the forums in ages. Hope I post this correctly. Here's a photo of my ride. Just replaced worn out tires with some Hans Damps. Good timing as things are getting muddier.


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

Blitz Cycle Works said:


> View attachment 844493
> 
> 
> Custom Blitz Cycleworks Titanium 29er with Paragon sliders. I've been running it geared but decided it was time to ditch the triggers and go singlespeed. Just in time for Iceman Cometh Challenge in Traverse City this last weekend.


Nice bike. What manitou fork are you running and what are your thoughts on it overall? Considering one myself.


----------



## onlyoyster99 (Jul 14, 2011)

Behold the el-cheapo singlespeedo! It's a 96 rockhopper I converted to ss using a cheap kit. It's the most fun bike I've ever ridden. 

Total invested (including the bike):$100

Sent from my C6606 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Poliça said:


> View attachment 844931
> 
> I've been hunting for a WUSS for a while and recently found this one as a frame and fork combo on the Colorado Craigslist. Haven't hit the trails with it yet.


Sweet rig. I had a SASS a few years back and it was a blast- my first SS, in fact. What fork is that? Looks almost like a 29er fork...

Your brake levers make my wrists hurt just looking at them!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> Cool. Are these 650b compatible?


As was mentioned they are.
http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-650b/post-your-bianchi-ss-650b-conversion-829979.html

I would also imagine that the A-C measurement on that WUSS no-name fork is something like 445. Which slackens the HTA a bit, probably equates to a 100mm sus fork is my guess. I would lower that personally, but if you like the ride then roll on. I look forward to seeing your conversion if you are heading that direction. Obviously, I would recommend it.


----------



## Poliça (Sep 3, 2013)

alshead said:


> Sweet rig. I had a SASS a few years back and it was a blast- my first SS, in fact. What fork is that? Looks almost like a 29er fork...
> 
> Your brake levers make my wrists hurt just looking at them!


Yeah, I've no clue what kind of fork it came with my example, but definitely looks like it can fit at least a 27.5 wheel/tire combo, which should be here Thursday.



dbhammercycle said:


> As was mentioned they are.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-650b/post-your-bianchi-ss-650b-conversion-829979.html
> 
> ...I would lower that personally, but if you like the ride then roll on. I look forward to seeing your conversion if you are heading that direction. Obviously, I would recommend it.


Honestly, I'm not certain what i like just yet since I'm new to good bikes It came with that fork that i'll probably change due to the steerer tube being too short for me to add spacers. But, yeah, 650b conversion is on the way.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

@Polica I think the fork has a 445 A-C roughly. I ride with a Salsa cro-moto 425 A-C and I also have the 445. 650b will fit easily, you can fit a 29er wheel in that fork. The reason I would choose a shorter A-C fork is that the SS series were not designed for front suspension. However, there really isn't a problem unless you don't like the increased slacker angle and feel that handling is sluggish. You've found a pretty nice ride for your first good bike, good components too.
I don't know if you've checked out the link I slipped in there, but there is another WUSS rider that's posted recently. You can ask specifics about your rear triangle should you have any questions. I won't speak for him, but I think most of us here just love talking bout our rides. I look forward to seeing your conversion. Happy rollin'!


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

nerkabike said:


> Haven't been to the forums in ages. Hope I post this correctly. Here's a photo of my ride. Just replaced worn out tires with some Hans Damps. Good timing as things are getting muddier.
> 
> View attachment 846038


Is it just the camera angle or are your crank arms really short?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

kikoraa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This should've been posted in BadA$$ singlespeed thread.


----------



## rilijin (Apr 10, 2010)

After a year of collecting parts and spending more time reading these boards than I should have, here she is:

On One Inbred 29er LTD SS
Salsa Chromoto grande fork
Raceface stem, bars, seatpost, cranks, chainrings, etc
Avid BB7s (with 180mm rotors)
Stans flows on Chris Kings

I'm still dialing in the fit, and may change out for a shorter stem and flat bars in time, but this bike is amazing. Coming from a background of derailers and 26" full squish, I built this not knowing whether I would even LIKE rigid or singlespeed. Now, I can't imagine riding much else. She's built like a tank, climbs like a billy goat, descends flawlessly, and rails through corners. All it needs a better engine.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ Nice bike. Simple, yet well thought out. Trail looks sweet too!


----------



## Ktom300 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Sir 9*

Been a while since one was posted.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

out for her first ride - how the f*** do you people ride rigids? Home trail is fairly rocky/choppy and my arms/wrists/hands feel like death right now (I was pretty good about no deathgrip and being centered and still suffered!)


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

^ Give it some time. You will get used to it. And if not, just put a suspension fork on it.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## nerkabike (Nov 11, 2013)

solo-x said:


> Is it just the camera angle or are your crank arms really short?


Must be camera angle. They are 180 White Industries ENO cranks


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Shamrok: I have been using football lineman gloves on my full rigid. I am almost 60 so am more sensitive to the hand/arm problems than I used to be. Lineman gloves solved it. Also, they tend to run small so order one size larger.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

shamrok said:


> out for her first ride - how the f*** do you people ride rigids? Home trail is fairly rocky/choppy and my arms/wrists/hands feel like death right now (I was pretty good about no deathgrip and being centered and still suffered!)
> View attachment 846622


Don't know about the origin8 fork but the boat anchor surly forks I've ridden were about as you describe. A nicer steel fork or a carbon fork can make a world of difference. It probably doesn't compare to a suspension fork (I've actually never ridden one but hope to someday) but doesn't clang off the rocks quite as much, and flexes enough to take a bit of edge off the hits. Cheaper too  The cheapest thing you can do is probably lower your tire pressure


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

shamrok said:


> out for her first ride - how the f*** do you people ride rigids? Home trail is fairly rocky/choppy and my arms/wrists/hands feel like death right now (I was pretty good about no deathgrip and being centered and still suffered!)
> View attachment 846622


loop bars. once i tried them i can't go back. and setting the bars fairly high helps, too.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

AlexCuse said:


> Don't know about the origin8 fork but the boat anchor surly forks I've ridden were about as you describe. A nicer steel fork or a carbon fork can make a world of difference. It probably doesn't compare to a suspension fork (I've actually never ridden one but hope to someday) but doesn't clang off the rocks quite as much, and flexes enough to take a bit of edge off the hits. Cheaper too  The cheapest thing you can do is probably lower your tire pressure


already running 20psi on a geax sturdy 2.4 up front!

as noted above i also suspect alot of pain was due to this being the first outing on the bike.


----------



## japhle (Oct 9, 2013)

shamrok said:


> out for her first ride - how the f*** do you people ride rigids? Home trail is fairly rocky/choppy and my arms/wrists/hands feel like death right now (I was pretty good about no deathgrip and being centered and still suffered!)


No idea how you're riding but IMO the best way to ride choppy trails on a rigid is to be out of the saddle where it's needed. If you need to be out of the saddle the whole time to comply with the bumps then so be it. You'll probably need to concentrate on your line choice first and then pay some mind into letting the bike move underneath you. the smoother you are over top the bike the better.

if the track is tight enough you'll tend to be slowed by the turns anyway so if you're already out of the saddle then you can get into sprinting to the next corner


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*Fatties Fit Fine*

Finally put my Duro Wildlife Leopard 26x3.0 tires.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Hairnet said:


>


Nice, this shot makes me want to get out on my bike right now, but there is this...Alerts: Calgary, Alberta: City of Calgary - The Weather Network


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

bugly64 said:


> Finally put my Duro Wildlife Leopard 26x3.0 tires.


those bars look err.... interesting. nice bike otherway! didn't you think of removing the V-brake studs?


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

Hairnet said:


>


why do you run a chain-tensioner on a sliding dropouted frame?


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

I am going to mountain bike bars very soon. And I will be getting the canti's removed also. Any suggestions on handlebars?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I decide to make this bike for uphill race. I just realized that this frame doesn't have any flex when climb feels good climb with BB73.

It's a DJ frame with barend and alloy rigid fork - it looks stupid but climb like a mountain goat XD.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (May 6, 2013)

It does not look stupid; looks mean 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

rilijin said:


> After a year of collecting parts and spending more time reading these boards than I should have, here she is:
> 
> On One Inbred 29er LTD SS
> Salsa Chromoto grande fork
> ...


Man, I'de ride rigid if I had trails that looked like carpet!


----------



## froutts (Feb 9, 2010)

Pic of my new kona unit 29er. I'm 41, coming from a carbon full suspension 26 xc bike yet this bike makes me feel like I'm 16 again ! It is just so much fun. I commute about 18 km a day on it, take it on the trails with the long fireroad and trail climbs I have always ridden, and apart from steep twisty rocky singletrack I don't miss the lack of suspension at all. New to rigid steel single speed mtb and already I'm hooked!

Question to you more experienced though, descending on hard corners, I hear and feel rotor on pads, something is flexing and it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable, like it is just not quite solid enough. Skewers are tight. Likely the wtb i 23 rims or the kona p2 fork? And is it a concern?


----------



## froutts (Feb 9, 2010)

Photo


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

Kisherceg said:


> why do you run a chain-tensioner on a sliding dropouted frame?


I have it set as a dingle-drive and ideally the chain tension would remain the same on the different gear ratios. Unfortunately it is a lot looser on the dirt gear - I may just get a larger cog and see how that works out. The wheel is all the way forward for short wheelbase.


froutts said:


> Question to you more experienced though, descending on hard corners, I hear and feel rotor on pads, something is flexing and it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable, like it is just not quite solid enough. Skewers are tight. Likely the wtb i 23 rims or the kona p2 fork? And is it a concern?


You should be fine with good solid skewers. I have Shimano XT skewers but was previously using older Sunshine steel skewers.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (May 6, 2013)

It is nothing to be concerned about. Hughe wheels with steel frame, rotor has to rub on pads...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## froutts (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, will try xt skewers if I get the chance. Guessed it might be just the normal flex. Would other wheels be stiffer, or are the wtb as good as the others? Thanks


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

froutts said:


> Pic of my new kona unit 29er. I'm 41, coming from a carbon full suspension 26 xc bike yet this bike makes me feel like I'm 16 again ! It is just so much fun. I commute about 18 km a day on it, take it on the trails with the long fireroad and trail climbs I have always ridden, and apart from steep twisty rocky singletrack I don't miss the lack of suspension at all. New to rigid steel single speed mtb and already I'm hooked!
> 
> Question to you more experienced though, descending on hard corners, I hear and feel rotor on pads, something is flexing and it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable, like it is just not quite solid enough. Skewers are tight. Likely the wtb i 23 rims or the kona p2 fork? And is it a concern?


I ride a Unit as well. I don't know what flexing you are feeling. I weigh 200 and feel no flex at all. My only guess is it's the stock wheels. I don't remember feeling any excess flex from mine but I only put one ride on them before replacing them.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

froutts said:


> I hear and feel rotor on pads, something is flexing and it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable, like it is just not quite solid enough. Skewers are tight. Likely the wtb i 23 rims or the kona p2 fork? And is it a concern?


It's not the wheel flexing that's pinging the rotors. The hub would have to be flexing at the rotor-bolts, but if it's all skewered tightly, that's not likely the issue. I'm not sure what size rotors you're running up front, but larger rotors are more prone to pinging on the pads.

The flex is coming from that P2 fork.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

Yep, that's the fork flexing. Not a concern. I only weigh 170 and I get that on corners. Just the nature of the steel and fork shape. Does nor mean fork is weak or going to snap. 

I've taken a few 2 and 3 ft drops on the Unit and P2 fork when following the lines of friends on FS bikes. You really feel it flex on landing (force has to go somewhere), but it survives fine.


----------



## Cusco (Aug 21, 2011)

My Moots just converted to SS. Two rides on her thus far and really enjoying the change from geared. Used a Beer Components EBB for the conversion.


----------



## mayonayze (Aug 7, 2012)

Will post build-sheet and more pics later.


----------



## Cale Maybin (Apr 10, 2011)

Raleigh 26,first "mountain bike" I ever bought, used spare parts to put back together. Also took the guts out of my old 29er fork and put in this one, now it has a lockout. The more I ride small wheels, the less I like my 29er. Just need a good excuse to buy the Nashbar 650b, I think its the wheel sized for me.


----------



## tall_mspboy (Nov 25, 2013)

Just picked up this SS 69er. Feeling like clipless is the next move.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, so it has been a while. I'm not going to lie, I think I rode my mtb (ss of course) only twice this summer. Seriously, I guess I was just a little burned out after finally reaching a point where I felt I had finished building the bike. I did spend a lot of time on a road bike however (I know, I suck). In may that even fizzled out and I was back in the gym learning the Olympic lifts and doing Crossfit (of all things). But things changed again this past week when I picked up a new toy from a friend. It's a SS! Rigid! 26er! It's not that expensive as he actually ordered it from Walmart but it does have a full cromo frame/fork. And if you know me, the rest of the parts won't be on there for too long! Ok, well maybe longer than normal as money has been tight lately.

None the less, this thing is a frickn blast. I have a few issues with it in stock trim but have ordered parts to help fix that.

1. The handle bars are wider than what I ride on my 29 but I can adapt to that. But the odd thing is that they don't bend back much and feel like the bar is just frickn straight. I have 3 other bars I can slap on there but they are all 31.8 and the stock one is a 25.2 or so (bmx size). So a new stem had to be ordered. I ordered a Spank Spike stem in a 50mm and it should be here towards the end of the week I guess.

2. Knowing that the stock wheels are cheap I headed to my local shop to ask my buddy (the owner) how I should go about getting a wheel set for it since everything is bolt on. I know I could run a SS disc hub which would be bolt on but just about everything out there is a cassette style hub (Hope, King...) and I don't want a freewheel. I actually want a BMX driver style hub. Low and behold he just happened to have a DMR hub in black that he was going to use for his new project but opted to go with some color and ordered some Profiles (I don't have that sort of cash). He made a deal with me and is going to build the whole rear wheel for me (new rim, spokes, nips...) for $200 so that should also be done by the end of the week. That will leave the front wheel (which has a teal colored rim). For now I'll let that stay on there and worry about it later.

3. Knowing that the new rear wheel is going to have an 11t driver, I would now need to order a new chainwheel. Picked up a Stolen (brand name is Stolen) for $23 off the bay last night that will be a 25t rather than the 33t that came on it.

4. Picked up a Stolen Thermolite seat post as well. The stock one is Alu but some what long and I don't feel like cutting it. Again, should be here towards the end of the week.

I think that is about it. The new rear wheel will be all black w/ the goal of blacking out the whole bike and eventually running some colored handle bar for a little pop of color. I suspect that I will eventually replace the cranks as well but for now, I'm just going to ride the thing.

Posted up some pics in the daily ride thread of where I went on Sat w/ it. Our pump track near our local trails has grown over the summer and we now have 3 6 foot tall plus table top jumps. Talk about a fun time! Gotta get up the courage to just commit to full blown jump. I wimped out damn near every time. I cleared them but we are talking inches here! I'm sure if there are other folks out there hitting them, I'll push myself a little more but being by myself just wasn't getting it done.

View attachment 849721


I changed out the pics as I got my new rear wheel, stem, bar (barrowed from a friend) a Hayes rear hydro brake (yes the cable is a little long but that will be fixed-also barrowed/given to me). New front hub should arrive today but will then have to order a new rim and have built. Debating on a new S&M fork but this is because the stock fork apparently isn't true. I thought the stem was crooked but after playing around with it and then the front wheel, I found that the fork is somewhat off. Irritating for sure.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Next upgrade I would make would be a front brake.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

my parts bin build. first SS (to compliment my Spark 29er Carbon), all it, opposite ends of the spectrum


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

yourdaguy said:


> Next upgrade I would make would be a front brake.


Funny, I was thinking about taking the back one off! Seriously though, no need for a front brake. it's not a trail bike and will pretty much only see use on the pump track and local jumps here and there.

This is my trail bike:






I think I'm good.


----------



## Flatlyne (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn Cusco, that Moots is sexy.


----------



## Raab (May 31, 2011)

My peace


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Surly Pugsley*

My Pug in SS mode.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Air 9 Carbon*









My Beast
Med Air 9 carbon
Niner Bars/Seat Post
Rock Shox World Cup Fork
White Industries Hubs/Stans Crest Rims
White Industries freewheel
Modified Shimano M960 Crank (not in this pic)
Avid XO Brakeset
Wipperman Stainless Chain
Selle Italia Gel Flow Max Saddle

Built the bike from scratch, piece by piece. Love riding this thing.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

+1 love da moots BTW


----------



## rlh184 (Sep 11, 2013)

My new frame came in. Love it. El Mar, small


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*carve SS*

my carve ned overend #54


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn that Carve is cool.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

sroman said:


> my carve ned overend #54


I don't know you. But I officially dislike you.

Not really.

Sick bike.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## LucidMTB (Apr 21, 2012)

Here it is, My first single speed...

Brand new...
















From my second ride...









and here it is during yesterday's ride (it was a bit muddy, so I had to cut the ride short so I didn't damage the trails)...









2012 Kona Unit, a rigid Singlespeed 29er. I picked up a little over a week ago and I love it. It's so much fun.
I have some work do to on it. Remove the bashguard. Need to replace the brakes with Avid Elixir 5 (they just arrived today) and replace the pedals with Azonic Flat Irons.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

1SPD said:


> Ok, so it has been a while. I'm not going to lie, I think I rode my mtb (ss of course) only twice this summer. Seriously, I guess I was just a little burned out after finally reaching a point where I felt I had finished building the bike. I did spend a lot of time on a road bike however (I know, I suck). In may that even fizzled out and I was back in the gym learning the Olympic lifts and doing Crossfit (of all things). But things changed again this past week when I picked up a new toy from a friend. It's a SS! Rigid! 26er! It's not that expensive as he actually ordered it from Walmart but it does have a full cromo frame/fork. And if you know me, the rest of the parts won't be on there for too long! Ok, well maybe longer than normal as money has been tight lately.
> 
> None the less, this thing is a frickn blast. I have a few issues with it in stock trim but have ordered parts to help fix that.
> 
> ...


Hey dude, congrats on your new bike. These little bikes are all about the most amount of smiles per pedal stroke. Not having a saddle to sit on will make you stronger, it's like riding around on a stair climbing excercise machine on wheels, you'll really notice when you get back on your SS mountain bike and get up out of the saddle to climb. I have to warn you though, riding thses bikes can be highly addictive and like me you may start looking for deals on even smaller versions.

Trail riding the 20"


S&M Perfect 10 bar made it so much more comfortable.


The 24" exploring parking lot roof tops. I've installed 8.5" bars since the photo was taken.


Hitting the dirt jumps this summer on the 20"






Have FUN on your new ride!!


----------



## Lavall (Nov 21, 2013)

Lynskey Ridgeline 29SL


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

canfield nimble 9, old pic so now i have a dropper, zee brakes, 30" bars & soon carbon wheels


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

fishwrinkle said:


> canfield nimble 9, old pic so now i have a dropper, zee brakes, 30" bars & soon carbon wheels


What carbon wheels will you buy?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

derby. i'm looking at early spring, hopefully there isn't a price hike by then


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Just got my new Crave SS. 21 pounds, 6 oz with pedals and a cage. Insane weight for a bike at this price point.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ Wow, that's a great weight for a stock bike! Looks good too!


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's my first SS! Just finished building it up and have three rides on it. I kind of went the lightweight yet tough/rideable route. Got most my carbon stuff from Peter at XMiPlay

Frame: Carbon IP-057
Fork: Carbon IP-FK052
Wheels: Carbon IP-M935C AM 35mm
Tires: 2.35 Ikons
Bars: SixC 785mm Carbon
Crankset: XX1 w/ BEER EBB
Seat Post: IP-SP7 Carbon
Brakes: XT w/ 160mm rotors

Weight as seen (w/o water bottle): 19lbs


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ufdah said:


> Here's my first SS! Just finished building it up and have three rides on it. I kind of went the lightweight yet tough/rideable route. Got most my carbon stuff from Peter at XMiPlay
> 
> Frame: Carbon IP-057
> Fork: Carbon IP-FK052
> ...


Nice! I'm doing something very similar this winter. Any issues with the BEER? I've been communicating with Peter. How was your experience with him?


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

The BEER BB has been awesome, only 20 miles though. I used Teflon paste similar to Oateys and it works just as advertised, creak free. Everything with Peter was great, no problems there.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

black mamba | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

My Bike Island and spare parts SS. I always wanted a single speed, and when the Spearfish went down for a month for a full suspension rebuild,....the wife approved the purchase. I had no idea how comfortable steel was. This pic was toward the end of the build as you can see there is still not a front brake on the bike. I have several hundred miles on the bike now and find it to be my go to more times than not.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*U.A.S.S. or E.U.S.S*

That is the Ugly A$$ Single Speed or Especially Ugly Single Speed...

But to me it is still beautiful, even with the missing knobs on the rear tire...


----------



## DavezFever (Mar 8, 2007)

Ufdah said:


> Here's my first SS! Just finished building it up and have three rides on it. I kind of went the lightweight yet tough/rideable route. Got most my carbon stuff from Peter at XMiPlay
> 
> Frame: Carbon IP-057
> Fork: Carbon IP-FK052
> ...


What chain and rear cog are you using with your xx1 crank? Any chain guide or running it without one?


----------



## JohnnyPaycheck (Aug 28, 2013)

Just finished my first singlespeed build last month. I'm hooked. Absolutely love it so far. Thanks to all of you who posted about the voodoo soukri and helped me pull the trigger. 

Frame: 19" Voodoo Soukri (CR-MO Steel)
Fork: Soul Cycles Dillinger 4.0 485mm (CR-MO Steel)
Brakes: Shimano Deore Hydraulic Disc
Rotors: Shimano SM-RT66 SLX 6-Bolt (160-mm)
Crankset: Shimano ZEE, 34T Ring, 175mm crankarms
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT M770 External Bearing (68 mm)
Rear Cog: Surly 3/32" x 20T
Headset: Chris King 1 1/8" NoThreadSet
Rims: Stans Arch EX
Hubs F/R: DT Swiss 350
Tires: Tioga Psycho Genius 2.35" x 29" (Tubeless)
Saddle: Selle Italia SL Flow Mountain 
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 27.2
Stem: Easton Vice AM, 85mm, 6 deg. 
Bars: PRO XCR Riser Scandium OS MTB
Chain: KMC X8.93 Chain Silver, 7.1mm


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

lewisfoto said:


> That is the Ugly A$$ Single Speed or Especially Ugly Single Speed...


This naming scheme is misleading, I was a little disappointed to see spesh and not Bianchi but whatever. I will admit I like ugly bikes, there is something wrong with a ride that it too clean and pretty. However, I do love to see a clean and pretty ride turn dirty and ugly. Be careful you don't puncture that tire too far away from civilization.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> However, I do love to see a clean and pretty ride turn dirty and ugly. Be careful you don't puncture that tire too far away from civilization.


Yeah that tire was replaced after i noticed the knobs missing but i just like the Mad Max like quality of it. Didn't mean to mislead anyone I was just having fun with the familiar nomenclature...

Steven


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

JohnnyPaycheck said:


> Just finished my first singlespeed build last month. I'm hooked. Absolutely love it so far. Thanks to all of you who posted about the voodoo soukri and helped me pull the trigger.
> 
> Frame: 19" Voodoo Soukri (CR-MO Steel)
> Fork: Soul Cycles Dillinger 4.0 485mm (CR-MO Steel)
> ...


That Voodoo is the ****, really like it a lot......nice first SS build with sweet parts...


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

DavezFever said:


> What chain and rear cog are you using with your xx1 crank? Any chain guide or running it without one?


It lo


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

DavezFever said:


> What chain and rear cog are you using with your xx1 crank? Any chain guide or running it without one?


It looks like he's not using the XX1 chainring and instead using a spiderless but it hard to see so I could be wrong.

I to am using a XX1 crankset but with an absolute black spiderlezs ring with no guides and a Chris king rear cog. It works perfectly with zero issues and I pedal my **** hard all the time.


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

Correct, I've got a spiderless 30T MRP Bling Ring, an OnOne Armada 20T rear cog and a KMC Z610HX chain. No chain guide needed with a properly set chain line.

I also just ordered a 32T chainring and 18T cog for a trip to Florida in January. I think those four sprockets should get me through most situations.


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

I'll be taking this bike on a 200km ride on a few hours, should be fun.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*Clean & Cold*

This is the second go around with this frame, at first it was a spare parts build, but after i decided that my other SS frame (misfit) was a little small I built up the KM as the main ride. Had a sus fork on it but after putting the rigid one back on it just looks so damn perfect that I intend to keep it that way. Added a carbon fiber 780mm bar to it also and it offers enough flex to make the rigid not so bad. I love the clean look of the black w/silver bits. next upgrade will be Hadley hubs either gold or silver in color.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Zippy29er said:


> This is the second go around with this frame, at first it was a spare parts build, but after i decided that my other SS frame (misfit) was a little small I built up the KM as the main ride. Had a sus fork on it but after putting the rigid one back on it just looks so damn perfect that I intend to keep it that way. Added a carbon fiber 780mm bar to it also and it offers enough flex to make the rigid not so bad. I love the clean look of the black w/silver bits. next upgrade will be Hadley hubs either gold or silver in color.
> 
> View attachment 854841


Whats yout stem length? I have an 100mm stem and find the 730mm Thomson bar to be the max that is comfortable.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

Cif said:


> Whats yout stem length? I have an 100mm stem and find the 730mm Thomson bar to be the max that is comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


I am running a 50mm Thomson elite x4, I agree that if the stem were longer the width would be a little much. I was at 720 and was always finding myself reaching for extra length of the bar that was not there so the upgrade to 780 was just what the dr ordered.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

nice pic and nice bike. is it a surly 1x1?


----------



## japhle (Oct 9, 2013)

My Jamis Diablo again, with a couple updates recently.









Rode some beach today, makes me wish I had a moonlander since that snowy area that's probably on top of the shoreline looks like some fun to ride. No way I'd be able to do it with these plain knobbed contis.









I recently added and ENO eccentric hub, and replaced the flexy spindle bottom bracket with some sealed 110mm wide BB to match the altered chainline. 









I replaced the 36t salsa chainring for now with some 32t, still using the 18t freewheel for now, my reasoning is that I usually commute west which is most often into the wind, 36x18 was too tall for the speed the wind tends to be in the winter. I'm getting a 16t fixed cog soon that will fit this hub and make it a flipflop as well, so if I really need to I can swap to a taller gearing relatively quickly.

These handlebars are marked as 600mm wide, but I just found out that they may have been cut shorter, hahaha, it doesn't bother me at all though I am tempted to go wider after trying a pugsley with some medium-wide handlebars that were supposedly cut down to about 600mm,


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Kisherceg said:


> nice pic and nice bike. is it a surly 1x1?


thanks
yep, surly 1x1


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

japhle said:


> Rode some beach today, makes me wish I had a moonlander since that snowy area that's probably on top of the shoreline looks like some fun to ride. No way I'd be able to do it with these plain knobbed contis.


Here in So Cal we would not call that frozen terrain your bike is on a "beach." But seriously you must be pretty tough to commute in that weather. My only complaint with the build is the stem looks too clunky and distracts on an otherwise nice build.

Steven


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Picked up a Monocog about a week ago.Finally took it out today and had an absolute blast on it!

Mostly stock,I added a 80mm stem,some DX flats,and borrowed a 12T cog of my BMX cruiser.
Previous owner had the BB7's installed and put on a new (ugly yellow) chain and 32T chainring.


----------



## japhle (Oct 9, 2013)

lewisfoto said:


> Here in So Cal we would not call that frozen terrain your bike is on a "beach." But seriously you must be pretty tough to commute in that weather. My only complaint with the build is the stem looks too clunky and distracts on an otherwise nice build.
> 
> Steven


The sand in the picture probably looks like some kind of frozen brown snow or something, i didn't even think about that. I was riding on the beach, no doubts about it for me, the bits I rode on ranged from frozen sand, occasional soft sand, a thin layer of packable snow and patches of ice. In the couple pics with the bike on the rock I was standing on the beach and then about 4 feet further out it's a build up of ice from lake michigan's waves. I think the parts that I'm thinking about riding on are maybe 5 feet above the sand, no idea if it's actually solid ice, I wouldn't be surprised if it's only a shell, I've lived here long enough to know that the beach isn't shaped like that. this ice starts to rise up above the actual sand which is sloping downward and those ridgey bits about 30 feet horizontally out are about where the current waterline is. There were a few places where there's 3 of those ridges from different times, most of the terrain out on that area looks like a mix of soft fallen snow and slick ice from waves and all of it's very uneven. It would be very fun on a fatbike but no way I'm doing it with my current setup.

What about this stem? https://i.imgur.com/bHKqgQk.jpg I liked the look of that Felt a little better since it had a raw aluminum face plate that goes well with the hubs, seatpost and the original decals but I accidentally stripped that one. but then it's a bontrager stem with a bontrager handlebar so they end up matching pretty well from the front. Or did you mean go to a standard one-piece stem like what your stumpy has? most of the parts that people have told me I should replace were ones out of spare parts bins we had laying around. I think I may have a specilized branded stem that's the same dimensions as this bontrager but it's a bit less big looking. I usually don't pay attention to the looks that much as long as the bike is working properly and in good condition. I've had troubles with the chain falling off repeatedly a few times before I added the eno hub. now it only falls off if the hub's mechanism slips when I didn't tighten it enough.

I think it's not too tough to commute, I'm lucky to have a ~5 mile route to and from work. It's all about the preparation and having the right gear, just like how someone with the right winter gear can take their snowmobile out in the middle of a sub 0F snowstorm. the real heroes are people in "races" like the arrowhead 135 ultra. do or die baby.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice to get a full run down of winter on Lake Michigan. My only thing about the stem was that the rest of the bike is so sleek, with thin tubes and then that stem is thick and clunky looking (for my taste anyway) Some threadless stems are thinner more sleek and I think it would fit the build better. Although don't use my SS bike as a guide of sleekness because I intentionally built that one to be unattractive.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

japhle instead of doing the flip flop, get another chanring and cog and do a dingle speed. You won't even have to adjust the eno when you change gears (as long as you adjust tension on the big ring up front) and you won't have to take the wheel all the way off. You could go with a 33x17 or 34x16. I have my Sir9 set up with 32x20 34x18 for off road use. I just drop the rear wheel a bit, spin the chain off by back peddling, spin the chain on the front then spin the chain on the back let the wheel slide back into place, tighten the QR and go. The 34x16 would be taller gearing than the 32x16 by a little and the 33x20 would be less of a step up depending on what you are looking for. For commuter use, the 34x16 would probably be the ticket.


----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

A couple of small changes since I last posted so I think it warrants another pic from a recent ride while enjoyin' some Irish autumn sunshine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

A few of my converted Superfly Al running 33-18



100km race


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

Sweet Trek! I'm really digging the red on black graphics on the newer Treks.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I did my own thread earlier, but here is my new ride. Raijin 18", xx1 cranks, NSB chainring, cogalicious rear, 32/18 and just lovin it compared to the stiff ass superfly carbon I was on before.


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is my fixie which also has a freewheel on the other side of the hub. Just had it built up and waiting for delivery. I realize it's not a mountain bike but I have a cannondale bad boy and a lot of oeople convert them to SS so i figure I may as well show what I'm building. :thumbsup:


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> I did my own thread earlier, but here is my new ride. Raijin 18", xx1 cranks, NSB chainring, cogalicious rear, 32/18 and just lovin it compared to the stiff ass superfly carbon I was on before.


Very nice! How does the weight compare to the carbon?


----------



## anzi (Aug 23, 2013)

*My new Vitus Dee 29*

Totally stock, I just put a larger cog and v8 pedals on it.


----------



## ohcaras (Mar 14, 2011)

1999 HKEK I just built up to ride on the snowy days. I took the old MZ4 bomber fork from my caldera, and my odyssey bmx cranks from the never ridden bmx bike and built this. I put a super short stem on it and it's actually a pretty fun bike to mess around with. 39/18 ratio at the moment.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

*My new Specialized Crave SL*

Here's what it looked like stock:



I've added:

Stan's Arch EX/DT 240S/ DT Revolution wheelset.
XT Pedals
S-Works Carbon Seat post
Specialized Romin Expert Ti saddle
Syntace f109 Stem
s-works overendz bar ends - <3
ESI grips
Changed gearing to 32x18



btw: Trading Sram XX1 Crankset BB30, 175mm Q156 for GXP version
Specialized S-Works Low rise carbon handle bars for Carbon Flat Bars.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

That looks like it is perfect. I am doing something very similar in aluminum (except the same fork). How much heavier will my bike be?


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

My 456 Evo =)


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ Liking that colour scheme. What travel on the fork? - looks long


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> What travel on the fork? - looks long


Thanks) 140mm (and it is coil spring!), ideal for this frame I think after 150mm sektor and 120mm reba.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

dvn said:


> Very nice! How does the weight compare to the carbon?


IIRC the fly (size large) was 25ish? but it was a 3x10. I didn't measure frame only, but just picking it up now with all the components off the carbon is no doubt lighter.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Beautiful Bike! Would love to see MORE pics and a ride report on the Frame and I9's....



mayonayze said:


> Will post build-sheet and more pics later.
> 
> View attachment 849224


----------



## justin146 (Dec 23, 2013)

My single speed started life as a State FGFS. It isnt finished just yet- I am waiting on a new fork so i can add front brakes, and my 22t rear cog.

State "Massacre" FGFS
22t freewheel cog/reversible hub/ 16t freewheel
36t front
29x2.00 Kenda Slant 6
Specialized carbon front fork (awaiting delivery)


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

My rigid chinese carbon, 16 lbs of pure momentum. 38x24


----------



## Sam Goldenberg (Dec 17, 2010)

neat bike. Pretty dang light, too. If shedding weight is priority though, why not use smaller chainring and cog w/ approximate same ratio? 32X20 for instance. Less chain, less cog. Cool rig either way.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ and following this theme, if you're going Chinese carbon frame why not Chinese carbon rims as well...?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> ^^ and following this theme, if you're going Chinese carbon frame why not Chinese carbon rims as well...?


Well it could be that you can get a nice Chinese carbon frame for ~$500 or less and by the time you get decent hubs and spokes even if you know how to build the wheels yourself it is around $800 or more for a nice wheelset. (I know you can get the prebuilt with Novatec hubs for ~$700- but I don't completely trust those hubs and would rather build my own).

The LB wheels are almost the best thing ever, but if you have an old frame, the frame upgrade might be the best bang for the buck.

(this is my reasoning and maybe shreddr has other resoning but I thought this might shed some light).


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

yourdaguy said:


> Well it could be that you can get a nice Chinese carbon frame for ~$500 or less and by the time you get decent hubs and spokes even if you know how to build the wheels yourself it is around $800 or more for a nice wheelset. (I know you can get the prebuilt with Novatec hubs for ~$700- but I don't completely trust those hubs and would rather build my own).
> 
> The LB wheels are almost the best thing ever, but if you have an old frame, the frame upgrade might be the best bang for the buck.
> 
> (this is my reasoning and maybe shreddr has other resoning but I thought this might shed some light).


Sure I get that, it's just that it looks like he's got a really expensive - Mavic crossmax or something similar - wheelset on there and could have saved some money on that as well if Chinese carbon is his thing. But I get your point about the wheel building...
Happy Christmas!


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Dltd


----------



## Civilense (Mar 21, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Hammer 29er


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

A work in progress:



I still need a saddle and a rear disc. At this point I'm at 20 lbs (hair over 9 kg) despite the massive bar and stem.

Once I have it up and running I'll take it to a specific "handling rollercoaster" to see if I can lower and extend the cockpit. I understand that with a regular frame designed for a riser I'll have to compromise when using a drop bar, but fewer spacers would look much better.


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Dltd


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's mine all completed and ready to ride. Not a mountain bike by any means but has a fixed wheel/free wheel set up in the rear on a flip/flop hub. Just finished putting on the lights and adjusting things.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

1SPDBING said:


> Nice build so far, have you looked for a Voodoo Nakisi stem? I know they might be hard to find now. But I'm pretty sure it would place your bars about the same height and distance you have now. I do know what you mean about a drop bar set up though. I just switched from the Voodoo Nakisi stem and a Ragley Luxy bar. It's a whole different feel, not bad just different. Plus the looks you get, people often thought I put MTB tires on a cross bike.


I've seen that stem and didn't really think it's the ticket here. There's a concern of leverage at the upper part of the headset and durability of the steerer tube, which is carbon. Many manufacturers state a maximum build height, but using a tall stem instead of a bunch of spacers doesn't really change the leverage. Also it doesn't look much better than a fistful of spacers. 

I do have a short Ritchey stem with a 35° angle. I might give it another try. In my previous setup it was too long and the bar was too low, but the frame was 5 mm longer and the fork was 15 mm shorter.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

"Many manufacturers state a maximum build height, but using a tall stem instead of a bunch of spacers doesn't really change the leverage." 


I would think it would change the leverage quite a bit... your stem would be closer to the bearing of the headset leaving less steer tube exposed up top which equals less stress on the steer tube?


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

maximo said:


> "Many manufacturers state a maximum build height, but using a tall stem instead of a bunch of spacers doesn't really change the leverage."
> 
> I would think it would change the leverage quite a bit... your stem would be closer to the bearing of the headset leaving less steer tube exposed up top which equals less stress on the steer tube?


I could be totally wrong though?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Saul Lumikko said:


> ...but using a tall stem instead of a bunch of spacers doesn't really change the leverage. Also it doesn't look much better than a fistful of spacers.


I don't know if this will help you either, but I've been tweaking a dirtdrop build for the last few months, and just saw this stem:









ergotec - Ahead Stem High-Charisma

45deg with 90 or 110 length. My steerer isn't carbon so I don't really have the leverage concerns, but right now I'm running a 35deg/60mm and am debating whether this would be an improvement. But I'm also debating whether it would look weird or good.


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Dltd


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

LD Replica Stem - a set on Flickr


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I wasn't going to post mine here, until I saw Gus post his. My first single speed since I was a kid. Used for commuting to work and just screwing around. Started as a fixed/single speed flip flop, but was changed to a single speed with coaster brake. 46/16 and it is absolutely perfect for my ride. Not pictured with commuter lights. Upgrades include Specialized Armadillo tires, Fyxation track grips, Shimano coaster hub laced to Origin8 deep V wheel with black spokes/nipples, Specialized Avatar saddle and a black Incredibell.










Now, before you scream total hipster!!! I'm not. I just wanted a simple bike that was pretty plain, low maintenance, and I wanted a full set of Aerospoke wheels ever since I first laid eyes on them. Got a sweet deal on a used front wheel, but the rear doesn't have the option that I want, so I only have the front for now. I am not skinny, don't wear skinny jeans, don't drink PBR, and don't have thick rim glasses.


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> I wasn't going to post mine here, until I saw Gus post his. My first single speed since I was a kid. Used for commuting to work and just screwing around. Started as a fixed/single speed flip flop, but was changed to a single speed with coaster brake. 46/16 and it is absolutely perfect for my ride. Not pictured with commuter lights. Upgrades include Specialized Armadillo tires, Fyxation track grips, Shimano coaster hub laced to Origin8 deep V wheel with black spokes/nipples, Specialized Avatar saddle and a black Incredibell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on the bike shuttle one time and listened to this messenger tell a story about how he got so mad some guy called him a hipster and he responded "Dude I listen to metal, I'm a metalhead"
Who cares what you ride or who you are. Ride your ****ing bike.
I wear skinny jeans, listen to emo, and drink PBR and do not apologize for it.
[/rant]


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

lol, hipster. to be cool by being anti-cool, not cool


----------



## justin146 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine is coming along. Fork is installed- just need a chain and front brake now.


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

*Another Carve with a Chisel*



This is a 17.5" Carve on it's first real ride. I did a shakedown 12 miler earlier, and changed the brakes after that.







Impressions are very favorable. Coming from a lighter titanium 26" SS that I love, I was not expecting a large advantage from the 29" bike. The 29'er is a better descender in most situations, although the ti 26er is much more plush, if rigid mtbs can really be called plush.

The Chisel fork is really rigid.

I climbed faster and set some PRs on Strava with the 29er, so it is faster, but I am also in a bit better shape, plus I did not drink the night before. Therefore - Results are inconclusive.

Some climbing switchbacks I usually make were not made on the 29er. I think I can clean them if I can develop more skill. Different character. The wheelbase is close, but the bigger wheel seems to run out of trail, and I had a ***** of a time getting the flick-over timing just right without washing out the front.



Some unorthodox appointments include a King Cage top-cap water bottle mount, and bar-ends that have tools inside of them. I tested the tools on the trail, and they worked good, did not rattle, and the bar-ends are essential for me. With these grips I can keep the bar in a good place for steep descending and have the bar-ends ready for attacking the steep hills etc.



BB5 brake in the rear actually works good enough due to the new Magura Storm rotor, which increased friction a huge amount. On the front is a Magura Marta mated to a Storm 203 rotor. Super braking power is good. This combination is far superior to my 26er SS.



440 gram claimed Titec Berserker El Norte saddle is a heavy luxury appointment that may or may not look good, depending, but I liked it a lot, and it will stay there. The back has a good handle. The thing is long and comfy. I move around a lot when I ride, and the top of this saddle has a special surface that is kind of grippy, which is very good on the climbs.

The seat post is something I found which matches the frame.



Stoked.


----------



## lemonchili (Feb 21, 2013)

*Budget build up*

I've done some experiments converting three old bikes to single-speed and I learned a few things for this build. This is the first time I've built up a bike from just a frame and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.

It's definitely a budget build, I would've liked disc brakes but decided to keep the cost down for now. Most of the moving parts are new except the wheels, everything else is bits and pieces I had.

The frame is unknown, I got it with a bunch of old bikes I bought off ebay. It could be an old Raleigh or Jamis, or maybe a Wheeler? It's pretty light at 2.1kg's.

When finished the bike weighed in at 11.9kg's which I am really happy about considering the low cost. I've only taken it on one proper ride so far but the fit is really good for me and it handles pretty well.





The frame before painting:


----------



## runt (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice looking build... Did you paint the frame yourself or have it done?


----------



## Reggy (Jan 6, 2014)

1x1with phil wood fix fix


----------



## lemonchili (Feb 21, 2013)

runt said:


> Nice looking build... Did you paint the frame yourself or have it done?


Painted it myself. The original paint was still pretty good so I just sanded it back a little and cleaned it up with wax/grease remover. Three thin coats of satin black spray can epoxy


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Reggy said:


> 1x1with phil wood fix fix


Very Cool! I just got my old 1x1 built up thinking of doing fixxed on it next, do you do trail riding with fixxed gear if so what gearing are you running?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

maximo said:


> Very Cool! I just got my old 1x1 built up thinking of doing fixxed on it next, do you do trail riding with fixxed gear if so what gearing are you running?


Not many ride fixed off road. Wheel size affects gearing. I would think that if I was going to ride fixed off road, I would probably add a tooth to the rear. I ride 34x19 29er SS, but I started out 32x20 so you really just need to jump in.


----------



## captpain (Jan 13, 2014)

Long time lurker... first time poster. 2010 Specy S-Works 29er SS. 

A couple weeks ago I swapped the REBA for the Specy Chisel rigid fork. 33-20 gearing.


----------



## Reggy (Jan 6, 2014)

maximo said:


> Very Cool! I just got my old 1x1 built up thinking of doing fixxed on it next, do you do trail riding with fixxed gear if so what gearing are you running?


Thanks maximo,yes i do trails with my fix 32/18or 16 is fine for me


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

She's been set up as a 1x10 for the last couple months because I was training for a race. Well, race was Saturday, now she's SS again, with a couple upgrades from her last incarnation: Crossmax ST wheels, Kenda-Small Block Eight and Nevegal, and RaceFace cranks. First ride tomorrow...Can't wait!!!


----------



## Swagman76 (Jan 15, 2014)

That bike looks sweeet


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

My gravel grinder


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Asylum meuse cxss*

My new addition to the stable.. I'm looking forward to racing some cross after this seasons MTB races..
ATTACH=CONFIG]862561[/ATTACH]


----------



## edge (Oct 17, 2004)

My favortie bike. Light and fast. Monocog flight. Surly hubs. Tubeless 2.2 captains. Rhinolite rims. Hope stem. Scandium barebone bar. Xt cranks. Stainless eggbeaters. Avid ultimate brakes. Thompson post. Wtb laser ti seat. 32/19 gearing. White industry freewheel. Hope skewers.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## macste2003 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Comments first and only build please*

some nice bikes here what do others think of mine wanted single speed more fun so bought a voodoo wanga single or geared frame (ride with the spirits) and just put all the stuff i loved off my mtb on it rides superb at 42 17 conti slicks fitted in the summer 1 puncture in 3 years and them hope pro 3 evos just purr fitted carbon tapered forks hope headset dmr pedals (spin sweet) thompson stem and seatpost nsr wheels firex crank avid juicy carbon brakes overkill but i already had them i do 30 miles on this regular up some good hills tough but rewarding lightening along the tarmac lots of nice comments from people on the streets had it 2 years now does exactly what it needs to do every time some comments off people who know there bikes welcome please


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

vudu said:


> My new addition to the stable.. I'm looking forward to racing some cross after this seasons MTB races..
> ATTACH=CONFIG]862561[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 862562
> 
> View attachment 862563


This needs more exposure.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

edge said:


> My favortie bike. Light and fast. Monocog flight. Surly hubs. Tubeless 2.2 captains. Rhinolite rims. Hope stem. Scandium barebone bar. Xt cranks. Stainless eggbeaters. Avid ultimate brakes. Thompson post. Wtb laser ti seat. 32/19 gearing. White industry freewheel. Hope skewers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job, what does it weigh?


----------



## edge (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks. Not sure what it weighs. I think it was 25 or 26 last time I checked. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishtattoo (Jan 11, 2013)

*2012 Salsa El Mariachi SS 33X20*

I built this bike last year and have made a few rear wheel improvements this winter. 
Chris King ISO SS hub
Flow EX rim


----------



## billystack (Feb 22, 2005)

*Inbred*

I moved from Denver to Ft. Lauderdale last summer and decided the 6" trail bike was not ideal for the trails here. So I decided to build an inexpensive rigid SS to see if I'd like it. I do!

Not sure it'd be the best bike for me back on the front range, but it's a lot of fun here. This is my first 29er and first SS. It's amazing how efficient a rigid bike is on the trail. Beat me up a bit at first, but the ergon grips made a huge difference for me. I can tell I'm way faster on it, and am already noticing that I'm getting stronger.

New: 
19.5" On-One Inbred
Salsa Fargo Fork
Cane Creek 10 headset
On-One 60mm stem
Answer Pro-Taper carbon bar 780mm
Hope hubs on Flows (SS specific rear)
Surly 18t cog
RaceFace 32t chainring
Ardent 2.3 front/Crossmark 2.1 rear
Shimano Octalink II BB
On-One seat post clamp

From the parts bin (ie: pinched from the old bike):
Juicy 7 180/165
Shimano Octalink Cranks (M752 i think)
Time Attack Z pedals
Truvative seat post
WTB Rocket V Pro SE saddle
Ergon grips (not pictured)








25.15 lbs according to the bike shop scale. I"m hoping with new pedals and going tubeless I can get it into the low 24/high 23 lb range. Might consider a carbon fork later on...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in fourt Lauderdale (ok, sunrise lol) too and my inbred ss is amazing for amelia. Markham on the other hand I take something with a granny gear lol


----------



## billystack (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok, truth be known, I'm in Plantation (may be I should edit my post). I was stoked to find that I'm only 3.5 miles to Markham though, so I ride to the trails! 

Haven't been to Amelia yet, shoot me a PM if you'd be up for showing me the goods.


----------



## yo_eddy (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is my new Stumpy SS!!!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Just picked up yesterday. Can't wait to get out and ride!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

*My budget SS's*

1977 Raleigh Record















Nashbar Bees Knees 650b w/ 29er wheelset


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

That Raleigh is awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

thanks Cif!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Just went back to rigid and am a whole lot happier! Decided to give the Carver a go. First ride impressions are good.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

tTramp14 said:


> View attachment 865089
> View attachment 865091
> 
> 
> Here is my new Stumpy SS!!!


What chainring is that?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

absolute black Sram Spiderless


----------



## mbond09 (Jan 25, 2014)

*My '09 GT Peace 9r*


----------



## Raab (May 31, 2011)

Love the bike, ride a 26er peace myself


----------



## DannyBee (Oct 7, 2013)

My GT peace not the best pic but all I have at moment. Running it rigid with on one forks proper back wheel is on now 

Built it up from a NOS frame as it was very cheap, always loved GTs and not seen this model over here in England.

Edit: Really need to take a better pic !


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's my new scooter. Only two rides on it so far but definitely digging it. Custom steel, blackcat stainless dropouts, 44mm straight headtube, not so straight stainless seat tube. Just waiting on a new Thomson seat post to arrive and we're all set.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

evenslower said:


> Here's my new scooter. Only two rides on it so far but definitely digging it. Custom steel, blackcat stainless dropouts, 44mm straight headtube, not so straight stainless seat tube. Just waiting on a new Thomson seat post to arrive and we're all set.


Nice! I really like my Black Cat Swingers.


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> Nice! I really like my Black Cat Swingers.


My second frame with them so it was definitely an informed decision.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Did a few changes on my 69er..

from..



to..


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

do't get me wrong, sir, but do you really ride this bike with this setup?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Kisherceg said:


> do't get me wrong, sir, but do you really ride this bike with this setup?


Why wouldn't he? It looks fantastic! Always wanted a Trek 69er...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Kisherceg said:


> do't get me wrong, sir, but do you really ride this bike with this setup?


not sure if you are replying regarding my bike. if you are, may i ask which part of my build is bothering you..


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> not sure if you are replying regarding my bike. if you are, may i ask which part of my build is bothering you..


bothering? no, i was just wondering the wide and flat bar in a very high positon and the saddle way below the level of the bar. your bike looks like you use it for jumping only.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Kisherceg said:


> bothering? no, i was just wondering the wide and flat bar in a very high positon and the saddle way below the level of the bar. your bike looks like you use it for jumping only.


i'm not very tall so this is how it is set up. if you notice, i already used 2mm headset spacer between the stem and headset to put it where i want it, pretty much slammed. i can level it for you to please your eyes if you like 

also, have you ridden a bike for couple hours with the seat and bars levelled? how was your back doing after the ride?


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> i'm not very tall so this is how it is set up. if you notice, i already used 2mm headset spacer between the stem and headset to put it where i want it, pretty much slammed. i can level it for you to please your eyes if you like
> 
> also, have you ridden a bike for couple hours with the seat and bars levelled? how was your back doing after the ride?


no, thank you.  if it is comfortable for you, then it is perfect. i prefer the bars level or below the saddle. my cove:
View attachment 869934


and since this is a singlespeed topic, my inbred:
View attachment 869935


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Just finished the build on this one.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

dvn said:


> Just finished the build on this one.
> 
> View attachment 870141
> 
> ...


Drool...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats so light!


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

One 29er rigid singlespeed just isn't enough


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

Final weight with peddles. 20.5#


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

What are those handlebars? They look like a good SS set-up!


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

answer pro taper 720


----------



## captainb (Aug 7, 2010)

We finally got a little nice weather up here in New England. Took out my new Salsa for it maiden voyage. Had to travel out to the cape to find snow free trails. Loved how she preformed. Have a Niner rdo fork on order, can't wait to get that mounted up.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

just finished converting mine from geared to ss

29 front - 27.5 rear


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

I guess it's m 7.59r


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice Salsa captainb. How was your ride at nsp?

Here's some pics of my honzo after today's ride at nsp...


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

2014 Niner SIR 9, sitting at 21.07 lbs.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome! Parts list? Thought only red or white in 2014?



J3SSEB said:


> 2014 Niner SIR 9, sitting at 21.07 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 871932


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Ufdah said:


> Here's my first SS! Just finished building it up and have three rides on it. I kind of went the lightweight yet tough/rideable route. Got most my carbon stuff from Peter at XMiPlay
> 
> Frame: Carbon IP-057
> Fork: Carbon IP-FK052
> ...


Hows the sp7 seatpost holding up? Any difference from branded seatpost?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

New Carver Gnarvester SS, it rolls


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like the guy behind you is on a Krampus. I hope you did not let him catch you! 
I am currently in the process of building up a Gnarvester and thus am interested in more details (build list, weight, fun factor…).
Thanks


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

Canfield Yelli Screamy
Salsa Selma


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

S.O.B. said:


> Looks like the guy behind you is on a Krampus. I hope you did not let him catch you!
> I am currently in the process of building up a Gnarvester and thus am interested in more details (build list, weight, fun factor&#8230.
> Thanks


I did end up in front of him, I have only had the Gnarvester built up for a week and am still getting used to it
It's a medium frame with the XC470 fork, 2014 XTR brakes, Easton EC90 bars and seatpost, cheap hubs and rabbithole rims. It ended up 22.9lbs
It's extremely fun to ride, like my krampus but handles a little better, it is a couple of pounds lighter and much easier on the eyes


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you like the Whiskey fork? I'm debating between that and a 9er RDO on a 2014 KM.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

well that didn't work how I wanted it to.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

collideous said:


> Stoked about my new singlespeed - 44 Bikes Kid Dangerous. A Big Boy will soon join it.


How do you like the Whiskey fork? I can't find any actual ride info on it and am debating between that and a 9er RDO fork for a 2014 Karate Monkey build.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I love my monkey!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

santacruzer said:


> I did end up in front of him, I have only had the Gnarvester built up for a week and am still getting used to it
> It's a medium frame with the XC470 fork, 2014 XTR brakes, Easton EC90 bars and seatpost, cheap hubs and rabbithole rims. It ended up 22.9lbs
> It's extremely fun to ride, like my krampus but handles a little better, it is a couple of pounds lighter and much easier on the eyes


We need more pics of this Gnarvester sir. Please?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Got my bike set up today with a bunch of sweet parts from trading with folks in here. Now just gotta hope the weather ever lets me ride it again.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

AlexCuse - Nice build. What's the weight? I've got a set of Stans wheels that I'd like to build up a steel singlespeed with. Still not decided on the frame, but keep coming back to the monkey. I'd like to be around 20lbs without spending too much more money with the parts I've got now.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I think they said it was right around 21-22 lbs when I got the fork fitted. Probably a little lighter in its current form. I bet with light racing tire it would be around 20. I think the old frame is lighter but I like how burly this one is. Its a medium built for my 225 lbs so plenty of room to save weight I'm sure.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

J3SSEB said:


> We need more pics of this Gnarvester sir. Please?


Here ya go:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Haro Mary SS Rigid*

Haro Mary SS Rigid

Exotic Rigid Carbon Fork
Avid Juicy 7 with SLX Rotors(180F,160R)
Thomson Masterpiece seat post
Thomson Elite Stem
Azonic DoubleWall 740mm Bars
Stans Arch rims (green nipples)
White Industries ENO Hubs(SS on rear)
White Industries 18T Freewheel
SLX Crank
Surly 33T Stainless Chainring
Chris King BB
Chris King Headset
WTB Saddle
Spesh Purgatory Front
Spesh Ground Control Rear

Very fast and comfy ride... Check out my Hidden Falls times...


----------



## mtbpkdude (Oct 13, 2013)

Beautiful ride patski, why use SLX rotors with Avid brakes though? Awesome bike nonetheless, if I didn't dirt jump on mine as well as trail ride I would definitely think about going rigid...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

for the 180mm in the front and I think the "holes" look cooler/lighter than the old BB7 Rotors that came with it... 



mtbpkdude said:


> Beautiful ride patski, why use SLX rotors with Avid brakes though? Awesome bike nonetheless, if I didn't dirt jump on mine as well as trail ride I would definitely think about going rigid...


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Another reason could be that I have found that Hayes rotors work way better with Jucy 7 brakes. The Hayes rotors have way more friction.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Just finished putting it together this weekend. Only got to ride around the local bayous, but it seems like it's going to be a fun ride. Assuming I really 'get into' riding single speed, then I'm going to upgrade and replace the Misfits tensioner with a BEER Components EBB.

Long term upgrades include some lighter wheels and a new 100mm fork.


----------



## PrjktJho (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been riding this for about 3 years now and I love it. I just started to upgrade a few things on it and it's like getting a new bike! Just added a bushnell ebb, white eno polished cranks, and flows w/ hope hubs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

AlexCuse said:


> I think they said it was right around 21-22 lbs when I got the fork fitted. Probably a little lighter in its current form. I bet with light racing tire it would be around 20. I think the old frame is lighter but I like how burly this one is. Its a medium built for my 225 lbs so plenty of room to save weight I'm sure.


Sounds about right. My MCF was mid 21's with that fork and some Arch EX wheels on AC SS hubs. Knocking another pound off wouldn't have been too hard, I didn't have any ww bits on my build and I was using 2.2 Slant6 tires mounted up tubeless.


----------



## max5480 (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's my MUSS. I put this new (to me) handlebar today and I was thinking that the front end looks a little big now, so the only way to balance it would be adding a Surly Moonlander fork and phat tire combo. Next paycheck, you've already been spent


----------



## hatrickpatrick (Apr 16, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Drool...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Hey, I'm looking to build a carbon SS - can you share with us the main components, etc? What frame, etc.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

dvn said:


> Just finished the build on this one.
> 
> View attachment 870141
> 
> ...


What crankset did u use? It looks nice

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*Freshly Built for my son*

Just built up this Misfit DiSSent for my son. He really wanted to go the Red and Black theme. its pretty badass and I am pumped he wanted to go to a SS. Now we just need all this snow to melt and warmer temps!


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

that's a pretty bike Zippy.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

max5480 said:


>


Nice lookin' MoreUrbanSingleSpeed, almost thought you'd put a moustache bar on it. I debated trying out a front fatty, but went with 650b instead. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## davidlouis (May 4, 2013)

My new creation and first 29er with a few hand-me-downs and a few nice new blue bits of kit...

On-One inbred 29er SS limited edition 21"
Spank Oozy 26AL EVO 29er rims - blue
Hope Pro2 EVO hubs - blue
WTB Bronson 29er x 2.2 tyres
Funn Full On riser bar 750mm wide x 30mm rise
Da bomb Floata 60mm stem
Rockshox REBA RL 29er 1-1/8th, 100mm travel, 15mm maxle, pushloc
FSA Orbit MX 2 Headset
Charge Spoon seat
Octane One 27.2mm seatpost
Hope 30mm QR seatclamp - blue
Hayes Stroker Ryde expert disc brakes (180mm front, 160mm back)
One chaintugs x2
Shimano Hone crankset converted from 3 to 1 chainring with Raceface bashguard.
Brave connector grips with superstar blue lockrings.
Hope bar plugs - blue


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

davidlouis said:


> View attachment 874812
> 
> 
> My new creation and first 29er with a few hand-me-downs and a few nice new blue bits of kit...
> ...


VERY nice looking Inbred,my friend! Wish mine (29"er limited,same as yours but 18") looked as good with that blue on 'er :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DannyBee (Oct 7, 2013)

Just swapped all bits onto my new Inbred frame today for its maiden voyage, Rides well


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just ordered my Karate Monkey today!! I can't wait to post pictures after I pick it up when its built!!

Now, how do I hide the fact that I got yet another bike from my wife........


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

p08757 said:


> Now, how do I hide the fact that I got yet another bike from my wife........


Make sure they're all the same colour.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

p08757 said:


> Just ordered my Karate Monkey today!! I can't wait to post pictures after I pick it up when its built!!
> 
> Now, how do I hide the fact that I got yet another bike from my wife........


I love my KM! are you doing a a frame up build or is it a stock monkey? Black bikes blend well... just saying


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

I keep one at my office hahaha


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have found it helpful to get most of my bikes in black and then she never notices that they are new bikes; just that I am still riding a black bike.


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who hides their new bikes.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Make a mess of the garage. That way she won't go there because she refuses to clean your mess

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

ghetto said:


> Make sure they're all the same colour.


Too late. Geared MTB (White), Road Bike (Blue), Single Speed Track Bike (Gray), Single Speed MTB (Dark Gray), New Monkey (Black)



Zippy29er said:


> I love my KM! are you doing a a frame up build or is it a stock monkey? Black bikes blend well... just saying


Its a stock monkey that they have to order all the parts and build from the frame up. I went with the black frame.



Cif said:


> Make a mess of the garage. That way she won't go there because she refuses to clean your mess
> 
> Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


I'm sure she will notice. Time to put my old single speed MTB on Craigs List.

How much do you think I could get for this with an extra set of wheels? (The Brooks is now on my road bike.)

Its a 95 GT 
Surly 1x1 Fork
BB7 on the front.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Fixie fat front:









Race bike:


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

After the recent addition of xt brakes and ice tech rotors.


----------



## Minley1 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Genesis Io*

Genesis Io

Since photo' it now has SLX M675 cranks, Xtr M975 Levers, Xtr M965 Calipers.
32x16


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

So I went and pretty much rebuilt my El Mariachi. Post ride, pre bath pic:


----------



## clearthought (Mar 18, 2014)

This is my first single speed build, its probably the 20+ bike I've built but this is definitely my favorite bike, everything about it is superb and its really fast and fun. Extremely happy with this build.:thumbsup:


----------



## oddis (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## mfifer (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

dwick37 said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who hides their new bikes.


"Where did that blue bike come from?" Her

"I got it for our daughter do she can ride with us" Me

6 months later..... "...that bike is not for Ella is it?" Her

My dirt jumper has been exposed....

But! 
After converting the pugs to single speed...

-Hey I have parts to build another bike! Vassago jabberwocky here I come!

It is not a problem.....not at all.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

My P2 fork cracked at the drop out weld. Looked like they did not weld it just painted right over it! Bad QC and not a warranty so very BAD CS! My sliding drop outs would also come loose. Check those too.


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

mfifer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Niner?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like a black anno Air9 size small to me with a Beer Conversion to SS.


----------



## mfifer (Oct 16, 2012)

Nope not a air9 it's a niner one9 size medium.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

My bad, I forgot they made black anno one9 for about two months. Great bike!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I have the Air9 black anno medium and at the time I was wanting the One9 black anno medium but they were closing out the Air9's for $510 so I bought it and the Beer converter but then I ended up building it geared and I love it. It is basically the same frame with a smaller BB area. They didn't make that many of those One9 frames in black You own a rare bike. Like the red spokes by the way!


----------



## mfifer (Oct 16, 2012)

I got this frame on a close out as well. It was a super lucky find because it was after they had stopped making them. I had the same frame before but ran it into my garage when on top of my car. Not a great day that was.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

That S u c ks


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

mfifer said:


> i got this frame on a close out as well. It was a super lucky find because it was after they had stopped making them. I had the same frame before but ran it into my garage when on top of my car. Not a great day that was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch!


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

Surly Karate Monkey 29er


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

*Soma B-Side V.1*

Finally got this built up this past weekend, still have yet to ride it on the trails though hopefully this weekend..


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

My commuter, pump and backup trail bike. Gallery


----------



## keithanderson76 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice bike, I just picked up a BASS, similar, no disc brakes though. Switching out to a rigid fork then taking it out soon. How do you like this bike?



Poliça said:


> Some rigid fork
> Avid BB7 185mm and 180mm Discs
> Avid Speed Dial SL brake levers
> Thomson Elite 90mm stem and post
> ...


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

NINER One9 RDO W Niner RDO fork
Large - Blaze Yellow










Handlebars - Syntace Low 5 8 degree 700mm
Stem - Syntace F109 -17 100mm (waiting on Syntace Flat Force)
Headset - Niner FSA (Waiting on Carbon top dust cap -3mm stack height)
Grips - Esi Extra Chunky
Saddle - Tune Speed Needle Marathon
Seatpost - Syntace P6 Hi Flex
Seat Clamp - Tune
Brakes - Formula R1 Racing
Cranks - SRAM X9 w NSB 104BCD Spider - Stages power meter
Chain - KMC X10
Pedals - Shimano XT Race
Cog - Various Endless Bikes Kick Ass and Ti Cogs
Chainring - 34t Carbocage, also 32t and 36t Race Face Narrow Wide
Front hub - Tune Princess Skyline w Tune QR15 Skewer - Radial spokes on non disc
Rear hub - Tune Kong 12x142
Rims - Xentis Carbon - Tune Spec
Spokes - Sapim Superspoke
Nipples - Sapim Internal - 1240g wheelset
Tyres - Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 F Snakeskin Thunder Burt 2.1 Snakeskin R
Total weight - 7.4KG as is, ready to race.... Well under 7kg if you're the sort to weigh without Stans, Bottle Cages or pedals....

And with Tune carbon cranks ordered, she'll be under 7 at race spec...
These wheels are NUTS


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

keithanderson76 said:


> Nice bike, I just picked up a BASS, similar, no disc brakes though. Switching out to a rigid fork then taking it out soon. How do you like this bike?


 I have a salsa cro-moto (425a-c) steel fork on my MUSS. That's a nice green, enjoy the ride.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

cornice6 said:


> Surly Karate Monkey 29er


Wow, I love this bike. well done!


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Acko said:


> NINER One9 RDO W Niner RDO fork
> Large - Blaze Yellow
> 
> weight weenie bike pr0n removed....


Dude, that x9 crank looks WAY out of place on that ride!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

solo-x said:


> Dude, that x9 crank looks WAY out of place on that ride!


Word, that ride is dying for some RF Next SL action. You can send that X9 my way...still rocking a Stylo. haha


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

There's a Tune Blackfoot crank coming... 50g lighter than a RF Next SL..... but I'm in a queue and they're hand made....

Also it was never made to be super weight weenie... just went that way... It's all dependable stuff, just did a 140km ride on it today...

Could save weight on other cockpit parts but the Syntace gear is just so nice (and also from the same distro as the Tune and Formula gear)

The formula R1 Racing brakes aren't just light, they're also much better to use than the elixir 9's on my other SS


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Wow, I love this bike. well done!


I thank you!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Acko said:


> There's a Tune Blackfoot crank coming... 50g lighter than a RF Next SL..... but I'm in a queue and they're hand made....
> 
> Also it was never made to be super weight weenie... just went that way... It's all dependable stuff, just did a 140km ride on it today...
> 
> ...


Acko, you beat Brett Bellchambers on this bike? Impressive. Well done sir, and nice Niner as well.


----------



## Swagman76 (Jan 15, 2014)

So many beautiful SS rides in this Thread. I have been inspired to convert a couple of my old Stumpys to SS. Can't wait to get at it. Pictures to follow.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is my new KM! Out on my first ride.









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Arcticrobot, nice bike. I saw it on MMBA also, I'm up in Fenton. Should ride holdridge, Pontiac Lk or highland. Pm me if interested


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*new single speed fun for me now a 29" BMX*

Well Finally found a 29" BMX I liked so now I have crossed 36 bikes LOL
Been reading about the framed fatbike and seeing this one and at a great sale price. thing is light and fast...


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's my new build. It's a rocket!


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

What did a Big Unit frame weigh in at? What seat post dia? I see the 2014 has a 142 rear end option.


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

Acko said:


> What did a Big Unit frame weigh in at? What seat post dia? I see the 2014 has a 142 rear end option.










That weight is with frame sliders, seatpost clamp, and cane creek 110 headset cups installed. 
Seatpost diameter is 31.6
This bike is 23 lbs currently.


----------



## Bwick84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just finished but it's been raining so haven't been able to take it out yet. It's right around 17 lbs.

Frame - Small Niner One 9 Scandium (2,300g including fork, headset, clamp)
Fork - Niner Carbon
Headset - Chris King
Seatpost Clamp - Salsa
Handlebar - Niner Carbon (178g)
Grip - ESI Chunky (63g)
Stem - Thomson X4 100mm (163g)
Brakes - Shimano XT M775 (659g)
Rotors - Shimano XT Ice Tech (280g)
Crankset - Sram XX1 32t GXP (563g)
Bottom Bracket - Chris King MTN (121g)
Cog - Niner Cogalicious 19t (26g)
Chain - Sram PCXX1 (240g)
Seatpost - Thomson Elite 410mm (245g)
Saddle - Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon FX (132g)
Front Tire - Schwalbe Rocket Ron (538g)
Rear Tire - Schwalbe Thunder Burt (440g)
Pedals - Eggbeater 11 ti (200g)
Wheelset - Light Bicycle AM Novatec D711/D712 (1,476g)
Skewers - AEST (50g)
Tape/Valves - Stan's (24g)
Spacers - Surly SS (44g)


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice One 9. Looks fast.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

2011 GT Karakoram frame, wheels, and cockpit.
Surly Krampus fork
Shimano hydraulic brakes
ODI Rogue grips
Old Shimano cranks and Octalink BB
Raceface 32T singlespeed chainring
Problem Solvers cog and SS kit
KMC X9 gold chain
Shimano Alfine tensioner
Kenda Small Block 8s tubeless


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

IP057 Frame
Whatever fork matches it
LB 27mm hookless rims DT revolution spokes Brass nips Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs
Beer EBB
Sram S2200 cranks
Time atac 8 pedals
Easton EC90 post
WTB Rocket V saddle
Niner RDO stem
Easton EC70 bar
XT brakes


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Kawigreen99 said:


> IP057 Frame
> Whatever fork matches it
> LB 27mm hookless rims DT revolution spokes Brass nips Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs
> Beer EBB
> ...


What chainring are u using?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Absoluteblack 34T

Sram Spiderless


----------



## rnseltz (May 24, 2011)

big_slacker, I'm considering the Raijin and can't decide between the 18" or 19". What is your height and inseam? Is that a 100mm stem?



big_slacker said:


> I did my own thread earlier, but here is my new ride. Raijin 18", xx1 cranks, NSB chainring, cogalicious rear, 32/18 and just lovin it compared to the stiff ass superfly carbon I was on before.


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

Kawigreen99 said:


> IP057 Frame
> Whatever fork matches it
> LB 27mm hookless rims DT revolution spokes Brass nips Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs
> Beer EBB
> ...


Have been considering a similar build. What does yours weigh in?


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't have a scale but I'll try to get it weighed tomorrow


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Salsa Spearfish 1x1









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice Spearfish!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks DVN! Just went for my first ride on it. Have to say that I'm pretty pleased with how it pedaled/handled. Especially the rear end. It felt really efficient yet smooth. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Bait (Jul 30, 2012)

*New Ride*

Just got my Jabberwocky frame in yesterday.


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Finally finished tweaking details on mine:
Frame: Niner RDO
Fork: Niner RDO
Wheels: Stan's ZTR Crest, Ikon 2.35 front, Ground Control rear
Cranks: modded M960s
Brakes/rotors: Formula R1
Bars: Niner carbon w/ Ergons
Stem: Thomson Elite
Seatpost: RDO
Pedals: XTR SPD
Bell: Spurcycle (and yes, it's an awesome, made in the US bell).
Weight: no clue, (I don't have a scale) but it feels pretty light.


----------



## flank (Jul 2, 2007)

My 69 cents.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Decided to anodize my Carver Ti 420 gold with purple undertone/spots. 
Best part is I can rebrush the frame back to stock since the anodizing is so thin.

Ridiculous looking.... just the way I like it.

Very easy:
Anodizing titanium 25-93 volts - YouTube
Anodize Titanium!
MrTitanium's Basic Titanium Anodizing Instructions


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow dude! That looks really cool.


----------



## kdonks (May 27, 2005)

*My Unit*

Here's my SS ride!


----------



## Swagman76 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Totally Cool*

That finish looks really cool!


Aaron1017 said:


> Decided to anodize my Carver Ti 420 gold with purple undertone/spots.
> Best part is I can rebrush the frame back to stock since the anodizing is so thin.
> 
> Ridiculous looking.... just the way I like it.
> ...


----------



## w8kbrder (Apr 9, 2014)

My old mid-90s Cannondale F400 stripped down. Endless 32t chainring and 19t cog. Singulator. Older Mavic Crossmax ceramics. Rock Shox Judy shock. Super fun and super light.



[URL=https://s32.photobucket.com/user/W8kbrder/media/Bike/20140402_095023_zpsc042d224.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

the carver is a show stopper, love the custom ano.

w8kbrder, nicely done. it brings a tear to my eye as it reminds me of my 95 'cuda a2t that recently was stolen in LV.


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

just finished. 18" On-One Inbred LTD


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

First ride of the year in summer mode - pulled the studs and the gears off last night:



I've run 33x18 for the last few years, but am going to try 33x16 for awhile. If that's too rough I've got a 32t ring I can try to drop back down a bit.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

Sent from my MyPhone A888 Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooli (Feb 22, 2014)

my jabberwocky. I love this bike!


----------



## danorano (Nov 14, 2012)

jnl1105 said:


> Well Finally found a 29" BMX I liked so now I have crossed 36 bikes LOL
> View attachment 880443


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my ss krampus.


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

w8kbrder said:


>


Sweet! I have wanted to find a older Cannondale to SS.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

So jealous of the Krampus.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

newdee said:


> just finished. 18" On-One Inbred LTD
> View attachment 884233


LOVE it (and reminds me of my own Inbred LMT ) :thumbsup:

Welcome to MTBR


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

That Krampus looks like a [email protected] beast!

Love looking at those 3" tires. Getting ready to air up my first knards this weekend.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

tim_w_sage said:


> Here is my ss krampus.


How did you get this color? Is it the new OPS?


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> How did you get this color? Is it the new OPS?


I had it powder coated.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*My New Gnarvester is 'The One'*

I know I posted a separate thread about this bike here but had to put a pic or two on the 'official pic thread. I am lovin' riding this beast and am sure that after going through seven different SS builds, this is 'the one' to finally make me stop purchasing and building SS's...now I can just enjoy riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

How many spokes are those wheels? They look like 40.


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

yourdaguy said:


> How many spokes are those wheels? They look like 40.


32!


----------



## brogan (Mar 5, 2014)

more...



arcticrobot said:


> My commuter, pump and backup trail bike. Gallery


----------



## RooR (Nov 4, 2009)

Built this up for racing and training.


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

*My Mary SS*

2009 Haro Mary SS 
Exotic carbon rigid fork
Cane Creek S3 headset with +5mm lower crown and 30mm carbon stem spacer
Stan's ZTR Arch EX wheels (dt comp spokes, red alu nipples, 3.3 front hub, velocity SS rear hub)
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 EVO tires (running tubeless with stan's tape and valves)
Thomson stem and seatpost
One-One Mary handlebar (with home made 25.4/31.6 adaptor)
Avid Juicy 7 brakes 160mm rotors
Truvative Stylo SS cranks (32 or 34 tooth chainring)
White Industries Freewheel (18 tooth)
KMC x10sl chain


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

*My On One Ibred*

Double posting my pics from the On One forum, just cuz I'm so excited. I just finished converting my Inbred to SS and finally got out on a shake down ride. I'm offically a single speeder and I love it! 32x18 gearing, which had me spinning like a maniac in the flats, but climbing like a mountain goat. V-brakes are perfect with the flip-flop hub. I'll need to run it fixed at some point. So far, so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Simple, no nonsense Gravity 29er SS


----------



## ohcaras (Mar 14, 2011)

A couple from last night:


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> View attachment 886591











Not sure I have the beans to keep it on single speed..
I have the 12x36 waiting.... but I love not shifting.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

newly put together budget monstercross single speed thing


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

newdee said:


> newly put together budget monstercross single speed thing


What is that frameset?


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

vaultbrad said:


> What is that frameset?


fyxation quiver. its similar to a cross check but all of the mounts are completely removable, and it comes with a removable derailleur hanger. and its a lot cheaper! i'm running a 135 surly rear mountain hub hence the mountain cranks for chain line.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

In light of all the recent Cannondale love...


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

newdee said:


> fyxation quiver. its similar to a cross check but all of the mounts are completely removable, and it comes with a removable derailleur hanger. and its a lot cheaper! i'm running a 135 surly rear mountain hub hence the mountain cranks for chain line.


Thanks. I've been eyeing those for their cheapness and tire clearance. How's it ride?


----------



## mrbucket (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

From the Gravity SS 29er thread:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

nuffink said:


> In light of all the recent Cannondale love...
> 
> View attachment 887451


Looks nice, what year? My wife's is an '89, still mostly original. She "needed" a high riser bar with associated grips and cabling and of course a new saddle. Hated to do that, but gotta listen to the wife.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Me on my Hardrock SS conversion @ Cedar Hill State Park in Dallas

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

My Crave SL. Finally able to enjoy it now that the snow is gone.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

dbhammercycle said:


> Looks nice, what year? My wife's is an '89, still mostly original. She "needed" a high riser bar with associated grips and cabling and of course a new saddle. Hated to do that, but gotta listen to the wife.


I'm not entirely sure. 94/95 I think. I got the frame and forks (including a Chris King headset) off eBay and built it up from there.


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's the jones in her natural habitat- the best urban riding around!


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

jsqueri said:


> Here's the jones in her natural habitat- the best urban riding around!


Wissahickon trails?


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, along the far side of Lincoln Drive.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I miss those trails! And French Creek too! They don't have real rock gardens out here in SoCal.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

New to the forum. With a new bike!


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

*New Bits *

Update to my Genesis Fortitude. Fitted a Syncros FL carbon fork and Hope headset. Shaved nearly a pound in weight over the steel fork, and hopefully improved the ride at the same time. Shame I'm too busy to ride the bloody thing just now 
Need to get plenty of miles in over the summer though, cause I'm entered into the SSUK champs in September.


----------



## superstar1 (Apr 19, 2013)

guitarhero said:


> Update to my Genesis Fortitude. Fitted a Syncros FL carbon fork and Hope headset. Shaved nearly a pound in weight over the steel fork, and hopefully improved the ride at the same time. Shame I'm too busy to ride the bloody thing just now
> Need to get plenty of miles in over the summer though, cause I'm entered into the SSUK champs in September.
> View attachment 888022


I like that!

Was tempted by one of these but ended up with the High Latitude.

Glad there's another Genesis owner out there, I was beginning to think I was on my own.


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

P4240232 por fertxitxito, en Flickr


P4240223 por fertxitxito, en Flickr

32-18 magic gear, using a slightly stretched chain


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

superstar1 said:


> I like that!
> 
> Was tempted by one of these but ended up with the High Latitude.
> 
> Glad there's another Genesis owner out there, I was beginning to think I was on my own.


Cheers. Yes, I know they're not as fancy as some of the bike porn on here, but the geometry is just spot on. The fortitude is a singletrack ripper.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

*more Genesis*



guitarhero said:


> Cheers. Yes, I know they're not as fancy as some of the bike porn on here, but the geometry is just spot on. The fortitude is a singletrack ripper.





superstar1 said:


> I like that!
> 
> Was tempted by one of these but ended up with the High Latitude.
> 
> Glad there's another Genesis owner out there, I was beginning to think I was on my own.


Not the only one Superstar I have one too. Gotta agree Guitarhero lovely machines to ride. Poor pick of mine, it's got 180 rotors front and rear, Token freewheel, Deore cranks and a chainring I can't remember the name of..


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Had this built up over the winter. Got to say though geared fatbike riding did not keep me in SS shape.


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

vaultbrad said:


> Thanks. I've been eyeing those for their cheapness and tire clearance. How's it ride?


A few good rides on it now. It rides really nice. The frame seems super compliant with bumps and vibration but its hard to say how much of that is contributed by the wheels/tires. The tires measure 45-mm and i'm running them at 32-ish psi tubeless. I'v been really monstertrucking around with it and so far is seems to be a really solid frame. None of the chatter and harshness i'm used to with an aluminum frame. With the layback post and 70mm stem theres not alot of weight over the front end so the steering is a little nervous. I'm going to switch to a 100mm soon to hopefully fix that.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

newdee said:


> A few good rides on it now...


Thanks for the follow-up. I'm just about convinced to pull the trigger on the 59cm even though I'm worried it might be small. Do you know the length of the steerer uncut?


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

vaultbrad said:


> Thanks for the follow-up. I'm just about convinced to pull the trigger on the 59cm even though I'm worried it might be small. Do you know the length of the steerer uncut?


Long enough that you'll need every spacer in the state if you don't cut it

Luckily, i took this photo before i assembled it. The headtube on this size (53) is 4"









Looks like its roughly 10-12" long. I cut the thing nearly in half. I can measure the cutoff piece in the toolbox tomorrow if you need a more exact length. BTW, definitely use a hacksaw, it took FOREVER with a tubing cutter.

I ordered mine on the small side so i wouldn't feel too stretched after getting used to mtb geometry.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: thanks again


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

a quality pipe cutter is real quick and clean. i replaced my stem today and nibbed off 5mm in a couple mins. i also have used a crappy tubing cutter with a chipped wheel before which took forever. nice frame, i was chatting with those guys at the detroit bike expo.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Your Tube cutter must be shot. Mine cuts them fast and clean. I could never do as well with a hacksaw.


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

fishwrinkle said:


> a quality pipe cutter is real quick and clean. i replaced my stem today and nibbed off 5mm in a couple mins. i also have used a crappy tubing cutter with a chipped wheel before which took forever. nice frame, i was chatting with those guys at the detroit bike expo.





yourdaguy said:


> Your Tube cutter must be shot. Mine cuts them fast and clean. I could never do as well with a hacksaw.


Aluminum or Steel steer tubes?

IME, those cutters are made for soft metals such as aluminum and copper(and worked well for cutting a PVC pipe crown race setting tool) . I did a ton of searching and could only find a tubing cutter rated for "light wall steel" at best. Although a chromoly steerer might be pushing it.

It probably didn't help that the one i was using is small, difficult to tighten, and at its max OD. Even though it was supposedly rated for steel, the cutting wheel was still destroyed by the time it finally made it through. That, and i had to do quite a bit of filing to fit the stem over the mushroomed end.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

steel steerer here. yeah sounds like you bought yourself a cheapo from depot. my ridgid brand will cut up to 1" gas pipe and is quick. i'd plan on buying a quality cutter because you should never get a mushroomed end as thats caused by too much pressure too fast and a crappy wheel.


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

one of mine


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

And the other


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Love


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

alshead said:


> Love


Wow, that looks like a tonne of fun.


----------



## haloblue (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

First ride of the season, it seems nobody's been through this trail this year yet. :thumbsup:

2010 Kona Unit


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

4nbstd said:


> First ride of the season, it seems nobody's been through this trail this year yet. :thumbsup:
> 2010 Kona Unit


Wow, that's some wicked sidehill. 










Looked a bit different before last weeks storm.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> .


Is that a Gusset Judy fork? What fork is that?


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Vassago ODIS

(tapa)


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

Godzilla Green One9 with 32x18. Finally found the matching fork.


----------



## alhounos (Apr 19, 2014)

Just built! Can't wait to take it out for a test ride.



https://forums.mtbr.com/one/inbred-ss-26er-limited-edition-budget-parts-bin-build-hello-909189.html


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

Some sweet looking bikes here.....has me thinking twice about changing out my ridged aluminum forks for suspension.


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's my Ventana El Comandante Ultimate...










For complete build specs see here

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=912567


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

Sharp bike there


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

last few bikes look super nimble! single speeds all the way!


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Really enjoy this bike


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

Just finished her up the other day. I have yet to make it to the trails.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Getting that new bike first tune up at the local shop


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

*My Steel SS*

My SS from last night. Brutal trail for a SS with my current 32/21 gearing.


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

^^ love the desert landscape, easy on the eye with big sky, very different to my patch of forests and woods in the UK. I'm a bit envious. Only a bit though.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm jealous of you're UK riding.


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

we have it pretty good, though not the variety of environments.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

*Desert riding*



ghetto said:


> ^^ love the desert landscape, easy on the eye with big sky, very different to my patch of forests and woods in the UK. I'm a bit envious. Only a bit though.


Desert riding is fun and surprisingly diverse and Vegas has a ton of trails which makes it fun. Very easy to kind of veg out during the climbs with the vistas and scenery. Though I am always happy to get up into the mtn and ride the cooler stuff.

Some more pics here;
http://forums.mtbr.com/nevada/still-new-need-impartial-coin-flip-912340-2.html


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

im looking for a place to get a not to expensive crank. looking for a 170mm square taper with a 30-33t chain ring. any idea of places other then ebay to find one?


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

twistedmentality said:


> im looking for a place to get a not to expensive crank. looking for a 170mm square taper with a 30-33t chain ring. any idea of places other then ebay to find one?


Tried Pinkbike.com? Picked up a Truvativ Stylo 1.1 GXP 32T crank for about $75 inc shipping about a year ago. Check it out.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

kloeshuman said:


> Some sweet looking bikes here.....has me thinking twice about changing out my ridged aluminum forks for suspension.


Go carbon rigid forks instead


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

Niner_Boy said:


> Tried Pinkbike.com? Picked up a Truvativ Stylo 1.1 GXP 32T crank for about $75 inc shipping about a year ago. Check it out.


thanks ,will check it out


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

@twistedmentality

currently on ebay for 99, new open box w/ bb

oops, I see you are looking for 170 arms, ebay is 175


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

alhounos said:


> Just built! Can't wait to take it out for a test ride.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/one/inbred-ss-26er-limited-edition-budget-parts-bin-build-hello-909189.html


nice


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

*Yelli, Updated*

new pic of my Canfield Yelli Screamy (medium).

Gearing is 32:19 on a Surly Singleator. I am a couple of mm away from being able to take a link out, arghhhhh!

785mm bars on a 50mm stem, Revelations at 120mm, Spesh Purgatory Control 2.3 on a Crest on the front, Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 on an Arch Ex on the back. (The RR is a bit too skiddy for SS, will swap for a Nic shortly). tubeless booth ends.

Riding Surrey Hills, south of London, UK. I'd call it "aggressive XC", fast XC but with some moderate techy singletrack too. Roots, bends, swicthbacks, swoopy and flawy single track.

Hard to imagine a better bike for me, riding where I ride (though I have a Nimble 9 coming soon).


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

jcm said:


> Getting that new bike first tune up at the local shop
> 
> View attachment 893211


Not much to tune on a single speed. That's the beauty of a SS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

AGrant said:


> Not much to tune on a single speed. That's the beauty of a SS!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, but I wanted to make sure everything was properly lubed/brakes were dialed in :thumbsup:

From this morning's ride:


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I love laying my bike down on its drive side. It drives geared riders crazy! :muahahah:


Sent from my hammock


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

AGrant said:


> Not much to tune on a single speed. That's the beauty of a SS!


rigid forks and no brakes too, what's to tune?


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Well it is a bikes direct bike, I wanted to make sure everything was properly tightened/greased/adjusted. I've heard too many horror stories. Plus it was only 25 dollars


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Paul.C said:


> I love laying my bike down on its drive side. It drives geared riders crazy! :muahahah:


What *I* don't understand is why 'you people' are laying your bikes down on the brake side. THINK OF YOUR POOR ROTORS!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Clearly there are 2 types of people in this world. As exemplified by the above post and the picture at the center of the discussion. SS me....disc side up!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i ride both (ss & 1x10) and throw it (the bike) down whatever side is most convenient, even upside down with hydros, gasp! common sense should play a factor. to the guy who bought a interweb bike and then took it to the lbs, that was a dick move, think about it. seeing how you seem like mr. frugal you'd think you'd do your own wrenching, lol, especially on a ss. it's cheaper to buy a rotor than a rd, to the other crowd in this discussion


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Ride SS And lay your bike on the right side.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

fishwrinkle said:


> to the guy who bought a interweb bike and then took it to the lbs, that was a dick move, think about it. seeing how you seem like mr. frugal you'd think you'd do your own wrenching, lol, especially on a ss.


Hey, Mr. Frugal doesn't have the experience to do his own wrenching, at least not completely  I wish I had the experience and money right off the bat in order to buy much better parts/tools and assemble them on my own, but I have to start somewhere unfortunately! And seeing as the new shop I took my bike to has barely started selling bikes of their own, they don't seem to mind working on bikes people bring in, for now that is their bread and butter :thumbsup: Happy trails!


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Back on topic, this is from my morning ride today


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

hey jcm, sorry for being a dick, i forgot leave my problems at work. learning to be at least a simple wrench will benefit you in many ways as you already know. have fun


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

fishwrinkle said:


> hey jcm, sorry for being a dick, i forgot leave my problems at work. learning to be at least a simple wrench will benefit you in many ways as you already know. have fun


All good man  I can do basic stuff but for more in depth stuff I lack the experience and tools, for now. I'll learn, that's why I started with a cheapo bike :thumbsup:

For such a cheapo, this thing rips. One more pic:


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Posted it before, but changed quite a lot since.

- 2012 kona unit
- DT Swiss carbon rigid fork
- Thomson seat post, AM handlebar and stem
- Stans Crest SS wheels
- Chris King Bottom Bracket
- Standard Maxxis went tubeless


----------



## iloveboston (May 15, 2008)

honzo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Been playing around with a SASS I picked up a few weeks ago:










It had 700c skinnys on it when I got it, I put some 26" wheels on to try out, but I think 27.5" wheels will be in the works very soon.


----------



## BigDriveLittleWedge (Jan 2, 2014)

s

Started off as a "budget build", but things got a little out of hand...

FRAME - surly karate monkey 16"
FORK - surly karate monkey w/ canti bosses (for headlights)
CRANKSET - raceface turbine 170 mm
HEADSET - chris king "mango"
HUBS - paul components disk work anodized orange 32f / 36r
SPOKES - dt swiss double butted
RIMS - velocity blunt 32f / 36r
FREEWHEEL - white industries trials 22t
CHAINRING - raceface 34t single
BASHGUARD - straitline serrated orange
SEATPOST CLAMP - salsa orange
STEM - raceface ride 70mm
SEATPOST - raceface ride
TIRES - kenda slant six 2.2
HANDLEBARS - funn fatboy 710mm 
SADDLE - charge spoon
BRAKES - avid bb7 180 front / 160 rear (jagwire housing)
GRIPS - clarks lock on
PEDALS - shimano slx

25 lbs with surly tuggnut..ride in colorado


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

BigDriveLittleWedge said:


> Started off as a "budget build", but things got a little out of hand...


funny how that happens...

finally put together. first ride this weekend!









Frame: Inbred 29er SS LTD 18"
Fork: Kona P2
Headset: Cane Creek 40-Series
Bar: Raceface Turbine Flat Wide
Stem: Raceface Turbine 70mm
Seatpost: RaceFace Turbine
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Shimano: Shimano SLX (32T) 
Brakes: Avid BB7 
Wheelset: Velocity Blunt 35 laced to Shimano XT hubs with Wheelsmith Butted Spokes
Tires: Continental Race King / X-King
Grips: Esi Extra Chunky
Pedals: DMR V8


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you like the velocitys? I'm thinking of getting them. I like the clean white on black scheme you've got going.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

newdee said:


> funny how that happens...
> 
> finally put together. first ride this weekend!
> 
> ...


how tall are you, sir?

(i am 6 feet and thinking one of the last ones of these frames as my first 29er but there are only size 19,5" available on the on-one site.)


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

captnpenguin said:


> How do you like the velocitys? I'm thinking of getting them. I like the clean white on black scheme you've got going.


Thanks! The velocity's are sweet. They make the tire profile really really stable even at really low pressure. It also flattens out the tread so i'm getting a suprising amount of grip from even that 2.2 race king. definately adds a few mm of overall width on a high volume casing.. crappy photo in 3...2...1...









i dont think i would really have any reason to ever go back to anything narrower.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Been playing around with a SASS I picked up a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go 650b, I did with my MUSS and haven't looked back! Shiny A$$ pickup, enjoy it.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> Go 650b, I did with my MUSS and haven't looked back! Shiny A$$ pickup, enjoy it.


Thanks! I spent quit a bit of time in your Bianchi thread before I got the SASS, and the ability to fit 650b's is why I did, and it's shiny 

newdee - great lookin' Inbred! I'm thinking about getting the Blunts, also.


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

Kisherceg said:


> how tall are you, sir?
> 
> (i am 6 feet and thinking one of the last ones of these frames as my first 29er but there are only size 19,5" available on the on-one site.)


I'm 5'10" and change with short arms. Fit is pretty good, but i could probably could have sized down without any issue running this setup. I might eventually go with a short riser bar just to get the grips a little bit closer/higher.

I swear i came close to reaching the end of the internet trying to figure out what size to order too. If you search "Inbred 29er sizing" or "Inbred 29er Geometry" there are some results on fit. i.e.

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/one-inbred-29er-sizing-575269.html

looks like 19.5 might not be a bad size for you?

i definitely wouldn't want any longer top tube for MY size but i don't want an overly aggressive posture, or to be really stretched out.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

newdee said:


> I'm 5'10" and change with short arms. Fit is pretty good, but i could probably could have sized down without any issue running this setup. I might eventually go with a short riser bar just to get the grips a little bit closer/higher.
> 
> I swear i came close to reaching the end of the internet trying to figure out what size to order too. If you search "Inbred 29er sizing" or "Inbred 29er Geometry" there are some results on fit. i.e.
> 
> ...


the top tube lenght I have concern with too. I ride a 18" inbred 26er, which is close to perfection while geared usage but since i changed to ss, somehow it feels a bit short. the 19,5" 29er is 17mm longer then my 18" inbred, which seems way too much difference. I assume I will keep thinking so long, that all the frames will be sold, solving my problem. 

since this is a photo thread, here is my inbred.


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

Kisherceg said:


> the top tube lenght I have concern with too. I ride a 18" inbred 26er, which is close to perfection while geared usage but since i changed to ss, somehow it feels a bit short. the 19,5" 29er is 17mm longer then my 18" inbred, which seems way too much difference. I assume I will keep thinking so long, that all the frames will be sold, solving my problem.
> 
> since this is a photo thread, here is my inbred.


nice! looks like you could loose some length in the stem.. is that a 90mm?


----------



## Capitan Sketch (Apr 9, 2014)

Specs are:
2005 Bianchi GUSS
Rock Shock REBA 80MM travel fork
Avid BB5 Disc Barke 180mm front rotor, 160mm rear
Stock drivetrain with the exception of a SRAM PC850 chain
WTB Speed Disc wheels
WTB Velociraptor Tires
Chris King Headset
Raceface Bars and Stem
Thomson seatpost


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

This is just a mockup. If the hub holds in my frame, it's getting a matching front wheel, white industries crank and a dos freewheel. Then a fixed cog and a rear tire with a easily reversible tread


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Specialized globe san francisco in single speed duty*


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

*Impulse buy*

Picked this beauty up off of CL last night. Brings back the wonderful memories of my BMX days. Looking forward to enjoying a nice change from my geared HT.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

My new Verhauen


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Fastblack said:


> My new Verhauen
> View attachment 896816


Classy! Nice job!


----------



## mwv (Jan 24, 2012)

Fastblack said:


> My new Verhauen
> View attachment 896816


I am currently waiting on mine from the most recent batch. Is that a medium or large? What is your bar/stem setup? Bar and stem are what I am obsessing over right now. I am thinking a 80mm straight with either a Vector or Enve riser.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

mwv said:


> I am currently waiting on mine from the most recent batch. Is that a medium or large? What is your bar/stem setup? Bar and stem are what I am obsessing over right now. I am thinking a 80mm straight with either a Vector or Enve riser.


It's a large. I am running a syntace f109 75mm stem and syntace vector carbon high 20 8 degree 780mm bar. Still thinking on cutting it down to 740, but 780 doesn't seem too bad. Here's pics of the bars.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKongKion (May 31, 2014)

SS Fatboy Expert


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Felt Nine Race running a Surly Knard up front and 32x20 gearing.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

tripnox said:


> Been lurking here for awhile and also thought I wouldn't get another 29er after my Rockhopper 29er experience, however this Soma Juice handles much better. Big wheel love again:


Nice set up. Im on the same color scheme but mine is orange and matte black. Where did u get the orange chain?


----------



## ONE78 (Jul 31, 2009)

*my good old unit29*


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

holy seatpost!! 
it is not your riding height, isn't it?


----------



## alhounos (Apr 19, 2014)

jnl1105 said:


> View attachment 896790


Looks like a ton of fun. Always dig the no-stickers look too.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Ogre


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

*My old rockhopper*

Back to SS. Knard up front - keeping it low with 445 a-c fork. looking forward to testing the 2.35 Ikon in b


















ack this weekend


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Seat looks crooked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars M (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's my Whyte 19 Ti.

WB Loop fork, 120mm travel.
Halo Vapour 26" wheels.
XTR crank + pedals.
Deore brakes.
Staitline stem, Gusset handlebar.
33/18 gearing.
Ardent 2.25 tyres.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

*9:Zero:7 Single speed*

32:20 ratio means no tensioner at the moment 








Trying to get that extra speed... this bike rolls really well but has the aero dynamic properties of a brick!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## fishtattoo (Jan 11, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## nearlynakedjeff (Mar 12, 2013)

*2014 El Mariachi SS*









Recently built up 2014 El Mariachi, currently 32/19 and making me stronger :thumbsup:


----------



## sjwolfman (Nov 28, 2013)

*2012 redline monocog*

The good old monocog


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I finally finished it.





Conversion from a couple months ago:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Awshucks said:


> I finally finished it.


Nice work! I dig the black with white.

Here's mine:


----------



## alhounos (Apr 19, 2014)

phone does a pretty good panorama:


----------



## MikeAK (Jul 15, 2011)

My 2012 kona Unit. Purchased new. All stock except for the grips and tires. This is my urban destroyer. The best and funnest bike I've ever owned.


----------



## aybee (Feb 2, 2014)

Posted this in the fat bike forum:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

ModifiedArmy said:


> View attachment 898388
> 
> 
> View attachment 898389


What kind of chain is that?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd been using a midge dirtdrop bar since last year, but after doing some reading I figured I'd give a Woodchipper a try:



__
https://flic.kr/p/nYWvXh

Second ride with it, and still trying to figure out the angle and brakelevers. But the long drop extensions are amazing for ss climbs.

The Midge has really short drops:


__
https://flic.kr/p/gmbhbw

Compared to the Woodchipper:


__
https://flic.kr/p/nWvaE7

I didn't even realize what I was missing, but putting the Woodchipper on makes climbing (almost) effortless.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

2014 Vassago Verhauen

-Whisky No. 7 Fork
-XTR Brakes
-SLX Crank
-Chris King Headset
-Chris King hubs laced to Crest rims
-Thomson Cockpit
-Race Face 34t ring
-Endless 20t cog


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

fire02red said:


> 2014 Vassago Verhauen
> 
> -Whisky No. 7 Fork
> -XTR Brakes
> ...


Small world...


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm... that bike looks pretty cheap. Maybe if you save up for a while you could buy something nicer?

Not that it's a bad bike. at all, just save up a bit and you could get something from a bigger brand. like a Surly Karate Monkey.

Heck, tell you what. I'll BUY you a Karate Monkey, and you can trade me that. yeah. So you can finally have a nice bike.

(See this post is funny because if you look at Vassago's site you can clearly see this bike is handmade in the USA from really awesome stuffs. it blows a KM out of the water. Were my above statements not facetious they would be incredibly foolish.)


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

blaklabl said:


> Small world...


This guy... Whats up man?!


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Agwan said:


> Hmmm... that bike looks pretty cheap. Maybe if you save up for a while you could buy something nicer?
> 
> Not that it's a bad bike. at all, just save up a bit and you could get something from a bigger brand. like a Surly Karate Monkey.
> 
> ...


The whole time i was reading this post i was like... "oh man... another vassago hater..." hahaha Nothing wrong with a KM... Or my old Jabberwocky for that matter. But this new verhauen kicks ass... Probably the best frame ive ever ridden..


----------



## icbotor (Apr 21, 2010)

can't remember what year this is either 95 or 96 Univega Aluminum 701. put a bunch of leftover parts I had on it. does the job on the trails and rides very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Dad's new verhauen, my verhauen and wife's jabberwocky









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

Here is my Salsa El Mariachi Ti. This one got out of hand quick. It is so much fun.














Cheers!


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

fire02red said:


> This guy... Whats up man?!


Haha...was just going to post a pic of my new (to me) beater parts bin Karate Monkey...and your VerHauen made me forget all about it...


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Fastblack said:


> Dad's new verhauen, my verhauen and wife's jabberwocky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More AZ Vassago Verhauens! Love it ~


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

AlexCuse said:


> What *I* don't understand is why 'you people' are laying your bikes down on the brake side. THINK OF YOUR POOR ROTORS!


What I don't understand is why you guys are laying your bikes down. You should be riding for God's sake!

Peace.


----------



## TBMD9er (May 22, 2009)

*Knarded up front*

Latest rendition. Gen 1 Nimble 9 with Surly fork and Knard. Gives a surprising amount of compliance without affecting maneuverability.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

*OK, I'm ready to show it.*

Far from blingy, but nonetheless a solid parts bin build. I was looking for a backup bike after my main ride was having suspension fork issues that kept me from riding for a month or so. I found a buddy who had gotten a KM a few years back, and slapped a WB carbon fork on it, took it for a ride(s?) and decided his knees couldn't hack it. Hung in his garage until I asked about it. So, for $150 and a few little things I didn't have (like a tugnut), I built this up more as a utility ride-around-the-neighborhood-with-the-kids bike that I can run errands on but can convert over to serious dirt worthiness should I need to pretty quick.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Your KM is sexier than it has a right to be.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Man, that's awesome! I wish I had a friend who'd sell me a KM for 150 bones.


----------



## photocodo (Dec 14, 2011)

My SC highball SS. Need to upgrade the brakes and thinking about the Enve Carbon DH bar (800mm) and a shorter stem. Got I9s with arch ex rims. So far so good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine. Not fancy, but by far my favorite ride. The replaced fork and cranks brought new life to this frame


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

*My 1x1 has new shoes..*

My 1x1 with new set of wheels! Got them used, and I thing that at least the color is spot on!








They aren't very light though.. at least didn't feel very light in hand, but they are lighter than my "winter" -wheelset. (Fixed)
Here:








..aaand I like that it's SS for a change..


----------



## rfisk89196 (Sep 19, 2004)

My F29 Hi Mod 
EBB30
Truvativ Stylo 180mm crank
Easton XC one wheelset
XT brakes
Thomson stem
Havon carbon bars
Ikon tires, tubeless
Syncros carbon fork
WTB saddle and bonty XXX seat post
32x17 gearing
18.8 lbs
Fast and fun!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

MMcG said:


> put some 650b wheels on this Azonic Steelhead tonight - they fit great in the back and up front too.


Just came across this now.

How much clearance is there?


----------



## Gonzo Mason (Jun 7, 2013)

*08 GT Peace*

Got my first SS to play about with today.. Good ol' eBay.
.. new parts in the post


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice GT!


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

*First bike build: a brand new Santa Cruz Highball 29er!*

OK, I've been mountain biking for many years now... but this new bike constitutes many extremely fun "firsts" for me: first complete build up from frame/parts; first 29er; first dedicated single speed frame (I'm coming from many years on a single speed 'conversion' 26er); and first new bike in over 10 years.

I couldn't be happier so far. Here are some pics before she touched dirt for the first time:














No more chain tensioner for me. 
Highlights from building it were installing the crank -- a new task for me (and surprising easy); and discovering what 'tight spots' in the drive train mean (my chain ring wasn't perfectly centered). Any, she feels ... amazing. Whoo hoo!


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

*First build: a new Santa Cruz Highball SS 29er*

Ok, I've been mt. biking for many years - I started well before '03, but that's when I got much more into it. This is first time I've built a bike, from the frame up. (Other firsts: first dedicated SS frame, with no tensioner; first 29er; first new bike in over 10 years!) I just finished, it was so. Much. FUN. And even better to ride.


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

*First build: a new Santa Cruz Highball SS 29er*

Ok, I've been mt. biking for many years - I started well before '03, but that's when I got much more into it. This is first time I've built a bike, from the frame up. (Other firsts: first dedicated SS frame, with no tensioner; first 29er; first new bike in over 10 years!) It was so. Much. FUN. And even better to ride!















Highlights from the building process included installing bottom bracket for the first time, and discovering what 'tight spots' are in the drive train (my chain ring wasn't perfectly centered around the bolts, but it's fine now, thank you Sheldon Brown). Can't wait to tear it up this weekend.


----------



## photocodo (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks nice. I also have the Highball and love the dropouts for tensioning the chain. My post is just up the page a bit. Great looking bike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

alhounos said:


> Just built! Can't wait to take it out for a test ride.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/one/inbred-ss-26er-limited-edition-budget-parts-bin-build-hello-909189.html


What is that gizmo at back of your frame droupouts?


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

Don't think I posted this one yet. Finally replaced my stolen BASS. Its not quite as built yet, but is just as fun.

(and by finally I mean, two years ago...)


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I am deeply wounded by Bianchi no longer makin bikes like this. And also by how they seem to be using Celeste less and less on the newer stuff.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

the C.U.S.S (celeste ultimate single speed) was the 1st ss i rode/raced in 01/02'

retailed for like 800.00 outta the box. perfect 36 x 18 gearing. got 1st place ss at the vermont 50 that year.......on a fully stock 800.00 bike. gotta love it

rigid baby.

rog


----------



## alhounos (Apr 19, 2014)

skankingbiker said:


> What is that gizmo at back of your frame droupouts?


 Just a huge chain tug from my old dirt jumper.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

I had a BaSS in the past, it was great. Although the Cuss is a frame size bigger (fitting me better) it weighs in about the same, even with stock bars, stem, crank and wheels. (where my BaSS was built up a little). 
Reading about the series the U series CUSS, GUSS, WUSS PUSS use easton ultralight tubing(muss being steel though?) These are great bikes, I will always have one in my arsenal. I want to build a 26" urban SS for crusin and leave the san jose to utility.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The MUSS is chromo-lite double butted tubing. There is another with Dedacciai tubing as well, not remembering the exact naming scheme right now. Agreed, great bikes. I also am a little jealous of the classic bianchi celeste green. Happy rollin'


----------



## Gonzo Mason (Jun 7, 2013)

*2008 GT Peace 26" SS*

Shiny new parts 

Da-Bomb bars, Charge Spoon saddle, grips, Crank Bro's stem..


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

*My VerHauen*


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

*My 1993 Diamondback Apex*

Retrofitted with rear disc brake.

Surly Dirt Wizard up front, Geax Sturdy rear.


----------



## aybee (Feb 2, 2014)

From this










To this



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

aybee said:


> From this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the KM OPS? Nice half-fat!


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## aybee (Feb 2, 2014)

p08757 said:


> Is that the KM OPS? Nice half-fat!


Yessir, and thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

aybee said:


> From this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the half fat as an SS? Did you have to gear down at all because of more rolling resistance?


----------



## aybee (Feb 2, 2014)

captnpenguin said:


> How do you like the half fat as an SS? Did you have to gear down at all because of more rolling resistance?


Went down from a 32T to 30T front - it really sucks on flats and paved roads - you need to keep pedaling just to keep moving forward, and obviously I easily spin out.

On trails and singletrack, different story - the front has some crazy traction specially in muddy trails. Floatation over small rocks is awesome, it just gobbles it up. The 29+ rear helps with the additional grip and extra cush, without sacrificing acceleration and roll resistance. Love this setup, my geared hardtail no longer gets some love...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Some would call it vintage.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bought my first single speed 29er today - a 2012 Redline Monocog. Haven't had that much fun on a bike since I was a kid. Gotta love the no-nonsense a single speed bike delivers.


----------



## boulderse92 (Jun 9, 2014)

Heres my setup. Vintage titanium frame with a downhill front end haha. This pic was just before i installed the brakes so don't think i have no front brake haha. Out of curiosity, what "type" of mountain bike would this be considered? aka XC, AM, freeride etc. I plan on using it for high speed trail bombing in the south bay area and some santa cruz trails. Ive been out of the mountain bike scene for a few years so i have to start slow on some easy trails first


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

It would be a frankenbike. as it is a mishmash of parts from various disciplines that won't work well together, but will work together.

As for the frame, it's a Cross Country frame. that is all it will ever be. and it appears it may be a rather nice one.


----------



## boulderse92 (Jun 9, 2014)

It is super front heavy, feels like a tank, but it can take a drop off like a downhill bike lol and thats why i built it. Not planning on climbing much obviously. This is just temporary until i can afford a nicer frame. However the feel of the titanium is amazing so i will probably keep this one forever. Someday i want a santa cruz chameleon.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, even though Titanium is the magical jesus metal of perfection that has no flaws ever and can never be destroyed because it's magic.

What you've built here is not really designed to be "hucked" and may fail you. being Titanium you may not get a warning when it snaps.

My personal recommendation is ride it like a cross country bike until you get a heavier duty frame. then start hitting the drop offs. lest you loose a rather nice, if dated frame.


----------



## boulderse92 (Jun 9, 2014)

I totally see what you're saying, and i never really planned on taking it somewhere where there is any crazy drop offs. im looking mainly to hit some burms, and go fast over small obstacles. I got a smokin deal on the fork and couldnt pass it up. $140 for a rebuilt fox 36 haha


----------



## cliston (Jul 11, 2014)

*2013 Carve SL*

2013 leftover.

Specialized Carve SL. Medium. White bennies pedals


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Do be cautious. That frame was not designed to run a long travel fork. Best case, it handles like sh!t.  Worst case, you shear the head tube off.  Do it justice and put an 80mm fork on it.


boulderse92 said:


> Heres my setup. Vintage titanium frame with a downhill front end haha. This pic was just before i installed the brakes so don't think i have no front brake haha. Out of curiosity, what "type" of mountain bike would this be considered? aka XC, AM, freeride etc. I plan on using it for high speed trail bombing in the south bay area and some santa cruz trails. Ive been out of the mountain bike scene for a few years so i have to start slow on some easy trails first


----------



## boulderse92 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah like i said this is just temporary until i can afford a frame for the fork. I just happened to come across a frame and fork for good prices at the same time, and had no other bike.. This frame will probably get a rigid fork once that happens. Im riding the bike on well maintained multi use trails at the most extreme, so i feel confident the head tube can withstand the use for now.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Got this cool seatpost - syntace claims it gives about an inch of front to back motion, and that is about what it felt like bouncing off the speed bumps. Can't wait to try it on the trails


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

*hard eddie single speed*

Here is my new build


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

Oddity 29+ Singlespeed. This is my personal bike.

Steel frame, Ti bars/post/stem. Rides like a dream.


----------



## airNwater (May 23, 2007)

My new nashbar bee's knee 650b. Having so much fun on this bike.


----------



## ghetto (Apr 11, 2013)

boulderse92 said:


> Out of curiosity, what "type" of mountain bike would this be considered? aka XC, AM, freeride etc. I plan on using it for high speed trail bombing in the south bay area and some santa cruz trails.


Here in the UK we'd likely call that a 'trail bike', go (most) anywhere, handle (most) anything but not really intended for hucks and big drops or jumps. AM always seems a daft name, there are plenty of places on mountains I've been to that I wouldn't take a bike.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Momsen STR29 in Gulf Oil racing colors*

My Momsen STR29


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

what gearing are you running and that ramped/pinned ring don't give you any troubles? love the bike


----------



## DesertBike (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Sundaysunday (Aug 19, 2012)

2009 Gary Fisher Superfly
The frame was made only for factory sponsored racers with special rear dropouts for single speed.

And no I am not anywhere close to a factory rider.


----------



## bgenesis12 (Jul 11, 2014)

DesertBike said:


> View attachment 910942


Where do you ride? I have the same bike and the terrain looks familiar.


----------



## Ted Andkilde (Jul 13, 2014)

SSPirate said:


> Oddity 29+ Singlespeed. This is my personal bike.
> 
> Steel frame, Ti bars/post/stem. Rides like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 909024


That is gorgeous.

Do the funky seatstays give the back a bit of "cushion"?

Cheers, Ted


----------



## Swagman76 (Jan 15, 2014)

*95' M2 Stumpy*

18" Frame
26" Mavic 721 rims 
Schwalbe 2.5 Racing Ralphs
Paul's Word and Fhub 32 hole hubs
White Ind. 18 tooth free wheel cog
Race Face 32 tooth SS crank set
Crank Bros Egg Beater 3 pedals
Gusset chain tensioner
Chris King BB & Headset
Paul's Motolite Brakes w/ vintage Love Levers
Thomson stem and seat post clamp
Ritchey seat post and riser bar
Ringle QR front skewer
Oury grips


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

Ted Andkilde said:


> That is gorgeous.
> 
> Do the funky seatstays give the back a bit of "cushion"?
> 
> Cheers, Ted


Yes Ted, for sure. The 'reverse curved' seat stays have proven to add some propulsion out of turns, berms and pump-bumps - and it's a super comfy ride. Just did a 70+ mile race on her and have zero complaints. Rocks the downhills like mad too.


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

Sweet ol' Stumpy! Had something similar in the past. Nice build!


----------



## Bodeen (Oct 24, 2009)

I cobbled this together with parts on hand. Just a couple of rides on the MUP so far...feels pretty solid.

'13 Juice


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

my 69er is gone in favor of a genesis fortitude. lovely bike. the original build is reasonable, i.e. quite good. but I had nicer parts on the 69er. so they went on.
since the photo bar, stem and grips were changed as well.

only thing I don't like is the flattened seat tube. I can see why they did it, but that makes it impossible to drop the seat down.


----------



## WtPooh (Jan 25, 2011)

Here´s mine


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice day


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice ride WtPooh, nice ride. Looks like an enjoyable trip through the pines, and the sun's shining through too.


----------



## WtPooh (Jan 25, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> Nice ride WtPooh, nice ride. Looks like an enjoyable trip through the pines, and the sun's shining through too.


First ride with my Puffin. Slowly learning how to fly with it. Enjoyable indeed.


----------



## TXDirtDawg (Nov 17, 2004)

XL Sir9


----------



## IRTGU (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is my fresh build. 20# of titanium, carbon fiber, aluminum, and rubber


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

This was my first mtb. It is a 1995 GT Tequesta. It originally had the Team Scream yellow and blue paint scheme. Could not part with it so I decided to rebuild it and convert it to a single speed. My tribute to the Hans Rey GT Karakoram.


----------



## evilshenaniganz (Feb 14, 2011)

Just got Mr. Furley yesterday!


----------



## Woodnmusic (Aug 4, 2014)

13 Marlin SS

Gets the job done.


----------



## Ted Andkilde (Jul 13, 2014)

*Nukeproof Solum build, work in progress.*

Building a Solum up as an XC single speeder. I'm using a silly long, 500mm, seatpost to ensure I have enough supported length in the frame. Using an Identi jump fork which is relatively heavy but "trials" rated so hopefully sturdy. I figure I can slap a low seat & post on it and use it as a 26" trials-like bike if the long post experiment fails. Having a blast, haven't built up a new bike from parts in 20+ years. Can't wait to ride it, but work is going to get in the way for another week or so...


----------



## Gonzo Mason (Jun 7, 2013)

*2008 GT Peace*

Alienated..


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

*Singular Gryphon*

My new Singular Gryphon. Specifications are to be changed, but haven't found out yet what suit the frame best. Anyway, the bike is the most comfortable of those I've ridden. Very effective pedaling plus really soft feel over small obstacles. Not my only bike, but surely my favourite. Super happy with it!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Just arrived today. Gonna ride tomorrow. This thing is mighty nice so far. 
Vassago VerHauen Copper IPA
Stan's ZTR arch wheels
Whiskey #9 fork
Loaded bar, Stem and post.


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

@OperatorBo it looks like an awesome ride, what's the weight?


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Not sure. I'm guessing 22-23. Have to run it by my lbs and weight it. Will report back when I do. May make a me thread with some ride pics and review in a day or 2.


----------



## photocodo (Dec 14, 2011)

Would love to hear how you like that whiskey parts co fork. Been looking at them but havent found many reviews. Looks very similar to the Niner fork.


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a tease as now "Slimer" has some new parts bringing the bling. Just waiting for the right shot and I will repost.

Vassago VerHauen in Ectoplasm Green with red highlights.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

I present to you, ladies and gents of all colors on the color spectrum, ethnic background, and origin

The most crappy singlespeed picture ever to be posted on this thread, and MTBR in general.......





German engineering at it's finest. Now you are asking yourself "Wow, does it get any better than that?!?!?" Why, yes it does. Please keep it in your pants boys.


----------



## danmaran (Sep 9, 2012)

@YYZ That is a beast, I literally laughed out loud at work like a tool.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

danmaran said:


> @YYZ That is a beast, I literally laughed out loud at work like a tool.


Haha! She is a beast, she could take a beating for sure. However if you go off a curb too hard the chain may slip despite the straight chain line.


----------



## mwv (Jan 24, 2012)

My several month old Vassago Verhauen at Lake Norman State Park.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

photocodo said:


> Would love to hear how you like that whiskey parts co fork. Been looking at them but havent found many reviews. Looks very similar to the Niner fork.


got a 16 mile ride in today on the Verhauen. the Whiskey fork combined with this bike is amazing! small numb compliance is, no joke, maybe better then my Fox 34 140mm. it on the other hand is very ridged when you want it, no flex at all. I am #200 with gear and i did see any flex at all. now, keep in mind I have never riden any other carbon forks and my other ride is an Ibis Ripley, although this Vassago my quickly become my main ride!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

photocodo said:


> Would love to hear how you like that whiskey parts co fork. Been looking at them but havent found many reviews. Looks very similar to the Niner fork.


PM nubster, he rides/rode the #9 on a nimble 9


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

@XYZ, as long as it saves you money, it still works  I have mine setup similar to that but didn't change to a single sprocket in the rear, I do plan to use a smaller derailleur that what i have on mine right now!









And I have an ugly beast as well, also wanted to experiment with something different on the handlebars, but i want to order some mustache bars and for goodness sakes I wan't to do something about my fork LOL Anyone one good at spray painting ?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Really dig the Vassagos.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wiseman SS*

I just received my Custom Wiseman frame and built it up last night. This frame currently has 26x3.8 in it, but can be ran as a 29er, 27.5 or a 29+ or a 27.5+ when then are actually available.

This is a 73mm bottom bracket shell with a symmetrical 135mm rear end. The cranks clear with plenty to spare as does the chainring thanks to some fantastic fabrication. I have the wheel slammed forward and the chainstay is just over 17".


----------



## PrjktJho (Feb 8, 2010)

Built up my second singlespeed about a week ago. It's a Surly Karate Monkey Ops. I'm loving the feel of the steel bike. It's already covered in scratches and gouges from a few well placed "this is not a good line..*slam*" rock garden moments. Breaking it in quickly and absolutely loving this bike!


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

1strongone1 said:


> I just received my Custom Wiseman frame and built it up last night. This frame currently has 26x3.8 in it, but can be ran as a 29er, 27.5 or a 29+ or a 27.5+ when then are actually available.
> 
> This is a 73mm bottom bracket shell with a symmetrical 135mm rear end. The cranks clear with plenty to spare as does the chainring thanks to some fantastic fabrication. I have the wheel slammed forward and the chainstay is just over 17".


Nice looking bike, where are you located? Wiseman is a local builder to me and had a booth at our annual race this year. Nice guy from the little I was able to speak with him.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

PrjktJho said:


> Built up my second singlespeed about a week ago. It's a Surly Karate Monkey Ops. I'm loving the feel of the steel bike. It's already covered in scratches and gouges from a few well placed "this is not a good line..*slam*" rock garden moments. Breaking it in quickly and absolutely loving this bike!


I really dig the look of the new KM's. I think I need to look into one. I have to say that the Maxxis tires looked like 29+ at first.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Zaskar24 said:


> Nice looking bike, where are you located? Wiseman is a local builder to me and had a booth at our annual race this year. Nice guy from the little I was able to speak with him.


Decorah Iowa. Dave met me in Galena, half way between us and delivered the frame.

I can't say enough about his quality of work and communication. He is hands down the best custom builder I have delt with, and I have had a bunch of custom frames over the years.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

That Wiseman frame rocks!


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

1strongone1 said:


> Decorah Iowa. Dave met me in Galena, half way between us and delivered the frame.
> 
> I can't say enough about his quality of work and communication. He is hands down the best custom builder I have delt with, and I have had a bunch of custom frames over the years.


Cool. I have looked at his frames and might be hitting him up for a fat bike frame some day. I do like what he did with yours. Might have to think about borrowing that idea.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

1strongone1 said:


> I just received my Custom Wiseman frame and built it up last night. This frame currently has 26x3.8 in it, but can be ran as a 29er, 27.5 or a 29+ or a 27.5+ when then are actually available.
> 
> This is a 73mm bottom bracket shell with a symmetrical 135mm rear end. The cranks clear with plenty to spare as does the chainring thanks to some fantastic fabrication. I have the wheel slammed forward and the chainstay is just over 17".


Kmc dlc chain?

Wow. That paint is something! Nice bike.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Waltworks finished this June. What a fun time.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Zaskar24 said:


> Cool. I have looked at his frames and might be hitting him up for a fat bike frame some day. I do like what he did with yours. Might have to think about borrowing that idea.


No problem.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

My '11 Marlin SS. Bought it used so I could 'dip my toe' into the whole SS and after a half-doz rides I'm hooked. About 20 min after I took this pic I was getting my a$$ handed to me by mother nature. The storm made national news b/c it was AZ. It was an awesome morning.


----------



## 313n703 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome bikes all! Just converted my '07. I hope I have a good time with it this weekend.


----------



## PrjktJho (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaskar24 said:


> I really dig the look of the new KM's. I think I need to look into one. I have to say that the Maxxis tires looked like 29+ at first.


I have had multiple people comment on the tire size actually! Just last weekend at the trailhead I had a guy come across the parking lot to ask me about my tires. I said they were a 2.4 and he didn't believe me. I don't know if the Stan's flow rim width is making them look that much larger or what.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

thickfog said:


> Waltworks finished this June. What a fun time.


Curved top tube, non-suspension corrected fork, sliding dropouts, custom built by Walt. Very very nice!! You could probably pay more but it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

That is an awesome looking bike! Walt does some really great work. I have talked with him in the past and may one day have him build something for me.

That paint job just rocks by the way!



thickfog said:


> Waltworks finished this June. What a fun time.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

PrjktJho said:


> I have had multiple people comment on the tire size actually! Just last weekend at the trailhead I had a guy come across the parking lot to ask me about my tires. I said they were a 2.4 and he didn't believe me. I don't know if the Stan's flow rim width is making them look that much larger or what.


Are they both Ardents? They are fairly large tires and the Flow's seem to let them reach a pretty good width so that would explain it.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

yourdaguy said:


> That Wiseman frame rocks!


The paint job is amazing.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

J3SSEB said:


> The paint job is amazing.


The crazy part is it looks 10x better in person. The camera can't really capture the sparkle.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Zaskar24 said:


> Are they both Ardents? They are fairly large tires and the Flow's seem to let them reach a pretty good width so that would explain it.


The first and only time I experienced floating and coasting at the same time was on a pair of Ardents on a KM. Awesome snow tire BTW.


Surly Karate Monkey Dingle Speed by SaddleUpBike, on Flickr


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried a similar drop bar setup, geared though, with my older RM Hammer. I just couldn't get the fit right, I felt cramped. I had a 35 degree stem with Woodchippers (46cm) and tried to get the drops approximately where my low rise bar had been. Could you share the length and rise of your stem (including if you used additional spacers) and the position of you h-bar as it would've related to a traditional mtb setup?


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

Built up this turd with my parts bin and about 150 bucks from QBP. Frame was a freebie.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

Nicest turd ever


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

surly 1x1 650b


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

There simply have not been enough bikes produced in that shade of blue, very nice.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Fixed 650b conversion. I tried drop bars, but the bike is more fun and more comfortable to me like this.


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

vaultbrad said:


> Fixed 650b conversion. I tried drop bars, but the bike is more fun and more comfortable to me like this.


Looks great, is your frame 650b specific or was it a larger wheel size ?


----------



## Dirtjumper02 (May 20, 2014)

*DJ turned XC*








Added a front brake and high seat post to my dirt jumper. This bike is so much fun on the trails, I rarely use it as a jumper these days.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

ThundaCrymz said:


> Looks great, is your frame 650b specific or was it a larger wheel size ?


Thanks. The frame is an 89 Giant RS940. Made for 700c wheels and up to 23mm tires. I'm glad the conversion worked so flawlessly because bigger tires are better for my uses.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Pipedream Sirius - 650b Belt drive


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## popcorn_skollie (May 20, 2014)

*mongoose ss*


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Zerort said:


> Pipedream Sirius - 650b Belt drive


Sweet. Just pm'd you asking about pics. Nice!


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Built this up today, customs had the frame laying there for 10days. So tomorrow i will try my first real singlespeed ride, then on thursday i will travel to my first race, with a brand new singlespeed.. 94km will be hard


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

Skorp said:


> Built this up today, customs had the frame laying there for 10days. So tomorrow i will try my first real singlespeed ride, then on thursday i will travel to my first race, with a brand new singlespeed.. 94km will be hard


What fork you got on there?


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

DMR trailblade, 440mm A/C length


----------



## D_Mike_Harris (Aug 14, 2014)

*Gravity G29 with Upgrades!*









Gravity G29 (Bikes Direct) with a "few" upgrades! Makes the daily commute tolerable.


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

kingdom said:


>


That is one sweet looking bike! Beautiful view in the last picture as well. Where was it taken?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Don't remember if I posting in here or not, so here it is. May be for sale soon


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm quite new to all this, been riding less than a month. Figured I'd try a cheap singlespeed fatty and a cheap multispeed hardtail to dip my toes in... I ended up loving the singlespeed and my other bike got relegated to riding around town, hence the bags.


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

0uTkAsT said:


> I'm quite new to all this, been riding less than a month. Figured I'd try a cheap singlespeed fatty and a cheap multispeed hardtail to dip my toes in... I ended up loving the singlespeed and my other bike got relegated to riding around town, hence the bags.


Can you give some details on the single speed fatty, please?


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

petriedav said:


> Can you give some details on the single speed fatty, please?


Sure, its just a bone stock 2014 Gravity Deadeye from BikesDirect. I like it so far, adjusting the mechanical disc brakes perfectly has been the only headache.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I see the attention paid to style on the build. I don't understand the people that spend as much as we do on bikes, and don't want it to be pretty.

I guess they feel it's more macho to have a mismatched pile of parts. being lazy and sloppy is manly.

Frankenbikes are fine if you're building a solid bike from spares without spending money. But a new build with new parts? My sensibilities demand style!


----------



## pzvi (Aug 15, 2013)

>>Sure, its just a bone stock 2014 Gravity Deadeye from BikesDirect. I like it so far, adjusting the mechanical disc brakes perfectly has been the only headache.

I'd been looking at the BD Deadeye also, but on their site, they mentioned "Fixie". It is NOT a fixed gear bike right? Thanks

YKN


----------



## Mpnoffi (May 8, 2014)

First post and first ss...


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Agwan said:


> I see the attention paid to style on the build. I don't understand the people that spend as much as we do on bikes, and don't want it to be pretty.
> 
> I guess they feel it's more macho to have a mismatched pile of parts. being lazy and sloppy is manly.
> 
> Frankenbikes are fine if you're building a solid bike from spares without spending money. But a new build with new parts? My sensibilities demand style!


Whatchu talkin' bout Willis?!


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm saying you put your bike together tastefully. so it looks intentional and kick ass.

So many cyclists just assemble random parts. even when building new. not really caring, or knowing how to make the bike look as good as it works.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Agwan said:


> I'm saying you put your bike together tastefully. so it looks intentional and kick ass.
> 
> So many cyclists just assemble random parts. even when building new. not really caring, or knowing how to make the bike look as good as it works.


He totally needs my wheels on the rig with the orange I9 hubs and cross pattern orange spokes.


----------



## D_Mike_Harris (Aug 14, 2014)

*Gravity with Upgrades!*


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Agwan said:


> I'm saying you put your bike together tastefully. so it looks intentional and kick ass.
> 
> So many cyclists just assemble random parts. even when building new. not really caring, or knowing how to make the bike look as good as it works.


Haha gotcha. Took it a different way at first.

It is a frankenbike through a spare parts build, but a couple parts are new. Now that its together im liking it more and more.


----------



## alivings (Aug 30, 2009)

*Raleigh XXIX*













I'll get better pics soon, this was first ride.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

My On-One Lurcher, finally converted from 2x10 to SingleSpeed. I did a couple of rides with the bike already. It is so crazy somehow, but I like it!


----------



## Yuval11 (Sep 3, 2014)

*My SS"R unit 2013*

I hve bout it 6 month ago and since then I ride only the Unit most in trials and some XC 
Ride 3-4 afternoon a week and weekend


----------



## micko24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Heres mine.. first post... gears 32/20 might drop to 32/18 if its too slo






w


----------



## micko24 (Aug 28, 2013)

do you guys think 25lbs is too heavy for a SS?


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

micko24 said:


> do you guys think 25lbs is too heavy of a SS?


No. You just need to pick the gears that work for you. It might take a few rides.


----------



## micko24 (Aug 28, 2013)

thanks so much!


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

*2015 Specialized Crave SL*

my new bike, first full rigid and first single speed bike.

I swapped out the stock brakes for a pair of SLX that I had. using Oury Grips and had the wheels set up tubeless. otherwise everything else is stock. This thing is a monster and super fun to ride. Can't wait to take it out tomorrow!

21.8lbs size large.


----------



## micko24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thats a nice bike and very light too. My SS is 25lbs with pedals... will keep it that way. I figure ill get stronger and weight wont hopefully matter much... my build is all from my garage.. minus the frame and brakes. Cheap


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

alivings said:


> *Raleigh XXIX*
> View attachment 920786
> 
> I'll get better pics soon, this was first ride.


Man, I'm liking those colors on the Raleigh. Good-looking ride.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

micko24 said:


> do you guys think 25lbs is too heavy for a SS?


lol my ss is 31lbs, gearing 34/18


----------



## micko24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dang... i have a hard time climbing 3400ft elevation gain on my 25pounder... let alone a 31lbs... wow ur a beast!


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Ibis Tranny*


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

micko24 said:


> Dang... i have a hard time climbing 3400ft elevation gain on my 25pounder... let alone a 31lbs... wow ur a beast!


ha! yeah i'm not really a beast, my typical ride only has a 1/4 of your elevation. i'd die on my steelie if i had to climb 3400'. my aluminum ss is 25 lbs, but i rarely ride it due to the harsh ride. when i do it feels like i'm floating


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

My Lurcher is ~21 lbs. My last longer SS tour with the Lurcher was this one: Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Crazy muddy tour with SingleSpeed MTB near Budapest | Times and Records | Strava
It was ~7000 feet climb. 
Tomorrow I will go to a similar circle.


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

That looks chunky, what tires do you have there?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

here is my new SS tons of fun on the dirt already. Enjoy























Part Place	Weight	Cost	
Frame	Noname	Bikeisland	1898	$250.00	
Fork	RS Reba	Bikeisland	1716	$250.00	
Headset	Loaded	Bikenerd	61	$0.00	
Stem	Syntace	Universal	137	$99.00	
Spacers	POPs	Fairwheel $15.00	
Top Cap	Na	Na $0.00	
Bars	KCNC	R2 $64.88	
Levers	Aest	Toronto	58	$55.00	
Grips+Caps	ESI+KCNC	R2	69	$0.00	
Cables	Powercodz	Fairwheel	9	$29.60	
Housing	Nokon	Fairwheel $62.21	
Calipers	Avib bb5	Ebay	330	$39.99	165x2
Brake Mounts Toronto	35	$10.00	
BottomBracket	Enduro	Enduro	70	$12.00	
Crank	Hollowgram	Ebay	394	$382.50	
Ring	Absolute	Absolute	56	$74.99	
Bolts	Na	Na 
Saddle	SelleItalia Slr	Ebay	130	$0.00	
Post	KCNC	Toronto	150	$100.00	
Peddles	CrankBrothers	Toronto	181	$0.00	
Clamp	Toronto	Toronto	8	$21.00	
Wheels	Tune	R2	1455	$711.66	673,782
Tires	Schwalbe	Ebay	1109	$108.00	544,565
Valves	Duke	R2	6	$16.92	
Skewer	Bikenerd	Bikenerd	45	$0.00	
Cog	Absolute	Absolute	21	$39.99	
Spacers	Q2	Universal $17.00	
Chain	Kmc	R2 $67.14	
Tensioner Toronto	72	$0.00	
Cage+Bolts	Bontrager, Kcnc	Fairwheel	20	$20.00	
Rotors	KCNC	R2	143	$77.85	
Bolts	Toronto	Toronto	16	$24.00	
Garmin	KCNC	Fairwheel	20	$45.00	
8209	$2,593.73	
18.10 
19lbs6oz


----------



## ericepark (Nov 18, 2010)

*Kona Raijin*

Just finish building Kona Raijin


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm old enough to remember when coloured ano parts were all the rage, glad to see it making a comeback.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Love these past couple photo bombs!


----------



## 0uTkAsT (Aug 28, 2014)

Saddle Up said:


> That looks chunky, what tires do you have there?


Thanks, they're 26x3.0 Duro Razorbacks


----------



## sparewalnut (Oct 21, 2013)

Niner One 9 RDO - Enve build


----------



## photocodo (Dec 14, 2011)

Where did you get that enve fork? Cant seem to find it on their site. How do you like it so far? Was looking at the RDO fork or whiskey parts co but this might be a game changer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

What would make it a game changer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sparewalnut (Oct 21, 2013)

photocodo said:


> Where did you get that enve fork? Cant seem to find it on their site. How do you like it so far? Was looking at the RDO fork or whiskey parts co but this might be a game changer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try this link: enve.com/products/components/mtn-fork-forkmtn/

I love it so far. I'll let you know after I ride it a few more times. The fit and finish are incredible though. The rake is adjustable. And that little fender can be removed and replaced with a couple of carbon clips instead (supplied). I'll put some miles on it and let you know more later. I was lucky that my LBS had it in stock here in Dallas, TX. Honestly, it's what me want to have this bike built.


----------



## photocodo (Dec 14, 2011)

That link worked. I just meant it was a game changer because i love enve products and now that they are making a fork it will get thrown in the mix with the RDO and Whiskey Parts fork. Looks like a super sharp fork though. Love the adjustable rake and fender options


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

sparewalnut said:


> Niner One 9 RDO - Enve build


That thing is filthy, congrats.


----------



## xc-matt (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello folks,

Picked up my first singlespeed this week. My main motivations behind ditching the gears and suspension are less maintenance and improving my fitness. Anyway, here she is; Salsa El Mariachi SS, completely standard:









Pic taken from this morning's ride.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/oVihSD

Nothing too exciting, except that this is supposed to be my "geared" bike.

For the last couple of years I've had an ss 29er, a fixed-gear old 26er, and this bike was 1x9. Because everyone needs a geared bike, right? And maybe some days I'd really want to ride gears, right?

But this year I really had to admit that my legs just don't like gears anymore. My brain says "I've got gears so there's no need to try" and then I get hung up on stuff I'd easily clear on an ss. Or if I clear a section while toodling along in my lowest gear, I don't feel much of a sense of accomplishment.

So now it's ss too. It's 38x20, which is obviously a weird gear choice. But I had been running a 38 ring upfront, and I had the 20t cog in the partsbin. I wanted something that was geared quite a bit lower than my 29er (51 gearinches vs 58 for the 29er). First ride as an ss was great.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Made a few changes to the El Mariachi Ti SS Setup.

Whisky Parts Co #9 fork
Built an SS Specifc rear wheel with a Profile Racing Elite SS MTB Disc Hub
Knard on the front.

I think this may be just about perfect. I have a SS specific alternator drop out to throw on once the AML 400 is over with.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Just picked my new ss up. A little custom action made in Longmont, CO


----------



## aybee (Feb 2, 2014)

Just got my first Jones, and in the true sense of the Jones Philosophy, what better way to build it up as a singlespeed with mech brakes!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

That looks awesome, congratulations. If I was to get a 29er, it would be a Jones.


----------



## jocke (Jul 26, 2013)

Man, the looks of that El Mariachi .. I just love it. Nice one, xc-matt.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here she is in commuter mode&#8230;


----------



## sasu (Nov 16, 2013)

This is my 2x20 miles commuter SS. British Viking Blade/Ronin, 700c, 44x16. Cost a princely $250 new. I upgraded the brakes to Tiagra as the stock levers bent like crazy - a huge improvement for little money.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Somehow forgot to put a new pic up. It's an awesome ride.

Have since tossed on some black ESI chunky grips, just didn't have them for the shakedown ride and the Ergons go on quickly


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

That is a nice looking Stumpy! I have one in the garage in mint condition and I see your completed one and have an idea imagine that? thanks


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's the SWorksSS in current mode

<img src=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5558/15186801401_741f05e6c5_b.jpg>


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

92' Kona Explosif - Modernisation...


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

nice pic!


----------



## sasu (Nov 16, 2013)

I finished this Kona Honzo build last night.

2013 L size frame, 29", 34×18 gearing, MTX33 36h rear and Frequency i25 Team 32h front rims on Saint hubs, front 20 mm, rear 142x12 mm. Hayes Stroker Gram brakes, front 203 mm, rear 160 mm. Pimp Moto X cranks and Raceface handlebar. Ritchie carbon bar ends. Rock Shox 140 mm forks.


----------



## Sooner44 (Sep 29, 2014)

Went to my LBS today and had them order the right chainring. I'll pick it and the rest of the conversion parts up in a few days.

The surgery is scheduled for this weekend.


----------



## tmc1171 (Nov 10, 2010)

Canfield Nimble 9


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Man, that Canfield frame! Artful is the word that comes to mind, shaped top tube, bendy seatstays. Very nice.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Agreed, nice build tmc!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

gotta love the n9. i need to get some current pics of mine as my build is always evolving. tmc that is a sexy girl


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Scale*

Maybe my favorite bike, ever.


----------



## tomparker (Mar 1, 2013)

*My bike on CDT*

This is my Nashbar 29er. I added a 400 mm seatpost because it is a small bike, and a Raceface narrow/wide chain ring after the stock one peeled off. Grips are also new.






It is fun to ride and goes faster than my hardtail. First year trying SS, and I think I like it.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

it's funny how most times ss is faster in single track, unless there's hardly any tech. people rely too much on gears and usually don't shift at the appropriate times and lose precious momentum. you will fall in love with ss just give it a minute. it also makes you a better rider, imo


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, when I started riding my first rigid SS (Kona Unit) I found myself clearing more tech and riding faster than on my $5,000 fs uber bike. Once I adopted that riding style to all my bikes, the others became faster, but you can learn so much by riding SS!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Picked up a Nashbar Bees Knees 650b about six weeks ago to try out SS, and 650b both. It has definitely made me a stronger, faster rider, on all my bikes, even the road bike. But, the frame is just a bit too small for me so I have a new frame coming and will recycle most of the parts. I love riding SS, and ride it more than any of my bikes now.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

My new build this summer.

2012 Kona Honzo frame
140mm Pike RCt3
Reverb
Flow EX wheels on Hope Pro 2 front hubs, and DT240 SS rear hub
a various tires but with the michlein set up on there now.


----------



## sparewalnut (Oct 21, 2013)

brentos said:


> maybe my favorite bike, ever.


$7k?


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

sparewalnut said:


> $7k?


maybe not the best value, ever. But I never thought a rigid bike could ride so smooth. Probably a mix of compliance from the fork/frame/wheels and the light weight contributing to that feel.

Closer to 6k, I do have a full geared drivetrain and Sid as well, for racing, and also so resale is a bit better as a geared bike than a singlespeed.


----------



## rlh184 (Sep 11, 2013)

10670047_10152790392049052_8212897340912647961_n by ronhagen2001, on Flickr


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my work in progress...... 97 specialized rockhopper......picked it up at a garage sale for $5 in pretty rough shape....stripped it down to the frame in bare metal....sprayed it with smoke grey krylon and rebuilt it with what I had from other bikes in my garage........


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just converted my Pivot LES to SS last month and just got my first real trail ride in today; 12.6 miles and 1000' of climbing. Quite a blast actually; I even set some PRs on a few segments. Looking forward to getting stronger with more SSing mixed into my riding.

2014 Pivot LES (large)
XTR crank with Wolftooth 34
XTR trail pedals
Surly 20t cog and spacers
Custom Wheels I built with DT Swiss Hubs from XR1501 Spline wheels, CX-Rays, brass nipples and L-B carbon 27mm/23mm rims
XT brakes
2014 Fox float 120 CTD
KS LEV 125mm
Ergon SM3 carbon rail saddle
Ergon GE1 grips
Easton Havoc 750mm carbon bar and Haven 55mm stem
2.25 Kenda Honey Badger front and 2.20 Bontrager XR2 rear

I weighed it last month after converting, but forgot what the exact # was; 22.5 round about.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Yep, same here, I'm faster on my SS on the same trail vs my 29er.

And since we're doing orange, here's my new b side. Most of the parts were taken from the bees knees, with a few upgrades. As things wear out, they'll get upgraded also.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

updated pics.....my SS has cheap wheels on it so its a freewheel...used a 6 speed freewheel in place of the 7 speed I had on there...better chainline.....cut and ground the other sprockets off.....also got some stickers off amazon.com


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Bad shoulder forced me to move back to front suspension. Sold off my rigid Krampus and moved back to normal 29. At least until they get more real clearance forks and tire options out for 29+. Think this sled will do for a bit though. 

2Souls Quarter Horse


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

nitrousjunky said:


> Bad shoulder forced me to move back to front suspension. Sold off my rigid Krampus and moved back to normal 29. At least until they get more real clearance forks and tire options out for 29+. Think this sled will do for a bit though.
> 
> 2Souls Quarter Horse


eh that's an okay bike I guess.


----------



## Willwebby (Oct 13, 2014)

My curtis, I just need a chain, pedals and grips and it's done


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

posted over it what you did today - sorry for the duplicate - super psyched about this bike. All ebay, craigslist and friends.
2007 Kona Unit 2-9 frame, Reba 29 forks, Easton XC One wheels, Cannondale stem, Race Face Next carbon bars, XT up front and SLX in the back, Bontranger cranks, generic seat on a Felt seat post. Running 32/22, but after initial ride this week, may need to track down a 20T cog. I am afraid my Stumpy FSR is going to feel neglected for a while.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

No Fat Cruiser by SaddleUpBike, on Flickr


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Just converted to dropbar gonna test it tomorrow - I want climb contador style since it's only work with hood or barend.

Too lazy to single the sprocket, remove the derailer, and cut the chain stuffs - for now just trying lighter gearing 32x21 for climb.

EDIT: I've tested on non steep climb and steep descent and feels awesome.

Because of the riding posture that gives more leverage and power transfer with different muscle work compare to the flat bar the 32x21 gearing feels spinny for off-saddle and it feels that I can run bigger ratio.

When on decent the feels of lower center gravity is awesome, more confidence on cornering and the good thing I have my suspension work better on this position LOL.


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

*1993 Hardrock*


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Purrty hardrock. Repainted? Nice work.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

2001 Homegrown. Previously unbuilt, NOS.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

azille said:


> View attachment 931956
> View attachment 931957


Holy seat tube, you are raced out on that thing. Cool-a$$ color.


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

dbhammercycle said:


> Purrty hardrock. Repainted? Nice work.


Thanks! Not repainted, its the original color. Only put some xt 751 cranks with 32/14


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> 2001 Homegrown. Previously unbuilt, NOS.


Nice Score!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

azille said:


> View attachment 931956
> View attachment 931957


nice!!! most 20 year old bikes I see are trashed


----------



## Jmobi2121 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Semi-frankensteined SS*

Very happy with the versatility of the frame (142/12 alternator). Also, matches very well with the Whisky fork. 1st and prob last Ti bike for me.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

Since I have updated \ upgraded my SS a bit I feel the need to post it again in this thread.

2008 Haro Mary SS

When I first built her she was 30lbs on the nose. In the past year I have gotten her now down to 22.70lbs. Not bad for a steel framed bike 























Please forgive my nasty basement wall  Last pic shows the new/used carbon cranks.


----------



## lobstermike (Apr 29, 2012)

What type of eccentric bottom bracket do you use? Lovely bike.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks! Whatever came on the bike. I use a gxp type bb in combination with it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

:smallviolin:









.... Clean and ready.... and with a new Ardent 2.4 front....


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

The Gen said:


> :smallviolin:
> 
> View attachment 932699
> 
> ...


The Gen, that looks killer!

What kind of frame is that? Build details?


----------



## lobstermike (Apr 29, 2012)

I like these ebb type frames. Would be nice to see a closer shot of the bb non drive side to see what type ebb systems others are using. The simplicity and clean lines of the steel.


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

gsteitz said:


> The Gen, that looks killer!
> 
> What kind of frame is that? Build details?


It's an italian steel frame, made in Italy.
Gasventinove


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

gsteitz said:


> The Gen, that looks killer!
> 
> What kind of frame is that? Build details?


Thanks!!..

This is a Gasventinove Columbus 29er Steel frame... you can find manufacturer details @ Gasventinove ? La prima Mountain Bike da 29 pollici in Italia. I have also a Titanium bike from them.... so you can imagine how happy am I with their products....

Current build is:

Frame: Gasventinove Stambek EBB Z44 Size M
Fork: Manitou Tower PRO Black QR15
Headset: FRM D-SET 1,5" TAPER 44 + FRM Expander
Wheelset: Roval Trail Control
Stem: Deda Zero 1 2014 70mm
Handlebar: FRM Carbon 329 Web bar 685mm
Grips: Esigrips Chunky
Brakes: Avid BB7 + KCNC 160mm Rotors + Jagwire mountain pro Carbon Silver + FR5 Levers
Seatpost: KCNC Ti PRO Lite 400mm
Saddle: Velo PRO TI rails
Seat Clamp: Kona Clamp
Crankset: Middleburn UNO 30T + Shimano BB51
Pedals: Shimano PD M520
Cog: Chris King 18T
Chain: KCM z1 Narrow

But before.... I test it with a Kona P2 rigid fork:









With a Carbon rigid lefty fork.... :eekster:









And as a monstercross....

















But by far.... this is te best configuration I tryied....











lobstermike said:


> I like these ebb type frames. Would be nice to see a closer shot of the bb non drive side to see what type ebb systems others are using. The simplicity and clean lines of the steel.


Here you have two pictures, hope this helps....


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

@ The Gen....Super nice!


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

My ebb is just like above. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jmobi2121 said:


> Very happy with the versatility of the frame (142/12 alternator). Also, matches very well with the Whisky fork. 1st and prob last Ti bike for me.


Love it. I also run my El Mar Ti as a rigid SS. If you ever feel a yearning for a suspension fork cause ****'s getting too rough, try a tubeless Knard on the front on a wider rim (Stan's ZTR Flow EX works at a minimum.) instead. it made all the difference for me.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Love it. I also run my El Mar Ti as a rigid SS. If you ever feel a yearning for a suspension fork cause ****'s getting too rough, try a tubeless Knard on the front on a wider rim (Stan's ZTR Flow EX works at a minimum.) instead. it made all the difference for me.


Very nice. Do you think my set of Mavic Crossrides would be wide enough? I hate to buy another rim to run a wider tire. Also just found that tire for 65.00 not bad!

Surly Knard Tire > Components > Tires and Tubes > Tires | Jenson USA


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd say that a crossride rim (19mm id) won't maximize the high volume tire to give you all the Cush you want on a rigid. I have run the knard on a 19mm rim and a 39mm rim. I Can tell you it's just not worth it plus it feels dangerous as the tire is more susceptible to roll. My current front end is a dually wrapped with a knard held up by a voodoo 500. Just need to get a stiffer fork as my experimenting is done. With that setup I'm able to miss lines and not be too beat up.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

Interesting. I know a guy in KC is running them on a set of RaceFace turbine rims. What does a 39mm wide rim run?


----------



## lobstermike (Apr 29, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> I'd say that a crossride rim (19mm id) won't maximize the high volume tire to give you all the Cush you want on a rigid. I have run the knard on a 19mm rim and a 39mm rim. I Can tell you it's just not worth it plus it feels dangerous as the tire is more susceptible to roll. My current front end is a dually wrapped with a knard held up by a voodoo 500. Just need to get a stiffer fork as my experimenting is done. With that setup I'm able to miss lines and not be too beat up.


Which width rim would you think for a 2.4 or 2.5 tyre would be suitable? A 21mm rim?
Sorry its off topic i know.


----------



## ONE78 (Jul 31, 2009)

nitrousjunky said:


> Bad shoulder forced me to move back to front suspension. Sold off my rigid Krampus and moved back to normal 29. At least until they get more real clearance forks and tire options out for 29+. Think this sled will do for a bit though.
> 
> 2Souls Quarter Horse


my QH


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, that seatpost! Are you part giraffe? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jas76 (Oct 23, 2014)

My Niner One 9 RDO. 800kms in 2 1/2 months and loving it.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

That fork looks familiar. Good lookin bike!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmobi2121 (Sep 1, 2011)

totally agree on the knard/mid fat option. planning on the 3.0 knard, with 2.4 ardent down the road.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

My three single-speeds. Same aesthetic. Different execution.....


----------



## sasu (Nov 16, 2013)

Trying on parts on the SE Lager frame.

Novatec hubs, DA22 rims 32h, Ultegra brakes, FSA cranks, going to be 48x18.









EDIT:

Now it is built, but I have to change the brakes to a long reach version - the Ultegra pads hit the tire. The weight came to 22.2 lbs/10.1 kg. Not bad for a cheapy commuter.


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

From a snowy ride tonight


----------



## unabashedlypro (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's the current rig. Spent a good chunk of time this summer riding the bike parks of CO and UT on it, and am going to be spending the winter and spring with it in the coastal range. Recently swapped out the belt for a chain to make it quicker to change my gearing up. Riding a 32/18 for hilly's (Oval ring from Absolute Black) Up to a 38/14 for the speedy day's/riding around Sonoma County. Loving it so far!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

First long ride on a single speed.
I think I may be hooked!







Although descending down "Boulder Valley" from this pic, was a shock to the system.
Multiple, never ending, bone jarring, shocks to the system.
Squish is nice sometimes...


----------



## jocke (Jul 26, 2013)

Frickin' yes. Finally picked up my Kona Unit this weekend! Just back from the first real ride and yes - I'm 10 years old again. Special Christmas shoutout to the person who chose the material for the rim stickers; I hope you catch a cold just in time for Christmas Eve and that Santa forgets to deliver your presents.


----------



## Gelatomonster (Dec 1, 2014)

*steel carbon*

my favorite and most comfortable ride


----------



## SalsaJoe (Dec 1, 2014)

*2014 Salsa El Mariachi*

Greetings everyone,

Just finished building this thing up. It's my second EM frame, I love that thing. I'm building a second one up as a 1X. Hands down the best frame I've ridden in about 15 or so years. I'm currently running a 32/16 set up. Started w/ 20t and have worked my way down to a 16 which is now super fun vs just killing me.









EM steel frame
Reba fork
Stan's Crest wheelset / 3.30 hubs
SRAM X9 crankset / Wolftooth chainring 32t
various cogs (King 20t, Niner 18t, Surly 16t)
Ritchey stem
EC70 bars
Sette post
Selle It 165gm saddle
Racing Ralph rubber
2Ti Eggbeaters


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

You guys are making me miss my SS. I'll have to convert my F29 lefty.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Granite Bay just before the rains...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

the first bike i built from the frame up. i love this thing!
View attachment 943795
View attachment 943796
View attachment 943797


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Evil D.O.C. currently set up rigid and 650b!


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

*Gravity 27FIVE SS 27.5*

Gravity 27FIVE SS 27.5


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BENKD29 said:


> the first bike i built from the frame up. i love this thing!


Hopefully I'll be getting my 2010 Unit this week...

Can't wait.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

SalsaJoe said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> Just finished building this thing up. It's my second EM frame, I love that thing. I'm building a second one up as a 1X. Hands down the best frame I've ridden in about 15 or so years. I'm currently running a 32/16 set up. Started w/ 20t and have worked my way down to a 16 which is now super fun vs just killing me.
> 
> ...


Beautiful bike and great build! I'm on the hunt for same frame to replace an older unit. Love that bike and the way you talk about it makes me want it even more!


----------



## SalsaJoe (Dec 1, 2014)

Jacobray said:


> Beautiful bike and great build! I'm on the hunt for same frame to replace an older unit. Love that bike and the way you talk about it makes me want it even more!


Thanks Jacobray! I had been riding a Niner One9 (2012 w/ hydroformed tubing) and thought I was having fun. I was in Santa Fe and test rode the EM and in less than 10 mins was on the phone with my shop back home placing an order for the frame.

I started riding in 1989 where steel was it. I had some amazing steel bikes in the past (Mountain Goat Escape Goat, VooDoo Bizango) that always felt like butter on the trails. Tough like a tank yet supple through the bumps. Salsa is spot on with this frame. It makes steel shine as a rad frame material. In 2014 they gave it shorter chain stays which make it nimble and quick. Can't say enough good things about the Salsa El Mariachi frame.

Here's my other EM... 








Cheers, 
Joe


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Just in today! NBD for me 2014 Kona Unit. Stock for now except for my VP pedals, and I had the shop put a 20t in the back(I kept the 18 too). Only had time for a short test ride on one of my local trails but so far, EVERYTHING "they" say is true! I had more fun on that short ride than I have in a year. I was way faster too than on my geared hardtail. It was kind of revelatory. My other bike admittedly has a rather crappy fork, but I was just zipping down the trail on the Unit way more liquid than on my Talon 650B and the ride was dramatically SMOOTHER. Is it the steel, the bigger wheels? I dunno, but I totally felt connected. And man, I had no idea--my geared bike is so NOISEY!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

just converted it the other day. it's now a half fat SS. 
View attachment 944826


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## bgenesis12 (Jul 11, 2014)

jocke said:


> View attachment 942868
> 
> 
> Frickin' yes. Finally picked up my Kona Unit this weekend! Just back from the first real ride and yes - I'm 10 years old again. Special Christmas shoutout to the person who chose the material for the rim stickers; I hope you catch a cold just in time for Christmas Eve and that Santa forgets to deliver your presents.


Your bike looks sick!! And that place in the background looks like an enjoyable place to ride.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

New Onza Ibex rear and a Maxxis Ardent front. That Ibex has traction for DAYZ!

Edit: updated photo with new ODI Van's grips.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

SalsaJoe said:


> Thanks Jacobray! I had been riding a Niner One9 (2012 w/ hydroformed tubing) and thought I was having fun. I was in Santa Fe and test rode the EM and in less than 10 mins was on the phone with my shop back home placing an order for the frame.
> 
> I started riding in 1989 where steel was it. I had some amazing steel bikes in the past (Mountain Goat Escape Goat, VooDoo Bizango) that always felt like butter on the trails. Tough like a tank yet supple through the bumps. Salsa is spot on with this frame. It makes steel shine as a rad frame material. In 2014 they gave it shorter chain stays which make it nimble and quick. Can't say enough good things about the Salsa El Mariachi frame.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe,

That might've been me at Mellow Velo helping you out with the EM. I just recently switched my 2012 EM to SS after a few years of 1x10. Kinda amazing how nice and versatile these bikes are--those alternator dropouts make life real easy.

Glad to see you got your hands on some!


----------



## jocke (Jul 26, 2013)

bgenesis12 said:


> Your bike looks sick!! And that place in the background looks like an enjoyable place to ride.


Thanks, I just love this bike. And it's a great area, however it's not that much of the sandy shore line unfortunately - but fun nonetheless.


----------



## AMPERSAK (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey all,

Fairly new to the SS world but loving it so far. here is my mighty steed on one of her first outings



Edit: bars and stem have been changed since this pic.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

*some changes to my Evil DOC 650b SS conversion*

Now with front suspension:


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

First ride on the Unit...

Purakanui track.




























Was getting more and more difficult to ride...

I do like the bike though


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

WOW. Nice bike and nice view. Must be a damn great place to ride!!!!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

YYZ said:


> WOW. Nice bike and nice view. Must be a damn great place to ride!!!!


I'm just visiting the area for Xmas and I hope it's not the only track here...


----------



## static_x3 (Nov 16, 2011)

My Kona Honzo recently converted to singlespeed. what a revelation!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Voodoo Soukri*

I rescued this Voodoo Soukri frame from a friend for $200, found some parts in the parts bin, and bought these wheels from another friend. I'm very pleased with the finished product. Now if only it would stop raining.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

My buddy gave me his old diamondback that i converted to ss and put on some parts i had laying around....still saving for a good crankset


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

J3SSEB said:


> I rescued this Voodoo Soukri frame from a friend for $200, found some parts in the parts bin, and bought these wheels from another friend. I'm very pleased with the finished product. Now if only it would stop raining.


If you find any more Niner forks in that bin, keep me in mind...


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

dhindo said:


> View attachment 953135
> 
> 
> My buddy gave me his old diamondback that i converted to ss and put on some parts i had laying around....still saving for a good crankset


Wow, that looks really nice!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to have to repost my SS after I stop upgrading it 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

rynoman03 said:


> Wow, that looks really nice!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

*my new SS*

My new Canfield Nimble 9 SS all-mountain, trail, enduro, something... something ...something! My new Fun SS!!!





































Build:
Canfield Nimble 9 Large Frame LE Chrome
RS Pike RCT3 140mm
XO Cranks with Wolf tooth Direct drive 32 T
Stans Arch EX
XT Brakes
XT Pedels
XT Ice Tech rotors
endless cog 19t and spacer kit
Ibis carbon Bars
ESI Extra Chunky Grips
KS LEV DX 125mm Dropper
WTB Volt Saddle
Weight TBT Guessing around 25ish Lbs


----------



## slowNfat (Mar 30, 2012)

*One of my SS*







Here is one of mine, my baby.


----------



## simplydraven (Dec 1, 2014)

Just got done building this custom carbon fiber Lurcher Singlespeed 29er.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

OperatorBo said:


> My new Canfield Nimble 9 SS all-mountain, trail, enduro, something... something ...something! My new Fun SS!!!
> View attachment 953609
> View attachment 953610
> View attachment 953611
> ...


I came close to buying one of these frames off CL new and CHEAP! for a similar build but I didn't want green. Beautiful bike man. It's like a throwback to my GT BMX days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

OperatorBo said:


> My new Canfield Nimble 9 SS all-mountain, trail, enduro, something... something ...something! My new Fun SS!!!
> View attachment 953609
> View attachment 953610
> View attachment 953611
> ...


Beautiful, can't believe you dig beer from my hometown way out there!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, love it! it's hard to come by. But one of the best that is allowed to be imported to Utah lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

New. This will see lots of commuting, errands, and hopefully singletrack and camping with some longer rides thrown in.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Maiden voyage today. Fantastic bike!

Niner One 9 hydroformed aluminum, Small
RockShox Reba RL 100mm
Bontrager/Vuelta wheels, Geax tires
FSA carbon bar, Selle Italia Flite, Niner Seatpost, RaceFace stem, Truvativ Crank, Surley cog
32x20 gearing

Haven't weighed it yet but I'm guessing it's around 23 lbs.

Very solid ride. EBB was creak-free, installed dry per current Niner instructions. Need to shorten the hoses, cut the steerer tube another 10mm, and get that god-awful, needless Pushloc thing off my handlebars. Might go with a longer stem but will decide after a few more rides.

Felt very fast. Now I'm looking for a spring XC race with a SS over-50 category!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

My old 26er, but its first winter-ride with a rigid 29er fork up front:



__
https://flic.kr/p/qKNXDt


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

KevinGT said:


> View attachment 954452


I've noticed your posts since you were trying to decide on your frame for your build. Glad to see it finally came to fruition and you got to ride the completed bike today. Looks great!


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I had similar build with the older scandium frame and it was almost exactly 23.

Tapatalk upgrade sucks. Be sure to rate this bloatware so they fix it!


----------



## jiveturkey (Nov 23, 2011)

*2013 Honzo*

This is my first build, nothing too special, built almost entirely with used parts for under $1,300


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

so have you USED it yet?


----------



## ybh70 (Jan 14, 2015)

First ride today on crave SL...so much fun!


----------



## ybh70 (Jan 14, 2015)

sweet ride! edit: sorry that was for SS Hack


----------



## Minley1 (Apr 4, 2012)

My Genesis io

SLX Cranks
Absolute Black 32t Oval Ring
Absolute Black 16t Cog
SRAM Pc991 9speed Chain
Mavic XC 717 rims with XTR M970 Hubs
XTR M975 Levers with XTR M960 Calipers
Easton EA70 Bars, Stem & Seatpost
Superstar Nanotech Pedals


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

newfangled said:


> My old 26er, but its first winter-ride with a rigid 29er fork up front:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fork doesn't appear to have jacked the geo at all. Nice snow pic.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

dbhammercycle said:


> That fork doesn't appear to have jacked the geo at all. Nice snow pic.


I'm running a 29" Surly Troll fork on my old 26" and it's improved the geometry if anything.
BB height is 310mm.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Definitely wouldn't mind having this. So awesome, great job. How much did the whole build cost you?


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

My new Cannondale Carbon F29. I have it setup with a magic ratio at 34/18, but I will be going with an EBB once BEER or Wheels gets them back in stock

and here is a shot of my SS krampus


----------



## Nickos35 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Kona Kula 2-9 (2009) Custom S/S*

Like to share some shots of my custom job Kona Kula 2-9 2009 frame before and after. Actually done on a shoestring with powder coating job and one off decals. Its a joy to ride..so light..runs a 32-16 with carbon rigid forks.


----------



## static_x3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tidy!


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Cool bikes. Funky looking chain, its awesome.


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks awesome with the new power coat. What kind of chain is that? And were you able to lose the chain tensioner because of this chain?


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Um, doesn't that bike have sliding dropouts? why do you need a tensioner or guide?


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Got a new Lurcher frame and put on front susp. Rockshox silver tk i had laying around. SLX cranks, bb7 brakes. Velocity blunt runs xt hubs.


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

*Chiang Mai Moots*

My Rigormootis in Chiang Mai.


----------



## Nickos35 (Jan 23, 2015)

t3mplar said:


> Looks awesome with the new power coat. What kind of chain is that? And were you able to lose the chain tensioner because of this chain?


A Shimano NX01 singlespeed chain. Road fixies use them. Heavier wt, but it hasnt stretched 1/2 as much as standard 8/9 speed chains. Dont run a tensioner, have sliding dropouts. When i reach the limit i drop some links or but a new chain...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Passing thru the local shire today, just built up a Niner ROS9(frame off ebay about half of new), KMC 610HX chain, Truvativ AKA SS crank w/GXP BB, SingleWorks cog, I laced up a Hope EVO2 SS/Trials hub to a Halo Freedom disc(36H). I borrowed the front end off my RIP9(Pike 140mm 46mm offset, AKA stem , Answer bars ) to suss out the fork offset situation given the slack HA, a little flip-flop but not noticeable really while riding. This is a really fun bike in the rough and tumble and climbs super well (no unwanted lifting or bouncing around which I was sort of worried about), might grab a 51mm offset verson of the Pike. Coming off a GT Peace 9R SS(rigid) that I've ridden at least 4 years, a nice change. Borrowed seatpost of an old Iron Horse 7p3 needed a shim 30.9->31.6.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

la bici frame powdercoated
dillinger fork powdercoated
M960 crank with BMX chainwheel machined to make it fit, steel bolts, xt BB
unknown cog 18t just lying around
brm 445 shimano hydros
formula hubs laced with pillar spokes to i23 rims
nobby nics 2.25 set up tubeless with gorilla tape
controltech 760mm bar, bontrager stem, CB seatpost
WTB devo saddle
CB candy pedals

Rides great! i could lose a few pounds though hehe.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> I'm running a *26*" Surly Troll fork on my old 26" and it's improved the geometry if anything.
> BB height is 310mm.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Saddle Up said:


> Fixed it for you.


Interesting, the a-to-c measurement is the same as on my Kona Unit 29'er.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

NordieBoy said:


> Interesting, the a-to-c measurement is the same as on my Kona Unit 29'er.


I just swapped my Unit for a Gryphon, but I kept the Unit's fork since it was a perfect fit for my 26" inbred:



__
https://flic.kr/p/qKP2ep


----------



## hatrickpatrick (Apr 16, 2012)

*My Crazy Single Speed*

I decided to try and treat myself to a lightweight single speed. I ordered the XMIPLAY IP256 frame and forks which is made from T800 carbon and is supposed to be light. It's built with BEER Eccentric BB, XT brakes and crank, some old wheels, somewhat heavy tires, cheap stem and a chinese carbon bar. So far it's pretty good, but at 20pounds could be lighter. I'm using the Endless bike Chainrings and cogs.

Now I didn't feel like leaving the bike stock matte carbon, so I thought to paint it and didn't feel like being a dork and sticking my name on it. So, since I'm a bit of a fan of Josh Whedon's Firefly series / Serenity Movie, I decided to make it after that theme. My local auto body shop painted it (and lost many of the small parts in the process - oops my fault), and it came out rather nice. Today I raced it for the first time and was constantly getting comments on it. Funnily, I discovered afterwards that there is actually a Firefly bike company out of Boston I guess. Whoops. This is not one of those of course!

So far the bike seems good. The ECC started creaking at just 30miles though, so it got fiddled with and now seems OK again. I started with 32x21 for training and getting my knees ready, but just raced on 32x17 on a rolling hills course and it was perfect. No suspension is a bit bumpy though! If you have questions, let me know!


----------



## hatrickpatrick (Apr 16, 2012)

*My Crazy Single Speed*

Sorry for the duplicate posts. It said "Server error" on the first try. Now I can't find a way to delete one. :madman:

Here is my XMIPlay IP-256 with a custom paintjob from my local auto body shop. Anyone ever seen the TV Show / Movie? Got a lot of positive comments at today's race.


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

Shiny


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

New frame and stuff:

Soma Juice, medium
Reba, 100mm, tapered, Maxle
Stan's rims, On-One tires
32/20 gearing
SLX brakes



















rear brake hose is a bit long. meh.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

^^ Nice steed!!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> New frame and stuff:
> 
> Soma Juice, medium
> Reba, 100mm, tapered, Maxle
> ...


what rear tire are you running?


----------



## tuckernhank (Jul 3, 2013)

*Farnsworth build*









Had Mark at Farnsworth Bikes build this frame for me recently. Digging it so far!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I have wanted to try thsee for a long time. Couldn't resist the deal on chain love.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

MMcG said:


> what rear tire are you running?


2.4 Chunky Monkey front, 2.25 Smorgasbord rear. they are not "tubeless ready" tires but they have sealed up just fine on my Stan's rims with Stan's/ home brew sealant.

I work in a bike shop and the price of buying On-one products from the Titus store is better than any deal I can get from one of our distributors. same for the stem and handlebar, purchased together from Titus.

finally got to ride it today. handles like a champ! it's just as nice if not better than the Karate Monkey that it replaced. the chainstay is 1/2" longer than my KM and I thought I would hate that but it has not been as issue so far.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

NordieBoy said:


> If you find any more Niner forks in that bin, keep me in mind...


Just what I was thinking. I'm so jealous.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Picked up a Specialized Carve SL a few weeks ago and swapped some things from the spare parts bin.

In winter/spring beast mode it weighs 24.2#. 32/22 gears. With tubed wire bead Conti Trail King 29x2.4 on XT/P35 wheels and SRAM Centerline 180/160 rotors.

In summer/race mode it currently weighs 21.8# with nothing fancy/exotic. 32/20 gears. Still using the stock wheels, brakes, crankset. Bonty XXX carbon bars and stem, carbon seatpost from my Roubaix, tubeless RaRas, Raceface chainring, KMC chain, WTB Silverado saddle, ODI grips might get changed for ESI Chunky.


----------



## dpar (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice Bikes!!

Here's my new find... A pretty much authentic 1998 Bianchi BOSS. Enjoy.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

It's so clean. Beautiful bike sir. Enjoy it.


----------



## Slasa E (Dec 9, 2008)

My new REEBDikyelous.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Slasa E said:


> My new REEBDikyelous.


How are you liking the MRP fork? Looks like you got it out before the snow came.


----------



## Slasa E (Dec 9, 2008)

poonamibaxter said:


> How are you liking the MRP fork? Looks like you got it out before the snow came.


I love the MRP. I didn't know what I was missing. You are correct, sir. I squeezed in a ride prior to this snow storm and now I just get to sit and stare at my new toy until it melts enough outside to ride.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Yea, I have a MRP on my SS and I'm really happy with it, its the first fork I have not taken to Luby at Dirtlabs straight out of the box.


----------



## Havi (Oct 27, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> 2.4 Chunky Monkey front, 2.25 Smorgasbord rear. they are not "tubeless ready" tires but they have sealed up just fine on my Stan's rims with Stan's/ home brew sealant.


Please keep an eye on that. I had 26" Smorgasbords mounted on ztr Flows and blew off the rear tire completely after a tiny bunny hop over a drain gutter in the alps. Not exactly fun. Maybe the 29" tires are different beasts but in the German community I read about that issue more than once.

Gallery:


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Just ordered this 2014 El Mariachi SS to go with my Nature Boy. First MTB since I was a kid. Very excited to get riding!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Added another ss to the stable:


----------



## micko24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Heres mine...


----------



## cycad (Jan 5, 2011)

Updated my Cannondale 1FG. Will change the crank to shimano zee. Anyone knows which brand carries 50mm stem for fatty headshok? Looking for one but can't any yet.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

The shortest stem I was ever able to find for my Headshok was 70mm.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just converted my 2011 26" Stumpy M5 to single speed.
9.6kg with dropper post at the moment.
A little lighter than my Kona Unit...


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

*My Unit with upgraded wheels and AB oval chainrings*


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Well I did it. I bought a rigid ss. Although it may or may not stay rigid. Should get it mid next week.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

man.cave said:


> I bought a rigid ss.


 Details?? Always better to stay rigid!

(That's what she said)


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

YYZ said:


> Details?? Always better to stay rigid!


Specialized crave sl. Seems about best bang for the buck. I didn't want to convert, I wanted a dedicated ss bike to add to my other bikes


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh I see I was presuming used. Nice bike sir.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I got my rigid monkey almost 5 years ago and haven't looked back. It's more fun than you can imagine. 


"When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro."


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

OS Blackbuck custom powder coated gen 2 that I have yet to ride on the trails due to ongoing health issues. Using an On One Fatty fork that's 135mm spaced 55 offset and Velocity Dually front rim wrapped with a Minion 2.5 soon to be Chronicle.


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

I miss my Blackbuck. One of my favorite SS'ers to date. I've seen a lot of inspiration in this thread,my fav of the forum.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

It's getting there...still lots of pieces to get together. I still haven't had the chance to ride it, unfortunately. But in my mind...its awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Almost done!

Some more anodised red goodness.
Cheap TMARS dropper post.

13.45kg all up.
2011 Kona Unit
2015 Kona Unit wheels (WTB ST i23) tensioned to 110kgf max
2.25 Ardent front, 2.35 Ikon rear
XT trail pedals
Manitou Marvel Expert 100mm forks
Milo lockout running off Zee shifter
Cheap Deore brakes and IceTech rotors
Funn Flame On 720mm flat bars
Zero Team carbon bar ends
Surly 21t rear
Absolute Black 32t oval n/w front
180mm FSA cranks
TMARS dropper
Fizik Gobi saddle


----------



## sven98 (Aug 6, 2011)

Patiently waiting for Spring

El Mariachi SS by Sven98, on Flickr


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

nice


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

sven98 said:


> Patiently waiting for Spring
> 
> El Mariachi SS by Sven98, on Flickr


Purty!


----------



## andr3wc (Mar 17, 2010)

My Pivot Les patiently waiting for the trails to dry out...


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

andr3wc said:


> My Pivot Les patiently waiting for the trails to dry out...
> 
> View attachment 972453


Just wow...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Making a comeback..


----------



## SSHardTail (Mar 13, 2015)

*Morpheus Vimana*

Yes, I know it's a DJ frame. It fits and rides like a dream! 26" and so much fun with the short chain stay and wide bars.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

SSHardTail said:


> Yes, I know it's a DJ frame. It fits and rides like a dream! 26" and so much fun with the short chain stay and wide bars.
> View attachment 972748


Is there any clearance between the seattube and rearwheel?!? 

You can't tell from this photo, but winter is over and it was time to pull the gears off my Gryphon and take it on its first ss ride:


__
https://flic.kr/p/qEN4LE


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

You speak too soon, coming from a guy who also lives in Alberta


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

fishcreek said:


>


what bars are these? I've been thinking about doing a very similar build with an older humu frame with a coaster brake and a wide braced bars. Although i haven't found the frame or the bars yet.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> You speak too soon, coming from a guy who also lives in Alberta


Gears are off, but the studs will stay on for at least 2 more weeks - just ridiculous amounts of ice out there today.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

newdee said:


> what bars are these? I've been thinking about doing a very similar build with an older humu frame with a coaster brake and a wide braced bars. Although i haven't found the frame or the bars yet.


These are stock bars, 22.2 clamp. Looked like it was made for motorcycle, the left hand grip area is knurled. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

fishcreek, What stealth frame is that?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Flyin_W said:


> fishcreek, What stealth frame is that?


2015 Kona Humuhumu


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

fishcreek said:


> These are stock bars, 22.2 clamp. Looked like it was made for motorcycle, the left hand grip area is knurled. Good luck with your hunt.


Steel? The only ones i've seen with a really wide brace are these: HANDLEBAR STL CR HI BLK | Product | Moose Racing which are moto bars. I did some quick math and i think they would be extraordinarily heavy.


----------



## verdugomountainlocal (Aug 25, 2012)

My Surly Singlespeed


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

newdee said:


> Steel? The only ones i've seen with a really wide brace are these: HANDLEBAR STL CR HI BLK | Product | Moose Racing which are moto bars. I did some quick math and i think they would be extraordinarily heavy.


Yes steel. The bars you posted is pretty much same spec on what's on my bike. Width, clamp dia. etc.


----------



## wmb (Jul 5, 2007)

Monocog 29er


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ love it, but what's the front lever for?


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

newfangled said:


> ^ love it, but what's the front lever for?


symmetry


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

^have you ever pulled it not thinking and oops it's not there? have you been diagnosed with ocd?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

fishcreek whats the weight on that? seems with the extra tube and moto bar it's heavy, even if you left the seat padding off, lol. i used to have a 530gal aquarium filled with big aggressive fish and one of my prized fish was the humuhumu, at almost 10" long, but nothing compared to my clown trigger at 12" or the black tip reef shark at 36". hand feeding every single one was possible and the nurse shark would always want to be petted when i came into the room. thanks for the memories with that frame


----------



## wmb (Jul 5, 2007)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> symmetry



Have a new bar and front disc coming.


----------



## LMFOA29ER (Mar 13, 2015)

•2012 Black cotic soul medium frame
•2008 rock shox Reba's dual air 
•X-TAS-Y 80mm stem 
•Crank Bros head set
•Crank Bros cobalt 3 700mm bars 
•SLX CRANKS
•BLACKSPIRE 34T NW
•Mr Control 18t rear cog 
•shimano XTR DURA ACE 9 speed chain
•shimano XT spd trail pedals 
•ESI Chunky grips (black)
•RaceFace seat post
•Black Hope seat collar 
•WTB volt race saddle
•Eastern XC rim with sealed hubs 
DTSWISS front and back through bolt axels 
•Shimano XT brakes 
shimano Slx 180mm f rotor 160mm r 
•continental mountain king 2.2 tires


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Hawt. It looks simple/clean.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just tried the supposedly 4" Fat B Nimble in my 1x1. (I'm using 40mm rims). It fits nicely and gives a fat front.



I also tried the Fat B Nimble in a standard 1x1 fork - a close fit, but enough. Possibly better on a narrower rim, say 35mm.



The Fat B Nimble is supposedly a fat tyre, but it doesn't measure up as a real fat tyre - I get 82mm on a 40mm rim.

I don't have a narrower rim to try it against, but it could measure a bit less on a narrower rim, in which case there's a slim chance it may fit in the rear of a 1x1. (My 1x1 measures 82mm clearance at the chainstays.)



So it looks like there may soon be a new class of fat bike - Fat Lite - consisting of 1x1s running Fat B Nimbles. 

(Or perhaps Karate Monkeys)


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

fishcreek said:


>





fishcreek said:


> You speak too soon, coming from a guy who also lives in Alberta


Love that frame!

17 degrees yesterday when I was working, now that I have a day off, high of 3.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> Love that frame!
> 
> 17 degrees yesterday when I was working, now that I have a day off, high of 3.


Very typical. I am back south now for a bit and will probably back up there again summer.

I love Humu frames so much that I did this three years ago lol


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

fishwrinkle said:


> fishcreek whats the weight on that? seems with the extra tube and moto bar it's heavy, even if you left the seat padding off, lol. i used to have a 530gal aquarium filled with big aggressive fish and one of my prized fish was the humuhumu, at almost 10" long, but nothing compared to my clown trigger at 12" or the black tip reef shark at 36". hand feeding every single one was possible and the nurse shark would always want to be petted when i came into the room. thanks for the memories with that frame


26.9 lbs


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Velobike said:


> The Fat B Nimble is supposedly a fat tyre, but it doesn't measure up as a real fat tyre - I get 82mm on a 40mm rim.


I'm definitely looking forward to their 29x3, since it's supposed to fit in the back of my 29er.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Just finished my Soma late last week.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I can't read the frame. What brand? Nice bike!


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a spesh crave 29er sl


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

I put a carbon seat post on it that I had laying around. Also made tubless. Current weight is 20.6 lbs


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

man.cave said:


> View attachment 973170


Love it!!


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)

Well - just a Felt Nine Solo


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

iowamtb said:


> Just finished my Soma late last week.
> 
> View attachment 973158


Nice, but why the extra mean stem?


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

dbhammercycle said:


> Nice, but why the extra mean stem?


I wondered that lately myself. Honestly I was trying for a white stem and this stem wasn't my first choice but the stem I wanted was sold out. I wish I would have bought the other stem but this one does the job. Unsure of the short length though. I find myself sliding my ass back on the seat when i ride around town and that makes me think I am not forward enough but if I slide my seat back further than i am afraid I cannot slide behind it as easy on drops. It's a catch 22.

But even with a longer stem and my seat in the middle position as it is now, by being forward more with my torso with the longer stem, wouldn't that still cause the same issue with dropping off the rear of the seat as the short stem and moving the seat back?

If it causes the same effect then I might as well just slide my seat back and save my money.. Hard decision. My wife may casterate me if I tell her I am not done lol. I got 2 grand racked up in this already.


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy pic. I will get better shots from the trail later.


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*

My new Singlespeed build up.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Clean baby! Love it. What kind of BB is on there?


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Ampelhasser beautiful build from what I can see. I love the simple clean lines on it.


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

briscoelab said:


> Clean baby! Love it. What kind of BB is on there?


Thanks! 
I use the Trickstuff Exzentriker.


----------



## keifla123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Picked up my new SS rig and race bike today!


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

I love that new color, El Mar has been the best bike I own. Awesome on a Miata!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

keifla123 said:


> Picked up my new SS rig and race bike today!


Digging the 1upUSA rack. I also have a Miata and am ditching my current rack for that exact system (Double Bicycle Quik Rack).


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

ain't she purdy?


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Upgraded drivetrain and new (to me) XTR brakes. X01 cranks, absolute black oval 32 chain ring and a good ole pc850 chain.
















Sent from my hammock


----------



## wrecognize (Dec 30, 2013)

Paul C , what are your thoughts on that chain ring?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

wrecognize said:


> Paul C , what are your thoughts on that chain ring?


X2....but I also would like to know if oval chainrings are for real or a gimmick that will fade? I just went to absolute blacks website and was intrigued by their claim.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got a week or two with my Absoluteblack ring on my Gryphon, and it's pretty cool. I don't notice it on flats, but mashing up a climb it really evens out the pedal strokes.

I was trying to solve a specific problem: an ss that's comfortable to commute on but also works on trails. What the new oval ring should do is let me have a non-spiny road cadence, but maybe give a bit of a boost to get over roots.

Still plenty of snow/ice on the trails though, so I haven't really been able to beat up on mine.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Same issue here (regarding ride time) I'm headed up to the syllamo trail this weekend and should get a gooooooood feel for it. I only spun it around the neighborhood with a 32x20 and its already so easy to spin I couldn't feel the ovalness. It looks freakin sweet though.


Sent from my hammock


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Been riding them first on my 1x10 Stumpy hard tail race bike (34t) and then on the 26" SS rigid (34t) and Kona Unit SS 29er hard tail (32t).
They seem to me to be more noticeable on the single speeds than the geared bike and that's mainly when the traction is getting dodgy.
Steep, standing grinds on the SS seem to have more traction than with the round ring and I've swapped back a few times to test.
It feel weirder going back to round rings than going to oval felt in the first place.

I'll be ordering more when these wear out.

From a 77km 5:30hr back country ride on Saturday.
Single speed, oval chainring, dropper past and tubeless.
Doesn't get much better than this


----------



## kerley (Aug 30, 2005)

My Sanderson Soloist


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

kerley said:


> My Sanderson Soloist
> 
> View attachment 976756


Classy and beautiful!


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

rockychrysler said:


> ain't she purdy?
> 
> View attachment 975115


She sure is! Good to see another Coconino on the forums. I will have to get some shots of mine on the trails and post them. Just wish I had scenery around here that was a quarter as beautiful as you have!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Picked her up at the lbs for less than paid for my fat bike rear hub!

2012 Karate Monkey XL
Added a few things to suit my needs.

040 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

044-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*SIR9 above Clementine*


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

jonshonda said:


> Picked her up at the lbs for less than paid for my fat bike rear hub!
> 
> 2012 Karate Monkey XL
> Added a few things to suit my needs.
> ...


That is a sweet ride! What saddle is that?


----------



## maamu (Sep 8, 2010)

Brian Grimes said:


> That is a sweet ride! What saddle is that?


Selle SMP PRO


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

maamu said:


> Selle SMP PRO


:thumbsup:

They are spendy, but so far the only saddle I have found that I like.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

I always forget about this guy; I built it about 4 years ago over some Thanksgiving time off. This was my first build. It is my wife's college mountain bike that I stripped down. It took a while and many different combinations of gearing and half links to get it to sit in the vertical dropouts. 36/14 I think is where I ended. In my haste to have it as bare as possible, I cut off the back brake supports, I wish I had not. This is my townie/bar hopper. Super light, probably just about 20-23 pounds. That Phish sticker on there is circa 1994 or so too.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Been riding them first on my 1x10 Stumpy hard tail race bike (34t) and then on the 26" SS rigid (34t) and Kona Unit SS 29er hard tail (32t).
> They seem to me to be more noticeable on the single speeds than the geared bike and that's mainly when the traction is getting dodgy.
> Steep, standing grinds on the SS seem to have more traction than with the round ring and I've swapped back a few times to test.
> It feel weirder going back to round rings than going to oval felt in the first place.
> ...


What dropper you running?

Here's my Unit AGAIN. This is the syllamo trail in AR.








I could tell a difference with the oval ring. Makes climbing smoother and no loss of traction when you are really cranking the pedals over on a steep chunky climb. Two thumbs up.

Sent from my hammock


----------



## jcave216 (Feb 23, 2010)

My Sycip Diesel, I love this bike! Built with: Sycip Diesel, DT Swiss XR 4.20 Rims with Chris King Single Speed Hubs, Chris King Headset, RaceFace Ride XC Crankset & Bottom Bracket, RaceFace Deus Stem, Easton EC90 Carbon Fiber Bar, Avid BB7 Mechanical Brakes, Avid FR5 Brake Levers, Rock Shox Reba RL Fork, Easton EA50 Seatpost, Selle Italia XO Saddle, Maxxis 3C EX3 2.2 Ikon tires, Speedplay Frog pedals, found the Chris King/DT Swiss wheel set on eBay for $490.

I have been away from mountain biking for nearly 8 years so the SS will be a challenge but really love how it rides. Running a 32/20 combo once I get my fitness level up will switch it out for the Chris King 18 I have.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

My SS Singular Puffin, *LOVE* this bike!

IMG_1114 by nitrousjunky, on Flickr


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Paul.C said:


> What dropper you running?


It's a TMARS, Gravity Dropper clone.

Cheap and it works. For how long? Dunno.
I want a Command Post Blacklite in 27.2


----------



## jcave216 (Feb 23, 2010)

patski said:


> View attachment 976950


Stunning view, and love your Niner. I saw one on the trails yesterday.


----------



## ShoxR4Cox (Feb 11, 2015)

*Just built SS*








Just finished and given it a shakedown ride. 
On One Carbon 456 frame and carbon rigid fork
XT brakes, cranks, pedals
Hope Pro2 hubs and ceramic BB
Thomson seatpost and stem
SDG Bel Air 2 saddle
Exotic carbon bars, grips and front QR
Absoluteblack 34t oval ring, 18t cog
WTB KOM rims 26er rear, 650b front both tubeless
Maxxis Ikon 2.2 (R) and Ardent Race (F) 2.2


----------



## P7HVN (Apr 24, 2008)

Picked this up a few weekends ago. Local rich dude had the LBS built it up for him, for crazy money, then changed his mine about it and told them to sell it. I got it for 1/4 his outlay...  He had odd color tastes, but can't complain for the money. Looking to replace the 29r's with a 26+ wheelset soon...


----------



## aybee (Feb 2, 2014)

Like the fat front more than the 29er front setup. Perfect for bombing down the descents. Probably need to lower the gearing as 32x17 just won't do with the type of terrain I ride.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

/\ Good looking rig!:thumbsup:


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Dream bike right there!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice jones, i will always love polished rims. can't wait to get my 650 dually's


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, that Jones is gorgeous.

So I know 26" is dead, but ever since sticking a rigid fork and biggish tire on this, I can't stop riding it:


__
https://flic.kr/p/rY7XL2

For the past few years it's been my #3 bike, but this year I think it's going to be seriously competing for more saddletime.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, aybee. That counts for my Monday morning jaw drop.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

still really happy with my SS F29. Swapped a few things out and now it is really dialed in.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

newfangled said:


> So I know 26" is dead...


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

@tim_w_sage what do you ride that you need/want the +front on a hardtail with the 29er rear? I'm just curious as I thought if I was going to do a +front 29er it would be on a rigid fork or just a regular HT 29er.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

pretty sure its a repost but I like it. Deserves to be posted again.


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

Specialized Rockhopper 2009, only original part is the stem and the goods around there. Latest add was the handlebars (third ones for this rig) and grips, along with the i23 rim on the back, it feels pretty good and its tubelessness is incredible.
The bike was a bit relegated to be the loaner bike, however, since I singled it, its been getting good km.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, beautiful pics....


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

@igno-mtb those are beautiful pics and a beautiful bike. 

@YYZ that is a sweeeeeeeeet ride!


----------



## hacker12 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Kona Unit*

I don't usually post, but get inspiration from browsing the forums. Hope this helps.

2014 Kona Unit (Medium) - 32x18 right now - 21'ish lbs

Niner RDO fork
ZTR Crest wheels - SS/trials rear hub
Easton EC70 720mm bar
Easton EA70 70mm stem
XT cranks - Blackspire Mono Veloce 32T ring
Surly 18T cog
SLX brakes
Truvativ T30 carbon post
Selle Italia SLP XP saddle
Cranks Brothers pedals


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

YYZ said:


> View attachment 979258
> 
> pretty sure its a repost but I like it. Deserves to be posted again.


Wow. That looks sweet!


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

so it's an expensive build on a cheap heavy frame

a nice riding frame to be sure.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

hacker, love that color of the unit, it's rad


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Hacker love the unit!


Just installed an Absolute black oval ring.


----------



## swaneedawg (Jan 11, 2004)

Bought this SIREN "Twinzer 29er" frame slightly-used off of Ebay...I scored a great frame that easily made a great S.S. ride!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Niner Steel.Is.Real.9*

S.I.R.9 Rootbeer
Niner Carbon Fork
Niner YAWYD Top Cap
Niner BioCentric II EBB
thehive Chub Hubs w/Stans Arch EX
34T Absolute Black Oval Cannondale Green
19T White Industries ENO Freewheel
Enve 740mm DH Bar w/Gloworm XS
Shimano XT Crank, Pedals & Brakes
Thompson Stem & Seatpost
Spesh Purgatory front/rear
Chris King BB & Headset
Spesh Saddle


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Very nice!!


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Only just built up, but should be seeing some dirt by the end of the week :thumbsup:

















Talbot Frameworks


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

^ That's a beauty, no doubt.

How sexy is that internal fork cable routing? Very!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I would love to see where they brought the internal routing out if you have more pics. I didn't see it on their website. Love that they work with "the Bike Whisperer"! love it!


BareNecessities said:


> Only just built up, but should be seeing some dirt by the end of the week :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

That talbot is lovely. Looks like there's plenty of room for a bigger tire upfront?


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Crankyone said:


> I would love to see where they brought the internal routing out if you have more pics. I didn't see it on their website.


The bike should be with me on Wednesday/Thursday, so I'll get some pics of that soon after. The photos had only just been done and the website needs a little updating


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

newfangled said:


> Looks like there's plenty of room for a bigger tire upfront?


Should have no problem with either a Surly Knard or Maxxis Chronicle fitting in there, although I'd need to build up a wider rimmed wheel first.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

In case anyone wondered about the dimensions/geometry.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

MMS said:


> ^ That's a beauty, no doubt.
> 
> How sexy is that internal fork cable routing? Very!


My thoughts exactly, and a thru axle front too. The rear drops also look nice. Sweet clean ride Barenecessities.


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

2015 carver 420 TI


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*









My new Moots with Lefty and P321 bits. I know the color is crazy and I'm def not fast enough to pull it off. But at 50 I don't really give a F I just thought it'd look cool. 
hope y'all enjoy the pix!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Mtroadie said:


> View attachment 986357
> 
> 
> My new Moots with Lefty and P321 bits. I know the color is crazy and I'm def not fast enough to pull it off. But at 50 I don't really give a F I just thought it'd look cool.
> ...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

First decent picture of my Gryphon in summer mode


__
https://flic.kr/p/sbrtLd


----------



## 1x1rider (Mar 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bficklin (Mar 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Root (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi there,

long time no post... :blush:

My _new_ rig, right after the first build for testing, and a few days ago during _Los 101 de Ronda_, an spanish endurance race, with a few changes. 

















Greetings from Spain!


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Charlie Root said:


> Hi there,
> 
> long time no post... :blush:
> 
> ...


That frameset looks awesome. How are you maintaining chain tension?


----------



## Charlie Root (Mar 12, 2007)

nocluejimbo said:


> That frameset looks awesome. How are you maintaining chain tension?


Magic gear. 

Thanks!


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

New to me Carve SS. So nice to be back on a dedicated SS frame.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

63xc.com--How To | Magic Gear



Charlie Root said:


> Magic gear.





nocluejimbo said:


> That frameset looks awesome. How are you maintaining chain tension?


----------



## MikeAK (Jul 15, 2011)

*2012 Kona Unit*

Just put new tires on for this late spring/summer season and wanted to share. My 2012 Kona Unit. Those are Schwalbe Big Apple 28x2.35's. A lot more clearance than I thought. I absolutely love this frame. I also dropped down from a 90mm stem to a 70mm. Other wise mostly stock. This year I gave it a complete overhaul, cleaning and re-greasing of all bearings. So far so good. I won't change what ain't broken. This falls under a few categories so you're likely to see my pic in other threads.


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

My Inbred 29er LTD Reincarnation













Frame: On-One Inbred LTD 18" 
Wheels: Velocity Bunt SS Rims, Wheelsmith butted spokes, Hope Pro 2 Evo in the Front, Surly "New" Hub in the Rear with a white industries 20t freewheel
Cranks: Race Face Turbine with Absolute Black Chainring & KMC chain
Stem: Thomson
Fork: Rockshox Reba w 51mm offset
Bars: Raceface Turbine
Tires: Schwalbe Nobby nic, 2.35 front 2.25 rear
Brakes: Avid BB7


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Coolest looking bike yet. Very clean.


----------



## DustyRhodes (Mar 26, 2015)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*

Surly Karate Monkey. First MTB since a kid! Got into cross then started exploring singletrack with it and just wanted to try out a SS rigid To see if I caught the MTB bug. This is also a fun pothole / alley ripper for quick city neighborhood trips.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

YYZ said:


> Coolest looking bike yet. Very clean.


Thanks!


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

Well.. Not a "true" SS frame and not the cleanest setup but it works...

Re posting this here since the other thread is 2013.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

My VerHauen and the girlfriends new Superfly


----------



## nh-knight (Oct 26, 2010)

This is my Peugeot Orient Express set up in fixed gear mode.

I've been having a blast mountain biking with this. Since this picture was taken I've thrown on my 2.35 Hans Dampfs for extra fun. They fit!


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*

...


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is $$ting









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

fire02red said:


> My VerHauen and the girlfriends new Superfly


How does she like that chupacabra? That's one beefy tire. What kinda rim does she have it on? Any effect on handling? Seriously I must have one.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

oy - thing has been staring me in the face for the past 3-4 months everytime I walked into LBS









now to find a fork - rigid is ok sometimes, but I prefer to keep my teeth from rattling out of my skull


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

^Nice bike. 

Yeah full rigid is an acquired taste but if you think you might like it, give it a while, you figure out how to smooth it out eventually. Might need a shorter stem. 

Get a decent ss cog, you'll be amazed how quickly that thing'll start eating away at your hub.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

my Carve SL feels like it has a suspension fork after I put a 29x3 tire up front and some wider carbon bars on it.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle and levers looks familiar 


newdee said:


> My Inbred 29er LTD Reincarnation
> View attachment 988901
> View attachment 988902
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

shamrok said:


> now to find a fork - rigid is ok sometimes, but I prefer to keep my teeth from rattling out of my skull


It's an awesome bike as-is. My buddy has one that he has tried geared, with a Reba 100mm and a bunch of different ways and always goes back to stock. 21 lbs out of the box is amazing for its price. One thing we were able to do with his is go tubeless only adding stans tape. That 2.35 ground control on the front is beefy and feels great at low pressure. He's ran down to 19 lbs and it floats over the trails.

Another fun fact, have you read where that color will "change color" with the sun exposure? Interesting way to say it fades, I think...but the kool-aid tastes so good!

Enjoy it, it's a great SS with lots of versatility!


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

fishcreek said:


> Saddle and levers looks familiar


Haha, I was wondering if you would notice. Shake down ride this weekend!


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

TampaDave said:


> How does she like that chupacabra? That's one beefy tire. What kinda rim does she have it on? Any effect on handling? Seriously I must have one.


She loves the Chupa... Running it tubeless on an Arch EX rim. Handling seems good. Slackens the HTA a smidge. She runs it at 15 PSI.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

fishcreek said:


> Saddle and levers looks familiar


Did u use the same rim as stock?


slowride454 said:


> my Carve SL feels like it has a suspension fork after I put a 29x3 tire up front and some wider carbon bars on it.


----------



## Jack_ (Feb 20, 2015)

My personal form efficient elegance . Re-purposed 26er parts including fat tires, Mavic 517 rear and Sun Rhyono Lite front wheels, mullet style brakes... business in the front (disc) party in the back (rim) with a Manitou adjustable fork 90-120mm with lockout covering all forms of wrist ailments and or trail complexities.

Fun level for all occasions...


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

slowride454 said:


> my Carve SL feels like it has a suspension fork after I put a 29x3 tire up front and some wider carbon bars on it.


What tire did you end up using? Stock rims? Plenty of clearance with the chisel fork? I'm thinking about doing the same thing with mine.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

*Carve*

Here is mine after 2 plus seasons.

Large Carve SL 29

Control SL Wheels, DT 240
S works fast track/tubeless
Race Face turbine crank
Race Face front chain ring
Surley cross drilled rear chain ring
XT brakes
Phenom 143 saddle
Carbon rigid fork
Thomson seat post, seatpost clamp, carbon XC bar and stem.

Under 20 without the XT pedals.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I put a Bonty Chupa on a Velocity P35 up front. Lots of clearance. Also switched to a Bonty 29-2 2.35 Team in the rear on a P35.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

TampaDave said:


> ^Nice bike.
> 
> Yeah full rigid is an acquired taste but if you think you might like it, give it a while, you figure out how to smooth it out eventually. Might need a shorter stem.
> 
> Get a decent ss cog, you'll be amazed how quickly that thing'll start eating away at your hub.


already replaced with a surly 20t I had laying about! That cog that was on there is paper thin! crazy


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

serious1 said:


> What tire did you end up using? Stock rims? Plenty of clearance with the chisel fork? I'm thinking about doing the same thing with mine.


Yeah, I bet a Goma 2.4 would be pretty nice up there - wonder what the largest people have used on the rear. Guessing a 2.25/2.3 would be about max?


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Jacobray said:


> It's an awesome bike as-is. My buddy has one that he has tried geared, with a Reba 100mm and a bunch of different ways and always goes back to stock. 21 lbs out of the box is amazing for its price. One thing we were able to do with his is go tubeless only adding stans tape. That 2.35 ground control on the front is beefy and feels great at low pressure. He's ran down to 19 lbs and it floats over the trails.
> 
> Another fun fact, have you read where that color will "change color" with the sun exposure? Interesting way to say it fades, I think...but the kool-aid tastes so good!
> 
> Enjoy it, it's a great SS with lots of versatility!


it'll touch dirt once we get a break from rain - most rainfall I've seen... ever. We are going crazy


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've run a giant Continental Trail King 2.4 on a P35 in back with mud clearance.


----------



## im2tall (May 8, 2015)

*Sunn Seasons S1 AM*


Temporarily Stanced,I have Manitou Fork,Answer stem,and Tatical 3in risers,in the mail!!
(Initial Setup) Cockpit was too tight,I couldn't hop,or hold a manual comfortably)


(Current Setup) A little more comfy,slight bit more hop,but I can hold a manual!!Almost there!!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

2014 Salsa El Mariachi

Upgrades:

Roval Traverse SL Fattie Carbon Wheels

Ikon 2.35 tires

Canfield Crampon Magnesium Pedals

Salsa Carbon Bars

Lizard Skins DSP Grips

Easton Haven Carbon Seatpost

WTB Rocket V SLT seat

Niner 19t cog

Brakes swapped to moto style

Probably the most fun bike I've ever owned!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

shamrok said:


> View attachment 990341


maiden voyage today was over in Arkansas - took a little bit to get used to/trust the fork but after that, it was pretty damn nice with the 2.3 at around 20psi

but the 4 hours of road on previous day proooooobably made this an awful awful idea. I bet sitting down on the toilet is going to be highly entertaining tonight/in the morning. Now to ride with fresh legs, she will be able to climb beautifully and probably with even less whimpering for a soundtrack!


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Ibis Tranny 29er


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Zerort said:


> Ibis Tranny 29er
> View attachment 992780


Now that is light! 🏻


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

"StreetCred"? 

Blog | Surly Bikes


> Goodnight Sweet Dump
> posted by Gern Blanston
> Friday, June 5th, 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## im2tall (May 8, 2015)

xdeletedx


----------



## im2tall (May 8, 2015)

Brake lines are gonna be swapped for green,and the front line lengthend,for bar swaps,and stack height adjustment. Front lines,just barely made it


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

One of my Coconinos. 34X20 gearing.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Can fat bikes play?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

^^^^^
All of these rigs make me drool. Nice rides everyone


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah. I bet Steve as stoked to build that for you.


Vader said:


> One of my Coconinos. 34X20 gearing.


----------



## ilovesherbet (Jun 1, 2015)

Les 29er









Surly 1x1


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

A mate has just built this up.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

My current favorite bike on my current favorite trail. Soma Juice (rigid here due to squishy fork lockout breakage); Glenna Bella trail in the Pioneer Valley of western mass.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Just picked this up on Sunday - 
15 Trek Superfly SS! Never thought I'd own a single speed, but I'm in love with the idea of something new to spice up my rides! Been eying the bike for over a year due to the color scheme, and then finally rode my friend's a few weeks back at a short track race and really liked it. Now to figure out a good gear combo... I live in southeastern WY, so lots of steep climbing...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Stick an Absolute Black 32t oval on the front and a 20-21t endless on the rear.
32/21 and I can cruise the flats at 20kph and I can ride most of the local hills.
32/18 and its much to much of a constant grind. Not to mention a lot more walking.


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

Felt Nine Solo, 18lbs 10oz with heavy crankset.

Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: Niner Carbon
Chain: KMC X9SL
Chain ring: 32T Raceface
Cranks: Sugino Impel 250
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 1
Brakes: Shimano XTR 975
Grips: Crank Brothers Cobalt Foam
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: AiRotors 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized Purgatory
Back tire: Specialized Ground Control


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

Felt Nine Solo, 18lbs 10oz with heavy crankset.

Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: Niner Carbon
Chain: KMC X9SL
Chain ring: 32T Raceface
Cranks: Sugino Impel 250
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 1
Brakes: Shimano XTR 975
Grips: Crank Brothers Cobalt Foam
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: AiRotors 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized Purgatory
Back tire: Specialized Ground Control


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

2011 Karate Monkey
Size: XL
Saddle: SMP PRO
Seat post: Thomson
Handlebars: Black 
Stem: Thomson

Chain: KMC 
Chain ring: 32T 
Cranks: Holz
Pedals: ?
Brakes: BB7
Grips: ODI Rouge
Wheels: Surly Hubs/Blunt 35 Hoops
Rotors: Magura 203/185mm
Front tire: 2.4 Spesh Purg
Back tire: 2.25 NN


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

First ride on SS

Dirty Monkey!!


----------



## Kaboomer (Jun 20, 2015)

Ha! This is bikeporn at its absolute best!! I just stumbled upon this for him earlier this week and here I am. I have barely written anything else other than a single speed in my whole biking career since 98! I did make a mistake a few weeks ago and rode a fat bike with gears. I will try not to do that again. Here's a picture of my bike, I know it's old-school but it works very good. Just last fall I took the old rock shock SID


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

Custom build by Triton


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

That's an interesting seat tube.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

This is my warranty replacement for my '13 Highball.

Only changes were a Loaded Components Seatpost, and I swapped out the Reba RLT Ti for a Revelation RCT3.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> That's an interesting seat tube.


That is an INSANE bike!! It looks so clean, lean, and mean!!

More info is required.


----------



## purp95gt (Jun 4, 2010)

Super budget ss voodoo. But I'm out riding!









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## purp95gt (Jun 4, 2010)

Budget voodoo build









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

*The Prodigal SSer Returns!*

After riding various rigid, single speeds for years, I moved away from them after I broke my elbow in an accident on my road bike left me very sensitive to the battering a rigid MTB can give you. A few years later after not really doing much MTBing, I started to ride a geared hardtail again but wasn't really enjoying it very much so I dug out my Genesis iO 26er SS and rediscovered the magic.

I'd always wanted a Singular Swift 29er after a test ride on one but had never gotten round to ordering one. Then Singular changed the colour to white which I didn't like so much so I decided to look for an original blue one in XL. I missed a couple over a period of a few months but eventually managed to score this one at a good price. I built up some wheels and also decided to go tubeless for the first time ever and that has been a revelation too. I've only had two rides so far on the Swift but I have to say they have been the two most enjoyable rides I've had for several years.

A lot of great bikes on this thread I have a lot of back-reading to catch up on this forum as well!


----------



## spiderbarker (Jun 28, 2015)

*What can you do with an old P.All Mountain?*









A heavy low end Specialized hard tail just sitting in the garage for two years is now a nimble exercise machine. Never thought I'd like a single speed mountain bike, but turns out it is lots of fun!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nimble 9 cracked. Replaced with this:


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Been riding the Homegrown. I love this bike! It's a tick over 20 lbs. with the pedals and I love the way it handles! I'll need to get rid of the noodley carbon crown SID fork one of these days, but the weight gain will be worth it.


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

new build - SS Fatty


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's my first singlespeed build. First year riding it and love the challenge and the simplicity of riding it.

Raleigh XXiX frame, relaced new Stan's rims to the stock hubs. Put in an XX1 crank w/ AB oval 32t ring. Put on Avid juicey ultimate's and put on a straight bar instead of the stock riser.


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure I like how this one rides yet,but it's what I have.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My Les updated with Maxxis Chronicle 3.0 front and Ardent 2.4 rear on my heavier duty Derby's The high volume tires just make this bike and single speeding even more fun and make a very capable bike a bit more in the AZ chunk:thumbsup:


----------



## distant02 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oops... Double post...


----------



## distant02 (Mar 1, 2012)

Rockhopper 29er with some upgrades.. Éclat pedals, Charge Spoon saddle, Oury grips, Raceface handlebar, Maxxis 2.2 ardent race/ikon tires, Rockshox Sid xx...


----------



## Bori718 (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a GT peace 29r triple triangle it's not heavy at all


----------



## Bori718 (Jul 9, 2015)

I need to get a med frame this one it's too big for me


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Still Riding my Conversion*

We haven't had a post in a couple of days so I'll throw my conversion up again. New parts for this year are the Niner fork and XT brakes. Also trying out flat pedals. Still super fun!


----------



## mstx07 (May 14, 2015)

*SS Cdale*

Recent conversion giving my old '06 F300 some updated components & new life. Lovin' it...


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's my 2014 Unit with her new fork(Recon Gold TK w/remote lockout). Otherwise stock except Ardent 2.4 in front, Renthal Kevlar grips, VP Vice pedals, 32x20.


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

My SS :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

2010 Redline Monocog Flight 29er. Updated the cockpit with blue Niner RDO carbon bits (seatpost, handlebar, stem). Right-click image to view in hi-res.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

1995 Hardrock


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Ilikemtb999 said:


>


Here, I'm everybody you ever met on the trail:

"Haha a purple bike. What is that, a Hello Kitty bike? Hey, that thangs only got one gear. How do you.... you must be an animal."

Nice bike (nice hubs! What kind of rims did ya get?). Ditch those grips though. ESI extra chunky = absolute bliss. Except, alas, they don't come in purple.


----------



## inclinelongboards (Jun 10, 2015)

Nashbar Bee's Knees
Spinner Ammo DJ Fork and 50mm Stem from 2008 KHS SJ100
WTB Silverado saddle
Forte 720mm flat bars


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## tuxxdk (Apr 12, 2015)

cassa89 said:


> View attachment 1006335


Very nice Specialized.

But why the tensioner? You have the dropouts to do without.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

tuxxdk said:


> Very nice Specialized.
> 
> But why the tensioner? You have the dropouts to do without.


I thought so too, but slammed as far back in the dropouts as possible, I still needed a tensioner. If you look at the pic, it looks like there's still room to slide the wheel back further, but there isn't. It's odd. Here's a pic I found online. Not my bike, but it shows the odd style dropout.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

2014 Salsa El Mariachi 
Roval Traverse SL Fattie Carbon Wheels
Enve Fork
xx1 Cranks 
Canfield Magnesium Pedals
Salsa Carbon Bars
Lizard Skins DSP Grips
Easton Haven Carbon Post
WTB Rocket V SLT Seat
Ikon 2.35 Tires
Deore Brakes
KMC Chain
Niner Cog


----------



## tuxxdk (Apr 12, 2015)

cassa89 said:


> I thought so too, but slammed as far back in the dropouts as possible, I still needed a tensioner. If you look at the pic, it looks like there's still room to slide the wheel back further, but there isn't. It's odd. Here's a pic I found online. Not my bike, but it shows the odd style dropout.
> 
> View attachment 1006405


That looks odd indeed. It looks like something I would file away to utilize the full dropout. I could guess it's there to easily center the wheel for gears/brakes.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

double post.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

tuxxdk said:


> That looks odd indeed. It looks like something I would file away to utilize the full dropout. I could guess it's there to easily center the wheel for gears/brakes.


Because I have such little clearance with the 2.4" tires on it, I considered doing exactly that, and still might.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Ilikemtb999 said:


>


Sweet! As much as I am steel fanboy - I saw this Trek at local LBS and it looks gorgeous, pictures don't do it justice. How does it ride?


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

building a ss caraci fixie steelie.... will post pics when built, 

question for you ss'ers, whats a good gear ratio for these? itll be mainly for flatland(ish) and of course i want to haul..... well you know lol


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

For pavement? I live in the Chicago area (otherwise called Flatlandia) & would probably run 46x17, maybe taller. I run 42x18 on my crushed limestone multiuse trail bike.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

36x16 here, and I love it.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

AHHHHHH, sounds like my bmx days LOL i always ran a 42x16 or 14 on me bmx, but that was ten yrs ago now.... haha, just needed a refresher , thanx guys

and yes, it would be a multiuse one, i have some gravel trails here, but mostly sand, (thats what my fatty is for LOL)


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

38/17 on my gravel bike here.


----------



## mattsmyname (Feb 10, 2011)

Been enjoying my ss. It's a beater. That's ok. I've been upgrading very slowly as things break. The more I ride the faster they break...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

mongol777 said:


> Sweet! As much as I am steel fanboy - I saw this Trek at local LBS and it looks gorgeous, pictures don't do it justice. How does it ride?


It's fast and not as brutal as I expected it to be. I love it.


----------



## kobanna (Apr 25, 2004)

I just built up my first singlespeed mtb, the only requirements were that it use disk brakes and fit a Z1FR that has been sitting in my garage for 11 years. I found an old Transition TransAm frame on ebay and had it powdercoated at Groody Bros. This is probably the least expensive bike I have ever built and my favorite to ride.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Finished my "new" SS build by adding Avid brake levers and Fyxation Mesa pedals. It's quickly become my go-to bike. I ride it everywhere.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Karate Monkey wearing fat meats!


----------



## artsgotagun (Aug 11, 2015)

G29....yet to see a trail..lol


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Latest pic of my ride.
Surly 1x1
Medium Frame
28x16 Profile Cranks
27.5 Inferno Rims 2.8 Trailblazer Tires
Waiting on me. by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

VIEW THE WHOLE SET HERE


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

All-City Nature Boy
just threw on my Challenge gravel grinders for some gravel riding, love this bike so far.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^I'm really digging that Nature Boy!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

edved37 said:


> All-City Nature Boy
> just threw on my Challenge gravel grinders for some gravel riding, love this bike so far.
> View attachment 1009288


Have exact same bike with same tires (120tpi folders)- they are absolutely awesome, I love them!


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just took them off my Vaya i'm trying to sell last night, hoping to get a ride in tonight if the storms hold off but it's not looking good. Loved them on the Vaya over the stock Schwalbe's that it came with.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

edved37 said:


> I just took them off my Vaya i'm trying to sell last night, hoping to get a ride in tonight if the storms hold off but it's not looking good. Loved them on the Vaya over the stock Schwalbe's that it came with.


I bought them early spring to participate in my first local gravel/farm fields race. Did may be 3-4 quick 20K or so training rides and completed short 40K race section, came 2nd in my class and tires shined, loads of grips, comfort, speedy on paved sections


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

JohnnyVV said:


> View attachment 1008709
> View attachment 1008710
> View attachment 1008711
> View attachment 1008712


That's a great looking bike. What size are those fast traks? rim width?


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

serious1 said:


> That's a great looking bike. What size are those fast traks? rim width?


They're 2.2". On the skinny stock rims, they barely measured out to 2.1". These are Velocity Blunt SS rims on I9 hubs. They're 26mm inside and 30mm outside. On the new wheels they blew up to 2.35" at 40 PSI when I was seating them. At my riding PSI of 18/20 they measure 2.28". I've never gotten so much growth out of a tire before from using a bigger rim.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's my Superfly SS. Enve cockpit and seatpost, XX1 crank and i9 Torch wheels. 18.5lbs ready to ride. I'm building up some plastique wheels that are 35mm wide - should be awesome. This is such an awesome ss. The AL frame is much more forgiving than you'd think. I have a 100mm Sidney to put on, but love the smooth rigid carbon fork.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

edved37 said:


> All-City Nature Boy
> just threw on my Challenge gravel grinders for some gravel riding, love this bike so far.


So I remembered to take pics of mine today, higher res here All City Nature Boy disc - Album on Imgur


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me on that. I used to run a 2.0 s-works fast trak and it was a great tire but I wanted more comfort and standing traction for ss. I'll probably grab a set of those once my Aspens wear out. How do you like the Grid casing? Does it offer more puncture resistance than the control casing?


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Cameron Park in Waco.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

serious1 said:


> How do you like the Grid casing? Does it offer more puncture resistance than the control casing?


I haven't had any punctures, and they've been dragged through plenty of rough stuff. I haven't used the control casing, but the grid sidewalls were clearly firmer in the shop.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

^^^ That is brilliant I love what you did and the bike isn't bad either!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Been almost 3 years since I have ridden a mountain bike. Managed to work out a trade from a fat bike to this. First day out on the trail!!
2014 Specialized Crave SL 29. All I know is that I need narrower bars.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Well done mister!! Great build and the pics are a blast. The creativity bar has been raised!


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

TenSpeed said:


> Been almost 3 years since I have ridden a mountain bike. Managed to work out a trade from a fat bike to this. First day out on the trail!!
> 2014 Specialized Crave SL 29. All I know is that I need narrower bars.


That's a cool bike. Enjoy it.

Give the wide bars a chance. They are so useful for climbs and I feel like they open up my stance & I can breathe easier with them. I'll never go back to narrow bars again.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

misterdangerpants.... that bike is BEAUTIFUL!!!

currently im working on taking my old klunker (75 Schwinn varsity) and converting it to a SS cross/trail bike.... I know im crazy BUT....I really like the geometry of this frame, and I think it will be gorgeous all done up that way... ill post some pics when I can...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*SIR9 @ Folsom Lake, the part usually way under water*


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

*Modified Cog*

This is my '07 Monocog 29er, purchased stock about a year ago, since then it's gotten new Spank Oozy Bars, Truvativ Hussefelt Stem, Crank Bros. Mallet Pedals, WTB Volt Saddle, Sala Cromoto Grande Fork, Geax Mezcal XC Tires, Nashbar (Tektro) Disc Brakes, and Sensus Grips. Geared at 32/18 currently.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's my new ride. I'm anxious to get it on dirt soon.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Elisdad said:


> Here's my new ride. I'm anxious to get it on dirt soon.


I thought I recognized that fork.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, it's same one you've got on your Crave SL.


----------



## 88five-oh (Mar 5, 2011)

Good looking bike elisdad 

Here is mine! I just got it about 2 weeks ago and its been a blast!

















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Elisdad said:


> That's a cool bike. Enjoy it.
> 
> Give the wide bars a chance. They are so useful for climbs and I feel like they open up my stance & I can breathe easier with them. I'll never go back to narrow bars again.


Swapped the bars out with my buddy who just happened to have the stock bars that came off of my 2010 Stumpjumper FSR. Those bars were a perfect fit for me so I am really glad to have them back on my bike. Lighter, a bit narrower, and comfortable.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Krampus. I took the rohloff off of it. Had issues with it and it's slow engagement in technical terrain. Now running king hubs, wtb scrapers and dirt wizards. Love this setup. Geared a bit too high at 32/20 for longer / steeper rides, but perfect for my trails out the back door.

SS Krampus by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## bg2lk15 (Aug 3, 2011)

LonelyDwarfProd. said:


> This is my '07 Monocog 29er, purchased stock about a year ago, since then it's gotten new Spank Oozy Bars, Truvativ Hussefelt Stem, Crank Bros. Mallet Pedals, WTB Volt Saddle, Sala Cromoto Grande Fork, Geax Mezcal XC Tires, Nashbar (Tektro) Disc Brakes, and Sensus Grips. Geared at 32/18 currently.
> View attachment 1012175


32/18! This geezer could not push that gearing in the mountains of New Mexico...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My latest SS steed...2014 Special Edition Kona Big Unit


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

bg2lk15 said:


> 32/18! This geezer could not push that gearing in the mountains of New Mexico...


Most of my riding around Albany, NY is short steep uphills, followed by either a quick downhill or flat/sandy sections. As long as I keep my momentum up going into hills I'm OK. Planning on trying 35/20 once a new Chromag chainring gets here next week, that ratio might be too big though.


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

I will update this post with better pictures within a few days.

*19lbs 12oz*

Frame: Chinese Carbon
Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: SID World Cup
Rear Shock: Fox Float CTD
Chain: KMC X9SL
Chain ring: 32T Wolf Tooth Components, Endless 19t Aluminum
Tension-er: Paul Melvin
Crank: XTR M960
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beaters 11
Brakes: Formula R1
Grips: Bontrager Race XXX Lite
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: Ai2 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized S-Works Renegade 2.3
Back tire: Specialized S-Works Renegade 1.95


----------



## wood80 (Jul 11, 2014)

*On-one inbred*

Finally got single speed frame. No more tensioner!


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Superfly SS and running a 3.0 Chupacabra. First ride today with this tire - gonna take some real getting used to.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Mr. Dangerpants, I always geek out over your builds. Thanks for sharing!

Here's mine after a some tweaks:


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

mhopton said:


> Superfly SS and running a 3.0 Chupacabra. First ride today with this tire - gonna take some real getting used to.


Mind sharing some more details? I have a Superfly SS and have been tempted to try a plus tire up front. Specifically, what rim widths are you using? What pressure + what's your riding weight? How much did it affect the standover height? Most importantly, what are the pluses and minuses to how it rides?

I know it's a recent change, but I sometimes think the best comparisons come before you get used to whatever change you made. Thanks!


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

JohnnyVV said:


> Mind sharing some more details? I have a Superfly SS and have been tempted to try a plus tire up front. Specifically, what rim widths are you using? What pressure + what's your riding weight? How much did it affect the standover height? Most importantly, what are the pluses and minuses to how it rides?
> 
> I know it's a recent change, but I sometimes think the best comparisons come before you get used to whatever change you made. Thanks!


Happy to answer your questions. Previously, I've been running I9 24-hole trail wheelset, which has a narrow rim and limited my tire selection in that I didn't have the option to try a 3.0. I picked up another set of I9 hubs and had them build by Richard at CUSTOM HAND BUILT BICYCLE WHEELS Built By Professionals - Prowheelbuider.com to a set of Dragon Composites (Light Bicycle) 30mm inner, 35mm outer hookless bead rims with CX-Ray spokes and purple sapim nips. The wheelset came out at 1600g, perfect for me - durable and light. The goal was to build a front rim that could run a 3.0, or a 2.35 front tire, so settled on the 30/35mm. If I didn't care for the 3.0, I didn't want a front wheel that was to purpose built.

As for pressure, day #1 I ran 12 psi as I didn't know where to start. That felt pretty good but I didn't get the cush I was looking for. Ride #2, today, I settled on 10psi and it felt just about right. I'm running a Bontrager XR2 2.35 in the rear at 20psi. FWIW, I'm 165lbs and 5'9". As for change in standover...well, I can't say that I noticed it. Maybe I'm not in tune enough to pick up on it but my fit didn't feel like it changed. The superfly SS has the same rigid carbon fork as the stache, so it took the larger tire with no problem.

As for ride, I'm coming off an Ardent 2.4 up front. I ride with a group of pretty fast SS riders on trails that are tight, rocky, rooty with lots of short steep climbs and some that are long (north GA). The first ride was a big adjustment to the change in how the bike accelerates, which is odd cause the Chupa is only 50g heavier than the Ardent. It also turned in slower when slaloming thru the trees. After the first ride, which is when I took the pic above, I wasn't sure it would last on the bike. But, I was committed to giving it 6 weeks or so to see if I could get used to it. What I will say is that the traction was there in spades. I could really push the tire on the sidewall and it just stuck in loose over hard, dry and dusty conditions.

Today I went out for a hard ride with the same group and it was a completely different ride. According to strava, I PR'd several areas that I previously thought I wouldn't top. The traction was still there - even more after dropping the psi. I also bumped up my rear cog by 1 tooth to a 20 vs. the 19 and found that seemed to offset the slower acceleration. In fact, that made the change almost unnoticeable.

Overall, the 2nd ride completely offset the first ride. The big question is what am I going to run in this weekend's Black Bear Rampage - a 40-mile race along the Ocoee river in TN. It's rooty, rough, steep, etc - this tire is begging to run that course, I'm just not sure if I want to chance it with only 2-3 rides on it thus far. Hope that helps.

Another pic of the chupa in the fork:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

gsteitz said:


> Mr. Dangerpants, I always geek out over your builds.


Thanks for the kind words everyone! I also posted some normal shots in the 2015 SS thread:


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

mhopton said:


> Hope that helps.


It definitely does, thanks. I've spent some time in your neck of the woods and I'm familiar with Tanasi. If you decide to run the Chupas at Black Bear, definitely post a report. Good luck!


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## praharin (Sep 21, 2014)

misterdangerpants said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone! I also posted some normal shots in the 2015 SS thread:


You gonna go put some dirt on it?


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

My SS needed new shoes today.


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Finally junked the gears 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmc1171 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Canfield EPO*









Canfield EPO. Waiting for the dropper


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

oh sweeeeet baby jesus that is a sexy beeeotch that i would love to throw a leg over and ride her like a...... nice bike. my only question for the bros is why no sliding DO's on this frame?


----------



## tradarcher (Apr 25, 2014)

Specialized hardrock. Carver carbon fork.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

^Strange. The fork looks bent at the crown.


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Bars look turned a bit

Single speeding fat lad


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hope you're right


----------



## tradarcher (Apr 25, 2014)

That's the way the fork is made its odd looking. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tradarcher (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry I see what your saying now. Guess it's just the pic I checked it out and it looks fine

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

tmc1171 said:


> View attachment 1016205
> 
> 
> Canfield EPO. Waiting for the dropper


very nice!! I was really blown away Canfield stepped up to the carbon game. I bet its a very fun little rocket


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

After a 6 year break from SS'ing I decided it was time to get myself one again. I wanted to try plus sized wheels out too and wanted the simplicity of a rigid bike just for fun and fast local rides.

So enter the Charge Cooker 0!...


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Holy seatpost batman!

I guess that's one way to get a lil more comfort flex in the saddle on a rigid. My RMB Hammer is about that size and too small for me really, but I still can't do the super post thing. I just cram myself in there or ride out of the saddle. It is fun to throw around those too small frames though.


----------



## Charlie Root (Mar 12, 2007)

Just J said:


> After a 6 year break from SS'ing I decided it was time to get myself one again. I wanted to try plus sized wheels out too and wanted the simplicity of a rigid bike just for fun and fast local rides.
> 
> So enter the Charge Cooker 0!...


Like it! First impressions?


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

Kinda like the Charge Cooker too! Already own a Rig, but Junior steals it from time to time so that gives me a good reason to buy me a new singlespeeder for myself I guess...


----------



## scbison (Aug 21, 2015)

Here is my recent conversion.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

dbhammercycle said:


> ^ Holy seatpost batman!
> 
> I guess that's one way to get a lil more comfort flex in the saddle on a rigid. My RMB Hammer is about that size and too small for me really, but I still can't do the super post thing. I just cram myself in there or ride out of the saddle. It is fun to throw around those too small frames though.


yeah - it is a lot but there's plenty inside the seat tube - plus the frame was only 60 bucks!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Charlie Root said:


> Like it! First impressions?


Thanks! Yeah it's cool in a painful kind of way! I'd forgotten what it felt to ride fully rigid and SS!

It's exactly what I was looking for, something old school meets new school that I don't have to worry too much about upkeep etc. Not 100% sold on plus wheels as I don't think they offer anything new personally but it was good value and it puts a smile on my face and that's what it's there for.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

*I posted this bike in a different form 2 years ago!*

Here is my Vassago's VerHauen rebuilt.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

If I was color blind and couldn't see red, your bike would be invisible!! But I can see red, and like it.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

View attachment 1019033


View attachment 1019034


Yes! It's very red. It has earned the Nick name "The Menstrual Cycle"


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

The 90s called & said "good job."


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

One if my co workers us building one the same way but in all gold.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

A kid I knew in high school had a gold Hutch Trickstar. I can imagine that your coworker's bike will be similar.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's my newest ride:


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

New steed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

A few changes since the initial build. Installed a Thomson X4 stem (80mm/0 degree) to replace the ENVE MTN stem (85mm/6 degree). Also slapped on a Paul Components Tall & Handsome (25mm setback) seat post to replace the ENVE (0 setback). Went with the ENVE Sweep bar instead of the ENVE Riser. I'm starting at 720mm with the Sweep as opposed to the 680 I had cut for the Riser. The SpurCycle bell now graces the handlebars as well as a Barfly Garmin mount. Geared back for Boston-area rides (32/16). Fork changed to 44mm trail. At some point I'll install the Paul Klamper disc brakes, though I'm liking the TRP Spyke brakes at the moment.










Frame: Tomii Cycles #33
Fork: ENVE Composites MTN
Wheels: Chris King hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, ENVE Composites AM rims.
Skewer (rear): Paul Components 
Tires: Continental Trail King, 27.5x2.4
Pedals: Shimano XTR, PD-M970
Crank: Shimano XTR Trail, FC-M9020-1
Chainring: Wolftooth Components Drop-Stop, 32T 
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cog: Chris King 16T
Bottom Bracket: Chris King ThreadFit 24
Handlebars: ENVE Sweep
Levers: Paul Components Love Lever Compact
Grips: ODI Lock-On
Stem: Thomson X4
Headset: Chris King Inset 7
Brakes: TRP Spyke
Saddle: Selle Italia Kit Carbonia Flow
Seat Post: Paul Components Tall & Handsome
Seat Post Clamp: Thomson
Water Bottle Cages: King Cage titanium
Misc.: Garmin Edge 25 w/Barfly mount, Knog Binder light, SpurCycle bell


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Interesting changes! If you want to "donate" some of those tasty Enve bits to my Karate Monkey, lmk. I will pay for shipping! 

I was very interested in the Paul brakes, until I saw the price. Now...not so much. The TRP are supposed to be very much better than BB7.


----------



## escocia (Nov 14, 2010)

My Salsa El Mariachi in a very old roman bridge in Spain.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

G0025116 by Mike, on Flickr

Untitled by Mike, on Flickr

Riding my Single Speed Krampus @ Chandler Ridge and Leicester Hollow in GMNF, VT.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

jonshonda said:


> ^Interesting changes! If you want to "donate" some of those tasty Enve bits to my Karate Monkey, lmk. I will pay for shipping!
> 
> I was very interested in the Paul brakes, until I saw the price. Now...not so much. The TRP are supposed to be very much better than BB7.


I replaced some BB7 Road brakes with TRP Spyres. I'm very pleased. I wouldn't hesitate replacing BB7s with the Spykes if I was running cable discs on a flat bar bike.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Fully Rigid Sir9 wider is better smooth rider.*

My Sir9 fully rigid SS


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Krampus 







Loving the +size single speed.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Krampus
> View attachment 1021146
> 
> Loving the +size single speed.


That just looks right!! 🏼


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

whats your gear ratio on there?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Put some suspension on the front to help in Sundays race.









Got shaken to pieces last race.









First test ride and got a Strava PB on one climb and one descent on my normal test loop.

#RigidIsSoYesterday


----------



## inclinelongboards (Jun 10, 2015)

Loving my new suspension fork!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

First build-up of my new 2008 Karate Monkey frameset. I've added a Surly Tuggnut and have a few more changes to make (tires, stem, seatpost, pedals).


----------



## egr551 (Feb 6, 2011)

corwin1968 said:


> First build-up of my new 2008 Karate Monkey frameset. I've added a Surly Tuggnut and have a few more changes to make (tires, stem, seatpost, pedals).


Here is my new AIR9C. I just had 40 miles

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

jeff p. said:


> Soul Cycles Hooligan :thumbsup: Current setup in first pic.


I'm thinking about converting my rigid 29er to singlespeed, so I've been reading this thread for the first time. Props for a beautiful frame!


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Built this one up about a month ago. Loving it so far!

Vassago VerHauen 29+

-Whisky #9 Fork
-XT M-8000 Brakes/Rotors
-Industry 9 hubs laced to Velocity Duallys
-Cane Creek 110 Headset
-Thomson Stem/Seatpost
-RaceFace Turbine Crankset
-Chris King Cog


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Ventana El Comandante at Lake Natoma


----------



## BartP (Mar 16, 2013)

Unit 2015:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by Mike, on Flickr

Krampus, Dirt Wizards on WTB Scrapers, MRP Stage fork.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Not a great pic, but built up this Breezer Thunder One frame a couple of months ago for just under $1000.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

blkangel said:


> Not a great pic, but built up this Breezer Thunder One frame a couple of months ago for just under $1000.
> 
> View attachment 1025267


How do you like it? How's the weight? What size is that?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

MMcG said:


> How do you like it? How's the weight? What size is that?


I like it. I ran across the frame on Price Point for $249 and could not resist. I have not been able to put many miles on it due to some life stuff that has come up lately but it is a fun ride, short rear stays so it is nimble. I have not weighed it yet but I will and report back. As for the size it is a 17 inch (Breezer calls that a small).


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

blkangel said:


> I like it. I ran across the frame on Price Point for $249 and could not resist. I have not been able to put many miles on it due to some life stuff that has come up lately but it is a fun ride, short rear stays so it is nimble. I have not weighed it yet but I will and report back. As for the size it is a 17 inch (Breezer calls that a small).


Thanks. I appreciate it. I've been eyeballing those. How's the ebb - easy to set up - seem reliable/durable?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

MMcG said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it. I've been eyeballing those. How's the ebb - easy to set up - seem reliable/durable?


The ebb was a selling point for me. Super easy to setup. Just get a pin spanner (think I paint like $9 for a Park one) and then just rotate the ebb to tension the chain. It took 2 seconds to set it up.

Just wish the bottle cage mount was lower on the downtube so that I could fit a tall bottle in the cage.


----------



## zdaw73 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Finally have a bike worth posting.*








Salsa El Mariachi with a Whisky fork, ZTR ArchEX wheels, Thomson bar, stem, and post.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice 1st "worthy" bike. is it your1st rigid/ss?


----------



## zdaw73 (Sep 12, 2013)

2nd. First was a low-end clunker with a few carbon upgrades that I rode into the ground. I haven't ridden this on the trails yet, but just tooling around I can feel the difference.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

*Totxo by Cyclobicycles*

After some time riding a MCR with a chain tensiones I ordered a custom steel frame by Cyclobicycles from Catalonia.
Columbus life and zona with some Paragon bits. Filled bracet. Niner carbon fork painted to match.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

That's a pretty bike.


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks !


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

I just picked this up used. It has only been on the road. Just a stock bike I know. The price was right though.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Love that paint job. Wish they'd gone full "gulf oil" with a bit more orange, but it still looks really sharp.


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

Reporter said:


> After some time riding a MCR with a chain tensiones I ordered a custom steel frame by Cyclobicycles from Catalonia.
> Columbus life and zona with some Paragon bits. Filled bracet. Niner carbon fork painted to match.
> 
> View attachment 1027611
> ...


Wow!!! That is one fine piece of art. I'm sure it rides as well as it looks!!


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks. Geo is copied from my X-RSL but 10 mm shorter chainstays. Very happy with the result and yes, it looks so nice!


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

Pure butter


----------



## Gelatomonster (Dec 1, 2014)

*Carbon Steel and Carbon Ti*

Passion for single speed

GT3 Touring => Steel Rigid Carbon









RSR => Ti Rigid Carbon


----------



## unclechet (Nov 13, 2015)

*S.E. Draft Gravel Racer*

Here's my 2015 S.E. Draft coaster brake gravel racer. We have a coaster brake only class at several gravel races here in Kansas. When the class started there was a 500 dollar claiming rule that has since been cancelled. This bike was built for under 500. Just! I've put over 2000 miles on it so far this year with no problems. It handles great on dirt/gravel roads. I also change the tires and gearing on it and train on rec paths and the road. It's not light but it gets the job done! I've very much enjoyed riding/racing it this last year.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's my new chumba Ursa. I just got back from a trip up to Arkansas and I couldn't be happier.

IMG_6077 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## Gelatomonster (Dec 1, 2014)

#reporter

Nice bike. 
Steel+rigid niner fork is a very nice ride


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey mods, not sure how this double post got here, but it can be deleted!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Soma Juice 29er:










This is my adventure bike. It's a new addition to my stable, replacing my Karate Monkey as a bikepacking/off-road touring machine. The frame is a beautiful Tange Prestige steel with sliding Paragon-style dropouts, with a Surly Krampus front fork and Easton Arc wheels. Right now, it's set up with a 29+ front tire and a singlespeed drivetrain, though, I expect lots of little evolutions in the future.


Frame: Soma Juice 29er, Large
Fork: Surly Krampus 100mm Suspension-Corrected, with bosses
Crankset: SRAM X9 GXP w/ North Shore Billet 104bcd Spider
Chainring: Surly Stainless Steel 32T
Rear Cog: Chris King Stainless Steel Cog, 18T w/ Surly Freehub Spacers
Chain: Whipperman ConneX 7R8 3/32 7-speed Bushing-style Chain
Pedals: VP Harrier Flat Pedals
Hubs: Shimano XT, 32H, High Flange 6-Bolt Disc (135mm rear)
Rims: Easton Arc 30mm Internal Width, Stan's Tubeless Tape/Valves
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Rear, Vee Trax Fatty 2.8 Front
Stem: Salsa Guide Stem
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Seat: WTB Pure-V
Handlebars: Jones Loop H-Bar, 710mm Width
Grips: ESI Chunky, Custom Length
Brakes: Avid BB7 Mtn Disc, Jagwire Compressionless Housing
Levers: Avid



















More pics and component choice info here, at my site! MaxTheCyclist.com


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

unclechet said:


> Here's my 2015 S.E. Draft coaster brake gravel racer. We have a coaster brake only class at several gravel races here in Kansas. When the class started there was a 500 dollar claiming rule that has since been cancelled. This bike was built for under 500. Just! I've put over 2000 miles on it so far this year with no problems. It handles great on dirt/gravel roads. I also change the tires and gearing on it and train on rec paths and the road. It's not light but it gets the job done! I've very much enjoyed riding/racing it this last year.


Woodchipper, or something else? Never seen them without levers, so it's a little strange.


----------



## unclechet (Nov 13, 2015)

newfangled said:


> Woodchipper, or something else? Never seen them without levers, so it's a little strange.


Yes, Wood Chipper Bars, Salsa stem, Ritchie seat post, and various saddles and handlebar tape. The original rules of the Crazy Coaster class said coaster brake only but has since been updated to allow a front brake also.


----------



## wmb (Jul 5, 2007)

mdilthey, nice build. Can you comment on the differences in handling between this and the KM. I have always been interested in the Juice. how is clearance in the back with the 2.4 Ardent?
Thanks, MikeB


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

mdeilthey, can you also comment on the 2.8/2.4 tire combo? I'm running Ardent 2.4 f/r, and am craving a larger front tire, but fear the combo won't jive quite right. I've often run a little bigger front tire than rear, but never a more than a .2" difference. Thanks.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ryder1 said:


> mdeilthey, can you also comment on the 2.8/2.4 tire combo? I'm running Ardent 2.4 f/r, and am craving a larger front tire, but fear the combo won't jive quite right. I've often run a little bigger front tire than rear, but never a more than a .2" difference. Thanks.


Oh wait, if I had bothered to first read the link you included, I'd know that you already answered my question:

The 29+ tire in the front paired with the biggest rubber I can fit in the back is magic. I am much more confident on jumps and rough sections, I never lose traction, and I've noticed no difference in rolling resistance. If anything, the rounded profile of the Trax Fatty makes it feel faster than my old 2.35's. The two tires don't even look too different in terms of diameter, so I don't think it's affecting my handling at all.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

wmb said:


> mdilthey, nice build. Can you comment on the differences in handling between this and the KM. I have always been interested in the Juice. how is clearance in the back with the 2.4 Ardent?
> Thanks, MikeB


Thank you. Lots of info in my blog post: Link Here

I haven't got a billion miles under my belt to make a categorical assessment. Also, anything I say will be slightly skewed as my dimensions are slightly between sizes on a KM. A Large is just a bit too big, and a medium is just a hair too small.

So, just for reference, I was on a Large KM, and I'm on a Large Juice, but those frames are not the same size. I knew this, I still chose the Large juice, which shrunk almost every measurement, especially top tube length.

Here's what I notice:

1. The significantly shorter reach on the Juice makes for a very different riding experience. You have to get over the back tire somehow. I'm using a setback seatpost, and this means my bottom bracket is slightly forwards compared to the KM, which had a zero setback seatpost.

So, this means I am definitely out of the saddle during a climb, because I need to get my weight over the pedals. On the KM, I could usually hang out in the saddle while climbing. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, it's just different. Jeff Jones actually likes a more forward BB, for what it's worth. he says the old rule about having your knees over the center of the crankset is antiquated, and there's actually more going on that affect fit.

2. The handling feels much more refined. Since the front end isn't as far out on the Juice, it feels easier to "huck" the bike over roots and curbs. I can get a little more lift out of it with a little less effort. It's nice. I feel like a better rider.

3. Hard to explain, but the Juice, to me, feels like I'm riding inside the bike rather than over it. Maybe it's the really short top tube?

4. KM is definitely the stronger bike. I am not a big guy (6'0", 158lbs) so I am fine on the Juice, but one look at the welds, tube diameters, weight, etc. tells you the KM is the stronger bike. It's ultra-durable, I couldn't even put a dent in it through a year of abuse. Stiffness between the two frames feels about equal, but the Juice has a smaller triangle than the KM and a much, much longer seat tube.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Dude I would have to say that the water bottle on the fork leg (1 side no less) is ridiculous. Water is 8 pounds a gallon so you got about 2 pounds hanging off the side which HAS to adversely affect the handling. Maybe that works for fire roadies but where I ride it would suck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

shreddr said:


> Dude I would have to say that the water bottle on the fork leg (1 side no less) is ridiculous. Water is 8 pounds a gallon so you got about 2 pounds hanging off the side which HAS to adversely affect the handling. Maybe that works for fire roadies but where I ride it would suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It HAS to?


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

shreddr said:


> Dude I would have to say that the water bottle on the fork leg (1 side no less) is ridiculous. Water is 8 pounds a gallon so you got about 2 pounds hanging off the side which HAS to adversely affect the handling. Maybe that works for fire roadies but where I ride it would suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worse than a case of beer hanging on the left handle grip.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

shreddr said:


> Dude I would have to say that the water bottle on the fork leg (1 side no less) is ridiculous. Water is 8 pounds a gallon so you got about 2 pounds hanging off the side which HAS to adversely affect the handling. Maybe that works for fire roadies but where I ride it would suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's empty. I bring it to the shop after my ride for a drink.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

He did say it was an adventure bike. Probably gets some balance from putting another bottle on the other fork leg. Anyway once it has his frame bag(s), sleeping bag, food, clothes, sunblock, spork, cup, camp sandals, camp light, gps, 4+ liters of water, bear spray, shovel to bury his morning business and extra phone battery so he can answer your post from the wilderness while having a good time on his bike, he probably isn't worried about the handling detriment of that bottle.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's my baby, Mint Doom. My first MTB that doesn't have to do anything else. Have it set up with a Vee Fat B Nimble 27.5x3.5 in the front and a WTB Trailblazer 27.5x2.8 in the rear. I gave up SSing when I moved from Iowa to Utah, but this bike re-changed my mind.


----------



## captainb (Aug 7, 2010)

Just built up a new Vassago Optimus Ti. Rock Shock Sid fork, Shimano XT crank, Absolute Black 34t oval, surly 19 cog, Light Bike carbon rims on I-9 hubs, Erikson titanium post, Thomson stem and Fizik saddle.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

@mdilthey:

Nice bike, enjoyed the blog post and your thoughts about fitment. I think fore/aft balance is really important if you're riding rigid. The old idea of getting your hands out over the front axle is just not gonna work. 

Jones bars are just brilliant. We need to introduce the notion of "effective stem length." Going with a longer stem can increase either the reach, or the bar width, depending on your hand placement. 

In your case, if you wanted the same hand placement with flat bars, you'd need like a 40mm stem. Got a nickel says this is why the bike feels so good to you. That, and I just think the Juice nails it in terms of geometry and materials. If I knew then what I know now, I woulda got that frame in a minute. 

Dunno about the big tire on the narrow rim. I haven't had much success running low pressures on narrow rims, too much drag. Pump it up and you lose the advantage of the big tire. Have you tried that Ardent up front? Make any difference?

This is an elegant build. Pairing that frame with the Krampus fork was brilliant. Just a great build imo.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

TampaDave said:


> @mdilthey:
> 
> Nice bike, enjoyed the blog post and your thoughts about fitment. I think fore/aft balance is really important if you're riding rigid. The old idea of getting your hands out over the front axle is just not gonna work.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I really appreciate that. I got the 30mm rims so that I'd have the option of running 29+ or a traditional 2.2-2.4 tire. Running the front at or just below 20 PSI, it's noticeably more grippy than a 3.35 or 3.4 front tire, which I ran for about the last year (mostly High Roller II). I haven't tried the Ardent in the front.

It's definitely not ideal, but for the flexibility provided, the Vee Trax Fatty is a good choice. The high thread count means low weight, so it's basically a slightly oversized 29er tire. I could run another Maxxis Ardent up front... but there's no reason to, since the Trax Fatty isn't a weight penalty, a rolling resistance penalty, or a traction penalty. It's a good tire for this kind of 29+/29 setup.

As for the geometry, yes. it just keeps feeling better and better. It's going to be hard to build the "next" bike, because I don't know if I'll ever strike gold this nice again.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Pynchonite said:


> Here's my baby, Mint Doom. My first MTB that doesn't have to do anything else. Have it set up with a Vee Fat B Nimble 27.5x3.5 in the front and a WTB Trailblazer 27.5x2.8 in the rear. I gave up SSing when I moved from Iowa to Utah, but this bike re-changed my mind.
> 
> View attachment 1034765


This is a setup I've been thinking a lot about lately. Can you post some pictures of front/rear tire clearance?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Pynchonite said:


> Here's my baby, Mint Doom.
> View attachment 1034765


Fresh breath indeed.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Pantani Commemorative Ride*

Ventana El Comandante on Pantani Commemorative Ride.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Sawyer re-do*

posted over in the 29er forum, but am so psyched on how it came out figured I would post here too. Rebuilt 2011 Sawyer. Complete re-do from bare frame up.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

AlexCuse said:


> This is a setup I've been thinking a lot about lately. Can you post some pictures of front/rear tire clearance?


You could probably fit a 29+ on the front. In the rear, the pictured tire is actually a Spesh Ground Control 3", but the clearance was way too tight on that (it rubbed the frame a bit when I was really grinding). I did have a Fat B Nimble on the rear for a long time, and it fit just fine (maybe 3-4 mm on either side) and gripped like crazy, but it wasn't very durable and I figured I'd try something new.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

New wheelset for my SS. Onyx hubs, Nox rims, and Sapim spokes. Nothing wrong with my current wheels, but I was tired of the loud buzzing. Doesn't bother me on other bikes, but just takes away from enjoying the ride on a rigid ss.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Those Onyx hubs are ridiculous, beautiful looking wheel.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Finally single speeding again.*








Traded off my road bike to be on a single speed again. Really impressed with the stock build. Looking forward to getting some ride time in thanks to El Nino.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Finished up converting my cx to ss last night. Brake rotor is pending the arrival of a centerlock to 6-bolt conversion thingy.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it just me or does that look like an insanely tall gear? I ride 34x18 on 29er wheel by the end of the year and nobody I know rides much taller. This looks like 38x15 or something.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

It is 42x17. This cx bike is mostly used for pavement, dirt/gravel/sand doubletrack, and some singletrack without any significant elevation change.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

New onyx hubs are amazing. Bike is totally silent now except for the noise from the tires. Will have to get a better picture later. This one doesn't really do the colors of the hubs or nips justice.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Ventana El Commandante above Beeks Bight Granite Bay CA*


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are my updated Vassago's


----------



## Duarte (Jan 5, 2010)

2009 GT Avalanche

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte (Jan 5, 2010)

2009 Gt Avalanche

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte (Jan 5, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lake Natoma Folsom CA*

Ventana El Commandante


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool bike


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been thinking/lusting about a Ti SS since last spring and had my eye on a Carver 420 or Gnarvester. I've been slowly collecting parts for a couple months and the final part arrived today...a 420 frame.

I was mainly looking for a bombproof bike that is also raceable but wouldn't completely break the bank (it still did!). These are the highlights of what I settled on:


XTR M9020 wheels, crankset + BB, and brakes
Thomson dropper post, stem, and carbon riser bar
120mm Fox Float CTD with lockout

I was quite indecisive about the 120mm and the dropper post. My original idea was throwing on the stupid lightweight RS World Cup fork of some variety but I couldn't justify the cost then I found a steal on the Float and a 20% off sale on the dropper post. And if I want to drop almost 4 pounds for race day I have a Niner RDO carbon fork as well as lightweight saddle and seatpost from another bike. :thumbsup: Best of both worlds.









The bad news: all my favorite trails are under feet of snow. I won't be riding it any time soon.


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

Beauty build and frame, I know I've got 2 of them....


----------



## costaorange (Sep 16, 2014)

Time to give single speed a try and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm looking at that same frame!

What is the weight of that build?


----------



## costaorange (Sep 16, 2014)

Click Click Boom said:


> I'm looking at that same frame!
> 
> What is the weight of that build?


23.55 with Enve M60 and 2.35 Icon Rear and 2.4 Ardent Front

Could save a bit of weight with a lighter tire set up.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Surly 1x1 - Large Frame - Pike 100-140 - Profile Cranks 28x14 

Cliff Side Ride 

Ready to Ride

Next one isn't mine but it is cool.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

*KM - Stretch Panks Black...*

Size XL 2012 Stretch Panks Black Karate Monkey providing plenty of fun in 2015...:thumbsup:



__
https://flic.kr/p/CoZSo2
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/upDidg
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/upcKLL
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/udEfkJ
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/qn8vs2
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

Just finished building my fixed Inbred... Waiting on new brakes for the Stache then I'm going to swap its current front brake over to this.


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

Stupid sideways pictures...


----------



## TG-CO (Dec 26, 2015)

I had Santa Build me a new 2016 Kona Big Unit. Now I just need all this snow to melt! 
Large 2016 Big Unit, Sun Ringle Black Flag wheelset, 120mm Rockshox gold, Race Face Crank, Intense post and bars. Weighs in at 23 lbs.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

My new rig


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

My SIR 9 I just finished building frame up. 21.5 lbs
Chris King ISO hubs on Velocity Blunt SS rims
Chris King headset
Raceface Next SL cranks (32/17)
KMC X10SL DLC in red/black
Loaded post/stem
Hope Race X2 brakes
2016 SID RCT3 100mm

So much fun! First steel frame, love the ride. Last bike was a 2009 One 9 scandium


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

TG-CO said:


> I had Santa Build me a new 2016 Kona Big Unit. Now I just need all this snow to melt!
> Large 2016 Big Unit, Sun Ringle Black Flag wheelset, 120mm Rockshox gold, Race Face Crank, Intense post and bars. Weighs in at 23 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 1038492
> View attachment 1038493


Curious about the frame, is it a PF or threaded BB? And is the rear dropouts 135qr or 142 thru axle? Tire clearance?


----------



## TG-CO (Dec 26, 2015)

Threaded BB, rear sliding dropout is 142 thru axle, tire clearance is great. I will put a 2.3 or 2.4 on the back after I run down these tires. Its got 2.2 small block eights on it right now. 
I spec'd a "budget build" on this bike for starters, Santa only had around 1500 bucks to spend.
Cheers!
My favorite thing about this frame, besides the kick butt trail geometry of course, is the chrome like finish of the KONA on the bottom tube. Mmmmm shiny


----------



## TG-CO (Dec 26, 2015)

What size is it? I have no frame of reference on weight without size.


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

Small frame. Didn't weigh before I started building (wasn't thinking). Claimed weight from Niner is 4.4 lbs for the small SIR 9. Wheels aren't the lightest either at 1700g (minus tires).


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

costaorange said:


> 23.55 with Enve M60 and 2.35 Icon Rear and 2.4 Ardent Front
> 
> Could save a bit of weight with a lighter tire set up.


I picked up my Stella from Chumba near Austin on new years day. I'm going to do a detailed build thread as soon as I get all the parts.


----------



## costaorange (Sep 16, 2014)

Click Click Boom said:


> I picked up my Stella from Chumba near Austin on new years day. I'm going to do a detailed build thread as soon as I get all the parts.


I ended up switching to a different set of wheels tires from different bike. I have Carbon Ibis 928's with DT350's and Icon 2.2 rear and 2.35 rear and it comes in at 22.8 lbs. Also upgraded to the Ti slider bolts from paragon for reliability more than weight though it did save a few grams.

Really like the bike a lot! The quality is very good and the customer service was top notch. Been out multiple times and looking to drop down to a 19 in the rear. 32-20 was a little too soft, but still a good start into the single speed arena.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Just picked up this 2007 Bianchi Rita maybe 2 weeks ago to try something different. Im in love!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Bored today. Here is the cx finally completed with a new cr, chain, etc. Absolute blast on relatively flat single track.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here i s an updated version of my Chris King Cielo set up rigid with a few mostly cosmetic changes. She comes in at 18.36 pounds. Not bad for steel frame bike with King Hubs and a heavy for carbon rigid fork!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

*Reverse Mullet.*









Maxxis Chronicle on a Rabbit Hole up front.
Maxxis Ikon 2.35 on a Velocity P35 out back.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> I picked up my Stella from Chumba near Austin on new years day. I'm going to do a detailed build thread as soon as I get all the parts.


Nice! I ordered a 2015 frame on sale from them.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

At risk is sounding like a shill they are an amazing group of guys! 

The new owners at Chumba have really turned around the culture of company. The owner of Chumba met on New Years day at the shop (they were closed for the holidays) to pick up my frame. While I was there he showed me around. I got to see a frame in the middle of being welded up! 

He let me ride a few of the bikes and offered to let me and the guys from our bike shop come demo all there Bikes at Pace Bend park near Austin Texas.

I wish them the same success the new owners of Vassago have had when they turned around there business.

I'll have a build thread with pics of my Chumba as soon as the final few parts come in.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

No MTB'ing in the SC Lowcountry.  Last summer my Monocog became a commuter, and I converted from 26" to 29" wheels.
I wasn't going to futz around with the V-brakes...







Mocking up...







Tig'd.







Finished.







Heavy and slow, just like me :thumbsup:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^How do you like the spyre? I may at some point swap out the bb7s for the spyke, but they're spendy. I'm also curious about the Rever mtn1 dual piston mech too, but I'm hesitant to put all that extra stuff in the box into the parts bin. I'm trying to clear it out, not add to it.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Gingervitis said:


> View attachment 1038650
> 
> 
> My SIR 9 I just finished building frame up. 21.5 lbs
> ...


I like it! Looks like a big bmx bike! Nice!....Just a quick word of caution regarding the SS rims. I ran one on the front last year and had a Geax Saguaro blow off the rim twice. Once in my hand! Then mounted a Vittoria Barzo and it blew off the rim as well. As you probably know, Geax and Vittoria are the same brand. Not sure why but they don't seem to mesh well with those rims. No problems with any other brand of tires though.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

dbhammercycle said:


> ^How do you like the spyre? I may at some point swap out the bb7s for the spyke, but they're spendy. I'm also curious about the Rever mtn1 dual piston mech too, but I'm hesitant to put all that extra stuff in the box into the parts bin. I'm trying to clear it out, not add to it.


So far, so good. They have been trouble-free and don't have any of the quirks I've read about the bb7's. Certainly cheaper than a hydraulic set-up with road-levers. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Just ordered an Absolute Black 20t cog to convert my Honzo. Pics after conversion.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> I'll have a build thread with pics of my Chumba as soon as the final few parts come in.


I had to use their customer service and was satisfied.

Here's a picture of the bike on it's maiden voyage. I didn't have all the parts I wanted to use yet so I put some parts from other bikes on in the meanwhile.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

*Misfit Psycles diSSent*

Frame was originally Phosphorus treated raw, then I repainted it a color kind of in between mint and a really light color blue.


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

Flat Ark said:


> I like it! Looks like a big bmx bike! Nice!....Just a quick word of caution regarding the SS rims. I ran one on the front last year and had a Geax Saguaro blow off the rim twice. Once in my hand! Then mounted a Vittoria Barzo and it blew off the rim as well. As you probably know, Geax and Vittoria are the same brand. Not sure why but they don't seem to mesh well with those rims. No problems with any other brand of tires though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. I've been a Schwalbe guy for the last few years and haven't had any issues so far on these rims. Thanks for the kudos, it's been a fun project and it turned out exactly the way I wanted!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Pivot Les, Niner Fork, XTR Brakes, Bontrager XXX wheels (1380g), Vittoria Barzo 2.25 Tires, Noir Cranks...Had 100mm Fox on it but couldn't get along with the slack geometry.















Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice looking bike...Is that a carbon frame??


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

vindiggitydog said:


> Nice looking bike...Is that a carbon frame??


Thanks! Yes, carbon.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Newly built Surly Krampus. Only 1 ride, but absolutely love this thing!

































Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

Finally got around to finishing my SSSJ.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Talbot Frameworks, in current Winter mode.


----------



## BartP (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice Jb ! What crank you use ?


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is the Coconino that I built up near the end of 2014. Steve is a really great guy to work with and if you get a chance I highly recommend having him build a frame. The last picture shows the 80 mm of rear tire clearance he built it with.





















Here is what it has:
RS Sid dual air with 15 mm TA
I9 hubs laced to Stan's Flow EX with 2.4 Maxxis Ardent EXO 
Shimano XT brakes, 180 and 160 mm
Thomson cockpit with WTB saddle and Easton Haven carbon bars
Shimano XT crankset with RaceFace 32 ring and bash guard
JBL 18 tooth rear cog

I tried a CK and neither myself or my wheel builder could get it on unless we used a rubber mallet. Neither of us wanted to try that!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I went Bikepacking last weekend.










Check out my full gear list, packing layout, and trip report here: Max, The Cyclist


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

BartP said:


> Nice Jb ! What crank you use ?


Thanks, it's a Saint crank.


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

BartP said:


> Nice Jb ! What crank you use ?


I ended up using the X1 off my Epic, and I intended to be 32/16, but had to go down to a 30t chainring and remove the preload adjuster to make it all fit.

So its set up 30/16 now, and rides like a dream.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

2015 Kona Honzo, freshly converted with an Absolute Black cassette cog and Surly spacer kit.


----------



## BartP (Mar 16, 2013)

2015 Kona Unit, kept only the frame and rebuild it, my first SS and in love !


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Love the purple Unit frame. Nice build, too!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

My Trek Stache 5 singlespeed. 19T cog and 32t ring. Studded tires for the winter until spring when the chupacabras go back on


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Chronicle front now:


----------



## ozzy64 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Rigid forever*


----------



## ozzy64 (Feb 2, 2016)

*i used to have one. great bike. rode it for 2 years. great bike.*


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

ozzy64 said:


> View attachment 1047097


"Rigid forever" ???
I thought your were supposed to go to a Dr. if it lasted more than 4 hrs?!?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

You ony have to go to the Dr if you have the even more redundant "fully rigid" for more than 4 hours.

When all the blood rushes down you start saying "Forks" to describe a single item on your bike.


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

Single speed, dropper post, 785mm bars, 50mm stem, tubeless. This bike is serious fun. 32/20 gearing, I was worried I'd be walking up hills at our local trails but so far so good. Killer workout but this bike rips.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

c_mack9 said:


> Single speed, dropper post, 785mm bars, 50mm stem, tubeless. This bike is serious fun. 32/20 gearing, I was worried I'd be walking up hills at our local trails but so far so good. Killer workout but this bike rips.


Very nice...what size frame?


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

c_mack9 said:


> Single speed, dropper post, 785mm bars, 50mm stem, tubeless. This bike is serious fun. 32/20 gearing, I was worried I'd be walking up hills at our local trails but so far so good. Killer workout but this bike rips.


Very nice!


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

A1an said:


> Very nice...what size frame?


19.5" frame. Could be lighter but I really like dropper posts and had this one not being used so I threw it on. This bike is awesome. It's like having a 1 inch full suspension bike without sacrificing any efficiency, plus monster traction.


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## notinuse (May 9, 2011)

*My On One Inbred Singlespeed 29er...*

I love this bike so much... Rides so good... The Hope Pro 4 SS hub doesnt seem to be obnoxiously loud like I was expecting... Very happy with how it turned out...


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

notinuse said:


> I love this bike so much... Rides so good... The Hope Pro 4 SS hub doesnt seem to be obnoxiously loud like I was expecting... Very happy with how it turned out...
> View attachment 1048582
> 
> 
> View attachment 1048583


What bars are those?


----------



## notinuse (May 9, 2011)

Its a DMR Wingbar...


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

*My converted SS*

My Mongoose HT 29er converted recently to SS. 32T Raceface NW, 19T Niner Cogalicious, 780 Niner alloy bars and 50mm stem. I thought the tensioner would give me issues on climbs or powering up short, steep hills but so far no slip. If I could only say the same for myself.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

*My newest addition.......*


----------



## danagrams (Apr 26, 2012)

...


----------



## danagrams (Apr 26, 2012)

...


----------



## danagrams (Apr 26, 2012)

...


----------



## danagrams (Apr 26, 2012)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*





























32x18 Niner Cogalicious/Ringalicious
Onza Canis 29x2.25
ODI Vans grips
Shimano M520 SPD

A note about these GearClamps: they have lateral movement so I got rid of them. I don't think it's good for the hub or cog to be moving around like that?

Got a new I9 torch set


----------



## NDNchief (Mar 14, 2016)

Been scouring the world for this frame. You did a near perfect build. Let me know if you ever decide to sell. 
Cheers.


----------



## danagrams (Apr 26, 2012)

Had to ask a shop to order it for me.

I got a flat spot on my rear rim. Now I'm waiting for it to explode so I have an excuse to get a Chris King wheelset. Which would cost nearly as much as the entire bike to begin with, ha!

Also next on the list would be a Thomson Elite Masterpiece seatpost and XTR pedals.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

2005 Kona Cowan. Dirt jump, urban assault, etc.


----------



## NDNchief (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## defocus (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally! My new On-One Inbred 29er Single Speed with rigid Soma fork. Love it!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSRIDER35 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

^^^ Nice Chain line... 

Ventana El Commandante @Lake Natoma


----------



## kbeck620 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ragley Piglet II
150mm Revelation Dual Air
XT Wheelset w/ Wolverines


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Snuck in a quick ride on my (new to me) Scandal at Thunderbird Park in Phoenix.


Took the pic about 30 minutes before my rear tire (Race King) died a horrible death with a thumb-sized hole in the sidewall. Clearly I need to re-train my brain for HT line selection after riding a 5" FS bike with Monster trail tires (DHRs and Gomas) on it for the last few years.

I'm still getting it all sorted but loving it so far.
V1 Scandal
Reba RL dual air
Flow Hoops, Paul WORD/FHUB hubs
XT cranks
32x22 newb gearing


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Scored an old 97 ibis mojo and threw a Kona P2 fork on it. It's set up 32:18 with conti mountain king 2.4's just a shimano parilax hub on the back and a no name sealed hub on the front. Rides really nice except for the fork. Will be throwing a soma fab cromo mountain fork on there.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

That would be fun down Boulder Valley.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Studs come off, summer tires go on, and then it snows.



__
https://flic.kr/p/EEmYZ3


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## rdbandkab (Dec 31, 2010)

*Gnarvester*

Ti Gnarvester.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

My new race bike. 2nd season of SS racing, but first on a real race bike


----------



## Tighe (Jun 4, 2015)

is that on storm king? Anyway Awesome bike!



AndySTi said:


> My Singular Swift


----------



## trailchong (Mar 21, 2016)

Just converted my 1999 Cannondale f600 to SS and took it out for a loop on my local trail. Super fun, and I only tried to shift a few times haha

32/16 gearing


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

08 or 09 Haro Mary SS steel frame, bought it for fun but have upgraded stem, bars, chainring, cogs, pedals, brakes, fork. I keep saying I want a new frame but I love this thing.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

sfgiantsfan said:


> 08 or 09 Haro Mary SS steel frame, bought it for fun but have upgraded stem, bars, chainring, cogs, pedals, brakes, fork. I keep saying I want a new frame but I love this thing.


I started SSing on a Mary in '07, upgraded parts on it over the next 2-3 years, and finally parted with it after the top of the seat tube cracked (probably my fault). I loved that bike! I've owned a bunch of SS frames since then, but still think the Mary is great. And the EBB is soooo easy to adjust.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

Devinci Wooky with MRP Rock Solid Fork

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

dmo said:


> View attachment 1062835
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Wow, what a fun bike! I've been trying to talk myself out of a Stache for almost a year. Have you had it long? Have you ridden in it any other configuration? Very versatile 29er, 29+ or 27.5+ from what they say...it's got me curious.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Only just finished building it and ridden only once but the 29+ wheels are definitely fun. I sit up high especially with the front gravity Vidar tire. Learning that momentum and flow are key. Don't have a 27.5 wheelset yet so can't comment on that. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

scored this the other day, built it up 4 cross on a mavic 719, will throw on an acs pro 18t too.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

IMG_8249 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
Dead Horse Point State Park on my Chumba SS
Pipe Dream Trail
IMG_8392 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
FullSizeRender by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

Wet weather commuter Rig - 1996 CAD3 F1000 on 2.4 Holy Rollers, 68 GIs


----------



## trailchong (Mar 21, 2016)

Sweet bike!! ^^ That's only for wet weather though?


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

trailchong said:


> Sweet bike!! ^^ That's only for wet weather though?


cheers!

Yeah, built specifically for wet weather commutes, need to get an AssSaver for it.

Ive got Cannondale Capo for regular commutes running 82GI, Ragley Blue Pig for the trails.


----------



## mountainsean (Sep 8, 2010)

dmo said:


> My Trek Stache 5 singlespeed. 19T cog and 32t ring. Studded tires for the winter until spring when the chupacabras go back on


Hi-

Can you share some details on how you did your SS conversion (parts needed, any difficulties encountered, etc.)? I have a stock Stache 9 29+ that I'd like to convert.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

WTB
Surly 1x1 frame 18" (medium)
Surly Large Marge
Surly Pugsley fork centered with canti bosses


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

I've been riding this bike exclusively for a month or so. Around town, pulling the kid trailer, mtb. It's been great. And I've got less than $1000 invested. The jones bars and brooks tried to mess that up but I found them both used.


----------



## Ashburn2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

*SS Conversion*

I recently converted my hardtail to ss, 2015 Nishiki Colorado 32x20


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally got to ride it.


----------



## rdbandkab (Dec 31, 2010)

*update: Carver Ti Gnarvester*

Gates belt drive.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Nice Gnarvester!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Sold my superfly ss to build this:









Wheelset on loan from my Monocog until I scrape a little more money together for a lighter build to help offset the tire bulk. Thinking the 30mm internal Easton hoops and a regular Hope Pro4 as opposed to the trials/ss on there now.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Another nice Gnarvester! Alan- email sent to you.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Freshly converted ROS9 plus with new wheelset, Hadleys f/r on i45 Scrapers


----------



## mattsmyname (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## w8kbrder (Apr 9, 2014)

My old '96 Cannodale.....


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

Few updates on the Sunn - Tundra and some XT hubs to Alex hoops


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Not the best picture but a ton of fun. My body is slowly adapting to SS and I love the rhythm of riding without gears or suspension more than anything I think- a really direct and engaging ride.

Built it to take a few knocks while travelling and not see a great deal of maintenance so it is on the robust rather than light side (eg heavy alu bars, fairly heavy tyres, etc). Pretty much bang on 19lbs ready to ride with Garmin etc.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is my Nashbar cromo frameset I recently converted from geared hardtail to rigig SS with a Voodoo Cycles Zombie 500 (500 a-c) fork, race face cockpit, BB7's (soon to be Deore hydro) deore crankset and a Mavic / Deore wheelset. Fun bike!


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

Trek Superfly SS.


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

kingdom said:


>


where is this? it's like out of a movie or something.


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

buell said:


> where is this? it's like out of a movie or something.


That's my old school. Cycle through now and again. It's a nice spot for photos.


----------



## omnom (Mar 6, 2016)

The rear derailleur works really well as a tensioner though its really big and ugly. Any recommendation for a chain tensioner I could get?

Thanks!


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Fresh Canfield N9 build. 120mm Pike, carbon hoops and I9s, etc.

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Sun (Jul 16, 2016)

*Old RWC back to life.*

This is an '70 classic RWC (never heard of) no cables no visibile brake system, the frame has no paint and no treatment...i'l wait for it to get rusty 

















BTW this is a classic montain/city bike.


----------



## Schnickens (Jun 24, 2016)

Just built this up!


----------



## danagrams (Apr 26, 2012)

Terra Sun said:


> This is an '70 classic RWC (never heard of) no cables no visibile brake system, the frame has no paint and no treatment...i'l wait for it to get rusty
> 
> View attachment 1082450
> 
> ...


Coaster brake?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Schnickens said:


> Just built this up!


Nice! What size wheels? I'm building mine right now, going to try to fit 26+ on it!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Terra Sun said:


> This is an '70 classic RWC (never heard of) no cables no visibile brake system, the frame has no paint and no treatment...i'l wait for it to get rusty
> 
> View attachment 1082450
> 
> ...


Yeah they called them path racers BITD


----------



## Schnickens (Jun 24, 2016)

27.5's. Plenty of room.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine had a set of 700c wheels on it when I got it, tried it with 26, now experimenting with 26+.


----------



## Schnickens (Jun 24, 2016)

Very nice! Lot of stopping power there.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Schnickens said:


> Very nice! Lot of stopping power there.


lol! I should have explained, it's a bit of photoshop trickery; it's the same wheel with a 3" Vee Trax Fatty on it in two different pics spliced together.

I'm thinking Hopes and either Blunts or MK3s for the final build.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

omnom said:


> The rear derailleur works really well as a tensioner though its really big and ugly. Any recommendation for a chain tensioner I could get?
> 
> Thanks!


There's a few out there. I use a Yess ETR-D. But there is also some by Rohloff, Paul's, an Alfine could work.


----------



## Terra Sun (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes coaster brake...not very effective but for a former dirt bike/bmx rider is perfect...(used to have no brakes at all)


----------



## danagrams (Apr 26, 2012)

Terra Sun said:


> Yes coaster brake...not very effective but for a former dirt bike/bmx rider is perfect...(used to have no brakes at all)


Makes sense! The first mountain bikes used coaster brakes too apparently

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HellMuttCracker (Jan 13, 2004)

*My old 2007 SJ Comp with the sliding rear dropouts*

I just converted this bike to full rigid, harder gear is coming in this week as well. Should be a little more competitive at the short track races in the ss category. 
(for some reason it is uploading upsidedown)


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not a new bike...but it is newly converted. Been threatening to do it for a while...finally got it done. Couple short rides so far and it's pretty nice. Nothing on dirt yet though. That's coming soon. I wanted to do some shake down rides before traveling to the trails. So far, so good....


----------



## rvagl4ss (Jul 14, 2016)

Just picked up this lightly used monocog from my LBS. 2014 I think. Its my first mtb other than my 20 year old diamondback i inherited from my dad. Digging it!


----------



## szgppl (Feb 12, 2012)

few upgrades this year, not new however


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*Cotic Solaris SS*









Got the Solaris converted and ditched the gearz. Never realised how much I missed SS....
Using it for all-round trail riding and the occasional 20km commute into work a couple times a week.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

2008 1FG, medium, lefty 80mm








already sold


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Decided to go a different direction. Going to build new wheels for my geared 26" and put the old wheels on the SASS. Just need to get some bake adapters and a set of SS spacers for the hub. Here's a little peek.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Coconino Mountain Cruiser


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Decided to go a different direction. Going to build new wheels for my geared 26" and put the old wheels on the SASS. Just need to get some bake adapters and a set of SS spacers for the hub. Here's a little peek.


You go on, baked adapters change the ride fo shizzle.

Like the BMX bar, inspired by the PK Ripper?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> You go on, baked adapters change the ride fo shizzle.
> 
> Like the BMX bar, inspired by the PK Ripper?


lol! I'm not even going to fix that one. 

After it hit me that I'll have a wheelset for the SASS after building new wheels for the Camber, I had to throw them on the SASS while I wait. I had a feeling the SASS would be too XC for my tastes and sure enough I felt way too far forward and low with a 90mm stem and flat bar.

I just happened to look over at my old BMX cruiser, and well, you can see what happened next. I've only pedaled around out font of the house and the backyard so far. It actually feels pretty derned good for what it is. I'm going to do a proper build up with the BMX bars and find out how it does on the trails, should be fun!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Not my bike or picture, but I found this a while back and liked the look. I may someday do this, when my back can't take it anymore, but like the XC geo for the moment.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> View attachment 1085364
> 
> 
> Not my bike or picture, but I found this a while back and liked the look. I may someday do this, when my back can't take it anymore, but like the XC geo for the moment.


All the contact points are within an inch of those on my 29" Yelli, so it should be a fun ride!

I should go get some bake adapters for my BB7s today, lol!


----------



## spencewesttx (Aug 1, 2016)

*Finally got all the parts to get her built*

Spot Brand Longboard w/ belt drive


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got a new one. Should be an '89 RockHopper.





































The dropouts aren't slotted all the way and there's a hole at the end. Perfect for fitting an ENO hub.
Chainstays are 440mm and BB height somewhere around 290mm, now! That's a lot of fun


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

that rockhopper is a bike that started it all for some of us...


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, that Rockhopper is a beauty to this day. Enjoy!


----------



## quagmireDan (Aug 4, 2016)

NS Surge Steel Frame
Stans Flow EX 26"
Rockshox Sektor RL Motion Control (coil)
Shimano XT brakes
Easton bars, stem, seatpost
Canfield Crampon pedals
30 x 14 narrow-wide w/ bashguard


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Frame too small for you? Nice build, bullet proof.


----------



## quagmireDan (Aug 4, 2016)

YYZ said:


> Frame too small for you? Nice build, bullet proof.


im right at the top of the size range. 5'10" 175.i bought it to ride on greenways and flattish trails. Rips up the greenways nice and shreds the trails


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah the surge geo is aggressive, it looks like it rips. The reason I say it is small is because of the seat positioning.


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

The new project...


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

jeff said:


> Coconino Mountain Cruiser


That Coconino is beautiful!


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

My 94 Specialized Rockhopper


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

FLYINW said:


> My 94 Specialized Rockhopper


Love the Landing Gear fork!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ros 9*

Bought a closeout Niner ROS 9 frame, thinking it would be a good foundation for a budget build. I already had a set of carbon wheels though, and it didn't feel right to put a bunch of cheap parts on the frame. In the end; I went a little over my intended budget 

Frame - Large Niner ROS 9
Wheels - Roval Traverse SL Fattie (30mm internal, carbon)
Cranks - XX1 with 32t direct mount
Brakes - XTR Trail (180mm front, 160mm rear)
Fork - Fox 34 Factory (120mm with Kabolt)
Dropper - Fox Transfer Factory
Saddle - Specialized Power Pro
Stem - Thomson x4
Bars - Thomson Carbon
Pedals - XTR
Grips - ESI (Temporary grips in pic)
SS Kit - Surly
Cog - Niner
Chain - XTR 11spd
Tires - Maxxis Forekaster 29x2.35 (Looks like I have clearance for 29+ and may give it a try)

Weight - 26.04 pounds. Still need to swap grips, shorten bars, and maybe swap the stem, so it will be sub 26 when done. It's 7 pounds heavier than my other singlespeed, but the weight seems to help when the trail gets rough.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Just finished building this 2014 as a rigid ss. I had the frame powder coated Kawasaki green and put new decals on. 
Build: 
Voodoo 500 rigid fork
cane creek 40 HS
thomson stem
Azonic bars
ODI grips
Stans wheelset with Flow rims, Stans 330 rear and 330 HD front hub.
Deore brakeset 
34t Blackspire ring 
Forte platform pedals


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

FLYINW said:


> My 94 Specialized Rockhopper


What stem and bars are on your Rockhopper? Is th steerer tube 1 1/8"?

I am asking because I am looking for some bars for my son's MTB and he wants either high riser or BMX type bars.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

One of the best upgrades for a SS is SS specific hubs.The wider flanged hub makes a less dished and much stronger wheel. Just a thought.


froutts said:


> Pic of my new kona unit 29er. I'm 41, coming from a carbon full suspension 26 xc bike yet this bike makes me feel like I'm 16 again ! It is just so much fun. I commute about 18 km a day on it, take it on the trails with the long fireroad and trail climbs I have always ridden, and apart from steep twisty rocky singletrack I don't miss the lack of suspension at all. New to rigid steel single speed mtb and already I'm hooked!
> 
> Question to you more experienced though, descending on hard corners, I hear and feel rotor on pads, something is flexing and it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable, like it is just not quite solid enough. Skewers are tight. Likely the wtb i 23 rims or the kona p2 fork? And is it a concern?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

hardmtnbiker said:


> One of the best upgrades for a SS is SS specific hubs.The wider flanged hub makes a less dished and much stronger wheel. Just a thought.


But nothing to do with the type of flex he's getting.


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

fishcreek said:


>


aloha. love this one! Are those 2.25 RRs? Curious what the max clearance might be on the humu 29er. Cheers!


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

Finished the build just in time for this past weekend


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

gsteitz said:


> Maxxis Chronicle on a Rabbit Hole up front.
> Maxxis Ikon 2.35 on a Velocity P35 out back.


I would be interested to see the Ikon on the rabbit hole. Would be a nice lightweight race ready tire.


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Kona Explosif 2016. I bought it stock with 1x11 Shimano, but soon started experimenting with using just one gear. After a while I thought I should convert, so I did.

Had already replaced the rear hub with a Hope 4 to get more POE, but if I knew then I'd go for a SS specific hub. 
Gearing is 34x20T which is perfect for the "gnarly XC" I ride here in Sweden. No problem at all keeping up with my buddies running FS bikes with lots of gears, ha! 









Would want to slam the saddle since I never sit on it (except for transportation to and from the trails), but the ferrules for the bottle holder screws interfere with the seat post. :madman: If I shorten the post it will be too short for needed "normal" height.


----------



## azmtnruz (Dec 23, 2014)

Just built up an On-One Inbred SS with a Fox 32 Float Factory 100mm fork...My first SS MTB.


----------



## simon_C (Sep 6, 2016)

Aw what the heck, I'll post it here too. 
Here's my chrome Mongoose ATB, converted to fixed gear urban cruiser. 
Not completely done yet, the left side pedal is crossthreaded in the crank arm and can't be removed. 
I'll be fitting a shorter crankset, new pedals, pedal straps, and a longer seat post before too long, but for now it's servicable. 
I also need a new chain, the one on there is a bit of a hodge podge of 3 different chains, but again it works good for now.

Rubena Cityhopper V99 tires in Grey, 
48-16 gear ratio. 
New tektro canti brakes, stops hard!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Makten said:


> Kona Explosif 2016. I bought it stock with 1x11 Shimano, but soon started experimenting with using just one gear. After a while I thought I should convert, so I did.
> 
> Had already replaced the rear hub with a Hope 4 to get more POE, but if I knew then I'd go for a SS specific hub.
> Gearing is 34x20T which is perfect for the "gnarly XC" I ride here in Sweden. No problem at all keeping up with my buddies running FS bikes with lots of gears, ha!
> ...


Dropper?


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

mdilthey said:


> Dropper?


I actually have one that would fit, but I'd like to force myself to stand up. Also, I'd need more than 150 mm drop to get the saddle lower than it is now when I slam it.

Plus, I want to keep the bike as clean and simple as possible. Got other bikes for when I need more versatility (on longer rides). :thumbsup:


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

My Pugs on the beach, doing some rock work.
DSCN2808 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

My 1X1 at last weeks SSUK race.
SSUK2016 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

BikeBro said:


> Just finished building this 2014 as a rigid ss. I had the frame powder coated Kawasaki green and put new decals on.
> View attachment 1091430


Wait...did you add a strut brace thingee to the top/seat tube junction?

And has the seat tube been bent? Or just an optical illusion? Looks like a seat tube from an El Mariachi.

You got some voodoo going on here.

Looks great.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Ryder1 said:


> Wait...did you add a strut brace thingee to the top/seat tube junction
> And has the seat tube been bent? Or just an optical illusion? Looks like a seat tube from an El Mariachi.
> 
> You got some voodoo going on here.
> ...


Thanks! The frame is stock 2014 honzo besides the powder coat. Such a fun bike!


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

BikeBro said:


> The frame is stock 2014 honzo besides the powder coat.


Honzo! Duh... That explains the long Voodoo fork. I thought it was a Unit.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Ryder1 said:


> Honzo! Duh... That explains the long Voodoo fork. I thought it was a Unit.


Yep Honzo not the Unit sorry! The Voodoo is kind of a rare bird at a full 500 A2C but it maintains the geo perfectly, stoked on the combo as that fork kind of fell in my lap and I built the bike because I had it haha


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My latest...since it's not badass I'll post it up here.


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

I thought I posted this here, but perhaps not..

Kinesis Decade Virtue (one of the first 50 Virsa mk1's produced) pictured here running 32/16 but now running 32/14









Fork - Rockshox SID RCT3 Solo Air 100mm
Wheels - 26" Hope Hoops Tech XC on Pro 4 hubs (black)
Tyres - Halo Twin Rail II 
Brakes - Shimano Deore LX
Rotors - Aztec 180mm front and back 
Bars - RaceFace Turbine
Grips - Token Lock-on
Stem - RaceFace Ride XC 
Headset - AEST (it was free)
Crankset - RaceFace Ride XC
Botton Bracket - Shimano Saint 
Chain - KMC BMX race chain
Sproket - Gusset 
Spacers - VeloSolo
Pedals - NC17 - Sudpin I
Saddle - Charge Spoon Stealth LTD
Seatpost - BLB Track 
Seatpost Clamp - Brave Pogo Double


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

*Gasventinove Titanium + Rigid Lefty (LAME)*


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Lovely build! Is that a rigid lefty fork?


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

BareNecessities said:


> Lovely build! Is that a rigid lefty fork?


Yesssss!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

BareNecessities said:


> Lovely build! Is that a rigid lefty fork?


seems to appear only on Cannondale euro sites, FORK LEFTY Alloy RIGID


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I must admit to having never seen a lefty rigid fork before... pretty cool. 

It may be something for the fatty crowd in the winter if they're running the shock in the summer. Otherwise, why? Seems like a very niche product.


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm afraid that my fork is even more "rare" than cannondale rigid fork. The "Lame" is handmade in Italy by Caam Corse (J-EMM) for Gasventinove Bikes brand....


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

The Gen said:


> I'm afraid that my fork is even more "rare" than cannondale rigid fork. The "Lame" is handmade in Italy by Caam Corse (J-EMM) for Gasventinove Bikes brand....


Ooh, crabon...


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Just picked up this Bianchi S.A.S.S. super cheap, currently on townie duty!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice! Never seen a nekkid SASS.

What bars are those?


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

Niner Air 9- got it together from parts bin, and stuff on clearance: extremely fun bike on the cheap  Racing it tomorrow...


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Very nice! Never seen a nekkid SASS.
> 
> What bars are those?


Thanks! I actually just ordered decals today haha. The bars are unbranded which is unfortunate as they are quite comfy.


----------



## cachd (Sep 24, 2016)

BikeBro said:


> Just finished building this 2014 as a rigid ss. I had the frame powder coated Kawasaki green and put new decals on.
> Build:
> Voodoo 500 rigid fork
> cane creek 40 HS
> ...


Loving your ride so much! How much does it weigh and what size frame?


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks! Me too! Its a large, not sure on weight, never felt the need to weigh the beast sorry.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BikeBro said:


> Thanks! Me too! Its a large, not sure on weight, never felt the need to weigh the beast sorry.


good answer :thumbsup:


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

*New Build*

Just built this up from the frame up for my wife to ride flat paths/for screwing around with.









Gravity SS 29er Frame (15") w/ Parts Bin/Craigslist Spec. Highlights



WTB Speed Disc All Mountain Wheels with Unbranded Hubs (SS Specific Rear)
Geax Mezcal 2.1 Folding Tires
Prowheel Square Taper Crankset w/ VP Components Bottom Bracket
Chromag Clocker 38T Chainring w/ 18T Rear Cog
Spank Oozy Bars
Titec Hellcat Women's Saddle
Sensus Grips
BB7 Front Brake w/ Avid Lever

Still looking to make a few tweaks like adding single ring chain bolts so I can drop the bash guard, getting some nicer pedals and servicing the rear hub, but it's reasonably light (lighter than my old Monocog) and pretty smooth on city streets. Hoping to get this out for a ride on some of the easier trails around here to see how it handles.


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

*Lynskey build*

I picked up a used Lynskey TI frame and built it up using parts from my old bike. Took it out for it's maiden ride today and I have to say I absolutely love this bike. Here's the build:

Lynskey frame
Fox F29 100mm
Crankbrothers Cobalt 11 bar
Red Monkey grips
Specialized stem 
Crankbrothers Cobalt 3 seatpost
Crankbrothers Iodine saddle
Shimano XT brakes
Shimano XT crankset
Crankbrothers eggbeaters
Crankbrothers Cobalt 2 wheelset
Specialized Ground Control S-works

Total weight 22.09 lbs.

Now a couple pics:


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

t3mplar said:


> I picked up a used Lynskey TI frame and built it up using parts from my old bike. Took it out for it's maiden ride today and I have to say I absolutely love this bike.


Very tidy.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd like to do the same thing. IMHO a great townie bike! Looks great!!


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

bad pics, better ride


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I love tan bikes.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

azille said:


> bad pics, better ride
> View attachment 1098470
> 
> View attachment 1098471
> ...


Anyone called you a roadie yet? That is the comment I get when I show a bike with a lot of seatpost and some saddle/bar drop... Great looking machine!


----------



## tride26 (Oct 11, 2016)

i'm in process of building out a new 26" rigid single speed. 
will hopefully have pics up shortly once i get the remaining parts in.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Chasing Wil around Saxon by Mike, on Flickr

My Krampus in SS mode sitting next to an Ice Cream Truck. Love this bike.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Nothing fancy


Single Speed Troll by SaddleUpBike, on Flickr


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Grand Ridge:








Hansen's Ridge:








Grand Ridge:








Got it a bit more than a week ago. It is a pre-production kona raijin, I think only difference is that it has a 31.6mm seat tube.

I mixed parts with my old singlespeed before selling it.

XT brakes, I9 hubs with arch rims, float 32 120mm. Crank is an fsa triple - feels stiff, I don't know what bottom bracket is in there. Truvativ noir seatpost, chromag ranger stem, Easton haven bars.

One special thing to note, the saddle is a chromag trailmaster ltd. I thought the specialized phenom was good but this thing is fabulous - is like an old baseball glove. Is designed to allow lots of different sitting positions. Give it a try if you get a chance, is 300g and well worth the weight.

Where the old jabberwocky scared me on the rough stuff (couldn't manual, long chainstay the rear wheel went over everything), this new one eggs me on. Feels like the rear is turning before the front. I've already beat a bunch of strava descending times I set on my fs bike, and wasn't really trying.

Very stiff, climbing is excellent, I can control weight to hover front wheel just off the ground, max weight on rear tire.

I am riding a 34x23 and its perfect for me and the trails I like to ride.

Unlike the old bike that never geled with me - I am really really happy with this bike.


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ Great looking bike.


----------



## tride26 (Oct 11, 2016)

RacerM41 said:


> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I like the green.
What size tires? 2.4? It is nice look how it fills in and just clears your frame and fork.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I just upped my front tire size and really happy with the change!


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

tride26 said:


> I like the green.
> What size tires? 2.4? It is nice look how it fills in and just clears your frame and fork.


Thanks man. Its actually a 3.0 out front with a 2.3 out back. It really clears extremely well. I need to build up a wheel with a wider rim but it still works pretty good.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Rolling on this for the moment. Very interested in trying out 650b though.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Moment of truth at my local bike shop: my 20" raijin is 23#5oz.









Wow, tempting to do something, what with 22# within such easy reach. Pretty easily save 100g with a different seat, 50g with different grips...

I've got the parts, maybe I'll give it a shot some time.

But reality is that I usually ride with extra weight: a full 100oz camelback, tools, food, sweater, etc, and could stand to lose another 5-10 pounds from my belly!

Fit, geometry, fork and tires are what matters to me.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Would you mind posting a spec list? I'm curious to see where the weeight could be lost in that build.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

newagebiker said:


> Would you mind posting a spec list? I'm curious to see where the weeight could be lost in that build.


Of course: I'd like to hear what you think. I also just added 3oz of fluid to the rear tire (for sure it is sealed now.)

2012 prototype raijin 20" frame (31.6mm seatpost)
xtr m9000 race pedals
chromag trailmaster ltd saddle
chromag ranger stem 90mm
chromag lockon grips
easton haven carbon riser bars, 28inches
truvativ noir world cup seatpost (31.6)
lightweight fixed seatpost collar
stans arch rims (29er)
industry 9 'classic' 32 hole front hub, 15g spokes
industry 9 (something with aluminum spokes) rear hub, shimano cassette
xtr 970 rear qr
cane creek 40 taper headset
2013 fox performance ctd float 32 shock, 120mm, standard 15mm qr skewer
maxxis icon 3c exo 2.2 on front (tubeless)
continental mountain king 2.2 protection on back (tubeless)
aluminum spacers and lockring
shimano xt 785 brakes, xt metal pads
shimano rt85 6 bolt rotors, 180 in front, 160 in rear
fsa kforce lite bb30 triple crank
sram 971 chain
race face 34t ring
endless 23t aluminum rear cog
sorry, don't know the bottom bracket


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well today was the day I converted to SS. Been itching to try it for a while and today I did it. Currently 32t x 17t with a surly cog on the back and a dmr tensioner as its a vertical dropout frame.

So here it is my onone parkwood. It's so much fun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

shame that on-one/planet-x doesn't have an up-to-date, ss-able frame at a reasonable price today. 

up-to-date ---> 1.5 headtube/650b/geo for 120-140mm forks
ss-able ---> slot-dropout or interchangeable
reasonably priced ---> like an evo2 or 650b

...and made from steel, of course. 

however, my faithfull 'bred on the train heading home after the latest ride:


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Kisherceg said:


> shame that on-one/planet-x doesn't have an up-to-date, ss-able frame at a reasonable price today.
> 
> up-to-date ---> 1.5 headtube/650b/geo for 120-140mm forks
> ss-able ---> slot-dropout or interchangeable
> ...


Soma makes the B-side, but it only takes up to a 120mm fork.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Yeah the seat and stem could probably save you some weight and put you under 23lbs, but beyond that you're probably looking at spending big money to save a few grams. You could also throw ti or alu bolts where ever possible...
or if you want to take it to the extreme trim some things like your seatpost. :lol:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Dusted off the A'Ha and added more colored bits.


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> Dusted off the A'Ha and added more colored bits.


Love it!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my 97 rockhopper is finally done.......has come a long way from the $5 heap I picked up at a garage sale a few summers ago


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*11.1lbs SS MTB*

Still more work to do but so far it is crazy light for a mountain bike  !!!


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Aluminum Gnarvester 29+ with WTB Ranger 3.0 tires.*

Posted this bike on the Gnarvester thread, but hey, it's a SS, so here it is. Built up with carefully selected parts chosen for strength, weight and cost. My fish scale states 21.8 lbs, sure that is close. This bike rides wonderfully! It is light, flickable, super responsive and rolls over everything.
Love it!


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

. . .


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

My 'monsterslate' all weather commuter, CAAD4 F700 with 110 Lefty DLR2 converted to SS running 44/16, 26x2.4 Holy Rollers on Mavic Crosslands. SRAM S500s to TRPs.


----------



## Jcl523 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

*rides like butta*

my favorite ride in 30 years/60 bikes

sorry for craptacular photo


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jaseyjase said:


> My 'monsterslate' all weather commuter, CAAD4 F700 with 110 Lefty DLR2 converted to SS running 44/16, 26x2.4 Holy Rollers on Mavic Crosslands. SRAM S500s to TRPs.


that's a pretty cool conversion. did you have to mess with spacers to restrict fork travel or adjust height? probably pretty fun!

lately i'm kind of liking the thought of a cross bike with 50-70mm of FS.



brownplus said:


> my favorite ride in 30 years/60 bikes


that's a hell of an endorsement!


----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

*true dat*

yep...it's da troof

all steel 26'ers...dekerf, brodie, tons of konas, spec-eds and you name it like gt psyclone...all very nice

29ers in lynskey, vassago, fisher, kona, redline....

all left me lookin'.....found this silly soma on a 3 year old unsold deal and bought it for the heck of it....and will never sell it...

something about the xl frame in prestige just gives me a correct firm/flex mix. and the longer than advised forks give me a 68.5 headtube angle.

for what it's worth I have only kept 2 other bikes ... an old breezer jet now morphed into a gravel grinder (awesome ride btw) and my best 26er I ever rode by far....crazy but it's a production diamondback WCF carbon/steel thingy...rides like nothing else....just wish they still made them in 27.5 or 29er flavors...an amazing magic carpet ride.

but yeh, this cheap little tubed soma is rockin' it better than my vassago only because of the sliders and 650b wheels.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

jaseyjase said:


> My 'monsterslate' all weather commuter, CAAD4 F700 with 110 Lefty DLR2 converted to SS running 44/16, 26x2.4 Holy Rollers on Mavic Crosslands. SRAM S500s to TRPs.


This has to be one of the coolest bikes I've seen in a while.


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> that's a pretty cool conversion. did you have to mess with spacers to restrict fork travel or adjust height? probably pretty fun!


cheers mate, no adjustment needed for me. I ride it locked out as its mainly used a commuter, hence the gearing. Makes for a very comfy road/path thrasher.



Shinkers said:


> This has to be one of the coolest bikes I've seen in a while.


cheers bud! shes a hoot to ride!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

jaseyjase said:


> My 'monsterslate' all weather commuter, CAAD4 F700 with 110 Lefty DLR2 converted to SS running 44/16, 26x2.4 Holy Rollers on Mavic Crosslands. SRAM S500s to TRPs.


This thing is so good.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Mother klunker that's a nice ride.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

thanks mate!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

fishwrinkle said:


> Mother klunker that's a nice ride.


And a coastie to boot!

@Johnny Rhubarb - what bars are these? and which rear hub did u use?


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

It's a pretty much stock Transition Klunker, the bars came with it but are quite similar to the cheapest MX bars i got off ebay for another bike, the rear hub is a Hi-Stop, apparently identical to the Shimano CB-E110, once the Hi-Stop is down, I'm going to switch to Shimano guts.
Cheers


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

^^Yup, good looking' klunker, and a nice bright orange too!

Here's my orange rig, recently built it up. Fun stuff.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

New framebag for the dirt road explorer.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Fresh DHF 29x3s, should be like a new bike, lunch ride will be fun.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

socal_jack said:


> Fresh DHF 29x3s, should be like a new bike, lunch ride will be fun.


Looks great, love the color too!

Lunchtime ride??? I'm in!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> Looks great, love the color too!
> 
> Lunchtime ride??? I'm in!


Thanks! Awesome ride, DHFs fix the only niggling issues I had with the prior DWs mostly having to do with the low center knob height. Just need to get some Millers tire black for those awful yellow MAXXIS letters.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Agreed on the giant yellow tires lettering...yuck.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> Agreed on the giant yellow tires lettering...yuck.


Bought some of this stuff last night, will update.
1 Quart Black Tire Paint - m. e. MILLER tire


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds good and all the reviews are very positive, looking forward to how it works for you.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> Sounds good and all the reviews are very positive, looking forward to how it works for you.


Came out pretty good, applied with 1" foam brush, but needed several coats For best results you really have to let it completely dry between coats or it comes off. It's cool and humid today so drying took awhile and I was impatient. You can kind of make out the edge of the Maxxis A in this shot. Tire color and sheen match well, a bit of dirt and probably won't be able to tell at all.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

boostin said:


> View attachment 1109662


Ooo! Me likey!


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

My 1989 Fisher Advance



It has mostly served commuter duty for me since my dad gave it to me, but selling my other single speed mountain bike (a 2001 bianchi grizzly that I greatly regret selling) and my wife showing interest in the sport convinced me to "modernize" it with better brakes and wider handlebars and make it a single speed to ride it when she wants to ride my Surly Ice Cream Truck.

36/18 gearing ended up being my magic gearing so no tensioner necessary! It's an old steel frame so it's not the lightest but it'll do!


----------



## LIA_TheGerman (Dec 17, 2016)

My Diamondback Mission V2 Single speed, it's got a 1:2 gear ratio, will post better pictures of the setup when I'm off work


----------



## NoFleas (Dec 23, 2016)

*Had to join and post...*









......my 95' Mongoose.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Ha, I love seeing *that* seat on that bike. One of a kind!


----------



## NoFleas (Dec 23, 2016)

yes lol, got me, it is a chinese filler ( I was curious about for $8) until I find the same mongoose gel seat I have the ruins of. This bike was found on scrap heap, weirdly all set up as a triathlon bike, I stripped so many bits off her, road wheels,bars etc. Threw the 20t in and looked for a chainring but alas early Altus crank is one piece with rings. Funny as I rode it for first time today and hated it, that huge Tioga stem is going, steering was a challenge. Have an idea to put some low riser bmx style bars on her, she is budget, I will do spokes myself etc - paint not too bad but will touch up.


----------



## NoFleas (Dec 23, 2016)

a day later... is fast n fun


----------



## cabbgage (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is my new Jeronimo titanium framed 29er. Rides beautifully!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Annadel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b00rdz (Dec 2, 2016)

My KHS Solo One SE....

03 by b0000rdz, on Flickr

08 by b0000rdz, on Flickr

05 by b0000rdz, on Flickr


----------



## YEM (Mar 26, 2004)

Here is mine. An earlyish GF Tassajara Cromo. Mans best friend


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

Breathing new life into an old frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SingleSpeed73 (Dec 28, 2016)

I just signed up since I am getting into single speed mountain biking. I have been a roadie for as long as I could remember and even did some serious racing for 4 years as a cat 4. I just snatched this single speed off Ebay 2 weeks ago. The only thing I replaced is the tires. Now, is running a pair of your regular, made in India, Continental Race King 2.2. At 30 psi, this baby would just flow through bumpy grass field and gravel horse trails. Almost like I was riding on pavement....

These are older photos from last week. Just replaced the pedals with some VP SPD pedals yesterday. Running at 36x18. So far, the gear is just perfect for the local trails in my local city park. There are some steep but short sections but I didn't need to dismount.

settereken by vracing, on Flickr

singlespeedMTB0017 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

sslikesnake said:


> Breathing new life into an old frame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What tires??? Totally jealous!


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

newagebiker said:


> What tires??? Totally jealous!


Thanks, she rides smooth!
Specialized Renegade 29x1.95 on the rear and Schwalbe Thunder Burt 29x2.1 up front.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

sslikesnake said:


> Breathing new life into an old frame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that wheelset 650B or 29er? Love it!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

mdilthey said:


> Is that wheelset 650B or 29er? Love it!


You can tell from the pic that is def a 29er wheelset since the 1x1 have copious amounts of clearance for 26+ or 650b. Also, the post directly above your post answers the question...700c with an avg width of 2".

Nice work SSlinksnake, I like that renegade no room for fenders look. Happy preliminary salutations on the upcoming new year!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

dbhammercycle said:


> You can tell from the pic that is def a 29er wheelset since the 1x1 have copious amounts of clearance for 26+ or 650b. Also, the post directly above your post answers the question...700c with an avg width of 2".
> 
> Nice work SSlinksnake, I like that renegade no room for fenders look. Happy preliminary salutations on the upcoming new year!


D'oh, not sure how I missed that!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

On the last ride of 2017 and before it became muddy I took this photo of my bike. Old school. Great ride.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Jack Burns said:


> On the last ride of 2017...


Whoa.

That's a fast Dean, you may have time traveled...


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

*next project*

install a pair brakelever, oil d chain n off u go


----------



## michel77 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's my Redline Monobelt/Monocog, currently running regular chain rather than belt but it's a fun rig. It's partly cheating since I'm running dinglespeed at 32x22 and/or 36x18 but I don't really change it out during rides so I think it qualifies 

Got a rigid fork recently that I still need to try out as well but I do like a little suspension to take the edge off when the ground is frozen..


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

I have been eyeing up this bike since I sold my Kona Honzo (steel SS 29er) and Surly Ice Cream Truck Ops (fat bike) earlier this year. Snagged the frameset from the LBS on a Small Business Saturday sale. Bough some parts here and there over a couple of months and finally got to build it up last week.

Bullmoose bars and the segmented fork are my favorite touches.

Tires measure out to about 2.7" on the Pacenti DL31s (26mm internal/31mm external) and set up tubeless in an instant.

Hoping to start shredding some singletrack soon.

Frame:
All-City Log Lady - Large, A.C.E. tubing

Fork/Headset:
All City Log Lady segmented fork / Cane Creek 40 headset

Crankset/Bottom Bracket:
RaceFace Turbine Cinch crankset / RaceFace Cinch BSA30 bottom bracket

Pedals:
RaceFace Æffect platform pedals

Drivetrain/Cog/Chainring/Chain:
RaceFace Cinch 32t chainring / Absolute Black 20t cog / SRAM chain

Handlebars/Stem:
Nitto Fairweather Bullmoose handlebars

Saddle/Seatpost:
Thomson Elite 30.9 x 410mm seatpost / Fizik Antares VS saddle

Brakes:
Shimano SLX M675 hydraulic brakes / 160mm IceTech rotors

Front Wheel/Hub/Tire:
Shimano XT M8000 hub > Sapim Race spokes > Pacenti DL31 rim / Panaracer Fat B Nimble tire

Rear Wheel/Hub/Tire:
Shimano XT M8000 hub > Sapim Race spokes > Pacenti DL31 rim / Panaracer Fat B Nimble tire


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

cabbgage said:


> Here is my new Jeronimo titanium framed 29er. Rides beautifully!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice looking bike! Bent seat tube, low top tube, very sensible. What is the CSL?


----------



## Austin89 (Jan 4, 2017)

New here, just picked up my first singlespeed since my BMX days. 2015 Salsa El Mariachi with a Whisky no. 9 fork. No trail rides yet, but it's fun around town.


----------



## Gimped (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi All,
long time lurker first time poster, thought i would share my new toy that i got for xmas thanks to my partner


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

Gimped said:


> Hi All,
> long time lurker first time poster, thought i would share my new toy that i got for xmas thanks to my partner
> 
> View attachment 1113930


Sweet !!!

Love the skinwalls too


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Austin89 said:


> New here, just picked up my first singlespeed since my BMX days. 2015 Salsa El Mariachi with a Whisky no. 9 fork. No trail rides yet, but it's fun around town.


Nice! I have the same bike. Just put some gears on it, but I switch it back and forth. I bet you'll really dig that thing on the trails. That whiskey fork looks rad!


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I just picked up a new Spot Rocker 27.5+ SS to replace the Ventana El Comandante I've been riding since 2005. Spot changed the RS Reba from 100 to 120mm travel, which gives me 73.6/67.6 HA/SA. Gearing is 42-26. Since these photos, I swapped the stock bars/stem for a Spank Oozy Vibrocore and a 60 mm Race Face Turbine stem. I also added a set of Deity T Mac pedals and a Specialized Phenom saddle.

I have five rides on it so far and it's turned out to be exactly what I wanted for the Santa Cruz area trails. Very similar handling to my Rocky Mountain Altitude but I get to stand and mash a big gear without the bike bouncing all over the place. The plus wheels don't seem noticeably heavy but I do notice much better traction in sandy sections and less slipping around on roots.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

andy f, your bike is awesome!

Meanwhile sticking with my old frame this year.





Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

26" SS

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

finally som (soggy) snow


----------



## origins (Jan 21, 2017)

finally got a new frame in medium!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Trying something new, LBS let me come in and build it yesterday. Maybe it will quit raining eventually and I'll get to ride it.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

The snow melted, so I put on the 29+ wheels and some Jones bars for bikepacking.


----------



## SocratesDiedTrolling (Sep 15, 2012)

What do you think of my beater?


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

SocratesDiedTrolling said:


> What do you think of my beater?


Nice

That's an unusual chain tensioner you have there ;-)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

SocratesDiedTrolling said:


> View attachment 1119138
> 
> 
> What do you think of my beater?


HA! ghost ring, Sweet!

how does that setup work for you? any issues in bumpy terrain?

you should post that in my thread too.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/ghost-rings-whos-done-1032780.html


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

SocratesDiedTrolling said:


> View attachment 1119139
> View attachment 1119138
> 
> 
> What do you think of my beater?


Nice! Looks like you you either enjoy perfectly smooth terrain or dropped chains?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

My all weather commuter


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

91 raleigh tangent


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

My Air9's


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

tatuowen said:


> View attachment 1121088
> View attachment 1121089
> 
> 
> My Air9's




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

B-side after some fun in the rain.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

jaseyjase said:


> My all weather commuter


Is that a drop bar 26er or 69er?


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

*New Roca Roja*

Just finished this build for my buddy. Roca Roja with Chris King hubs, Chromag goodies, Fox 34, etc etc.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Just finished my first SS today and I'm very happy with it. I bought this bike as my re-entry into MTB and very quickly upgraded to a more race worthy mount. Rather than have a 10 pound overweight geared bike that I would never ride, I decided to give it a purpose as an SS.

It started life as a 31 pound Trek X-Caliber 7 with a horrid fork and 3x drivetrain. It now sits at 23 lbs and I'm happy with it, but will upgrade the wheels, crank, and other bits over the summer.

I almost got lucky with a 32/19 nearly being a magic gear combo, but I added the DMR Tensioner to be sure (and allow for chain stretch and future cog changes).


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Klainmeister said:


> Just finished this build for my buddy. Roca Roja with Chris King hubs, Chromag goodies, Fox 34, etc etc.
> 
> View attachment 1121459


:thumbsup: does "etc etc" stand for kickstand?


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

smitty39 said:


> Just finished my first SS today and I'm very happy with it. I bought this bike as my re-entry into MTB and very quickly upgraded to a more race worthy mount. Rather than have a 10 pound overweight geared bike that I would never ride, I decided to give it a purpose as an SS.
> 
> It started life as a 31 pound Trek X-Caliber 7 with a horrid fork and 3x drivetrain. It now sits at 23 lbs and I'm happy with it, but will upgrade the wheels, crank, and other bits over the summer.
> 
> ...


What is the mount to bolt the rear cog on the cassette hub? Looks cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Ross1200 said:


> What is the mount to bolt the rear cog on the cassette hub? Looks cool.


GearClamp - Singlespeed Conversion Kit


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Klainmeister said:


> Just finished this build for my buddy. Roca Roja with Chris King hubs, Chromag goodies, Fox 34, etc etc.
> 
> View attachment 1121459


Pretty! What's it weigh?


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

eri said:


> Pretty! What's it weigh?


Nice

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swanjo98 (Feb 14, 2017)

*2009 GT Peace 9r SS Build*

I love this bike.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

eri said:


> Pretty! What's it weigh?


It's 24lbs. Pretty solid considering minion ss rear and minion dhf front.

I upgraded my rims to the new Crest and that shaved 1lbs from mine just in time for 24HOP. El Mariachi is down to 25lbs these days.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

The Monocog is back!

Built up my old 2008 Monocog 29er with parts bin parts. What a blast it is to ride!


----------



## cliston (Jul 11, 2014)

Latest addition to my Specialized Carve SL. Manitou Marvel Pro. Really transformed the bike. The rigid fork was great but the Marvel really opened up the bike for me.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

eri said:


> Of course: I'd like to hear what you think. I also just added 3oz of fluid to the rear tire (for sure it is sealed now.)
> 
> 2012 prototype raijin 20" frame (31.6mm seatpost)
> xtr m9000 race pedals
> ...


"Mission Accomplished"(tm)

Changed the grips to edi, the stem to an wren -6 90mm, swapped the 4 big steel slider bolts for ti. Finally got it back to a scale after a bunch of winter miles:









22lbs 15oz- that includes my lezyne pressure drive pump and some mud. For the heavy saddle I got some leather conditioner and beeswax (love it).


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

My Air9 Carbon


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

My Gnarvester with its brand new custom Waltworks magic rigid fork.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

New plus wheels for my Wozo. Running 27x3 chronicle rear and 29x3 DHF on the front, 110 fork with a 32t oval I've been sitting on for a while. 20t wolftooth cog and pc870 chain.

With the wheels and fork I've slackened the bike out to about 66.5 from stock 69. With 425mm chain stays I can't wait for the rain to stop.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

think I am done and ready to get some trail time on this 91 raleigh tangent


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Stray Mutt said:


> My Gnarvester with its brand new custom Waltworks magic rigid fork.


nice bike SM. what is your a/c and axle?


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Jrkimbrough said:


>


As much as I like exotic bikes, The "Monocog" is the bare bones bad ass of the SS realm. Nice bike! They are a kick in the pants to ride.


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

fishwrinkle said:


> nice bike SM. what is your a/c and axle?


Its a QR axle. No need for anything fancy with a rigid fork.

The A/C is 485 with a 45mm offset.


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## SocratesDiedTrolling (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks! I'll have to post it up. No issues so far. I think I have the tension dialed in pretty well. But, it hasn't been through a whole lot of really bumpy terrain either.



*OneSpeed* said:


> HA! ghost ring, Sweet!
> 
> how does that setup work for you? any issues in bumpy terrain?
> 
> ...


----------



## megavega11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Got a used Trek Superfly SS. I rode this yesterday and while I had to walk a lot, it was definitely a lot of fun. Buttery smooth on the climbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 73Bronco (May 11, 2015)

I recently picked up a 2013 Specialized Carve SL 29. She cleaned up nice.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Titanium single speed full rigid 29er mountain bike dippin' around Treasure Island, been riding it for about 6 years in different configurations, takeaway lesson is get a quality frameset as the foundation, the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

metrotuned said:


> Titanium single speed full rigid 29er mountain bike dippin' around Treasure Island, been riding it for about 6 years in different configurations, takeaway lesson is get a quality frameset as the foundation, the rest will take care of itself.
> 
> View attachment 1123782


Can we see the bike?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Loved my superfly SS but missed going fast descending so I built this up. Has some heft in comparison but worth it


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I was lucky enough to buy this Vulture frame, fork, stem and brakes from a friend last week. Added the White Industries ENO 650B Wheelset and some parts that were laying around and BOOM! 650B Singlespeed Mega Machine!
I am going to race it this weekend at a local MTB Time Trial. Should be interesting.

IMG_2716 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr
IMG_2719 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr
IMG_2721 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr
IMG_2722 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

LARRYJO said:


> I was lucky enough to buy this Vulture frame, fork, stem and brakes from a friend last week. Added the White Industries ENO 650B Wheelset and some parts that were laying around and BOOM! 650B Singlespeed Mega Machine!
> I am going to race it this weekend at a local MTB Time Trial. Should be interesting.
> 
> IMG_2716 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr
> ...


LARRYJO,

That's awesome!

Some fantastic details on the frame.

Glad it's way too big for me or I'd be super jealous.

Steve


----------



## ouricash (Mar 5, 2017)

My number 1








My number 2








Great bikes


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

done for now..... till something breaks or needs better parts


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Changed things up a bit.










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

*1997 Rockhopper & Pulse Comp*


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

LARRYJO said:


> I was lucky enough to buy this Vulture frame, fork, stem and brakes from a friend last week. Added the White Industries ENO 650B Wheelset and some parts that were laying around and BOOM! 650B Singlespeed Mega Machine!
> I am going to race it this weekend at a local MTB Time Trial. Should be interesting.
> 
> IMG_2716 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr
> ...


I especially love the Paul brakes and paint! Nice detail.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

First ride after another rebuild after the twice-broken and twice-welded dropout/chainstay.


----------



## AHCHIU (Mar 21, 2017)

*My SS Steed.*

Niner RDO One 9; On One Inbred 26" and Redline Mono Belt 29er


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

AHCHIU said:


> Niner RDO One 9; On One 26" and Redline Mono Belt 29er
> 
> View attachment 1128180


Yikes, no pedals on that Niner...must be a man-sized glider bike.


----------



## AHCHIU (Mar 21, 2017)

I just got this, it was the picture the seller posted, good eye.😂


----------



## SacAndrew (Mar 6, 2017)

First post and first 'off-roady' type bike. Picked up an AllCity Nature Boy 853 about a week back.


----------



## fssmikey (Feb 20, 2015)

converted my geared honzo to a single speed. took it out to the local trails this weekend. didnt kill myself.









all in all, i think it was a success.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

SacAndrew said:


> First post and first 'off-roady' type bike. Picked up an AllCity Nature Boy 853 about a week back.
> 
> View attachment 1128581


I really want one of those... Beautiful bike!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

fssmikey said:


> converted my geared honzo to a single speed. took it out to the local trails this weekend. didnt kill myself.
> 
> all in all, i think it was a success.


Now *that's* how a Honzo should look like


----------



## wood80 (Jul 11, 2014)

Gorgeous bike!



fssmikey said:


> converted my geared honzo to a single speed. took it out to the local trails this weekend. didnt kill myself.
> 
> all in all, i think it was a success.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

fssmikey said:


> converted my geared honzo to a single speed. took it out to the local trails this weekend. didnt kill myself.


i like how you set the bar nice and low... nice bike!


----------



## fssmikey (Feb 20, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> i like how you set the bar nice and low... nice bike!


i have to chop off some of the steerer tube now. the bar is set in a perfect location for me now.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*Spring in the nw*


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

fssmikey said:


> i have to chop off some of the steerer tube now. the bar is set in a perfect location for me now.


lol, no, I meant you were just trying not to die.


----------



## aybee (Feb 2, 2014)

B+ KM - despite what many say, I am actually loving this new iteration.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## W00drow (May 19, 2015)

aybee said:


> B+ KM - despite what many say, I am actually loving this new iteration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! Love the color.


----------



## W00drow (May 19, 2015)

Here's my new-to-me Niner One 9. It's a 2009/10 scandium silver/raw frame that was painted HOK Tangelo Orange. It has a niner carbon fork, 34/18 gearing, Arch EX wheels with Stans Neo hubs, tubeless bontrager xr3 expert front tire, tubeless specialized fast trak rear tire, Truvativ stylo crank, RDO stem, RDO seat post, niner wtb seat, niner aluminum bar, crank bros candy pedals, and shimano deore brakes. Weighs in at 19.6lbs.

I've ridden it a total of 30 miles so far and I'm loving it. My trail bike is going to get a much deserved break this season.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Not quite done, and wearing some old Hayes brakes/rotors while waiting on warranty replacements for a SRAM Guide RS set, but I'll put it here since it just went SS after a few weeks of riding in the same gear.

2016 Canfield Yelli Screamy 
-Reba "RCT3" 120mm
-Arch Mk3/DT350(36T) w/XR3 Team Issue rear
-Flow Mk3/DT350 w/XR4 Team Issue front
-shimmed KS Lev 272 dropper
-huge PITA SS conversion w/a Blackspire Stinger that required Dremeling it to clear the chainstays, plus a 0 offset direct mount chainring and way outboard cog to match, but it works as well as any fixed tensioning method could with an oval. When it comes time to replace the chainring, I'm going back to a Singleator, though(no slop with an oval).

'Course I can't tell any difference pedaling it, but I sure did enjoy pulling that shifter and RD off. 
Freedom!!!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

swapped out the tires for some wide cruiser tires and installed a computer.....gonna mostly be using this on rail trails and some urban riding


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

aybee said:


> B+ KM - despite what many say, I am actually loving this new iteration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's got a Honzo vibe going on there.

Very nice.


----------



## AndyAndy (Nov 10, 2016)

*Honzooooo*

Wife got a puppy, I got to finish my Honzo build. Goma 2.4 fits perfectly on i29s on the rear. Chronicle & Krampus fork up front make this thing absolutely perfect. 34x19 and it *hauls*.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

I love this bike! cheers!


----------



## fssmikey (Feb 20, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> lol, no, I meant you were just trying not to die.


it only took me 2 days, but now i understand what you were trying to say. lol

what can i say? im not the brightest tool in the hen house...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

OwenM said:


> View attachment 1129252
> 
> Not quite done, and wearing some old Hayes brakes/rotors while waiting on warranty replacements for a SRAM Guide RS set, but I'll put it here since it just went SS after a few weeks of riding in the same gear.
> 
> ...


Good to have you back!


----------



## inclinelongboards (Jun 10, 2015)

*Bee's Knees*

The Bee's Knees got some new parts today!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

HPIguy said:


> Good to have you back!


Thanks! Less is more


----------



## Angelojose (Apr 3, 2017)

*Hello! I´m new here!*

Hi! Greetings from Cádiz, Spain. Here is mine Unit 2016.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my most recent build.... 1990 rockhopper, got it for free..... cut off some of the cable stops, accessory mounts and the deraileur hanger..... everything I had on hand so it didnt cost anything.... just needs a front brake cable.... the one thing I didnt have.... the ones I did have were too short


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

The SS pea we her man went on another fascinating voyage this evening. Don't lose any sleep. It's really that exciting, you already knew it, because my girl friends dig the SS.

Zzzzz...SS.....Zzzzz.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Ros 9, Reba 120, SLX cranks and brakes, 34/19. Tons of fun on trails. Also rode a 100k gravel grind on Saturday. Only slightly heavier than my previous Soma Juice.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

if one SS is good, two must be better.....89 and 97 specialized rockhoppers, rigid and hardtail... town and country.....32x20 on the green 89 and 32x16 on the grey 97


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

mud, finally


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice klunker, wish i would've scooped one up when they were available. bet ya feel 12 again


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

View attachment 1135443

View attachment 1135444


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

fishwrinkle said:


> nice klunker, wish i would've scooped one up when they were available. bet ya feel 12 again


thanks, yeah but more like 16, much more mature :thumbsup:


----------



## ShawnsSOMA29er (Apr 24, 2017)

*My 2017 Soma Juice 29er SS Gates Carbon Belt Drive. Fresh Build*

View attachment 1135606


----------



## 3-Vok (Aug 23, 2016)

^^^^ sweet !! ^^^^


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Those are some fine, sexy Niners Tatuwen!


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

*2017 Update*









My Highball for 2017. Swapped to a black chainring purely for aesthetics lol, and an Ergon seat, still have some Ergon grips to throw on.

Found a ss wheelset, Arch EX rims built on some ss Hope hubs, but I'm still unsure if I should grab it. The front hub being a 15mm would push me to upgrading my fork as well, which I've been planning for a while. I realize that Hope hubs are convertible, but I've been debating getting a new fork since I got this bike last spring. Any tips?

Also, I agree with the comments about those Niners, they are the t*ts.


----------



## ShawnsSOMA29er (Apr 24, 2017)

thanks


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

tip: carbon fork

judging by the horizon in your pic it looks like that would suit you well


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

fishwrinkle said:


> tip: carbon fork
> 
> judging by the horizon in your pic it looks like that would suit you well


I've toyed with the idea, but I'm not sold. I mean Ontario isn't exactly filled with mountains, but the trails aren't as flat as the farms around my home.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

pade said:


> View attachment 1136388
> 
> 
> My Highball for 2017. Swapped to a black chainring purely for aesthetics lol, and an Ergon seat, still have some Ergon grips to throw on.
> ...


Nice Highball! If I was upgrading to 15mm I'd go boost for future proofing. And if you ever feel like throwing a plus tire up front it makes the choices much easier.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Monster Truck!*


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

bikeny said:


> View attachment 1136729


I love where the designs are heading these days! That's a beautiful SS.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I like the wooden kickstand.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

bikeny said:


> View attachment 1136729


Is your fork a Jones or a custom? What's the hub spacing?


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

Fisher Rig seen in Sapporo, Japan. Nice bike I demoed one (black) about 12 years back. Too big for me, one size smaller would have been good.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

jmmUT said:


> Is your fork a Jones or a custom? What's the hub spacing?


It's a 135mm spaced Jones Truss. The Waltworks frame was specifically designed for this fork. It's by far the most solid and confidence inspiring rigid fork I've ridden, and I've ridden quick a few!


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

'15 Rockhopper 
MRP Rock Solid QR 490mm A2C
Cane Creek 40 headset
Stock rims BHS hubs w/ Wheelsmith DB14 alum nips
DT Swiss RWS thru bolt axles
DMR Tensioner drilled to fit RWS axle
XT 3x10 crank 32t Wolftooth Drop Stop
XTR Race pedals
18t Wolftooth aluminum SS cog
KMC X9.99 chain
Problem Solvers cog spacer kit
XTR 12t aluminum lockring
Thomson XC carbon handlebar
ESI Chunky grips
Thomson 70mm 0deg stem
Thomson Setback seatpost
Thomson Seatpost clamp
WTB Volt Team saddle
Deore M615 Brakes
Ikon 2.2 EXO/TR/MaxxSpeed

22 pounds on the button.


----------



## Jesper_F_K (Jan 16, 2010)

Santa Highball :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's mine in use:

I prefer the classics, I guess.

'01 Schwinn Homegrown
Chris King SS disc hubs
Stans Alpines
Hutchison Python Tubeless
Thomson Post
Easton Carbon bars
Easton Aluminum stem
Rock Shok TK 30 Gold
Hayes Stroker Grams
32:18

Weighs in right at 20 lb.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

erb16 said:


> View attachment 1139378
> 
> 
> '15 Rockhopper
> ...


I dig this build. Love the MRP fork (my Carve kicks ass).


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

Shinkers said:


> I dig this build. Love the MRP fork (my Carve kicks ass).


Thanks! It has been fun putting it together. Even more fun to ride. She really hauls a$$!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Jesper_F_K said:


> Santa Highball :thumbsup:


I really like it, well done!


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Final config on my Gnarvester SS with the RS 120mm. Also swapped out dropper post from another bike to match the black fork. I keep toying with the idea of replacing this frame with a Pivot LES Fat or Borealis Echo, but I just love this bike too much. Coming upon 3 years old now.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Oz (Jun 8, 2017)

First post alert!

Here's my SS. Just got the conversion done yesterday. Surprisingly the bike weighs in at 9.5kg. Its a blast to ride in this format.









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

My El Mar frame cracked at the chainstays, but my friendly local mechanic had a 2012 Unit lying around. So I cannibalized the cockpit, brakes, drivetrain, rear wheel, and tires from the El Mar and put this together.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

nice!


----------



## akindofbrian (Jan 4, 2017)

frito_mosquito said:


> My El Mar frame cracked at the chainstays, but my friendly local mechanic had a 2012 Unit lying around. So I cannibalized the cockpit, brakes, drivetrain, rear wheel, and tires from the El Mar and put this together.


That seems like an awesome substitute! Congrats on the frame score!


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

akindofbrian said:


> That seems like an awesome substitute! Congrats on the frame score!


I really like how it rides so far. I got really lucky!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Dave_Oz said:


> First post alert! Here's my SS. Just got the conversion done yesterday. Surprisingly the bike weighs in at 9.5kg. Its a blast to ride in this format.


Nice, send pix from Whitsundays!!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*my chubber...*


----------



## Dave_Oz (Jun 8, 2017)

patski said:


> Nice, send pix from Whitsundays!!


Will do! Doing the most scenic track in the area in a couple weeks!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*

My new (to me) Cotic Simple xl 29er. So excited to get riding this. Still waiting for the rear brake mount, rear hub conversion kit and a 10mm dt Swiss axle. Gearing is 34x17 to start with.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

Been a few years since i posted her. Although i've spent most of my time and money on newer bikes in the recent years, i've still managed to keep her up to date on all her shots and checkups. One of these days i'll get around to updating to a lighter crank. In current form shes sitting just under 17lbs.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## MikeRed (Jun 13, 2017)

*2016 XL Santa Cruz Chameleon*








23.8lbs with 2014 150mm Fox 34.


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

Just built this spot up a month or so ago. Pretty sweet ride. The frame is new, parts are stuff i had hanging around.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Even though I've had this bike since Dec, I haven't added it to this thread for some reason.
My 2016 Vassago Jabberwocky

Rigid with Whisky parts No.9 fork








100mm Reba (boost width)


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Frankereme said:


> Personal Injury The Tsiring Law Firm, P.C. is focusing on all types of serious and catastrophic injuries. Our Brooklyn injury lawyers provide over 20 years of experienced representation in the areas of personal injury, medical malpractice, wrongful death, vehicle accidents, products liability and premises liability. Visit site Get the results you deserve! Real estate attorney Brooklyn Immigration Lawyer Brooklyn Family Lawyer New York


Any admins able to get rid of all this rubbish? It's driving me nuts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

A pirate walks into a bar with a giant steering wheel on his crotch.
The bartender says, "hey buddy, what's with the steering wheel on your crotch?"
Pirate says, "Arrr, it drives me nuts."


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Buster Bluth said:


> A pirate walks into a bar with a giant steering wheel on his crotch.
> The bartender says, "hey buddy, what's with the steering wheel on your crotch?"
> Pirate says, "Arrr, it drives me nuts."


Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greensound (May 4, 2009)

I think this is my first post -apparently I signed up sometime in the past?

Anyway, here is an old pic of my '07 Raleigh XXIX. She's got an Easton Monkey Lite XC bar and some different pedals now, but otherwise what you see is what I got.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Buster Bluth said:


> A pirate walks into a bar with a giant steering wheel on his crotch.
> The bartender says, "hey buddy, what's with the steering wheel on your crotch?"
> Pirate says, "Arrr, it drives me nuts."


too much spongebob.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

Finally finished swapping all the parts to my new frame. Can't wait to hit the trails!


----------



## tuidp (Jul 26, 2017)

*My Steel SS from Brazil*

My Steel SS from Brazil


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

*My New Toy*

So, almost done with this. Finally sourced the correct year rigid fork, just need to strip it raw and clear it as I don't plan on re-powdering the entire frame since it's in such good shape (the paint and decals). I like to call it a "modernized classic" :thumbsup:

1997 Rockhopper Comp FS (RS Indy fork replaced with correct vintage rigid version)
Changed out bars/stem to be a little higher, wider, shorter
Shimano XT 730 cranks circa 1993
Original rims intact (they were perfect), had the front re-laced with original hub, had the rear re-laced with new WI ENO Eccentric hub by Dave Thomas of Dave's Speed Dream Wheels
Parts bin Avid brake levers
New tires, went with the Performance Forte Tsali 2.25, although I wish I had gone with some Maxxis IKONs 
NOS (parts bin) Flite Ti saddle

I'm happy with it, will probably eventually repowder the frame & fork to match but for right now the goal is just to ride it. I haven't had a SS in my quiver for a long time and was longing for a classic 26" bike, I have always had an affinity for late 90's steel Specialized bikes. I'm blessed to have this and a SC 5010c to choose from, no matter what ride I decide to do.


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

blaklabl said:


> So, almost done with this. Finally sourced the correct year rigid fork, just need to strip it raw and clear it as I don't plan on re-powdering the entire frame since it's in such good shape (the paint and decals). I like to call it a "modernized classic" :thumbsup:
> 
> 1997 Rockhopper Comp FS (RS Indy fork replaced with correct vintage rigid version)
> Changed out bars/stem to be a little higher, wider, shorter
> ...


That is awesome!! I love it just the way it is. Keep the fork raw as it is now. Classic beauty. Nicely done.


----------



## Ertje (Oct 8, 2016)

My 2016 Kona Unit (XL size), slightly modified 










Modifications:


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Mariop said:


> That is awesome!! I love it just the way it is. Keep the fork raw as it is now. Classic beauty. Nicely done.


Thanks! The fork was still the original clear coat over raw that was sort of yellowing and had quick a few nicks and some small rust, so I stripped off the clear and polished with super fine steel wool. I'm in a really dry climate (az) so I'm not too worried about rust forming quickly, so eventually I'll get it clear powdered. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

blaklabl said:


> Thanks! The fork was still the original clear coat over raw that was sort of yellowing and had quick a few nicks and some small rust, so I stripped off the clear and polished with super fine steel wool. I'm in a really dry climate (az) so I'm not too worried about rust forming quickly, so eventually I'll get it clear powdered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine once had one of those hardtail Robin's Egg Blue Stumpjumpers (it came with a Judy fork). They were from the late 90's maybe. Another friend had a Rockhopper just like that one here.

It was a simpler time. The trails were skinnier, and there were fewer riders.

To have a classic single speed is a great way to ride and celebrate a life of riding. A lot of riders don't understand the perspective we have.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Here's my latest singlespeed, sorry for the crappy basement pictures:


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Jack Burns said:


> It was a simpler time. The trails were skinnier, and there were fewer riders.
> 
> To have a classic single speed is a great way to ride and celebrate a life of riding. A lot of riders don't understand the perspective we have.


2017 marks 30 years of riding mountain bikes for me. Started with a 1987 Schwinn High Sierra in black chrome, that my dad drove me to Redland's Schwinn to buy when I was 12 years old, complaining the whole time about the insanity of a "$500 bicycle".

What you said is true, it was certainly a simpler time. I have run the gamut in 30 years, spent more than I care to add up in bikes and parts, as well as dabbled in just about every discipline from weight weenie XC to full on DH/FR. I have always had nice bikes, the latest and greatest, and it's been fun - in fact it still is!

But hands down the most fun I have had over the years, rides and sensations I remember & cherish most, have always been on a nice quiet light steel SS bikes. I don't care about the wheel size debate, I've had them all and they all have their merits. I'm not racing anyone or anything, I just want to have the childlike fun that a good SS affords its pilot. And so far, this "new old modernized classic" of mine seems to fit the bill.

Sorry to go OT, but what you said struck me.


----------



## MBTex (Dec 28, 2005)

Built my first SS.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

MBTex said:


> Built my first SS.


Hey MBTex, that's a nice Paramount. I always admired the upward curve of the chainstays on these. The angle of your DMR tensioner parallels, and blends in well. Hope you are having fun on it.

What are some of the other parts on it? Are they all period correct, or is it a mish-mash? I see V-brakes - are those an upgrade?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Waltworks


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

i realized my build was influenced by my son's bike...


----------



## MBTex (Dec 28, 2005)

Jack Burns said:


> Hey MBTex, that's a nice Paramount. I always admired the upward curve of the chainstays on these. The angle of your DMR tensioner parallels, and blends in well. Hope you are having fun on it.
> 
> What are some of the other parts on it? Are they all period correct, or is it a mish-mash? I see V-brakes - are those an upgrade?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Brakes were upgraded to V brakes. It has mostly vintage parts The Bars are 90's Titec Hell Bent bars. With a Vintage WTB saddle. Has original style Ritchey front wheel and had to use a spare mavic wheel that I had laying around for rear.

So far it has been fun. Makes me realize just how out of shape I have gotten.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

My Soul Cycle on the left on Long Beach Island (on the right, my wife's 1998 M4 S-Works). These bikes have been permanently relocated to New Jersey where they will live out their senior years as townie beach cruisers.

Sniff, I will miss muscling the Soul Cycle up NorCal hills. But, there is a replacement in the works.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

blaklabl said:


> So, almost done with this. Finally sourced the correct year rigid fork, just need to strip it raw and clear it as I don't plan on re-powdering the entire frame since it's in such good shape (the paint and decals). I like to call it a "modernized classic" :thumbsup:
> 
> 1997 Rockhopper Comp FS (RS Indy fork replaced with correct vintage rigid version)
> Changed out bars/stem to be a little higher, wider, shorter
> ...


OK, so pretty much last update on this, final piece of the puzzle were Arise! bars by Defiance Frameworks out of Homer, Alaska. I really like the look of Klunker bars, and since I needed to get that ridiculous bar height for my back these fit the bill perfectly. 4" rise, 780mm wide, 12 degree bend. Custom built, quick turnaround (week and a half?), and he will do custom powder colors if you like. These are clear over the raw steel. Yes, I know I need to trim the steer tube down a bit. Enjoy -


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

blaklabl said:


> OK, so pretty much last update on this, final piece of the puzzle were Arise! bars by Defiance Frameworks out of Homer, Alaska. I really like the look of Klunker bars, and since I needed to get that ridiculous bar height for my back these fit the bill perfectly. 4" rise, 780mm wide, 12 degree bend. Custom built, quick turnaround (week and a half?), and he will do custom powder colors if you like. These are clear over the raw steel. Yes, I know I need to trim the steer tube down a bit. Enjoy -
> View attachment 1153491


Nice! Interestingly, I just today put some klunker style bars on my Surly 1x1 made by James at Black Sheep Bikes in Fort Collins, CO. 760mm wide, 55mm rise, 17 degree sweep. Fun stuff, and they look great on your bike.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

That looks awesome! What bag is that??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

blaklabl said:


> That looks awesome! What bag is that??


This bag from Topo Designs. I like it - not ultralight, rather quite beefy, but is a nice companion to the bars.

https://topodesigns.com/collections/accessories/products/bike-bag?variant=37488071751


----------



## Shadowglen (Jun 14, 2017)

My "vintage" rigid SS. SuperGo Access Pro steel frame circa 1990. Original brakes, cranks, wheels, seat post, and a few other parts. Runs like a champ. My college mountain bike, it's been all over the country and back since then.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Retrotec*

My new to me Retrotec. My other single speed is a Trek Sawyer and I was looking for something with curves but didn't want it too similar. Well, apparently I did want it similar as they both have the dual top tube with a single third below. I just love the look.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ :thumbsup:


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

my all time favourite SS, congratulations!







mine in SS mode, currently 1x10 setup with aeffect wheelset in orange


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*My 8th Single Speed mtn bike. I may have a problem.*


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

robtre said:


> View attachment 1156353


Wow, you did it!

How do you like this one? What is the SS you have as a regular ride before this, and how does it compare?

I will resist a srong desire buy a frame to build up a 2018 Honzo ST, but I am curious about it.

If you weighed it, the total build, how much? 26#?

The raw finish is a statement that agrees with me!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Been thinking seriously about a Honzo ST SS build.. But the weight just scares me a bit seeing the old frame is 1 or more KG lighter.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

CObiker123 said:


> My new to me Retrotec. My other single speed is a Trek Sawyer and I was looking for something with curves but didn't want it too similar. Well, apparently I did want it similar as they both have the dual top tube with a single third below. I just love the look.
> View attachment 1156156


Nice paint scheme, especially with the matching stem. Must be nice.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## spotmaticf (Jun 3, 2008)

*All-City Log Lady*

Here's my new All-City Log Lady. I've got a few more items to swap out, but it is a nice replacement for my cracked Bianchi S.A.S.S. The high bottom bracket, short chainstays and steep head-tube were the main selling points.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*1994 Barracuda A2M*

victim of a midlife-crisis


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

My '97 Ibis Mojo

Uses an ENO rear hub for chain tension, and otherwise mostly late 90’s parts.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Thinking about a SS honzo ST. Would I die? I am in great shape but would I? Never ridden a SS before but I am intrigued. Cheers


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

tantrum007 said:


> Thinking about a SS honzo ST. Would I die? I am in great shape but would I? Never ridden a SS before but I am intrigued. Cheers


I'm afraid that simply posting that question here means you're already infected, it is incurable so only thing left is to satisfy those urges - they are perfectly natural and we are here for you.

I wasn't in great shape, I'm still not in great shape, but I normally ride 2k-4k at 500ft/mile. I use a 34x23 ratio. Your legs get used to it and then your knees and back will thank you.

Honzo ST is a great bike. The ti version is even better... it sure does suck to have to buy twice...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

eri said:


> Honzo ST is a great bike. The ti version is even better... it sure does suck to have to buy twice...


Your looking at this all wrong. Your fortunate enough that the Honzo ST is offered at a entry/mid level price point allowing you to experiment and confirm the geo is awesome and worth investing in long term. And your also fortunate enough that it (was) offered in an amazing Ti version. :thumbsup: Your a lucky guy.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

tantrum007 said:


> Thinking about a SS honzo ST. Would I die? I am in great shape but would I? Never ridden a SS before but I am intrigued. Cheers


You only think your in good shape, every day from this day forward will be interval day. (Yes, buy it!!)

Besides, if any of us died our first time riding SS we wouldn't be here to post about it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

so happy with this bike right now. weather was mild for Texas today. Didn't want today's ride to ever end.


----------



## jsalzshouse (Aug 28, 2017)

*My new Lenz Sport Milk Money SS*


----------



## jsalzshouse (Aug 28, 2017)

*Thought you all would appreciate my Bianchi WUSS too*


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Bianchi Sok SS


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bianchi Sok SS*

Delete


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on a medium 2018 honzo. Going to set it up SS. I am 6'0 with shoes on. 32 inseam. Should I get the large instead?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

BurkC said:


> Bianchi Sok SS
> 
> View attachment 1162661


I have the exact same bike. I love mine!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

wjphillips said:


> I have the exact same bike. I love mine!


Everyone always asks me "How do you ride a single speed out here?"

I tell them "Usually, in front of you" Then ride off

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

tantrum007 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a medium 2018 honzo. Going to set it up SS. I am 6'0 with shoes on. 32 inseam. Should I get the large instead?


Sort of the wrong place to ask but at 6 foot, I'd recommend a Large no doubt. Standover isn't an issue on a frame with a low TT so I imagine you'd be fine there. A large is probably the proper size.

I know two guys on Honzo's that are 5'9" ish, and another who's 5'10" or 11 that's on a Large.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

jsalzshouse said:


> View attachment 1162651


The Milk Money is still high up on my list!


----------



## jsalzshouse (Aug 28, 2017)

I've had it for about a month and love it. It does everything well.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*My Stickel got a bit of a change*


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

New SS - Rock Lobster 29

<img src=https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4350/36477662663_f47448d16c_h.jpg>


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Here's my Krampus in single speed mode. Love this bike.









Ran it 1x10 for a while, but it feels much better balanced with only one cog at the back.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

BurkC said:


> Everyone always asks me "How do you ride a single speed out here?"
> 
> I tell them "Usually, in front of you" Then ride off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha. Yep!

Sent from my TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

Carver 420ti, carver trail fork.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

broke down and bought an Odis fork to go with my Jabber. now I just need to find time to ride it between work and school.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> broke down and bought an Odis fork to go with my Jabber. now I just need to find time to ride it between work and school.


Nice, what were you running before? How does it ride?

Vassago's website is seems to be lacking key information. What is the offset? What is the A-C?

Tell me more!


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

santabooze said:


> Carver 420ti, carver trail fork.


What's the carver fork like. I've been tempted a few times but never pulled the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Got a new Phil Wood bottom bracket installed.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

BXCc said:


> Got a new Phil Wood bottom bracket installed.
> 
> View attachment 1164031


Wow! That looks like a BOSS! What sort of B.B. shell is that? What bike? Looks cool.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Nice, what were you running before? How does it ride?
> 
> Vassago's website is seems to be lacking key information. What is the offset? What is the A-C?
> 
> Tell me more!


I'll let you know when the dust settles and I get a chance to ride it.

I have been on a 100mm Reba. My bikes are usually part-time rigid/squish fork.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

eri said:


> Wow! That looks like a BOSS! What sort of B.B. shell is that? What bike? Looks cool.


Thanks! It is a standard BSA bottom bracket shell with the Phil Wood Philcentric bottom bracket and so far it's been great. Reading the install directions makes it seem hard to do, but once you do it and grasp the concept of how it works, it's surprisingly simple to set up.

Phil Wood & Co.

The frame is a Workswell 062 which is a generic carbon frame. The geometry is very similar to the 2015 Specialized Stumpjumper HT frames. Here is the spec sheet.

Frame: Workswell 062 18.5" BSA
Fork: RS Sid XX 120mm travel
F Brake: SLX M675 180 CL rotor
R Brake: XTR Race M9000 160 CL rotor
Stem: ANVL Swage 50mm
Bars: Easton Haven 35 carbon
Headset: FSA supplied by Workswell
Saddle: Bontrager Affinity RXL carbon
Seatpost: Nashbar carbon
Post clamp: Circus monkey QR
Crankset: Sram XO carbon 175mm
Ring: Blackspire 32t GXP round
Chain: SLX 10 speed
Cassette: Origin8 18t sprocket
Wheels: Stans Crest MK3, DT Swiss 350 hubs 54t ratchet, DT AeroComp spokes, Sapim self-locking nipples
Tires: Bontrager XR2 29x2.2

Ready to ride weight is 20lbs give or take a bit.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> I'll let you know when the dust settles and I get a chance to ride it.
> 
> I have been on a 100mm Reba. My bikes are usually part-time rigid/squish fork.


I want more info, too! I also looked at their site and it doesn't list the specs as Onespeed pointed out. Is it about the same A-C as your 100mm Reba?


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

nearly certain the Odis is 480mm 100x15 tapered 45mm offset

Priced way lower than Soma's (nearly identical specs) even when not on sale


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

Ross1200 said:


> What's the carver fork like. I've been tempted a few times but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good enough for 14 laps at OP, and tons of miles after. More compliant than my Niner fork, and almost as precise.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

This may be a short-lived experiment, since I can really appreciate both higher and lower gears on this bike, but I've been dying to try it. If we don't get more rain, testing will commence in the morning...


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

OwenM said:


> This may be a short-lived experiment, since I can really appreciate both higher and lower gears on this bike, but I've been dying to try it. If we don't get more rain, testing will commence in the morning...
> View attachment 1166338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1166339


Omg. I'm stunned. Stunning. Looks like fun, why let rain hold you up.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

OwenM said:


> This may be a short-lived experiment, since I can really appreciate both higher and lower gears on this bike, but I've been dying to try it. If we don't get more rain, testing will commence in the morning...
> View attachment 1166338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1166339


Update me when you get it out. I have a riot also currently I'm putting together a chrome boosted nimble9 for a new single speed. What tensioner did you use on the riot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

eri said:


> Omg. I'm stunned. Stunning.


Thanks! It'll look a little better when it's done. Ran into all kinds of hassles all of a sudden. Between something rattling around in the rear wheel's rim, the rear brake losing pressure due to a seal or something, and one of my super lightweight stem's bolts breaking, I'm running temporary replacements for all of the above, and a different rear tire than usual.
Shorter Syntace Megaforce stem arriving today, and the rear brake will look like this again, shortly:










Raleighguy29 said:


> Update me when you get it out. I have a riot also currently I'm putting together a chrome boosted nimble9 for a new single speed. What tensioner did you use on the riot


I'll try to remember to. Looks like steady rain the next couple days, so...yuck.
That's a Rohloff 8250 XC/SS tensioner. 
I want to ride more at a place with longer climbs and downhills, so don't know if this will work out. Much prefer SS, though, and will keep it like this for a little while and see how it goes. 
A Riot and SS N9 cover a lot of bases!:thumbsup:


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Any have recommendations for a 27.5 ss hardtail? Hoping to run a 120/130 fork on it. Besides that I'm all ears. Already know about the Soma B-side and Kona Explosif.


----------



## jhmotard (Dec 23, 2013)

I recently converted my race bike and made other changes as well.

'17 Scott Scale 900RC now was 120mm SID RCT3, Purgatory/Ground Control 2.3" and 36/18 gearing. In the stand, without a chain tensioner, the chain tension was perfect but after one ride it has slightly stretched and I have since installed one(just in case).


----------



## jeffzx12 (Jul 11, 2011)

My Yeti BigTop. An oldie but a goodie

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craig2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

*2016 Vassago Optimus*

Loving my 2016 Vassago Optimus wt 120 Reba. 2.40 F 2.25 R Ardents. Usually run 32/22 for the hilly/punchy/rocky trails in Western Massachusetts.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

New steel Voodoo fork.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Your skewer is installed backwards.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

aybee said:


> View attachment 978344
> 
> View attachment 978345
> 
> ...


I know this photo is 2+ years old, but it is furthering my desire to singlespeed my jones plus


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

A couple of pics from yesterday. Winter Solstice on the SweetSpotSingleSpeed. I'm liking this thing more and more. 

You can see traces where the fire came down the ridge into Annadel State Park, toward the lake.


----------



## Ruckus99ss (Aug 31, 2014)

2018 Vassago VerHauen 
New Evol Fox Factory 34
Sunrigle Duroc 40 with I9 hubs
Sram GX Crank
Brooks Cambrium carbon saddle 
Raceface next post
Bontrager pro 90mm stem 
Bontrager carbon bars 
Esi grips and togs
Travail 2.6 tires (for now)
26.3 lbs (Those tires !!)


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Stunning!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm back baby


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

chuckha62 said:


> A couple of pics from yesterday. Winter Solstice on the SweetSpotSingleSpeed. I'm liking this thing more and more.
> 
> You can see traces where the fire came down the ridge into Annadel State Park, toward the lake.


I have that picture of almost every bike I have owned in the last 20 years


----------



## mullguy (Dec 21, 2017)

Another Krampus on a quick ride this afternoon in Scotland


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

OwenM said:


> This may be a short-lived experiment, since I can really appreciate both higher and lower gears on this bike, but I've been dying to try it. If we don't get more rain, testing will commence in the morning...
> View attachment 1166338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1166339


Any updates on this? Looks great and FS SS may be my next ride.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I'm back baby


Firstly, super sweet NS in the black. Love those frames. Just wondering if you've tensioned this with an EBB as I can't seem to find a version of this frame with a tensioner? I may be blind.


----------



## Jsmith1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just neutered him. Can't wait for the weekend. First time trying a singlespeed.


----------



## zpooch (Jan 10, 2018)

I revived my 2000 GT Avalanche with some new bars,
stem, saddle, brakes converted it single. I have some tubeliss rims that will be going on it with some new tires as well. Those are the original rims and I've been breaking a lot of spokes lately so time for an upgrade. So far I've been loving it.


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Cobbled my old Marin hybrid together into a bit of a gravel grinder as I've been missing ss. 39/17 gearing









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

Just finished building up a (new to me) Lenz Milk Money.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

ernvil said:


> View attachment 1177352
> 
> 
> Just finished building up a (new to me) Lenz Milk Money.


I miss my MM so much. They're a lot of fun. My Inbred is as well but they're two very different bikes.


----------



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pacific NorthWest wonderland*

got out the other day


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Dogwood Race Issue


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ooooh wee!


----------



## inclinelongboards (Jun 10, 2015)

Ditched the steel hardtail for a slopestyle bike. It's definitely not for everyone, but it will be a lot of fun at White Ranch!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Shinkers said:


> Any updates on this? Looks great and FS SS may be my next ride.


No, my back has been really screwed up, and I'm just getting to where I can ride(or walk, for that matter). Short one about two weeks ago has been it. 10sp again, until I can be sure about standing and mashing without any spasms. 
Freaking disc pushing on a nerve when I'd try to stand up straight:madman: 
Been having some dramatic ups and downs, but seem to be having less and less problem with it. Would have ridden some easy trails today but for the rain...
Hopefully be SSing it again, soon!

This probably isn't the bike most people would choose to go SS with, and that wasn't my original plan, either, but it really isn't horribly heavy. ~29.3lb 10sp, 28.1 SS, and I may be able to drop another pound of mostly wheels and tires before it's all over with.


----------



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

robinlikethebird said:


> got out the other day


 And just for fun


----------



## snox700 (Oct 6, 2016)

inclinelongboards said:


> View attachment 1177530
> 
> 
> Ditched the steel hardtail for a slopestyle bike. It's definitely not for everyone, but it will be a lot of fun at White Ranch!


I've always wondered about doing this! Have you gotten any rides in? Seams like the ultimate BMXish d*ckin' around funbike for the trails.


----------



## inclinelongboards (Jun 10, 2015)

snox700 said:


> I've always wondered about doing this! Have you gotten any rides in? Seams like the ultimate BMXish d*ckin' around funbike for the trails.


I am riding Longhorn at White Ranch on Sunday. I was looking for a full suspension bike that had about 4" of travel and could work singlespeed with the components I had on my steel hardtail. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. It would be miserable to sit and pedal for a long time, but I rarely have to do that for the stuff I like to ride.


----------



## snox700 (Oct 6, 2016)

inclinelongboards said:


> *It would be miserable to sit and pedal for a long time, but I rarely have to do that for the stuff I like to ride.*


Precisely why I think the slopestyle bike for a SS would be fun, haha. Enjoy!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

The SweetSpot on hero dirt in Annadel. Sticky, chunky singlespeed goodness.


----------



## Grgritss (Jul 31, 2017)

Just got this, anyone else tried one ? gonna be making some changes but should be fun.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ nice Unit... I mean, cool bike. Yeah I had an older one, super fun. Your going to enjoy that thing!!


----------



## Grgritss (Jul 31, 2017)

Haven't been able to find much material on the new one. Definitely gonna be upgrading the fork and bars etc


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Grgritss said:


> Haven't been able to find much material on the new one. Definitely gonna be upgrading the fork and bars etc


I've got an old one still. Let me know if you sell the fork, I'd be interested. It's still one of my favorite bikes...thinking about sending it to do some commuting duties.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Throwing my entry into the fray:









On-One Parkwood 27.5+ SingleSpeed

Flats - 2.8 nobby nics on i45 rims - 130mm fork - 32/18 gearing

Only about 50 miles on this setup and have already claimed quite a few PRs with it.


----------



## roubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Finished to build my new ride and had some fun last weekend...


----------



## micko24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's mine. Getting back to SS. Ros 9. Heavy...28# flat pedals. Fun tho. 30/20 gear for now cuz I'm a wuz...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Firstly, super sweet NS in the black. Love those frames. Just wondering if you've tensioned this with an EBB as I can't seem to find a version of this frame with a tensioner? I may be blind.


Sorry Chum, missed your reply. I was going to get a Ragley from CRC, but this frame popped up on a FB group 5 mins from home. Magic gear FTW. Oval 32 front and 21 surly rear. I ran with 1x10 for a while before fighting my way back to the dark side. It's a a little heavy at just over 12kg, but with a 150 fox 34 it destroys the descents.

Cheers


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

The Kona Unit is my main ride. The axle on the stock crankset snapped at about 11,000 miles. I took this photo yesterday after installing the new crankset, BB, chain ring and chain. She's back baby! 
The G29's job is to keep the Unit clean and dry when it's raining or for salty road rides.
The DK Xenia is my townie.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*Stache SS*

Its coming together!

2017 Stache aluminum frameset, 2018 Trek 1120 Carbon Boost Fork, 2017 Shimano SLX brakes, Ibis 938 (34mm internal) wheelset, Woodman GT2 Carbo seat post, Ergon SMR3 Saddle, Raceface SIXC 785 bar, WTB Moto X grips, Thomson stem (70mm 10*), Sram GX Eagle crankset (boost with 32T NW ring), Surly SS 22T rear cog and spacers, Sram GX NW chain, Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3 pedals, WTB Ranger LT 3.0 tires F & R.

Tomorrow it gets its first shake down ride.


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Built up a 2013 Karate Monkey SS, going to have it onboard the ship where i work for everyone to enjoy.

Bontrager wheels, handlebars and ISIS krankset
Formula R0 brakes 
Spank Spike pedals 
Random stem and seatpost


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

beastmaster said:


> Its coming together!
> 
> 2017 Stache aluminum frameset, 2018 Trek 1120 Carbon Boost Fork, 2017 Shimano SLX brakes, Ibis 938 (34mm internal) wheelset, Woodman GT2 Carbo seat post, Ergon SMR3 Saddle, Raceface SIXC 785 bar, WTB Moto X grips, Thomson stem (70mm 10*), Sram GX Eagle crankset (boost with 32T NW ring), Surly SS 22T rear cog and spacers, Sram GX NW chain, Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3 pedals, WTB Ranger LT 3.0 tires F & R.
> 
> ...


How was the ride? Did you notice any frame flex? What was the final weight?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

slowride454 said:


> How was the ride? Did you notice any frame flex? What was the final weight?











20.5lbs. No frame flex. This marks the 3rd day in a row on the SS. It is so much fun! (and painful)

I live in rural northern New Mexico--we have lots of mountains toping out over 12,000. The town is at 7,000. Unfortunately we are not having winter this year (normally we receive over 315" of snow in the Ski Valley and this year so far we have had about 40") so that means the trails are ready to roll.

The first day I didn't have much time to ride so I just rode up to the local town trails, did a quick lap of one of the smaller loops and went home. The second day I saw a friend who was heading out at the same time so we rode together up something I thought would be near impossible: Atalaya Mountain (via Picachio). I had to walk just a few spots, but was able to clean 90-95% of it. Crazy! Today I did the town trails again, but this time I rode all the loops--about 20 miles worth. Because it is rigid, I can't fly down stuff, but going up I have to just hammer it. (no frame flex and quiet) It does everything so well. I didn't know a SS would be so much fun! I didn't know 3" wide tires would make such a drastic change to ride qualities. The whole package is superb. I am very happy.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Already posted this bike a year or 3-4 ago, but after breaking my hand in a way too stupid crash I didn't ride it for almost 1,5years.

Took her for a second ride this week and I forgot how much I loved it.
Although I forgot the pain an SS can give you after 30k of forest 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

beastmaster said:


> Its coming together!
> 
> 2017 Stache aluminum frameset, 2018 Trek 1120 Carbon Boost Fork, 2017 Shimano SLX brakes, Ibis 938 (34mm internal) wheelset, Woodman GT2 Carbo seat post, Ergon SMR3 Saddle, Raceface SIXC 785 bar, WTB Moto X grips, Thomson stem (70mm 10*), Sram GX Eagle crankset (boost with 32T NW ring), Surly SS 22T rear cog and spacers, Sram GX NW chain, Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3 pedals, WTB Ranger LT 3.0 tires F & R.
> 
> ...


You're gonna want to get rid of that cheap, thin cog and get one with a wider base. The thinner it is, the more it will chew up your hub body.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*Pugsley w/MX Bars = perfection*


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

waltaz said:


> You're gonna want to get rid of that cheap, thin cog and get one with a wider base. The thinner it is, the more it will chew up your hub body.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


...surly cogs are pretty damn good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

MudderNutter said:


> ...surly cogs are pretty damn good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chris King cogs are awesome.
The price also contributes in thinking it should very durable 

Using an 18T for about 2000km now. No issues at all

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

New wheels King Iso SS Hubs, Stans Arch MKIII


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

waltaz said:


> You're gonna want to get rid of that cheap, thin cog and get one with a wider base. The thinner it is, the more it will chew up your hub body.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wondered about the thickness of this Surly cog, 4.5mm does seem a little thin. Only problem is that I ride some fairly steep and long terrain and there don't seem to be many other options for a 22T cog. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> I wondered about the thickness of this Surly cog, 4.5mm does seem a little thin. Only problem is that I ride some fairly steep and long terrain and there don't seem to be many other options for a 22T cog. Any suggestions?


You could go 20T in de back and put a new chainring in front with 2-3 teeth less than you have now.

20T is widely available from several manufacturers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

beastmaster said:


> I wondered about the thickness of this Surly cog, 4.5mm does seem a little thin. Only problem is that I ride some fairly steep and long terrain and there don't seem to be many other options for a 22T cog. Any suggestions?


What kind of hubs, and what's the freehub material? You should be fine with a Surly cog, but I think some others are wider.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

beastmaster said:


> I wondered about the thickness of this Surly cog, 4.5mm does seem a little thin. Only problem is that I ride some fairly steep and long terrain and there don't seem to be many other options for a 22T cog. Any suggestions?


I'd get this; as a matter of fact, I just ordered a 21T so I can run 34x21 for a 24-hour solo effort this weekend.
http://www.jensonusa.com/Surly-Sing...tgYkMQ2v5JQS_NnSaxuuxK2Vnf_d3f6RoCIiMQAvD_BwE









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

waltaz said:


> I'd get this; as a matter of fact, I just ordered a 21T so I can run 34x21 for a 24-hour solo effort this weekend.
> Surly Single Speed Cog | Jenson USA
> 
> 
> ...


That's what he has!


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*



bikeny said:


> That's what he has!


Ha...now I see the description, but it doesn't look like the normal, thick-based Surly cog. It looks to be one of the cheap, thin cogs. If it is, indeed, one of the Surly cogs I posted, you're good to go!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Endless makes cogs all the way up to 25t. Endless Bike Company | Anodized Kick Ass Cogs


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

waltaz said:


> Ha...now I see the description, but it doesn't look like the normal, thick-based Surly cog. It looks to be one of the cheap, thin cogs. If it is, indeed, one of the Surly cogs I posted, you're good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I have: Surly 22T cog.









Ripping around the super flowy Galisteo Basin Preserve last weekend. I rode 20 miles with 1900 vert today in La Tierra Trails. Super fun bike for these kinds of places. On the '16 FEX 9.9 I never liked these trails--too much bike for the environment. Now, on this Stache SS, they're perfect!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Pipedream Moxie.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> Pipedream Moxie.


I like dat


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

It's great to see the new bikes. They're awesome, as of course are their riders!

I have a question for riders of the new school geometry bikes, and plus size tires.

Many of you have been SS riders on old school geometry.

To those who have ridden the old and the new, what do you think about the differences in terms of climbing, handling, overall performance, weight, and about the quality of the parts?

I'm still riding old single speeds. I'm pretty sure the new bikes are better in general than the old ones. How much better, if at all, are they?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have not been on the trails on the Moxie "enduro" single speed yet, but I have enough rides on it to love it. I live on Vancouver Island and slacker bikes are de riguer. Mine is the slackest, longest, with the steepest STA bike in my crew, and this includes a Warden and a Spartan.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Jack Burns said:


> It's great to see the new bikes. They're awesome, as of course are their riders!
> 
> I have a question for riders of the new school geometry bikes, and plus size tires.
> 
> ...


3" 29er + tires are revolutionary. I don't know if you can find an "old school geo" bike that will take 3" tires. I have been riding the current geo on my FS bikes for the past years on a few different bikes. Yes, the new geometry is amazing, making many moves much easier. But it is the 3" tires that are the biggest difference on my Stache SS.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> 3" 29er + tires are revolutionary. I don't know if you can find an "old school geo" bike that will take 3" tires. I have been riding the current geo on my FS bikes for the past years on a few different bikes. Yes, the new geometry is amazing, making many moves much easier. But it is the 3" tires that are the biggest difference on my Stache SS.


I dunno if it counts as new skool but I have a kona raijin. Short chainstays and 120 fork. Anything that I enjoy riding I can ride on it too. For rough descents I'm about 10% slower on the raijin but I am much more involved and satisfied in the end than on a modern fs bike.

I've ridden a kona honzo cr and a canfield epo, they're new skool. They allow much more seatpost drop which is great, the extra slackness and bigger forks in the front means I could drive through much rougher terrain - but I think those bikes were bit too slack for normal riding, sorta lost some steering zip, sorta lost the fun of a flowy trail.

Before the raijin I had a V2 jabberwocky and while it was fab for carving long smooth turns it was terrifying in the rough - made my normal rides impossible because I couldn't manual, I was crashing into all sorts of stuff because I couldn't get the front wheel up. The long stays also meant I had a hard time keeping adequate weight on the rear wheel so climbing posture was brutal. Thats my model of old skool and it was unridable for the trails I like.

Plus tires... I ride in the pnw. Its wet and muddy here and wet slippy roots. I enjoy riding it all on feeble 2.35 ikons. The big tires take away too much sketch for me, I dont' like the weight and don't enjoy all that grip and rolling resistance. Just my opinion. The big tires would probably be great in big loose chunk.

So... jabberwocky->raijin == love, love, love
raijin->slack honzo or epo == it has its place, but not for ideal general bike
Plus tires... heavy... for pnw... meh...


----------



## surfwagon (Dec 5, 2017)

I love your bike! I'm on the hunt!



Travis Bickle said:


> Pipedream Moxie.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I considered a Honzo with an angle adjusting headset, it's a very cool frame.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

My first crack at a SS. Wanted to keep this a 'vintage' build with some of my 90's parts. GT-Outpost, 1st gen Rock Shox Judy DH, Ringle bling, XTR, John Tomac DH bars. Had some small issues with the conversion, but happy with the way it turned out. I will hit the trails tomorrow.
Cheers


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> Pipedream Moxie.


That's a good looking bike man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

TAOS1, you have a Judy that works? If so good on ya. Very cool.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> TAOS1, you have a Judy that works? If so good on ya. Very cool.


haha, not exactly. I gutted it and installed speed springs. Not great, but I'm also not hucking to flat anymore


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Speed Springs, nice.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet Moxie Bickle!


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*Resurrecting the Altitude*


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*Resurrecting the Altitude*

-double post, sorry


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The Altitude may cause SSickness...

What hbar?


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

My Cannondale Trail. Recently build up a new trail bike, so wanted to change my previous bike up a bit to have something different. Have a rigid fork coming in to.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

dbhammercycle said:


> The Altitude may cause SSickness...
> 
> What hbar?


it's the stock bar that came with a Transition Klunker, basically a random cheap MX bar.

what's SSickness?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> it's the stock bar that came with a Transition Klunker, basically a random cheap MX bar.
> 
> what's SSickness?


altitude sickness, a common malady for some attempting to climb mountains

SS: single speed

slang usage of sick

just a play on words, nice retro build. It's sick! Happy rollin'!


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

Ha, I had a little bit of that today...
Cheers and thanks


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I love that old Altitude!


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Not my first singlespeed, but definitely my first singlespeed with suspension!

This was taken during the first ride, and decided to run 32x18 like I do on the Sawyer. Decided to gear down to 32X20 for a bit more "sit-and-spinnability".


----------



## MidnightFattie (Jun 13, 2017)

http://imgur.com/K18Tc


I wasn't internet savvy enough to embed the photos


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> View attachment 1184557


Finally another 26"er with v-brakes! What tires are you running?


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

*Pretty happy with how this has turned out.*

It's taken me about 9 months to finish this up, been sidetracked on projects around the house.

Now I am just trying to decide on tires, I think I can fit an IKON 2.35 in there front & rear, more concerned with the brake cable clearance. Those Forte Tsali 2.25's are more like a 2.1, I just need a little bit more cush/volume.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

....


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

blaklabl said:


> It's taken me about 9 months to finish this up, been sidetracked on projects around the house.
> 
> Now I am just trying to decide on tires, I think I can fit an IKON 2.35 in there front & rear, more concerned with the brake cable clearance. Those Forte Tsali 2.25's are more like a 2.1, I just need a little bit more cush/volume.
> 
> View attachment 1184905


This is pretty awesome!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I just converted my Homegrown SweetSpot SS (affectionately known as Quad S, or SSSS) from a 26er to a 27.5. I was limited to a 2.10 tire on the rear, so I just used 2.10 on the front as well. 

The front fork is a new Manitou 27.5 with non-tapered 1-1/8" steerer, so it could have cleared larger. 

As you can see in the second pic, there is very little clearance to the seatstay bridge.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> Ha, I had a little bit of that today...
> Cheers and thanks
> View attachment 1184699


Woof


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

blaklabl said:


> Finally another 26"er with v-brakes! What tires are you running?


Hi sorry, I missed that post. They're Continental RaceKing 2.2, clearance all around is fine. I really like these xc race tires with small knobs and their drifting manners.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Just finished converting this yesterday. Pivot LES 29er, Fox 34, Ibis 935/i9 wheels, 2.35s and a dropper, haha! I guess that makes it fairly 'all mountain'. Running 30/18 and it's 24.2 lbs. Been a while since I've done any decent length or vertical on an SS, we'll see how it goes!

I have to say Pivot's dropouts and chain tension system is brilliant. Clicks every quarter turn on the tensioning screws so there is no guesswork in getting your wheel lined up perfectly.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

big_slacker said:


> Just finished converting this yesterday. Pivot LES 29er, Fox 34, Ibis 935/i9 wheels, 2.35s and a dropper, haha! I guess that makes it fairly 'all mountain'. Running 30/18 and it's 24.2 lbs. Been a while since I've done any decent length or vertical on an SS, we'll see how it goes!
> 
> I have to say Pivot's dropouts and chain tension system is brilliant. Clicks every quarter turn on the tensioning screws so there is no guesswork in getting your wheel lined up perfectly.


Neat bike!

Seems heavy though, that frame is feather light isn't it? Is it the fork? Bigger tires?

My bike with large 4.5# ti frame is right under 23# with float32 and dropper and 2.35 ikons.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

eri said:


> Neat bike!
> 
> Seems heavy though, that frame is feather light isn't it? Is it the fork? Bigger tires?
> 
> My bike with large 4.5# ti frame is right under 23# with float32 and dropper and 2.35 ikons.


The frame is supposed to be around 3 lbs. The bike doesn't feel like a featherweight. Part of that is the fork, I believe it's around 4 lbs. The wheels aren't particularly heavy, 1574 grams for the set. Nobby Nic's aren't too much heavier than ikons I think.

Could just be my bathroom scale isn't super accurate.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

sweet


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

big_slacker said:


> The frame is supposed to be around 3 lbs. The bike doesn't feel like a featherweight. Part of that is the fork, I believe it's around 4 lbs. The wheels aren't particularly heavy, 1574 grams for the set. Nobby Nic's aren't too much heavier than ikons I think.
> 
> Could just be my bathroom scale isn't super accurate.


Yeah, not much fat there. Dont' know what to say. Maybe invest in a kitchen scale and find that weight.

Crank?

Bars, stem, grips? I saved about a pound with bars, stem and grip for very few $, but then I started with heavy stuff. I'd think your bike should be at least a pound lighter than mine.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I had a Rockhopper of that same year that I picked up on CL for $50. It was an excellent riding frame. I've had dozens of "nicer" frames flow through my garage over the years that didn't feel nearly as nice.

I sold it in a fit of downsizing. That was a mistake.



blaklabl said:


> So, almost done with this. Finally sourced the correct year rigid fork, just need to strip it raw and clear it as I don't plan on re-powdering the entire frame since it's in such good shape (the paint and decals). I like to call it a "modernized classic" :thumbsup:
> 
> 1997 Rockhopper Comp FS (RS Indy fork replaced with correct vintage rigid version)
> Changed out bars/stem to be a little higher, wider, shorter
> ...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

seat_boy said:


> I had a Rockhopper of that same year that I picked up on CL for $50. It was an excellent riding frame. I've had dozens of "nicer" frames flow through my garage over the years that didn't feel nearly as nice.
> 
> I sold it in a fit of downsizing. That was a mistake.


I had a rockhopper I bought in '98, might have been a '96 or '97. So many fond memories of that bike. At one point I built it back up with a Sid, lighter mavic wheelset, XT cranks, carbon bars and post. It was kind of a rocket uphill. scary DH by today's standards. I think it'll be awesome to build one up like the one above, kind of sorry I sold it!


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

same here, I always keep on coming back to my '88 Rockhopper, and recently I scored a '91 frameset for 70 bucks, they're so nice!


----------



## zpooch (Jan 10, 2018)

mountainbiker24 said:


> View attachment 1126787
> View attachment 1126788


Are those vintage Hutchinson Gold tires?


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

1999 King Kahuna conversion here...just modernized the cockpit (720/100 Al rise vs 580/135 Ti flat).

80mm SID up front, WI ENO and freewheel out back, a hair under 22lbs (with light 2.25s) and so fun!


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

blaklabl said:


> View attachment 1184905


What bars are those? Bad-ass!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Salsa El Mariachi









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zpooch (Jan 10, 2018)

First ride out on the singlespeed this year. 2000 GT Avalanche. Put some used Bontrager tubeless rims and some new Minion SS tires on it.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

dookie said:


> 1999 King Kahuna conversion here...just modernized the cockpit (720/100 Al rise vs 580/135 Ti flat).
> 
> 80mm SID up front, WI ENO and freewheel out back, a hair under 22lbs (with light 2.25s) and so fun!


Are your arms crooked? Why crooked levers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

Please. It's a wide-angle lens illusion.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

dookie said:


> What bars are those? Bad-ass!


Defiance Frameworks Arise! bars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Inadvertent Diet*

Interestingly, when I completed the conversion from 26 to 27.5 and tubeless, I went from 25.5 lbs. to 24.7. I'll take that!

I know of hardtails that weigh more.


----------



## jocke (Jul 26, 2013)

First frame I've built up. Shoutout to Andy at Stooge for the awesome service, frame and bars.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

I was thinking of selling my Gnarvester recently to fund a race bike for my son since I mostly ride my CX bike on the trails at the moment but totally fell back in love with it after 2 mins on the local trails. No longer for sale.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Enjoying the hell out of my new single speed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

*Giant XTC Advanced Rigid SS 29r*

I have been on a Jabberwocky/ODIS for 9 years. Decided to switch it up. I loving the new ride so far. Stock 2017 XTC Advanced with gears removed and fork replaced with a Niner RDO. With pedals, stans, and bottle cages ... 19.2#


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked up a used Air 9 Carbon! Pretty nice setup. Had to fix a few things and unfortunately the EBB was froze up in the frame. Pumped to ride it! Its been a few years since I had a SS.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

msedbaue said:


> Picked up a used Air 9 Carbon! Pretty nice setup. Had to fix a few things and unfortunately the EBB was froze up in the frame.
> 
> View attachment 1192167


Nice looking ride! 
Is that an aluminum shell? It looks like that little bridge of material in between the cutouts has some serious corrosion going on.


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

BXCc said:


> Nice looking ride!
> Is that an aluminum shell? It looks like that little bridge of material in between the cutouts has some serious corrosion going on.


It is! It looks a lot worse than it was. After the EBB came out of the frame, I just scrubbed it with a magic eraser and eventually some ultrafine polishing sandpaper and its back to normal. No noticeable lack of material on any of the spots.


----------



## BigBMX (Mar 22, 2018)

*Redline Monocog Flight 2010*

SLX brakes, 30/20 and 32/18 dingle setup, WTB asym i35 rims with DT 350 hubs (54t ratchet)... I couldn't live without this one.


----------



## MidnightFattie (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Just built this afternoon (took all day).

Old school.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Raleigh XXIX rigid.*








I love how this bike rides. Non suspension corrected for the win.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Husband and wife SS









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Nice!


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*New Tire Day*


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Delete, pictures were goofed up.


----------



## the_penfool (Apr 17, 2018)

Specialized Hardrock A1 Comp 1999 with:

Surly Chainring 36t
Surly Cog 18t
and 9 speed KMC chain.

2:1 ratio, the fitter I get the steeper the hills I can go up!

Took ages to get the chainline correct as was skipping/crunching a bit under hard cranking. In the end just need running in for a bit and never skips a beat now.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

*2018 Niner Air 9 SS*

Size large 2018 Air9 that has been stripped nekkid and re-clothed.
Reba 120 fork
Thomson masterpiece seatpost
Thomson stem
Thomson carbon xc bars
Cobb SHC Drt saddle
SRAM XX1 175mm crank arms with wolf tooth direct mount 32 toooth elliptical chainring
Wheels Manufacturing EBB
SRAM Guide Ultimate brakes 180f/160r rotors
Industry Nine classic hubs laced to Nextie 35mm rims
Wolftooth 20 Tooth cog
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.6 Tire's front and rear
Cane Creek 110 headset
Shimano XTR pedals
23.06 pounds as seen, minus bottle and saddle bag.


----------



## Gator Bait (Jul 30, 2012)

tri-tele said:


> Size large 2018 Air9 that has been stripped nekkid and re-clothed.
> Reba 120 fork
> Thomson masterpiece seatpost
> Thomson stem
> ...


Exactly what I want. Where did you get the frame?


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

I bought a one star complete build and stripped it down to the frame. My LBS knocked a little off the price and once I sold all the parts off I had maybe $300 into the cost of the frame.

Niner used to sell SS complete builds, this would be the perfect frame for them to do that with again. Air9 stand alone frames do appear to be available in Europe if you don’t want to hassle with stripping and selling off the build kit of a complete bike.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

tri-tele said:


> Size large 2018 Air9 that has been stripped nekkid and re-clothed.
> Reba 120 fork
> Thomson masterpiece seatpost
> Thomson stem
> ...


Nice Setup

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Bait (Jul 30, 2012)

tri-tele said:


> I bought a one star complete build and stripped it down to the frame. My LBS knocked a little off the price and once I sold all the parts off I had maybe $300 into the cost of the frame.
> 
> Niner used to sell SS complete builds, this would be the perfect frame for them to do that with again. Air9 stand alone frames do appear to be available in Europe if you don't want to hassle with stripping and selling off the build kit of a complete bike.


I called Niner yesterday to inquire about purchasing just the frame. Unfortunately, it is not available in the US.


----------



## Dhayes05 (Jan 4, 2016)

2007 Bianchi Rita SS. Currently running it as rigid, 34x20, 185mm XTR cranks, Surly tuggnut, Kmc rasta chain. This is a fun ride and an excellent training bike for the Orange County trails.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

*Kona Honzo ST*

Few rides in on my steel Honzo. Only gripe is the seat stays sometimes rub my inner calf muscles. It could use some hourglass shaped stays. Can't beat the $550 frame price though.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

My semi-stock RSD Big Chief SS 
Size Large
I have XT brakes that RSD was nice enough to do from the shop.
Atomlab Pimplite HB
50mm stem 
Chromag seat and peddles
tubeless
34x18
Untitled by robb110, on Flickr

Keeping the shifty-bits for the mountains!
My last bike was a 2015 El Mar SS


----------



## PlantPoweredMTB (May 16, 2018)

*

My new (to me) REEB 29'er. It had a stock-ish build from a few years ago, but I updated the bars, stem and pedals with Deity products and threw on a new seatpost and SDG saddle. *


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Optimus Ti









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

backcountryeti said:


> View attachment 1195543
> 
> I love how this bike rides. Non suspension corrected for the win.


Yass!!!!
They handle like a dream because of the geometry. I loooove mine!


----------



## AndyAndy (Nov 10, 2016)

*Raleigh Redux*

Had to sell my Honzo (post #6499) to pay grad school bills. After saving for almost a year and pulling parts from friends and out of the garage, I put together this Raleigh Redux.

Set up with a Dimension STS tensioner (with a bit of a skateboard bearing hack), I'm running it dinglespeed.

36x17 for gravel & cruising.
34x19 for mtb and bikepacking. 
Takes about 1 minute to "shift" gears.

It isn't the fanciest bike out there (all together, I have about $500 into the whole thing), but it's perfect.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I dig it!


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*Losfer Words*


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> View attachment 1203847


Lots of personality on this one. The patina says this bike has been places, and is ready for more.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks! yeah, it has seen a lot, and in all sorts of forms..


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

I bought this NOS 2015 Unit a few weeks ago with some hope pro2 ugrades. Much better than my last Unit, which was a 2017 model.

32:19


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Kisherceg said:


> I bought this NOS 2015 Unit a few weeks ago with some hope pro2 ugrades. Much better than my last Unit, which was a 2017 model.
> 
> 32:19


Umm, Can you find me one of those frames in XL? That would be great! Thx.

Also, nice bike!


----------



## jocke (Jul 26, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Umm, Can you find me one of those frames in XL? That would be great! Thx.
> 
> Also, nice bike!


Funny, I sold my XL this past winter. Haven't missed it at all, even though I had a bunch of fun with it.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

New (to me) cyclocross parts bin whip on commute this morning









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I've been on my Samsara for about almost 2 years now. I dig it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

Half plus SS 29er
AL Santa Cruz Highball 2013 L
Amazing ride!









Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

Rad! Ever try sticking anything similar in the back?


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

pade said:


> Rad! Ever try sticking anything similar in the back?


frame Max tire tolerance Up to 2,25...anyway Will try 2,4 soon...

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Dhayes05 said:


> 2007 Bianchi Rita SS. Currently running it as rigid, 34x20, 185mm XTR cranks, Surly tuggnut, Kmc rasta chain. This is a fun ride and an excellent training bike for the Orange County trails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! I've always dug Bianchi.


----------



## mtbmike24 (Jul 25, 2009)

My converted 2010 trek 8500 32-16 gears weight 21.0 lbs.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

SC Highball 1/2 plus 29er at home in the sandy trails of the woods









Please ADM move to the rigth post (SS last ride)
Sorry

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Put a new old fork on a new old bike this afternoon. A Z2 Atom Bomb.

Unfortunately after installing it I discovered one of the stanchion crown bolts is snapped, so I am going to take it off for repair.

But I also discovered the fork lowered the front end too much anyway, and I wouldn't like descending on it.

Now going to put the fork I just took off back on. sigh.

Just wanted to to show the bike and fork off in all their ephemeral retro glory.

I'll probably build a bike around the fork one day if the right frame is found.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Csainthenry (Sep 3, 2004)

My two SS rides...Redline Monocog with MRP Loop TR, xt brakes, Spank Royala Bars, e.thirteen crank/bb, chris king/Velocity Blunt SL hoops.

And Lynskey Pro 29 w/MRP Rock Solid fork, XT brakes, Bontrager carbon bars, i9 chrome hoops, red hubs and spokes, sram x1 crankset (not pictured)..fast and light!

I still ride the good ol' monocog 90% of the time!










Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

I currently have two bikes right now that fight for my attention and both are single speed!
My Monocog 29er









and my Gary Fisher Ziggurat (set up more shreddy w/ dropper and suspension fork)


----------



## Csainthenry (Sep 3, 2004)

theruns said:


> I currently have two bikes right now that fight for my attention and both are single speed!
> My Monocog 29er
> 
> View attachment 1209865
> ...


That Monocog looks awesome! Is there a better singlespeed? I don't think so!

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

Csainthenry said:


> That Monocog looks awesome! Is there a better singlespeed? I don't think so!
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yours looks sick as well! I'm actually hoping to put some velocity blunts on mine too. They are awesome bikes considering how cheap you can find them. I got mine for 200 bucks on Craigslist and i couldnt be happier with it.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Csainthenry (Sep 3, 2004)

theruns said:


> Thanks! Yours looks sick as well! I'm actually hoping to put some velocity blunts on mine too. They are awesome bikes considering how cheap you can find them. I got mine for 200 bucks on Craigslist and i couldnt be happier with it.
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


Mine was $350 on CL, but ive swapped pretty much everything but the seatpost and collar over time. It's my forever bike!

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Csainthenry (Sep 3, 2004)

Csainthenry said:


> Mine was $350 on CL, but ive swapped pretty much everything but the seatpost and collar over time. It's my forever bike!
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Btw, the Blunts are great, but if youre a heavy guy, be sure to run high enough air pressure. I dented mine first time out.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's the 2013 Jamis Dragon 1 853 steel bike I finished this morning.

For it's first ride, in a possibly foolish fashion, with no shake-down, I rode it 52 miles from home, over the Santa Cruz Mountains, to Santa Cruz, and will have to ride home tomorrow.

Okay the bike is definitely odd.

The alt-handlebars are chrome Soma Eagles; a take off on the Jones H-Bar.

The drive is kind of whack using a 40x24. The cog is an Endless. It does run really smooth, but I will have to retension it for the longer ride planned for tomorrow (with more dirt).

The tires are temporary. I didn't have time to install tubeless last night, and I didn't want to do a long ride without testing a new tubeless set-up first either. So i rode a pair of really hard inflated 2.1 Conti Race Kings.

The H-Bar is pretty nice, and as good as can be expected. There are four hand positions I used quite a bit. But there's only the main one which allows the use of the brakes.

It felt great descending paved roads, LOL, but going down the single track it was just okay. Definitely a more laid back riding style as opposed to the "battle stations ready" feel of a normal bar.

The big heavy black Voodoo steel fork maybe the most rigid steel fork I've ever had the pleasure, or displeasure, to ride. Tubeless tires with low pressure are going to be a God send for this rig.

Most of the parts are from boxes in the garage. There's a mechanical disc brake out rear with full housing. The front brake is a recent XT job with a new caliper.

The seatpost is a Thompson lay back. Now I had the choice of a silver straight Thompson or the black lay back. I put the black one on because I thought it might look better. And then during last night's test run, I found out that it makes the bike fit better, which was a surprise.










Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

It's a satisfactory build, and in fact I'm elated by the utility of this bike. But looking at the drivetrain, even though it pedals so nice and smooth, the 40t chainring just looks too damg big! I'll probably be scaling it down soon. Obviously it will shed a little weight too. This bike was not built to be a lightweight though.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

After much procrastination was able to convert my bike to SS. 32x19.

Frame is an Ave Maldea custom with Columbus tubing.

Pike fork at 130mm. HR2 tires. Atomlab ss hub. KS Lev dropper. Zee brakes and crank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

IstongKowldPaRin said:


> After much procrastination was able to convert my bike to SS. 32x19.
> 
> Frame is an Ave Maldea custom with Columbus tubing.
> 
> ...


That is awesome looking!

Also the damp climate looks nice. So parched where I'm at.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Why Wayward 








Need to do shakedown ride tomorrow. It has a split stay, so I will eventually put a belt drive on it.


----------



## andyjansen83 (Jul 29, 2018)

My Kona Unit 2012.

Been riding it for 5 years now. Still love it.
Practically everything is new.

Stans crest SS wheelset
DT Swiss 470 rigid fork
33/18
XT crank
Thomson seatpost, stem and bar
Maxxis icon

Brakes are still the Avid BB7. For the terrain I ride they brake enough for me.

Thinking about poedercoating the frame since the paint t is coming of on some places. Not sure which colour I should choose...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

My bulletproof '99 Schwinn Homegrown on 650B Crests, 6061 frame, still light and fast at 19 lbs race-ready. ENO hub is solid, so are the Kookas! All Thomson controls.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Why Wayward
> View attachment 1210579


Gnarvester with a wavy top tube!? Rad!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Rigid and single at 29x3.25. First ride today with the Bulldozer out back. Love the Crux







. #waltworks #steelisreal


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

CCSS said:


> Rigid and single at 29x3.25. First ride today with the Bulldozer out back. Love the Crux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride, must be soooo cushy! What pressures are you running, in the teens?


----------



## andyjansen83 (Jul 29, 2018)

CCSS said:


> Rigid and single at 29x3.25. First ride today with the Bulldozer out back. Love the Crux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the thin steel tubing with the fat tires. 
Makes the steel pop out even more.

Beautiful bike

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*

New Giant XTC plus and buddies not new Gunnar that has quite the history here in WI.









Sent from da phone.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

aohammer said:


> Sweet ride, must be soooo cushy! What pressures are you running, in the teens?


Thanks! Pressure with the Duro Crux's was around 11 rear and 10.5 front. Think I'll be able to go lower in the rear with the Vee Bulldozer - much heftier sidewall. It's pretty cushy for a rigid  And the grip and roll-over is awesome!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

andyjansen83 said:


> Love the thin steel tubing with the fat tires.
> Makes the steel pop out even more.
> 
> Beautiful bike
> ...


Thanks! Walt does some great stuff.


----------



## jamesdwebber (May 10, 2013)

*2018 Kona Honzo XL*

I finally updated from a 2011 XL Karate Monkey to a 2018 XL Honzo.

180mm XT cranks, 180F/160R XT brakes, XT pedals
32T OneUp oval chainring, 22T Surly Cog
Stan's Arch Wheeleset
2018 Pike RCT3 120mm
Salsa Rustler Deluxe Bar 800mm
Race Face Turbine 60mm stem
2.4 Ardents front and rear

29-ish pounds as pictured

I wish I could get it out to ride, but the smoke from the NorCal wildfires is too thick, so I'll have to wait. I'll need to shorten the brake lines too, I think. And maybe fuss with the gearing/chain length.

As far as weight is concerned, this bike definitely weighs more than my old KM, but it seems like all of the weight gain is in the frame, whereas the new parts weigh considerably less than the ones on my old rig.


----------



## TommyTwoWheels (Aug 9, 2018)

*Kona Unit For Duty In The Urban Jungle*

Hey guys, great forum and resource here, I read a ton of posts before picking up my first SS, a new leftover 2016 Kona Unit that I couldn't be happier with. I swapped on a Jones H-Bar, steeper stem, a Brooks C-17, and 2.3 inch Schwalbe Big Apples, so its a bit roadier than most on here, but I'm looking forward to dragging it all over any terrain I can find. Cheers from the City of Brotherly Love!


----------



## nsd20463 (Jan 8, 2018)

*Red/orange Crave R.I.P.*

R.I.P. My indian-paintbrush colored Crave, which now (and probably at the time of the photo) has a crack in the rear right dropout. It almost made it 5000 miles.









$1350 new; 20.5 lb now, with the larger tires and rims.
i9 single-speed hubs (bzzzzz) and Stans Flow rims (29mm I.D.).
29" Nobby Nick 2.35 front and Rocket Ron 2.25 rear tires.
Absolute Black oval 30-34T chainring. Chris King 20T sprocket.
A sale-bin Deity T-Mo carbon handlebar (the best improvement I did).
N.O.S Quartz pedals. Most people hate them. They work for me.
Thompson seatpost.
A cheap stock saddle from a Giant MTB that no one liked. I tried it to see why people didn't like it (it was the long narrow width), and liked it, so it stayed.
4th place (against geared bikes) in beginner class at a local XC race.
The EBB, cranks, brakes, and that sweet carbon rigid fork are original.

The original wheels had Al spoke nipples which slowly popped one by one on the rear drive side. Eventually I replaced all the drive side with nickel nipples and things stopped breaking, but by then I'd also ordered the i9+stans wheels as a backup, and the backup was nicer.

BTW Specialized's frame warranty is pointless. They don't have any L or XL Crave frames (2 years after they stop making them!), and instead they offered a Chisel frame, which is 1) not single-speed capable, and 2) 12x148, thus incompatible with the wheels as well.

I'm on the search for a light XC-ish frame capable of single speed with a 135QR or 12x142 rear, and a 480mm rigid fork, and extra points for a 30.9 or larger seattube in order to run a dropper.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

nsd20463 said:


> I'm on the search for a light XC-ish frame capable of single speed with a 135QR or 12x142 rear, and a 480mm rigid fork, and extra points for a 30.9 or larger seattube in order to run a dropper.


Kona unit comes close, but 27.2 seatpost. I'd also begin your search for a used frame.


----------



## warpdatframe (Feb 4, 2013)

nsd20463 said:


> I'm on the search for a light XC-ish frame capable of single speed with a 135QR or 12x142 rear, and a 480mm rigid fork, and extra points for a 30.9 or larger seattube in order to run a dropper.


I just bought a Kona Big Unit frame and almost have it built up. 69 degree head angle, 31.6 post, 142 sliding dropouts, and decently light for what it is.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

warpdatframe said:


> I just bought a Kona Big Unit frame and almost have it built up. 69 degree head angle, 31.6 post, 142 sliding dropouts, and decently light for what it is.


That's what I'd like to build too.
Or an SC Chameleon.


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

nsd20463 said:


> R.I.P. My indian-paintbrush colored Crave, which now (and probably at the time of the photo) has a crack in the rear right dropout. It almost made it 5000 miles.
> 
> View attachment 1211590
> 
> ...


If you are looking for SC try the Highball AL, It ticks all your needs. Maybe hard to find but worth It!

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*Favorite bike at the moment*


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> View attachment 1211711


Oooh Barracuda!

Nice one.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

The Banjo Brothers bag is a nice accessory there. We use one on our road tandem for the stoker.

 color Kona is sweet!


TommyTwoWheels said:


> Hey guys, great forum and resource here, I read a ton of posts before picking up my first SS, a new leftover 2016 Kona Unit that I couldn't be happier with. I swapped on a Jones H-Bar, steeper stem, a Brooks C-17, and 2.3 inch Schwalbe Big Apples, so its a bit roadier than most on here, but I'm looking forward to dragging it all over any terrain I can find. Cheers from the City of Brotherly Love!


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

jamesdwebber said:


> I finally updated from a 2011 XL Karate Monkey to a 2018 XL Honzo.
> 
> 180mm XT cranks, 180F/160R XT brakes, XT pedals
> 32T OneUp oval chainring, 22T Surly Cog
> ...


I've been thinking about this category of new school MTB single speeds. The final build weight of these bikes does end up to be quite beefy, if they are steel, or even titanium. The big travel fork and the plus tires contribute significant mass as well.

Of course, the capability of these bikes has got to be worth it!

I'm going to to sit it out for a while and envision a single speed-able 27.5+ carbon boost hardtail manifesting in the future.

Meantime, I'd love to hear more about what I'm missing out on, not riding a plus size SS hardtail. Pics and words please!

I have a geared Stumpjumper plus bike which gets me down the rowdier trails for the time being. I'm a plus tire convert. My 6Fattie weighs about the same as a Honzo.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

Isn't that a describing a Salsa Woodsmoke? Not that I can wrap my head around the significantly elevated driveside chainstay.


----------



## rmrfstar (Oct 29, 2015)

First SS MTB for me. First build from frame for me too. The build process was fun. Riding is a blast. 32x20 for now.

What surprises me about SS riding is you're always going fast. Uphill fast, downhill fast, technical fast. Whenever pedaling, you're going fast. (Long flat sections is not fast, but who cares.) I'm used to a lower gear for uphill or technical terrain. Now, I need much more awareness and faster response. No time to think.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Sweet! Momentum is your friend.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

rmrfstar said:


> What surprises me about SS riding is you're always going fast. Uphill fast, downhill fast, technical fast. Whenever pedaling, you're going fast. (Long flat sections is not fast, but who cares.)


now try riding with some gearies in front of you. they shift down and spin slowly up every hill. you have to get in front of them to maintain your momentum and you usually get to the top first. when you don't, you stall out and often have to walk, causing a traffic jam behind you. so once you get in front of gearies, the pressure is on to prove that you're not just showing off.


----------



## jamesdwebber (May 10, 2013)

I got out for my first ride on the new Honzo yesterday. Wow, different game from a KM. 

First, I've got to say, I'd probably be fine still riding a more old-fashioned XC geo SS if I could find one that fit me. My old XL KM had a 120mm stem with 800mm bar just to give me enough room for standing climbing. I didn't really mind the older-school fork setup (straight steeerer, 32mm stanchion, 100mm travel), although at times, I would flex the front end a bit. But things could get dicey on descents, and I wanted a bike that I could ride pretty much everywhere I'd ride a geared machine. If I could have found a bike with the Honzo's reach (510mm), but at the KM's weight (about 25-26 lbs complete), I'd have bought it. But without investing in custom, I didn't see any options.

That being said, the Honzo climbed just as a well as the KM did, I think. In fact, the rearward distribution of weight helped me not lose traction as often as I used to when climbing. And on the way down, I felt less harried by a shorter wheelbase, steeper headtube angle, and the twitchy steering created by the long stem. So, I'll take the weight of the frame since the remaining parts weigh a little less than the old ones did on the KM.

One thing I've got to figure out, though, is the Pike's air pressures. I ran mine at the recommended settings (100psi, -8 clicks of rebound, 4 tokens). Whew. Way too firm. After reading around online, it sounds like in past years, many riders were running their Pikes well below the recommended psi levels for their weights. My friend, about my weight (170lbs), runs his at 50psi! But he's not SS-ing, so I'll experiment. All told, I felt like I would have needed to be smashing at twice my speed to use the fork well with 100psi in it.

Anyway, after one ride, I'll say that I'm excited to get the hang of the new rig. I love the low standover and the fact that I'm not all stooped over to get adequate reach for standing climbing. And, I love the stability I felt at speed. The grinding up climbs? Not that bad. Not light, but helped by the traction and the lighter wheels and such. We'll see.


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey all. New singlespeeder here. I built up a Canfield Nimble 9 with used, leftover, and PinkBike parts to keep costs down while I decide how deep I want to dive in this game.

The bits:
FRAME: 2018 Canfield Nimble 9 (XL)
FORK: RockShox Lyrik RC Charger 2 DebonAir
CRANKS: SRAM X9
CHAINRING: 28t SRAM Steel (edited - original post had a typo and said 26t)
B/B: SRAM GXP
PEDALS: Ancient Shimano SPDs
CHAIN: KMC X-10
COG: Surly 21t steel
BRAKES: Shimano XT
BRAKE ROTORS: Shimano RT-18 (180mm)
HEADSET: Cane Creek 40 Series
HANDLEBAR: Raceface Aluminum 35mm
STEM: Raceface 50mm
SEATPOST: Rock Shox Reverb w/ Fox 1x Remote Lever
GRIPS: Sant Cruz Palmdale
SADDLE: Specialized Body Geometry
HUBS: Shimano XT
SPOKES: Yep
RIMS: Old Stan's Flow (23mm internal?)
TIRES: WTB Nine Line 29x2.25

Since MTBR doesn't like my photo upload attempts, here are some Imgur links:


http://imgur.com/jlWqHap




http://imgur.com/drPMlN4


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

ThatNateDude said:


> Hey all. New singlespeeder here. I built up a Canfield Nimble 9 with used, leftover, and PinkBike parts to keep costs down while I decide how deep I want to dive in this game.
> 
> The bits:
> FRAME: 2018 Canfield Nimble 9 (XL)
> ...


Looks pretty solid, tho that 26t will be very spinny 32t next time


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

socal_jack said:


> Looks pretty solid, tho that 26t will be very spinny 32t next time


It's steep where I live. I'll probably go to a taller gear at some point but I need more time on it before I do. It would also help if the bike was lighter (it's just over 28#) and had a fork that locked out.


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

socal_jack said:


> Looks pretty solid, tho that 26t will be very spinny 32t next time


Turns out that's a typo - it's a 28t.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

ThatNateDude said:


> It's steep where I live. I'll probably go to a taller gear at some point but I need more time on it before I do. It would also help if the bike was lighter (it's just over 28#) and had a fork that locked out.


Looked like Cali in the pics, gets steep here in SoCal San Diego also but I think you'll be surprised at what yoi can do, its mostly a brain adjustment. I'm 60 and a clyde started on 32/22 my ROS9s are both 30#+


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

socal_jack said:


> Looked like Cali in the pics, gets steep here in SoCal San Diego also but I think you'll be surprised at what yoi can do, its mostly a brain adjustment. I'm 60 and a clyde started on 32/22 my ROS9s are both 30#+


That's encouraging! I could picture a 20t cog in the not-too distant future, maybe 19t later on if I'm still enjoying it. One small issue on this frame is that I'd have to find a reduced (increased?) offset chainring to be able to go any bigger - the current 28t clears the chainstay yoke by about 3mm.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

ThatNateDude said:


> That's encouraging! I could picture a 20t cog in the not-too distant future, maybe 19t later on if I'm still enjoying it. One small issue on this frame is that I'd have to find a reduced (increased?) offset chainring to be able to go any bigger - the current 28t clears the chainstay yoke by about 3mm.


I had an issue on the ROS9+ 32t would touch the yoke under extreme torque went down to a 30t but the chain was still only 3mm's or so from 29x3.0 minion which in mud sucked. Got a raceface direct mount(came with same crank but bcd), flip the chainring to get +6mm IIRC. There's a chart on the raceface website for all the combos. Pic shows the end result, plenty of room of course cog had to be moved as well with that big of a change. Might be able to do the same if that's a direct mount SRAM, looked like it.


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't think I can flip over the SRAM 'ring though. At the moment it's not an issue - lots of tire clearance, chainline is great, and it hasn't flexed enough to touch the frame.
If I go to a different 'ring, I'll just have to get one with less offset - I believe this one is a 6mm offset.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's my new (to me) bike.









Locally built frame, stuff from the last, um, 3 bikes?!? Oh, and a fork stolen from my wife's old Karate Monkey.

Los


----------



## andyjansen83 (Jul 29, 2018)

sslos said:


> Here's my new (to me) bike.
> 
> View attachment 1212660
> 
> ...


That's an awesome bike.

Is that a double toptube? Or does it only look like that in the picture?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

andyjansen83 said:


> That's an awesome bike.
> 
> Is that a double toptube? Or does it only look like that in the picture?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thanks, man! Yup, twin toptube.

Los


----------



## andyjansen83 (Jul 29, 2018)

sslos said:


> Thanks, man! Yup, twin toptube.
> 
> Los


Can you post a pic of that? Looks awesome

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

andyjansen83 said:


> Can you post a pic of that? Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Here ya go...









Los


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Have to say, the bike is brilliant. 

Let's see the bike on the trail.

It's name is Long Bow??

With a name like that, no offense intended, I would be calling it "The Bong Low".

A natural high for sure. Green too!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Apparently I haven't shared it here yet but...

The build:

Surly Krampus frame with custom powder coat
Manitou Mattoc Pro 120mm fork
White Industries Hubs laced to Sun Ringle Durroc 50mm rims (powder coated too) with Sapim Lasers
Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR 3.0"
SQ Labs 30X Carbon 16 degree handlebar
WI Headset matches the hubs (not sure I'm going to keep it?)
OneUp 170mm dropper with Wolftooth lever
XT 180mm cranks
Wheels Manufacturing Angular Contact BB
Magura Trail Brakes: 4 piston/2 piston

So much fun! I missed those big wheels and tires! Running 14 psi, Ha!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Bad ass!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

First singlespeed experience, my thumb kept looking for the shifter


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm new to SS riding too and I've found that I only reach for the shifter as I crest a hill and gain speed - looking for the next gear to go faster. I never look for it climbing.


----------



## ThatNateDude (Apr 5, 2017)

I switched out the 28t for a 30t chainring and didn't notice a huge difference in climbing difficulty (which was a relief) but I did find myself going a little faster - set several new PRs up familiar climbs.
It also motivated me to swap out the 30t 'ring I was running on my FS bike (2018 Kona Process 153 29er with a GX Eagle drivetrain) for the 32t it was originally equipped with as I was finding the 30/50 gear just easier than I wanted/needed it to be. 
As a side note for anybody wondering, the Eagle chainring with it's odd tooth profiles works just fine with my 10sp KMC chain - I was initially concerned that the tooth profiles would cause me trouble with this combination.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Snagged a used medium Spot Honey Badger belt drive SS!

I haven't weighed it either.

I've had two real rides on it. I love it. It's quite different than any bike I've ever had.

Had to change some things, as if the previous owner was taller. Oddly the handlebars were really narrow.

I switched things around and it fits great. Had to put new tubeless tires on it.

The interrupted seat tube forced me to use an old 27.2 Gravity Dropper post in the garage. I greased it up and it actually works great, and quietly, even if it is ugly.

Of course the Honey Badger doesn't care.

Had a good surprise crash going uphill on a technical trail section. The shortish chainstays really help the manuals so much that I looped-out on a step-up and ended up upside down with one foot clipped in on the Manzanita below the trail edge. Got scratched up.

The belt drive is a trip. Luckily the bottom bracket is nice and quiet and tight so I can pedal in stealth. But the second I coast, the angry bees sound of Chris King shatters the peace.

It's dry and dusty. The belt made weird sizzle after I went through extended areas of brownie mix and moon dust. It goes away after squirting water on it. It doesn't take a lot of water. Still, I was chagrined today because water was hard to come by, and "lubing" a drivetrain with water is not going to happen when every drop is precious. The sound of a dusty belt is as annoying as a dry chain.

The belt drive topic has been dealt with in detail elsewhere on these boards. So I won't go into this in depth for now.

Today's ride was all about biting the bullet and attacking one of the hardest climbs in my area on this SS to prove its merit. So I cleaned it.

According to Strava it was my 3rd best effort. The others were a minute faster on my old titanium SS. The hard section is 1.07 miles 859 feet over a 15% grade.

It felt hard, and always does I guess, and I can't draw any conclusions about belt drive. All I know for sure is that climb is nuts on an SS and it's only sheer stubbornness that gets me up without dabbing. There were a few saves I had to pull off. Those would happen on the old SS too.

The Honey Badger climbs well considering the suspension fork, 26-27# (a geuss), and the 69.5 head angle. But it can wander if I don't pay enough attention.

The Honey Badger has a good pedigree being the offspring of Spot Brand. There's a lot of room for bigger tires if I want them. Still it's not the Boost single speed I may eventually find.

No conclusions since this is only the beginning of my relationship with this bike.

I will say I have no qualms about power transfer with it. For some it would be a downside not to be able to have an eccentric chainring. I've never tried them, so I don't know what I'm missing.

But I do have a hunch that chains are crisper feeling. I might over the next weeks try a standard small after work loop on the different single speeds I have and see what happens.

Anyway, I couldn't resist this bargain. The brakes on it are kind of sucky. They're SRAM Level brakes and they don't shine like the Shimano XT brakes I am accustomed to.

The 100mm Reba fork feels wonderful, and the lock out knob is easy to reach and operate when needed.

The original stem/bar didn't fit me. Bar was narrow, stem too high (tried flipping it, and other stems/bars in the garage, but no dice).

I found a retro steel Syncros hinged stem of the right proportion. It had a 25.4 clamp. It just looks good, vs a big droopy 31.8 stem. Then I had to quickly get a wide handlebar with moderate sweep for it. I found the Soma Odin in 25.4 at 715mm wide with no rise, and 15° sweep.

Wow, this really feels good.

One more impression to add. The bottom bracket is low on this bike as well. I had a few pedal strikes in rock gardens which I'm fairly certain wouldn't have happened on my other single speeds. Not a downer at all though. I will adapt.

I like cornering this bike at speed. I worked on leaning the bike and keeping my body more upright with this geometry, and it began to gel for me. At the same time looking ahead and squaring my shoulders towards the next bend, and being ready to respond when/if the tires drift.

Single speed cornering is so different. When you've got gears you can gas it DH. Instead, we have to carry speed and be smooth.

Check out my ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/1..._source=com.lge.qmemoplus&utm_medium=referral









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bianchi Sok SS*

Thread revival!


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Joined the club and had a short shakedown ride yesterday.

2017 Nimble 9 XL
Derby i35 hoops laced to Onyx hubs
DVO Diamond 29 Boost 140
Canfield Bros. cranks
Deity cockpit
XT brakes and pedals
32/19 with Surly single speed kit
Old Gravity Dropper and saddle I had laying around


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

New bike! Fat and Single! This bike is a blast.


----------



## warpdatframe (Feb 4, 2013)

Just finished building up this bad boy, 19 pounds even.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

warpdatframe said:


> Just finished building up this bad boy, 19 pounds even.


What brake is that?


----------



## warpdatframe (Feb 4, 2013)

KCNC x7


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Just finished this up tonight, some of you may remember my 97 Rockhopper retro/klunker/party wagon build...

Well, I came across a deal on a NOS Habanero Cycles ti frame in my size, local, 26" and v brake. So I couldn't resist. Took 2lbs off the RH build in just the frame alone. Direct parts swap.

I present to you 21.5lbs of smooth fury. I freaking love it and I haven't even gotten it on the dirt yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

blaklabl said:


> Just finished this up tonight, some of you may remember my 97 Rockhopper retro/klunker/party wagon build...
> 
> Well, I came across a deal on a NOS Habanero Cycles ti frame in my size, local, 26" and v brake. So I couldn't resist. Took 2lbs off the RH build in just the frame alone. Direct parts swap.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is very nice indeed!

How wide a rear tire will fit?

I've seen these on eBay lately.

I'd enjoy even more photos.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll get some better ones tomorrow in the light, I just finished swapping everything over this evening.

So it should take up to a 2.35" tire, this is an Ikon 2.35 and I have an ENO hub that is rotated forward a bit. Still plenty of clearance in my mind, especially in AZ where we have no mud and hardly any rain.










I first saw them on eBay a while back, and for a while I was really into getting something "SS specific" so I just let it go by because I didn't want the cable stops and hanger, etc. Well, I'm over that and this was too good a deal to pass up. In fact I have been considering getting a geared rear wheel for longer trips so this will work our nicely.

The best part was that the place was literally a half mile from my office, I called up Mark the owner and he met me over there, let me ride his personal bike to check out sizing, and then I picked the one I wanted and paid a fair price for it.

Make no mistake about it, this is a Chinese titanium frame made by an aerospace contractor, but the welds are great, all the reviews I could find of Habanero over the past 20 years were super positive, and Mark was a genuinely nice guy. It's not a Moots or an Erickson, but this cost me about 1/10th of what one of those would cost and I'm happy with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ That's pretty cool. Nice cranks!

What fork is that?


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ That's pretty cool. Nice cranks!
> 
> What fork is that?


Thanks! The fork, stem and bars were all custom made by Defiance Frameworks out of Homer, Alaska.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Jack Burns said:


> I'd enjoy even more photos.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Here you go!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## road rage (Sep 28, 2018)

*Throwback gt single speed*


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

blaklabl said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that is HOT! :rockon::rockon:


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

'15 Superfly SS

Upgrades:
- Fox Evo fork 110mm
- Haven wheels
- Turbine 60 stem
- 780 Ritchey WCS Trail carbon bar
- ESI Xtra Chunky grips
- Singletrack Solutions bar ends
- XT brakes
- Next seatpost
- Wolftooth NW 19t cog
- Bonty carbon cage

23.5 lbs with pedals and rear saddle stuff. Never had a bike this light, so to me it's a rocket.









Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

That's amazing beauty. Very cool.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

*Sklar SS29*

So I was contemplating building a new SS since my current frame is a 2010 and the components are aged, misfitted, etc (which, to be frank, is kinda the best part!). I accidentally stumbled upon a 2017 Sklar 27.5+/29 frame with sliding dropouts in my size and couldn't resist. Decided to splurge a bit and make it my dream machine since SS is the bike i'm taking to the grave. Comes in exactly at 24lbs with pedals.

- Sklar frame, dark denim gray powdercoat
- Fox SC 34 Performance
- Whisky bars, seatpost
- Descendant carbon crank, 32t
- I9 275 wheelset, 24sp
- Magura MT4 brakes
- Bontrager XR3 rear, XR4 front


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sick Sklar man, I love his frames. Was about to pull the trigger on one last year when a Retrotec popped up in my area and the deal could not be passed up. Awesome whip, enjoy.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh man, I saw a gorgeous Retrotec over the weekend at a local race, those are badass!


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Klainmeister said:


> View attachment 1219144


Off the hook! :thumbsup:


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*

Here's the new new:
Oxide Longbow
Tandell fork
Chris King headset
Bitex/Ryde Edge wheels
Bontrager xr4 2.6 front/Specialized Ground Control 2.3 rear
Rotor cranks
XT brakes


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Finally got my crankset struggles figured out. Took it out for the true maiden voyage this weekend, and it all worked perfectly. Except the brakes. The brakes are crap.









Frame: Vassago VerHauen
Fork: Tandell Carbon
Crankset: Race Face Turbine Cinch, 32T
Brakes: SRAM Level TL
Wheels: DT M1700 35mm
Tires: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27.5x3"
Rear cog: Profile Design Zinger w/ 20T cog
Stem: FSA Afterburner 70mm
Bars: Salsa Salt Flat 750mm
Grips: Ergon GA3
Seatpost: Raleigh
Saddle: WTB Pure V


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Something about the Verhauen up there looks just right. Nice one.

I have SRAM Level brakes on one bike and I agree, they are crappy. Just don't feel right.

Let me add that I appreciate the parts list. I didn't do that on my builds, partly out of laziness, and partly because I wasn't sure of I was going to switch something out real soon. Maybe I'll go back and edit the old posts.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Jack Burns said:


> Something about the Verhauen up there looks just right. Nice one.


Thanks! I'm pretty happy with how it turned out too.











> I have SRAM Level brakes on one bike and I agree, they are crappy. Just don't feel right.


Yeah, they were what I had in the parts bin that was working. I don't mind the feel of them, but they just don't have enough power. Did 2000 ft of descending to start the ride (started at the top of the hill like an idiot) and almost blew through a couple of switchbacks in the process. I've got a set of XTs with a leaky caliper bleed screw that I'm going to try to rehab and install. Should be much better if I can get them functional.


----------



## LJ123 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll take it to the grave.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

LJ123 said:


> I'll take it to the grave.
> 
> View attachment 1223004


Very nice. I would keep it as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

My Simple SS, Oscar builds a sweet bike.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

My latest builds

AC Nature Boy 853








Transition PBJ (just finished it, no pics of finished bike yet)








Krampus 29+: maybe the best thing ever


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Krampus 29+: maybe the best thing ever


I totally agree!


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

El viajero









Excusez moi for putting my used steed in the midst of these wild and tamed stallions. It's a fun ride that makes me happy everyday.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My Pipedream Moxie. Finally got up the nerve to try singlespeed again. Cumberland BC isn't the most SS place, but doable. Don't laugh at my gearing, I'm old, fat, and lazy.









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> M. Don't laugh at my gearing, I'm old, fat, and lazy.


I for one will not laugh. I tried to go for a short quick hour ride while kiddo napped today on the Pugsley. I choose the wrong trail, was really struggling with the 30/18, so I swapped over to the 22/22 ratio (I'm cheating with Dingle) and that was about perfect but I am stupidly weak to need to do that....


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

*RL Mono*

My 2019 Redline MC: Spank 785 bars cut down / Vans Grips / 35mm stem /2.35 Rock Razors / Sram XX Brakes / RF chester Flats / cheap brown saddle from Amazon... Loving this thing!


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Pig of a SS but fun.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

madsweeney said:


> Pig of a SS but fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supahnoice!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

madsweeney said:


> Pig of a SS but fun.


That's not a pig...









That's a pig. (and super fun!!)


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Always evolving. Latest score is a nice Fox F100X Terralogic fork, my old man wrists needed some help sometimes...


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

My 45650b rigid conversion


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

'18 karate monkey with parts bin build (XT cranks & brakes) and 27.5x2.8 Recon + on NEXT Grip wheels.

32x18 gearing.









Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

For a loooong time I've been riding a medium karate monkey because it felt like a giant BMX bike and I loved it. Did plenty of long rides on it but usually had some longish breaks mixed in, or at least more relaxed sections of riding. This year I wanted to try some lap-based endurance races instead of single loops, and found that I was much less comfortable on later laps because the bike was so short.

Briefly looked for another old KM frame but got tired of it, and kind of decided I wanted another boost bike anyway so I could share wheels between my two MTB's. So I sold my fatbike and everything I couldn't use off the KM so I could get this bad boy.










Its pretty nice. I don't know if I am going to sell the KM frame or not yet - it has some rust under the paint and I figure it doesn't pay to strip and repaint unless I am going to keep it. Maybe I can build it back up with some of those sunrise bars someday and really lean into the BMX feel.


----------



## npridmore (Feb 14, 2013)

*Cannondale F-Si singlespeed*






























I had been sweeping the internet for a proper F-Si single-speed and had little success. Without a roadmap, I set out for the great unknown. Now that I'm at the tail end of this conversion, it has become clear why most people keep the bike geared. I hit a few bumps in the road, having to educate myself on BB30 vs PF30, finding out the B.B. shell is 83mm, pulling out a pefectly fine <500g crankset and replacing it with a 800g boat anchor to make room for the EBB 

Anyways I'm still working out some bugs, getting ready to break into the XC racing again but single speed this time. I'm just putting this up here in case someone with an F-Si needs to see that this is possible, and to answer any questions. Cheers!


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

The sunrise bars are pretty sick .. I used a set to do a cheap 1x1 build and they really make the bike!


----------



## Jasondenney (Feb 11, 2013)

Traded a bass guitar to the owner of my lbs for this new Woodsmoke. I'll make some changes to it for sure; dropper post, brakes... maybe a belt drive? Regardless, it's my first dive into the world of SS mtb and I'm pretty excited to get it out on a trail!


----------



## surfwagon (Dec 5, 2017)

How much does your Woodsmoke weigh?


----------



## Jasondenney (Feb 11, 2013)

surfwagon said:


> How much does your Woodsmoke weigh?


That's a good question and I'm not sure. I'll swing by a bike shop this week and have it weighed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Same SS. New picture. Bianchi









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Installed some beefier tires on the 2018 Monocog today. These are Bontrager XR4 Expert's that are 2.4" wide and Tubeless.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

My 1x1 Clunker parts bin build BMX bar hopper thingy: Jumping curbs and slurring words....


----------



## Jasondenney (Feb 11, 2013)

surfwagon said:


> How much does your Woodsmoke weigh?


27.0 lbs with pedals.

It's a bit heavier then I would have guessed, even for a size large. I could drop some weight with a different fork or lighter tires but apart from wanting to add dropper and a carbon bar, I'll probably just ride it the way it is for now.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

mbogosia said:


> Installed some beefier tires on the 2018 Monocog today. These are Bontrager XR4 Expert's that are 2.4" wide and Tubeless. [/QUOTE]
> 
> That's saweet! Love that color scheme!


----------



## Karate Krampus (Oct 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Karate Krampus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a painted steel stem?! It sure looks right. I like steel stems, especially on retro or steel frames. Just seems right, to me.

I've never had a Ritchey bike, but always admire them.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karate Krampus (Oct 9, 2016)

Ritchey stem in Ritchey red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

I still have no idea why MTBR absolutely insists that every photo I upload needs to be sideways.

Built this one from the frame up. Built my own wheels this time too.

Spot Rocker 27.5 Belt-drive

Onyx hubs F/R (boost) Laced to American Classic 34/38 rims

Fox Factory 32 (non step-cast)
Fox Factory Transfer Post 125mm (external)
E*Thirteen XCX crankset
Raceface Next bars 760mm with 35mm Clamp dia.
Raceface Turbine stem 35mm
Magura MT4 brakes
Gates belt drive 42x24 drivetrain
Chromag Lynx DT Saddle


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

austinTRON said:


> View attachment 1236135
> 
> 
> I still have no idea why MTBR absolutely insists that every photo I upload needs to be sideways.
> ...


Nice bike! Are you taking pics with an iphone? Only time I ever had issue was with one of those, had to start previewing on desktop and rotating before uploading


----------



## Utahbikemike (Sep 11, 2014)

Just got my new SS built for the year. Coming from a large 08 KM and wanted something lighter. It ended up being like 23lbs 5oz when I was done with it. Waiting for some better weather to take it out. Dropped like 5lbs off my previous bike. Thinking about trying some lighter tires but we'll get there eventually

Specialized crave SL large
Fact carbon fork
SLX cranks
eBay chainring, 34t
eBay cog 20t
eBay carbon seatpost
Avenair carbon saddle
Bontrager carbon bars
Raceface Chester stem
Wtb i29 rims
DT Swiss comp spokes
BHS hubs
DHF 2.5wt
Ardent 2.4


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Dec 30, 2003)

*SStache*

Just converted my 2017 Trek Stache 5 to SS. Really looking forward to riding this thing


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

JohnnyPedals said:


> Just converted my 2017 Trek Stache 5 to SS. Really looking forward to riding this thing


Less is more or less.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

*Marin Gravel/Dirt SS*









Realized I never posted this bad boy. Swapped an old All City Dropout for this Marin Nicasio SS last spring. Short rundown on the specs:

Frame & Fork: Marin 4130 Steel w/ Sliding Dropouts
Wheels: WTB Rims with SRAM Hubs w/ WTB Byway 650b Tires
Drivetrain: SRAM Apex Cranks w/ 39T Endless Odd 1 Chainring and 16T Surly Cog
Brakes: Promax Render R Brakes w/ Shimano Road Levers
Cockpit: Dajia Farbars w/ Shellacked Cotton Tape, Paul Boxcar Stem

Used it as a commuter this past summer and got into some gravel events with it in the fall. This bike eats up miles pretty comfortably if not always quickly. Great training/commuting bike in this format.


----------



## surfwagon (Dec 5, 2017)

How much does the Stache 5 weigh as a SS?


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Dec 30, 2003)

surfwagon said:


> How much does the Stache 5 weigh as a SS?


Haven't weighed it. But definitely dropped over a pound. The bike feels so lively now, especially in the back. Really scoots forward and pops off rocks. I Feel Trek should have made this thing an SS from the start(or at least offer an SS model). Also not running the stock wheels , running IBIS 938.

JP


----------



## Utahbikemike (Sep 11, 2014)

Utahbikemike said:


> Just got my new SS built for the year. Coming from a large 08 KM and wanted something lighter. It ended up being like 23lbs 5oz when I was done with it. Waiting for some better weather to take it out. Dropped like 5lbs off my previous bike. Thinking about trying some lighter tires but we'll get there eventually
> 
> Specialized crave SL large
> Fact carbon fork
> ...


Buddy hooked me up with a set of XTR m985 brakes and i swapped out the grips to a set of lizard skin grips. It's down to 22lb 10oz. Can't wait to get this thing out


----------



## Brewskis (Feb 17, 2012)

Third and favorite singlespeed so far!


----------



## surfwagon (Dec 5, 2017)

Pivot LES? I like bike that a lot!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*

New paint

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stack n Reach (Feb 13, 2019)

*Winter Commuter*

Kona Unit, Reba, Nokian studs and Fenders!


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

My new Pipedream Moxie

Running 33x20
29x2.6 front
29x2.4 rear
Both on i35 rims
160mm (needs dropping to 150) pikes
Boost spacing front and back










Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfwagon (Dec 5, 2017)

So awesome! Nicely done


----------



## Grgritss (Jul 31, 2017)

Nearly finished this bike. Ordered the frame for my single speed gravel bike today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2019)

Grgritss said:


> Nearly finished this bike. Ordered the frame for my single speed gravel bike today.


Which frame did you grab?


----------



## Grgritss (Jul 31, 2017)

NAU83 said:


> Which frame did you grab?


 Bought a used Wabi classic of off eBay .


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is my 2019 Soma Juice.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

erb16 said:


> Here is my 2019 Soma Juice.


This Soma gets a "Super Nice" rating ( according to GMBN rules ), not just because it's awesome, but also because the photo is well composed, drivetrain forward, with the pedal at 3 o'clock.

It's a little unclear, due to file compression though. I can't tell what any of the parts are exactly.

Is that an MRD fork? Great colors.

That's a sweet ride. Probably Shimano brakes.

Looks like the weather where I live.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry for the poor photo quality, but it's the only one I have of the bike. That photo is actually from last summer after I finished building the bike. It is about 45*F here right now and raining. The bike is a bit different now as I got a new wheelset and made a change to the fit because I was experiencing lower back pain even during short rides.

I bought a new MRP fork to replace the one in the photo because the steerer was too short and I couldn't get the bars high enough. The old fork was 1 1/8" straight steerer so while I was at it I ordered the new fork with a tapered steerer to allow the use of a EC lower headset cup for extra front end height. I cut the steerer with room for more spacers and added a Thomson riser stem to replace the 0deg Thomson that it was built with. Expensive fit mods but worth it as I really enjoy the ride of the frame.

The new wheelset is a Stans Arch MK3 with the Neo Ultimate SS rear hub and std Neo 15x100 front hub. The stiffness gained through the tapered and thru axle fork was noticable and the added volume from the wider rim was welcome.

Here is the "build sheet"......

2019 Soma Juice size L
MRP Rock Solid fork tapered steerer 15x100 axle
SLX M7000 crank
32t Wolftooth oval
XTR BB
XTR race pedals
Thomson 60MM riser stem
Thomson Trail carbon handlebar
XT M785 brakes
Wolftooth 18,19 or 20T cog depending on recent beer consumption 
Thomson Elite 0 offset seatpost
WTB Volt Team TI rail saddle
Maxxis Ikon 2.2 tires for summer, Forekaster 2.35 for damp winter trails


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Got tired of the chameleon and built this up.

Stanton switchback
Pike 160mm
Dtswiss on onyx hubs
Rest doesn't matter much









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

madsweeney said:


> Got tired of the chameleon and built this up.
> 
> Stanton switchback
> Pike 160mm
> ...


Love the paint job. It reminds me of the old Kleins.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris(NJ) (Mar 30, 2011)

Only thing i've changed is flipping the stem. New tires by next week. Then just want to go to a carbon or matte seatpost b/c I don't like the contrast between it and the frame.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*

I had a custom head badge made. It's my dogs paw and his name.








That's him after getting too close to the back wheel on a ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

That's bad ass man!


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Good stuff all around, brother. Frame?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

*Canfield R1ot*


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

My "new" steel SS minus the grips.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

And just for kicks, my steel SS belt gravel bike that I just raced to 2nd place this past weekend.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Zerort said:


> My "new" steel SS minus the grips.





Zerort said:


> And just for kicks, my steel SS belt gravel bike that I just raced to 2nd place this past weekend.


What frames are those? I don't recognize either, but that Green sticker is hard to miss.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Both of those deserve a lot more description  Lovely looking bikes


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

What's the saddle bag on the Assassin? 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Both are bikes I designed a few years ago. I wanted to sell the frames but life got in the way and my other business took over my time.

I have business contacts in Taiwan and found a welder/ bike maker. Then I powder coat them here in Michigan.

Both are Reynolds 853 steel tubing for the main triangle. Paragon machine drop outs.

As for the saddle bag, it's a Topeak.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Both look awesome 👍

How did you find racing the CX/ Gravel bike SS? I'd imagine you are at a massive disadvantage unless it is reasonably hilly???


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

I ran 55/20 gearing. I literally walked away from geared bikes on the flats and small rollers. 

It took a toll on me during long sustained climbing, and I had to walk 2 hills that had sections of 20% gradients as I just couldn't turn the cranks anymore. But those were probably less than 1 minute of walking. 

I beat the 1st place woman by a few seconds and I'm not the strongest rider. So SS is not a hindrance to that sort of riding but I personally wouldn't use it in a super strong field of geared riders or over long distance races say over 40 miles.


----------



## Pjm1969 (Nov 4, 2015)

My newly re-built steel peace 9r


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally got r dun. Still not sure on the year, but it’s a Gary Fisher “Rig” SS. Had my local trusty shop build up some Velocity Blunt SS rims to a set of Hadley hubs (rear singlespeed specific). Overall impression on maiden voyage is that this bike is FREAKING AMAZING on climbs and twitchy sprinty sections. Insanely fun bike!!!

Would be really amazing if I could upload pictures, but this website has a retardo-balls piece of crap 1998 spec image uploader which only yields (for me) a 3% success rate. So please use your imagination as to how awesome this bike looks.

Freaking gay on the image uploader fail. Seriously. Lameballs. This is the 21st century.


----------



## FatDirt (Sep 11, 2014)

Salsa Timberjack (size LG)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

A few updates since I last posted. Hope SS hubs, WTB Asym. i35 rims p, Hope’s new EVO cranks.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

An oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## ShogunSX (Feb 22, 2015)

Figured I would post my Trek Superfly SS here before I put gears on it. It's been a fun SS ride but time to switch it up and make it a 1x11. (XT groupsets are so cheap right now)

Upgraded a few bits:

Ibis 740 bars (from my Mojo3)
Ibis 50mm stem (from my Mojo3)
Deore brakes
Stock Bontrager wheels
Sensus Grips
Thompson seatpost
Specialized Toupe TI saddle
XT Cranks
XTR Pedals
Chris king 18t cog
Raceface 32t chainring
Michelin Wild Grip'r - Front
Michelin Wild Race'r - Rear


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Gone racing... 









Changes from the last time I posted the bike:
- upped the gearing to 32x18 (still too low for winning races, but my legs can't handle more yet)
- Ti seatpost
- swapped the saddle
- 29" wheels with 2.6" tires

Brakes are still junk (got a bit of sticky piston action in the heat yesterday), fork still hasn't killed me, frame is still awesome

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ you can't race that, it's steel and therefore heavy! 

I finally got my frame back and decided to clear it this time. Looks pretty cool. It's good to have my SS back!


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ you can't race that, it's steel and therefore heavy!


Well, I did lose the race...to three other people on steel bikes :lol:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ you can't race that, it's steel and therefore heavy!
> 
> I finally got my frame back and decided to clear it this time. Looks pretty cool. It's good to have my SS back!
> 
> ...


It looks great.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Rod said:


> It looks great.


+1 I don't think I've ever seen a clear coated fillet brazed frame. Super cool. What is it?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks. It's a custom frame. It just had a repair done on the chainstay so it was stripped anyway. I went for the raw steel look this time. I like the way it came out, pretty cool.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

just before...









sh_t happened...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Trail-side potato chip, bummer. Now you have an excuse to upgrade though.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

It'll straighten out with a good truing. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

Repost from Commuter forum, anyway a
my SS!
Other incarnations soon...

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=14226463

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Not the best pictures but here's my Niner One9 RDO single speed.

Niner RDO carbon seatpost
Niner carbon wheels
Sram XX crank
Easton carbon stem
Easton carbon handlebar
Enve MTB Fork (Love these!)


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

sprocket47 said:


> View attachment 1270245
> 
> 
> Enve MTB Fork (Love these!)


What other rigid forks have you ridden to compare? I am about to go back to a Reba if I can't find magic! Owned a Niner, White Brothers, On-One and several steel forks previously.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

kustomz said:


> What other rigid forks have you ridden to compare? I am about to go back to a Reba if I can't find magic! Owned a Niner, White Brothers, On-One and several steel forks previously.


I'm probably not the best source for a comparison review since I've only ridden a couple of straight steel rigid forks in the past and have had front suspension for the past several years until recently moving to a new state which pushed for a change for the trails in the area.

I replaced a SID xx world cup RockShox with the Enve and I was prepared for a very harsh transition but I was pleasantly surprised. These are compliant, provide great control, and have amazing absorbing characteristics, especially for the type of trails I ride with a lot of roots and short hard climbs. Plus they're crazy light which is great when popping the front tire up and over logs or rocks. Also, I'm a big guy at 6'4"/250# and I have absolute confidence to ride hard on this fork.

...plus they look awesome!

Hope that helps.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

sprocket47 said:


> View attachment 1270245
> 
> View attachment 1270247
> 
> ...


Does the updated niner ebb hold well? I'm looking at a frame of theirs but skill skeptical of the ebb's.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Mighty Matt said:


> Does the updated niner ebb hold well? I'm looking at a frame of theirs but skill skeptical of the ebb's.


I ran both the single-bolt and v2 (double-bolt) Niner EBB's on a SIR9 frame. Both were awesome/trouble free. I used a torque wrench to avoid over-tightening the bolts...

My latest acquisition is a TwinSix Ti frame with a Wheels Manufacturing EBB. Haven't decided if I'm going with 650b or 29er wheels yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Specialized Crave SL


----------



## endre (Jul 3, 2004)

SURLY ICT 2020 SE SS S








.​


----------



## endre (Jul 3, 2004)

SURLY ICT 2020 SS


----------



## endre (Jul 3, 2004)

SURLY ICT SS







​


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

endre said:


> SURLY ICT SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given the color of that bike, I feel justified in saying "what a pig"! And that's a good thing.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

NDD said:


> Given the color of that bike, I feel justified in saying "what a pig"! And that's a good thing.


Which one? The first one, second one, or the third?


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Which one? The first one, second one, or the third?


I like them all.


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)

Such a nice color for the Surly!

Here is my 2SoulsCycles Quarterhorse:


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

My RSD Middlechild currently a 29er but with the softer trail conditions I'm 27+ curious.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!*

some new bits. 34t race face chain ring. 20t King cog. i was running 32:19.

new hoops and meats. derby AM 35/30i and 2.6 XR4 tires.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ pick didn't load for me


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

jct said:


> some new bits. 34t race face chain ring. 20t King cog. i was running 32:19.
> 
> new hoops and meats. derby AM 35/30i and 2.6 XR4 tires.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Been without a "road" single speed for a few years now.
Decided to lose a kilo of extraneous componentry from the Secteur. 
From 1x9 and carbon Zipp bars to 45/19 and alloy FSA bars that haven't been crushed by the stem clamp


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Retrotec


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ that's killer! Beautiful bike!


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

See if you can get the brake adjusters matched in blue and you'll be dialed. Love the curved blade fork!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

kustomz said:


> See if you can get the brake adjusters matched in blue and you'll be dialed. Love the curved blade fork!


Good idea!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ that's killer! Beautiful bike!


Thanks, really happy with the ride. Curtis was great to work with, highly recommended.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

I moved to Pennsylvania just before this whole quarantine situation started and sold most of my bikes as part of the process, with the plan to get new ones once I settled in. The one I did keep was the singlespeed, and I've been enjoying it so much on the trails here that I decided to give it a bit of an upgrade rather than buying a whole new full squish bike. Put a little boing boing on the front and some bling bling in a few other places, and it feels like a whole new bike.









Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfwagon (Dec 5, 2017)

yzedf said:


> My RSD Middlechild currently a 29er but with the softer trail conditions I'm 27+ curious.


I have the same bike in titanium. It's been really fun. I'm running 32t 20t with a 140mm fork


----------



## Ginz (Jan 28, 2004)

In the early 2000s, Wade of Vulture Cycles saved a few of these Humu Humus from a scrap heap and shipped them off to a few forum members. This one landed here with me in Philadelphia.

It's been a bare frame for at least the last ten years. I was recently inspired to resurrect it with mostly scavenged parts. Bars, headset and stem are original.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Yes! Super cool! I love old Kona's, and a Klunker to boot! Good story.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

I am back on a rigid SS, been on a geared, squishy fork hard tail hiatus 2012-2019, with no MTB over the last year. Really, it much MTB since 2015, Right thumb surgery, torn tendon and life.

Traded my cyclocross/gravel bike straight across for this drop bar El Mariachi - there on my pedals and seat post.

Always loved the El Mariachi, have a 2007 in the garage for my wife. This bike is loved, big tires, one gear. Not sure I will keep the Woodchippers, May throw my Bend bar on but rolling like this for a little bit anyways.

Nice to be back in this quirky segment. Had so much fun on my Karate Monkey 2008-2012.

Now, to get back into SS shape. When people ask where all the other gears are, I'll tell them 'social distancing'.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I haven't posted this one in a while. It's a 2009 Kona Unit with a twice-cracked and twice-repaired drive side slider, an added dropper cable exit and cable guides and golden yellow powder coat. Other than that, it has a PNW Coast suspension dropper :thumbsup:, 35mm carbon rims, Huck Norris inserts and some new single-clamp Oury grips.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

251 said:


> View attachment 1333385
> 
> 
> I haven't posted this one in a while. It's a 2009 Kona Unit with a twice-cracked and twice-repaired drive side slider, an added dropper cable exit and cable guides and golden yellow powder coat. Other than that, it has a PNW Coast suspension dropper , 35mm carbon rims, Huck Norris inserts and some new single-clamp Oury grips.


Sweet ride.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Still loving my old 2011...


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

251 said:


> View attachment 1333385
> 
> 
> I haven't posted this one in a while. It's a 2009 Kona Unit with a twice-cracked and twice-repaired drive side slider, an added dropper cable exit and cable guides and golden yellow powder coat. Other than that, it has a PNW Coast suspension dropper :thumbsup:, 35mm carbon rims, Huck Norris inserts and some new single-clamp Oury grips.


Nice 'n rigid! My first SS MTB was a Kona. Soft spot in my heart.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

It's a Kingdom Vendetta Custom. My first one-gear foray, so don't make fun of my prelim gearing, please.  

It rides, probably, every bit as nice as it looks. (Read: Notably more compliant than my two previous steel hardtails, ideal in every other regard.) I've gotten two rides on it, the second with it dialed in was 49mi/4200'/8:10 with lots of chunky descending. A thorough test which it handled with aplomb and I survived. It's a really bitchin' bike, and the SS thing? Fun and quiet!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

A quick forestry road blast today.
9degC autumnal rain.
1:50hr, 30km, 700m.

Started getting chilly about 1:20hr in.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

She&I said:


> It's a Kingdom Vendetta Custom. My first one-gear foray, so don't make fun of my prelim gearing, please.
> 
> It rides, probably, every bit as nice as it looks. (Read: Notably more compliant than my two previous steel hardtails, ideal in every other regard.) I've gotten two rides on it, the second with it dialed in was 49mi/4200'/8:10 with lots of chunky descending. A thorough test which it handled with aplomb and I survived. It's a really bitchin' bike, and the SS thing? Fun and quiet!


I would not give a second thought to your gearing, you rode an 8hr outing, almost 50 miles. On a singlespeed. Sounds like your gearing is fine to me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

That Vendetta looks good! I just keep thinking that it needs a rigid fork ...  

And gearing? For me, it is about right when I don't have to walk much. Others might have other priorities.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not sure if i've posted in this thread, if i have the SS i'm riding is a different animal as originally posted.

i came into this chum bucket red 2007 KM back in 2015 from a relative who could no longer ride due to a severe injury. (see the dent on the top tube) it was originally built as a SS but with the OEM surly rims and wheels, avid mechanical discs and some surly bar with somewhat radical back-sweep.

the only components on the bike when as was shipped to me from pueblo, CO are the ritchey headset, brake rotors, OEM seatpost and bottom bracket. and the seatpost collar.

the wheels are hand built by my LBS using WTB I29 asym rims laced to a hope pro 4 SS hub and a no-name front hub from my KHS solo one. tires are 29 x 2.4 conti trail kings.

the 780mm marin handlebar, 80mm "syncros" stem and 32T marin branded crankset are all take offs from my hawk hill.

the fork is a pace carbon thing my buddy had laying around and its brakes are the cheapo shimanos marin spec'ed on the HH in 2017.

i mainly ride this bike on the easy-intermediate trails of SF's golden gate park and have taken it to mt tam and the marin headlands from my front door. my 140/120 HH is for the trails that shake my fillings out; i'm not into suffering for fun much any more.

nonetheless, i am going to ride the monkey until it dies or i'm too old and weak to ride it.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

shekky said:


> not sure if i've posted in this thread, if i have the SS i'm riding is a different animal as originally posted.
> 
> i came into this chum bucket red 2007 KM back in 2015 from a relative who could no longer ride due to a severe injury. (see the dent on the top tube) it was originally built as a SS but with the OEM surly rims and wheels, avid mechanical discs and some surly bar with somewhat radical back-sweep.
> 
> ...


If it is still operational, check out camp tamarancho in... well, Marin somewhere. Too far to ride from your door I'd guess, but awesome singletrack!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ sweet


----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

Yo Eddy single speed, first day!


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Interesting bike! Do those spokes dampen out trail vibrations?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

MaineLotus said:


> Yo Eddy single speed, first day!


oooooh la la!!! Very pretty


----------



## MaineLotus (Jun 27, 2016)

kustomz said:


> Interesting bike! Do those spokes dampen out trail vibrations?


Yes, quite a bit, very forgiving.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

GreenLightGo said:


> I am back on a rigid SS, been on a geared, squishy fork hard tail hiatus 2012-2019, with no MTB over the last year. Really, it much MTB since 2015, Right thumb surgery, torn tendon and life.
> 
> Traded my cyclocross/gravel bike straight across for this drop bar El Mariachi - there on my pedals and seat post.
> 
> ...


W/ 17deg 740mm Salsa Bend Bar deluxe. I like this setup a bit more off-road.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

Posted it in the Surly Forum and forgot to post it here!









Pugsley!


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

New custom singlespeed frame. Only one ride so far, but it's pretty great. Went with a higher bottom bracket and a 66 degree head angle (that's taking some getting used to)


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*Old Bikes Keep Rolling*


----------



## Gurdygurds (Jun 12, 2011)

This is the 3rd Monocog that I've owned over the years. First one was a one of the old green 26 inch which I sold to get a blue 29er. Sold that one when I needed the money and picked up this latest one in 2011 for $499 out the door. These Monocogs have called out to me from the beginning being so simple and inexpensive. Just put these Nitto handlebars on it that I stole from my beach cruiser. Love it.Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on FlickrUntitled by Six Pound Cat, on FlickrUntitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

My first Single Speed...I recently bought a used Specialized Crave SL, added some new bars and a SID Brain. Hot and humid ride today in Middle Georgia.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I wouldn't mind a rigid Crave as an XC race bike.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Feels good to be back on a Honzo. this build was thought about for about a month before I pulled the trigger on a new old stock frame. I love the British racing green colorway of the 2019 year model and luckily I was able to find one. 
fox 34 step cast 120mm
Chris king Hubs Flow Rims 
XT crank and bb from my broken Banshee
headset from my broken banshee
Bars are now enve m5 flat 
since this pic I have put a one up dropper

Note the old 8 speed tt shifter on paul thumbie to activate the lockout on the fox 34


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

maximo said:


> Feels good to be back on a Honzo. this build was thought about for about a month before I pulled the trigger on a new old stock frame. I love the British racing green colorway of the 2019 year model and luckily I was able to find one.
> fox 34 step cast 120mm
> Chris king Hubs Flow Rims
> XT crank and bb from my broken Banshee
> ...


Looks great !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

tri-tele said:


> View attachment 1347395


Owned a couple of Monkeys and enjoyed them all.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

Really loving this bike. Feels way more comfortable than my FS geared rig.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

She&I said:


> It's a Kingdom Vendetta Custom. My first one-gear foray, so don't make fun of my prelim gearing, please.
> 
> It rides, probably, every bit as nice as it looks. (Read: Notably more compliant than my two previous steel hardtails, ideal in every other regard.) I've gotten two rides on it, the second with it dialed in was 49mi/4200'/8:10 with lots of chunky descending. A thorough test which it handled with aplomb and I survived. It's a really bitchin' bike, and the SS thing? Fun and quiet!


I just ordered a Vendetta custom with sliding dropouts, with the intention of making it a single speed. It'll be my first titanium and first SS and I'm super excited. I'll post here when it's built. The wait is gonna be tough. How long did yours take to ship?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrheeee (Sep 27, 2012)

*94 GT Karakoram*

FB Marketplace find that needed a good amount of work! Converted it to SS and took it out on the trails for the first time today.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

NordieBoy said:


> I wouldn't mind a rigid Crave as an XC race bike.


It's a fun bike


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

here is the most recent version of my monkey. i recently had new wheels built for it; WTB i-29 asyms around a hope rear hub and the front hub scavenged from my solo-1. the bike also runs 29 x 2.4 conti trail kings at about 22-24 psi. the 760 mm bar is a take off from my now-sold hawk hill, as are the cranks and even the 80 mm stem.

there is no way i will ever put a suspension fork on this bike-it'll just ruin it.

riding this bike even just five miles will cure whatever's illin' you, i swear.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Love those rims, rock solid and reliable!


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

kona unit 2015 650B-ed


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Kisherceg said:


> kona unit 2015 650B-ed


^ That's sweet. The last 'good' year (geometry wise). Great color. I hardly ever see the 2015's.

I dig it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## grc77 (Feb 9, 2019)

*Chameleon C build...*

Sharing my Santa Cruz Chameleon C build... bought it earlier in the year. Moved a OneUp V2 over to replace a Reverb in my FS and got the Transfer to go with the fork's kashima... looks great. Had moved some cheap wheels over from a Timberjack and after issues with tubeless setup and the freehub, I just said screw it and pulled the trigger on a pair of Reserves. So through all this I think I am finally calling it complete and sharing specs and pics...

Total blast to ride. Comes it at 26.3 lbs w/ pedals. Have had some tensions issues, but after with the first ride with the new wheels was all good.. knock on wood. Happy riding...

Key specs:

Fox 34 Factory FIT Fork
Santa Cruz Reserve 27.5 37mm wheels w/ DT Swiss hubs
Maxxis Recon 2.8"
SRAM Guide RS brakes
Fox Transfer dropper w/ Wolftooth ReMote
Deity Copperhead 35mm stem
Deity Skywire 15mm carbon bar
SRAM GX crankset w/ 34t chainring
Endless Bike Co 19t cog
Cane Creek headset
Deity Circuit seatclamp
WTB Silverado Pro saddle
Shimano SPD M540 pedals
Evil Palmela grips
Surly SS Conversion Kit
Additional bling from KustomCaps


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

Custom frame up build last week...


----------



## kyoshojoe (Aug 23, 2020)

*Niner ONE 9 RDO*

Just started out single speed. Have done 2 local single track runs. Climbs like a rabbit @ just under 20 lbs. It's a beast and I don't know if I'll ever go back to the dark side! (gears + fs).


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

socal_jack said:


>


How does a single speed keep tension on a rear suspension?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> How does a single speed keep tension on a rear suspension?


With that tensioner hanging off the derailleur mount.

I'm going to use a short cage rear mech with a clutch. Probably Shimano Zee.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

NordieBoy said:


> With that tensioner hanging off the derailleur mount.
> 
> I'm going to use a short cage rear mech with a clutch. Probably Shimano Zee.


Paul Melvin works well too. I use one on one of my current rides and have done so successfully on others.

Looks great BTW

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

kyoshojoe said:


> Just started out single speed. Have done 2 local single track runs. Climbs like a rabbit @ just under 20 lbs. It's a beast and I don't know if I'll ever go back to the dark side! (gears + fs).


Awesome bike


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

From today ride.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't forget, Shimano has the Alfine tensioner for about $25 average.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Single pivot bikes also don't have much change in chain length you'll see a couple in the hub gear thread.
I have a 2004 giant NRS1 composite frame in the shed i was toying with the idea of SS it


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Just finished this build today. Waiting to get a matching purple top headset but settled with this because my local shop had it.

Kingdom Vendetta custom
Rockshox Pike Ultimate 140mm
Stan's Flow MK3 rims laced to Hope Pro4 
BikeYoke Revive dropper
Maxxis Dissector/Rekon 27.5x2.4" tires
Hope Tech3 E4 brakes
32t chainring, 16t cog










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

great looking ride. never tried hope brakes, might have to at some point.

Very...British. where do you put the flagon of ale?


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

planetx88 said:


> great looking ride. never tried hope brakes, might have to at some point.
> 
> Very...British. where do you put the flagon of ale?


Bottle mounts on the bottom of the downtube with one of those big cages!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyoshojoe (Aug 23, 2020)

Bacon Fat said:


> Awesome bike


Thanks. Still figuring out the whole clip your feet on the pedals which leads to, "pedal or die" on the steeps. I do climb faster, but mostly because I'm scared I'll fall over and die.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

2020 Canfield N9 size M static 
RS Pike Ultimate
WTB i35/Origin hubs
SRAM Guide RSC
One up 180mm Dropper..think I should go to a 210mm
Tire F 2.6 Specialized Butcher Grid Trail, R 2.6 Eliminator BLCK Diamond
Spank 31mm Stem
Ragley wiser bar.
old school SLX cranks
34t Wolf tooth Oval ring
21T endless cog
SRAM 8 speed chain
Chromag Link DT saddle

surprisingly less then 28lb and a absolute shred machine from flats to fairly steep. The N9 frame is really compliant and 2.6 inch tires on 35mm rims can be run at such low pressure.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Just built up an eno hub to get rid of the tensioner on my cx bike. Currently running 38x18.









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bianchi Drop bar*

My bike is probably buried somewhere in this thread several years ago, but it has undergone a transformation anyway so here it is again. Rigid, drop bar adventure bike.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

*Sklar V2 and Traitor Crusade*

Made some big changes to the Sklar, mainly the paint job and a SID up front instead of the F34. Much improved!









Just recently built up a NOS Traitor Crusade 58cm frame, went flatbar this time with an oval ring and some hunt wheels. An awesome around town ripper.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Klainmeister said:


> Made some big changes to the Sklar, mainly the paint job and a SID up front instead of the F34. Much improved!
> 
> View attachment 1364637
> 
> ...


Love that first one. I'm not familiar with the brand but it looks sweet. I like the gold chain, fancy chainring and I see a fellow flat peddler like myself. Looks like green pins in the pedals?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I had a small issue with the drive-side slider on my '09 Unit. It cracked for the third time. This time I sketched out a new slider, had it laser cut from stainless plate, and brazed it into the frame with the help of a friend. It's not repainted yet, but it seems to be working. I'm leaning towards the same safety yellow powder coat, but I've also been thinking about a something subtle, like fuschia.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Excellent, nice repair!


----------



## annoying crack (Jan 15, 2010)

251 said:


> I had a small issue with the drive-side slider on my '09 Unit. It cracked for the third time. This time I sketched out a new slider, had it laser cut from stainless plate, and brazed it into the frame with the help of a friend. It's not repainted yet, but it seems to be working. I'm leaning towards the same safety yellow powder coat, but I've also been thinking about a something subtle, like fuschia.
> 
> View attachment 1366745


Did you also get all the bosses removed? Or what is going on on the rest of the frame (top tube, seat stays, seat tube)?

Nice repair!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

annoying crack said:


> Did you also get all the bosses removed? Or what is going on on the rest of the frame (top tube, seat stays, seat tube)?
> 
> Nice repair!


Thanks, yep we removed the cable stops for the derailleur cables. They were just brazed on and came off pretty easily. The cable stop on the top tube near the head tube kept snagging my shorts on climbs, so it had to go, and the rest didn't make much sense without that one.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Took the gears off the Jones









Jones 29 Diamond / Unicrown (135qr front and back)
Goma 2.4 on WTB i35 back, Dirt Wizard on Rabbit Hole in front
32t oval ring, 20t cog


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Only the frame is original. Everything else has been updated on this bike. Still love it.


----------



## macgoohan (Mar 8, 2007)

*2009 Kona Big Unit*

Fresh build, picked up yesterday:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ 2009 fresh build?! Thank. You. Covid! 

I love old Kona's, pretty cool!


----------



## Lela's Dad (Jun 2, 2011)

I love my single speed. It's a 2013 Salsa Spearfish , full suspension, with an Alfine tensioner to account for the rear suspension. Climbs anything I have the power for. Descents are just fun. I used to run it geared, but it's better this way.

2013 Salsa Spearfish aluminum, 100/80 front/rear suspension
Hope Tech X2 brakeset
PNW externally routed dropper post with Loam lever
SRAM Rise 60 wheelset
DHF2 2.3 front tire
Aggressor 2.3 rear tire
XX1 crankset
Problem Solvers Zinger conversion kit for XD rear
Specialized Phenom 153 seat, half-broken


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

Great looking ride. I've owned quite a few FS single speeds using a Paul Melvin. I've also owned a Milk Money. 

As far as I'm concerned, SS makes everything better!

I have two bikes at the moment. A 29er HT SS and a Santa Cruz Superlight SS. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

hsakkire said:


> Great looking ride. I've owned quite a few FS single speeds using a Paul Melvin. I've also owned a Milk Money.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, SS makes everything better!
> 
> ...


What year is the Superlight?


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

It's the Gen 3 26er. I can't remember but roughly 2012. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

Kona HUMUHUMU - NUKUNUKU - A - PUA'A
Recently acquired. It will get a total tear down and rebuild.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

whitecoyote said:


> Kona HUMUHUMU - NUKUNUKU - A - PUA'A
> Recently acquired. It will get a total tear down and rebuild.
> View attachment 1908564


^ That's sweet, keep us posted on what you do with it!


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Esker Japhy. Love this thing.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Test rode this. I think I need it. Sycip 27.5










First experience with a belt drive. I think I like it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The pithy little one speed automatic...








Dirtin's never been so freakin good!


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

2010 Jabberwocky


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I saw a Kona like that on Craigslist about 5 years ago and wished I had the coin to get it - what a great clunker build!! 
Kona has style....


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

one incredible donkey said:


> 2010 Jabberwocky
> 
> View attachment 1912455


Great looking! It looks like what my 2007 Army green Mrs. V looked like in her heyday. Now she is set up as the grocery getter, tag-a-long bike for my daughter (one of those 1/2 bikes that connect to the seatpost so the little one can tag-a-long on canal rides) and will be my son's college bike next year. I will never get rid of it. Too many great memories and miles on that thing. When I had her built up, I also had a white fork and it just makes the bike 'pop' as they say.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Some beautiful bikes in this thread! To bring the tone down a bit, there's my odd contraption, in full winter mode with the mudguards and lights.

Home built frame from super cheapo 1.2mm mild steel, 26" wheels, 22:12 gear ratio (now on 22:14 with 152mm cranks instead), cheapo eBay carbon forks, very high BB (almost level with hub axles), 65.5 head angle to try and stop me going OTB!

My new frame from IKEA arrived the other day though, looking forward to getting the time to get stuck in with it...


----------



## glidewaves (Feb 10, 2011)

Love my GT Zaskar 9er. FS super light and super fast. I've recently ditched the tensioner as well.


----------



## Lela's Dad (Jun 2, 2011)

glidewaves said:


> Love my GT Zaskar 9er. FS super light and super fast. I've recently ditched the tensioner as well.
> View attachment 1912533


Are you having any chain length issues without the tensioner on your shocked bike? I have one on my Salsa Spearfish, but it doesn't look clean and I wouldn't mind losing it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the Zaskar, is it a URT? I didn't think it was, but it must be if you're not running a jockey wheel type tensioner.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

chuckha62 said:


> I'm not familiar with the Zaskar, is it a URT? I didn't think it was, but it must be if you're not running a jockey wheel type tensioner.


Yep, cranks on swingarm.


----------



## glidewaves (Feb 10, 2011)

To Lela's Dad, I don't have any chain travel issues. I thought I might which is why I started with the tensioner. And, to reply to chuckha62 as well, I think it's a URT in the traditional sense, if you notice the picture the bottom bracket hangs below the lower pivot (standard headset bearings, easy to service btw) and therefore there is never any fluctuation in chain length as the rear shock is compressed. That said you never see it mentioned on all of the URT articles out there. I honestly don't know of any other bike designed exactly like this and find it hard to believe that the ss camp hasn't figured this out. I found the bike on CL for $1000 barely ridden. I think it's somewhat of an obscure model and GT doesn't have much cachè in today's market. But if you can find one and take the time to set it up you'll be very pleased...trust me. Alway's like GT's geometry especially as I'm in my 50's now...more relaxed but still aggressive.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

that GT is not URT in the literal sense as its an I-Drive


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

glidewaves said:


> To Lela's Dad, I don't have any chain travel issues. I thought I might which is why I started with the tensioner. And, to reply to chuckha62 as well, I think it's a URT in the traditional sense, if you notice the picture the bottom bracket hangs below the lower pivot (standard headset bearings, easy to service btw) and therefore there is never any fluctuation in chain length as the rear shock is compressed. That said you never see it mentioned on all of the URT articles out there. I honestly don't know of any other bike designed exactly like this and find it hard to believe that the ss camp hasn't figured this out. I found the bike on CL for $1000 barely ridden. I think it's somewhat of an obscure model and GT doesn't have much cachè in today's market. But if you can find one and take the time to set it up you'll be very pleased...trust me. Alway's like GT's geometry especially as I'm in my 50's now...more relaxed but still aggressive.


Yeah, the angle of the pic didn't make it clear. Cool, if it works. I'm on an old URT SweetSpot and love it despite the reputation of being an ejection machine. In fact, I'm having it's updated replacement built, a Castellano Designs Zorro. With modern geometry and tapered head tube, it should be my forever bike, since I'm knocking on 60.

Here's the old girl, converted to 27.5 and running 34:20 SS with a Soulcraft Convert tensioner (in my opinion, the BEST tensioner ever created).


----------



## glidewaves (Feb 10, 2011)

That's awesome...Have you tried ditching the tensioner?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

glidewaves said:


> That's awesome...Have you tried ditching the tensioner?


Yeah, at first I had the "magic gear" then the chain stretched.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

glidewaves said:


> Love my GT Zaskar 9er. FS super light and super fast. I've recently ditched the tensioner as well.


@glidewaves, can you tell us more about your Zaskar? I have always wanted to build a full suspension singlespeed! If there really is little to no chain growth on that frame... the hunt is on. Perhaps a quick video compressing the suspension might convert myself and others.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

theMISSIONARY said:


> that GT is not URT in the literal sense as its an I-Drive


But in the sense that the rear triangle is unified?


----------



## glidewaves (Feb 10, 2011)

chuckha62 said:


> Yeah, at first I had the "magic gear" then the chain stretched.


Ha that happened to me and my lazy ass just put a bigger cog in. BTW I'd love to see pix of your custom when it's done.


----------



## glidewaves (Feb 10, 2011)

kustomz said:


> @glidewaves, can you tell us more about your Zaskar? I have always wanted to build a full suspension singlespeed! If there really is little to no chain growth on that frame... the hunt is on. Perhaps a quick video compressing the suspension might convert myself and others.


Trust me there is none. I'll work on the video for you, just so you can be sure. I've had the bike since 2018 and converted it once I got it. It was pretty easy. I removed the front derailleur and funky mount for it. The cranks were carbon and I wanted to keep them so I was able to mount a Black Spire bash guard to the outer ring mount and a 32 tooth chainring to the inner. I set up a 20 tooth cog on the rear and used a surly tensioner. After about a year I broke the derailleur hanger on a fall and had to order the part. While I was waiting for the hanger to ship I was really jonesing to ride it and I thought shite, I shouldn't really need the thing anyway. So after some fiddling with chain lengths and cog sizes I got lucky (there is no way to adjust the chain length unless you'd be able to mount an eccentric bb). I think the cog that did the trick was an 18 tooth. It was fast with the 20 tooth but turned into a death machine with the 18. (As I mentioned above the chain stretched recently and I just put a 20 tooth cog back in.) One thing to note, single speeding puts a lot of stress on the dogbone linkage and my carbon one blew out. I replaced it with an aluminum one and have had no problems since. Beware parts are tough to get and many come from overseas when you can find them. This bike is fast...I ride with my wife and have a couple of other bikes. When I bring this one out she seriously gets pissed at me...so there's that.

I noticed there are a couple for sale on PB in CA.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

glidewaves said:


> BTW I'd love to see pix of your custom when it's done.


 +1


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> But in the sense that the rear triangle is unified?


BB is not part of the rear, its on a link in the "middle" if you good 2013 Zaskar frame set you'll see


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

glidewaves said:


> Ha that happened to me and my lazy ass just put a bigger cog in. BTW I'd love to see pix of your custom when it's done.


I'm a couple of months out at least, but here's a link to John's brainchild. Castellano Designs | Zorro, son of Szazbo


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

theMISSIONARY said:


> BB is not part of the rear, its on a link in the "middle" if you good 2013 Zaskar frame set you'll see


Nice way to complicate things


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

All the I-Drives and whatever Mongoose called the version they used felt odd but worked...... i'll get one at some point to hang on the wall  

as for SS i think there is some chain growth but it would be minor , i have a Giant NRS frame and they can be done SS but its not in my interest to do so, i'll stick to my GT hardtail SS till i manage to get a Marino frame to replace my current Octane HT

then the Octane Prone 27.5 will replace the old GT as my SS


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

There is also the Lenz Milkmoney where the Concentrak suspension design pivots around the bottom bracket. I have always missed out on finding a used one at the right time or price.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

kustomz said:


> There is also the Lenz Milkmoney where the Concentrak suspension design pivots around the bottom bracket. I have always missed out on finding a used one at the right time or price.


I've got a buddy selling one in Austin if you're interested...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Looking for a large if it is posted somewhere?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

kustomz said:


> Looking for a large if it is posted somewhere?


I pinged my buddy, but haven't heard back yet. Here's what he posted on the Austin Single Speeders FB page a few weeks ago...


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

I looked it up on FB, but really looking for the 4.0 and tapered head tube. Thanks for the mention though.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

CCSS said:


> I've got a buddy selling one in Austin if you're interested...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm interested. I miss my Milk Money so much.

Let me know what he's asking, specs, contact, etc

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

Snow Krampus


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I said goodbye to my beloved Trek Superfly SS, 6 amazing years on it  I never saw or felt it crack on a ride until I noticed it when I grabbed it down to take er for a rip.....I really wish they still made them, I am looking for one right now on the classifeds, let the hunt begin
IMG_1913 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_9464 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## niknaim (Dec 21, 2012)

Driverfound337 said:


> I said goodbye to my beloved Trek Superfly SS, 6 amazing years on it


Damn, that is sad. I wish you much luck when searching for replacement! Hope you can build up a frame just like this.

Here is a picture of my Octane One Kode built up for all sorts of riding in the city and outside of it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Driverfound337 said:


> I said goodbye to my beloved Trek Superfly SS, 6 amazing years on it  I never saw or felt it crack on a ride until I noticed it when I grabbed it down to take er for a rip.....I really wish they still made them, I am looking for one right now on the classifeds, let the hunt begin
> IMG_1913 by driverfound337, on Flickr
> IMG_9464 by driverfound337, on Flickr


Give the guys at Calfee a call. They fix carbon. It is carbon, right?


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> Give the guys at Calfee a call. They fix carbon. It is carbon, right?


It's aluminum


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

This came out well. 2019 Salsa Timberjack XL 21" converted to Boost. Vesper, ARC 35, Maxxis 2.6" (2.5"), 28t oval, 17t or 18t cog, Revive 185mm, Tandell 495mm with 49mm offset, 70x30 stem (same as a 61x6 mounted higher), 780mm bar w/40mm rise, Stamp 7 large, Volt chromoly narrow.

With a 130mm fork, this frame has slack angles and a high BBH so it converts nicely to a rigid SS, fits and handles great, I have six rides on it. Rides fine for aluminum, I can feel a bit of compliance when the back end is pushed downhill, it surprised me, I guess it's the rear triangle. Otherwise, rides like an alum frame, but not an overbuilt one.

Geo with 28/17 is roughly: 68.2 ht, 73.8 effective sta, 487 reach, 1198 wb, 314 bbh, 428 cs (425 w/18t).

crap pick:


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

"Parts bin" build up. Dinglespeed.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

my 2012 inbred 26" carbon fork at the moment


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

jay91_ss said:


> my 2012 inbred 26" carbon fork at the moment
> View attachment 1915473


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Ryder1 said:


> This came out well. 2019 Salsa Timberjack XL 21" .... Tandell 495mm with 49mm offset...
> View attachment 1914227


You need to upgrade your Tandell 29er fork like I did 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Redlands, love your Les MonstercroSS.

I just converted this to Mini MonterCroSS, and like the way it rides better than my actual SS CX bike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

CCSS said:


> You need to upgrade your Tandell 29er fork like I did


Ordered, shipped, am awaiting delivery. 

EDIT/UPDATE: stickers received today.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

A better picture of my inbred


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

Just about done. 

Going to swap the post for the one on my gravel commuter and shorten up the dropper cable and front brake hose. and choose a black alloy cog.

2018 Epic Hardtail
Fox 36 shortened to 120mm (may go lower, will see how it rides)
Wheels mfg ebb
Xt m8100 crankset with AB 34t oval.
Crossmax 29s
Cushcore XC
Bontrager Xr3 2.4 front
Xr2 2.35 rear


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's my ESD!


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Rocketstotheground said:


> Here's my ESD!
> View attachment 1916730
> View attachment 1916731


Awesome! How is it single speed? What gearing you running?


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

My dadbike/wetweather commuter, an older Avanti Kiss with a rattlecan paint job and some ebay vinyls. Raided my parts bin and then nabbed a Nukeproof rigid fork off my mate.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

SSsteel4life said:


> Awesome! How is it single speed? What gearing you running?


Check out post 6292, he gives more details there. Honzo Build Thread - post your builds here


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jaseyjase said:


> My dadbike/wetweather commuter, an older Avanti Kiss with a rattlecan paint job and some ebay vinyls. Raided my parts bin and then nabbed a Nukeproof rigid fork off my mate.


Looks like you got a big-ol' chainring on there and some pretty fast tires. I'm guessing this is primarily for stuff like flat bar gravel bike type of riding?

Looks good, but you gotta get a seatpost collar that matches that headset to tie it all together.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Looks good, but you gotta get a seatpost collar that matches that headset to tie it all together.


It's a slippery slope down to spoke nipples and disc rotor bolts...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

CCSS said:


> It's a slippery slope down to spoke nipples and disc rotor bolts...


Which reminds me, I need to order some disc rotor bolts.


----------



## jaseyjase (May 21, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Looks like you got a big-ol' chainring on there and some pretty fast tires. I'm guessing this is primarily for stuff like flat bar gravel bike type of riding?


yea, mainly built to commute on, pretty flat where i am. (Perth, Australia).Im actually hunting for some holy rollers or DMR Motos ....i enjoy commuting on 26 x 2.4s



*OneSpeed* said:


> Looks good, but you gotta get a seatpost collar that matches that headset to tie it all together.





CCSS said:


> It's a slippery slope down to spoke nipples and disc rotor bolts...


slippery slope indeed, this was a true parts bin build in every sense of the word! (except for the fork that came from a mate)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ parts bin builds, or as I call them "hodge podge" bikes are the best. Fugly, functional, cheap, but lovable in their own way. I will always have 1 or 2 of these in the mix.


----------



## Ktom300 (Feb 29, 2012)

Selling my baby after 6 years of service, link to add below in case anyone is interested. 








2014 Pivot LES Single Speed Carbon 29 For Sale


2014 Pivot LES Single Speed Carbon 29 For sale on Pinkbike buysell




www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Gentt (Feb 25, 2021)

Built a month ago my second SS:

Singular Puffin XL frame
Surly Wednesday fork 
Sram GX Fat4 crankset 
Snaggletooth 26t chainring
Reverse 20t cog 
Vee Snow Shoe XL tires (Surly Bud & new Vanhelga combo when the snow melts away)
Formula Cura brakes with 203mm front and 180mm rear discs
Lovin' it so far!

















My primary bike has been Haro Mary SS, but I suppose that Puffin just took her place...


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Gentt said:


> Built a month ago my second SS:
> 
> Singular Puffin XL frame
> Surly Wednesday fork
> ...


Love it. Is Singular still producing frames? The Swift was always on my bucket list.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gentt (Feb 25, 2021)

GreenLightGo said:


> Love it. Is Singular still producing frames? The Swift was always on my bucket list.


Thanks! Singular is still producing frames, see their product lineup. Actually there might be something for you, albeit in Ti...


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gentt said:


> Built a month ago my second SS:
> 
> Singular Puffin XL frame
> Surly Wednesday fork
> ...


Very Nice!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

first SS ride of the year and first time on the new Rocker. I think I'm gonna like this bike.


----------



## spicolli1976 (Jun 30, 2007)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1921816
> 
> 
> first SS ride of the year and first time on the new Rocker. I think I'm gonna like this bike.


AWESOME BIKE!!!!


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Gentt said:


> Thanks! Singular is still producing frames, see their product lineup. Actually there might be something for you, albeit in Ti...


Thanks. The line up still looks good!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

spicolli1976 said:


> AWESOME BIKE!!!!


Thanks. I learned today during a ride that the non-drive side tension bolt is reverse-threaded. It was kind of funny because it kept making the wheel cant in the opposite direction of my expectation. For about 10 minutes I thought I was crazy.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Love seeing more Spots in the wild. Under-appreciated bikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyinabox (Jan 21, 2021)

Just finished this sucker, and it's even more fun to ride than I expected -- never built a fat-in-front before and it's working out great so far!

Mostly a craigslist / parts bin build, but some highlights:

'99 Gary Fisher Big Sur frame
New Surly Ice Cream Truck fork + 26 x 3.8 Knard adds some cushion in front
Maxis Holy Roller 26 x 2.4 on the rear seems to hold up well on the streets and mud & dirt
Surly Singleator keeping the chain on
Party like it's 1999 🤙


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ghood, that bike is looking sooooo inviting for a good run on some of my loco singletrack. Well done, sir! Love the timing belt drive.


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

Fresh Rubber on an Oldie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

New DIY frame's first outing!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

AdamR83 said:


> New DIY frame's first outing!
> Rad! Reminds me of a Mone. BMX inspiration? And are those really short cranks, or just an optical illusion?
> View attachment 1922738


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

CCSS said:


> Rad! Reminds me of a Mone. BMX inspiration? And are those really short cranks, or just an optical illusion?


Thank you!

There is a bit of BMX in there (though only really the saddle setup), mainly some trials cross-over with the geo (really short chainstay and high BB - I'm mainly a trials rider). So it's one of those 'doesn't really do anything well but does quite a lot of things quite badly' sort of bikes!

And yes, super short cranks - some 175 SRAM GX re-drilled, re-tapped and chopped down to 152mm. I dropped gear ratio to suit the new crank length, and it gives amazing ground clearance. I figured this was pretty crucial in SS riding to maintain momentum. The downside is that I look a bit like Roadrunner trying to keep up with my geared mates on flat sections 

More about the frame build here for anyone who wants to read a load of boring waffle: Luddite 26AD (DIY Frame Build)


----------



## MiataGod (Sep 22, 2019)

My 13 unit in ss mode


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Just finished this one. 2013 Nimble 9.


----------



## snox700 (Oct 6, 2016)

Nimble 9 - Ready to Party


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

2019 Timberjack. 27.5+ Hope wheels. 30x19.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

My set up:
Pipedream Sirius S5
Marine Blue Longer Frame
Rock Shox Yari 130mm 44 offset
800mm One Up bars
Shimano XTR brakes
SRAM XX1 Cranks
Fox Transfer 200mm dropper
Industry 9 Enduro Wheels
Problem Solvers Zinger XD Freehub converter
Maxxis Rekon 2.4 rear, 2.6 front
Deity 35mm stem
Ergon "Grandpa" grips
Ergon saddle


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

pretty


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

My 1st gen Nimble 9. Budget build. Very Happy with it







happy .


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

refreshinglygood said:


> My 1st gen Nimble 9. Budget build. Very Happy with it
> View attachment 1936346
> happy .
> View attachment 1936347
> ...


Looks like a Gen 2, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

My Gen 1 from 2013


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Coach417 said:


> My set up:
> Pipedream Sirius S5
> Marine Blue Longer Frame
> View attachment 1936332
> ...


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Not sure if everyone is interested in the answers, but I will post anyway.
I had a 2.6 Mezcal in the back and it rubbed. It IS a high volume tire. It would fit with the stays back a bit. Currently have a 2.4 Rekon in there, no issues.

I am a "Tweener". Large in some frames, XL in others. My Pivot Trail429 Lg was too small, My Large Hightower is compact, but not too bad. My large Chameleon Al. too small.
I am a long 6'er. My seat is 3-4" higher than my buddy who is 6' 3". The "Longer" size is perfect with a 35mm stem, which is rec.

In Florida, and can not say enough about how awesome Pipedream was to work with. I asked a LOT of questions, and they gave very detailed answers. It shipped DHL and got here three days EARLY! Not saying it would be the same for everyone.

I took one ride and knew I would be selling my Carbon Chameleon (yes, have had both Al and C). I LOVE "New School Geometry". I know everyone doesn't, but I think it strikes the best balance for my riding. I love technical riding and the confidence the geo gives is awesome. The Chameleon was def more "poppy", but the Sirius (for me), is better everywhere on the trail. It is not the most compliant steel frame I have ever had, but it is still better than any Aluminum HT I have had, and better than the carbon Chameleon.

A few other thoughts.
The frame was packaged well enough to handle being thrown around, as I am sure it was.
The detail work on the frame is excellent for a Cromo Taiwanese frame.
Paint is stunning and all hardware is better than expected.
My only complaint, and I knew going in, is the low stack height. I had to use quite a few spacers and a riser bar, but that is more aestetics


----------



## Captramrod01 (Oct 11, 2011)

@Coach417 I know weight isn't everything but just for comparison since I have similar parts what does your build weigh? Kind of hard not to consider this frame since its actually in stock....and the price.


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

My SC chameleon. I was close to selling this a few weeks ago but I can't bring myself to do it. I'd like to have the money but this has been such a good and fun bike. It has been on 2.8" tires except for 2 very slow rides on a set of maxxis dhf/dhr tires. The cushcores really help the ride, they take a lot of vibration out. I run 34/22 gearing because with a normal 32/20 I get way too much chain slap even with a way too tight chain. I've been buying way too many oil slick titanium bolts. It started with the stem bolts because of my acid-like sweat eating the steel bolts. From there it was just "eww pretty!"


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Coach417 said:


> Not sure if everyone is interested in the answers, but I will post anyway.


This is perfect - thanks! I just returned from a trip to Bentonville where I shredded my shoulder (grade 3 separation) and dented the top tube of my 6 month old Esker Japhy SS. I'm sure the frame is still solid, but while I'm healing I figured I'd explore new frames 

The Sirius seems very similar to the Japhy, on paper, geo-wise, with the exception of the ETT, which seems short on the Sirius. It's probably the 77 degree seat tube. I'm about the same size as you, so would probably go "longer" with a shorter stem.

A little bummed about the rubbing 2.6, since that's what I'm running (and love) on an i40 on the Japhy. Still tight on the Japhy, though, even though they said it'd fit a 2.8 slammed&#8230;

Anyway, your bike looks great - enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Reeb


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

OperatorBo said:


> Reeb
> View attachment 1936922


Very nice. What color is that, City lights?


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

SSsteel4life said:


> Very nice. What color is that, City lights?


yes it is


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

OK, so I finally weighed the Sirius. Drumroll......28lbs 10 oz.
that includes the Garmin mount and Shimano Xt Trail pedals.
I love this bike though. Going to move my Pike to it soon.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

PS... That Reeb is SICK!!!!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Coach417 said:


> PS... That Reeb is SICK!!!!!


We need to grab that Reeb and take a ride... OperatorBo isn't looking, grab it and get it back so it goes unnoticed!


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

Over 7 yrs running, been broken and repaired and still ticking


----------



## Haroldlikesbikes (Jan 3, 2006)

Been on this silver LenzSport Milkmoney4.0 for about a year. Just love it. Also have a much lighter and more aggressive green Milkmoney 3.0 setup for my planned return to XC racing this fall. It's fun to go smash trail on the Milkmoney. Saving up for a Lunchmoney next.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Haroldlikesbikes said:


> Been on this silver LenzSport Milkmoney4.0 for about a year. Just love it. Also have a much lighter and more aggressive green Milkmoney 3.0 setup for my planned return to XC racing this fall. It's fun to go smash trail on the Milkmoney. Saving up for a Lunchmoney next.
> View attachment 1938832


So curious about the Milkmoney! I always seem to forget about them when it is time for a new frame, or even stop by to possibly demo one when I'm in CO. Does the rear suspension ramp up to a fair degree? Most full suspension bikes I have ridden seem to be inefficient with out of the saddle sprints. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Haroldlikesbikes (Jan 3, 2006)

kustomz said:


> So curious about the Milkmoney! I always seem to forget about them when it is time for a new frame, or even stop by to possibly demo one when I'm in CO. Does the rear suspension ramp up to a fair degree? Most full suspension bikes I have ridden seem to be inefficient with out of the saddle sprints. Thanks for any insight.


They do ramp up pretty quickly, just given the BB pivot point and limited travel. Unlike my 5" Ventana, the milkmoney is pretty stable when climbing. It never bounces like a pogo stick, there just isn't enough suspension for that anyway. The 3" takes the edge off. The silver with 4" of rear travel is for me perfect. Handles a 24-30" drop easily. They both climb really well. The green bike is setup with a remote lockout and the lefty locks, so it's just a heavier version of my rigid SS at that point. The silver bike climbs like it is glued to the trail.

I'll be in Breck all week next week if you are anywhere near. You are welcome to come take the silver bike for a spin.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Haroldlikesbikes said:


> They do ramp up pretty quickly, just given the BB pivot point and limited travel.
> The silver bike climbs like it is glued to the trail.
> I'll be in Breck all week next week if you are anywhere near. You are welcome to come take the silver bike for a spin.


This sounds ideal for my mid-west needs. I won't be back to CO until next spring, but thanks for the offer and building the stoke. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

maynard4130 said:


> View attachment 1926345
> View attachment 1926346
> View attachment 1926347
> 2019 Timberjack. 27.5+ Hope wheels. 30x19.


I really like the look of that bike. 
I have a 2019 Timberjack SLX too, and I keep going back and forth between wanting to singlespeeding it or not. With the alternator dropouts it must be an easy swap, I just don't know if my local trails will suit the SS very well; punchy climbs with lots of roots and rocks. 
What gear ratio are you running on your Timberjack?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I really like the look of that bike.
> I have a 2019 Timberjack SLX too, and I keep going back and forth between wanting to singlespeeding it or not. With the alternator dropouts it must be an easy swap, I just don't know if my local trails will suit the SS very well; punchy climbs with lots of roots and rocks.
> What gear ratio are you running on your Timberjack?


While I do not have a Timerjack, I can say that the singlespeed experience is awesome. I recommend starting out with moderately short gearing and working into the need for taller gears later. It really doesn't take long to get the strength and form in order. Easy changeup with alternator or sliders and no need to use a tensioner for simplicity and reliability. Swapping from SS to geared and such is an easy and quick deed so you are sitting on the easiest of bikes for experimenting. Have a try!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I really like the look of that bike.
> I have a 2019 Timberjack SLX too, and I keep going back and forth between wanting to singlespeeding it or not. With the alternator dropouts it must be an easy swap, I just don't know if my local trails will suit the SS very well; punchy climbs with lots of roots and rocks.
> What gear ratio are you running on your Timberjack?


My local trails have punchy climbs with lots of roots and rocks. I think that SS works great for these types of trails, where you're gaining momentum descending and then stand to punch up the climb. When I ride where there are really long continuous climbs, I prefer gears so I can gear down, sit and spin.

I'm a climber. If you hate climbing and only do it so you can descend, you won't like SS. If you're a masher and like to stand or just want to get better at that, you'll like SS.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

chazpat said:


> My local trails have punchy climbs with lots of roots and rocks. I think that SS works great for these types of trails, where you're gaining momentum descending and then stand to punch up the climb. When I ride where there are really long continuous climbs, I prefer gears so I can gear down, sit and spin.
> 
> I'm a climber. If you hate climbing and only do it so you can descend, you won't like SS. If you're a masher and like to stand or just want to get better at that, you'll like SS.


I used to love climbing, I ran a 1x10 with a 36x36 gear, but when I started gravel riding I developed the sit and spin style of riding. Now I'm pushing a 38x34 on the gravel bike (1x9), and 12 speed has totally spoiled me on the mtb (32x51).

I am fascinated by singlespeeds because I still enjoy the challenge of climbing, but my primary mtb is too heavy and sluggish going uphill to be much fun at it. I am hoping to have a new XC full suspension bike in the fall, so I feel like singlespeeding my hardtail would be a reason to keep it. I know I have the legs for it, steep climbs were my favorite things when I started biking, but I'd have to find a gear that's small enough to only require standing on the steep climbs, without spinning out on flatter sections. It might be an excuse to bring back bar ends, so I will have to think more on it and maybe experiment with keeping the Salsa in its 6th gear to see where it works best.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chazpat said:


> My local trails have punchy climbs with lots of roots and rocks. I think that SS works great for these types of trails, where you're gaining momentum descending and then stand to punch up the climb. When I ride where there are really long continuous climbs, I prefer gears so I can gear down, sit and spin.
> 
> I'm a climber. If you hate climbing and only do it so you can descend, you won't like SS. If you're a masher and like to stand or just want to get better at that, you'll like SS.


How about getting into the powerband where it is comfortable? This can cut the amount of stand 'n mash for a spin up that will drive geared riders up a bloody wall.
Cadence in the right range that is in my powerband range permits a sit 'n spin with my Middlechild. Yus, it does get quashed by geared riders at lower speeds where passing is not easily done.

CannondaleF9;
Takes time for new to SS to get into the routine and maximize the experience. 
Practice and learning where the powerband lives will take some distance and be an eye opening experience. Look down the trail further for anticipation of features and climbs so you are prepared. Again, takes distance and practice.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Maiden voyage today for new Vassago Radimus Ti(small), Pike ultimate 150/42, Thomson Ti handlebar(800mm), Raceface bottom end(BB, crankset, pedals), Noble TR38 wheelset with Onyx Classic hubs, WTB trail boss 2.6(measure out 2.7+)
Pre dirt









Along the way

















Halfway


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The chain has bedded in nicely


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> The chain has bedded in nicely


Yeah, it's on the list today. Think I didn't tighten the cinch enough, just some tiny play. I had a garage door moment after I got everything together on the cinch tightness, but just rolled as is.


----------



## John232629 (Oct 11, 2005)

NBD!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

John232629 said:


> NBD!
> View attachment 1946890


Do I detect that new bike smell????


----------



## John232629 (Oct 11, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Do I detect that new bike smell????


Yes. New Bike Day.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

John232629 said:


> Yes. New Bike Day.


I thought I caught a whiff of that in the air! Ride with adventure is in your future...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but I was wondering if an 11 spd Raceface chainring would work with an 8 spd chain?
I am going to finally convert my hardtail to SS next week, and I am concerned that the stock chainring will be too narrow for the wider chain. 
If that's the case, are there any cinch chainrings I could use instead? Everything I see online is only rated 9spd and up.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but I was wondering if an 11 spd Raceface chainring would work with an 8 spd chain?
> I am going to finally convert my hardtail to SS next week, and I am concerned that the stock chainring will be too narrow for the wider chain.
> If that's the case, are there any cinch chainrings I could use instead? Everything I see online is only rated 9spd and up.


I did that for a little while, I didn't notice anything weird with it. I only rode the bike with that setup on pavement while my daughter was learning to ride and then sold the bike. The buyer recently contacted me and said the bike was still riding great for him.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Redlands R&C said:


> I did that for a little while, I didn't notice anything weird with it. I only rode the bike with that setup on pavement while my daughter was learning to ride and then sold the bike. The buyer recently contacted me and said the bike was still riding great for him.


My LBS said there should be no problem with it, I guess the internal width matters more putting an 11 spd chain on an 8 speed cog? 
I've been known to make mistakes buying the wrong size part in the past, so I just don't want to make the same mistake again.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> My LBS said there should be no problem with it, I guess the internal width matters more putting an 11 spd chain on an 8 speed cog?
> I've been known to make mistakes buying the wrong size part in the past, so I just don't want to make the same mistake again.


It will work no problem. You can also use a 9 or 10 speed chain if you want.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

My Esker Japhy SS build. Dusk frame (sm) 34Fox Float Fit4 Factory 120mm, Enve 50mm alloy stem, Enve bars( I just changed to newer M6 bars. Ergon GD1 Factory EVO grips, Fox Transfer post, XT 4 piston brakes. RF Next cranks, Hope BB, Stans Baron CB7 rims on Hadley SS hubs. Ergon saddle, XTR trail pedals. Maxxis 29x2.6" Recon rear, Teravail 29x2.6 Honcho front. here is a video


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Not a great pic, but you get the idea.

-Spark RC
-Fox StepCast 34 120mm w/ Grip damper (smoother than Fit4, and works great w/ TwinLok
-Force Short Cage der. as a tensioner
-TwinLok lever where the shifter would normally be w/ dropper lever on the left.
-Rimpact Tire inserts allow low/grippy pressures.

All ready to take on the Marji endurance race next week.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

brentos said:


> View attachment 1947981


What ratio are you running? Looks fun!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Redlands R&C said:


> What ratio are you running? Looks fun!


34/20 oval. This is what a few have have buckled w/ SS have run. It might be a bit optimistic for me this year, but I don't feel like spending another $80 on a 32t ring this week!


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

My most recent build. The only new thing that went on it was the fork, everything else was sourced from my parts bin or local buy and sells. Lots of fun, still need to dial in the fit.









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bromshveiger (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi! My first ss 29er on crmo frame with carbon fork.
It rides like a tank, steel and carbon - awesome combination. Hehe boi!!
Frame - FireEye Funseeker, crmo, 29er, size 17.5
HTA - 69
Chainstay - 420mm
Wheel base - 1084mm
Fork - Some china carbon with axle, 483mm axle to crown
Stem - Funn
Headset - Fireeye
Crankset - snail xx5, 175, gxp spider for 104bcd
Hubs - Novatec 462 rare & 041 front, rims mach1 karma & conti tires 2.3/2.4
Brakes - formula rx, not bad
Tensioner from der., 30t chainring & 18t cog
simple pedals.
Wieght? I don't know, maybe 11-12 kg.
Awesome on pump track!!!

That's all!






















look - on 3 image is not **** - is piece of wood))))
















can i take link here?? *2014 FireEye Funseeker 29 ss 
if not, i deleted!*


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

It's not quite finished yet but it's a functional singlespeed. I'm surprised that I actually went through with it, but, I definitely see myself enjoying this setup on certain trails. I know the shifter is still on, I didn't feel like messing with my handlebar yet.
After measuring the chainstay, it looks like it's around 425mm which is shorter than I would like, but its where the chain seems to be happy. I can probably take 1mm of slack out of it, but I will see how I feel after I sleep on it.

I've done so much with this bike, since it's my backup bike and has been used quite a bit when my full suspension bikes have been in the shop or otherwise out of order, so I'm excited to see how this version feels on the trail.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been riding a SS at 415 it's great. What makes you want 425?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

cassieno said:


> I have been riding a SS at 415 it's great. What makes you want 425?


The frame size is a little small for me, so it's harder to get myself further over the top tube. As a result I tended to loop out on seated climbs at 420mm before I put a 70mm stem on it. Last summer I brought the cs out to 430mm and that certainly improved how it felt climbing.


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

I’ve been enjoying this bike all season.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

taehome said:


> I’ve been enjoying this bike all season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that looks awesome.

And to think, Alex keeps telling me to trry out gears. I tell him that I have several cogs on the bench!


----------



## peytoncoss (Nov 3, 2020)

DIY carbon Scott scale clone. Geared scale has been my favorite forever, and as we know she rides even better SS


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

My old 26er commuter in single speed drop bar bike mode. I’m hoping to get some quicker tires for it but it doesn’t seem to want to fit a tire bigger than 26x2 in the rear so I’m not sure if gravel kings will fit but I’m going to probably try anyways haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Classic! theruns, I remember the early Fishers on the prowl back in the day. Complete with an old school Flite saddle, definitely classic!



cassieno said:


> I have been riding a SS at 415 it's great. What makes you want 425?


My Middlechild ranges 415-430, so whaddofit? Hell, the short CS of 385 found on my stock trials bike would really make some on this forum go mad but there's no way a 29 or 27.5 is going there! MC is designed to accommodate plus tires in either 27.5 or 29, besides, sliders are standard!


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

It'll do I suppose  9.7kg of pure joy!

Happy Trails!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks good, Dan! 

And to think, I do receive a few requests for multi fade color schemes.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks!

It was important to me to not have a run of the mill looking paint job on a custom frame. Job done I reckon 

I was really struggling for an interesting and unusual paint job and when I was just about to all hope and inspiration, came across the Prova anodized Ti frames. Gorgeous


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ti is interesting in how it is anodized. Voltage used determines color and no dye is used in the process.


----------



## zef95 (Oct 5, 2009)

@Dan-W where did you get your frame from, and who did the anodizing? Looks great.

I just got done with a build myself. Frame is from Xian Tiancycles after I got the idea to build up a hard tail, which then morphed into a SS project. I’m 2 rides in, and it rips.

It’s definitely a bit over-forked with a CC helm at 140mm. I’ll step it down to 130mm or so. It could probably use some faster tires than the Specialized Purgatory T7/Butcher T9 on there now, but it looks nice and had plenty of traction.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

zef95, that is sooooo clean! Love the tanwalls on black wheels. Very nice.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow... there are some incredible bikes in this thread. Here is my 50th Birthday present to me. Custom Waltworks. I love the way she rides.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

sandyeggo said:


> Wow... there are some incredible bikes in this thread. Here is my 50th Birthday present to me. Custom Waltworks. I love the way she rides.
> View attachment 1957180


She is a beauty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tombc (Sep 19, 2015)

hi
edit: couple upgrades


----------



## theruns (Jul 25, 2016)

That is sick! I


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Freshly built today - DIY frame and spokes made of rope 










For anyone interested, more info on the frame / bike here: DIY Steel 29er Singlespeed Frame Build - ARSE 29er

And spokes here: Make your own polymer (UHMWPE) spokes?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Adam, that looks awesome! Well done, sir!


----------



## walkawayjoebiden (Oct 13, 2021)

4th owner  lonestar byStickel fast and light bike, simplicity at it's best.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

This was fun to go back and look through the early days of this thread. Wow there are some relics in here!

Anyways, I've held on to my Niner SS I first built up in 2010. She's had some lonely years in the garage, but I got her out for a revival this fall and am heading down to AZ this weekend to race her at Dawn to Dusk (if I can escape the impending snow storm barreling towards Colorado later tomorrow!). 

There's just something about this bike that I just can't let go of!
(4) Picture of the Day | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com) 

That's me, 10 years ago. I'd like to think I'm still in that good shape, although I wear a lot more flannel and baggies these days, usually ride bikes with a lot more squish, and in much colder mountains. But good ol' Pinky, or Lady Lazarus, is still going strong, she's got a few newer parts, but still plenty of pink accessories.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Here's a recent pic of my 10 year old relic out on a recent training ride:


----------



## damdam5 (Mar 28, 2020)

Got my SS Pipedream Sirius pretty dialed at this point, been running it SS for about a month now. Adding the riser bars was nice given the stack is a little lower than most. Also switched to Onyx hubs from Bonty Rapiddrive (108 POE), love the quiet drivetrain of SS chain alignment + sprag clutch engagement. Running 32 oval / 22 and getting close to trying a 20 out back even though I still can't clean one climb on my lunch ride. I have a fork lockout that I had planned on removing when I was on a geared bike but I find myself actually using it on the SS.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

Keeping upgrading my Salsa....


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

AdamR83 said:


> Freshly built today - DIY frame and spokes made of rope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read your post documenting the build. Incredible! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

CCSS said:


> Just read your post documenting the build. Incredible!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hafta say, Adam did do a bang up job! Especially on the spoke making side of it. The frame looks damn nicely executed.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Testing a full suss SS.


----------



## walkawayjoebiden (Oct 13, 2021)

also thinking of swapping the full suspension 12s LiteSpeed titanium Sewanee with the ByStickle Hadley single speed. Making the fs ti bike even lighter and learn wheel building to boot  looking at these Hadley parts


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

walkawayjoebiden said:


> View attachment 1962087
> 
> View attachment 1962088
> 
> ...


Learning wheel lacing is so excetionally addicting, you will jones when you see a pile of spokes! Seriously! Ali Clarkson has a very nice video that can ease you through the start.

Strong ass wheels

Check out Ali's other wheel vids as well since the guy is very sharp. Trials resistant wheels are awesome.


----------



## BrianRidesBikes (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## walkawayjoebiden (Oct 13, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Learning wheel lacing is so excetionally addicting, you will jones when you see a pile of spokes! Seriously! Ali Clarkson has a very nice video that can ease you through the start.
> 
> Strong ass wheels
> 
> Check out Ali's other wheel vids as well since the guy is very sharp. Trials resistant wheels are awesome.



*Thank you @BansheeRune awesome video tutorial!*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

walkawayjoebiden said:


> *Thank you @BansheeRune awesome video tutorial!*


Very easy to follow, so yus, I share that one frequently. And to see Ali ride... Holy schmokes is he smooth and clean.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

This was from a few months ago









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gold Spore (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Back to SS...


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Returned to its rigid roots with Moné bike biplane fork, needed tapered boost and wanted steel


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

socal_jack said:


> Returned to its rigid roots with Moné bike biplane fork, needed tapered boost and wanted steel
> View attachment 1985768


How are you liking that fork?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Loren0090 said:


> How are you liking that fork?


Hopefully I'll get a ride on it today.


----------



## snox700 (Oct 6, 2016)

Smoked 2 derailleurs in 2 weeks, so finally cobbled together something I've always wanted to do. One Pivot, One Speed:


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Hopefully that works out for you, not all rear suspensions are SS friendly


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

snox700 said:


> Smoked 2 derailleurs in 2 weeks, so finally cobbled together something I've always wanted to do. One Pivot, One Speed:
> 
> View attachment 1985851
> 
> ...


Nicely done! That looks like a little ingenuity and imagination took the helm and set you right up. Very kewl!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Loren0090 said:


> How are you liking that fork?


Finally got out for a bit of a ride, it's been about 5 years since I rode with the straight leg stock rigid fork but I recall that one as harsh and this one seemed much smoother even with 29x2.8 pumped up. That's what I was hoping for. Had a Manitou magnum on previously several things about that fork bugged me.


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

snox700 said:


> Smoked 2 derailleurs in 2 weeks, so finally cobbled together something I've always wanted to do. One Pivot, One Speed:
> 
> View attachment 1985851
> 
> ...


You'll have to update on how you get on with this setup


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I got up to Flagstaff for some respite. Climbed up Elden rd and roda upper sunset and heart trail for the first time, really really fun! As I was wrapping around the mountain I came across a bear, small enough to be a cub, glad he ran off, at first I thought it was a Javalina and then I remembered I wasn't in Phoenix. Rode a bunch more after that, I absolutely adore Flagstaff,I will take it over any other spot in the state!
IMG_4790 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

God. Climbing Elden on my SS would kill me. And my gearing is pretty weak. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro
[/QUOTE]


DrDon said:


> God. Climbing Elden on my SS would kill me. And my gearing is pretty weak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


it wasn’t too bad, bet those ebikers love it though


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

A couple of fun rides on Krampus this week. I love tearing ass on this thing, it's hilarious all over again every time.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Whoever said Surlys have short headtubes is clearly misinformed. (this is an XL)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's what it is all about...


----------



## KCHT (May 1, 2008)

Love this bike. Currently a mullet and it totally rips.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Loving my Moxie


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

KCHT said:


> Love this bike. Currently a mullet and it totally rips.
> 
> View attachment 1987287


I had a Soma Double Cross a while back, really enjoyed it. Underrated frames IMO. Wouldn’t hesitate to get another Soma. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

GreenLightGo said:


> I had a Soma Double Cross a while back, really enjoyed it. Underrated frames IMO. Wouldn’t hesitate to get another Soma.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Loved my b-side until those sliding dropouts rotated upwards and Soma's customer service was absolute garbage.


----------



## KCHT (May 1, 2008)

Loren0090 said:


> Loved my b-side until those sliding dropouts rotated upwards and Soma's customer service was absolute garbage.


I had a much different experience. I had an Analog that I cracked the headtube weld on. I rode the piss out of that bike and it was an entire year out of warranty and they sent me my Bside frame for free. I didn’t even pay shipping.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

snox700 said:


> Smoked 2 derailleurs in 2 weeks, so finally cobbled together something I've always wanted to do. One Pivot, One Speed:
> 
> View attachment 1985851
> 
> ...


Never in my life did I think I would see another orange colored Orange as a singlespeed. I am tripping. Well done.


----------



## snox700 (Oct 6, 2016)

Zerort said:


> Never in my life did I think I would see another orange colored Orange as a singlespeed. I am tripping. Well done.
> View attachment 1990998


What a time to be alive! #OrangeOrangeSSClub

That thing must be pretty light...


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

A1an said:


> Chronicle front now:
> 
> 
> c_mack9 said:
> ...


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

rdbandkab said:


> *update: Carver Ti Gnarvester*
> 
> Gates belt drive.
> 
> View attachment 1066025


Wait..wut? How'd you do a belt drive on that? Is that frame split?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MTBeing said:


> Wait..wut? How'd you do a belt drive on that? Is that frame split?


There is a company making belts that pin the tapered ends together for frames without a splitter. Dunno if I would be willing to try it but did find it interesting.
Veer Cycles Split Belt Pro

Just kinda cool to see the imagination and thought going into something lately.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Makten said:


> Kona Explosif 2016. I bought it stock with 1x11 Shimano, but soon started experimenting with using just one gear. After a while I thought I should convert, so I did.
> 
> Had already replaced the rear hub with a Hope 4 to get more POE, but if I knew then I'd go for a SS specific hub.
> Gearing is 34x20T which is perfect for the "gnarly XC" I ride here in Sweden. No problem at all keeping up with my buddies running FS bikes with lots of gears, ha!
> ...


Beautiful bike!


----------



## JJx (2 mo ago)

RSD big chief v2, 29x2.6, 34x21. Taken in Valemount last year.


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Super sweet looking bike. How does it ride? I'm on a Canfield Nimble9 that looks pretty similar.



JJx said:


> View attachment 2008850
> 
> RSD big chief v2, 29x2.6, 34x21. Taken in Valemount last year.


----------



## JJx (2 mo ago)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Super sweet looking bike. How does it ride? I'm on a Canfield Nimble9 that looks pretty similar.


I have mixed feelings about it, it climbs great, and descends like it's on rails, and is very comfortable.
My only complaint is I find it not as playful/awkward to jump, especially compared to my 26er MTB.

That being said I think it may be more a factor of the 29er wheels rather than the frame. My last 29er had the BB clearance, and long enough sliding dropouts that it mulleted quite nicely so I didn't run it as 29er for long.

I like the geometry of the Canfield nimble 9, it looks very similar to the geometry of this bike. Just a bit higher bottom bracket, and shorter chainstays. Pretty much exactly what I'd change on this bike...
How do find it rides?


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Absolutely love the N9. I'm running it with 27.5 x 2.8 tires. Been thinking about building up a set of 29" wheels. With the 27.5's it is quite nimble and playful. Heavier than I would like, but I think that's the price I pay for durability and balloon wheels/tires.



JJx said:


> I have mixed feelings about it, it climbs great, and descends like it's on rails, and is very comfortable.
> My only complaint is I find it not as playful/awkward to jump, especially compared to my 26er MTB.
> 
> That being said I think it may be more a factor of the 29er wheels rather than the frame. My last 29er had the BB clearance, and long enough sliding dropouts that it mulleted quite nicely so I didn't run it as 29er for long.
> ...


----------



## Lela's Dad (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is my contribution to the conversation. You guys were talking about the Nimble9, so I thought I’d share. I just built this up N9 32/20 this summer. I am really enjoying it, and I haven’t touched my Ripmo in over a month.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Funk with 4600 miles and still going strong .


----------



## JMcCray (Aug 23, 2020)

Completed a couple of months ago…


----------



## Jake From State Farm (Oct 1, 2021)

Ive had this Pace RC529 since the early days of September, been a blast to ride.....coming from a 26" iron On-One 456 the transition went suprisingly well.
the modern geo refinements, dialed!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

JMcCray said:


> Completed a couple of months ago…
> 
> View attachment 2008940
> View attachment 2008949
> ...


Great looking build. Love the color scheme. What frame is that, and is it PF30?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I did a few of my bike park days on my Nimble9. This thing is a silly amount of fun. I did swap the aluminum bars out for carbon after this though.


----------



## JJx (2 mo ago)

Captain_America1976 said:


> I did a few of my bike park days on my Nimble9. This thing is a silly amount of fun. I did swap the aluminum bars out for carbon after this though.


Beauty! All these N9's are tempting me... I did a couple of lift service days this summer on my SS hardtail and it was great, I find the larger wheels these days helps bridge that gap to having a full suspension, unless you're on the reallly chunky stuff. I didn't see any other singlespeeders, but I did see one hardtail lol.


----------

